# Birchbox Promo Codes



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been asked if I know of any active promo codes and right now I only know of two. I figured the promo codes need it's own section in the Birchbox group rather than the shopping group. If you know of an active promo code please share (also include the expiration date if you know it). All the ones I know of expired.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 20, 2012)

I just used RTR10 which was $10 off a $35 purchase.  

I got the Amika peacock mini straightner ($29) and the Sprout make up remover ($12) for $21 ($10 promo code $10 BB points) and free shipping!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2012)

*BBFRIENDS* - 15% off through January 31.

Kyuu posted these two:

*join10monthly =* 20 ($2) points with renewed sub
*join110annual* = 220 ($22) with yearly sub


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 3, 2013)

I used amikairon to get the mini flat iron for free as a GWP with any $75 purchase.

Per advice on here, I saved my points all year and i used it to buy the following:

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $109.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Amika Styler with $75+ purchase, amikairon) -$29.00
800 reward points -$80.00
*Grand Total*
*$0.95*
Shea Terra Organics Authentic African Black Soap
  $8.00 
Ordered: *1*
$8.00 
Gift With Purchase: amika Birchbox Mini Ceramic Styler in Pink Peacock
  $29.00 
Ordered: *1*
$29.00 
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
  $32.00 
Ordered: *1*
$32.00 
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
  $7.95 
Ordered: *1*
$7.95 
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Shade Black $15.00 
Ordered: *1*
$15.00 
stila eye shadow pans in compact Shade Dune $18.00 
Ordered: *1*
$18.00 
Part of it is gifts for a swap I'm in [not on here], and part of it is stuff I've been wanting to try, so I'm pretty happy with my order! =] Definitely worth it to get the free flat iron since I was going to order this stuff anyways, just was waiting for a good code.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used amikairon to get the mini flat iron for free as a GWP with any $75 purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Way To Go -- that is an awesome use of points and GWP! I am SOOOO gonna try and save up to that amount of points so I can basically do what you have done!


Thank you!

It's completely worth it! ZadiDoll is the one who had a post awhile back about what she had gotten with her saved up points, and it made me realize how valuable it is to save them up. The only thing I wish I had ordered different is the color of eyeshadow I got. Apparently Dune is a matte, and I prefer shimmers. =( But we'll see what it looks like when it gets here. Maybe I can trade it on here for a shimmer.

But ya, it's hard to save up the points at first, but if you make sure you do all your monthly surveys and save up your points, you can score a pretty good amount of stuff with them.

For me it was also a way to get something I would probably never buy normally, like the Dr. Jart stuff, and stuff I really want to try.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats Calimel! I know it's hard to save those points but it's worth it when you score such awesome stuff for free or practically free!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 7, 2013)

'RTR10' doesn't work for me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


This is my plan.  I really want a Mia Clarisonic. I'm thinking if i can just hold out a few more months and get a good code i'm golden!!!




  It's hard though.. almost caved at Christmas when they had the code for gift sets...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

BBSHOP = free shipping (no minimum purchase)


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 13, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!  Now that's what I'm talking about!! Thanks so much for sharing this code quene8106!  I hate paying for shipping; love the no minimum purchase.  I just took advantage of this!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Woo Hoo!!Â  Now that's what I'm talking about!! Thanks so much for sharing this code quene8106!Â  I hate paying for shipping; love the no minimum purchase.Â  I just took advantage of this!!Â  :headphonedance:


 You're welcome! I hate paying for shipping so I know how you feel. I'm not sure of the expiration date on the code.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 16, 2013)

WoHoo!! Made my first purchase today with my 9 month code! I wanted Nude Tude, but it was sold out, and I was trying to decide between the Aerie Shimmer roller ball, the Fresh roller ball or the HP roller ball, but HP is the only one I've tried so far and after the initial apple scent fades a little it's awesome and super long lasting!!! I put it on yesterday at 1pm and I still smelled great 12 hours later! Oh- and I'm trying to be responsible by buying a sunscreen, lol. Awesome Matte formula- but it you just wear it plain it washes you out. I have that garnier bb cream that I'm trying to use up- it's a little too dark and greasy for me, but the COOLA totally fixes that!       
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic Rollerball   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$21.00
Ordered: *1*
$21.00
COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$36.00
Ordered: *1*
$36.00
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Balm Jovi Rockstar Face Palette   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$39.50
Ordered: *1*
$39.50
Pick Two Sample Pack   Choose 1 pack Gloss Moderne Masque &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Cream View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00
Ordered: *1*
$10.00
C.O. BIGELOW Mentha Lip Shine   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$7.50
Ordered: *1*
$7.50

                                                                                                                                                                                             Subtotal                  $114.00
                                                                                                                                                                                              Shipping &amp; Handling    $0.00
                                                                                   Discount (9-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$30.80
                                                                                                                                                                                                  700 reward points-$70.00
*                                                                                                                                                                                                          Grand Total**$13.20*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow..you ladies have scored some loot! I just received a 9 mo promo code, which I will not be using. I've only got 110 points on that account and am trying to wait til April(my BDay month) and then make a purchase. I think for my main account, I'll try to hold out for the year and then splurge..but that's a looong time to wait and I'm not sure I'm that patient. I guess we'll find out!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my 3 month promo code today but I  can't think of anything that I want! I only have 145 points right now anyway..but part of me wants to buy chocopods or something little just to get my 45 to 50. I know, silly.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow..you ladies have scored some loot! I just received a 9 mo promo code, which I will not be using. I've only got 110 points on that account and am trying to wait til April(my BDay month) and then make a purchase.* I think for my main account, I'll try to hold out for the year and then splurge*..but that's a looong time to wait and I'm not sure I'm that patient. I guess we'll find out!


 That?  Would be a reason for me to get a second account.  I go through my points pretty quickly, but I bet I could patiently wait and horde them if I had two accounts.  Now, how do I spin this in my favor w/ Mr. Meow...


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my order, and I'm so happy with the Shea Terra soap! I think that's going to be my go to face soap from now on.  It does kind of leave my face feeling REALLY dry, but I put some argan oil on after and it's totally fine.

It's already helped out my skin a ton in just two uses.

Of course I'm crazy and use St. Ives Apricot scrub twice a day too. I felt bad about that because all these people were freaking out about how horrible the apricot scrub is for your pores and all this stuff... but then I was reading something by a dermatologist that basically said that harsher exfoliation makes your skin create collagen. Which has been my experience.

I didn't get any wrinkles until I stopped using the apricot scrub twice daily. So it's going to be back in my rotation. I've been doing that since I was 15...soo uhh... 15 years now. and it really works for my skin. I know it's not for everyone, but it's seriously the only thing that works for me.

The black soap seems to do a more micro exfoliation, which is nice.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 27, 2013)

​


> BBSHOP = free shipping (no minimum purchase)


 Thank you! This worked for me tonight. I can't stand paying for shipping, especially for something light. Much appreciated!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ Thank you! This worked for me tonight. I can't stand paying for shipping, especially for something light. Much appreciated!


 You're welcome! I'm glad that I can be of help to you and I can definitely relate to you on that note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 1, 2013)

A new year calls for new beauty treats. Itâ€™s been a while since youâ€™ve visited the Birchbox Shopâ€”why not come back and see us again? Take 20% off full-size orders of $50+ through 2/3.*


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, Angelalh!  Between the january20 code and my points, I was able to save $56!


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 3, 2013)

does anyone know when the code BBLEARNVEST for $10 off a $35 purchase expires? i'd love to combine it with my points but i currently have 285 points so i'd like to wait until i can review my feb box if possible so i can use 300 points


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know when the code BBLEARNVEST for $10 off a $35 purchase expires? i'd love to combine it with my points but i currently have 285 points so i'd like to wait until i can review my feb box if possible so i can use 300 points


 I just tried it and it still works.


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried it and it still works.


 thanks! i was hoping though that it would work until after we receive our february boxes so I can use the points I'll get from reviewing that. anyone know if it will still be good for another week or so?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 4, 2013)

They said they might have a code for BB man shop tomorrow...I hope so because hubs is bugging me about ordering his stinkin' hair gel.  LOL


----------



## Linnake (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they might have a code for BB man shop tomorrow...I hope so because hubs is bugging me about ordering his stinkin' hair gel.  LOL


  Oh! I could use this! He needs slick water and zirh clean!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they might have a code for BB man shop tomorrow...I hope so because hubs is bugging me about ordering his stinkin' hair gel.  LOL


Is there a code? I do I need to be subbed to BBman to use it? I'm thinking of using up some points for V-day gifts, but to get it in time I need too order ASAP I think.


----------



## artemis76 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did anyone get a year anniversary code this month? My 1 year is in Feb but when I emailed to ask them if they still send one 1 year anniversary codes the (likely canned) reply was to be on the lookout for my 9 month anniversary code to be arriving soon.


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 21, 2013)

They posted this video (http://blog.birchbox.com/post/43600550523/watch-this-video-for-a-special-promo-code-to-the) on the blog and said there's a promo in the video if you spend $25 and buy something in the emerald category from the shop. Maybe I'm missing it, but what is the promo??


----------



## PrincessPuff (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They posted this video (http://blog.birchbox.com/post/43600550523/watch-this-video-for-a-special-promo-code-to-the) on the blog and said there's a promo in the video if you spend $25 and buy something in the emerald category from the shop. Maybe I'm missing it, but what is the promo??


The code is BBEMERALD and you get 25 extra BB points. you have to watch the video on youtube to see the code.


----------



## grayc (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They posted this video (http://blog.birchbox.com/post/43600550523/watch-this-video-for-a-special-promo-code-to-the) on the blog and said there's a promo in the video if you spend $25 and buy something in the emerald category from the shop. Maybe I'm missing it, but what is the promo??


 you have to watch it on youtube to see the code; but its BBEMERALD to get an extra 25 points if you add an emerald item from the link below.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/emerald?p=1


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 10, 2013)

Are there any current codes out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was goofin around with a cart and checked retailmenot for a code and noticed feb20...which didn't work...so I decided to give March20 a shot and it worked!  So March20 gives you 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> I was goofin around with a cart and checked retailmenot for a code and noticed feb20...which didn't work...so I decided to give March20 a shot and it worked!Â  So March20 gives you 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 This is bad news for so many of us...


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is bad news for so many of us...


I think we figured out since that you have to have $35 in your cart to use it....I just had to share the bad news because I have placed two orders over the last two days


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 18, 2013)

the march20/mar20 didn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried it with $35 worth of stuff as well as $50+


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the march20/mar20 didn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried it with $35 worth of stuff as well as $50+


I just tried again and it is not working for me either....I wonder if it got deactivated?  I used it twice last week.....


----------



## IffB (Mar 18, 2013)

Could not get any codes to work.... Desperately seeking discounts!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could not get any codes to work.... *Desperately seeking discounts! *


 I can so see that as the name of a blog or something.


----------



## supermary (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just tried again and it is not working for me either....I wonder if it got deactivated?  I used it twice last week.....


 A Birchbox rep said on their FB page yesterday that the March20 code had expired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2013)

Spend $35 get 35 extra points (basically double points): 35madness


----------



## IffB (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spend $35 get 35 extra points (basically double points): 35madness


 *Extra Birchbox Points Promotion available only on purchases of March Box products.... sad!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Extra Birchbox Points Promotion available only on purchases of March Box products.... sad!


 oh boo birchbox


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 20, 2013)

How sad is it that I didn't place my order because the pick two are out of stock? Lol I feel like not getting the bonus is so lame that I'd rather wait -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How sad is it that I didn't place my order because the pick two are out of stock? Lol I feel like not getting the bonus is so lame that I'd rather wait -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL...I do the same thing.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh boo birchbox


 Boo, indeed!


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a couple of the Madewell coupons ('$25 off your next Madewell purchase of $75 or more.') if anyone needs one? I won't be using them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2013)

:S I remember getting the March20 email but the code isn't working anymore. That's super annoying because the item I wanted actually just came back in stock ugh. I probably would've waited anyway because no pick two bonus samples...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How sad is it that I didn't place my order because the pick two are out of stock? Lol I feel like not getting the bonus is so lame that I'd rather wait -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I started to do the same thing!  That is, not order because the Pick Two packs were out of stock.  But then I remembered that I was making a couple of orders under $20 each (to burn up points), so I wouldn't have been able to get the extra goodies anyway, so I went ahead and placed the orders. Cherry red lipstick!  Bright blue eyeliner!  Tili bags!  (Yes, I ordered Tili bags.  I really wanted that eyeliner pencil, and there wasn't anything else I wanted under $9.  I will always be able to find a use for more zippered plastic bags, and it was better than losing the points.)


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 21, 2013)

Holding off for a coupon code to get some goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 23, 2013)

You can get a Eyeko Skinny Mini Brush Mascara sample with the code EYEKO (and the purchase 2 full-sized Eyeko products).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holding off for a coupon code to get some goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Extra Birchbox Points Promotion available only on purchases of March Box products.... sad!


 I wish it didn't require you to purchase $35 of March box products.  I have the Oscar Blandi mousse in my cart, which was in some of the March boxes, and a 75ml tube of Embryolisse.  I thought it was like the free shipping, that you'd only need one of the March box products in your cart.  Oh well.  I'm getting the Incoco nail strips in pink parasol and a Madewell emery board.  I like nail polish and I'm planning on giving the emery board to my mom.  The only downside is that it's a $70 order now instead of $51.  Meh.  At least I'm getting an extra 35 points from it.  I wanted to use the Eyeko code, but I don't need any more eyeliner for a month or two (I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that you need to replace liquid eyeliners 4 months after opening).  I'm a little bummed that there aren't any Pick Two packs available.


----------



## Tabasc (Mar 28, 2013)

Grrr..So frustrated the march code expired before the end of March.  I was holding out for them to add more pick 2!  Darn it.  Maybe April20 will work..   I didn't even get the email about the March code.  They never send me that stuff!


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm holding out for a pick 2 as well


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm holding out for a pick 2 as well


 They have a Pick 2 pack available, but it looks like it's only foil packets.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

​


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh thank goodness. My boyfriend has been nagging me to buy more Kusmi Tea from the bb shop!



> ​


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 29, 2013)

If only the you pick two samples didn't suck &gt;_&gt; I would've been excited if one was a tea packet, but show stoppers? Really? UGH


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If only the you pick two samples didn't suck &gt;_&gt; I would've been excited if one was a tea packet, but show stoppers? Really? UGH


 Watch them add new Pick 2 packs after the code expires.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2013)

I put the bb code in for a mini bad gal lash in for a benefit purchase under $25 and it worked for me, surprisingly.  I got it in my box yesterday.  I love their lightning fast shipping.  I live in VA and it gets to me within 36 hours.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put the bb code in for a mini bad gal lash in for a benefit purchase under $25 and it worked for me, surprisingly.  I got it in my box yesterday.  I love their lightning fast shipping.  I live in VA and it gets to me within 36 hours.


 Wow that's fast!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's fast!


 Yeah, it surprises me too.  I think it comes from their warehouse in central jersey and i live in central virginia.  usps priority mail is my shipping bff, lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

*APRILFOOLS* - 35 bonus points on orders over $35.  Expires at 11:59pm EDT April 1, 2013 (15 hours and 18 minutes from now)


----------



## bhavinsw (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

*BBMANBOX* gives Free man box on order of full-sized products worth $50 from men shop.

Thanks


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 3, 2013)

anyone know if there is a code you can use to renew your subscription? I bought a year sub last year and it started in May, so i think this is my last month. i want to sub for another year but i want to make sure i get points- i thought there was a code where you code get like 100 extra points or something for subbing for a year? anyone have any info on this? thanks!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

whats the code for an anniversary?


----------



## ckshadow (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone have a madewell promo code they're not using?


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ckshadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a madewell promo code they're not using?


 I do. PM me


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ckshadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a madewell promo code they're not using?


 I do too.


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a code for my 16th month!!  Anyone else whose first box was January 2012 might want to try "sweet16" for 25% off.  It says it's good for two weeks.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 15, 2013)

> I got a code for my 16th month!! Â Anyone else whose first box was January 2012 might want to try "sweet16" for 25% off. Â It says it's good for two weeks.


 Thanks! That's when I joined bb!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 15, 2013)

Expires 4/16 @ 4:59 ET.... BBTaxDay15 gets 15 percent off in Bb shop.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 24, 2013)

Argh.  The April box was my 18th month with BB.  I guess I missed out on this new 16th month 25% off.  Oof.  I hope they give me one for my 21st month considering that's when all my points expire.  That would be 25% off with well over 1,000 points to spend.  Come on BB!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2013)

They started the 16- *and* 21-month codes after I passed both of those. April was month 24 for me, and I was really hoping that they did something for the two-year mark (over 1000 points over here, too), but no such luck.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They started the 16- *and* 21-month codes after I passed both of those. April was month 24 for me, and I was really hoping that they did something for the two-year mark (over 1000 points over here, too), but no such luck.


 


> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh.  The April box was my 18th month with BB.  I guess I missed out on this new 16th month 25% off.  Oof.  I hope they give me one for my 21st month considering that's when all my points expire.  That would be 25% off with well over 1,000 points to spend.  Come on BB!


 Wow that's a lot of points!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I got a keychain from Birchbox today, its nice of them but I would much rather have a code to shop in the store.

March was 12th month with them and no promo code ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got a keychain from Birchbox today, its nice of them but I would much rather have a code to shop in the store.
> 
> March was 12th month with them and no promo code ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 right around the time i got my keychain they sent an email saying "you should be getting a keychain, and here's a code!" so maybe they'll be sending that to you soon?


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> right around the time i got my keychain they sent an email saying "you should be getting a keychain, and here's a code!" so maybe they'll be sending that to you soon?


 Oh seriously??

Stalking my email now lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Apr 27, 2013)

This is my 13th month and last week I emailed Birchbox to ask if they still sent out one year anniversary codes, and if so, when, because I hadn't received anything. The response I got just said 'your one year anniversary gift if a special surprise that will come in the mail during your 13th month. Look out for it soon!" I received my keychain yesterday. So apparently that means no more one year code. :-( I'm pretty disappointed about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

that's weird, my keychain was accompanied with the code bblove25 (idk if it has to be activated for your account like other anniversary codes or not, i didn't use it b/c i had just placed an order right before i got it grrr)


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 28, 2013)

I just got an email about upgrading to a yearly account and receive an extra box and 110 points. Today is the last day for this deal and I can't decide!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email about upgrading to a yearly account and receive an extra box and 110 points. Today is the last day for this deal and I can't decide!


 Is that an *extra* 110 points, for a total of 220 points?  Because you get 110 points for getting an annual subscription.  I believe that's the standard for an annual account now, upgrade or not, and no deadline.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email about upgrading to a yearly account and receive an extra box and 110 points. Today is the last day for this deal and I can't decide!


 Unless you're getting 220 points (instead of the usual 110), it's not a special deal.  A yearly subscription costs $110 normally, which means you get 12 boxes for the price of 11.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 28, 2013)

I would wait until an *extra* 110 code came out. That's when I did my upgrade - total of 220 points. Otherwise, 110 is standard



> I just got an email about upgrading to a yearly account and receive an extra box and 110 points. Today is the last day for this deal and I can't decide!


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I thought it was an extra 110, but the special is just a free birchbox, which I think is always the deal. I'll wait until they have the extra points special!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got an e-mail for 20% off with code 'comeback20' on full size orders of $35+ through 5/5.


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2013)

Bbmom. Use this code when you spend $50 &amp; get 50 extra points. Expires May 12th.


----------



## Dalisay (May 4, 2013)

I just tried 20off and it works. It looks like it has to be $35+


----------



## quene8106 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried 20off and it works. It looks like it has to be $35+


 it worked for me too. thanks.

p.s. on a side note, i like the percentage off codes better than the bonus points codes.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone know when the sample packs become available?


----------



## bhavinsw (May 7, 2013)

Hi all,

For the current month you should use *BBPONY* code to get Free Enamel Hair Cuff with $55 plus order.

You can also check Birchbox Promo Codes Lady site or retailmenote.com site to get more such offers.

Thanks


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the sample packs become available?


 No, but I hope soon. It seems like they are sold out super fast lately.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 7, 2013)

oops wrong thread! 8DD;


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, but I hope soon. It seems like they are sold out super fast lately.


I want to make a purchase but want to wait for the sample packs!


----------



## LyndaV (May 7, 2013)

Love those enamel pony cuffs but darn it, I've placed 3 largish orders in the last couple of months and there really isn't anything else I'm needing/wanting that I haven't already purchased, especially that adds up to $55.  Such a cute idea much better than the elastics!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bhavinsw (May 8, 2013)

Birchbox may come up with some Mother's Day promotional offers. hopping to get some new offers from them.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, so I guess I am holding out.


 Same here. I've had an order sitting in there for AGES because I keep missing the pick twos. They've been selling out SO FAST. I'm also having issues with adding the supergoop gwp and the customer service people are being very unhelpful. grr.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2013)

Come on, Mother's Day coupon. 




(&lt;-- I'm going to pretend they're doing some kind of coupon rain dance).


----------



## basementsong (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. I've had an order sitting in there for AGES because I keep missing the pick twos. They've been selling out SO FAST. *I'm also having issues with adding the supergoop gwp *and the customer service people are being very unhelpful. grr.


 Yes! Me to! I actually came here to ask this. I really _do_ need some sunscreen for Memorial Day Weekend (friends and I watch the college lacrosse championship every year, which means a lot of time sitting in stadiums, which means I always. get. burned) and this year I am determined to tan a teeeeny bit and not burn at all. I want to get the Supergoop spray and I keep trying to add the promo for the GWP and it tells me the promo code isn't valid. Okay, so, if you're out and this promo has expired... take it OFF your site!

I was able to apply the Cargo mascara offer to my order, but then when I get to my order review it just shows the two products I'm actually paying for in my cart. I've tried this in Firefox and Chrome and I have no idea what's going on. Has this ever happened to anyone else?

Not to mention I want to order soon since I hear the new free shipping through Newgistics is slower than turtles wading through molasses...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come on, Mother's Day coupon.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha YES. I've had an order in my cart all week, but I was reaaally hoping they'd do something for Mother's Day! I want in on this rain dance


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2013)

bbshop works for free shipping. Not much, but hey, free shipping.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Me to! I actually came here to ask this. I really _do_ need some sunscreen for Memorial Day Weekend (friends and I watch the college lacrosse championship every year, which means a lot of time sitting in stadiums, which means I always. get. burned) and this year I am determined to tan a teeeeny bit and not burn at all. I want to get the Supergoop spray and I keep trying to add the promo for the GWP and it tells me the promo code isn't valid. Okay, so, if you're out and this promo has expired... take it OFF your site!
> ...


 It's not that they are out. They didn't add it properly or something. The woman I spoke to said the tech people are supposed to be working on it, but she doesn't know when it will be fixed. The last time they had a supergoop promo, I had issues with it, too. I really wish they would get their act together with these promos.


----------



## basementsong (May 13, 2013)

I called earlier today and they were able to take my order for this over the phone. Kind of annoying to need to do that, but the girl I spoke with is CS was pleasant and helpful. And at the end of the day, I got what I wanted, so guess I can't really complain. But yes, would be nice if they could get this working on their site.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad you got your order in! I got a message today saying that even though it LOOKS like it won't work, if you add the supergoop coupon (but dont put the lotion in your card) I was promised it would work. I'm still going to wait another day or two and hope for a pick two... and if more don't show up, I'll just place my order and hope for the best, with regards to the coupon.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

I have a 25% off offer but doesn't look like I can use that in conjunction with any of the bonus shop gifts with purchase. Is that true or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a 25% off offer but doesn't look like I can use that in conjunction with any of the bonus shop gifts with purchase. Is that true or am I doing something wrong?


 I think the only thing in the bonus shop you can use with another code are the 'pick two' packs which they're out of at the moment, because you don't need a code for it. You can only use one code per order.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the only thing in the bonus shop you can use with another code are the 'pick two' packs which they're out of at the moment, because you don't need a code for it. You can only use one code per order.


Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 14, 2013)

FYI  there is one Pick Two pack in the BB shop now!  Lift Lab Lift &amp; Fix and Incoco nail strips.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI  there is one Pick Two pack in the BB shop now!  Lift Lab Lift &amp; Fix and Incoco nail strips.


 Thanks!  I picked up 3 sets of Incoco's Pink Parasol (which has turned into my signature color, it seems) and that Pick Two pack.  I already have Freshly Picked, but I haven't opened it yet.  This has to be the best Pick Two pack yet!  (They have to be sending out a full-sized pack of the Incoco nail strips, right?)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

The supergoop coupon has apparently been fixed, FYI. You don't need to add it to the cart, just add the coupon to the code bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not feeling this pick two. Holding out for another. oi.


----------



## Tabasc (May 16, 2013)

When do the pick 2 usually come out? I just got a great coupon for my membership that expires May 30, should I hold out or will the one pick2 disappear?


----------



## kd1234 (May 17, 2013)

new 2pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Suki Nourishing Regimen &amp; Color Club Nail Polish in Wild Cactus

Sadly, i already have it in wild cactus. ::sigh::


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2013)

Another new 2 pack with theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer &amp; Amika Color pHerfection Shampoo.  I placed an order since I also had my 6 month 20% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 21, 2013)

> Another new 2 pack with theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer &amp; Amika Color pHerfection Shampoo.Â  I placed an order since I also had my 6 month 20% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dang it...of course a pick two with the mary Lou comes out after I place my order. Sigh...


----------



## audiophilekate (May 21, 2013)

*buy35extra50* - get 50 extra points when you buy $35+ of products sampled in the May boxes.  

I found it difficult, but I managed to find $38 worth of stuff (2x Amika mask &amp; Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls) so I could get the 50 extra points and the Pick Two pack with the Incoco nail strips in Freshly Picked (I'm wearing a pair I got in another order right now and looove them).


----------



## mks8372 (May 24, 2013)

Placed an order tonight to reorder some tea and tried the 20off code...and it worked!  Might want to give it a shot if you are placing an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Product Name

Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $49.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You, 20off) -$17.99
100 reward points -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$21.96*
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches   Flavor Green Tea Tropical 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$9.95 
Ordered: *1*
$9.95 
Caldrea Roller Ball Perfume   Scent Tea Olive Lime 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$18.00 
Ordered: *1*
$18.00 
Pangea Organics Lip Balm   Scent Italian Red Mandarin with Rose 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$12.00 
Ordered: *1*
$12.00 
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)   Choose 1 pack Caudalie Premier Cru The Eye Cream &amp; FusionBeauty LipFu ...   

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## JessP (May 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing that the 20off code worked for you!! I've been holding off placing an order in hopes of a good Pick 2 Pack and a coupon code so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know, I placed an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Teeheehee I've been saving up for a long time, waiting to use these points. I almost regret saving for too long because it's like wasting pick two options but w/e. So excited for the Baggu backpack and theBalm eyeshadow *__*


----------



## award04 (May 25, 2013)

I have a question- if you subscribe for a 2nd box- do you get the points for reviews on the 2nd box on one account?


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

> I have a question- if you subscribe for a 2nd box- do you get the points for reviews on the 2nd box on one account?


 you have to use a separate email address for a second account so everything on it, including points, are separate. I enjoy having two accounts!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question- if you subscribe for a 2nd box- do you get the points for reviews on the 2nd box on one account?


 They will be separate. Wouldn't that be nice if they combined them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lucyla8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Enabler alert!  double the points for gift subscriptions, expires 6/29/13...  

*To receive your 30 extra Birchbox Points upon 3-Month Gift subscription purchase, use coupon code '3months30double' at checkout. The 30 extra points are in addition to the regular 30 Birchbox Points awarded for your 3-Month Gift subscription purchase, for a total of 60 Birchbox Points. To receive your 60 extra Birchbox Points upon 6-Month Gift subscription purchase, use coupon code '6months60double' at checkout. The 60 extra points are in addition to the regular 60 Birchbox Points awarded for your 6-Month Gift subscription purchase, for a total of 120 Birchbox Points. To receive your 110 extra Birchbox Points upon 12-Month Gift subscription purchase, use coupon code '12months110double' at checkout. The 110 extra points are in addition to the regular 110 Birchbox Points awarded for your 12-Month Gift subscription purchase, for a total of 220 Birchbox Points. Offers available only on subscription orders placed by June 29, 2013, 11:59 p.m. ET.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

comeback20 - 20% off a $35+ order until june 30th. it worked on both of my accounts.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the code!  I just used it today.  Had been waiting for someone to post one.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> comeback20 - 20% off a $35+ order until june 30th. it worked on both of my accounts.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the code!  I just used it today.  Had been waiting for someone to post one.


You're welcome! I like to share the wealth, (or discounts), lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Enabler alert!  double the points for gift subscriptions, expires 6/29/13...
> ...


i'm not a mod but that looks like a screenshot or cut+paste. doesn't look like a referral link to me.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2013)

placed an order on the 20th. origins serurm ($55, 25%ann code, 400 points= $1.25!) I called cust service because they were out of +2 packs and I wanted to know when they'd be back in stock. She said place the order and then when they are back in stock call back and they will send me one for free. 

So I called today to get the June Jacobs/stila BB cream pack and they girl kind of gave me a hard time. She said I wasn't eligible because I only paid $1.25 out of pocket and I have to pay $35 cash out of pocket in order to get one, and even though my order was a $55 full sized item, i used a discount and points therefore I can't have one. 

I told her I placed an order in JAN when in the minimum was $25 and paid 13 bucks our of pocket and got one and she said they would send me one for free, but in the future I have to spend $35 after all discounts and points redeemed in order to get one. 

WHAT?!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> placed an order on the 20th. origins serurm ($55, 25%ann code, 400 points= $1.25!) I called cust service because they were out of +2 packs and I wanted to know when they'd be back in stock. She said place the order and then when they are back in stock call back and they will send me one for free.
> 
> ...


 Not even remotely true! Otherwise, hardly anyone would get the plus two packs because generally when we order, we tend to spend points! SMH


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> placed an order on the 20th. origins serurm ($55, 25%ann code, 400 points= $1.25!) I called cust service because they were out of +2 packs and I wanted to know when they'd be back in stock. She said place the order and then when they are back in stock call back and they will send me one for free.
> 
> ...


 Definitely not true. I've used points with my pick 2 packs twice, and both orders were the $25 minimum without the points so I usually paid nothing.

I think birchbox is getting stingier with the pick two packs since they were so popular with our small orders and selling out immediately. This is definitely why they raised the minimum price, so they're probably going to try and enforce how much we spend in cash without points too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Definitely not true. I've used points with my pick 2 packs twice, and both orders were the $25 minimum without the points so I usually paid nothing. I think birchbox is getting stingier with the pick two packs since they were so popular with our small orders and selling out immediately. This is definitely why they raised the minimum price, so they're probably going to try and enforce how much we spend in cash without points too.


 So in layman's terms they're trying to be tightwads?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So in layman's terms they're trying to be tightwads?


 Sometimes I think *some" CS people are on power trips- I've had similar experiences with bank of america, ATT, and other companies when I've called.  Most of the reps I've talked to over all have been super helpful, but every once in awhile you get stuck with the one who goes out of their way to be unhelpful.  BB's customer service, overall is pretty great and generous when it comes to handling issues.  What I've started doing when I get someone like this is just hanging up, and waiting a few minutes before calling back.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think *some" CS people are on power trips- I've had similar experiences with bank of america, ATT, and other companies when I've called.  Most of the reps I've talked to over all have been super helpful, but every once in awhile you get stuck with the one who goes out of their way to be unhelpful.  BB's customer service, overall is pretty great and generous when it comes to handling issues.  What I've started doing when I get someone like this is just hanging up, and waiting a few minutes before calling back.


yup i work in cs and i do the same thing, lol


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 4, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a 12 month code for July yet? This will be my 12th month. Do they even do that or do they skip to 13?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 5, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten a 12 month code for July yet? This will be my 12th month. Do they even do that or do they skip to 13?


 They skip to 13


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

Just found the code '7TEEN15' on retailmenot... good for 15% off orders $35+


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks



> Just found the code '7TEEN15' on retailmenot... good for 15% off orders $35+


 Thanks for this! Does BB not send out an email with codes to subscribers? I didn't see a message for it and no mention of it on Facebook or Twitter.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 8, 2013)

> Thanks Thanks for this! Does BB not send out an email with codes to subscribers? I didn't see a message for it and no mention of it on Facebook or Twitter.


 The seventeen collab is about dorm rooms, so they probably just haven't released the code publicly yet and whoever posted it stumbled upon it somewhere random  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they haven't made any announcements about working with seventeen, but there is a section for it in the shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Purchase a seventeen mag subscription for $15 and get 100 birchbox points: https://subscribe.hearstmags.com/subscribe/seventeen/128338


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 15, 2013)

I received my 6th box last week and was wondering if anyone knows when Birchbox sends out 6th month codes?  If it is a standard code for everyone, do you know what the code is?   Thanks for your help!


----------



## gibberish (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my 6th box last week and was wondering if anyone knows when Birchbox sends out 6th month codes?  If it is a standard code for everyone, do you know what the code is?   Thanks for your help!


 It used to be "6months20", I believe. But they have to activate the code for your account I believe. If that code doesn't work, I would reach out to their customer service.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

> It used to be "6months20", I believe. But they have to activate the code for your account I believe. If that code doesn't work, I would reach out to their customer service.


 I got my six month code via email today and it is the same code as above. It lasts for two weeks. You must order at least $25 worth of stuff.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks!  I received my code today too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 17, 2013)

Got sent a "Happy 21st month with us" promo code with 21% off - wasn't expecting that.  Bought 2 of theBalm Instain blushes with it - Lace (bright pink) and Houndstooth (mauve).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got sent a "Happy 21st month with us" promo code with 21% off - wasn't expecting that.  Bought 2 of theBalm Instain blushes with it - Lace (bright pink) and Houndstooth (mauve).


 weirdly, the higher months get crappier discounts. I know 13 is 25% and I believe 16 is 30%? Why isn't 21 like 35% then :| lame


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weirdly, the higher months get crappier discounts. I know 13 is 25% and I believe 16 is 30%? Why isn't 21 like 35% then :| lame


I guess they figure they've got you hooked the longer you subscribe - which is probably true.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weirdly, the higher months get crappier discounts. I know 13 is 25% and I believe 16 is 30%? Why isn't 21 like 35% then :| lame


 
I think the highest discount I've seen for an anniversary code is 25%.  I just got my two year and it was for 25% again.  They also said they're sending something in the mail, which is probably the lipstick holder keychain...again.  I really think they should send their oldest subscribers something special...I mean there are people who have been subscribed 3 years now, send them a limited edition bag or something BB.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only ever gotten a three month code from them. I did get an aniversary keychain last year though. I didn't even know they gave out anniversary codes! I've been missing out.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've only ever gotten a three month code from them. I did get an aniversary keychain last year though. I didn't even know they gave out anniversary codes! I've been missing out.
 
are you subscribed to their e-mail lists? if not, that's probably why you're not getting the codes.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only ever gotten a three month code from them. I did get an aniversary keychain last year though. I didn't even know they gave out anniversary codes! I've been missing out.


 
The key chain should have come with a discount code for your one year.  BB is really screwy about sending out the codes.  Most people get an email with a code for their anniversary at 3, 6, 9, 13, 16, 21 and 2 years (and beyond i think).  BUT a lot of us don't get them at those times.  I didn't receive any codes after 13 months.  I contacted Birchbox and they told me that the codes are randomly generated and that they could not issue me one, to which I responded that they shouldn't call these anniversary codes if everyone does not get them uniformly on their anniversary.  They did offer me 20% off if I called in my order but that really wasn't the point.  I just wanted to receive the discount emails like everyone else.  Also, I like to play around with things in my cart a lot (because I'm crazy) and prefer to order online.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> are you subscribed to their e-mail lists? if not, that's probably why you're not getting the codes.


 I've never unsubscribed from their lists and I checked the points update boxes even though they never stay checked. It there a way to check if I am? I sure get those you left something in your cart emails often enough.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 18, 2013)

> The key chain should have come with a discount code for your one year.Â  BB is really screwy about sending out the codes.Â  Most people get an email with a code for their anniversary at 3, 6, 9, 13, 16, 21 and 2 years (and beyond i think).Â  BUT a lot of us don't get them at those times.Â  I didn't receive any codes after 13 months.Â  I contacted Birchbox and they told me that the codes are randomly generated and that they could not issue me one, to which I responded that they shouldn't call these anniversary codes if everyone does not get them uniformly on their anniversary.Â  They did offer me 20% off if I called in my order but that really wasn't the point.Â  I just wanted to receive the discount emails like everyone else.Â  Also, I like to play around with things in my cart a lot (because I'm crazy) and prefer to order online.Â


 They only started giving out codes past 13 months this year. Also, I don't think they've always done 13 either.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> _*The key chain should have come with a discount code for your one year.*_  BB is really screwy about sending out the codes.  Most people get an email with a code for their anniversary at 3, 6, 9, 13, 16, 21 and 2 years (and beyond i think).  BUT a lot of us don't get them at those times.  I didn't receive any codes after 13 months.  I contacted Birchbox and they told me that the codes are randomly generated and that they could not issue me one, to which I responded that they shouldn't call these anniversary codes if everyone does not get them uniformly on their anniversary.  They did offer me 20% off if I called in my order but that really wasn't the point.  I just wanted to receive the discount emails like everyone else.  Also, I like to play around with things in my cart a lot (because I'm crazy) and prefer to order online.


 Hmmm... I'm (anxiously!) waiting on my 13 month code. I was under the impression that they mailed you the keychain, but email you the anniversary code like always. But from your post I gather that *both* come in the mail? Is that accurate?

Totally agree that it's weird/kind of frustrating that the codes are "randomly" generated. Isn't that something they've figured out how to do by now? (Or maybe I just underestimate how difficult it is...)


----------



## Rochellena (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I'm (anxiously!) waiting on my 13 month code. I was under the impression that they mailed you the keychain, but email you the anniversary code like always. But from your post I gather that *both* come in the mail? Is that accurate?


 I'm glad I'm not the only person waiting on my 13 month code. Everyone seemed to be getting their anniversary codes and I was starting to worry I had just been forgotten.


----------



## evlady (Jul 26, 2013)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the 7teen15 code! I too have been waiting on my 13 month code forever, even been through several email exchanges with CS who just reassured me it would be this month (which is now almost over). Anyway, I didn't want to wait any longer for fear I would miss out on some products in my cart, so I am happy to have at least gotten an extra 15% off!

Here is what I ordered!! Best 1$ I have ever spent! :] Thanks again!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for the 7teen15 code! I too have been waiting on my 13 month code forever, even been through several email exchanges with CS who just reassured me it would be this month (which is now almost over). Anyway, I didn't want to wait any longer for fear I would miss out on some products in my cart, so I am happy to have at least gotten an extra 15% off!
> 
> Here is what I ordered!! Best 1$ I have ever spent! :] Thanks again!


 wooh! what a haul!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 26, 2013)

> I just wanted to thank everyone for the 7teen15 code! I too have been waiting on my 13 month code forever, even been through several email exchanges with CS who just reassured me it would be this month (which is now almost over). Anyway, I didn't want to wait any longer for fear I would miss out on some products in my cart, so I am happy to have at least gotten an extra 15% off! Here is what I ordered!! Best 1$ I have ever spent! :] Thanks again!


 I got mine on the 30th of the month. I think their theory is that if they wait longer you'll get the keychain before the email.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for the 7teen15 code! I too have been waiting on my 13 month code forever, even been through several email exchanges with CS who just reassured me it would be this month (which is now almost over). Anyway, I didn't want to wait any longer for fear I would miss out on some products in my cart, so I am happy to have at least gotten an extra 15% off!
> 
> Here is what I ordered!! Best 1$ I have ever spent! :] Thanks again!


 Great deal!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi! I have been looking at threads all over MUT but I can't seem to find an answer.  Everyone who has received anniversary codes, are you month-to-month subscribers or do you have an annual subscription?  I have been thinking about upgrading to an annual subscription (for the extra points and $10 discount!) but I read somewhere that they don't send anniversary codes to annual subscribers.  Can anyone confirm that? Thanks so much!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for the 7teen15 code! I too have been waiting on my 13 month code forever, even been through several email exchanges with CS who just reassured me it would be this month (which is now almost over). Anyway, I didn't want to wait any longer for fear I would miss out on some products in my cart, so I am happy to have at least gotten an extra 15% off!
> 
> Here is what I ordered!! Best 1$ I have ever spent! :] Thanks again!


 Awesome!

Though for future reference, I was able to use my 9 month code about a week or so before they even emailed it to me. Since they're the same code (just has to be activated for your account) I thought I'd try and see if it worked and it did. So in the future if you're at an anni month and still waiting on the email, try the code anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I have been looking at threads all over MUT but I can't seem to find an answer.  Everyone who has received anniversary codes, are you month-to-month subscribers or do you have an annual subscription?  I have been thinking about upgrading to an annual subscription (for the extra points and $10 discount!) but I read somewhere that they don't send anniversary codes to annual subscribers.  Can anyone confirm that? Thanks so much!


 They do. But once you get up into the number of months, the codes comes less frequently. So after your 9th, it's the 13th month instead of the 12th, then the 16th, then you have to wait until the 21st month


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I have been looking at threads all over MUT but I can't seem to find an answer.  Everyone who has received anniversary codes, are you month-to-month subscribers or do you have an annual subscription?  I have been thinking about upgrading to an annual subscription (for the extra points and $10 discount!) but I read somewhere that they don't send anniversary codes to annual subscribers.  Can anyone confirm that? Thanks so much!


 I am an annual subscriber and I get all the codes.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do. But once you get up into the number of months, the codes comes less frequently. So after your 9th, it's the 13th month instead of the 12th, then the 16th, then you have to wait until the 21st month





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am an annual subscriber and I get all the codes.


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## teastrong (Jul 30, 2013)

Does birchbox give birthday promo codes?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does birchbox give birthday promo codes?


 I don't think so.  My birthday was on Sunday and I didn't receive anything from Birchbox.


----------



## inlustro (Jul 30, 2013)

I finally got an email back from CS who told me "we celebrate the anniversary with a keychain" -- as if they never did the 13 month code before. No "we're not doing it anymore" or "we change our policy" just, "the anniversary gift is a keychain and I'm happy to send a replacement if you never got yours." Such BS. I asked when I could expect the next discount code and she said at the 16 month mark.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got an email back from CS who told me "we celebrate the anniversary with a keychain" -- as if they never did the 13 month code before. No "we're not doing it anymore" or "we change our policy" just, "the anniversary gift is a keychain and I'm happy to send a replacement if you never got yours." Such BS. I asked when I could expect the next discount code and she said at the 16 month mark.


What?? I've been waiting for a 13 month code all month (and they keychain I guess, but I really only care about the code) and this is frustrating to hear.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 30, 2013)

Re: 13 month codes (sorry I'm obsessed with this!). I Facebooked BB and asked if they still send promotional codes to subscribers during their 13 month. This is the exact response I got: Hi Danielle, Thanks for writing in. We do send something once you've been with us for over a year so you can expect it around your 13th month. Please let me know if I can assist further. Best, Sarah I've never really been annoyed at BB (even during bad box months!) but between this and the box pages not loading this month (and June for me, though that was only one box that wouldn't load in June IIRC) I'm a bit peeved. Just give me a straight answer, please!


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 30, 2013)

comeback20 promo code still works for 20% off. I saw someone had posted this earlier in the thread for June and i used it today and it works! I also have never cancelled bbox but the comeback20 code still worked for me


----------



## cari12 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> comeback20 promo code still works for 20% off. I saw someone had posted this earlier in the thread for June and i used it today and it works! I also have never cancelled bbox but the comeback20 code still worked for me


 And there goes my resolve for saving points until my 13 or 16 month anniversary code! Lol!

I got the Beauty Protector Spray, Jouer Lip Enhancer, and another Mystery Pick 2 pack. Used the comeback20 code and 200 points, paid a little under $9 OOP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now watch, I'll get the travel sized BP spray in my pick two. Or in my box next month. Haha!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 31, 2013)

What are the discounts for thirteen and sixteen months? I think I will get just a hair mask at my thirteen month mark, if there is a better discount coming at sixteen. I think my thirteen month anniversary is September, but I'm not sure.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 31, 2013)

> What are the discounts for thirteen and sixteen months? I think I will get just a hair mask at my thirteen month mark, if there is a better discount coming at sixteen. I think my thirteen month anniversary is September, but I'm not sure.


 16 months is 25% off. I just used mine. I think 13 months was 20% off. I used it, but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks to you savvy ladies, I was able to snag a Macadamia hair mask, a mystery pack, and color club put a pin in it, for $5.60 (I used 300 points) I would have been sixty cents, if the Bobby pins were still in stock, but I've been wanting that nail polish since I didn't get it in my box. I think I can now save my points until January and be ready for my sweet sixteen. It's funny, I can't imagine that Birchbox is actually making any money from me, but they have cut down on my Sephora spending so much that I'm not even trying for VIB this year.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 1, 2013)

> Thanks to you savvy ladies, I was able to snag a Macadamia hair mask, a mystery pack, and color club put a pin in it, for $5.60 (I used 300 points) I would have been sixty cents, if the Bobby pins were still in stock, but I've been wanting that nail polish since I didn't get it in my box. I think I can now save my points until January and be ready for my sweet sixteen. It's funny, I can't imagine that Birchbox is actually making any money from me, but they have cut down on my Sephora spending so much that I'm not even trying for VIB this year.


 I stopped trying for VIB last year too. I ended up ordering some things for my mom to give the teenager grandkids for Christmas (perfume) and I made VIB at the last minute.


----------



## grayc (Aug 2, 2013)

comeback20 worked for me this morning.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

comeback20 worked for me this morning.
20OFF was given to my second email account (which has never signed up for BB but is on their email list).

It works on my normal account so I think it's an open code available to anyone.  Good thru 8/5.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

My mom sent me a BB gift card to upgrade to an annual sub! Woohoo!

Now the question is, how often do they run the double point promo (220 points instead of 110)? I skimmed back and saw mention of one happening last December Any idea if we might see one again soon? Or is it just an end of the year type thing? I'm thinking I might wait to upgrade until the next one comes around soon-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 10, 2013)

> My mom sent me a BB gift card to upgrade to an annual sub! Woohoo! Now the question is, how often do they run the double point promo (220 points instead of 110)? I skimmed back and saw mention of one happening last December Any idea if we might see one again soon? Or is it just an end of the year type thing? I'm thinking I might wait to upgrade until the next one comes around soon-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been wondering the same thing! Last year i wasn't sure if I wanted to subscribe to birchbox, but now that I've joined I really wish I had taken advantage of the promo!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom sent me a BB gift card to upgrade to an annual sub! Woohoo!
> 
> Now the question is, how often do they run the double point promo (220 points instead of 110)? I skimmed back and saw mention of one happening last December Any idea if we might see one again soon? Or is it just an end of the year type thing? I'm thinking I might wait to upgrade until the next one comes around soon-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There was one in June, I gifted my self another sub because I had the points to do it for free. I just got 110 points because I did it with points but I was ok because without the code I wouldn't have gotten any points. Btw that's an awesome gift from your mom.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 10, 2013)

> My mom sent me a BB gift card to upgrade to an annual sub! Woohoo! Now the question is, how often do they run the double point promo (220 points instead of 110)? I skimmed back and saw mention of one happening last December Any idea if we might see one again soon? Or is it just an end of the year type thing? I'm thinking I might wait to upgrade until the next one comes around soon-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not 100% sure, but I'm not sure gift card recipients get points off purchases they make with a gift card. Im pretty sure just the gift card purchaser does. Maybe check the FAQs to see what they say?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mom sent me a BB gift card to upgrade to an annual sub! Woohoo!
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmm. Okay I misread, well then my mom should have the points and I can use them through her account (if she remembers her log-in info).

But it also says that you can't use a giftcard to buy a subscription, which is what I was planning to do, and it totally lets me. I'm all the way to "place order" for $10 ($110 sub minus the $100 giftcard) via the "upgrade to a yearly sub" link on my profile. I think I'll call CS and confirm though.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay figured out where I misread. I should get points for what I pay on top of the gc, so not a huge amount but still something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any 20% off codes that are working? I tried 20OFF and it no longer works


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 12, 2013)

so for anyone who is planning to place an order for $20ish, use the code* jbgloss *to get a full sized juice beauty reflecting gloss worth around $15.(the one that was in ipsy a few months back) it looks like it will come in either a purply pink or a pinky nude. 

Also, for whatever reason, the jouer bronzer is priced at $16 when retail is $28. if anyone is interested in trying that product its a pretty good deal! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-mattifying-bronzer  

Happy shopping!


----------



## amandalw8 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey y'all! I got the email that I can now subscribe to birchbox. Do I... A) subscribe for the year with the 110 points Or B) do monthly and see if they offer a better deal? Thank you so much! I'm so excited!! Hoping I love it!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> Hey y'all! I got the email that I can now subscribe to birchbox. Do I... A) subscribe for the year with the 110 points Or B) do monthly and see if they offer a better deal? Thank you so much! I'm so excited!! Hoping I love it!!


 I would say to just do monthly for a few months (or a three-month sub) to make sure you really do like it. If you're still loving it in, say, November, it would probably be worth it to go for a year. Even though I love it and do the annual thing, it's not a sub for everyone, and it would suck if you were locked in because there are no refunds on these.


----------



## amandalw8 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! Good point! I want to maximize any points etc that I can!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandalw8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey y'all! I got the email that I can now subscribe to birchbox. Do I...
> 
> A) subscribe for the year with the 110 points
> ...


 Do monthly. You might find you don't like the service the offer and quitting yearly is easier. Plus sometimes they offer double points for yearly and you'd want to take advantage of that.

The only downside to month-to-month is that you don't get that extra 10pt/month you paid unlike with yearly &gt;:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> Do monthly. You might find you don't like the service the offer and quitting yearly is easier. Plus sometimes they offer double points for yearly and you'd want to take advantage of that. The only downside to month-to-month is that you don't get that extra 10pt/month you paid unlike with yearly &gt;:


 And you will still get those extra 110 points if you upgrade after initially signing up for a monthly sub. You'll still get the review points, so you're basically just delaying getting those extra points. That's a much safer approach than shelling out $110 and realizing three months later that you hate the Birchbox product mix sent out. I've had more than a couple of subs that looked great based on reviews and box openings but that I did not like at all once I actually started subbing.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And you will still get those extra 110 points if you upgrade after initially signing up for a monthly sub. You'll still get the review points, so you're basically just delaying getting those extra points. That's a much safer approach than shelling out $110 and realizing three months later that you hate the Birchbox product mix sent out. I've had more than a couple of subs that looked great based on reviews and box openings but that I did not like at all once I actually started subbing.
What she said.  After 4-6 months I upgraded to the annual with Birchbox, but dropped ipsy about the same time.  Try it out for a bit, make sure you love it, then upgrade. Flexibility is really nice. -L


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do monthly. You might find you don't like the service the offer and quitting yearly is easier. Plus sometimes they offer double points for yearly and you'd want to take advantage of that.
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if this was asked but how do you get the free tibi makeup bag or is that over?


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Not sure if this was asked but how do you get the free tibi makeup bag or is that over?


 These are all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks to whoever posted the 7teen15 and the Jouer deal- I'm not in need of a bronzer by any stretch but I've heard that Jouer's was fantastic.  We'll try it!  This isn't by any means the best deal I've ever gotten with BB but I've been itching to use those points!  And with a high end nailpolish on the horizon for September, why not go ahead and try that second 3 month sub and see if we like it! (And my mom said she'd continue my second sub after my 3 months if I want!)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! Im glad you got the bronzer too! I haven't tried a bronzer, but I do have a blush and absoutely adore it! As well as a tube of the mmt! Jouer has some amazing products!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Im glad you got the bronzer too! I haven't tried a bronzer, but I do have a blush and absoutely adore it! As well as a tube of the mmt! Jouer has some amazing products!


 I'm so excited!! I've never tried a Jouer product, but all my favorite youtubers always rave about them.  I just had to try!  I'll have to try the blush sometime!  I'm definitely stuck on The Balm's Hot Mama right now- can't get enough!

On a somewhat related note- my 9 month 20% discount came today!  It only makes sense that it would come the day after I place an order, but oh well!  I completely forgot I was in my 9th month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine came today too!  I am pouting/refusing to order though, because they are out of Mystery Pick 2's and I don't like the ones they currently have!  I'll keep an eye on it, though.  I have played Cart Tetris long enough and I really do need to order!


 I managed to order two of the Mystery Pick Twos even though they were sold out... I'm interested to see what they send me.  They were already in my cart and then it said "these items are unavailable!" and then I added the 15% off coupon, and it kept everything in there and let me order it..  I'll probably get 4 pens from whatever month that was!  Haha.  My cart has changed way too much in the past few months and I just decided to commit!  I'm glad I didn't order when I originally planned though, I was ordering The Balm stuff and the next day it went on sale on Hautelook!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh sweet!  Cause I put it in my cart weeks ago and haven't removed it.  Maybe I will just keep it in there as long as it lets me order!  Has your order shipped yet?


 It has!  I actually just got the shipping notification moments ago!  And it still says "Mystery Pick 2"!  So I mean, you could definitely try it!  I can let you know what I get when it gets here as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, crap.  I keep getting the "items out of stock" message across the top of the page, and there is no black "Check Out" button under my total.  Looks like it's not gonna work.
> 
> Oh well!  I'll just see if there's any Pick Two's I like over the next 2 weeks while the code's active.


 
Dang!  I hope some things show up that you like!!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Does 7TEEN15 only work once per account? I placed an order and it worked but then I went to place my second order and it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does 7TEEN15 only work once per account? I placed an order and it worked but then I went to place my second order and it didn't work.


 Maybe? I just tried it on my account and it worked so maybe you can only use it once.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does 7TEEN15 only work once per account? I placed an order and it worked but then I went to place my second order and it didn't work.


 I think all their codes work only once. When I first joined I tried to use one twice and it didn't work the second time. And I've checked a few times with random codes since then and they only worked once.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe? I just tried it on my account and it worked so maybe you can only use it once.


 Thanks for checking!



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think all their codes work only once. When I first joined I tried to use one twice and it didn't work the second time. And I've checked a few times with random codes since then and they only worked once.


 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Free (full size?!) Gloss Moderne shampoo with a $50 purchase -  code is GLOSSMODERNE.

This one is tempting me!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> Mine came today too! Â I am pouting/refusing to order though, because they are out of Mystery Pick 2's and I don't like the ones they currently have! Â I'll keep an eye on it, though. Â I have played Cart Tetris long enough and I really do need to order!


 Looks like mystery packs are back!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

> Looks like mystery packs are back!


 They're coming up as out of stock for me.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> They're coming up as out of stock for me.


 I just put one in my cart. That's weird. I'm gonna log out and log into my other acct and see


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> I just put one in my cart. That's weird. I'm gonna log out and log into my other acct and see


 It worked on that acct too. Strange!


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so for anyone who is planning to place an order for $20ish, use the code* jbgloss *to get a full sized juice beauty reflecting gloss worth around $15.(the one that was in ipsy a few months back) it looks like it will come in either a purply pink or a pinky nude.
> 
> ...


 OMG did that sell out of the JBGLOSS?  

I was dying to get the gloss in Fig.  

I placed an order yesterday to make the minimum and also get the $35+ gift.

They just sent me an order confirmation with the shipping info without the gloss on the invoice.

But when I checked out and on my past orders page on BB I see that I applied that code when I checked out.

Should the gloss be listed on the invoice?

Anyone else have a problem with using codes and it not reflecting on the invoice?

Last time I ordered via BB and they overlooked an item and gave me the $10 credit, and I honestly only placed an order using my accumulated points in order to get the lip gloss.  

Eeek.. I hope they come through with the lip gloss    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 20, 2013)

> OMG did that sell out of the JBGLOSS? Â  I was dying to get the gloss in Fig. Â  I placed an order yesterday to make the minimum and also get the $35+ gift. They just sent me an order confirmation with the shipping info without the gloss on the invoice. But when I checked out and on my past orders page on BB I see that I applied that code when I checked out. Should the gloss be listed on the invoice? Anyone else have a problem with using codes and it not reflecting on the invoice? Last time I ordered via BB and they overlooked an item and gave me the $10 credit, and I honestly only placed an order using my accumulated points in order to get the lip gloss. Â  Eeek.. I hope they come through with the lip gloss Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think they mentioned on FB that the gloss was sold out when someone asked....you may want to reach out to customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

If anyone is trying to get the new LE box- the code bbshop still works for free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like mystery packs are back!


Yup just got one!


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anybody use the GLOSSMODERNE code recently? I was going to make a $35-ish purchase, and thought I'd add on a little extra thing to get it up to $50, because I wanted the shampoo... But the code is saying it isn't valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it isn't sold out!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Anybody use the GLOSSMODERNE code recently? I was going to make a $35-ish purchase, and thought I'd add on a little extra thing to get it up to $50, because I wanted the shampoo... But the code is saying it isn't valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it isn't sold out!


 I used it a few hours ago. Did you put the shampoo in your cart first?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

Didn't see this one yet:

Buy any Juice Beauty product from our Shop and earn 50 extra Birchbox Points. Just use code *BB+JUICE50* at checkout. But hurryâ€”offer only valid through 8/31!**


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it a few hours ago. Did you put the shampoo in your cart first?


Haha, oops! I thought I had tried adding it to my cart after it didn't work with just the code, but when I went back to check, I hadn't! So it did work after all. Thanks!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG did that sell out of the JBGLOSS?
> 
> ...


 Idk, but i actually have one in fig on my trade list if you really want it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm dying for them to release a good code because I totally thought I'd get a 13 month code so I'm a little crestfallen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm dying for them to release a good code because I totally thought I'd get a 13 month code so I'm a little crestfallen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah me too. i'm over this buy $35, get 35 bonus points. i don't want bonus points bb, i want a percentage off.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 7, 2013)

are the pick two packs gone?  I cant find them  on the website???


----------



## angienharry (Sep 7, 2013)

> are the pick two packs gone?Â  I cant find themÂ  on the website???


 I logged in (for the millionth time to check for a clicky truck) and I saw the same thing. Not even a place holder anymore. No bueno!


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 7, 2013)

> I logged in (for the millionth time to check for a clicky truck) and I saw the same thing. Not even a place holder anymore. No bueno!


 BB told two different people on their FB page that they will be coming back....*fingers crossed*.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm dying for them to release a good code because I totally thought I'd get a 13 month code so I'm a little crestfallen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I received my keychain a few weeks ago with no code included. I e-mailed BB last week to inquire if I would be getting one and they replied yes, soon, and that "changes" were taking place so you might want to e-mail them as well. I'm keeping that yes-to-a-code e-mail just in case it doesn't show up.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 7, 2013)

No clicky trucks yet!


----------



## ddave (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi! Does anyone know if Birchbox gives out coupon codes for any months after the 16th?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

> Hi! Does anyone know if Birchbox gives out coupon codes for any months after the 16th?


 I got one for my two-year anniversary.


----------



## Erica Hughes (Sep 9, 2013)

I



> Hi! Does anyone know if Birchbox gives out coupon codes for any months after the 16th?


 I got thirty percent off for my thirtieth box


----------



## ddave (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Sep 14, 2013)

To redeem your 15-percent discount on birchbox.com, enter code *GLAMLATINA15* during the checkout process. Order subtotal must be equal to or greater than $50. Offer available through Saturday, November 30, 2013, at 11:59 P.M. ET. Please note that offer is valid only on purchases of full-size products and can be used only once. Discount cannot be applied to subscription orders and may not be combined with any other offers.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To redeem your 15-percent discount on birchbox.com, enter code *GLAMLATINA15* during the checkout process. Order subtotal must be equal to or greater than $50. Offer available through Saturday, November 30, 2013, at 11:59 P.M. ET. Please note that offer is valid only on purchases of full-size products and can be used only once. Discount cannot be applied to subscription orders and may not be combined with any other offers.

Thanks for posting! But the code didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it works for others!

On another note, did anyone who was supposed to get an anniversary code this month get theirs yet?


----------



## charlene913 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for posting! But the code didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it works for others!

On another note, did anyone who was supposed to get an anniversary code this month get theirs yet?

Interesting... It worked for me though, and my total was $52 including the $10 from the plus two. Maybe you should try again?


----------



## JessP (Sep 15, 2013)

> Thanks for posting! But the code didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Hopefully it works for others!


 Make sure to type it in all caps - Birchbox codes are case sensitive. Hope it works for you!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Make sure to type it in all caps - Birchbox codes are case sensitive. Hope it works for you!

I think my browser was just being weird! It works now! Thanks!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 16, 2013)

> Thanks for posting! But the code didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Hopefully it works for others! On another note, did anyone who was supposed to get an anniversary code this month get theirs yet?


 I got my 6 month code this morning.


----------



## JessP (Sep 16, 2013)

> I think my browser was just being weird! It works now! Thanks!


Oh yay! Glad to hear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 16, 2013)

No I didn't get my code. I emailed them about that along with another question and they didn't bother even answering me about it.



> On another note, did anyone who was supposed to get an anniversary code this month get theirs yet?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No I didn't get my code. I emailed them about that along with another question and they didn't bother even answering me about it.

i would re-write them and make them answer the 2nd question.  i did that to them before when they only answered half of my e-mail and i got a response to the 2nd question.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote:  No I didn't get my code. I emailed them about that along with another question and they didn't bother even answering me about it.
  Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* 





On another note, did anyone who was supposed to get an anniversary code this month get theirs yet?
  I received my keychain about 2 weeks ago with no 13-month code. I e-mailed BB a few days later and they replied that it was on the way. I received an e-mail this morning with my code. It seems like they are starting to push them out now.


----------



## basementsong (Sep 17, 2013)

That seems so... weird. My 13 month was July, and I got my 16 month code yesterday. Never got a 13 month code. So are they going to send me 2 codes in quick succession...? Just one?


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly I have no idea how the code thing works. I received a 3 month code from BB. I know this for sure because I wasn't planning on buying anything when I first signed up. I just wanted to see what a sub box was. And then the code showed up just when I had received an amazing product so I thought what the heck right? (That's a dangerous road...) I have not received another code since the 3 month. I only signed up to MUT less than 2 months ago so I only "heard" about 6 and 9 month codes from reading old threads. When the key chain showed up sans code a few people here encouraged me to e-mail BB so I did. Perhaps this put me on their "send her a code" radar - heh.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 17, 2013)

this is my 15th month i emailed them last month

aug 7th

hello july was my 13th month and i never received the key chain or a discount code

aug 8th

Aug 08 12:06 pm (EDT)

Hi Angela,

Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion!

We are currently a little behind in sending out 13-month anniversary gifts and codes. You should thus receive an email in the next week or two with a code for your anniversary and a notification that your keychain has shipped. I apologize for any inconvenience.

aug 27th

hello, i have recieved my keychain almost 2 weeks ago now, but never got the 13th month discount code

aug 28th

Hi Angela,

Thanks for being in touch!

Our promotional 1-year anniversary codes have been slightly delayed, and we do not have a current date that they will be sent out. However, rest assured that you are on the list to receive this promotion and will receive your code shortly. I apologize for any inconvenience.

yesterday i recieved the 13th month code for 25% off... in my 15th month lol so will i get a 16th month next month???


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, and the e-mail I received states the code is only good for 2 weeks. Is that standard for BB codes? They couldn't give me 30 days to use it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, all of the anniversary codes I've received have only been good for 2 weeks



> Oh, and the e-mail I received states the code is only good for 2 weeks. Is that standard for BB codes? They couldn't give me 30 days to use it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 18, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## birdiebijou (Sep 20, 2013)

Sent an email to ask specifically about when I could expect my anniversary code (it's my 13th month). Here's what I got back: "Thank you for contacting us! So sorry for any trouble or inconvenience! When it's your turn, you'll receive your promo via email!" And the award for most vague CS response humanly possible goes to.....


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2013)

> Sent an email to ask specifically about when I could expect my anniversary code (it's my 13th month). Here's what I got back: "Thank you for contacting us! So sorry for any trouble or inconvenience! When it's your turn, you'll receive your promo via email!" And the award for most vague CS response humanly possible goes to.....


 BIRCHBOX! The queen of canned responses -____-


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To redeem your 15-percent discount on birchbox.com, enter code *GLAMLATINA15* during the checkout process. Order subtotal must be equal to or greater than $50. Offer available through Saturday, November 30, 2013, at 11:59 P.M. ET. Please note that offer is valid only on purchases of full-size products and can be used only once. Discount cannot be applied to subscription orders and may not be combined with any other offers.

Anyone know if this code can be used more than once?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 27, 2013)

I got an email on an account I don't have a BB subscription for with a code for 20% off my first purchase. 

Tried it on my regular account (have made MANY purchases) and it worked!

*FIRST20OFF *good for 20% off $35+ through 10/3


----------



## basementsong (Sep 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever had luck applying Gift with Purchase codes _and_ percentage off codes to the same order?

I'm tying to purchase the Jouer MMT, add the Jouer Tint GWP code, and use my 16-month 25% off code and can't do it online. Just got someone on the phone who told me no, too. (She suggested I order the mystery +2 pack, but I already had that in my cart and I REALLY want to try the Jouer tint!)

Any tips?


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Has anyone ever had luck applying Gift with Purchase codes _and_ percentage off codes to the same order? I'm tying to purchase the Jouer MMT, add the Jouer Tint GWP code, and use my 16-month 25% off code and can't do it online. Just got someone on the phone who told me no, too. (She suggested I order the mystery +2 pack, but I already had that in my cart and I REALLY want to try the Jouer tint!) Any tips?


 I've always known the BB policy to be one promo code per order. Not sure if there is a way around it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 27, 2013)

> Has anyone ever had luck applying Gift with Purchase codes _and_ percentage off codes to the same order? I'm tying to purchase the Jouer MMT, add the Jouer Tint GWP code, and use my 16-month 25% off code and can't do it online. Just got someone on the phone who told me no, too. (She suggested I order the mystery +2 pack, but I already had that in my cart and I REALLY want to try the Jouer tint!) Any tips?


 Can't be done. You can only use I code per order. On a side note: if you sign up for jouer's newsletter they send you a 50% off coupon


----------



## basementsong (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've always known the BB policy to be one promo code per order. Not sure if there is a way around it.







Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can't be done. You can only use I code per order.

On a side note: if you sign up for jouer's newsletter they send you a 50% off coupon



Grrrr, that's annoying.



Percentage off and GWP codes just seem so different to me that this is irritating. I've always been surprised that you could go a GWP and +2 pack when you spent enough to get the pack for free, though.

Thanks for the tip on Jouer's newsletter. I really kind of need to order the MMT from Birchbox right now because I have 25% off + 200 points, which will bring my order down to $10.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email on an account I don't have a BB subscription for with a code for 20% off my first purchase. 

Tried it on my regular account (have made MANY purchases) and it worked!

*FIRST20OFF *good for 20% off $35+ through 10/3

thank you for this code! i just used this code along with points i've been hoarding on an account i just cancelled. i got $55 worth of stuff for $17 




 

p.s. i made an order around 1pm and they shipped it already. awesomeness!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone used the Caudalie promo code?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 29, 2013)

> Has anyone used the Caudalie promo code?


 I have. I love the Divine Oil. I could always use a travel size.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have. I love the Divine Oil. I could always use a travel size.

I ordered the Caudalie makeup remover and added the code and it said APPLIED TO ORDER but I didn't see it in my cart.

Did this happen to you too?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 29, 2013)

> I ordered the Caudalie makeup remover and added the code and it said APPLIED TO ORDER but I didn't see it in my cart. Did this happen to you too?


 It didn't show up in my cart or order confirmation, but I did receive it.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It didn't show up in my cart or order confirmation, but I did receive it.

Thank you!!


----------



## unicorn (Oct 1, 2013)

Just used my 6 month, 20% off code last night at the last minute to snag a bunch of goodies I had my eye on. I had 400 points saved up. Benefit High Brow, They're Real Mascara, Stainiac Beauty Queen, Pick 2 Mystery Pack -- subtotal $70, I paid........ eight bucks.

This is why I hang onto birchbox in spite of the sometimes lackluster box contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just used my 6 month, 20% off code last night at the last minute to snag a bunch of goodies I had my eye on. I had 400 points saved up. Benefit High Brow, They're Real Mascara, Stainiac Beauty Queen, Pick 2 Mystery Pack -- subtotal $70, I paid........ eight bucks.

This is why I hang onto birchbox in spite of the sometimes lackluster box contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice haul!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

I love this thread! I was able to use the 20% code i found on here and placed orders on both of my accounts! Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 2, 2013)

Weâ€™ve teamed up with Ann Taylor, our go-to for chic weekday-to-weekend must-haves and on-trend accessories, to bring you a whole new meaning to the phrase â€œpower lunch.â€ 

Shop 12â€“5 p.m. ET and get 40 percent off your full-price Ann Taylor purchase. To redeem online, enter code *LUNCHBOX* at checkout. But hurry, this exclusive offer will be over in a flash.



 

 

I guess this is technically a Birchbox code- but for the Ann Taylor website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  12-5 ET TODAY! October 2!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 2, 2013)

> [/TD] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [TR]
> 
> [/TD] [TR] Weâ€™ve teamed up with Ann Taylor, our go-to for chic weekday-to-weekend must-haves and on-trend accessories, to bring you a whole new meaning to the phrase â€œpower lunch.â€Â  Shop 12â€“5 p.m. ET and get 40 percent off your full-price Ann Taylor purchase. To redeem online, enter codeÂ *LUNCHBOX*Â at checkout. But hurry, this exclusive offer will be over in a flash.
> 
> ...


 Dammit! I don't get paid until 6:30 pm tonight. Oh well.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dammit! I don't get paid until 6:30 pm tonight. Oh well.

I feel that- I'm broke as a joke.. paying for tattoos is expensive!  I want their entire shoe collection though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

New GWP - Amika mini blow dryer.  SOOO TEMPTED to do the YEARLY99 code (or whatever it is) and get this.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New GWP - Amika mini blow dryer.  SOOO TEMPTED to do the YEARLY99 code (or whatever it is) and get this. 

oohh.... I tried getting the mini flat iron and it was out of stock.. BB was gracious enough to give me a free "Mystery Pack" though...


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New GWP - Amika mini blow dryer.  SOOO TEMPTED to do the YEARLY99 code (or whatever it is) and get this. 

I just did exactly that, ecstatic!  Don't forget the mystery pick 2 as well, it's free after all.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just did exactly that, ecstatic!  Don't forget the mystery pick 2 as well, it's free after all.

My gift subscription (that I gifted myself with points) just expired and I'm sooo tempted to use this to continue it.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## BagLady (Oct 2, 2013)

I just upgraded to a yearly w/the YEARLY99, got the blowdryer and mystery pack! 

So excited!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just upgraded to a yearly w/the YEARLY99, got the blowdryer and mystery pack! 

So excited!

I did this as well! It's such a great deal!


----------



## starr5747 (Oct 2, 2013)

> New GWP - Amika mini blow dryer.Â  SOOO TEMPTED to do the YEARLY99 code (or whatever it is) and get this.Â


 Wait..I missed something somewhere. What is this code (yearly99)?? And I want that hair dryer cause it's super cute!! Still waiting for my 1 year code. Sigh..


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait..I missed something somewhere. What is this code (yearly99)?? And I want that hair dryer cause it's super cute!! Still waiting for my 1 year code. Sigh..

I think it was posted in the October thread.  It is an annual sub for $99 instead of $110.


----------



## starr5747 (Oct 3, 2013)

> I think it was posted in the October thread. Â It is an annual sub for $99 instead of $110.


 Oh ok. Gotcha. Yea that code came out AFTER I re-signed up for the year. Wasn't a happy camper. And now the dryer I coulda got with it???....grrrr


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay question guys- my mom got the Folle de Joie in her October box and she's in love.  EDIT: AND I'd love to get it for her for Christmas.  So there's the glamlatina15 code, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a 20% code that works right now?  Also, I'd love to get the extra points.. and since it's an October item, does anyone know when we can start ordering October's box for extra points?  And October's box ships free.. right?  I'd love to get this for her, but it's so pricey!  I have ALMOST $30 in points, 398.  Should I unsubscribe my box and resubscribe my box for the extra points or just make a small order for a mystery pack to bump up my points (and free shipping with BBOFF code... that's the code, right?).. I would definitely be getting the free hairdryer.. which is awesome.. since I wanted it so badly anyways hahah.  Help!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay question guys- my mom got the Folle de Joie in her October box and she's in love.  EDIT: AND I'd love to get it for her for Christmas.  So there's the glamlatina15 code, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a 20% code that works right now?  Also, I'd love to get the extra points.. and since it's an October item, does anyone know when we can start ordering October's box for extra points?  And October's box ships free.. right?  I'd love to get this for her, but it's so pricey!  I have ALMOST $30 in points, 398.  Should I unsubscribe my box and resubscribe my box for the extra points or just make a small order for a mystery pack to bump up my points (and free shipping with BBOFF code... that's the code, right?).. I would definitely be getting the free hairdryer.. which is awesome.. since I wanted it so badly anyways hahah.  Help!
The October codes should be rolling out soon.  You might want to wait for those.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 13, 2013)

> Okay question guys- my mom got the Folle de Joie in her October box and she's in love. Â EDIT: AND I'd love to get it for her for Christmas.Â Â So there's the glamlatina15 code, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a 20% code that works right now? Â Also, I'd love to get the extra points.. and since it's an October item, does anyone know when we can start ordering October's box for extra points? Â And October's box ships free.. right? Â I'd love to get this for her, but it's so pricey! Â I have ALMOST $30 in points, 398. Â Should I unsubscribe my box and resubscribe my box for the extra points or just make a small order for a mystery pack to bump up my points (and free shipping with BBOFF code... that's the code, right?).. I would definitely be getting the free hairdryer.. which is awesome.. since I wanted it so badly anyways hahah. Â Help!


 Try TAKE20OFF.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The October codes should be rolling out soon.  You might want to wait for those.


Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try TAKE20OFF.

Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll wait and see if the October codes roll out later this week.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2013)

Truth: stila is the brand we'd want as our slightly older, slightly cooler girlfriend in high school, doling out chic lip glosses and cheek tints by the lockers. To honor the brand's hip and happy aesthetic, here's a special offer: Spend $35+ in our Shop (including at least one stila product), and you'll earn 35 Extra Birchbox Points. Use code *STILA35* at checkout.* But don't make stila wait!* Offer only valid through 10/31.*

*Got this on one of my accounts friends!*


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know when YEARLY99 expires?


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 25, 2013)

> Does anyone know when YEARLY99 expires?


The email from BB that I got with the YEARLY99 code says that it expires on Oct 29.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 27, 2013)

I was searching around, and a blog said the JOIN110ANNUAL expires today, so I ordered. I missed out on the mystery packs and bonus buys, but whatever. Now I am up to $50 in points. *rubs hands together* I have such plans for my sweet sixteen in January.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can get the free Mystery Two Pack more than once?  I don't have the ability to add it to my cart.  I see the quantity but the cart option isn't available.  I've already emailed them but I thought one of you might know if maybe it wasn't allowed if you had done it in a previous order.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you can get the free Mystery Two Pack more than once? Â I don't have the ability to add it to my cart. Â I see the quantity but the cart option isn't available. Â I've already emailed them but I thought one of you might know if maybe it wasn't allowed if you had done it in a previous order. Â Thanks in advance!


 You can order it multiple times (many of us get one every time we place an order), but it's showing on the app as out of stock. The bonus shop looks very thin, so I'm guessing they're getting ready to add a whole lot of stuff shortly.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 27, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you can get the free Mystery Two Pack more than once? Â I don't have the ability to add it to my cart. Â I see the quantity but the cart option isn't available. Â I've already emailed them but I thought one of you might know if maybe it wasn't allowed if you had done it in a previous order. Â Thanks in advance!


 You can use it any number of times, but they're sold out right now.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can use it any number of times, but they're sold out right now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can order it multiple times (many of us get one every time we place an order), but it's showing on the app as out of stock. The bonus shop looks very thin, so I'm guessing they're getting ready to add a whole lot of stuff shortly.
thank you both!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The email from BB that I got with the YEARLY99 code says that it expires on Oct 29.

Thank you!

And yeah, the mystery pick 2s are out of stock right now - such a bummer!


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 29, 2013)

This may be a silly question, but how do you join birchbox with one of the codes that have been mentioned? If I try to sign up, it just says request an invite at the $10/month. Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 29, 2013)

> This may be a silly question, but how do you join birchbox with one of the codes that have been mentioned? If I try to sign up, it just says request an invite at the $10/month. Thanks!


 If you're just joining, not buying a gift sub, I believe you have to wait. When Birchbox says it's your turn to sign up, click the link in the e-mail, and then it gives you the options of the $10 month-by-month subscription and the $110 for a year. I'm not sure new members can use the codes before they have an active account, but if a code is available at the time, I would say try it and see if it works.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 29, 2013)

It's probably a mistake, but my 'order' went through:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-mini-moisturizing-lip-gloss-in-mirage

for $0, with free shipping?

Forgive the 11 glosses I checked out with...I didn't think it would go through...but it did.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 29, 2013)

I was able to place one! Now, 3 minutes after I placed an "order" it says out of stock...Almost definitely a mistake!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's probably a mistake, but my 'order' went through:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-mini-moisturizing-lip-gloss-in-mirage

for $0, with free shipping?

Forgive the 11 glosses I checked out with...I didn't think it would go through...but it did.


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 30, 2013)

Unless I'm doing something wrong, you can no longer use a promo code on a subscription (i.e. yearly99) and check out with any bonus items in your cart (i.e. a mystery pack). It's either one or the other. If you have a mystery pack in your cart, it will not allow the code to go through and if you add a mystery pack after you apply the code, it will remove the code.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 30, 2013)

[@]tgooberbutt[/@] my order with 2 lip glosses shipped! Did yours??


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@tgooberbutt my order with 2 lip glosses shipped! Did yours??

Redunkulous! 11 mini lip glosses shipped today as well! I wonder what the hell the person who packed the box thought...wow. Let me know when your's arrives!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Redunkulous! 11 mini lip glosses shipped today as well! I wonder what the hell the person who packed the box thought...wow. Let me know when your's arrives! 
I wonder if you'll actually get them all. Keep us updated!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 1, 2013)

Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.




Soo....I guess the next 10 trades I make will automatically get a jouer mini gloss?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.




Soo....I guess the next 10 trades I make will automatically get a jouer mini gloss?

I'm still so amazed that this went through!  You won the glitch lottery!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 1, 2013)

> Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW. I'm glad they honored it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 1, 2013)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR MINE TO COME IN!!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.




Soo....I guess the next 10 trades I make will automatically get a jouer mini gloss?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.




Soo....I guess the next 10 trades I make will automatically get a jouer mini gloss?
Wow that was super fast!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 2, 2013)

I upgraded with the JOIN110ANNUAL code last week and ordered a mystery sample pack at the same time that I got free. The women's mystery pick twos were sold out though, so I added one of the men's.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if a new yearly 99 coupon will come out?  I totally missed the expires on 10/29 note...


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey, anyone who got their anniversary code with ONE DAY (wth BB) to use it and was not able to use it, I just emailed CS and they honored the code for me (several days after they sent it). I needed to wait to get paid to place my order for the Liz Earle and BP shampoo and conditioner, and I was holding out waiting for a Mystery Pick 2. Amanda applied my 25% 16 month code for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I am soooo mad at myself for not checking this link often enough so that I missed this. I've not gotten any Jouer gloss sample from Birchbox, not even BB pink. Oh well. Guess it just gives me more of an incentive to watch this link. You guys catch all the great glitches, lol!


----------



## saku (Nov 4, 2013)

For anyone who's interested, here are the two deluxe samples I got from the Mystery pack. I placed my order last Wednesday.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there a 3 month code or do I just think I read that? If not 3 months, what month gives you the first code?

I want to place an order but maybe I should save up my points anticipating a code..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a 3 month code or do I just think I read that? If not 3 months, what month gives you the first code?

I want to place an order but maybe I should save up my points anticipating a code..
I got a 3 month code back when I first signed up last year. I think it's usually 3MONTHS20. 

Is November your 3rd month, or was October? If it was October &amp; you didn't get one, I'd shoot them an email.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a 3 month code back when I first signed up last year. I think it's usually 3MONTHS20. 

Is November your 3rd month, or was October? If it was October &amp; you didn't get one, I'd shoot them an email. 
 It was October. Thanks for answering. I think I'll attempt that code if and then email them if it doesn't work. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 7, 2013)

100 points for purchasing a gift subscription. Expires 11/21


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 9, 2013)

The code MOBILE20 lets you take 20% off a $50 or more order. If you want to get the Snow Day box, add a mystery sample pack, and then add this http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm , you'll only get charged for the snow day box, get the samples free, the chapstick, AND get 20% off


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 9, 2013)

> The code MOBILE20 lets you take 20% off a $50 or more order. If you want to get the Snow Day box, add a mystery sample pack, and then add this http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm , you'll only get charged for the snow day box, get the samples free, the chapstick, AND get 20% off


 Did you do this recently? I can't get ANY codes to work on my account and it charges me for the pick two packs :/ I want to buy holiday gifts with some of these codes but I can't since they won't work.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 9, 2013)

> Did you do this recently? I can't get ANY codes to work on my account and it charges me for the pick two packs :/ I want to buy holiday gifts with some of these codes but I can't since they won't work.


 I had the same trouble and finally got it to go through when I switched browsers. Safari, chrome and explorer didn't work but puffin did! Got the mobile20 code and free pick two to work. Finally!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 9, 2013)

I did this with Firefox today and it worked, so try that


----------



## kgus22 (Nov 10, 2013)

does birchbox typically have better boxes in December? I'm thinking of getting my mom a gift sub for Xmas and if December is usually good I'll sign her up now


----------



## probablyedible (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code MOBILE20 lets you take 20% off a $50 or more order. If you want to get the Snow Day box, add a mystery sample pack, and then add this http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm , you'll only get charged for the snow day box, get the samples free, the chapstick, AND get 20% off

 I am so tempted &amp; excited to use it and will but only problem is that I won't get paid until next Thursday yikes!    Do you know when this code expires?  Thank you!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code MOBILE20 lets you take 20% off a $50 or more order. If you want to get the Snow Day box, add a mystery sample pack, and then add this http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm , you'll only get charged for the snow day box, get the samples free, the chapstick, AND get 20% off
Thank you, you are wonderful @LaStupenda I just did this, used 200 points, and paid $13 for the Snow Day box, that lipbalm which I wanted to try anyway, and the pick two. You ROCK!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Behold the insanely fast shipping for the insane $0 order. Wow.




Soo....I guess the next 10 trades I make will automatically get a jouer mini gloss?
This is amazing.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Now my other account that I get a gift box got infected with no pick two being taken off :/ Ive tried moxilla and it doesnt work. It actually will work if I'm a guest but as soon as I put in my password it will go back to being not free. :/


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now my other account that I get a gift box got infected with no pick two being taken off :/ Ive tried moxilla and it doesnt work. It actually will work if I'm a guest but as soon as I put in my password it will go back to being not free. :/
I apologize to birchbox, it seems they actually got the codes to work again. I was five dollars off of 35 so thats why it appeared to not work today. I've been checking everyday.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 15, 2013)

Over the summer BB was behind sending out codes and I did not receive my 13 month code (July) until September. Then my 16 month code appeared on time last month but I did not use it. This morning a received the Sweet 16 e-mail from BB (and I just thought they were being generous) so I just tried to use it and it's telling me the promo is not valid. Do you think if I contact BB they will allow me to use it or are they mistakenly sending out bad promo codes in general ? Has this happened to anyone else ?


----------



## HHummel (Nov 15, 2013)

> Over the summer BB was behind sending out codes and I did not receive my 13 month code (July) until September. Then my 16 month code appeared on time last month but I did not use it. This morning a received the Sweet 16 e-mail from BB (and I just thought they were being generous) so I just tried to use it and it's telling me the promo is not valid. Do you think if I contact BB they will allow me to use it or are they mistakenly sending out bad promo codes in general ? Has this happened to anyone else ?


 It was my six month last month, and they just sent me another six month code today (I didn't use the code last month). I definitely think it's worth a shot emailing them.


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 15, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble with the 'HOLIDAY100' gift subscription code? The email says it's good until the 21st and that it's good on any subscription. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Is anyone else having trouble with the 'HOLIDAY100' gift subscription code? The email says it's good until the 21st and that it's good on any subscription. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


 I used it two days ago with no problems...might be worth calling BB. I was having a lot of problems with codes last week.


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 15, 2013)

Did the HOLIDAY100 code come in an email? I get emails when my box ships, but I don't get any promotional emails. Is there a setting that I need to change???


----------



## Clackey (Nov 16, 2013)

What codes are working now?  I have 500 points that I NEED to spend!  LOL!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Mobile20 should still be working ETA It is no longer working on my computer but it is still shown in my mobile app. Hmm.. Also, does anyone know if there's a set code for the 13th month? I haven't gotten anything yet.



> What codes are working now? Â I have 500 points that I NEED to spend! Â LOL!


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Mobile20 should still be working ETA It is no longer working on my computer but it is still shown in my mobile app. Hmm.. Also, does anyone know if there's a set code for the 13th month? I haven't gotten anything yet.


 I got the 13th month code and it is not a set code. Mine expired in like a week or two. Didn't get to use it b/c had to go out of town for family and missed out. Kinda sucks it was only good for that long.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the 13th month code and it is not a set code. Mine expired in like a week or two. Didn't get to use it b/c had to go out of town for family and missed out. Kinda sucks it was only good for that long.
Good to know that its not a set code..thats a bummer. I heard if you call in and explain they usually honor it.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2013)

Mobile20 just worked for me...just make sure you have $50 of goodies in your cart. I almost forgot about that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Duh! That's what I was doing wrong!



> Mobile20 just worked for me...just make sure you have $50 of goodies in your cart. I almost forgot about that.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 17, 2013)

Mobile20 is still working! I used it last night for an order, I used my points so I paid nothing and I also saved 100 points too due to this amazing discount. lol I am very excited. I love these Mut forums.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess you can only use MOBILE20 once per account. I ordered some goodies for my SS using the code last night and it's not letting me use it again.


----------



## AMaas (Nov 18, 2013)

I had two promo codes (16 month women's box and 3 month men's box) and NEITHER of them worked this week.  Bummer!  I emailed Birchbox to see if they can remedy the situation.  The men's code expired the day I tried to use it so hopefully they'll make it right.  If anyone sees any other codes floating around out there, let me know!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of a promo code other than MOBILE20? I already used it and I'm trying to place an order before my points expire!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay, I sort of solved my issue by using the code BBSHOP which let me get free shipping on a $16 product. (And then used 100 points so I just paid $6 for it.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey lovelies- anyone have anything ship from the holiday store yet?  Or are they holding those things for a bit?  I'm antsy to get my hands on the perfume I ordered a while back.. it's been a week and only the pick two has shipped!


----------



## saku (Nov 20, 2013)

So i'm trying to place an order for Gimme Brows, and adding the promo code BADGAL, but the free mini mascara isn't showing in my cart. Is this normal? and would i still receive it? help! :'( THANKS!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 20, 2013)

Well.. I got an answer!

Quote: Hi there,   

Thank you for purchasing on Birchbox.com! We are writing to you on behalf of your recent order for the Joie Folle de Joie Gift Set. Due to unpredicted inventory issues, your item will not ship until this Friday, November 22nd.

A credit of 100 Birchbox Points has been added to your account for the inconvenience. This is equal to $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop.

Please be in touch with any questions or concerns. Have a great day!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox

[email protected]


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 20, 2013)

November is my third month of BB. Is there a code for a 3 month anniversary? If so, how much is the code for and when should I receive this code?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

November is my third month of BB. Is there a code for a 3 month anniversary? If so, how much is the code for and when should I receive this code?
Yep, I just asked about this a few pages ago because I had my 3rd month and didn't get anything. I emailed them about it saying I had heard I was supposed to get a 3 month code and they responded saying sorry you didn't get an email but you can call in your order and get the code for 20% off applied or place an order and email them again to have the 20% credited back to my card. I chose the 2nd option and they refunded my card 20% within a few days. I would email them. I'm not sure when you're supposed to receive the code by.

Once again, thanks to MUT members or I would have never known I was out that 3 month code!

I &lt;3333 this message board!!!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 21, 2013)

so upset! i finally decided to gift myself a 2nd sub &amp; i forgot to add the holiday100 code!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so upset! i finally decided to gift myself a 2nd sub &amp; i forgot to add the holiday100 code!!  







Call them in the morning! They're usually really good about things like that &amp; will probably credit you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 21, 2013)

> So i'm trying to place an order for Gimme Brows, and adding the promo code BADGAL, but the free mini mascara isn't showing in my cart. Is this normal? and would i still receive it? help! :'( THANKS!


 I'm pretty sure the last time I added a GWP item that required a code that gift didn't add to the cart visibly. But the code was applied and I got the item. I think I only knew it was properly applied because the GWP was noted with the mystery two pack deduction instead of independently.


----------



## saku (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure the last time I added a GWP item that required a code that gift didn't add to the cart visibly. But the code was applied and I got the item.

I think I only knew it was properly applied because the GWP was noted with the mystery two pack deduction instead of independently.

THANKS for the response! I FB messaged birchbox about it, and they said it's normal that it doesn't show up..and as long as it said "Promo code was applied", I'm good..and it did!

I'm so excited cause I used 100 points, so i got it for only $12. i also got 50 extra points for this item (another promo), and so i got a total of 60 points for this order! that means i'm getting $6 worth of points back!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 22, 2013)

A lesson in not shopping late at night, from yours truly 

Last night in my insomnia, 2nd glass of wine state, I decided to use the HOLIDAY100 code again and gift my 2nd sub another 3 months while I could still get the bonus 100 points. Added on another Chuao bar to get to $35 and get another mystery pick 2. All great. Check out and see that i have 398 points. 

Figure, hey shipping is free on lots of things, I'll just pick up something for a few bucks and get just over 400. Find that Pomegranate lip balm for like 2.99 and buy it. TOTALLY not realizing it wasn't a free shipping item. SO yeah, paid $5 to ship a $2.99 thing because I didn't look at the total before hitting place order. Whoops. I totally could've gotten so many things in the free shipping section (like another chocolate bar!) But on the plus side I had an even 400 points after I was done


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Saw this on Gilt and thought I would share with you ladies:

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/top-beauty-gifts/product/1031461625-jouer-sparkle-pop-party-favors-4-pack-br-perfect-stocking-stuffer

(No affiliate link)

Gilt has the Jouer crackers for $35 but with slightly different items inside.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 23, 2013)

> Saw this on Gilt and thought I would share with you ladies: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/top-beauty-gifts/product/1031461625-jouer-sparkle-pop-party-favors-4-pack-br-perfect-stocking-stuffer (No affiliate link) Gilt has the Jouer crackers for $35 but with slightly different items inside.


 I just got a 20% off code in the mail from them too. 20GILT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Saw this on Gilt and thought I would share with you ladies:

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/top-beauty-gifts/product/1031461625-jouer-sparkle-pop-party-favors-4-pack-br-perfect-stocking-stuffer

(No affiliate link)

Gilt has the Jouer crackers for $35 but with slightly different items inside.

These are the same as last year's crackers, but I got one last year and didn't think it was worth the money.  The ones this year seem to be much nicer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 23, 2013)

Birchbox Cyber Monday Promo's

http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-holiday-happenings-and-cyber-monday-deals#slide=9


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Cyber Monday Promo's

http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-holiday-happenings-and-cyber-monday-deals#slide=9
boo! i don't care about bonus points birchbox! gimme a promo that gives me a percentage off...


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sorry if this has already been discussed, but I received an email a couple of weeks ago saying that all my purchases from now until 12/31 will be free shipping. I tested it out today by purchasing one of the 5.00 bodum coffee cups and it worked. I wonder what the limit you need to spend to get that or is it something everyone kind of gets.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 24, 2013)

The code 3MONTHS20 just worked for me. I asked before about a 3 month code and someone gave that code but when I tried it then it didn't work so I emailed BB and they manually applied 20% for my 3rd month code. I guess I'm shady but I have been trying that 3MONTHS20 code periodically to see if it would ever work and it just did. I'm not sure if it is because I actually am in my 3rd month (even though I already got the 20% off)  or if it is just working for everyone for some reason. I tried a 2nd time but it looks like it only works once per account.

On another note, I have 3 pick 2s, a starter box and 3 orders of stuff coming now!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code 3MONTHS20 just worked for me. I asked before about a 3 month code and someone gave that code but when I tried it then it didn't work so I emailed BB and they manually applied 20% for my 3rd month code. I guess I'm shady but I have been trying that 3MONTHS20 code periodically to see if it would ever work and it just did. I'm not sure if it is because I actually am in my 3rd month (even though I already got the 20% off)  or if it is just working for everyone for some reason. I tried a 2nd time but it looks like it only works once per account.

On another note, I have 3 pick 2s, a starter box and 3 orders of stuff coming now!!!!
FYI birchbox is inconsistent about whether or not a gift sub counts towards your "months"


----------



## TracyT (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry if this has already been discussed, but I received an email a couple of weeks ago saying that all my purchases from now until 12/31 will be free shipping. I tested it out today by purchasing one of the 5.00 bodum coffee cups and it worked. I wonder what the limit you need to spend to get that or is it something everyone kind of gets. 
Hmm I didn't get that email. I need $25 minimum for free shipping.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 24, 2013)

> The code 3MONTHS20 just worked for me. I asked before about a 3 month code and someone gave that code but when I tried it then it didn't work so I emailed BB and they manually applied 20% for my 3rd month code. I guess I'm shady but I have been trying that 3MONTHS20 code periodically to see if it would ever work and it just did. I'm not sure if it is because I actually am in my 3rd month (even though I already got the 20% off)Â  or if it is just working for everyone for some reason. I tried a 2nd time but it looks like it only works once per account. On another note, I have 3 pick 2s, a starter box and 3 orders of stuff coming now!!!!


 I was curious and tried 9MONTHS20 and it worked!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was curious and tried 9MONTHS20 and it worked!
Nice! Is it your 9th month or did you just pick a number to try?


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code 3MONTHS20 just worked for me. I asked before about a 3 month code and someone gave that code but when I tried it then it didn't work so I emailed BB and they manually applied 20% for my 3rd month code. I guess I'm shady but I have been trying that 3MONTHS20 code periodically to see if it would ever work and it just did. I'm not sure if it is because I actually am in my 3rd month (even though I already got the 20% off)  or if it is just working for everyone for some reason. I tried a 2nd time but it looks like it only works once per account.

On another note, I have 3 pick 2s, a starter box and 3 orders of stuff coming now!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was curious and tried 9MONTHS20 and it worked!

Thanks for this tip -- I just checked and 13MONTHS25 was still working for me! Woo hoo!  I decided to treat myself to 2 of the Three Tarts marshmallow packs (Cinnamon and Rosemary Chocolate) the Askinosie cocoa powder and drinking chocolate, and of course my free Pick 2. After the 25% off and 200 points, it came up to $16.00  -- after scrutinizing the Snow Day box, I realized I would be happier spending my whole purchase on the hot cocoa/marshmallows part.  I am still curious about the cannabis candle though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
&lt;3 BB!!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!

O__O Holy cow, that worked.  I just picked up the Snow Day box for $0.  I wonder if they will honor it...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!
I can't believe that works! I'm tempted to place an order to see if they'll honor it...


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!

OMG!!  Placing an order right now!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think they already fixed it? I had a $1 total but then I got greedy and tried to add a mystery pack.  Now the promo says not valid LOL


----------



## saku (Nov 25, 2013)

What the..... it worked!????! i just ordered two benefit box o powders for $6. I hope they do honor it. crossing my fingers.

got my order confirmation, btw


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dang!!  It worked and it said my order was $0, but of course I didn't hit submit and wanted to keep shopping to get the best value - and now it says it's not a valid offer =(  Why didn't I just hit submit!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2013)

I just tried to place an order with it and it says the code isn't valid.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

It worked, then I added on more item and it didn't work!? UGH.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!

Where did you even find this?!


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dang it! I got a not valid either.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

I e-mailed them -- I was actually trying to spend more than $50... and get some Christmas gifts. I hate bait and switch BS.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where did you even find this?! 
Exactly... very mysterious.  So curious to see how BB will handle this.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 25, 2013)

I was able to place an order in one account, but not my second.. hm


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Boo! They must have fixed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

OMG IT WORKED.

I just "bought" whatever random crap was sitting in my cart...No time to think! Hopefully the honor it...if not, not a big deal for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG IT WORKED.

I just "bought" whatever random crap was sitting in my cart...No time to think! Hopefully the honor it...if not, not a big deal for me.




Too funny. I got an order through too and it included the Sasquatch soap &amp; Zero Oil Toner. Great minds think alike!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Too funny. I got an order through too and it included the Sasquatch soap &amp; Zero Oil Toner. Great minds think alike!
I hope it works!! If it does..I would feel very accomplished all day and I would also have zero excuse to step up my skin care game.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it works!! If it does..I would feel very accomplished all day and I would also have zero excuse to step up my skin care game.
I'm jealous! It tells me it's an invalid code; I've tried it with &gt;$50 in my cart and &lt;$50 in the cart. No difference. Maybe it's only applicable for some people?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE. good luck!!
> 
> 
> Where did you even find this?!Â


 I saw they were offering specials all this week and you have to find the "holiday perk" in the holiday shop section. I was browsing last night while shopping (mobile app) and I saw that, but the code wasn't populated. When I looked this morning there was a code and it worked for me. I think it was supposed to be the kick off for this weeks promotions. There are others like 50 bonus points, free gifts, etc that aren't in the bonus shop. I don't think the code working was a mistake, I think it was just a very limited (and generous) offer.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

Noooooo! Why isn't it working for me? :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw they were offering specials all this week and you have to find the "holiday perk" in the holiday shop section. I was browsing last night while shopping (mobile app) and I saw that, but the code wasn't populated. When I looked this morning there was a code and it worked for me. I think it was supposed to be the kick off for this weeks promotions. There are others like 50 bonus points, free gifts, etc that aren't in the bonus shop.

I don't think the code working was a mistake, I think it was just a very limited (and generous) offer.
You're my favorite person today. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## saku (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw they were offering specials all this week and you have to find the "holiday perk" in the holiday shop section. I was browsing last night while shopping (mobile app) and I saw that, but the code wasn't populated. When I looked this morning there was a code and it worked for me. I think it was supposed to be the kick off for this weeks promotions. There are others like 50 bonus points, free gifts, etc that aren't in the bonus shop.

I don't think the code working was a mistake, I think it was just a very limited (and generous) offer.

Thank you so much for sharing the code. 



 hoping for my shipping confirmation...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

It's still there on this page: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-wrap

But if you click through to the link it 404s.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Inika gift with purchase holiday perk*

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper/inika-light-reflect-highlighting-creme-gwp

*35 extra points*

_You found a Holiday Perk! Get 35 extra Birchbox Points when you spend $35+ in our Shop and use code HOLIDAYPERK35 at checkout. But hurry, offer ends at 11:59 p.m. tonight, November 25._


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Other 'hidden' deals:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/hostess/ojon-rare-blend-tamer-instant-frizz-fix-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-stocking-stuffers/hoilday-perk-35-extra-birchbox-points

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper/inika-light-reflect-highlighting-creme-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-25-under-25/sample-with-purchase-miyu-beauty-hydrate-mi-beauty-essence

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/mens-stocking-stuffers/roosevelt-supplies-card-case-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/entertainer/apolis-scarf-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/adventurer/jetblue-hp-sweeps


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still there on this page: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-wrap

But if you click through to the link it 404s. 
i did all of this and it's still not working. ughhhh! i'm literally losing sleep over this right now.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope they still have a $50 off (some amount) or more deal. Even if it isn't $50 off anything, I have 500 points saved up for holiday specials so that would be an awesome promo to pair those with!


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still there on this page: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-wrap

But if you click through to the link it 404s. 
When I click it - it takes me to the main page.  I wonder what it said about when it expired.

Does anyone know what time zone Birchbox uses?  When they say something expires at 11:59pm - is that EST?


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Other 'hidden' deals: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/hostess/ojon-rare-blend-tamer-instant-frizz-fix-gwp http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-stocking-stuffers/hoilday-perk-35-extra-birchbox-points http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper/inika-light-reflect-highlighting-creme-gwp http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-25-under-25/sample-with-purchase-miyu-beauty-hydrate-mi-beauty-essence http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/mens-stocking-stuffers/roosevelt-supplies-card-case-gwp http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/entertainer/apolis-scarf-gwp http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/adventurer/jetblue-hp-sweeps


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I click it - it takes me to the main page.  I wonder what it said about when it expired.

Does anyone know what time zone Birchbox uses?  When they say something expires at 11:59pm - is that EST?
I'm guessing it wasn't an expiration time so much as a certain amount of uses.


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 25, 2013)

> When I click it - it takes me to the main page. Â I wonder what it said about when it expired. Does anyone know what time zone Birchbox uses? Â When they say something expires at 11:59pm - is that EST?


 I'm guessing it was good for a certain number of uses before expiring. It is gone now, but I'm sure more sales will be following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I click it - it takes me to the main page.  I wonder what it said about when it expired.

Does anyone know what time zone Birchbox uses?  When they say something expires at 11:59pm - is that EST?
I believe it is East Coast US timezone. 

Hmm... I have a bunch of gifts sitting in my cart I've been putting off ordering, it would wonderful if this code became valid again!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 25, 2013)

Well now I'm going to be obsessively checking the holiday shop to see if an offer like that pops up again!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 25, 2013)

50SHOPPINGSPREE isn't working for me! You lucky ladies who did get it, hopefully they honor your order!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

I can confirm it said limited uses whereas the other holiday perks specify an expiration time.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can confirm it said limited uses whereas the other holiday perks specify an expiration time.
I intend on paying much closer attention to this thread (and the site) now!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2013)

_HOLIDAYPERK35 _doesn't work for me even though it says it expires tonight. Maybe they're all limited?


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _HOLIDAYPERK35 _doesn't work for me even though it says it expires tonight. Maybe they're all limited?
There is HOLIDAYPERK50 for 50 points on a $35+ order, try that one?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

i have officially subscribed to the thread via e-mail updates immediately. before i didn't get any emails via mut regarding thread updates at all, haha.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _HOLIDAYPERK35 _doesn't work for me even though it says it expires tonight. Maybe they're all limited?
There is HOLIDAYPERK50 for 50 points on a $35+ order, try that one? 

No, neither of them work for me, and neither did the $50 one earlier. However, the ones that add samples work. (I'll hold out for points/discounts though!)


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 25, 2013)

Gah! I can't believe I missed this! I was in class!!






I am now officially signing up for updates via email.

Also, did anyone else try this? The scarf that was linked in an earlier reply is a GWP but you can add it to your cart for $0.00! It seems like it would work if I clicked Checkout.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/apolis-scarf-gwp


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can confirm it said limited uses whereas the other holiday perks specify an expiration time.
Dang!  Lesson learned - try the code before posting that you'll try it! LOL.  And don't get greedy - take the offer and run!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! I can't believe I missed this! I was in class!!





I am now officially signing up for updates via email.

Also, did anyone else try this? The scarf that was linked in an earlier reply is a GWP but you can add it to your cart for $0.00! It seems like it would work if I clicked Checkout.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/apolis-scarf-gwp
I was able to get it for $5 shipping....


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to get it for $5 shipping....
For some reason my account was given free shipping on anything (until Christmas? I think) so I was able to get it for free.  Who knows if they'll honor it though.  I'm still basking in my happiness of the free Snow Day box -- CS even added on the Mystery Pack I forgot to add in my excitement, after I contacted them about it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to get it for $5 shipping....
me too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the Pinterest board with the holiday deals: http://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to get it for $5 shipping....
You can add the $3 lip balm that ships free

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to get it for $5 shipping....
For some reason my account was given free shipping on anything (until Christmas? I think) so I was able to get it for free.  Who knows if they'll honor it though.  I'm still basking in my happiness of the free Snow Day box -- CS even added on the Mystery Pack I forgot to add in my excitement, after I contacted them about it.

I was able to get the scarf for free as well (I got an e-mail a couple weeks ago offering free shipping for anything in the Birchbox shop) - not holding my breath for the order to go through though since I didn't buy anything else.

I wasn't able to use the $50 coupon code that was posted earlier - though, I hope that everyone who used it gets their orders fulfilled!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 25, 2013)

Geez today is the best day!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Gah! I can't believe I missed this! I was in class!! :icon_cry: I am now officially signing up for updates via email. Also, did anyone else try this? The scarf that was linked in an earlier reply is a GWP but you can add it to your cart for $0.00! It seems like it would work if I clicked Checkout. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/apolis-scarf-gwp


 I got the scarf with free shipping! Thank for posting this. I feel like I got away with something really bad lmao!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 25, 2013)

Dang!  Why wasn't I watching this thread earlier than now!?  I'm hanging out here all day long.  Sorry, SS thread.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to get the scarf for free as well (I got an e-mail a couple weeks ago offering free shipping for anything in the Birchbox shop) - not holding my breath for the order to go through though since I didn't buy anything else.

I wasn't able to use the $50 coupon code that was posted earlier - though, I hope that everyone who used it gets their orders fulfilled!  
They probably will honor it. A week or two ago someone ordered 11 mini Jouer lip glosses which were mistakenly put on the website for $0.00, and Birchbox honored that!


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 25, 2013)

Missing out on 50SHOPPINGSPREE makes me want to cry......


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Missing out on 50SHOPPINGSPREE makes me want to cry......:icon_sad:


 Same here. I was gonna get a clarisonic with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

Scarfs are out of stock now


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still there on this page: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-wrap

But if you click through to the link it 404s.
i did all of this and it's still not working. ughhhh! i'm literally losing sleep over this right now. 





Me too


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Missing out on 50SHOPPINGSPREE makes me want to cry......




ME. TOO.

I am super excited for all the ladies who got to use it!!  But being just a little bit too late to use it myself... so sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully they have more generous promos in the next few days! I am eagerly waiting to buy all the stuff that has been lingering in my cart...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Other 'hidden' deals:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/hostess/ojon-rare-blend-tamer-instant-frizz-fix-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-stocking-stuffers/hoilday-perk-35-extra-birchbox-points

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper/inika-light-reflect-highlighting-creme-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-25-under-25/sample-with-purchase-miyu-beauty-hydrate-mi-beauty-essence

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/mens-stocking-stuffers/roosevelt-supplies-card-case-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/entertainer/apolis-scarf-gwp

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/adventurer/jetblue-hp-sweeps
Thanks so much for posting the direct links.


----------



## Babs (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. I was gonna get a clarisonic with it





Not the same as $50 off but Sephora is selling miaFirst for $99..


----------



## gemstone (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the code for 21 month anniversary is?


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what the code for 21 month anniversary is?
I think the pattern has been (#-of-months)MONTHS(%)

So this morning I used 13MONTHS25, but others were able to use 9MONTHS20, 3MONTHS20, etc.

I'm not sure if 21 months is 20% off or 25% off or what, but play around with it unless someone gives you a better answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 25, 2013)

subbing


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 25, 2013)

Do we know at what time the new deals are put on the site each day?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 25, 2013)

Also my 16 month code was sweet16


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 25, 2013)

GAH! Where has this thread been all my Birchbox life??? Super sad to have missed out on the $50 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, well! Here's hoping for more like it very soon!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Not the same as $50 off but Sephora is selling miaFirst for $99..


 Yeah I saw their email but thanks. I'm going to use a code and points to knock the price down to $70 something.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

I w



> Do we know at what time the new deals are put on the site each day?


 I would assume the more impulsive ones like today's $50 off will be around 9am EST. But who knows if they're planning on mixing it up day to day.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 25, 2013)

> Yeah I saw their email but thanks. I'm going to use a code and points to knock the price down to $70 something.


 If worse comes to worst, (and no other amazing codes like that surface), just place a big order on Cyber Monday so you can get all the extra points..it's actually a really good deal if you want to buy a lot/higher ticket items


----------



## kayglass (Nov 25, 2013)

subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> If worse comes to worst, (and no other amazing codes like that surface), just place a big order on Cyber Monday so you can get all the extra points..it's actually a really good deal if you want to buy a lot/higher ticket items


 The code I got expires on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't remember how good birchbox's cyber Monday deal was last year but if it's only for bonus points instead of a percentage off then they can keep it.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

My scarf shipped!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My scarf shipped!
Sweet!!


----------



## annveal (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My scarf shipped!

Me too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hm... just a thought:

I'm wondering if BB tends to "honour" the orders that go through since the warehouses and their HQ are probably very separated from each other. For example, I actually got an order for the 13 month keychain submitted and the only thing that was mailed was the keychain... in a very large box. So orders where you just get the one bonus item are not necessarily old. 

So I'm wondering if BB "has" to honour those because it literally would be too much effort to screen the orders at the warehouse. Probably as soon as the order is put in, it's generated in the warehouse as a slip and then someone packs it. Also, the total cost of the order is rarely shown on the packing slip, so the packers wouldn't know the difference. I would be surprised if this was the case. I'm thinking that's possibly the difference between Zoya and BB -- BB has its own warehouse, but Zoya seems to be packing where they are.

I'm also wondering if they'll possibly flag your account even if they do honour the purchases... regardless of whether or not you're satisfied, they are losing money here. I'm sure nothing's being done about it now since I've never heard of BB cancelling orders, but I'm sure if it gets too bad in terms of abuse, they might do something in the future... food for thought.

btw I say this as someone who's definitely taken advantage of the system so more power to everyone here. XD Just putting the thought out there since we frequently seem to have the "will my order be honoured" conversation


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> My scarf shipped!


 Mine too lol


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm... just a thought:

I'm wondering if BB tends to "honour" the orders that go through since the warehouses and their HQ are probably very separated from each other. For example, I actually got an order for the 13 month keychain submitted and the only thing that was mailed was the keychain... in a very large box. So orders where you just get the one bonus item are not necessarily old. 

So I'm wondering if BB "has" to honour those because it literally would be too much effort to screen the orders at the warehouse. Probably as soon as the order is put in, it's generated in the warehouse as a slip and then someone packs it. Also, the total cost of the order is rarely shown on the packing slip, so the packers wouldn't know the difference. I would be surprised if this was the case. I'm thinking that's possibly the difference between Zoya and BB -- BB has its own warehouse, but Zoya seems to be packing where they are.

I'm also wondering if they'll possibly flag your account even if they do honour the purchases... regardless of whether or not you're satisfied, they are losing money here. I'm sure nothing's being done about it now since I've never heard of BB cancelling orders, but I'm sure if it gets too bad in terms of abuse, they might do something in the future... food for thought.

btw I say this as someone who's definitely taken advantage of the system so more power to everyone here. XD Just putting the thought out there since we frequently seem to have the "will my order be honoured" conversation


I'm guessing that the items that Birchbox gives away as gifts with purchase are given to them from companies at no cost.  I doubt they're losing any money (on those items at least).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

My scarf shipped !! But not the $50 order


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

They're rolling new holiday perks out right now! I just found a Whish sugar scrub GWP in the foodie section, and I went through all of the pages just a couple of hour ago. Going back in to hunt for more!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They're rolling new holiday perks out right now! I just found a Whish sugar scrub GWP in the foodie section, and I went through all of the pages just a couple of hour ago. Going back in to hang for more!
ah! i dont see it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ah! i dont see it!
Soâ€¦  I see it on the app, but it's not on the desktop version!  They have different perks on the different platforms!  Anyway.  Code:  WHISHSUGARSCRUB.  But it's a Whish GWP:  Spend $20 or more on full-sized Whish stuff and get this Vanilla Spice Sugar scrub.  As a side note, it does state that "In order to return any item in your order, you must also return the scrub."  I think that's the first time I've noticed that text on one of these things on Birchbox.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soâ€¦  I see it on the app, but it's not on the desktop version!  They have different perks on the different platforms!  Anyway.  Code:  WHISHSUGARSCRUB.  But it's a Whish GWP:  Spend $20 or more on full-sized Whish stuff and get this Vanilla Spice Sugar scrub.  As a side note, it does state that "In order to return any item in your order, you must also return the scrub."  I think that's the first time I've noticed that text on one of these things on Birchbox.
I saw it! Crazy!


----------



## saku (Nov 26, 2013)

just got my shipping confirmation for the benefit blushes i got with the $50 off promo! i'm so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as someone previously suggested, it seems like the code is not a glitch, but a 'limited number of uses' kind of thing.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 26, 2013)

omg i placed an order this morning like right at the time the 50 off shopping spree thing was discovered and used 500 points. BARF!!! WHY DIDN'T I CHECKED THIS THREAD?!?!?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright. After a lot of browsing today my cart is stocked with a few must haves and a mystery pack. Bring it on codes , I'm ready this time ;-)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright. After a lot of browsing today my cart is stocked with a few must haves and a mystery pack. Bring it on codes , I'm ready this time ;-)
Hahaha my cart is full too and Birchbox sends me an 'OH NO-You left something in your cart!' email every freaking hour. 

But I'm prepared! 






For the record, I used the $50 off code yesterday and it lets you add a mystery pack but it wasn't free. In case that helps anyone with cart tetris-ing! 

I'll let you other ladies use the $50 off if it comes back, but I'm hoping for a good % off code or points code today. Have shopping to do anyway &amp; would like some sort of incentive...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

> > Alright. After a lot of browsing today my cart is stocked with a few must haves and a mystery pack. Bring it on codes , I'm ready this time ;-)
> 
> 
> Hahaha my cart is full too and Birchbox sends me an 'OH NO-You left something in your cart!' email every freaking hour.Â  But I'm prepared!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For the record, I used the $50 off code yesterday and it lets you add a mystery pack but it wasn't free. In case that helps anyone with cart tetris-ing!Â  I'll let you other ladies use the $50 off if it comes back, but I'm hoping for a good % off code or points code today. Have shopping to do anyway &amp; would like some sort of incentive...


 Thanks for the heads up! The $50 off would be amazing but a good % off code would work too. I have 500 points right now so hoping to combine those and a code for an awesome haul!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha my cart is full too and Birchbox sends me an 'OH NO-You left something in your cart!' email every freaking hour. 

But I'm prepared! 





For the record, I used the $50 off code yesterday and it lets you add a mystery pack but it wasn't free. In case that helps anyone with cart tetris-ing! 

I'll let you other ladies use the $50 off if it comes back, but I'm hoping for a good % off code or points code today. Have shopping to do anyway &amp; would like some sort of incentive...
i filtered that e-mail in my gmail account to go straight to the trash folder, bwhahaha. 

i wonder if i should set an alarm for 9am just incase a crazy code comes back...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the heads up! The $50 off would be amazing but a good % off code would work too. I have 500 points right now so hoping to combine those and a code for an awesome haul!
Ohhhhh that's going to make an AWESOME haul! What's in your cart?! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i filtered that e-mail in my gmail account to go straight to the trash folder, bwhahaha. 

i wonder if i should set an alarm for 9am just incase a crazy code comes back...
Both genius ideas. 

I got lucky with the code this morning because I work 3rd shift &amp; had just gotten home from work!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Is this a new one? Benefit Creaseless Shadow GWP: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-stocking-stuffers/benefit-creaseless-gwp


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the heads up! The $50 off would be amazing but a good % off code would work too. I have 500 points right now so hoping to combine those and a code for an awesome haul!
Ohhhhh that's going to make an AWESOME haul! What's in your cart?! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i filtered that e-mail in my gmail account to go straight to the trash folder, bwhahaha. 

i wonder if i should set an alarm for 9am just incase a crazy code comes back...
Both genius ideas. 

I got lucky with the code this morning because I work 3rd shift &amp; had just gotten home from work! 


Right now: The Benefit Gimme Brow (and this has the bonus 50 points with it til the end of the month too!), Paula's Choice BHA 9 serum, Spornette Rounding brush, mini Tweezerman, another Bodum coffee mug (I have one already, figure I'll get another for hubs), and another Chuao because I have to get one everytime I make a BB order ;-) Also a mystery pack. $99.95 total. Not sure if I'll get it all, will depend on what codes come out but I have half of it covered in points so that's a good start!


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 26, 2013)

Updates


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right now: The Benefit Gimme Brow (and this has the bonus 50 points with it til the end of the month too!), Paula's Choice BHA 9 serum, Spornette Rounding brush, mini Tweezerman, another Bodum coffee mug (I have one already, figure I'll get another for hubs), and another Chuao because I have to get one everytime I make a BB order ;-) Also a mystery pack. $99.95 total. Not sure if I'll get it all, will depend on what codes come out but I have half of it covered in points so that's a good start! 
Loaded up my cart too!

Just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 26, 2013)

Y



> Is this a new one? Benefit Creaseless Shadow GWP:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-stocking-stuffers/benefit-creaseless-gwp


 Yes! That's a new one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Every time I see a new post in this thread, I quickly check it to see if someone found a working code hahahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Has anyone found the GWPs for the TOCCA Crema de Sogno in Bianca or the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum? They're on Pinterest but I haven't seen them on the Birchbox site yet. Maybe they're for today or tomorrow!

I they don't release another discount code, I'll settle for a decent GWP.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone found the GWPs for the TOCCA Crema de Sogno in Bianca or the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum? They're on Pinterest but I haven't seen them on the Birchbox site yet. Maybe they're for today or tomorrow!

I they don't release another discount code, I'll settle for a decent GWP. 




I found the caudalie in the thechie section I think


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-gift-sets/caudalie-vinoperfect-serum-gift-with-purchase

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/woman-who-has-everything/tocca-crema-da-sogno-bianca


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-gift-sets/caudalie-vinoperfect-serum-gift-with-purchase
Thank you! Now to find the Tocca...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Found it! I swear it wasn't there before, so maybe they're adding today's stuff!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/woman-who-has-everything/tocca-crema-da-sogno-bianca


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found it! I swear it wasn't there before, so maybe they're adding today's stuff!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/woman-who-has-everything/tocca-crema-da-sogno-bianca

I saw the Tocca and the Caudalie yesterday


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw the Tocca and the Caudalie yesterday
Oh 




 Darn. Thought they were updating stuff!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh 



 Darn. Thought they were updating stuff! 

I definitely did not see the Benefit eyeshadow, so maybe they're staggering things?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 26, 2013)

I saw the benefit eyeshadow last night


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 26, 2013)

updates!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 26, 2013)

how are you guys finding these things? just browsing and clicking on things until something shows up?


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how are you guys finding these things? just browsing and clicking on things until something shows up? 

Browse the holiday shop and the items have a blue banner across the top that say "Holiday Perk"


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 26, 2013)

okay i see the post on birchbox's facebook page about checking out pinterest, but it seems like pinterest is down or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 26, 2013)

oh okay, i see the scarf now, at least i know not to click on each item, LOL


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 26, 2013)

I found this and it looks like no minimum purchase - just any purchase...

Sample with Purchase: Ayres Body Butter

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ayres-body-butter-swp


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, I've been stalking the holiday store and I see no more amazing deals like yesterday's. Anyone have any better luck? The Pinterest board indicates they post them at 12pm EST so that's passed.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't have any hopes of seeing another deal similar or equal to the $50 off no minimum purchase code. I think that was a promo to jumpstart all the deals to follow and to get us excited about subsequent promos. I mean, it worked!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have any hopes of seeing another deal similar or equal to the $50 off no minimum purchase code. I think that was a promo to jumpstart all the deals to follow and to get us excited about subsequent promos. I mean, it worked!
Very true! I think I've memorized the entire holiday shop by now ...


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have any hopes of seeing another deal similar or equal to the $50 off no minimum purchase code. I think that was a promo to jumpstart all the deals to follow and to get us excited about subsequent promos. I mean, it worked!


I think we might see $50 off a $100 order or something similar...maybe...fingers crossed!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

I really hope someone finds another 50 off, I would love to put it towards the precious metals box!!!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

On Facebook all they've said is new offers have been added to the pinterest board...blah   Yea, the same offers that were on their website yesterday!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope someone finds another 50 off, I would love to put it towards the precious metals box!!!
Me too!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Facebook all they've said is new offers have been added to the pinterest board...blah   Yea, the same offers that were on their website yesterday!
Yeah it doesn't seem like they're gonna add anything new then...How disappointing. 



 

And on Facebook, they said "The board will include all of the offers throughout the week!" so I guess that means since we have found all the holiday perks on the birchbox site that nothing else will be added.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah it doesn't seem like they're gonna add anything new then...How disappointing. 



 

And on Facebook, they said "The board will include all of the offers throughout the week!" so I guess that means since we have found all the holiday perks on the birchbox site that nothing else will be added. 

For real.  I want more big discounts!  I've loaded up my cart just in case..


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For real.  I want more big discounts!  I've loaded up my cart just in case..
Haha! Same here! I'm hoping that they might have another $50 off on the last day?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

> I found this and it looks like no minimum purchase - just any purchase... Sample with Purchase: Ayres Body Butter http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ayres-body-butter-swp


 Thanks. I ordered three of these with no minimum purchase and free shipping.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. I ordered three of these with no minimum purchase and free shipping.
How did you get free shipping? The lowest option I have is $5


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. I ordered three of these with no minimum purchase and free shipping.
I just ordered 5 without anything else and it appears to have gone through


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

> How did you get free shipping? The lowest option I have is $5


 No idea. It just said $0 next to the shipping so I don't question it lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No idea. It just said $0 next to the shipping so I don't question it lol

Weird.. I'm also not getting free shipping.  Trying it on a different account.

Edit- got free shipping on my normal standard account, not my gift account. Got 3 of them.  Free shipping.  Confirmed.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

> Thanks. I ordered three of these with no minimum purchase and free shipping.


 I just did the same! It gave me a confirmation number, so I'm assuming it went through? For a second, I almost felt guilty..but then I remembered all the atrocious Pick Two's BB loves to send me..the guilt vanished. rapidly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 26, 2013)

I just ordered...a number of the Body butters I am ashamed to admit. 

But I paid for a Pick 2, that makes it better right?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just did the same! It gave me a confirmation number, so I'm assuming it went through? For a second, I almost felt guilty..but then I remembered all the atrocious Pick Two's BB loves to send me..the guilt vanished. rapidly.





I know some of you had free shipping emails and some of us got the "free shipping with $25 purchase" offers. I wonder if longer-term subscribers are getting the totally free shipping and that's the difference? That would explain why some of you got free shipping on one account and not the other.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered...a number of the Body butters I am ashamed to admit. 

But I paid for a Pick 2, that makes it better right?


"...a number of..."


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, Birchbox seems to hate me lol. I've tried it on a new account I made and it still gives me $5 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some of you had free shipping emails and some of us got the "free shipping with $25 purchase" offers. I wonder if longer-term subscribers are getting the totally free shipping and that's the difference? That would explain why some of you got free shipping on one account and not the other. 
I've only been a member since July and it worked for me, weird though, I don't understand why it would be different depending on the account


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

> I just did the same! It gave me a confirmation number, so I'm assuming it went through? For a second, I almost felt guilty..but then I remembered all the atrocious Pick Two's BB loves to send me..the guilt vanished. rapidly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This made up for all of the punishment boxes I got in the past along with the tons of food, hair products, perfumes, canned cs emails and color club polishes I didn't want lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

hmmmm it gives me free shipping if i add a chuao bar to my cart. but not by itself. trying to decide if its worth it lol.


----------



## clover317 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this and it looks like no minimum purchase - just any purchase...

Sample with Purchase: Ayres Body Butter

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ayres-body-butter-swp

I went ahead and got a bar soap, added on the shower cream sample with the code AYRES and added the body butter to my cart. $10 total with free shipping. Used 100 points to make my total $0. I've been wanting to try this brand, and this way I'll get to try three products.  It was hard to part with my points though, even if it was only $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

And to those asking about the free shipping with only the body butter, some lucky ducks got emails for free shipping with no minimum purchase (for the rest of the year?)


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 26, 2013)

anyone know what the size of the body butter is?  there was no picture when i clicked on it - i ordered .. a few


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmmm it gives me free shipping if i add a chuao bar to my cart. but not by itself. trying to decide if its worth it lol.

Ahh that's an idea though.  Spend $3 and hack the system by adding a free shipping item.  Chocolate is worth it and a number of body butters..  I don't even know what the Ayres ones smell like.  I just ordered them.  Selfish?  Probably.  I'm still bitter about missing the $50 off yesterday, though.  I want those Jouer crackers!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Ohhh I did get a free shipping for the rest of the year e-mail yesterday on my main account. "All Full-Size Orders through 12/31".


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

> anyone know what the size of the body butter is? Â there was no picture when i clicked on it - i ordered .. a few


 It's a deluxe size in a little jar. I got it in my box this month. I'm too lazy to go get it and take a pic lol.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 26, 2013)

This has free shipping

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/yes-to-pomegranate-spf-15-naturally-smooth-lip-balm


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's a deluxe size in a little jar. I got it in my box this month. I'm too lazy to go get it and take a pic lol.
Thanks!  I'll check out the box pics from this month


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

I just so happened to have mine in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

hah. welp the 2.99 lip balm did me in. i have yes to lip balm and i love it, so i got that + four samples of the ayres. I'll be gifting all of it to family :3


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

It's hard to take a pic that shows the actual size, which is rather generous..I would say it's about the same as a travel sized Vick's vapor rub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 26, 2013)

It bums me out that people are ordering huge quantities of the freebies. Just means that fewer people get in on the good deal. The hoarding mentality is why I stay at home on Black Friday. I just can't deal.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

those butters are going fast! I went to check out and it said "quantity requested not available"..So I pretended I was playing the "Clock Game" on The Price is Right, and found the magical number!! YAY!! Thanks ladies!!! muah!!

**I should also mention I did make a $35.99 purchase in order to avoid the $5.00 s&amp;h****


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those butters are going fast! I went to check out and it said "quantity requested not available"..So I pretended I was playing the "Clock Game" on The Price is Right, and found the magical number!! YAY!! Thanks ladies!!! muah!!
They're OOS now


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm passing. Mostly because I have my cart perfectly stocked and I don't want to empty and reload again


----------



## melonz (Nov 26, 2013)

Yep - the butters are out of stock. Yikes, that was fast..


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm passing. Mostly because I have my cart perfectly stocked and I don't want to empty and reload again 
I thought that too...But, I emptied, filled, purchased and restocked in record time!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just so happened to have mine in my purse




That is adorable and MINI!!! love mini's!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

time to restock my cart with what i had been eyeing in hopes that another awesome promo pops up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

> It bums me out that people are ordering huge quantities of the freebies. Just means that fewer people get in on the good deal. The hoarding mentality is why I stay at home on Black Friday. I just can't deal.


 I totally get that, but be there will always be those who take advantage of the system. I thought 3 was a very moderate amount.. One for my Mom, one for my sister, and one for my SS is good enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally get that, but be there will always be those who take advantage of the system. I thought 3 was a very moderate amount.. One for my Mom, one for my sister, and one for my SS is good enough for me




I got 3 as well-mom, ss, and my stocking!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally get that, but be there will always be those who take advantage of the system. I thought 3 was a very moderate amount.. One for my Mom, one for my sister, and one for my SS is good enough for me





Same- one for my SS, one for my roommate's stocking, and one for my own stocking


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It bums me out that people are ordering huge quantities of the freebies. Just means that fewer people get in on the good deal.

The hoarding mentality is why I stay at home on Black Friday. I just can't deal.

What do you consider "huge quantities"?  I don't think anyone specified a number larger then 4?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

We all think alike LOL: me, my mom, my SS (i've been collecting samples to stick in a makeup bag i got from sephora for her), and my BFF

not sure who i'll give the yes to lip butter to, probably one of the above (excluding myself because i have one already and loveeee it).


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 26, 2013)

I passed on the Ayres freebie since I was able to get 2 of the man scarves from yesterday and 2 of the 50SHOPPINGSPREE codes.  Ahh, self control.  It's good to remind myself I still have it. lol!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

> I passed on the Ayres freebie since I was able to get 2 of the man scarves from yesterday and 2 of the 50SHOPPINGSPREE codes. Â Ahh, self control. Â It's good to remind myself I still have it. lol!


 dang! Lucky you!!!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I passed on the Ayres freebie since I was able to get 2 of the man scarves from yesterday and 2 of the 50SHOPPINGSPREE codes.  Ahh, self control.  It's good to remind myself I still have it. lol!
1. WOW you had a good Birchbox day! And 2. the term man scarves made me laugh out loud at my desk. I know that's exactly what they are. it just...sounds hilarious. (I need this long holiday weekend, I have been working too much lately so I may be alone in my crazy laughter)


----------



## camel11 (Nov 26, 2013)

I got two scarves yesterday to make up for them stealing the 50 code out of my cart yesterday (it was there, then it was GONE).... I paid shipping for one and bought the YTL balm for the other. It made me feel less terrible about missing out on that amazing deal. I didn't really want the lotion enough to spend $3, though...


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 26, 2013)

Even though I'm the one that posted it, I didn't get any of the scarves. I really don't need any, and the guys I know don't think that scarves are "manly" enough (which I think is dumb. Guys look good in scarves). I totally would have "purchased" some of the body butters... if I wasn't in class when the offer came up. Man, I should start skipping class so that I can get these offers. Hahaha I'm kidding.... kind of.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


dang! Lucky you!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1. WOW you had a good Birchbox day! And 2. the term man scarves made me laugh out loud at my desk. I know that's exactly what they are. it just...sounds hilarious. (I need this long holiday weekend, I have been working too much lately so I may be alone in my crazy laughter)

It really was just a huge stroke of luck... I had made a BB purchase ($16 after 200 points) and came to post about it on this thread, and literally a few seconds after my post the code was posted.  I even paused a few minutes before doing it on my second account, because at that point it was unclear whether or not we were abusing a glitch. But of course I was willing to take the risk and abuse a $50 glitch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was in such a rush I ordered the same thing on both accounts, a Snow Day box and a mystery pack... I could have added another $10 item on each but I knew my time was limited so I didn't push my luck


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah it doesn't seem like they're gonna add anything new then...How disappointing. 






And on Facebook, they said "The board will include all of the offers throughout the week!" so I guess that means since we have found all the holiday perks on the birchbox site that nothing else will be added. 

For real.  I want more big discounts!  I've loaded up my cart just in case..


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I passed on the Ayres freebie since I was able to get 2 of the man scarves from yesterday and 2 of the 50SHOPPINGSPREE codes.  Ahh, self control.  It's good to remind myself I still have it. lol!
Wow lucky!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 26, 2013)

> I know some of you had free shipping emails and some of us got the "free shipping with $25 purchase" offers. I wonder if longer-term subscribers are getting the totally free shipping and that's the difference? That would explain why some of you got free shipping on one account and not the other.Â


 I got a free shipping email on one account but not the other. Its the acct that I do most of my purchasing from and I've had it almost a year. But sadly I keep missing out on all if the specials!! Darn job taking up all my time!! Did the lotion come online at any special time? If so tomorrow I will set a meeting with myself to check on this thread so I don't miss another goodie!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting on shipping for a $50 off order? Hoping they don't cancel it or something!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else still waiting on shipping for a $50 off order? Hoping they don't cancel it or something!
Both of mine have shipped!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

My $50 order and my scarf shipped!!!! Praise the make up gods!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2013)

Haha ok I guess my email on my phone isn't updating... checked on my computer&amp; I do have a shipping email from yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO EXCITED!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Realizing I missed out on the extra points with my purchase and free Ayres body butters, I called BB and they gave me my extra 50 points! HOT DOG!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

> Realizing I missed out on the extra points with my purchase and free Ayres body butters, I called BB and they gave me my extra 50 points! HOT DOG!!!


 Wait..which extra points?? All these "perks" are confusing me lol


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait..which extra points?? All these "perks" are confusing me lol
With any $35 purchase you received 50 extra points. I bought a few gifts and then added the free creams to my cart, along with a pick two! My total was $35.99.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dang!!! They had another $50!  But it's out now...I ordered my cart and then told my mom and she said it wouldn't work for her.

I was looking for the 50 extra points code and found it.

*50DOLLARSFREE*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

> Dang!!! They had another $50!! Â But it's out now...I ordered my cart and then told my mom and she said it wouldn't work for her. _*50DOLLARSFREE*_


 It's not working for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eta: WHERE are you seeing this??


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wonder how long it was there?  I literally just started looking for the 50 extra points and it popped up.

Has anyone searched through the holiday section lately?  I think they are adding them randomly throughout the day...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how long it was there?  I literally just started looking for the 50 extra points and it popped up.

Has anyone searched through the holiday section lately?  I think they are adding them randomly throughout the day...
I've been looking all day and I didn't see this! wow!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just looking on the app and didn't see anything! i was looking in the holiday shop. should i be looking in the bonus shop?


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was in the holiday shop on my laptop, I had clicked through all the girls and all the guys sets, then I had started on the third set (the food lover, the techie, men's gift sets, women's gift sets) and it was either men's or women's and it was right there in the second row!  It was a blue box this time that said $50 off, so I clicked it and it had the promo code.  So I rushed to my cart, popped it in and clicked through til I got an order confirmation.  (All the while yelling with excitement, saying please please please work!)  I called my mom and told her, then started to log onto here and she called me back to say it didn't work.

I was hoping it was just her =(  I guess it is just random luck to be looking when they put one up.  But now that I got mine - I won't be searching for another so that others can get to enjoy the discount too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how long it was there?  I literally just started looking for the 50 extra points and it popped up.

Has anyone searched through the holiday section lately?  I think they are adding them randomly throughout the day...
The 50 point one was their earlier when I was looking (around noon)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow congrats that awesome!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in the holiday shop on my laptop, I had clicked through all the girls and all the guys sets, then I had started on the third set (the food lover, the techie, men's gift sets, women's gift sets) and it was either men's or women's and it was right there in the second row!  It was a blue box this time that said $50 off, so I clicked it and it had the promo code.  So I rushed to my cart, popped it in and clicked through til I got an order confirmation.  (All the while yelling with excitement, saying please please please work!)  I called my mom and told her, then started to log onto here and she called me back to say it didn't work.

I was hoping it was just her =(  I guess it is just random luck to be looking when they put one up.  But now that I got mine - I won't be searching for another so that others can get to enjoy the discount too!
Thanks! It was definitely in the Men's section. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/mens-gift-sets/holiday-perk-50dollarsfree

I wonder if they will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

I had to order whatever was in my cart, so I didn't get to maximize the offer because I wasn't ready.  But hey - free stuff so I'm happy.  I'm very excited for everyone else now too because if they're offering a code each day that means more people will get to enjoy!


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! It was definitely in the Men's section. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/mens-gift-sets/holiday-perk-50dollarsfree

I wonder if they will do it again tomorrow. 
Yeah - so for some reason the offer doesn't show up for me anymore when I try to find it.  But that's the link I saw!


----------



## Babs (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone mention the gwp benefit crease less eye shadow? I think that may be new.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone mention the gwp benefit crease less eye shadow? I think that may be new.
I saw that yesterday!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang!!! They had another $50!  But it's out now...I ordered my cart and then told my mom and she said it wouldn't work for her.

I was looking for the 50 extra points code and found it.

*50DOLLARSFREE*
I hope they do it again tomorrow. As much as I've compulsively browsed through the holiday section, I'm going to be mad if I miss it every time.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 26, 2013)

I missed it again :-(


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 26, 2013)

Ughhhh I missed it again. I have a feeling that will do it everyday. I need to get better at stalking birchbox


----------



## angienharry (Nov 26, 2013)

Urghhhh. My job is totally getting in the way of my online BB stalking. Maybe tomorrow will be slower at work and my lucky BB day!


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 26, 2013)

If anyone else was looking for the 50 bonus points (like me) that expires tonight it's this:

_You found a Holiday Perk! Get 50 extra Birchbox Points when you spend $35+ in our Shop and use code HOLIDAYPERK50 at checkout. But hurry, offer ends at 11:59 p.m. tonight, November 26._

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper/hoilday-perk-50-extra-bb-points


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Went ahead and used my points and the 50 point code :-D




I got 100 points back on that order. The benefit has a 50 point bonus too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just filled my cart up with a couple more things if I get lucky and find an active $50 off code tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep getting emailed because I also have a cart ready in case of a crazy good promo code... QUIET BB IM JUST WAITING ON A WINDFALL HERE.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep getting emailed because I also have a cart ready in case of a crazy good promo code... QUIET BB IM JUST WAITING ON A WINDFALL HERE.
Hahahaha! Same here!!! Just waiting and hoping to catch the $50 code. Surely I'm not the only one stalking the holiday shop like crazy right???


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha! Same here!!! Just waiting and hoping to catch the $50 code. Surely I'm not the only one stalking the holiday shop like crazy right???
I was stalking it this morning but then had to get some work done! And that just happened to be when the next code came out.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 26, 2013)

Honestly, minutes after I finally said "NO. I need to finish my work" and closed this thread/my e-mail... the code popped up.

This is what I get for my greediness yesterday-- I had the code loaded on a cart of gifts for other people, then went back to get somethiing for me. Then I lost $50.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't sign into birchbox? It's probably just me and this is the moment they release a $100 off no minimum coupon.


----------



## xraykt (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who can't sign into birchbox? It's probably just me and this is the moment they release a $100 off no minimum coupon.
I can sign onâ€¦but it's just loading a little slower for me! I wish they would release $100 off! That's the only way I'm getting the Precious metals box!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep getting a 503 error.....


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

i'm stalking the birchbox website too, lol. i bookmarked the link with the $50 off code and i will refresh it over and over again until this damn code works. i wll NOT be defeated.


----------



## xraykt (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep getting a 503 error.....
Maybe its the browser you are using? I'm using safari (although 503 errors are usually because of high trafficâ€¦I think)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

> i'm stalking the birchbox website too, lol. i bookmarked the link with the $50 off code and i will refresh it over and over again until this damn code works. i wll NOT be defeated.


 The problem is that it moves! Yesterday, it was in the wrapping paper section.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The problem is that it moves! Yesterday, it was in the wrapping paper section.
dammit, lol. i'm still determined.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, minutes after I finally said "NO. I need to finish my work" and closed this thread/my e-mail... the code popped up.

This is what I get for my greediness yesterday-- I had the code loaded on a cart of gifts for other people, then went back to get somethiing for me. Then I lost $50.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was stalking it this morning but then had to get some work done! And that just happened to be when the next code came out.

Yup.  Same.  I went to work, came back and looked at this and was like "WHAT."


----------



## Zophiel24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Are we just supposed to just browse around birchbox to find a code? Is there a time when it comes up or it's random?  Sorry I'm trying to figure this out


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

> Are we just supposed to just browse around birchbox to find a code? Is there a time when it comes up or it's random?Â  Sorry I'm trying to figure this out


 Just the holiday section. And the app and the desktop site both seem to have one or two things that the other one doesn't. I don't think we know for sure when things go up since we have only been at this for two days.


----------



## Zophiel24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I'll keep trying my luck then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

If I were to take a test right now quizzing my knowledge on every.single.item in the BB holiday shop...I would win. by a LOT. #stalkingbbwebsitelikeacrazyperson


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/luxurist/caudalie-divine-oil-gwp

just got home from work. Don't think this one was there this morning.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 27, 2013)

Are they posting these 50 dollar things at random times of the day? I can't decide if I should go to sleep..or keep refreshing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they posting these 50 dollar things at random times of the day? I can't decide if I should go to sleep..or keep refreshing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Seems pretty random to me ... I think I've about given up. I'll still check but I can't sit here watching it like a hawk!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems pretty random to me ... I think I've about given up. I'll still check but I can't sit here watching it like a hawk!
Agreed!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went ahead and used my points and the 50 point code :-D





I got 100 points back on that order. The benefit has a 50 point bonus too






Just filled my cart up with a couple more things if I get lucky and find an active $50 off code tomorrow!
So far  i have missed all the bonuses that have been going out. I filled up my cart and hopefully I will get lucky tomorrow!


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think this one is new - free TOCCA with purchase

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/woman-who-has-everything/tocca-crema-da-sogno-bianca


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this one is new - free TOCCA with purchase

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/woman-who-has-everything/tocca-crema-da-sogno-bianca

I think that one was there on Monday.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think that one was there on Monday.
Yeah I just realized that!  I had missed it before....seems like I keep doing that!!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I just realized that!  I had missed it before....seems like I keep doing that!!

You found a $50 off coupon so you MUST be doing something right!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

So the first day was 50SHOPPINGSPREE and the second day was 50DOLLARSFREE maybe today will be 50DOLLARSFORME


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the first day was 50SHOPPINGSPREE and the second day was 50DOLLARSFREE maybe today will be 50DOLLARSFORME




Hahaha I was thinking it would be something rhyming too!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

I got all excited just now thinking you just found it


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got all excited just now thinking you just found it

Sorry to get your hopes up!  I vote the next person who finds it put it up here in size 72 font so its super obvious.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

I've scoured every page of the Holiday shop this morning, and so far all I'm finding is a purple box offering 35 extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, maybe the box color today will be purple for the 50DOLLARSFORME???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

so far I think this is new today:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/luxurist/caudalie-divine-oil-gwp


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is KILLING ME. I cannot log into BB using wireless, only on my phone if I use the network.

Anyone know how to fix computer things?


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> Sorry to get your hopes up!Â  I vote the next person who finds it put it up here in size 72 font so its super obvious.Â


 AGREED!!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

Holiday perk stalking.... Initiated


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 27, 2013)

Alright, it's time for me to finally join for updates...I keep seeing all these codes too late! Darn you work! I wish I could just sit here all day looking at BB!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2013)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet: DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizing Dew GWP

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/techie/ddf-ultra-lite-oil-free-moisturising-dew-gwp


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

omg I want a $50 code so bad! Last night I dreamed about finding one




LOL


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

I want a $50 code!! I'm about to be sitting in the airport for a while.. So maybe while I'm sitting something will happen!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/guy-who-has-everything/hoilday-perk-35-extra-birchbox-points

looks like now that the 50 points extra exp they have a 35 points.


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 27, 2013)

Man I JST PLACEDan order!!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

AHHH Now I can't log in even on my phone!! Was I banned for getting two scarfs?

What is going onnnnnnnnnnnn. I e-mailed them... hopefully they can fix my issues....


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay I made it through security and I have my whiskey and coke- did I miss anything?


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHH Now I can't log in even on my phone!! Was I banned for getting two scarfs?

What is going onnnnnnnnnnnn. I e-mailed them... hopefully they can fix my issues....
Did you forget your password somehow?  I sometimes get locked out of accounts because I typed the wrong thing.  Maybe try resetting it?

I haven't had any issues logging in today.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 27, 2013)

> This is KILLING ME. I cannot log into BB using wireless, only on my phone if I use the network. Anyone know how to fix computer things?


 Clear cookies? Close &amp; reopen browser? Restart computer? I've had these work for me before, but I would be scared I would miss a deal!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHH Now I can't log in even on my phone!! Was I banned for getting two scarfs?

What is going onnnnnnnnnnnn. I e-mailed them... hopefully they can fix my issues....
I was having this issue on my computer. When I emailed them, they didn't do anything but someone on MUT told me to add something to my cart and then checkout. I was then able to log in to my account and take that item out of my cart. It seems to have fixed itself now.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 27, 2013)

We just need a few good souls to stay up and keep watch. Who here has absolutely nothing to do all day and is willing to make the Maketalk sacrifice? 



 lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We just need a few good souls to stay up and keep watch. Who here has absolutely nothing to do all day and is willing to make the Maketalk sacrifice? 



 lol
I have nothing to do today (vacation days are expiring -- use it or lose it!!) but I feel greedy since I was already able to use the code... *cough*twice*cough*

I'm just doing housework all day and refreshing the Holiday Shop every ~10 minutes, LOL. Obsess much... 

Of course I would alert the lovely MUT ladies ASAP, because that's how I was able to use the code on Monday!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been periodically scrolling through the shop on my phone all morning!



> I have nothing to do today (vacation days are expiring -- use it or lose it!!) but I feel greedy since I was already able to use the code... *cough*twice*cough* I'm just doing housework all day and refreshing the Holiday Shop every ~10 minutes, LOL. Obsess much...Â  Of course I would alert the lovely MUT ladies ASAP, because that's how I was able to use the code on Monday!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was having this issue on my computer. When I emailed them, they didn't do anything but someone on MUT told me to add something to my cart and then checkout. I was then able to log in to my account and take that item out of my cart. It seems to have fixed itself now.
YOU ARE AMAZING YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
Welcome to MakeupTalk!!   I'm amazed at how good people are at sleuthing out the promo codes and GWPs. You have come to the right place!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2013)

I was just speculating.  Monday the code was found in the morning, right?  Then yesterday in the evening.  

I was thinking in my weird way, they'd release one today around mid-day/lunch time.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!
Of course, no such thing as too many refreshers! Welcome!

I'm seriously losing my damn mind between clicking through the holiday shop and refreshing the kohls website as I try to get my hands on a polka dot crock pot (all while refreshing MUT on my phone, of course).  If they don't put out a code soon I might have a seizure



.  Geesh. I need to stop.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Gavin! We love new people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I love anyone who sprinkles glitter anywhrr. Welcome to MUT!!



> Can boys(ish) play too?! I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself. My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida. I am GAY aka FABULOUS! My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year! Anyways, enough of me.. I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!). You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code. Nice to meet you all. *sprinkles glitter*


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just speculating.  Monday the code was found in the morning, right?  Then yesterday in the evening.  

I was thinking in my weird way, they'd release one today around mid-day/lunch time.  
I've been wondering that too... I wonder if they would do it later at night (like 10 PM), or maybe not because no one would be in the BB office?  Obvs they could set a timer or whatever to activate the code automatically, but I could see potential logistical issues with that and they probably prefer to do the codes when people are in the office to troubleshoot if necessary.  

Casual speculation @ its finest.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just speculating.  Monday the code was found in the morning, right?  Then yesterday in the evening.  

I was thinking in my weird way, they'd release one today around mid-day/lunch time.  

I was thinking the same thing, either midday or late night tonight.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

I should move on in my life and be grateful that I was able to snag stuff on Monday... But we all know that obsessively refreshing MUT and checking the BB shop is WAY more fun than anything else!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

OHare doesn't have wifi. At least I have unlimited data? Knowing my luck a code will appear as soon as I board this plane. *calms self with whiskey* my new mantra needs to be "it is not the end of the world if you don't get a $50 code.."



> Of course, no such thing as too many refreshers! Welcome! I'm seriously losing my damn mind between clicking through the holiday shop and refreshing the kohls website as I try to get my hands on a polka dot crock pot (all while refreshing MUT on my phone, of course).Â  If they don't put out a code soon I might have a seizure :wacko: .Â  Geesh. I need to stop.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I should move on in my life and be grateful that I was able to snag stuff on Monday... But we all know that obsessively refreshing MUT and checking the BB shop is WAY more fun than anything else!

I should do the same but if I could finish my Christmas shopping on Birchbox's dime that would be amazing...and I literally have nothing to do at work today.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OHare doesn't have wifi. At least I have unlimited data? Knowing my luck a code will appear as soon as I board this plane. *calms self with whiskey* my new mantra needs to be "it is not the end of the world if you don't get a $50 code.."

Ugh, ORD. I don't know why our silly airport doesn't have nice things like freaking wifi. Good luck getting where you need to go!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> Can boys(ish) play too?! I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself. My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida. I am GAY aka FABULOUS! My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year! Anyways, enough of me.. I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!). You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code. Nice to meet you all. *sprinkles glitter*


 Welcome to MUT! Of course boys can play. Secret confession.... Gay boys are my favorite kind of boys!! Ok maybe it's not a secret, two of my bffs are gay and my #1 girl bff is bi. So enough about me. Hope u enjoy it here. We are slightly *cough,cough* obsessed here.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Just so I understand, and am doing my part in helping (all while ignoring homework)..
I go to the main site, click Holiday Shop and randomly click through the clicky things and the code will be hidden somewhere among the merchandise?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have this thread open on my iPod and the BB app open on my iPhone :-D Come on code!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2013)

> Can boys(ish) play too?! I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself. My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida. I am GAY aka FABULOUS! My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year! Anyways, enough of me.. I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!). You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code. Nice to meet you all. *sprinkles glitter*


 Welcome! I think every introduction should come with a sprinkling of glitter!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
Welcome to the forum! And thanks for the glitter!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Since you all are so nice, may I ask an OT question?

I gifted myself the Ultimate Women's and the Ultimate Men's Collection.
Both of my initial boxes have been sent out, I am assuming they are welcome boxes?
Will my 5 full size items come IN my welcome box or separate?

Also, I snagged the Mystery Samples Packs with my order.
Do they come in the Welcome Box?

Thanks in advance my loves.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just so I understand, and am doing my part in helping (all while ignoring homework)..
I go to the main site, click Holiday Shop and randomly click through the clicky things and the code will be hidden somewhere among the merchandise?
Welcome to MUT, darling! Anyone who is fabulous is more than welcomed here!

And yes you go to the Holiday Shop and look under each gift category. There are usually a grid of different items, and every now and then a Holiday Perk will show up.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

Right?!? I just want wifi. It's that stupid boingo thing- the same one that always disconnects me from the world at Merchandise Mart. Thanks lady, the airport is not nearly as crazy as I expected the day before thanksiving



> Ugh, ORD. I don't know why our silly airport doesn't have nice things like freaking wifi.Â Good luck getting where you need to go!Â


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to MUT, darling! Anyone who is fabulous is more than welcomed here!

And yes you go to the Holiday Shop and look under each gift category. There are usually a grid of different items, and every now and then a Holiday Perk will show up.
Just had to add that the point/dollar perks seem easy to spot because they're big squares of color. Free or with purchase products just have the "Holiday Perk" banner.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

I assume the full sized items come all together but honestly I've not heard if anyone getting the upgraded box so I don't know for sure. And mystery packs vary they usually come with ur order but not always. Hmmmm.. So essentially who the heck knows!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
Welcome!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

I wish we had a show all button instead of having to individually click each link. My clicker finger is getting sore!!!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I assume the full sized items come all together but honestly I've not heard if anyone getting the upgraded box so I don't know for sure. And mystery packs vary they usually come with ur order but not always. Hmmmm.. So essentially who the heck knows!
I wonder why no one gets the upgraded boxes? Now I feel like I should second guess it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

I've never had the cash on hand to do the upgraded box but I do know that recently the pick twos have been coming separate from my order...



> I wonder why no one gets the upgraded boxes? Now I feel like I should second guess it! Â


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been clicking like crazy hoping to get that $50 code this time! I'm about to go run some errands with my mom and I have a sinking feeling I'm going to miss it while I'm out :/


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've been clicking like crazy hoping to get that $50 code this time!Â I'm about to go run some errands with my mom and I have a sinking feeling I'm going to miss it while I'm out :/


 Me too. I'm like a crazy person. My work laptop with BB website up and clicking my heart out and constantly refreshing MUT on my iphone. Insert crazy emoticon here....


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

BIRCHBOXSPREE50


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

THATS THE CODE


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

*BIRCHBOXSPREE50*

go, go go!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> I wish we had a show all button instead of having to individually click each link. My clicker finger is getting sore!!!


 Are you clicking into each item? I thought you just had to scroll through the category. In unrelated news, I was told to buy my grandmother a Christmas present! I talked to my dad a couple of weeks ago, and he told me to hold off on that in a way that made me think he was holding back on "I don't know if she'll make it until Christmas," but she's doing better, so I'm going to have to see if I can find anything on Birchbox that would be appropriate for her. I was getting her L'Occitane mini tubes, but I don't think her hands are up to those caps any more.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. I got it!!!!!


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BIRCHBOXSPREE50*

go, go go!!!!!!
YES THANK YOU!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BIRCHBOXSPREE50*

go, go go!!!!!!
i tried and it didnt work.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> *BIRCHBOXSPREE50* go, go go!!!!!!


 It's already gone!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BIRCHBOXSPREE50
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

AHHHH I GOT IT and just as I'm about to head out the door I feel like such a lucky girl


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 27, 2013)

finally!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 27, 2013)

Didn't work


----------



## Deareux (Nov 27, 2013)

It's not working!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang it!  Valid, it worked til the last "confirm order" screen, then it vanished - added $50 onto my order.  Oh well.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

No way! I had it applied and was checking out and it reset and now no longer works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gah!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

It says not valid for me. Bummer!


----------



## melonz (Nov 27, 2013)

OMG. wow, i was browsing when I saw the code. I cannot believe I was that lucky!! On a side note, I had to pay for the mystery pick two.. which I'm confused about..


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow. Already not valid on my other acct. that was quick!!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BIRCHBOXSPREE50
Thank you so much for posting this!  I was able to use it too!  I have been checking the shop so much last night and this morning, so I'm really happy to finally get the code in time!  And I am only using it on one account so others have a chance to use it too.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Dang it! Â Valid, it worked til the last "confirm order" screen, then it vanished - added $50 onto my order. Â Oh well.


 It did that to me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 27, 2013)

Man....the 3 minutes I'm actually working this morning...it shows up and I miss it.  People are fast!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow. Seriously? It ran out SO fast! *pouts in the corner*


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Ugh! It says INVALID?
Is it really gone that fast?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No way! I had it applied and was checking out and it reset and now no longer works




gah!!!
That's exactly what happened to me!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. wow, i was browsing when I saw the code. I cannot believe I was that lucky!! On a side note, I had to pay for the mystery pick two.. which I'm confused about..
^ This!  I'm thinking of emailing them and asking what happened and if I can just cancel it since I thought it would be free...


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yay!  So excited to get my hands on a cracker!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2013)

What section of the holiday shop was it in?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2013)

Ack! It was valid when I entered it and then when I got to the checkout it was off ðŸ˜­


----------



## inlustro (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
Welcome, Gavin!!


----------



## teastrong (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THATS THE CODE
didn't work for me. Sad!!


----------



## melonz (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^ This!  I'm thinking of emailing them and asking what happened and if I can just cancel it since I thought it would be free...
 Yeah, I'm going to do the same.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm guessing its limited to like 20 orders


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
The more the merrier! Welcome!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

YOu have to be kidding me. I WORKED for FIVE DAMN MINUTES.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I got it. I had to remove the mystery pick 2 because i would have been charged for it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YOu have to be kidding me. I WORKED for FIVE DAMN MINUTES.
LOL. MUT ladies are amazing.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Yeah, I'm going to do the same. 

Same here - I thought it would be free, and was too freaked out about losing the code to check.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. wow, i was browsing when I saw the code. I cannot believe I was that lucky!! On a side note, I had to pay for the mystery pick two.. which I'm confused about..
I feel so lucky too!  I also ended up paying for the Mystery Pick 2 Pack as well.  I noticed that they were charging me for it, but I thought the code might be gone if I removed the Pick 2 and waited for my cart to reload.  (And since I am getting $50 worth of free stuff, I don't mind paying an additional $10.  :happy dance: 




)


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

I emailed them when the code vanished from my cart the first day and their response was "oh well! It was limited!"....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 27, 2013)

So, I missed it too.  I haven't been following this board as much.  Anything else worth waiting for today?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 27, 2013)

is it only one code per day? that makes me so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BIRCHBOXSPREE50*

go, go go!!!!!!
size 48 hahaha you are awesome!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how many days they are doing this for?

And is it limited to one a day?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 27, 2013)

POUTING

Now I really don't feel bad about my body butter order.


----------



## inlustro (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BIRCHBOXSPREE50*

go, go go!!!!!!
Nooo it didn't work


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually, even with the code my order was still $40 before points because I bought the English Laundry Notting Hill gift set... so my pick 2 STILL should have been free...

On a side note, now let the browsing for free GWP's begin haha


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm guessing its limited to like 20 orders
It is definitely an unrealistically small number. A code shouldn't run out in three minutes!

I don't know why I'm getting grumpy about this... but I am. Haha


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it only one code per day? that makes me so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So far, that we know of at least.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

It was live for like 1 minute!! You have to have ur cart absolutely ready to go that's for sure. Maybe I will do some actual work now that my sole mission in life has been fulfilled....lol.


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 27, 2013)

DARN YOU WORK!!! I've had Birchbox open in the background all morning, waiting, and I spend 5 minutes working on an actual work task and THIS HAPPENS. Why do I even have a job? Haha!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up about them charging for the pick two! I think that May have been what held me up from getting the promo. I can't order anything off the mobile app if I'm using my credit card - it's the correct info, the app just gives me an error message. It just have tried to charge my card for the $10 and errored. Took out the mystery pack. I have just under $50 in there. SO READY for tomorrow!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No way! I had it applied and was checking out and it reset and now no longer works




gah!!!
Same thing happened to me and I am PISSED.

Oh well.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 27, 2013)

> YOu have to be kidding me. I WORKED for FIVE DAMN MINUTES.


 Lol I'm sure it was less than that. I saw the code pop up and was done in a minute and it just as I hit confirm it changed to 50 so I hit cancel super fast and was able to get it to not go through. Then it just said invalid


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, even with the code my order was still $40 before points because I bought the English Laundry Notting Hill gift set... so my pick 2 STILL should have been free...

On a side note, now let the browsing for free GWP's begin haha

Thats what happened to me on Monday, I took it out of my cart because I didn't want to pay for it but if you call them they'll take it off for you


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Am I the only one still hopelessly trying the code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 27, 2013)

Whats the code for - $50 off $100 or just $50 free in general?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Am I the only one still hopelessly trying the code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! Nope ;-) I've tried it a few more times just in case they let a few more through.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

Leslie, the latter. :-/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one still hopelessly trying the code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No, I am too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :'( so sad.. I just stepped away to get some food and came back and it was gone :'(


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> Whats the code for - $50 off $100 or just $50 free in general?


 Just 50 off. I got a 48.50 order free!!


----------



## JMezz (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been doing the same thing just hoping it'll work. Lol


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 27, 2013)

Which area was the code in this time?


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha! Nope ;-) I've tried it a few more times just in case they let a few more through.
Same!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 27, 2013)

UGH! I was on the subway and my phone DIED as soon as I saw the code. I ran home but it was too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

always tomorrow I guess.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

I looked up from typing (I work from home on Fridays, but still need to get my work done...) and saw a ridiculous number of updates from this thread in my email and knew I missed it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

DAMNIT, BIRCHBOX..


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

I really want the WEI Mud Mask.. here's to tomorrow!

Someone said Monday's code was early morning and yesterdays was mid morning.
Today was lunch time.. guessing tomorrow's might be 2ish?


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> Which area was the code in this time?


 Gifts for the techie I believe.


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope my family doesn't mind if I am glued to my phone all day tomorrow...


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Just a tip for everyone, the first day the code appeared in the women's section, yesterday it appeared in the men's section, today it apperaed in the men/women section, so I think tomorrow it will appear in one of the gift sets sections.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2013)

If I were to guess I'd say tomorrow's code would be evening or late night, ya know when everyone is drunk, bored and tired of being with your families or otherwise wanting to go the 8pm store openings just to get out of the darn house.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Today I was only checking the his/hers and gift sets sections under the assumption above which is how I stumbled upon it so quickly.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

Also I'm thinking maybe later in the day tomorrow if they are following any kind of pattern.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

stupid grocery shopping for dinner tomorrow night made me miss 50 of free make up :-( oh well let tomorrow's hunt begin. is it sad I find this fun and exciting?


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a tip for everyone, the first day the code appeared in the women's section, yesterday it appeared in the men's section, today it apperaed in the men/women section, so I think tomorrow it will appear in one of the gift sets sections.
Actually, yesterday it was in the men's gift sets!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

Everyone keeps saying Monday was early morning but I checked my order and my confirmation came at 11:04 EST and this one was at 12 EST soo.....


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 27, 2013)

I was able to take advantage of the $50 off on Monday and I purposely picked up the mystery 2-pack even though it was $10.  I really didn't mind shelling out $10 for $60 worth of items.  I hope its a good one though!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone else's Ayres body butter shipped yet??


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have my cart loaded and ready to go but I keep missing this code


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 27, 2013)

> What section of the holiday shop was it in?


The Techie.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have my cart loaded and ready to go but I keep missing this code





Me too, ugh.


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 27, 2013)

So were we supposed to be charged for the pick two? Def not complaining. Just curious.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, yesterday it was in the men's gift sets!
Oops your right!  tomorrow probably the men's section then I think?  Who knows though but so far it's been in a different section everyday?


----------



## Deareux (Nov 27, 2013)

Speculation but... First it was 50SHOPPINGSPREE Second it was 50DOLLARSFREE Third it was BIRCHBOXSPREE50 Maybe tomorrow's will be BIRCHBOXFREE50


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 27, 2013)

I bet tomorrow it will be $100 and limited to like 2 uses.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else's Ayres body butter shipped yet??
Mine hasn't


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ha - My Thanksgiving vacation started today, but I missed the code because I was washing my dog...well, at least I have a clean dog!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Has anyone else's Ayres body butter shipped yet??


 Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hurry up birchbox!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha - My Thanksgiving vacation started today, but I missed the code because I was washing my dog...well, at least I have a clean dog!  




And I just popped out to get the newspaper. At least I'll know what's going on today beyond the Birchbox Holiday Site!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well as bummed as I am about missing the code, I just got notifications from USPS that four BB orders I've been waiting on that all had to go by ground/barge are out for delivery today! My main account November box, my third sub welcome box, the LE snow day box (a gift for my brother &amp; his wife mostly), and an additional order with a couple gifts and a mystery pick two :-D


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well as bummed as I am about missing the code, I just got notifications from USPS that four BB orders I've been waiting on that all had to go by ground/barge are out for delivery today! My main account November box, my third sub welcome box, the LE snow day box (a gift for my brother &amp; his wife mostly), and an additional order with a couple gifts and a mystery pick two :-D 
Sweet! I love packages.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

ARE YOU SEEEEERIOUS. I literally left the internet for half an hour to take a shower. Like I was just getting IN the shower when the code was posted. DAMN YOU HYGENE.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

I was posting IN THIS THREAD when it went up. But I was posting about how my dad doesn't think my grandma will die before Christmas after all, so I am not kicking myself over missing it. Living grandmother trumps free makeup.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why am I unable to log into my birchbox account?!? I haven't been able to get in for the past 2 days, I get this error.






503 - Birchbox is temporarily unavailable More surprise, less delight :-(


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 27, 2013)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why am I unable to log into my birchbox account?!? I haven't been able to get in for the past 2 days, I get this error.





503 - Birchbox is temporarily unavailable More surprise, less delight :-(





I had this alll last night and this morning (BTW, that's my favorite picture, reminds me of my dog when getting a bath!)

Someone here said to do this: Try to add something to your cart.  Sign in after starting the checkout process.  This didn't work for me right away, but it did work after restarted my browser


----------



## Jane725 (Nov 27, 2013)

I spent the entire morning refreshing looking for this code, and missed the post in here by 7 minutes while I attended to some law school stuff



  so disgruntled! I am broke and could use the $ for christmas presents, but I don't really feel like losing any more of my life to this.  Oh well.  Maybe a code for free items will pop up and it will be something gift-able... not sure they will do any more of those though, since it seems like people have been taking advantage of it and ordering tons of free stuff.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 27, 2013)

stupid pie. i was baking and missed it! wah! congrats to those who scored!!! yea!!!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

My husband and I are so different. He wants an IPad Mini -- Best Buy has it for $199 after a $100 gc. It's of course sold out online. I called a store about a 20 minute walk from work, and they have low stock.  He won't go get it! I would have to leave early for that deal!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband and I are so different. He wants an IPad Mini -- Best Buy has it for $199 after a $100 gc. It's of course sold out online. I called a store about a 20 minute walk from work, and they have low stock.  He won't go get it! I would have to leave early for that deal!! 
Ha! Guess he doesn't really want an iPad.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spent the entire morning refreshing looking for this code, and missed the post in here by 7 minutes while I attended to some law school stuff



  so disgruntled! I am broke and could use the $ for christmas presents, but *I don't really feel like losing any more of my life to this. * Oh well.  Maybe a code for free items will pop up and it will be something gift-able... not sure they will do any more of those though, since it seems like people have been taking advantage of it and ordering tons of free stuff.
I agree.  I'm also not planning on spending my holiday scrolling on my phone like a mad woman.  I'm spending time with my family and eating lots of yummy food.  

It is kind a bummer that these deals are SO limited, seems like literally only a very small handful of people will get the code to work.

It would be nice if more than just a few people could take advantage of the promotion.  If you've already won, it would be really great it others could get a chance to "win" as well.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 27, 2013)

Argh, I didn't realize they'd be doing the 50free code thing again, after lurking in this thread it sort of seemed like that was a snafu or something that wasn't supposed to happen, lol. 

I've loaded my cart up with a bunch of items I've been haunting so I'M READY, BIRCHBOX.  It is kind of hard for some West Coast folks, I'm driving to work when you all are getting free shit!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

My family is so dysfunctional and my friends are so far away that I'm just sitting home alone with my cats and horror movies tomorrow. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for more codes because I have nothing else going on.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

We don't go to Thanksgiving until late afternoon (well after most of the East Coast will be done eating and sitting around in a turkey coma, haha!) and DH is off tomorrow so I will be stalking for a code like crazy. Maybe they'll release something awesome on actual BF too!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2013)

> My family is so dysfunctional and my friends are so far away that I'm just sitting home alone with my cats and horror movies tomorrow. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for more codes because I have nothing else going on.


 My family is super dysfunctional too. Very unhealthy and I won't let them around my kids. My husband has a wonderful family, but its super small.. just his two moms and a brother and we had our Thanksgiving with them on Sunday so tomorrow we aren't doing anything either.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My family is so dysfunctional and my friends are so far away that I'm just sitting home alone with my cats and horror movies tomorrow. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for more codes because I have nothing else going on.
I think that sounds great. I'd rather watch horror movies than go to TG dinner.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  I'm also not planning on spending my holiday scrolling on my phone like a mad woman.  I'm spending time with my family and eating lots of yummy food.  

It is kind a bummer that these deals are SO limited, seems like literally only a very small handful of people will get the code to work.

It would be nice if more than just a few people could take advantage of the promotion.  If you've already won, it would be really great it others could get a chance to "win" as well.  
I won today, and I don't plan on code stalking tomorrow.  I got what I needed which was for a holiday gift for my husband that I could not otherwise have bought him, so I hope some new people are able to use it tomorrow and benefit as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm just going out to dinner with my husband's family.  It's longer than your normal dinner, but not all day. It's nice, but I do miss the loud crazy TG feasts we used to have.  My parents were meant to come visit, but that fell through.  Oh well. Either way, I can't imagine I'll be so glued to the screen.  It's easy during a workday because I can switch between computer work and this thread and see what's going on (although, apparently not well as I keep missing the big deal).  But tomorrow, I'd like to enjoy my little family all day (Me, Hubby, Doggie), instead.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 27, 2013)

I will not have time to stalk tomorrow as we are having a huge dinner at my Parents, around 80 people.

For those who do plan to stalk, I hope you all have good luck tomorrow. &lt;3

Happy Thanksgiving all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My family is so dysfunctional and my friends are so far away that I'm just sitting home alone with my cats and horror movies tomorrow. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for more codes because I have nothing else going on.
 I think that sounds like a great day - you can't choose your family, but you can choose your pets! I hope you enjoy! =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't mean to imply that folks have to spend the day in a traditional fashion, that's just what I'm doing.  

I'd love to spend the day, sleeping late, lounging in my jammies drinking coffee and scoring deals in the net, but I'm also looking forward to some family time and food.

On the flip side, I have to drive 2 hours each direction and will have to tolerate my folks crazy religious commentary through most of my meal.  I am bringing my nail polish collection along and doing a nail polish swap with my sister.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BIRCHBOXSPREE50
You are amazing!!! Hoping this still works!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will not have time to stalk tomorrow as we are having a huge dinner at my Parents, around 80 people.

For those who do plan to stalk, I hope you all have good luck tomorrow. &lt;3

Happy Thanksgiving all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Happy Thanksgiving! and welcome to MUT


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 27, 2013)

Sad about the code...because I am on shopping restriction this was a way to sate my inner shopping beast without waking the husband's inner savings beast...oh well...got 5 polishes from Julep this month for $6.50 so I guess you can't get it all


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 27, 2013)

You know what would have been really awesome...if BB sent us e-mails with a promo code that worked as a nice holiday treat....


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can boys(ish) play too?!

I am new to this and not sure of the forum "etiquette" so I am going to just introduce myself.
My name is Gavin, early 20's, Orlando, Florida.
I am GAY aka FABULOUS!

My best friend turned me onto Birchbox and I just subscribed to both a Women's Box and a Men's Box (I have to be somewhat butch, right?) for a year!

Anyways, enough of me..

I found this forum while looking for Promo Codes (I'm a cheap b*tch!).
You all seem cool and I am also waiting patiently for this $50 code.

Nice to meet you all.

*sprinkles glitter*

LOL! That made me laugh! Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Didn't the $50 code appear sometime yesterday evening, as well??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2013)

> I don't mean to imply that folks have to spend the day in a traditional fashion, that's just what I'm doing. Â  I'd love to spend the day, sleeping late, loungingÂ in my jammies drinking coffee andÂ scoring deals in the net, but I'm also looking forward to some family time and food. On the flip side, I have to drive 2 hours each direction and will have to tolerate my folks crazy religious commentary through most of my meal. Â I am bringing my nail polish collection along and doing a nail polish swap with my sister.


 Crazy religious commentary ... One reason I'm sooo glad I don't have to spend Thanksgiving with my relatives. I'm Pagan. They're Christians, sort of, but they don't actually follow the teachings of Christ. My mother recently found a copy of the Wiccan Rede and she finds it very beautiful and inspirational. She's tried dozens of books to understand Paganism, many of which include the Rede, but she found it on a bookmark and suddenly it's profound. That does not stop her from harping about her religion, though, and repeating questions I've already answered 100 times. I'm making spaghetti tomorrow and being thankful for spending Thanksgiving by myself.


----------



## xraykt (Nov 27, 2013)

Have any new GWP perks been added today?


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn you, work!!! Missed the code again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 27, 2013)

Does the $50 off code cover tax too?


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does the $50 off code cover tax too? 
I don't get charged tax when I order from BB so I'm not sure on that one.

I would think it would?


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

I boarded the plane.  Are you kidding me?!  I got on the plane, and the code happened.  Of course.

Edit: I may have some time tomorrow morning to browse, but I'm not planning on being attached to my computer- I flew a long way to get here to be with my family for one holiday.. that's expensive enough hahahaha.  And any time that I am attached to my computer it should be for my graduate school essays.  Someone tell me that $50 isn't worth it but graduate school is really actually important.  On another note, if there are any Christmas deals like this, I'll totally have time.  Sitting around in my PJ's all day!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so confused as to how the $50.00 code is being discovered. 

I work all day anyways but I am just wondering


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

> I boarded the plane. Â Are you kidding me?! Â I got on the plane, and the code happened. Â Of course. Edit: I may have some time tomorrow morning to browse, but I'm not planning on being attached to my computer- I flew a long way to get here to be with my family for one holiday.. that's expensive enough hahahaha. Â And any time that I am attached to my computer it should be for my graduate school essays. Â Someone tell me that $50 isn't worth it but graduate school is really actually important. Â On another note, if there are any Christmas deals like this, I'll totally have time. Â Sitting around in my PJ's all day!


 Yay! Glad you arrived safely! I hope you have a wonderful time spending the holiday with your family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! Glad you arrived safely! I hope you have a wonderful time spending the holiday with your family





Thanks lady!  The past few weeks have been especially stressful so it's really nice to be back home.  I even got a three hour car ride with my little brother- and that I totally cannot complain about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everyone else's holiday is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  However you're spending it!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 28, 2013)

Can someone clue me in on how exactly you know when the code is live? I have my cart full of $50 in case i learn how lol.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone clue me in on how exactly you know when the code is live? I have my cart full of $50 in case i learn how lol.
Someone finds it and posts about it here.  We don't know when it's going to go live ahead of time.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 28, 2013)

_You found a Holiday Perk! Get* 50 extra Birchbox Points* when you *spend $35+* in our Shop and use code *HOLIDAYPERK50 *at checkout. But hurry, offer ends at 11:59 p.m. tonight, November 28._


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/food-lover/whish-sugar-scrub-gift-with-purchase


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 28, 2013)

This is a ridiculous hunch, but wouldn't it be fitting if Birchbox hid the code in the "food lover" section of holiday shop today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a ridiculous hunch, but wouldn't it be fitting if Birchbox hid the code in the "food lover" section of holiday shop today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hah, that would be cute.  They just put a new perk up in that section today.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Every time there is a new post in this thread I get all excited :-D


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok...wasn't it in the gift wrap section the first day? And then the men's and then tech? I'm almost thinking it'll be in women's today...

Browsing while I cook 




 First year making everything by myself!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every time there is a new post in this thread I get all excited :-D 
Me too!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

What's the new perk? The only one I see in there is the Whish scrub, and that's been there since Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...wasn't it in the gift wrap section the first day? And then the men's and then tech? I'm almost thinking it'll be in women's today...

Browsing while I cook 



 First year making everything by myself! 
I forget sections but I went and looked at times and it seems to be alternating morning, afternoon, morning (PST times) but who knows if they are intentionally following a pattern or not.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...wasn't it in the gift wrap section the first day? And then the men's and then tech? I'm almost thinking it'll be in women's today...

Browsing while I cook 



 First year making everything by myself! 

Which women's section you thinking?


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the new perk? The only one I see in there is the Whish scrub, and that's been there since Monday or Tuesday.

Ooops!  I thought it was new


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 28, 2013)

They release the new perks on the Pinterest at noon.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which women's section you thinking? 
Haha, well I think 'The Hostess' might be most fitting for today, but I don't know if there's any sort of method to the madness...


----------



## eyremeg (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish they would post it already so I could enjoy my Thanksgiving. I've basically been in a low-level panic attack trying to get one of these for three days. haha.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eyremeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would post it already so I could enjoy my Thanksgiving. I've basically been in a low-level panic attack trying to get one of these for three days. haha. 

Haha yes, they have my attention until 3pm, then I'm done.


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooops!  I thought it was new
Today was the first day I saw it too.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Come on BB! Post it already so we can have a lovely Thanksgiving without stalking the site.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it usually in the gifts section?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooops!  I thought it was new
It is, they haven't even added it to the Pinterest yet.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

> It is, they haven't even added it to the Pinterest yet.Â


 It's not new. I found and posted about it Monday night.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 28, 2013)

ok i'm at work for the next 4 hours with nothing better to do (I hope) then stalk birch box please be nice BB


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 28, 2013)

what does the box say when we find one for the free $50? and what color is it?


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my...I had a dream that a $50 promo code was posted and I was able to successfully use it! Clearly Birchbox has infiltrated my subconscious...


----------



## saku (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm already getting dizzy clicking and scrolling down..clicking and scrolling down....


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm already getting dizzy clicking and scrolling down..clicking and scrolling down....
Right?! Me too! LOL. I'm determined since this silly thing called work has gotten in my way this week. LOL.


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

So...in attempting to update my card information and store it in the attempts of needing to complete a fast transaction, I just mistakenly placed an order. So that happened. Ughhh!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 28, 2013)

I just wanted to stop in and wish my fellow BB'ers Happy Stalking and Thanksgiving! I'm already stuffed from all the snacking while cooking.. *sprinkles glitter* &lt;3333 PS.. How many days are they doing this? I'm free all day tomorrow so I'll take stalking duty if need be!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to stop in and wish my fellow BB'ers Happy Stalking and Thanksgiving!

I'm already stuffed from all the snacking while cooking..

*sprinkles glitter*
&lt;3333

PS.. How many days are they doing this?
I'm free all day tomorrow so I'll take stalking duty if need be!
Happy Thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am pretty sure it's going on as well tomorrow! I'm currently refreshing the Pinterest and the Birchbox site every 30 seconds haha. 

Enjoy the snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 28, 2013)

On their pinterest it says from the 25th - 28th


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there one page I can keep refreshing, or do I need to open all of them still?  I missed it yesterday by like 5 minutes, I cursed my daughter for needing a bottle at that exact time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On their pinterest it says from the 25th - 28th 
Thanks for the correction! I apparently don't know my dates... here I am thinking it's the 27th....


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop in and wish my fellow BB'ers Happy Stalking and Thanksgiving! I'm already stuffed from all the snacking while cooking.. *sprinkles glitter* &lt;3333 PS.. How many days are they doing this? I'm free all day tomorrow so I'll take stalking duty if need be!


 Lol!! We're all crazy... My hubs keeps asking me what I'm buying... He just doesn't get the BB stalking... Xoxo to all- may we all get awesome deals


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there one page I can keep refreshing, or do I need to open all of them still?  I missed it yesterday by like 5 minutes, I cursed my daughter for needing a bottle at that exact time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It can be on any page in the holiday shop.


----------



## Linnake (Nov 28, 2013)

Just saw the Whish Sugar Scrub GWP go up on the Pintrest board!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/food-lover/whish-sugar-scrub-gift-with-purchase


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/food-lover/whish-sugar-scrub-gift-with-purchase
if we do these, then we can't do any other promo code right?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

> if we do these, then we can't do any other promo code right?


 Only one code per transaction


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

If we find the free $50 code, does that mean we should keep all other codes out of our cart? E.g, _HOLIDAYPERK50 - __should we remove this to avoid a glitch for now?  Thanks! And good luck, everyone!_


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Have they not posted the $50 code today?

I hope there is one today


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

> If we find the free $50 code, does that mean we should keep all other codes out of our cart? E.g,Â _HOLIDAYPERK50 -_ _should we remove this to avoid a glitch for now? Â Thanks! And good luck, everyone!_


 Yes you should remove any codes to use the $50 one


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

> If we find the free $50 code, does that mean we should keep all other codes out of our cart? E.g,Â _HOLIDAYPERK50 -_ _should we remove this to avoid a glitch for now? Â Thanks! And good luck, everyone!_


 Yup! I would take it out just in case the $50 one pops up


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmm, can't seem to find the birchbox Pinterest page...does anyone have a link? I see it for the men, uk, Spain, etc., just not the us regular store! And happy thanksgiving everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mollymcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm, can't seem to find the birchbox Pinterest page...does anyone have a link? I see it for the men, uk, Spain, etc., just not the us regular store! And happy thanksgiving everyone





http://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/

That's the holiday scavenger hunt board


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mollymcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm, can't seem to find the birchbox Pinterest page...does anyone have a link? I see it for the men, uk, Spain, etc., just not the us regular store! And happy thanksgiving everyone




Here you are! 

http://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope its this one otherwise I have been looking at the wrong one lol

http://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

> http://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/ That's the holiday scavenger hunt board


 Thank you!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

The code will just appear like the oter promos do in the holiday shop, yes?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

> The code will just appear like the oter promos do in the holiday shop, yes?


 Yup! A magical, colored square.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Will it also be in the mens section or is it just the womens section?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

If they want to be particularly sneaky they'll post it right when everyone is eating TG. 

Since I'm sick and feeling unsociable this may work to my advantage! Yes!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will it also be in the mens section or is it just the womens section?
Definitely keep your eye on both. The first was found on the gift wrap page; I think another was found on a shared (mens &amp; womens) page like Techs but I can't remember.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Anywhere in the holiday shop - including gift wrap section!



> Will it also be in the mens section or is it just the womens section?


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

I keep trying variations of thanks, gift, free, and 50 into the promo code box


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 28, 2013)

> I keep trying variations of thanks, gift, free, and 50 into the promo code box


Me too but no luck lol


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone watching the dog show?


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone yesterday said the Food Lovers section might be it today. I was thinking either Hostess or Entertainer might be likely too. But no one knows.


----------



## Linnake (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone yesterday said the Food Lovers section might be it today. I was thinking either Hostess or Entertainer might be likely too. But no one knows.
The Whish GWP is up in the Food section right now!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a feeling the code today might also be thanksgiving themed


----------



## mom2aqt (Nov 28, 2013)

I kept trying things like TURKEYPERK, lol.....but like everyone else, no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know for sure if there will even be a $50 code today?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know for sure if there will even be a $50 code today?
I'm guessing yes since they just posted this 37 minutes ago:

Today is the LAST DAY of the Birchbox Holiday Shop Scavenger Hunt! Look for "Holiday Perk" banners to uncover surprise offers and prizes here: http://birch.ly/188q3H2 (HINT! Follow our Scavenger Hunt Pinterest board to see all of the juicy deals you could find: http://birch.ly/1i8XnHA)


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Ahhhhhh hope I get it!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Really hope I can snag a code!  Whats in everyone's shopping carts?!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 28, 2013)

i thought the holiday perk stuff was the sample with purchase items like the whish


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Wonder if the number isn't $50


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wonder if the number isn't $50
I was thinking about my minor panic later if it pops up and is like 100 and I only have 60 in my cart :/


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

I have $118, the jet set 3 coasters and atelier mistral.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

This is driving me crazy. I need to shower so my hair can airdry before we leave for dinner, but I'm scared to be that far from my computer for 20 minutes.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 28, 2013)

yesterday's was around this time, wasn't it?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is driving me crazy. I need to shower so my hair can airdry before we leave for dinner, but I'm scared to be that far from my computer for 20 minutes. 
LOL me too. I'm still in my jammies and feeling gross but I don't want to leave....


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

Same here!! This is comical.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't do it. When I showered yesterday THATS when the code popped up. I literally put the phone down the same minute the code was posted. Hygiene is overrated!



> This is driving me crazy. I need to shower so my hair can airdry before we leave for dinner, but I'm scared to be that far from my computer for 20 minutes.Â


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 28, 2013)

ok I have to shower, but this is going to be the fastest shower known to man. brb. don't let them do it while I'm hosing off!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't do it. When I showered yesterday THATS when the code popped up. I literally put the phone down the same minute the code was posted. Hygiene is overrated!
Right, it popped up when I went to get the paper yesterday. I haven't gotten this code yet so I'm not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone know if the $50 can be used on a gift card?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wonder if the number isn't $50
Yes, me too. I just added something to my cart to put it right over $106 but it's something I've wanted for ages (Lipstick Queen Liptropolis set) so I won't feel bad if I end up paying for it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

This is so intense, you guys! Refresh, refresh, refresh..


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

My heart has been beating at an elevated rate for the past hour. Dear lord.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Refreshing on my iPod with this screen up and ready on my iPhone. Lol!


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so intense, you guys! Refresh, refresh, refresh..
Yay Wisconsin! Sorry OT but I saw your packer jersey in your profile pic and got excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

Seri



> This is so intense, you guys! Refresh, refresh, refresh..


 seriously. No joke. I swear any second now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm on a 4 hour drive up to the middle of wisconsin or something. I actually have no clue. Anyway, I have nothing to do but kill my phone battery by constantly sweeping through the holiday shop. Oh, and waivering between my cart on sephora hmmm hmm.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on a 4 hour drive up to the middle of wisconsin or something. I actually have no clue. Anyway, I have nothing to do but kill my phone battery by constantly sweeping through the holiday shop.

Oh, and waivering between my cart on sephora hmmm hmm.
Stop by Green Bay &amp; say hi! I made enough food for probably 50 people and there are 3 of us...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay Wisconsin! Sorry OT but I saw your packer jersey in your profile pic and got excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YAY! I get so excited when I see WI people on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG. I totally would. We're on our way to Tomahawk! Idk where that is relative to you lol but one day!!



> Stop by Green Bay &amp; say hi! I made enough food for probably 50 people and there are 3 of us...


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder how many people are lurking right now? lol


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how many people are lurking right now? lol
According to my side bar, 57 members and 52 guests are currently viewing this...  (I guess I was lurking, now I'm not.)

Also, hi from another WI gal!


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 28, 2013)

Roll call?l)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Roll call?l)
haha this reminds me of Hairspray.

And I'm......Link.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *buhdderkupp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my side bar, 57 members and 52 guests are currently viewing this...  (I guess I was lurking, now I'm not.)

Also, hi from another WI gal!
 Hahaha I've never noticed the count over there!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG. I totally would. We're on our way to Tomahawk! Idk where that is relative to you lol but one day!!
Errr no. You're headed WAY up north! 

Have fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Lots o lurkers!



> According to my side bar, 57 members and 52 guests are currently viewing this... Â (I guess I was lurking, now I'm not.) Also, hi from another WI gal!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2013)

It's ridic how fast my heart is beating... I have issues...


----------



## Deareux (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you all think it might be more efficient if everyone claimed 2 sections and kept an eye on those? It' be easier than everyone trying to referesh every page on their own.

I'll take The Woman Who Has Everything &amp; The Party Hopper


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

I can take hostess and luxurist


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you all think it might be more efficient if everyone claimed 2 sections and kept an eye on those? It' be easier than everyone trying to referesh every page on their own.

I'll take The Woman Who Has Everything &amp; The Party Hopper

I've been checking The Food Lover &amp; The Hostess, but I'm not really sure what the perk will look like when it pops up. Does it appear as an item?  Or a banner on an existing item?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

I keep getting super excited when I see the 50 extra points perk. Gah.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been checking The Food Lover &amp; The Hostess, but I'm not really sure what the perk will look like when it pops up. Does it appear as an item?  Or a banner on an existing item?
It looks like one of the boxes you've seen for the 50 Points or the Jet Blue Perk. (Those keep throwing me off as I'm doing my fast scrolling.)


----------



## saku (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been checking The Food Lover &amp; The Hostess, but I'm not really sure what the perk will look like when it pops up. Does it appear as an item?  Or a banner on an existing item?
i think it should look like this, but saying something like $50 off instead..




Holiday Perk: Get 50 Extra


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

An item. It looks like how the jet set sweepstakes looks



> I've been checking The Food Lover &amp; The Hostess, but I'm not really sure what the perk will look like when it pops up. Does it appear as an item? Â Or a banner on an existing item?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been checking The Food Lover &amp; The Hostess, but I'm not really sure what the perk will look like when it pops up. Does it appear as an item?  Or a banner on an existing item?
Those are two of the main ones I've been checking (along with the Entertainer).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll look at women's gift sets &amp; women's $25 and under


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll do the Entertainer and The Traditionalist.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you all think it might be more efficient if everyone claimed 2 sections and kept an eye on those? It' be easier than everyone trying to referesh every page on their own.

I'll take The Woman Who Has Everything &amp; The Party Hopper

I would take 2 but I'm at work and I'm afraid if I actually have to work for a few minutes - I'll drop the ball.  Good idea though


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll do Techie &amp; Men's Gift Sets, until 2pm. Then I will give up and go shower! Ha!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'll probably have to give up within the next 30 mins. Hopefully it'll be posted before then.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'll probably have to give up within the next 30 mins. Hopefully it'll be posted before then. 
Yeah I can lurk for maybe 90 more minutes but then I need to give up my fruitless pursuit and actually hang out with my family like a good person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've only got about 10 minutes before the serious work starts here. Stupid cooking Thanksgiving dinner ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I have a dinner to cook and a baby to watch, bc otherwise I'd sign up for a page. Scared I'll drop the ball and have all of us miss out.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

I totally just did a 5k turkey trot on my phone practically the whole time. Refresh. Twitch. Refresh. Twitch. Refresh.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 28, 2013)

> I totally just did a 5k turkey trot on my phone practically the whole time. Refresh. Twitch. Refresh. Twitch. Refresh.


 That's talent. If I tried that while cooking I'd end up with creamed iPhone instead of creamed onions.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 28, 2013)

I probably have a good 45 minutes or so before I have to jet.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

H



> That's talent. If I tried that while cooking I'd end up with creamed iPhone instead of creamed onions.


 ha ha.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

Does the code show up on both the app and website?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm ignoring all of the other threads except this one lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright I need to give up my refreshing duties of women's gift sets &amp; $25 and under to go take a damn shower.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish that since this was the last day they wouldn't double the value but they'd at least provide more of the codes so people have more than 90 seconds to see it and order.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm going to have to stop the code watch for about 30 mins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise I'll be walking in 34degree weather with wet hair.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does the code show up on both the app and website?
It should, although since it only seems to last a minute before it's used up it disappears pretty quickly.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish that since this was the last day they wouldn't double the value but they'd at least provide more of the codes so people have more than 90 seconds to see it and order. 
Agreed. I almost wish they'd make it so that the code just pops up randomly for people who're browsing the pages and could only be used on the accounts that it popped up on (so that people wouldn't see the code somewhere and use it super fast on multiple accounts).


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

Y'all are welcome to stop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be here. Muhahaha


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

Same here - need to relinquish. This is actually making me dizzy. It's supposed to be fun!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Y'all are welcome to stop.




I'll be here. Muhahaha
I'll be back. Maybe I can talk my mom into taking over my refreshing.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. I almost wish they'd make it so that the code just pops up randomly for people who're browsing the pages and could only be used on the accounts that it popped up on (so that people wouldn't see the code somewhere and use it super fast on multiple accounts). 
That would be clever! But I don't think their promo code system is that advanced. 





This definitely feels less like a scavenger hunt and more like a race.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 28, 2013)

I have to bow out for a while, my head is getting dizzy.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be clever! But I don't think their promo code system is that advanced. 





This definitely feels less like a scavenger hunt and more like a race.
I don't think it is either. It would be nice though, and from what I understand it wouldn't actually be that difficult to code. 

I agree. It means that people who haven't browsed the Holiday shop at all could end up getting the free on multiple accounts while people who have been hunting miss it, and it means people are suuuper rushed with choosing which products to buy (unless they stocked their cart in advance) and might not be as happy with their purchases.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Nov 28, 2013)

Watching Scooby Doo on YT and folding laundry while stalking


----------



## jocedun (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few days (uh, the holidays, yaknow) so I haven't had a lot of time to catch up on the craziness of this thread! So here's my uninformed question (and I'm so sorry if this has been asked before or explained, etc): how do we know that Birchbox will for sure be releasing another $50 code today? Was it advertised via email/facebook/etc? Or does this seem to be just a super random surprise promotion for holiday shop browsers? I feel totally uninformed without having seen this thread until today!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few days (uh, the holidays, yaknow) so I haven't had a lot of time to catch up on the craziness of this thread! So here's my uninformed question (and I'm so sorry if this has been asked before or explained, etc): how do we know that Birchbox will for sure be releasing another $50 code today? Was it advertised via email/facebook/etc? Or does this seem to be just a super random surprise promotion for holiday shop browsers? I feel totally uninformed without having seen this thread until today!


We don't, we're assuming based on it being released the other days.  Birchbox still hasn't even made any comments about there being a $50 off code, its not on their pinterest, but its been up every day of the scavenger hunt.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Are the codes only when you click on a specific product or are they on the "main" page for different sections of the holiday section? Like, can I see the code if I happened to be browsing the main $25 and under page for women or would I have to be on a specific product page from that section? I'm wondering if I'm searching wrong and wasting me time. I've just been going through the different sections, not various products looking.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are the codes only when you click on a specific product or are they on the "main" page for different sections of the holiday section? Like, can I see the code if I happened to be browsing the main $25 and under page for women or would I have to be on a specific product page from that section? I'm wondering if I'm searching wrong and wasting me time. I've just been going through the different sections, not various products looking.

main page for the sections


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think it is either. It would be nice though, and from what I understand it wouldn't actually be that difficult to code. 

I agree. It means that people who haven't browsed the Holiday shop at all could end up getting the free on multiple accounts while people who have been hunting miss it, and it means people are suuuper rushed with choosing which products to buy (unless they stocked their cart in advance) and might not be as happy with their purchases. 
Nope, not difficult to code. And I agree it would be best if the codes were unique; that way people would be forced to actually browse the site themselves. It would be an even better hunt if you had to click on each item and the surprise was in a particular item on your account. (But the big ticket item was only available during a random time period each day so it was truly a combination of luck and persistence if you found it.) 

There are many ways they could have done this that would've probably generated careful perusal of their site. As it is my eyes are just glazing over and I'm looking for big boxes.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few days (uh, the holidays, yaknow) so I haven't had a lot of time to catch up on the craziness of this thread! So here's my uninformed question (and I'm so sorry if this has been asked before or explained, etc): how do we know that Birchbox will for sure be releasing another $50 code today? Was it advertised via email/facebook/etc? Or does this seem to be just a super random surprise promotion for holiday shop browsers? I feel totally uninformed without having seen this thread until today!
It's just conjecture, they've done a $50 free every day of their four day promotion so far, so we're assuming that they'll do the same today.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, not difficult to code. And I agree it would be best if the codes were unique; that way people would be forced to actually browse the site themselves. It would be an even better hunt if you had to click on each item and the surprise was in a particular item on your account. (But the big ticket item was only available during a random time period each day so it was truly a combination of luck and persistence if you found it.) 

There are many ways they could have done this that would've probably generated careful perusal of their site. As it is my eyes are just glazing over and I'm looking for big boxes.
Then again, they probably don't want to make this too hard because they *want* people stalking the site.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

I think it's a successful promo: after all, who is on sephora.com right now?


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, not difficult to code. And I agree it would be best if the codes were unique; that way people would be forced to actually browse the site themselves. It would be an even better hunt if you had to click on each item and the surprise was in a particular item on your account. (But the big ticket item was only available during a random time period each day so it was truly a combination of luck and persistence if you found it.) 

There are many ways they could have done this that would've probably generated careful perusal of their site. As it is my eyes are just glazing over and I'm looking for big boxes.
This.  I am very disappointed in this whole thing in a way though I still am obviously living in hope of finding the code today.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm on both! Haha



> I think it's a successful promo: after all, who is on sephora.com right now?


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

I also assume they've pre-programmed the link to pop up, which makes me wonder if it's by the hour, on the hour, rather than truly random. Do we know the time the other ones popped up?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, not difficult to code. And I agree it would be best if the codes were unique; that way people would be forced to actually browse the site themselves. It would be an even better hunt if you had to click on each item and the surprise was in a particular item on your account. (But the big ticket item was only available during a random time period each day so it was truly a combination of luck and persistence if you found it.) 

There are many ways they could have done this that would've probably generated careful perusal of their site. As it is my eyes are just glazing over and I'm looking for big boxes.
Same. It's getting them lots of pageviews, but that's about it.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmilyEvals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also assume they've pre-programmed the link to pop up, which makes me wonder if it's by the hour, on the hour, rather than truly random. Do we know the time the other ones popped up?
Yesterday it was around this time.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This.  I am very disappointed in this whole thing in a way though I still am obviously living in hope of finding the code today.
Same. I might send them an email suggesting they change things for next year.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday it was around this time. 

Wasn't it around noon EST yesterday?


----------



## jocedun (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just conjecture, they've done a $50 free every day of their four day promotion so far, so we're assuming that they'll do the same today. 
Ohhhhhh okay! In brief, what has the four day promotion consisted of? And where has it been promoted (facebook, the store, etc)? Seriously, this is the first I am hearing of this and it is very confusing to me! I'm usually so much more on top of my subscription box deals.. I swear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

idk we all have wishlists in our carts right now...i'll bet a lot of people who don't get the code spend money anyway bc they still want what's in the cart.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

I just about had a heart attack right now by being fooled by the extra 50 points box thing in the women's stocking stuffers, UGH! I just want it to happen soon and end all of our anxiety.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhhhh okay! In brief, what has the four day promotion consisted of? And where has it been promoted (facebook, the store, etc)? Seriously, this is the first I am hearing of this and it is very confusing to me! I'm usually so much more on top of my subscription box deals.. I swear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
here's some info 

https://www.pinterest.com/birchbox/birchbox-holiday-shop-scavenger-hunt/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2013)

> idk we all have wishlists in our carts right now...i'll bet a lot of people who don't get the code spend money anyway bc they still want what's in the cart.


 I am! Need the stuff for Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  idk we all have wishlists in our carts right now...i'll bet a lot of people who don't get the code spend money anyway bc they still want what's in the cart.
Yes, I do think it's a successful promo. I just wish it were done a little differently. And I bet a lot of people will order their carts tomorrow once the whole thing is over and they still have stuff in their cart.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

When the hour approaches, I'm pretty sure blood pressure/ heart rate raises by the minute along with the clock.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah I have my 13 month code and about 500 points right now so I guess I could cash in anyway...


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I have my 13 month code and about 500 points right now so I guess I could cash in anyway...
Yeah I plan to cash in tomorrow on my 9 month code and my 300 points (so about $40 of stuff) but I don't plan to pay for it regardless if that makes sense.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I have my 13 month code and about 500 points right now so I guess I could cash in anyway...
When in the month did they send your code out? My 13th month is December, awkward time for it with the recent sluggish shipping.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

anyone monitoring twitter/fb?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL I'm pretty sure that was the plan -- getting people on their site, adding things to their cart. So you have items you want in your cart, even if you don't g et the $50, you might end up getting something.

Well I have $40 of points to burn and my 25% from my 13mo is working again... maybe I'll get the Tocca fragrances set even if I don't get the $50


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

I had to ask for it and they told me that they did send it to me but apparently my inbox bounced back their email. Mhmm. Bounce back those "Oh No! You forgot something in your cart!" emails then, birchbox!



> When in the month did they send your code out? My 13th month is December, awkwardÂ time for it with the recent sluggish shipping.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to ask for it and they told me that they did send it to me but apparently my inbox bounced back their email. Mhmm. Bounce back those "Oh No! You forgot something in your cart!" emails then, birchbox!
WORD.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone monitoring twitter/fb?
Where on twitter?


----------



## natashaia (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I'm pretty sure that was the plan -- getting people on their site, adding things to their cart. So you have items you want in your cart, even if you don't g et the $50, you might end up getting something.

Well I have $40 of points to burn and my 25% from my 13mo is working again... maybe I'll get the Tocca fragrances set even if I don't get the $50
There are so many things I want that would be more useful to me ( Dr. Dennis Gross Pads) but i really want to try the Tocca fragrance set!


----------



## flynt (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are so many things I want that would be more useful to me ( Dr. Dennis Gross Pads) but i really want to try the Tocca fragrance set!
Lol, that's what I have in my cart too.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got 3 Klorane Dry Shampoos in my cart. They're perfection, but so expensive! Does anyone know of a cheaper dry shampoo of similar quality?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where on twitter?
I'm watching @Birchbox and also search results for birchbox holiday and birchbox perk. I'm not expecting to see much there though.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

Can they just put it up already so we can stop being creepy stalkers and actually go spend Thanksgiving with our families???


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can they just put it up already so we can stop being creepy stalkers and actually go spend Thanksgiving with our families??? 





Right. There's a (large) part of me that thinks they should announce that they're doing nothing today, and pick things back up tomorrow. I feel like an a-hole because I'm not doing what I should be doing, but I also know I'll be really disappointed if I miss another of these!


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel the same way!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

Sigh...time to get back to work. Hoping I luck out and get the code anyway but I'm guessing not. Happy hunting! xo


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm getting dizzy and I cannot stand to scroll through the shop again..


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right. There's a (large) part of me that thinks they should announce that they're doing nothing today, and pick things back up tomorrow. I feel like an a-hole because I'm not doing what I should be doing, but I also know I'll be really disappointed if I miss another of these!

The problem is, they never announced the $50 coupon in the first place.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm going to go shower, work, wash my invisible cat, cook a turkey, etc. ..... Wink wink


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I'm going to go shower, work, wash my invisible cat, cook a turkey, etc. ..... Wink wink


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The problem is, they never announced the $50 coupon in the first place. 
Yeah but they announced that their Holiday Perk promotion is going through today and every other day has had a $50 code, so I'm sure they know that people will assume they're doing something, if not the same thing, especially since it's the last day.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah but they announced that their Holiday Perk promotion is going through today and every other day has had a $50 code, so I'm sure they know that people will assume they're doing something, if not the same thing, especially since it's the last day. 
Agreed. Plus today is the day people have off to stalk the site.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah but they announced that their Holiday Perk promotion is going through today and every other day has had a $50 code, so I'm sure they know that people will assume they're doing something, if not the same thing, especially since it's the last day. 

But they set up a very generous contest and we are all choosing to participate in it.  And honestly, even if we all hang out here all day only about 5 people are going to get to use the $50 code.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to go shower. Given my track record this means the code will soon be released!

Stay sharp! I'm making this sacrifice for you!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm going to go shower. Given my track record this means the code will soon be released!

Stay sharp! I'm making this sacrifice for you!





Haha, thanks!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been l lurking today..... I predict 3pm because that's when dinner starts!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But they set up a very generous contest and we are all choosing to participate in it.  And honestly, even if we all hang out here all day only about 5 people are going to get to use it.
Yeah, but there's room for improvement. I figure, whether or not I get the code, I'll email Birchbox and make a few suggestions for next year/time they do something like this.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG you all made me nervous that I missed it again because of all the posts here lol


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, but there's room for improvement. I figure, whether or not I get the code, I'll email Birchbox and make a few suggestions for next year/time they do something like this. 


There is definitely room for improvement, it would have been nice if they at least gave us a time of day it would be posted but they never even mentioned the $50 code.  It's crazy to me that they haven't, its not on their pinterest its not even on their facebook besides people posting about seeing it


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish that if they were not doing it again they would tell us.  I know this has all been very generous in a way, but it is not nice to more or less keep people from their families (whether the people are doing it willingly or not) as they wait for a code that will never come.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

There is definitely room for improvement, it would have been nice if they at least gave us a time of day it would be posted but they never even mentioned the $50 code.  It's crazy to me that they haven't, its not on their pinterest its not even on their facebook besides people posting about seeing it 
I wish it were an individual code programmed into the site that would pop up randomly from browsing in a certain way (like from looking at x number of products in a specific section or something like that), could pop up at any time (so people who work during the part of the day when it's posted wouldn't miss out) and could only be used on that account (so super speedy people wouldn't use it on two accounts while others aren't able to use it on any).


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish that if they were not doing it again they would tell us.  I know this has all been very generous in a way, but it is not nice to more or less keep people from their families (whether the people are doing it willingly or not) as they wait for a code that will never come.
Agreed.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone else get the '503 code - we're updating the site' page a couple minutes ago on Birchbox?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

I w



> Anyone else get the '503 code - we're updating the site' page a couple minutes ago on Birchbox?


 I wonder if that means what I think it means!!!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I w
I wonder if that means what I think it means!!!
That's what I told myself, but I just went through every page.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I told myself, but I just went through every page. 
Me too.  I have to pack it in in a few minutes though this has been fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

> That's what I told myself, but I just went through every page.Â


 They could be "pre-loading" it so it is ready to launch on the hour. If that makes sense.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 28, 2013)

Gosh you all scared me that it happened while I was gone for lunch. Sleep deprivation from my 5k this morning is setting in though


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They could be "pre-loading" it so it is ready to launch on the hour. If that makes sense.
That would be good!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gosh you all scared me that it happened while I was gone for lunch. Sleep deprivation from my 5k this morning is setting in though
I was traveling until 2:30am and had to be up at 7:00am, so I'm right there with you!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 28, 2013)

Same amount of sleep! Bed at midnight up at five!



> I was traveling until 2:30am and had to be up at 7:00am, so I'm right there with you!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

Up until 2am baking a cheesecake, then up until 4 with a sick toddler. Slept 4am-6:30am. I'm exhausted!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Up until 2am baking a cheesecake, then up until 4 with a sick toddler. Slept 4am-6:30am. I'm exhausted!
Yikes. I'll bet.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

But on the upside, I mastered the perfect cheesecake and my house smells AMAZING right now! Cooked all morning with my mom and sister, this is the first Thanksgiving we've spent together as a whole family is 12 years. So worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I fell asleep with my youngest at 8 last night, but my middle woke me up around 11. Then I was up until 5am but went back to bed til 8am. Not my worst night of sleep in recent times. My youngest is 18 months old tomorrow and doesn't like to sleep.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

All this scrolling!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I fell asleep with my youngest at 8 last night, but my middle woke me up around 11. Then I was up until 5am but went back to bed til 8am. Not my worst night of sleep in recent times. My youngest is 18 months old tomorrow and doesn't like to sleep.
My two (three next month) year old doesn't like to sleep either. When we got to the hotel room at 2:30 this morning, he stayed up for about another 40 mins even though he'd only gotten about an hour and a half of sleep in the car on the way. He's up at six am no matter what time we put him to bed too, so I always know that I won't get much sleep.


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

Man, not even at 3? I'm feeling a bit pessimistic!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm afraid to go back and check for sure and miss the code, but I think the 2nd day they released the code right around now. Like 11:15-11:20 Alaska time (so 3:15-3:20 EST)


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Unfortunately I have to bow out.  Honestly this has all left a slightly bad taste in my mouth (largely because the code went through for me yesterday but then when I got to the page that said checkout BB had added $50 mysteriously back and the code no longer worked).

Maybe better luck next year.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mollymcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, not even at 3? I'm feeling a bit pessimistic!
Me too! With my luck, they'll do it during dinner when I can't even get on my phone to check.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

Caitlin is 3.5 and still doesn't sleep well. She crawls into our bed every night between 1-3am. Glad we have a king, now if only she didn't insist on sleeping sideways.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Caitlin is 3.5 and still doesn't sleep well. She crawls into our bed every night between 1-3am. Glad we have a king, now if only she didn't insist on sleeping sideways.
Aiden is still in a crib, and although he can get out of it, he rarely does. Thank goodness, we've only got a queen and he's a wild sleeper (he always thinks he can sleep on my face).


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Caitlin is 3.5 and still doesn't sleep well. She crawls into our bed every night between 1-3am. Glad we have a king, now if only she didn't insist on sleeping sideways.
Oh yes, sideways sleepers. I've got a couple of those. Only my oldest (4.5) stays in her bed all the night. The 3 year old and 18 month old are hit and miss. But I still nurse the 18 month old so she usually ends up with me for a middle of the night feeding. 

COME ON CODE! 

My husband keeps asking "did you get the code yet?!" I think he's getting excited about this too. Or frustrated. Lol. Good thing our girls are totally entranced with the parade ;-)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

C'mon code. I got stuff to do


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aiden is still in a crib, and although he can get out of it, he rarely does. Thank goodness, we've only got a queen and he's a wild sleeper (he always thinks he can sleep on my face). 
Sounds like my one cat


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

Come on code! I got 503'd again.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think I'm giving up. I need to get ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope theres a code sometime soon.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

> Come on code! I got 503'd again.


 503'd?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Come on code! I got 503'd again.

What page were you 503d on?


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't remember! I think The Food Lover.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Why the silence?!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why the silence?!

probably a lot of people giving up lol


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
probably a lot of people giving up lol

You're probably right. I starting thinking the code hit the fan and I was out of luck!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Too busy refreshing!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to be done at noon my time (4pm EST). I've got a lot to do and we leave for thanksgiving dinner at my aunt's in a few hours. The one thing I really want in my cart I'll just use some points for.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 28, 2013)

I refuse to give up I already missed the 3 other days lol


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 28, 2013)

> probably a lot of people giving up lol


 Ugh I think so! Haha. I'm very close to giving up


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

What if it already came up and we ALL missed it?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd  much rather get a coupon code than deal with this.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder if they're tracking hits on the site and are waiting for it to die down before they post the code.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What if it already came up and we ALL missed it?
I'm starting to think this might be a good possibility.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What if it already came up and we ALL missed it?
I doubt it. I'm following it in one of my facebook groups too, and nothing there either. Plus, even if people aren't posting, I bet most people would post here if they found it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if they're tracking hits on the site and are waiting for it to die down before they post the code.

Haha, yeah...all you guys give up, good idea!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm guessing if they do have a code for today, it was set to go live at a certain time. They're probably all off enjoying their Thanksgiving dinner, I doubt there are many, if any, in their office today.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Also, I wonder if the error messages are because the site is so busy and overloaded right now rather than anything to do with them putting up a code.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah I'd hate to think they're working today, hopefully it's just set up to go at a certain time and they're at home enjoying the day and we are their entertainment they come to peek at


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm guessing if they do have a code for today, it was set to go live at a certain time. They're probably all off enjoying their Thanksgiving dinner, I doubt there are many, if any, in their office today. 
Agreed. Hopefully they set it to go off lateish tonight, so people could still have Thanksgiving with their families (they clearly underestimated people's willingness to stick to the computer on Thanksgiving).


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 28, 2013)

Have to get busy in 15 to get dinner on the table, so I'll be throwing in the towel. Need to make gravy and put the marshmallows on the yams/onions on the green bean casserole!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

These are the two currently I got originally unable to load and had to refresh:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/party-hopper

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/techie

maybe something?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   (they clearly underestimated people's willingness to stick to the computer on Thanksgiving).

Ha, yeah, um, I skipped Thanksgiving with one part of my family for this and a few other deals on other sites. To be fair they don't live far, I'm a vegetarian and don't eat most of the traditional food and I then had 2 family members ask me to find them things on sale too so no one is too broken up about it. I have one I actually am (probably) going to attend in a few hours.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Were the codes on the other days at the top of the page or mixed in with the products somewhere?


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm thinking if there is a code it's probably going up sometime later perhaps? When other retailers are opening for sales, like 8pm or so?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha, yeah, um, I skipped Thanksgiving with one part of my family for this and a few other deals on other sites. To be fair they don't live far, I'm a vegetarian and don't eat most of the traditional food and I then had 2 family members ask me to find them things on sale too so no one is too broken up about it. I have one I actually am (probably) going to attend in a few hours.
I've just been avoiding taking a nap (which I should've done since I'll probably be up late tonight and I got very little sleep last night), and getting ready (and possibly buying something else to wear).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay, I'm back and decided to be lazy.

I made a page that basically concatenates all of the holiday shop pages so I can just scroll through one huge page instead of clicking everywhere. I'm sure there's a more efficient way of doing it but this seems to work. I just have to give it a few moments to load everything otherwise the scrolling gets a little stuck. And I have to open the page in a new tab (so I've bookmarked it) otherwise when it reloads it goes somewhere in the middle which is annoying.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back and decided to be lazy.

I made a page that basically concatenates all of the holiday shop pages so I can just scroll through one huge page instead of clicking everywhere. I'm sure there's a more efficient way of doing it but this seems to work. I just have to give it a few moments to load everything otherwise the scrolling gets a little stuck. And I have to open the page in a new tab (so I've bookmarked it) otherwise when it reloads it goes somewhere in the middle which is annoying. 
How'd you do that? That sounds like something I should do!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How'd you do that? That sounds like something I should do!
IFRAME


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been using the Page Monitor extension for Chrome. I have it set to check all of the pages every one minute lol


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using the Page Monitor extension for Chrome. I have it set to check all of the pages every one minute lol
And *that* is a much more clever solution! Thank you!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using the Page Monitor extension for Chrome. I have it set to check all of the pages every one minute lol
Now that's what I'm doing too! Thank goodness, all the scrolling was killing my eyes!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And *that* is a much more clever solution! Thank you!
No problem! Happy to help you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's too insane to click and scroll on all those pages!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem! Happy to help you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's too insane to click and scroll on all those pages!
You're amazing! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're amazing! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Seconded. You're a lifesaver!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem! Happy to help you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's too insane to click and scroll on all those pages!
I'm insane enough to do it, but much happier doing this. If I close the tabs will page monitor still let me know when one changes or should I leave them open? I've never used Page Monitor before.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

I've just zoomed out as far as possible, made scrolling a lot less dizzying...


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm insane enough to do it, but much happier doing this. If I close the tabs will page monitor still let me know when one changes or should I leave them open? I've never used Page Monitor before. 
You can close the tabs! You don't have to be on any of the pages at all. I just leave the browser minimized and go do other stuff - like study for my finals lol 




 I think it's set to give you the cuckoo sound as default so you could turn the volume up and leave your computer too!


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 28, 2013)

You've done your good deed on Thanksgiving Day! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KNT101184 (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if BirchBox does anything else for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?  I'm wondering if today is the last day of all specials they will be offering.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope there is a $50 code today and we didn't all waste our time


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm only half paying attention to my actual family, haha...hope we get a code SOON!


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can close the tabs! You don't have to be on any of the pages at all. I just leave the browser minimized and go do other stuff - like study for my finals lol 



 I think it's set to give you the cuckoo sound as default so you could turn the volume up and leave your computer too! 
Nice! This is my new favorite Chrome add on! Thanks!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if BirchBox does anything else for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?  I'm wondering if today is the last day of all specials they will be offering.
No idea, but I would assume as a retailer they would want to encourage as many sales as possible so they'll probably do something. Perhaps just not on as grand of a scale.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if BirchBox does anything else for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?  I'm wondering if today is the last day of all specials they will be offering.
they have double point deals on cyber monday i think.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope there is a $50 code today and we didn't all waste our time
Agreed. I can't imagine that they'd do it every day except the last day though.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they have double point deals on cyber monday i think. 
Do you have to use the promo code spot for the double points?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

The last time it was in the afternoon it was at 2:35 pacific time so maybe we will have it in like an hour


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they have double point deals on cyber monday i think. 
Do you have to use the promo code spot for the double points?

www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-holiday-happenings-and-cyber-monday-deals


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The last time it was in the afternoon it was at 2:35 pacific time so maybe we will have it in like an hour
I hope it's sooner than that. I have to leave in about an hour.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The last time it was in the afternoon it was at 2:35 pacific time so maybe we will have it in like an hour
Oh you're right! I had it in my head it was 12:30ish PST. Darn it, I'm supposed to be productive now  

I need to go shower, which means the code should go live in about 2 minutes. Haha! Good luck guys, hopefully it's still not out when I'm done but it's been fun stalking with you all. 

Happy Thanksgiving guys if I don't talk to you all again today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nothing? Did you all find the code and pass out from excitement?!?!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sleepy. Dinner won't be ready for at least two more hours. Everyone's lazing about; the cat's napping on me as I type. The only thing keeping me awake is this mythical code!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2013)

Omg where is this stupid code? I'm at work refreshing this damn thread and stalking the app.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg where is this stupid code? I'm at work refreshing this damn thread and stalking the app.
I'm going to be mad if it doesn't happen until I leave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I thought I was in until the bitter end but I'm about over it for now.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm giving it one more hour and then I'm done


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I thought I was in until the bitter end but I'm about over it for now.
Same.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so I'm starting to stalk the pages with you all. Is there a certain app or page the code will be on?


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so I'm starting to stalk the pages with you all. Is there a certain app or page the code will be on?
Any of the Birchbox Holiday Shop pages. If you use the Page Monitor add on for google chrome is waaaaaaay easier.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm seeing no updates whatsoever. I feel like Birchbox has lost interest.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol it's almost time to eat!! C'mon BB


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

STILL nothing?!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

in the fine print on the deal on Monday it said it expires on Nov 28th at 11.50pm.... what if they're not going to release it until tonight late


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  in the fine print on the deal on Monday it said it expires on Nov 28th at 11.50pm.... what if they're not going to release it until tonight late

Good catch! I'm going to go with that and go live my life for awhile, haha.

Good luck to those of you still looking!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  in the fine print on the deal on Monday it said it expires on Nov 28th at 11.50pm.... what if they're not going to release it until tonight late
That's what I was thinking they would do too! Put it up when everyone's out shopping or knocked out in a food coma...


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 28, 2013)

The nifty page monitor has told me that their Holiday Scavenger Hunt Pinterest Board has been updated but I don't see any changes... maybe something soon? I just did a holiday shop check, nothing new yet...


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The nifty page monitor has told me that their Holiday Scavenger Hunt Pinterest Board has been updated but I don't see any changes... maybe something soon? I just did a holiday shop check, nothing new yet... 
Sometimes it gives me false alerts but at least that's better than no alerts at all lol.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Sorry to see no code yet. I got lucky yesterday so took the day off BB stalking today and when I logged in and saw soooo many posts I had high hopes. I'm ready to make the trek out for Black Friday shopping after a little nap. Hope some of you get the awesome code tonight. Talk to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 28, 2013)

not sure if this means anything is coming soon...

just got the black friday email for the extra 75 Birchbox Points code *BLACKFRIDAY75PTS*


----------



## saku (Nov 28, 2013)

The most wonderful time of the year just got even wonderful-er. To help you kick off the holiday shopping season right, spend $35+ on any full-size products in our Shop and youâ€™ll earn 75 Extra Birchbox Pointsâ€”thatâ€™s 75 Birchbox Points to put toward the perfect presents for all of the people on your listâ€¦or maybe a few goodies for yourself. To receive your discount, use code *BLACKFRIDAY75PTS*at checkout. Hurry, this special offer is only good through 11:59 p.m. on Sunday, December 1.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 28, 2013)

The most wonderful time of the year just got even wonderful-er. To help you kick off the holiday shopping season right, weâ€™re giving you 20% off your $35+ order when you purchase any full-size products in our Shopâ€”thatâ€™s 20% off products for all the people on your listâ€¦and maybe a few goodies for yourself while youâ€™re at it. To receive your discount, use code *BLACKFRIDAY20PCT* at checkout. Hurry, this special offer is only good through 11:59 p.m. on Sunday, December 1.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeh.... I pick 20% off everytime BB. You can keep your points.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing both codes! I have not received any emails.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 28, 2013)

A little underwhelming after the excitement of the previous days. Hope for more hidden deals!


----------



## penny13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeh.... I pick 20% off everytime BB. You can keep your points.

Yeah....no kidding!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little underwhelming after the excitement of the previous days. Hope for more hidden deals!
I concur!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Nov 28, 2013)

anything??


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2013)

> anything??


 Word. I'm still refreshing on my iPhone at work smh


----------



## Cathie (Nov 28, 2013)

Can we stack codes?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

> Can we stackÂ codes?


 No. One code per order.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 28, 2013)

bummer looks like no code eh? 20% off is kind of a let down for black Friday


----------



## tasertag (Nov 28, 2013)

I guess I'll just wait until my 13th mo code. I'll have more points by then.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 28, 2013)

So dissapointed that there is no code today. 20% seems rather lame from the deal earlier this week


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2013)

> So dissapointed that there is no code today. 20% seems rather lame from the deal earlier this week


 So there's definitely no code for $50 off today? If that's the case I'll move on with my life lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 28, 2013)

i keep hoping they'll post one at midnight, but i'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so annoyed! I can't believe that after three days of $50 codes, they did nothing today.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hyannah77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so annoyed! I can't believe that after three days of $50 codes, they did nothing today. 
I'm just glad I didn't wait any longer to back away from the computer and managed not to check during my Thanksgiving dinner.  I'd be more annoyed if I'd kept refreshing like I wanted to.  I do wish they'd have been clear the codes for $50 were over, but since they never announced them to begin with I understand their predicament.  Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 28, 2013)

Ha ha once the thanksgiving mimosas started flowing I completely forgot about bb and anything outside my family and our usual traditions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha ha once the thanksgiving mimosas started flowing I completely forgot about bb and anything outside my family and our usual traditions.






I cracked up at this, because SAME. hahaha!  so much champagne. totally worth missing a potential $50 worth of stuff.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Edited: Just ignore me you guys! My facebook is drunk and I can't read.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 29, 2013)

> They're doing the scavenger hunt again today! Â  *BIRCHBOX* Today is the LAST DAY of the Birchbox Holiday Shop Scavenger Hunt! Look for "Holiday Perk" banners to uncover surprise offers and prizes here:Â http://birch.ly/188q3H2Â (HINT! Follow our Scavenger Hunt Pinterest board to see all of the juicy deals you could find:http://birch.ly/1i8XnHA)
> Â
> Except...I don't see any of the holiday perks up right now... Is it just me?!


 I'm pretty sure they posted that message yesterday.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure they posted that message yesterday.
Hahaha nevermind. Thank you Facebook for posting something that was posted 21 hours ago at the top of my newsfeed....


----------



## tasertag (Nov 29, 2013)

> Hahaha nevermind. Thank you Facebook for posting something that was posted 21 hours ago at the top of my newsfeed....


 LOL I got excited for a second.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 29, 2013)

Now that the Holiday Perks are done, what are we all going to do with our lives?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Now that the Holiday Perks are done, what are we all going to do with our lives?


 To hell with birchbox at this point because I went shopping elsewhere lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To hell with birchbox at this point because I went shopping elsewhere lol.
queen, I LOVE you!!..






. that is all.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, I managed to get on the Sephora website and score some $10 deals! $38 shipped for a total of $131 worth of stuff (estimated retail value, of course).


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL QUEEN!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2013)

My order with the Ayres lotion sample shipped, and the only thing listed in the shipment email is my YesTo lip butter I ordered.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 29, 2013)

> My order with the Ayres lotion sample shipped, and the only thing listed in the shipment email is my YesTo lip butter I ordered.


 My order with the Caudalie serum didn't have it listed so if that's the only thing other than the holiday perks you ordered mine did the same thing lol


----------



## saku (Nov 29, 2013)

@kawaiimeows @barbyechick sometimes they ship the GWP and the actual product you ordered separately..this happened to me lately.. i'm not sure if that's what happening in your orders?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2013)

> @kawaiimeows Â @barbyechick Â sometimes they ship the GWP and the actual product you ordered separately..this happened to me lately.. i'm not sure if that's what happening in your orders?


 Oooh that might be it!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 29, 2013)

> @kawaiimeows Â @barbyechick Â sometimes they ship the GWP and the actual product you ordered separately..this happened to me lately.. i'm not sure if that's what happening in your orders?


 It wasn't listed in my order confirmation either but I've heard that happen with other gwps in the past, they're just not listed but they show up


----------



## saku (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It wasn't listed in my order confirmation either but I've heard that happen with other gwps in the past, they're just not listed but they show up

that happened to me too. the GWP is not in the order confirmation..but it showed up.. in a separate shipment delivered earlier than the actual product actually. 

@barbyechick also, i sent an email to their CS that time, and they said it's normal that the GWP is not in the order confirmation, as long as it say 'Promo code applied' when you entered the promo code.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I managed to get on the Sephora website and score some $10 deals! $38 shipped for a total of $131 worth of stuff (estimated retail value, of course).
Yay! I bought two of their $10 deals as well as some other things I'd had in my cart for ages.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2013)

> queen, I LOVE you!!.. :smilehappyyes: . that is all.


 Lmao. Thanks!


----------



## EmilyEvals (Nov 29, 2013)

Is anyone else a bit disenchanted with Birchbox? I feel like they're one of the only brands that isn't partaking in Black Friday in a substantive way. I appreciate that they position themselves as a high-end brand and retailer, but even Apple puts deals out for Black Friday that are more substantive than "75 extra points." The 20% off is a decent deal, but it's not given to everyone across the board. I for one wouldn't know about it without being on these boards. 

I'm a fan of Birchbox as a whole (good points system) and respect their eye for brand (I work in branding so I like to follow what they're doing), but I don't know how I feel about them leading people on a wild goose chase with no payout. I would have appreciated one that's smaller but open to all, rather than essentially none at all. Would love your thoughts.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2013)

I personally hate black friday, the entire concept of it, and everything it stood for. My fiance REALLY wanted the Zelda edition 3ds XL that they had at Target and we both agreed not to go to Target at 8pm on THANKSGIVING to get it because we didn't want to support such a culture. So I don't really care. I get good enough deals from birchbox on a regular occasion with promo codes and points that I don't feel like they owe it to me. I like that they did random surprises throughout the week so that whoever happened on them got them. Mad dashes to websites causing website crashes, angry people flooding facebook, etc. just aren't fun.

Not to mention, if anyone wasted their entire thanksgiving looking for a $50 promo on BBs website, that's their own problem. I think the fact that it was totally randomized made it fair. I think the whole point of the concept was supposed to be "randomly stumbling upon it while shopping" I don't think the purpose of it was supposed to be "click refresh on certain pages all day until you see a promo"


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To hell with birchbox at this point because I went shopping elsewhere lol.
Same! Hahaha I picked up one of the Ulta deals... 3 full size benefit lipsticks for $18  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Same! Hahaha I picked up one of the Ulta deals... 3 full size benefit lipsticks for $18  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Wow. That's a steal. I was so mad when I missed urban decay's sale of six lipsticks for $50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hyannah77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To hell with birchbox at this point because I went shopping elsewhere lol.
Same.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 29, 2013)

Does the mobile20 not work?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does the mobile20 not work?
pretty sure it still does but it's pretty much out as an option for people who don't have an iphone or ipad. I wouldn't have the code to use if I hadn't downloaded the app on my fiance's iphone to play with.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Nov 29, 2013)

> pretty sure it still does but it's pretty much out as an option for people who don't have an iphone or ipad. I wouldn't have the code to use if I hadn't downloaded the app on my fiance's iphone to play with.


 I used it on my laptop sucessfully when it first came out. Does it not work anymore?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used it on my laptop sucessfully when it first came out. Does it not work anymore?
Idk. I tried it on my laptop when it first came out and it didn't work for me. But once I downloaded the app and logged in, then the code worked for me on my laptop.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used it on my laptop sucessfully when it first came out. Does it not work anymore?
I used it. I think I ordered from my desktop but I was switching between it and the iPad so I can't remember. It's likely not tied to the environment you order on. 

You can only use it once though.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe once you log into the mobile app, it's credited to that account for 1-time use.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 29, 2013)

I used the mobile20 code without downloading the app.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

I used mobile20 on my desktop before I even downloaded the app


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2013)

Wasn't there a $50 minimum for the order?   I may be confused on this, but I thought this was an issue before where it wouldn't work for someone because they didn't have the minimum order amount in the cart.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 29, 2013)

What do we think birchbox will do for Cyber Monday? I have a Cart full and a 20% off code, but I don't know if I should wait for a better deal on Monday.....


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 29, 2013)

So



> What do we think birchbox will do for Cyber Monday? I have a Cart full and a 20% off code, but I don't know if I should wait for a better deal on Monday.....


 Someone posted a couple pages back the cyber Monday deal. It was something like 50 points on the $35 order, hundred on 75 150 on the hundred Dollar order. Something like that. No percentage just extra points. (Sorry for the odd typing using voice to text)


----------



## camel11 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got my free scarf!! It's reallllly nice.  Makes me feel a little less crappy for the $50 off fail.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 29, 2013)

> So Someone posted a couple pages back the cyber Monday deal. It was something like 50 points on the $35 order, hundred on 75 150 on the hundred Dollar order. Something like that. No percentage just extra points. (Sorry for the odd typing using voice to text)


 It was 35 extra points on $35, 75 extra on $50, 125 extra on $75 and 200 extra points on a $100 purchase. I have $101 in my cart ready for the "30%" back.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 29, 2013)

Birchbox just emailed me a 25% code that has to be used by tonight to celebrate my 25th box anniversary.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox just emailed me a 25% code that has to be used by tonight to celebrate my 25th box anniversary. 
it should still work. Their system is being wonky right now and my 25% for my 13th month from last year is still applicable in my cart


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was 35 extra points on $35, 75 extra on $50, 125 extra on $75 and 200 extra points on a $100 purchase. I have $101 in my cart ready for the "30%" back.
technically it's not even 30% back :C You're going to get the default 100 points no matter what, so for example if you had a 25% off code of $100, that's $25 off + 75 in points. So you'd be getting $32.50 of your purchase in return of total off and applicable towards future purchase. This is why I always prefer the % off instead of the points.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 29, 2013)

> It was 35 extra points on $35, 75 extra on $50, 125 extra on $75 and 200 extra points on a $100 purchase. I have $101 in my cart ready for the "30%" back.


 That's what it was! I was 'kinda' close.... Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox just emailed me a 25% code that has to be used by tonight to celebrate my 25th box anniversary. 
it should still work. Their system is being wonky right now and my 25% for my 13th month from last year is still applicable in my cart 

Ooh thanks! I never used my 13 month code from last month and it still worked :-D


----------



## tasertag (Nov 29, 2013)

> technically it's not even 30% back :C You're going to get the default 100 points no matter what, so for example if you had a 25% off code of $100, that's $25 off + 75 in points. So you'd be getting $32.50 of your purchase in return of total off and applicable towards future purchase. This is why I always prefer the % off instead of the points.


 But I don't have a 25% off code. Best I have is 20% :/


----------



## hedpe (Nov 29, 2013)

I am trying to use the MOBILE20 code to purchase a year subscription for my sister for christmas.  I am not a birch box subscriber myself.  It says the code is invalid.  I'm trying to checkout on my laptop.  Does it not work to purchase new subscriptions?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hedpe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am trying to use the MOBILE20 code to purchase a year subscription for my sister for christmas.  I am not a birch box subscriber myself.  It says the code is invalid.  I'm trying to checkout on my laptop.  Does it not work to purchase new subscriptions?

I might be totally wrong but I think you have to be a subscriber to use that code.


----------



## hedpe (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I might be totally wrong but I think you have to be a subscriber to use that code.
Might you be able to use it to purchase someone else a subscription?  My girlfriend has a subscription, I might be able to route it through her.  Anyway, I can try.  Thanks for the feedback!

EDIT: still doesn't seem to work if I try to purchase logged in with my girlfriend's account.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2013)

i got my scarf in the mail today. it's a beige color with red lining, however i'm still waiting on the body butter order. i wonder if they cancelled that...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hedpe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am trying to use the MOBILE20 code to purchase a year subscription for my sister for christmas.  I am not a birch box subscriber myself.  It says the code is invalid.  I'm trying to checkout on my laptop.  Does it not work to purchase new subscriptions?
I don't think you can use promo codes like that to buy subscriptions, i might be wrong though.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it should still work. Their system is being wonky right now and my 25% for my 13th month from last year is still applicable in my cart 
Thanks for that.

I didn't read that before and I just got my order down under the wire before the deadline. I used it towards my parents christmas gifts and was able to bring and order of $140 down to $100. I sent them a lot of baggu leather products and other nifty gifties. I even threw in the mystery pick two men for my dad (its ok if its packets). I had it shipped directly to them and just put in the gift message who was for who.


----------



## melonz (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my scarf in the mail today. it's a beige color with red lining, however i'm still waiting on the body butter order. i wonder if they cancelled that...

Yeah my order still hasn't shipped either.. worried..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my free scarf!! It's reallllly nice.  Makes me feel a little less crappy for the $50 off fail.
Oh yay I'm glad it's nice! I know it's technically a man scarf, but I'm going to wear it anyway. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my scarf in the mail today. it's a beige color with red lining, however i'm still waiting on the body butter order. i wonder if they cancelled that...
I should be getting my scarf (and chocolate bar!) today. Interested to see which color I get... I don't even know how many options there are!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > Â  I am trying to use the MOBILE20 code to purchase a year subscription for my sister for christmas. Â I am not a birch box subscriber myself. Â It says the code is invalid. Â I'm trying to checkout on my laptop. Â Does it not work to purchase new subscriptions?
> 
> 
> I don't think you can use promo codes like that to buy subscriptions, i might be wrong though.


 I think you're right, because if you remember how popular YEARLY99 was and that was only 10% off.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Did anyone get their scarves yet? I got the tan and red one. Ok here's the weird thing. It hasn't been wet over here in WI and the box shows no sign of water damage... But I opened up the plastic that the scarf was in and the scarf is definitely damp and smells bad. Is it worth complaining to BB even though I did get this for free? I doubt they'd be able to replace it. Maybe I'll just ask them for washing recommendations. This was gonna be part of a gift.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get their scarves yet? I got the tan and red one.

Ok here's the weird thing. It hasn't been wet over here in WI and the box shows no sign of water damage... But I opened up the plastic that the scarf was in and the scarf is definitely damp and smells bad. Is it worth complaining to BB even though I did get this for free? I doubt they'd be able to replace it. Maybe I'll just ask them for washing recommendations. This was gonna be part of a gift.
Mine was tan and red also! It's nice. I have it on right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That is super weird. I would definitely say something. If nothing else, you're at least alerting them to the fact that they might have a box of bad product in their warehouse somewhere....because mine definitely came dry and smells normal! They might be able to replace it. They still have that GWP listed online so they must have some in stock!

And knowing Birchbox, they'll give you points or something even if you don't ask for them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

I just sent them an email! Wish me luck!



> Mine was tan and red also! It's nice. I have it on right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  That is super weird. I would definitely say something. If nothing else, you're at least alerting them to the fact that they might have a box of bad product in their warehouse somewhere....because mine definitely came dry and smells normal! They might be able to replace it. They still have that GWP listed online so they must have some in stock! And knowing Birchbox, they'll give you points or something even if you don't ask for them.Â


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone know what codes are available for subscriptions? I'm considering upgrading to a yearly sub and I don't know the best way to do it.

I remember a while back there was a promotion for $10 any subscription, but I don't know if it's still valid.
And there was another to get a yearly subscription for $99, and another to get 100 bonus points with a yearly subscription.. but again, I don't know if they are still good!

Also - can you use other codes, like the 20% off code or gifts with purchase with subscriptions??


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know what codes are available for subscriptions? I'm considering upgrading to a yearly sub and I don't know the best way to do it.

I remember a while back there was a promotion for $10 any subscription, but I don't know if it's still valid.
And there was another to get a yearly subscription for $99, and another to get 100 bonus points with a yearly subscription.. but again, I don't know if they are still good!

Also - can you use other codes, like the 20% off code or gifts with purchase with subscriptions??
 
Good questions! I want to know if there's a code for the annual sub too. And I want to hear the details on using other promos + gifts with an annual sub.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

The codes for annual subs are usually only for a limited time, but they bring them back periodically. I haven't heard anything about any being out right now.


----------



## CheekyQ (Nov 30, 2013)

> Good questions! I want to know if there's a code for the annual sub too. And I want to hear the details on using other promos + gifts with an annual sub.Â


 Hi! I'm pretty new here, I've just been lurking. But I thought I'd pipe in since I actually know the answer to this one. I got an annual this year and was able to use glamlatina15 for 15% off the sub. Plus I was able to add the amika mini blow dryer gwp as well as the mystery pick two. My sister tried the code though and it didn't work for her. So they might have fixed it.


----------



## saku (Nov 30, 2013)

YEARLY99 works for me for 10% annual subscription. Should I do it??? It's a $100 on the spot! I'm pretty sure I'll keep Birchbox though, I LOVE it so much!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

> YEARLY99 works for me for 10% annual subscription. Should I do it??? It's a $100 on the spot! I'm pretty sure I'll keep Birchbox though, I LOVE it so much!Â


 If you have the money, I would say go for it. I'm nearing the end of my second annual sub, and I plan on renewing it again when it ends -- and I'm not even going to mess with hunting down a code just in case that messes up the schedule!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEARLY99 works for me for 10% annual subscription. Should I do it??? It's a $100 on the spot! I'm pretty sure I'll keep Birchbox though, I LOVE it so much! 




I haven't regretted getting my year sub. Sure, some months have been better than others, but I definitely plan on renewing when mine ends in February.


----------



## saku (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have the money, I would say go for it. I'm nearing the end of my second annual sub, and I plan on renewing it again when it ends -- and I'm not even going to mess with hunting down a code just in case that messes up the schedule!


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't regretted getting my year sub. Sure, some months have been better than others, but I definitely plan on renewing when mine ends in February.

THANKS!! It's a plus that I can add a mystery pack with my subscription.. I think I'm gonna do it!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Make sure to add the Kate Spade bag too!  When I used this code I got the Amika mini blow dryer and a pick too!

Also not sure why quote box is blank!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Make sure to add the Kate Spade bag too!  When I used this code I got the Amika mini blow dryer and a pick too!

Also not sure why quote box is blank!
Is the Kate Spade bag still available? I don't see it in the bonus shop.

eta: yup i believe it's gone, the link is dead now http://www.birchbox.com/shop/saturday-by-kate-spade-gwp-pouch


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the Kate Spade bag still available? I don't see it in the bonus shop.
Aww boo. Maybe not.  It was available a week ago when I ordered.  Never mind @saku It may still be worth it to poke around the bonus shop and see if there is anything else you can add! Thanks for letting us know @kawaiimeows


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww boo. Maybe not.  It was available a week ago when I ordered.  Never mind @saku It may still be worth it to poke around the bonus shop and see if there is anything else you can add! Thanks for letting us know @kawaiimeows 
I've been stalking the GWPs hard, plan on getting the Precious Metals box + sample pack for myself and a gift sub for my mom. All of the GWPs available now require a code so I think I'm going to do MOBILE20 for my precious metals box, then do a separate order for the gift sub + sample pack and pick out a GWP.


----------



## saku (Nov 30, 2013)

@lovepink @kawaiimeows i got excited there for a minute! thanks guys for all the invaluable info! i actually clicked on everything in the bonus shop to see if there's something i can 'add to cart'. lol but nothing else aside from the mystery pack.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been stalking the GWPs hard, plan on getting the Precious Metals box + sample pack for myself and a gift sub for my mom. All of the GWPs available now require a code so I think I'm going to do MOBILE20 for my precious metals box, then do a separate order for the gift sub + sample pack and pick out a GWP.
Sounds like a good strategy!  Let us know how you like the Precious Metals!  I would love it, if it were not so expensive!  I am sad I used my $30 in BB points on a Stila palette that is now on sale at Sephora for $20!  Granted I used a 20% off coupon and got a mystery pack at BB but still.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

apparently the GWPs in the bonus shop (aside from the mystery pack) won't work with a gift sub. I had a 3 mo gift sub + $5 sumita mascara + free sample pack, and all of the GWPs in the bonus shop that weren't tied to a single brand didn't work. i'm guessing because the gift sub amount doesn't count towards full size product $ amount in the BB shop, if that makes sense. oh well!


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get their scarves yet? I got the tan and red one.
 

What scarves?  Was this a promo with an order or something?


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 30, 2013)

> apparently the GWPs in the bonus shop (aside from the mystery pack) won't work with a gift sub. I had a 3 mo gift sub + $5 sumita mascara + free sample pack, and all of the GWPs in the bonus shop that weren't tied to a single brand didn't work. i'm guessing because the gift sub amount doesn't count towards full size product $ amount in the BB shop, if that makes sense. oh well!


 They won't work with a regular sub either...I've tried them all.


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 30, 2013)

I know people have been complaining about the blackfriday20pct and blackfriday75pts codes and saying they aren't enough.  I figured I'd share my experience for any of you who have been a bit underwhelmed with this deal.  I'll put it in a spoiler as well so if you don't want to read it there won't be tons of scrolling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I did 2 orders total.  I had 92 points in one of my accounts, sadly not enough to redeem ANYTHING so this is the process I took.   Order #1-Ordered Liz Earle Cleanser Starter (24.50) &amp; Wrap Up (12) &amp; Mystery Pack-Total came to 36.50.  I used the 75 pts for this order so I paid 36.50 and redeemed 111 points ($10!)   Order #2-Ordered Liz Earle Tonic (23.90) &amp; Dermablend Powder (23) &amp; Mystery Pack-Total came to 46.90 (without Mystery Pack).  I used the 20% off and $20 in points for a total of $17.52!!   So in total I spent $54.02 on $83.40 of stuff!  Granted I had an extra $10 in points that you would have rather than just using the code.  But using the code for a purchase RIGHT at $35 you can use the points in a larger purchase and the 20% off.     Just my babbles, but if it helps one person I'll be happy! Don't forget to gift  card your 2nd/3rd subs points so you can use them all in one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wha



> I know people have been complaining about the blackfriday20pct and blackfriday75pts codes and saying they aren't enough. Â I figured I'd share my experience for any of you who have been a bit underwhelmed with this deal. Â I'll put it in a spoiler as well so if you don't want to read it there won't be tons of scrolling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What was the Black Friday 20% code? I never saw it.


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wha
What was the Black Friday 20% code? I never saw it.
There was BLACKFRIDAY20PCT &amp; BLACKFRIDAY75PTS (I Believe both were good over $35)


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Nov 30, 2013)

> There was BLACKFRIDAY20PCT &amp; BLACKFRIDAY75PTS (I Believe both were good over $35)


 Thanks!! I was planning an order and the codes still work!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 30, 2013)

> Thanks!! I was planning an order and the codes still work!


 I thought they were only good till midnight last night.... Hmm I am planning on going "no buy" for myself for December. That means I should stock up while I can..right?? Lol


> I know people have been complaining about the blackfriday20pct and blackfriday75pts codes and saying they aren't enough. Â I figured I'd share my experience for any of you who have been a bit underwhelmed with this deal. Â I'll put it in a spoiler as well so if you don't want to read it there won't be tons of scrolling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's exactly what I did with one of my accounts.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have never redeemed any Birchbox points, and I have a question about doing so. I have 687 points. If I make a $100 purchase will it use all 687 points and give me $60 off OR will it take $60 off and leave me with 87 points? Thanks in advance for any responses, I just don't want to lose those 87 points!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have never redeemed any Birchbox points, and I have a question about doing so. I have 687 points. If I make a $100 purchase will it use all 687 points and give me $60 off OR will it take $60 off and leave me with 87 points? Thanks in advance for any responses, I just don't want to lose those 87 points!
You can only use points in 100 increments or $10.  So if you have a $100 purchase you would use $600 points leaving 87.  If you are spending $100 make sure to use a 20% off code if you can find one, and add a mystery pack pick 2 (it will be free).  Then you will get points on whatever you spend out of pocket.  Hope that helps!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have never redeemed any Birchbox points, and I have a question about doing so. I have 687 points. If I make a $100 purchase will it use all 687 points and give me $60 off OR will it take $60 off and leave me with 87 points? Thanks in advance for any responses, I just don't want to lose those 87 points!
It will use 600 points for $60 off and leave you with 87 points.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for pointing out that the black Friday 20% off code still works. I just used it and got one of those jouer cracker things (for my stocking), it cosmetics lip flush, chocolate covered fortune cookies, and a mystery sample pack for $13 and some change after that code and 200 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 1, 2013)

> You can only use points in 100 increments or $10. Â So if you have a $100 purchase you would use $600 points leaving 87. Â If you are spending $100 make sure to use a 20% off code if you can find one, and add a mystery pack pick 2 (it will be free). Â Then you will get points on whatever you spend out of pocket. Â Hope that helps!


Thanks! I also didn't know that you would only earn points on what you spend out of pocket. My plan was to make a $100 purchase on Cyber Monday. Rumor has it that spending $100 will earn 300 points. I wonder if they will let you use points to make this purchase...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I also didn't know that you would only earn points on what you spend out of pocket. My plan was to make a $100 purchase on Cyber Monday. Rumor has it that spending $100 will earn 300 points. I wonder if they will let you use points to make this purchase...
You can use points. You only get points on what comes out of your pocket, but if you apply the code, then you get the points they promised. So if you have 600 points saved up and use them on a $100 order and apply the 200 pt code, you will get 200 points + 40 points on what you paid for out of pocket rather than the 100 points.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 1, 2013)

> You can use points. You only get points on what comes out of your pocket, but if you apply the code, then you get the points they promised. So if you have 600 points saved up and use them on a $100 order and apply the 200 pt code, you will get 200 points + 40 points on what you paid for out of pocket rather than the 100 points.


ooooooh. Okay. I may rethink this then. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 1, 2013)

For the people who got the holiday perk $50 off on Wednesday, does your order still say processing?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> For the people who got the holiday perk $50 off on Wednesday, does your order still say processing?


 I did two. They both say 'complete' on the site &amp; I got shipping notices for them.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did two. They both say 'complete' on the site &amp; I got shipping notices for them.
Should I email them? I really hope they're not gonna say that they can't give me the order


----------



## angienharry (Dec 1, 2013)

> For the people who got the holiday perk $50 off on Wednesday, does your order still say processing?


 Mine also says processing and I haven't received a shipping email.... Sad panda over here. If nothing happens by Monday I will email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> Should I email them? I really hope they're not gonna say that they can't give me the orderÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't see why they would do that. It was a legit promo, not a glitch. What day did you order?


----------



## angienharry (Dec 1, 2013)

> I don't see why they would do that. It was a legit promo, not a glitch. What day did you order?


 I ordered on the 27th and no shipping email yet. But my regular purchase on the 29th has a shipping email.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 1, 2013)

> I don't see why they would do that. It was a legit promo, not a glitch. What day did you order?


 I ordered on Wednesday the 27th. Seems like the other people who ordered that day haven't gotten a shipping email yet either. I'll wait till Monday


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah mine were from 11/25 &amp; 11/26. If you don't get anything Monday, I'd email. But I'm sure they wouldn't cancel it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hooray for free things!


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 1, 2013)

> Yeah mine were from 11/25 &amp; 11/26. If you don't get anything Monday, I'd email. But I'm sure they wouldn't cancel it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hooray for free things!


 Hooray is right! I'm sooooo excited to get free stuff haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 1, 2013)

> For the people who got the holiday perk $50 off on Wednesday, does your order still say processing?


 Mine from Wednesday still say processing. I already recieved mine from Monday though, they were sent using 2-day shipping for some reason.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should I email them? I really hope they're not gonna say that they can't give me the order 




I had a really bad experience with the Black Friday code, but I do think they will honor yours as long as you received the initial order confirmation!  

I was able to check out with the Black Friday $50 off code on Wednesday, and the BB website was still applying the code to my order total when I clicked the final "confirm order" button on the last screen (I made sure to double-check before I clicked because I knew, from reading this board, that some ladies were losing the promo during the check-out process).  They did charge me for the Pick 2 Pack, but that was fine with me because I thought it was such a generous promotion, so my order total came to $10.45.  I was so happy--I couldn't believe I was one of the lucky ones!  However, when I checked my order confirmation email, they had charged my credit card $50.45 instead of the $10.45 I had agreed to.  There was no mention of the code that had appeared in my cart, although, when they took the code away, the Pick 2 did become free (which is why I wasn't charged $60.45).  

Honestly, I was stunned and so upset.  It's not really about the money--if this hadn't happened I probably would have placed an order over the weekend like many of you, (although I definitely would have applied a different code for a percentage off or at least points! I wasn't given the chance to add a different code, because when I checked out it was still showing that the Black Friday code had been applied.)  But it is completely unacceptable to tell a customer you are charging them X amount of money and then, after they agree to that amount, to charge them a higher amount.  I'm sure it was an accident (I am guessing that the code expired one or two seconds before or after I clicked the final "submit" button and that my page never updated to show the change), but this type of glitch really shouldn't happen.  I just felt betrayed by a company I had recommended and trusted, you know?   I went from being so happy/excited/grateful to being so sad and disappointed.  

Although I have never called their customer service line before, I tried to do so on Wednesday (I was only able to leave a voice mail) and I also sent two emails.  I thought, at the very least, they would be willing to cancel my order before it shipped (I am a PhD student in a town with good public transportation, but it doesn't go to the post office and I don't have a car, so it would be much easier for me to cancel the order than to return it).  But on Wednesday evening I received one of the automatic "Your order has been processed and assigned a shipping number" emails.  And no one has called or emailed me back. (In my email I asked them to not only fix my order but to look into the glitch so it doesn't happen to anyone else.  I will post on here when I receive a response.)  

Sorry to vent on here!  This experience has left such a bad taste in my mouth, made all the worse because I really have been loving Birchbox and wanted to continue doing so.  I bet you ladies will understand though!    

To get back to the original post I was responding to (sorry for the tangent!): if your order actually shows a total that deducts the $50 I do think that you will get it!  (Yay for you!!!) And, as others have said, it was a legitimate (though very limited) promotion.  Although I did receive an email with a shipping number on Wednesday evening, I'm not sure how they decide which orders are processed first.  I hope you receive a confirmation email soon!  Even if  I can't have the promo, I am happy some lovely MUT ladies can!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a really bad experience with the Black Friday code, but I do think they will honor yours as long as you received the initial order confirmation!  

I was able to check out with the Black Friday $50 off code on Wednesday, and the BB website was still applying the code to my order total when I clicked the final "confirm order" button on the last screen (I made sure to double-check before I clicked because I knew, from reading this board, that some ladies were losing the promo during the check-out process).  They did charge me for the Pick 2 Pack, but that was fine with me because I thought it was such a generous promotion, so my order total came to $10.45.  I was so happy--I couldn't believe I was one of the lucky ones!  However, when I checked my order confirmation email, they had charged my credit card $50.45 instead of the $10.45 I had agreed to.  There was no mention of the code that had appeared in my cart, although, when they took the code away, the Pick 2 did become free (which is why I wasn't charged $60.45).  

Honestly, I was stunned and so upset.  It's not really about the money--if this hadn't happened I probably would have placed an order over the weekend like many of you, (although I definitely would have applied a different code for a percentage off or at least points! I wasn't given the chance to add a different code, because when I checked out it was still showing that the Black Friday code had been applied.)  But it is completely unacceptable to tell a customer you are charging them X amount of money and then, after they agree to that amount, to charge them a higher amount.  I'm sure it was an accident (I am guessing that the code expired one or two seconds before or after I clicked the final "submit" button and that my page never updated to show the change), but this type of glitch really shouldn't happen.  I just felt betrayed by a company I had recommended and trusted, you know?   I went from being so happy/excited/grateful to being so sad and disappointed.  

Although I have never called their customer service line before, I tried to do so on Wednesday (I was only able to leave a voice mail) and I also sent two emails.  I thought, at the very least, they would be willing to cancel my order before it shipped (I am a PhD student in a town with good public transportation, but it doesn't go to the post office and I don't have a car, so it would be much easier for me to cancel the order than to return it).  But on Wednesday evening I received one of the automatic "Your order has been processed and assigned a shipping number" emails.  And no one has called or emailed me back. (In my email I asked them to not only fix my order but to look into the glitch so it doesn't happen to anyone else.  I will post on here when I receive a response.)  

Sorry to vent on here!  This experience has left such a bad taste in my mouth, made all the worse because I really have been loving Birchbox and wanted to continue doing so.  I bet you ladies will understand though!    

To get back to the original post I was responding to (sorry for the tangent!): if your order actually shows a total that deducts the $50 I do think that you will get it!  (Yay for you!!!) And, as others have said, it was a legitimate (though very limited) promotion.  Although I did receive an email with a shipping number on Wednesday evening, I'm not sure how they decide which orders are processed first.  I hope you receive a confirmation email soon!  Even if  I can't have the promo, I am happy some lovely MUT ladies can!    
Remember that this was a hugely busy shopping/holiday weekend and it might take a tad longer to get back to you.  They will probably just refund you the $40 difference since it already shipped. Birchbox is a company that truly cares more about customer loyalty than getting that $40 back, because they know that if they fix things you're more than likely going to spend way more than that in the future.

You say that these kind of glitches shouldn't happen, but in reality no glitches should, that's the nature of them.  I know this is stressful for you now, but from my BB experience I have confidence that they will remedy the situation.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Remember that this was a hugely busy shopping/holiday weekend and it might take a tad longer to get back to you.  They will probably just refund you the $40 difference since it already shipped. Birchbox is a company that truly cares more about customer loyalty than getting that $40 back, because they know that if they fix things you're more than likely going to spend way more than that in the future.

You say that these kind of glitches shouldn't happen, but in reality no glitches should, that's the nature of them.  I know this is stressful for you now, but from my BB experience I have confidence that they will remedy the situation.
Yes, and after they did not respond on Wednesday, I assumed that I would not hear back until Monday at the earliest because of the holiday weekend, which is completely understandable.  It wasn't the delayed response so much as the initial experience that bothered me.  But, as you said, glitches happen, and I do hope they make it right! I haven't had to speak with their customer service before, but I have heard others say great things about them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a glitch, the code probably just expired before you finished checking out.They said on the $50 promo page that it could happen.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

I heard back from BB about my damp scarf! She gave me 100 points and is looking into what's happening in the warehouse. Very nice of them!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 1, 2013)

Let me clarify:  I wasn't calling it a glitch because the code expired, I was calling it a glitch because they failed to notify me that the code expired during the check out process.  If they had shown me that the code expired at any point during the check-out process, even if it was on the final screen, I agree that it would have been perfectly fair (because I would have been told the actual cost of my order before submitting it, and I would have been given the opportunity to place or not place the order given the increased cost).  Unfortunately, that didn't happen.     

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't call it a glitch, the code probably just expired before you finished checking out.They said on the $50 promo page that it could happen.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I heard back from BB about my damp scarf! She gave me 100 points and is looking into what's happening in the warehouse. Very nice of them!
Yay!  Good for you!  That was nice of them!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 2, 2013)

any codes/freebies that are still active?


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 2, 2013)

Mobile20 if you haven't already And I'm not totally sure but. Blackfriday75pts &amp; blackfriday20pct we're working last night still


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

The cyber Monday codes are now working. Here's a link because I'm too lazy to type them out on my phone. http://mommysplurge.com/subscription-box-coupon/birchbox-cyber-monday-coupons/


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 2, 2013)

> The cyber Monday codes are now working. Here's a link because I'm too lazy to type them out on my phone. http://mommysplurge.com/subscription-box-coupon/birchbox-cyber-monday-coupons/


 It'd be better if the points promo was automatic like the mystery pick twos...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

> It'd be better if the points promo was automatic like the mystery pick twos...


 I'm sure they do it to prevent stacking.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 2, 2013)

I spend so much less money at BB.com because of their coupon structure.  I don't care about extra points, and I will never pick a GWP (like the Rebecca Taylor makeup case) in place of % off. I can't imagine that many people do.... 

Instead, I check around.  For instance, last night, I just bought to 100% Pure stuff I wanted direct instead of from BB, points be damned.

But, I've officially decided to take a temporary break from BB.  I'm keeping my December subscription -- I realized if I spend $10 on one more sub, I'll round out my points and be able to put that $10 toward a product I want.  Then, I'll explore some other subscriptions, instead.


----------



## crescentmoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spend so much less money at BB.com because of their coupon structure.  I don't care about extra points, and I will never pick a GWP (like the Rebecca Taylor makeup case) in place of % off. I can't imagine that many people do.... 

Instead, I check around.  For instance, last night, I just bought to 100% Pure stuff I wanted direct instead of from BB, points be damned.

But, I've officially decided to take a temporary break from BB.  I'm keeping my December subscription -- I realized if I spend $10 on one more sub, I'll round out my points and be able to put that $10 toward a product I want.  Then, I'll explore some other subscriptions, instead.
I am a gwp person although if a good % comes up I will take it. The ojon hair mascara thingie ($22 on bb) was something on my wish list that I could never justify and I would just stare longingly at everytime I looked at my favorites. (Technically you could just get cheap 3 dollar clear brow gel or clear mascara and it would do the same probably). When it came a gwp if you bought 50 I was so happy with birchbox and I finally got the item that I had been wanting to try but couldnt justify.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a really bad experience with the Black Friday code, but I do think they will honor yours as long as you received the initial order confirmation!  

I was able to check out with the Black Friday $50 off code on Wednesday, and the BB website was still applying the code to my order total when I clicked the final "confirm order" button on the last screen (I made sure to double-check before I clicked because I knew, from reading this board, that some ladies were losing the promo during the check-out process).  They did charge me for the Pick 2 Pack, but that was fine with me because I thought it was such a generous promotion, so my order total came to $10.45.  I was so happy--I couldn't believe I was one of the lucky ones!  However, when I checked my order confirmation email, they had charged my credit card $50.45 instead of the $10.45 I had agreed to.  There was no mention of the code that had appeared in my cart, although, when they took the code away, the Pick 2 did become free (which is why I wasn't charged $60.45).  

Honestly, I was stunned and so upset.  It's not really about the money--if this hadn't happened I probably would have placed an order over the weekend like many of you, (although I definitely would have applied a different code for a percentage off or at least points! I wasn't given the chance to add a different code, because when I checked out it was still showing that the Black Friday code had been applied.)  But it is completely unacceptable to tell a customer you are charging them X amount of money and then, after they agree to that amount, to charge them a higher amount.  I'm sure it was an accident (I am guessing that the code expired one or two seconds before or after I clicked the final "submit" button and that my page never updated to show the change), but this type of glitch really shouldn't happen.  I just felt betrayed by a company I had recommended and trusted, you know?   I went from being so happy/excited/grateful to being so sad and disappointed.  

Although I have never called their customer service line before, I tried to do so on Wednesday (I was only able to leave a voice mail) and I also sent two emails.  I thought, at the very least, they would be willing to cancel my order before it shipped (I am a PhD student in a town with good public transportation, but it doesn't go to the post office and I don't have a car, so it would be much easier for me to cancel the order than to return it).  But on Wednesday evening I received one of the automatic "Your order has been processed and assigned a shipping number" emails.  And no one has called or emailed me back. (In my email I asked them to not only fix my order but to look into the glitch so it doesn't happen to anyone else.  I will post on here when I receive a response.)  

Sorry to vent on here!  This experience has left such a bad taste in my mouth, made all the worse because I really have been loving Birchbox and wanted to continue doing so.  I bet you ladies will understand though!    

To get back to the original post I was responding to (sorry for the tangent!): if your order actually shows a total that deducts the $50 I do think that you will get it!  (Yay for you!!!) And, as others have said, it was a legitimate (though very limited) promotion.  Although I did receive an email with a shipping number on Wednesday evening, I'm not sure how they decide which orders are processed first.  I hope you receive a confirmation email soon!  Even if  I can't have the promo, I am happy some lovely MUT ladies can!    
This exact thing also happened to me but I just kept calling over and over until I did get someone- I didn't mess with messages because they ship FAST.  They did cancel my order but would not honor the coupon.  I was annoyed and frustrated too, though I understand to some degree.  It also left a very bad taste in my mouth though, even though they cancelled the order, because I too don't think it's okay to pull a bait and switch like that.  I was so eager to get the deal and so happy I clicked 'confirm' without really checking the final total which was my bad (though reading yours maybe it hadn't changed- I think I _might _ have noticed lol), but them pulling the coupon after the coupon HAD BEEN ACCEPTED was their bad. 

I am entering month 10 with BB.  I am going to stick it out and keep accumulating points until month 13 and the 25% off code; after that I am done.  Really I don't need anymore samples, and this whole thanksgiving thing left me very disillusioned.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spend so much less money at BB.com because of their coupon structure.  I don't care about extra points, and I will never pick a GWP (like the Rebecca Taylor makeup case) in place of % off. I can't imagine that many people do.... 

Instead, I check around.  For instance, last night, I just bought to 100% Pure stuff I wanted direct instead of from BB, points be damned.

But, I've officially decided to take a temporary break from BB.  I'm keeping my December subscription -- I realized if I spend $10 on one more sub, I'll round out my points and be able to put that $10 toward a product I want.  Then, I'll explore some other subscriptions, instead.
Yeah I think that it's ridiculous too.  Just do a nice everything 10% off everything or something, throw us a bone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I think that it's ridiculous too.  Just do a nice everything 10% off everything or something, throw us a bone.
They just had 20% off for black Friday though. Idk, I've never been to bothered by the "pick getting bonus points or pick getting % off" structure.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They just had 20% off for black Friday though. Idk, I've never been to bothered by the "pick getting bonus points or pick getting % off" structure.
No, I mean say 10% off without a code, so that we could also use, for example, our 20% off for 9 months code with the offer. I understand why they won't let you stack codes (and I don't meant o complain _overly _much since their points system is generous) but I do not ever go there to shop unless I want to spend points.

Different strokes for different folks though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am glad their current structure works for you!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

I think Birchbox is specifically not interested in bargain-hunters as a key portion of their customer base (they want customers willing to drop eighty bucks on a tube of facial scrub, after all), but they can't come out and just *say* that, so they just don't let you stack codes. Sephora is the same way. Ulta *does* seek out bargain-hunters, so they *do* let you stack a lot of stuff.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Birchbox is specifically not interested in bargain-hunters as a key portion of their customer base (they want customers willing to drop eighty bucks on a tube of facial scrub, after all), but they can't come out and just *say* that, so they just don't let you stack codes. Sephora is the same way. Ulta *does* seek out bargain-hunters, so they *do* let you stack a lot of stuff.
Yes, Ulta 






Now that you put it that way, I think this is true and I am really just not BB's key demographic in a lot of ways... but I'll live


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Birchbox is specifically not interested in bargain-hunters as a key portion of their customer base (they want customers willing to drop eighty bucks on a tube of facial scrub, after all), but they can't come out and just *say* that, so they just don't let you stack codes. Sephora is the same way. Ulta *does* seek out bargain-hunters, so they *do* let you stack a lot of stuff.
I think this is spot on. But idk, I've always thought being able to use 20-25% off discounts AND points and get a sample pack was extremely generous, more generous than Sephora, anyway. I've always been an Ulta girl over Sephora, but I go to Ulta for different things than I do birchbox.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Birchbox is specifically not interested in bargain-hunters as a key portion of their customer base (they want customers willing to drop eighty bucks on a tube of facial scrub, after all), but they can't come out and just *say* that, so they just don't let you stack codes. Sephora is the same way. Ulta *does* seek out bargain-hunters, so they *do* let you stack a lot of stuff.
Well said. I buy from BB because of the 'package' from being their customer. Points, discounts, free shipping, Pick 2's, GWP, contests, advice listed with each item, videos to help you use items, the discovery aspect...and many more factors that keep me coming back.

(Not to call a company out) but I think Ipsy lacks/isn't successful at several of these things. But they are a good deal/month.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 2, 2013)

Did anybody see the amazing deal ulta is doing today?? Spend 40 bucks and get a huge sample bag!! Also if you buy benefit stuff u get 3 extra samples.. Lotssss of great stuff for 40 bucks!!


----------



## AMaas (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anybody see the amazing deal ulta is doing today?? Spend 40 bucks and get a huge sample bag!! Also if you buy benefit stuff u get 3 extra samples.. Lotssss of great stuff for 40 bucks!!
Yes!  I just spent $55 with a $10 coupon.  I chose the Bronze sample bag.  And since I'm Platinum, I got 5x Bonus points!  The email said something about 2 bonus offers for use on future purchases so I guess those will be emailed to us later? 

Also, in the current ad it says OPI Holiday colors are 2 for $15, but if you click through the entire OPI selection online, almost everything is 2 for $15.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anybody see the amazing deal ulta is doing today?? Spend 40 bucks and get a huge sample bag!! Also if you buy benefit stuff u get 3 extra samples.. Lotssss of great stuff for 40 bucks!!
That's crazy, plus I just saw there's a free shipping code too!


----------



## saku (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anybody see the amazing deal ulta is doing today?? Spend 40 bucks and get a huge sample bag!! Also if you buy benefit stuff u get 3 extra samples.. Lotssss of great stuff for 40 bucks!!
we've been talking about it in the Black friday deals thread!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i actually did just that. $40 benefit purchase! so much goodies!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anybody see the amazing deal ulta is doing today?? Spend 40 bucks and get a huge sample bag!! Also if you buy benefit stuff u get 3 extra samples.. Lotssss of great stuff for 40 bucks!!
Yes!  I just spent $55 with a $10 coupon.  I chose the Bronze sample bag.  And since I'm Platinum, I got 5x Bonus points!  The email said something about 2 bonus offers for use on future purchases so I guess those will be emailed to us later? 

Also, in the current ad it says OPI Holiday colors are 2 for $15, but if you click through the entire OPI selection online, almost everything is 2 for $15.  

The coupons come in the bonus bag.  One is a Bare Minerals coupon ($10 off a $60 I think, which is nothing special since they just had $10 off a $50 for BM), the other is $20 off an $80 purchase (online only).

There are also new Ulta brand fragrance mini sprays with a lot of choices and they are B2G2 Free ($15 total for 4) so I picked out some of those.  I also got the OPI deal, 5 Body Shop body butters ($3.75 each!) and $10 Stila palette.


----------



## AMaas (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, @Lolo22 I totally missed that info on the bonus coupons.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
(Not to call a company out) but I think Ipsy lacks/isn't successful at several of these things. But they are a good deal/month. 
Yes that I agree with as well. I quit Ipsy after around 6 months though I usually liked what they sent me BETTER than what BB sends me because they lacked some of those things and BB had them.  I don't mean to be on a rage against BB- just not thrilled thrilled with them at the moment.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think Birchbox is definitely good value in terms of coupons, etc. Some of the items are identical to ones you get at Sephora (where there are almost never sales unless it's on old stock), and there are almost always brands excluded at Ulta (inevitably the brands I always want to buy). Plus, there are the point discounts at BB, where even if you aren't a subber a $100 order will give you $10 in credit at the store anyway because you will get 100 points. I don't think I have ever paid full price at Birchbox for anything, which is more than I can say for other beauty stores. They are really good in still keeping their brand posh and fun, without ever seeming cheap IMO.


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 2, 2013)

If you made an order last Wednesday with a code and haven't heard anything (shipping, etc.), call BB. I emailed/called and they told me there was a problem and my order had a glitch. They had to reorder it to get it moving. Fingers crossed.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you made an order last Wednesday with a code and haven't heard anything (shipping, etc.), call BB. I emailed/called and they told me there was a problem and my order had a glitch. They had to reorder it to get it moving. Fingers crossed.
Thank you for letting us know! I'll send them an email right away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you made an order last Wednesday with a code and haven't heard anything (shipping, etc.), call BB. I emailed/called and they told me there was a problem and my order had a glitch. They had to reorder it to get it moving. Fingers crossed.
Thanks for reminding me! Just sent them an email.


----------



## melonz (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you made an order last Wednesday with a code and haven't heard anything (shipping, etc.), call BB. I emailed/called and they told me there was a problem and my order had a glitch. They had to reorder it to get it moving. Fingers crossed.
Thanks for the heads up. I hadn't heard anything about my order on the 26th!... I hope they still have the items to send..


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you made an order last Wednesday with a code and haven't heard anything (shipping, etc.), call BB. I emailed/called and they told me there was a problem and my order had a glitch. They had to reorder it to get it moving. Fingers crossed.
Thanks for the heads up!  When I emailed them they told me there were so many orders they are taking longer to get out, but they didn't mention a glitch or anything.  I was getting worried they had released the code more times than they intended or something.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 2, 2013)

> I'm sure they do it to prevent stacking.


 I just meant for the holiday, for their Black Friday/ cyber Monday promotion. I would be all over spending $100 after using a %off code and getting $30 in points back. Honestly I'd probably make another order directly after.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Woohoo! I'm getting 100 points and a new scarf. That's nuts. I also decided I'm gonna try to shop from BB more than I do at Sephora. Gotta love points and promo codes.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 2, 2013)

My order of a Pick 2 and "a few" AYRES samples is scheduled for delivery Wednesday. Interested if they will honor my order.


----------



## melonz (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the heads up!  When I emailed them they told me there were so many orders they are taking longer to get out, but they didn't mention a glitch or anything.  I was getting worried they had released the code more times than they intended or something. 
They said the same thing to me, but a week just to ship out an order? ....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

My BB rant: This was the response I received after emailing BB about the Ayres Body Butter sample promo: Tiffany, Thanks for reaching out and I'm so sorry for the trouble! This promotion was only valid with a purchase, since it is a Sample with Purchase. We do have a ton of new promotions out today for Cyber Monday, so I hope you're able to take advantage of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please let me know if you need anything else. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day! Best, Melanie Discovery Specialist ....aaaand my response to good ' ole Melanie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hi, Melanie.. Thanks for getting back with me in such a timely manner. I'm afraid my issue with your answer is multi-faceted... Let me start by explaining that I am a member of a very popular online forum style community of women that is centered around makeup and beauty. Several threads in various sections of our forums have been dedicated to Birchbox entirely, so we are able to correspond about certain aspects of BB ( Promo codes, GWP, etc.) and chart our correspondence pertaining to the aforementioned. I do understand that this promotion was intended as a GWP, however, there are MANY other forum members who placed very similar orders (without qualifying purchases), and were able to receive scarves valued at well over $50, while my order was denied. My point is this..I am a very loyal BB shopper as my purchase history will show you- I've placed two size able orders in the last two days, but I expect to be treated the same as any other BB patron, as well. If an order, whether palpable, or not, is honored for one customer, it should be honored for another just the same. I appreciate your taking the time to listen to my thoughts.. Sincerely, Tiffany McArthur


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 2, 2013)

> My BB rant: This was the response I received after emailing BB about the Ayres Body Butter sample promo: Tiffany, Thanks for reaching out and I'm so sorry for the trouble! This promotion was only valid with a purchase, since it is a Sample with Purchase. We do have a ton of new promotions out today for Cyber Monday, so I hope you're able to take advantage of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please let me know if you need anything else. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day! Best, Melanie Discovery Specialist ....aaaand my response to good ' ole Melanie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hi, Melanie.. Thanks for getting back with me in such a timely manner. I'm afraid my issue with your answer is multi-faceted... Let me start by explaining that I am a member of a very popular online forum style community of women that is centered around makeup and beauty. Several threads in various sections of our forums have been dedicated to Birchbox entirely, so we are able to correspond about certain aspects of BB ( Promo codes, GWP, etc.) and chart our correspondence pertaining to the aforementioned. I do understand that this promotion was intended as a GWP, however, there are MANY other forum members who placed very similar orders (without qualifying purchases), and were able to receive scarves valued at well over $50, while my order was denied. My point is this..I am a very loyal BB shopper as my purchase history will show you- I've placed two size able orders in the last two days, but I expect to be treated the same as any other BB patron, as well. If an order, whether palpable, or not, is honored for one customer, it should be honored for another just the same. I appreciate your taking the time to listen to my thoughts.. Sincerely, Tiffany McArthur


Oh that Melanie person (if it's the same one) has been the most non responsive CS person I've dealt with. After a couple of emails in which we were not communicating and the issue she kept talking about was not the reason I contact them I was frustrated.When I was not happy with her answer to my problem, I decided to call and talk to someone else. In the end It was resolved in a way more fair way.


----------



## klg534 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order of a Pick 2 and "a few" AYRES samples is scheduled for delivery Wednesday. Interested if they will honor my order.
Did your delivery say anything about the AYRES? I ordered the Yes Too Chapstick and the Ayres, and my shipping notice just shows the Chapstick....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did your delivery say anything about the AYRES? I ordered the Yes Too Chapstick and the Ayres, and my shipping notice just shows the Chapstick....
I ordered the chapstick and ayres as well, my shipping notice just had the chapstick, which leads me to believe we might be getting it in a separate order (apparently other people have gotten GWPs like that in separate orders in the past).


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did your delivery say anything about the AYRES? I ordered the Yes Too Chapstick and the Ayres, and my shipping notice just shows the Chapstick....
Nope! Mine just says a Pick 2. I wouldn't be surprised if this was a 2 part shipment, if we didn't get the ayres at all or if they included it but it is not listed on the order form. 

You know BB, anything goes.


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 3, 2013)

The cyber monday extra points was extended through today! Same codes! My mom wants to renew my annual subscription (December is the last month for me). Any way to do this and take advantage of the extra points code?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2013)

> The cyber monday extra points was extended through today! Same codes! My mom wants to renew my annual subscription (December is the last month for me). Any way to do this and take advantage of the extra points code?


 I am so tempted to try it and see if it works with the $110 for the yearly subscription and add a free Mystery Pick 2. Are there any GWP in the Bonus Shop that don't need a code?


----------



## saku (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am so tempted to try it and see if it works with the $110 for the yearly subscription and add a free Mystery Pick 2. Are there any GWP in the Bonus Shop that don't need a code?
CYBER100 does not work for subscriptions..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2013)

> > I am so tempted to try it and see if it works with the $110 for the yearly subscription and add a free Mystery Pick 2. Are there any GWP in the Bonus Shop that don't need a code?
> 
> 
> CYBER100 does not work for subscriptions..Â


 Bummer. Now back to figuring out if there's $100 in stuff I really really need from the Birchbox shop.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

I received an reply back from BB about my $50 off order from last Wednesday.  They said that the warehouse just began packing it and it will ship shortly.  Sounds like they are just super backed up!  I think we are all ok ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an reply back from BB about my $50 off order from last Wednesday.  They said that the warehouse just began packing it and it will ship shortly.  Sounds like they are just super backed up!  I think we are all ok ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I guess a lot of people were placing orders last week! I don't think I've ever seen birchbox store orders backed up like this!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 3, 2013)

I think their definitely giving priority to the full price orders..I placed one on Black Friday and one yesterday and both of them have already shipped


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said the same thing to me, but a week just to ship out an order? ....
That reply is definitely suspect.  Other orders after ours had already been processed.   I finally got a shipping email yesterday (a day after after contacting them) and noticed a missing item.  I reached out again and was told its out of stock.   Argh....I was really looking forward to it.

I think something was up with our orders and they have them being processed now.   Hopefully they've caught all the issues but if you haven't heard anything just reach out even if it just brings the order to their attention so they can get it rolling again.  They may give you the canned - we'e backed up response - but at least they'll be moving your order along.  

ETA:  To their credit, after a rocky start, they really followed up and made me feel a lot less crappy about the issue.   Now I know why people keep raving about their customer service.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess a lot of people were placing orders last week! I don't think I've ever seen birchbox store orders backed up like this!
I know! I already received my Victoria's Secret Thanksgiving day order yesterday!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think their definitely giving priority to the full price orders..I placed one on Black Friday and one yesterday and both of them have already shipped
I think so too.  It shouldn't matter, but I bet if they are low on stock they would rather not send something on a 'free' order than a paid one.  I did pay $15 out of pocket though so I don't see how it's any different than using points for a $0 purchase, which they have always sent out quickly for me in the past.  I'm just happy I got lucky with the promo in the first place




  I cannot wait for that Jouer cracker!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That reply is definitely suspect.  Other orders after ours had already been processed.   I finally got a shipping email yesterday (a day after after contacting them) and noticed a missing item.  I reached out again and was told its out of stock.   Argh....I was really looking forward to it.

I think something was up with our orders and they have them being processed now.   Hopefully they've caught all the issues but if you haven't heard anything just reach out even if it just brings the order to their attention so they can get it rolling again.  They may give you the canned - we'e backed up response - but at least they'll be moving your order along.  
What item did they say was out of stock? Is it out of stock in the shop?


----------



## melonz (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That reply is definitely suspect.  Other orders after ours had already been processed.   I finally got a shipping email yesterday (a day after after contacting them) and noticed a missing item.  I reached out again and was told its out of stock.   Argh....I was really looking forward to it.

I think something was up with our orders and they have them being processed now.   Hopefully they've caught all the issues but if you haven't heard anything just reach out even if it just brings the order to their attention so they can get it rolling again.  They may give you the canned - we'e backed up response - but at least they'll be moving your order along.  

ETA:  To their credit, after a rocky start, they really followed up and made me feel a lot less crappy about the issue.   Now I know why people keep raving about their customer service.

Ugh, I've had a feeling this would happen since mine didn't ship right away. Mine STILL hasn't shipped (my order with the Ayres) and I'm just dreading an email saying they're out. I've already asked about why it hasn't shipped yet and have been told that a shipping email will come asap. *still waiting*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 3, 2013)

I can confirm that they are definitely out of the Ayres body butter samples...this was emailed to me this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hi Tiffany, I am so sorry for the trouble! I would love to send this promotion to you for the trouble you've experienced, but unfortunately we don't have it in stock. Please let me know if you need anything else. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day! Best, Melanie Discovery Specialist Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah their shipping is all over the place right now, which is expected.

Finally was cursed with a newgistics order...OMG I didn't doubt your guys' experience at all but I didn't realize how painful it was to actually SEE it move so slowly lol.

I made an order for one of the holiday perks and it seriously arrived in 2 days, which I didn't expect since I was going home for Thanksgiving and was willing to wait till I got back (shipped usps). I helped my mom redeem some points to get herself a birthday gift the very next day and it is still sitting in NJ processing according to the tracking 3/4 days later 



 I mean sure the tracking could just have not updated yet but that's a huge difference and I'm so impatient for her hahaha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2013)

My gift sub was shipped Newgistics and it hasn't updated since 11/30. It also appears to be still be in NJ according to USPS tracking number, but if I track it through Newgistics it's gone to from NJ to VA to PA. 

My December men's box also shiped Newgistics around the same time and it arrived yesterday (they both are sent to the same address).  

Something is up, for sure.


----------



## saku (Dec 3, 2013)

My $50-off-no-minimum order shipped out the next day. But USPS is screwing it up! I have another BB order that shipped on the same day in the same truck (they were scanned a few minutes apart), and that already arrived. This other one is stuck in 'Depart USPS sort facility' for several days now.


----------



## melonz (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can confirm that they are definitely out of the Ayres body butter samples...this was emailed to me this morning





Hi Tiffany,

I am so sorry for the trouble!

I would love to send this promotion to you for the trouble you've experienced, but unfortunately we don't have it in stock.

Please let me know if you need anything else. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!

Best,

Melanie
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps

My Yes to Pomegranate lip balm just shipped and the Ayres body butter is not included. I'm hoping it was shipped separately like others have said here but if it comes without it, I'm going to be very annoyed. At the very least, they should tell me if I'm not getting the body butter. I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Would be nice if they let us know if we were getting the Ayres or not. But honestly, returning a 2.99 lip butter isn't worth my time or effort so i'll probably just give it to my SS.


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 3, 2013)

> What item did they say was out of stock? Is it out of stock in the shop?


Yep - I checked and it's out of stock.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would be nice if they let us know if we were getting the Ayres or not. But honestly, returning a 2.99 lip butter isn't worth my time or effort so i'll probably just give it to my SS.
I would return my pick 2 or at least contact customer service if they don't notify us. Not because I want to get my samples, but because it isn't right to not alert someone of their order. What I order is what I expect in my box, and if there is anything different I should be notified.

Little rant-y, sorry.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would return my pick 2 or at least contact customer service if they don't notify us. Not because I want to get my samples, but because it isn't right to not alert someone of their order. What I order is what I expect in my box, and if there is anything different I should be notified.

Little rant-y, sorry.
If I had a pick two I'd probably return it. But I'm getting ready for finals right now so going to the post office over a $2.99 chapstick isn't worth my time. If it were like $7&gt; probably.

Unless of course, the pick two turned out to be one of those rare killer ones. bahah.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I had a pick two I'd probably return it. But I'm getting ready for finals right now so going to the post office over a $2.99 chapstick isn't worth my time. If it were like $7&gt; probably.

Unless of course, the pick two turned out to be one of those rare killer ones. bahah.
I guess I will hope for the best and expect a stellar pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Finals...the reason I use MUT as a study break...at 3:30am.


----------



## sbeam36 (Dec 4, 2013)

My order with the 50 dollars off from Wednesday STILL hasn't shipped. I wonder what the hold up is? I emailed and they told me "it's on its way soon" how soon?! Lol.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 4, 2013)

> My order with the 50 dollars off from Wednesday STILL hasn't shipped. I wonder what the hold up is? I emailed and they told me "it's on its way soon" how soon?! Lol.


 I emailed too and they told me it was shipping yesterday, but I never got a shipping email. So strange.


----------



## sbeam36 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I emailed too and they told me it was shipping yesterday, but I never got a shipping email. So strange.


 It's definitely strange. It's a week later! I want to know what is going on! That is a long time to not even have sent it out yet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

> It's definitely strange. It's a week later! I want to know what is going on! That is a long time to not even have sent it out yet.


 Same here, no email yet. I have checked several times and all of my items are in stock.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 4, 2013)

(I did already post this in the FAQ thread and I hope I don't get in trouble for posting it again in here.. but you ladies have been so helpful the past week so I figured I'd post my situation/question in here also. I know it's a little off topic so if it's a problem I'll edit the post away to make it "thread" appropriate)

Good morning all!I'm hoping someone can help me here without me having to contact BB.This is my situation..Upon reading some on here I learned that you can gift yourself a subscription even though on BB it says you can't, just by using two different email addresses/accounts.On November 24th I decided to join the BB family and used account A to gift an "Ultimate Men's Collection" subscription to account B.For those who don't know, the UMC is a yearly subscription and 5 full size items for $250.When I placed that order on the 24th I also took part in the free Mystery Pack for spending over $35.On the 25th I received an email for account A stating that the first box had been shipped out to account B and that account B would be notified tomorrow.On the 26th, account B received an email stating I was gifted a subscription, my first box had shipped and I needed to go on and fill out my profile. Done.My Mystery Pack came in the mail on Monday but I've yet to receive my box and it's been over a week.A friend of mine who has BB told me that it never takes that long for him to get a box.He also hold me that the shipping info always stays updated right until delivery at his door.My delivery status (on the BB site) has the box still in MD from the 27th of November, and I live in FL.
My delivery status (on USPS) has the box still in NJ from the 26th of November.It does show a delivery date of yesterday or today (3rd or 4th), but it shows it in MD still..Has anyone experienced this?I just find it weird I haven't gotten my box OR the 5 full size items.

I also find it weird that on the BB site under my account it shows two different shipping numbers, as shown in the attached picture. 
When I put those numbers in separately to track them on the USPS site, they both come back the same (see attached also)Thanks in advance for any help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the tracking for my $50-off-no-minimum order. It's stuck in NJ. Honestly, I'm blaming USPS. i'll wait til friday before i email birchbox.
 
 
 
 
in-transit 
Scheduled Delivery Day: November 29, 2013
  
Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
First-Class Package Service
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢ 
  DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION November 27, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013 , 10:16 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013 , 9:01 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

CRANBURY, NJ 08512 

November 26, 2013 , 6:51 pm

Shipment Accepted

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013

Electronic Shipping Info Received



But my other regular order was delivered already:

 
delivered 
Scheduled Delivery Day: November 29, 2013
  
Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
First-Class Package Service
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢ 
  DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION November 30, 2013 , 2:03 pm

Delivered

CHICAGO, IL 60647 

November 30, 2013 , 9:31 am

Out for Delivery

CHICAGO, IL 60647 

November 30, 2013 , 9:21 am

Sorting Complete

CHICAGO, IL 60647 

November 30, 2013 , 6:54 am

Arrival at Post Office

CHICAGO, IL 60647 

November 30, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

FOREST PARK, IL 60130 

November 30, 2013 , 2:18 am

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

FOREST PARK, IL 60130 

November 30, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 

November 29, 2013 , 11:01 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 

November 27, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013 , 9:59 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013 , 8:44 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

CRANBURY, NJ 08512 

November 26, 2013 , 6:50 pm

Shipment Accepted

TRENTON, NJ 08650 

November 26, 2013

Electronic Shipping Info Received



@QueerAsFcuk


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

[@]QueerAsFcuk[/@] you're probably still ok since we had the holiday in there. My boxes usually take a week and tracking doesn't consistently update. Everywhere I have ordered from in the last week is so delayed right now with shipping.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for quick responses!
I'll keep (attempting) to be patient.
 

&lt;33


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

> I think their definitely giving priority to the full price orders..I placed one on Black Friday and one yesterday and both of them have already shipped


 I placed a normal order on like the 23rd that has been sitting in a warehouse since the 27th, so I don't know if there's a method to the shipping. (I emailed them to see what's what..)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I placed a normal order on like the 23rd that has been sitting in a warehouse since the 27th, so I don't know if there's a method to the shipping. (I emailed them to see what's what..)
Did you use points?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

> Did you use points?


 I used 100 points on a $50 order so yes, but not like crazy point madness (I wish!). But I ordered on the 23rd which seems a bit long to not have it yet.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used 100 points on a $50 order so yes, but not like crazy point madness (I wish!). But I ordered on the 23rd which seems a bit long to not have it yet.
Hmmmm...I was just trying to see if there could be any correlation...doesn't look like it lol

Eta: although my orders shipped next day, they are currently taking a scenic route of the Eastern seaboard, so I definitely feel your pain!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (I did already post this in the FAQ thread and I hope I don't get in trouble for posting it again in here.. but you ladies have been so helpful the past week so I figured I'd post my situation/question in here also. I know it's a little off topic so if it's a problem I'll edit the post away to make it "thread" appropriate)

Good morning all!I'm hoping someone can help me here without me having to contact BB.This is my situation..Upon reading some on here I learned that you can gift yourself a subscription even though on BB it says you can't, just by using two different email addresses/accounts.On November 24th I decided to join the BB family and used account A to gift an "Ultimate Men's Collection" subscription to account B.For those who don't know, the UMC is a yearly subscription and 5 full size items for $250.When I placed that order on the 24th I also took part in the free Mystery Pack for spending over $35.On the 25th I received an email for account A stating that the first box had been shipped out to account B and that account B would be notified tomorrow.On the 26th, account B received an email stating I was gifted a subscription, my first box had shipped and I needed to go on and fill out my profile. Done.My Mystery Pack came in the mail on Monday but I've yet to receive my box and it's been over a week.A friend of mine who has BB told me that it never takes that long for him to get a box.He also hold me that the shipping info always stays updated right until delivery at his door.My delivery status (on the BB site) has the box still in MD from the 27th of November, and I live in FL.
My delivery status (on USPS) has the box still in NJ from the 26th of November.It does show a delivery date of yesterday or today (3rd or 4th), but it shows it in MD still..Has anyone experienced this?I just find it weird I haven't gotten my box OR the 5 full size items.

I also find it weird that on the BB site under my account it shows two different shipping numbers, as shown in the attached picture. 
When I put those numbers in separately to track them on the USPS site, they both come back the same (see attached also)Thanks in advance for any help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  










I've gifted myself two subs (one recently, one this past summer) and that is how it worked for me with both. They shipped the welcome box and then the mystery pick two separately. And Newgistics takes for freaking ever. I'm in Alaska and my welcome box shipped the 11th and got to me on the 27th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally got my gift sub welcome box.  Was the same as the others:

Beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner

Eyeko mini eye liner (which is a repeat for me)

Joie (repeat for me)

and Chuao pod.

I just need to email them to update my page so I can review for points.  

Also, when did Mobile20 stop working?


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 4, 2013)

@QueerAsFcuk 

I had a gift sub sent out on the 26th and it is being delivered today, but it is normal for the subscription boxes to take a week or more since they use slower/cheaper shipping services for those.  I'm surprised this one is getting to me so quickly considering the holiday and crazy online shopping weekend.  For actual product orders from the shop, they usually use USPS Priority, so those come quicker.

As for the tracking numbers, on mine the second tracking number is the first tracking number with an additional prefix of numbers.

Has your 5-item part of the gift sub shipped yet?  I am not sure how they do those, but I would have thought you would at least get a shipping notification.  If I were you, I would probably wait until tomorrow or Friday to see if the Newgistics tracking updates, and if not call and ask about that and the 5-item order!


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Also, when did Mobile20 stop working?

I think it still works, but you have to have $50 in your cart and you can only use it once.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it still works, but you have to have $50 in your cart and you can only use it once.
Thank you!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got shipment confirmation for an order I placed with the $50 spree promo from Wednesday! Yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got my $50 off shipping email! Everything is in there!!!!


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 4, 2013)

> Just got my $50 off shipping email! Everything is in there!!!!





> Just got shipment confirmation for an order I placed with the $50 spree promo from Wednesday! Yay!Â


 Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did anyone get an order that should have the Ayres in it?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get an order that should have the Ayres in it?
Mine was suppose to arrive today but is stuck in Mesquite while I am in Austin. Le sigh. Hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## catipa (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get an order that should have the Ayres in it?
I received my order-I had ordered two items from the shop and then added two of the Ayres. I only received the (2) items that I paid for and no Ayres.  I emailed customer service and they said it was not a valid promotion, that they never even had any Ayres in stock.  I received 50 points instead.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my order-I had ordered two items from the shop and then added two of the Ayres. I only received the (2) items that I paid for and no Ayres.  I emailed customer service and they said it was not a valid promotion, that they never even had any Ayres in stock.  I received 50 points instead.
This is pretty much what I was told. My first big disappointment with BB


----------



## Sputinka (Dec 5, 2013)

Are there any current active %off promo codes? My fiance wants to get me some stuff off my wishlist and I'd like to save him some money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Welp. I guess I'll email them about the Ayres body butter then, hopefully I can at least get some points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

welp i guess no body butter and no points for me. i also like the implication that i should have known i wasn't getting it.

Quote: 
Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion! As you may have noticed, this was not an active promotion when you placed the order, as it was on a blank product page. It will not be shipped out. I apologize for any trouble.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

> welp i guess no body butter and no points for me. i also like the implication that i should have known i wasn't getting it.


 Seriously?? Wow....


----------



## lucyla8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  welp i guess no body butter and no points for me. i also like the implication that i should have known i wasn't getting it.
ugh... annoying!  No, I did not notice that when I added it to my cart and it showed up on my order confirmation...


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  welp i guess no body butter and no points for me. i also like the implication that i should have known i wasn't getting it.
What do they mean by a "blank" page?  How would anyone have ordered it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do they mean by a "blank" page?  How would anyone have ordered it?
I was confused by that too bahahha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't expect them to give me the Ayres body butter, especially if they don't have it, and I didn't really care that much when I saw I wasn't getting it. I was annoyed but I only wasted 2.99 (and I can gift the yes to chapstick so whatever) to try and get it so it wasn't a big deal.

I'm a bit perturbed that they didn't send an email about it and by that response I just posted. But, I've been shopping with birchbox for well over a year and a half and never had anything like this happen, so I'm not going to quit with them over this. If I see it become a pattern (a la Zoya and the way they handle promos) then I might be unhappy.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't expect them to give me the Ayres body butter, especially if they don't have it, and I didn't really care that much when I saw I wasn't getting it. I was annoyed but I only wasted 2.99 (and I can gift the yes to chapstick so whatever) to try and get it so it wasn't a big deal.

I'm a bit perturbed that they didn't send an email about it and by that response I just posted. But, I've been shopping with birchbox for well over a year and a half and never had anything like this happen, so I'm not going to quit with them over this. If I see it become a pattern (a la Zoya and the way they handle promos) then I might be unhappy.
My package hasn't arrived yet -- some message from UPS about not unloading a truck (lol?) so they were delayed. 

Here's hoping my Pick 2 is ah-mazing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My package hasn't arrived yet -- some message from UPS about not unloading a truck (lol?) so they were delayed. 

Here's hoping my Pick 2 is ah-mazing.
fingers crossed you get a full size item!!


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My package hasn't arrived yet -- some message from UPS about not unloading a truck (lol?) so they were delayed. 

Here's hoping my Pick 2 is ah-mazing.
I got an exception notification about that too!  Kind of amusing, but I hope my stuff comes tomorrow at least!  Good luck on your pick-two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My package hasn't arrived yet -- some message from UPS about not unloading a truck (lol?) so they were delayed. 

Here's hoping my Pick 2 is ah-mazing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an exception notification about that too!  Kind of amusing, but I hope my stuff comes tomorrow at least!  Good luck on your pick-two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Argh UPS is killing me are you guys on the East Coast?  I'm expecting personal and work packages that have been hung up in Maryland for two days due to this "exception" something happened with the truck(s).  Customer service is no help either.  They told me to check tracking every hour (which didn't update at all). Everything I was expecting to arrive yesterday hasn't budged at all today, I'll be lucky if it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Argh UPS is killing me are you guys on the East Coast?  I'm expecting personal and work packages that have been hung up in Maryland for two days due to this "exception" something happened with the truck(s).  Customer service is no help either.  They told me to check tracking every hour (which didn't update at all). Everything I was expecting to arrive yesterday hasn't budged at all today, I'll be lucky if it shows up tomorrow.
Nope, I am in Texas.  I hope you get your stuff soon!


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 5, 2013)

Frustrated!

I got my welcome box yesterday and went on last night to do my reviews but under BOX and MEN'S BOX it still showed "shipping soon".
I emailed customer service last night and got a reply this morning saying the issue was fixed.
It still was showing "shipping soon" so I sent a second email.
I got a reply saying my issue was being looked into.
For sh*ts and giggles I decided to check my account again and now I see items to review under BOX and MEN'S BOX, but they are NOT the items that were in my Welcome Box. 
Also, the 5 full sized items I got for buying the Ultimate Men's Collection are not listed..

Any ideas? 
Should I email them a third time or just cut my losses?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 5, 2013)

> Nope, I am in Texas. Â I hope you get your stuff soon!





> Argh UPS is killing me are you guys on the East Coast? Â I'm expecting personal and work packages that have been hung up in Maryland for two days due to this "exception" something happened with the truck(s). Â Customer service is no help either. Â They told me to check tracking every hour (which didn't update at all). Everything I was expecting to arrive yesterday hasn't budged at all today, I'll be lucky if it shows up tomorrow.


 No ma'am I am in Texas as well.


----------



## jmd252 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Frustrated! I got my welcome box yesterday and went on last nightÂ to do my reviews but under BOX and MEN'S BOX it still showed "shipping soon". I emailed customer service last night and got a reply this morning saying the issue was fixed. It still was showing "shipping soon" so I sent a second email. I got a reply saying my issue was being looked into. For sh*ts and giggles I decided to check my account again and now I see items to reviewÂ under BOX and MEN'S BOX, but they are NOT the items that were in my Welcome Box.Â  Also, the 5 full sized items I got for buying the Ultimate Men's Collection are not listed.. Any ideas?Â  Should I email them a third time or just cut my losses? Thanks in advance.


 As far as I know, the full size items will not show up or be reviewable for points. I always thought welcome boxes in general couldn't be reviewed but someone posted in one of these forums recently that they can but that they take much longer to show up. Not entirely sure on that, though.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Frustrated!

I got my welcome box yesterday and went on last night to do my reviews but under BOX and MEN'S BOX it still showed "shipping soon".
I emailed customer service last night and got a reply this morning saying the issue was fixed.
It still was showing "shipping soon" so I sent a second email.
I got a reply saying my issue was being looked into.
For sh*ts and giggles I decided to check my account again and now I see items to review under BOX and MEN'S BOX, but they are NOT the items that were in my Welcome Box. 
Also, the 5 full sized items I got for buying the Ultimate Men's Collection are not listed..

Any ideas? 
Should I email them a third time or just cut my losses?

Thanks in advance.
Their CS is the best, so don't be scared to give 'em a call and explain what's happening. It's happened to me once or twice in the past (I've been a subscriber for almost two years so it's not frequent, but happens occasionally) where the wrong box page loaded up. For me, they were able to switch it to the right page after about a day or two, and I think I've read on here that other people were able to review the products over the phone with the CS person so that they could get the points credited to their account.

Sometimes for more complicated stuff it's best to get someone on the phone, since if you have a lot of text to explain the situation, there's more room for misreading/misinterpreting. Plus, they've always been super nice every time I've called! And on the phone, if you hear that they don't quite understand, you can stop them and reexplain instead of going back and forth by email, ya know?


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 5, 2013)

> As far as I know, the full size items will not show up or be reviewable for points. I always thought welcome boxes in general couldn't be reviewed but someone posted in one of these forums recently that they can but that they take much longer to show up. Not entirely sure on that, though.


 I wasn't sure about the full size items because I found this on the BB FAQ.. Do I earn review points for full size products I receive with my gift subscription? Yes! You will be able to leave reviews on all full size products that you receive with your gift subscription. This is limited to products that come with the Ultimate Collection gift subscription and any full-size gifts that you receive with your Welcome Box.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 5, 2013)

> Their CS is the best, so don't be scared to give 'em a call and explain what's happening. It's happened to me once or twice in the past (I've been a subscriber for almost two years so it's not frequent, but happens occasionally) where the wrong box page loaded up. For me, they were able to switch it to the right page after about a day or two, and I think I've read on here that other people were able to review the products over the phone with the CS person so that they could get the pointsÂ credited to theirÂ account. Sometimes for more complicated stuff it's best to get someone on the phone, since if you have a lot of text to explain the situation, there's more room for misreading/misinterpreting. Plus, they've always been super nice every time I've called! And on the phone, if you hear that they don't quite understand, you can stop them and reexplain instead of going back and forth by email, ya know?


 You're so sweet. Well explained. Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

> Frustrated! I got my welcome box yesterday and went on last nightÂ to do my reviews but under BOX and MEN'S BOX it still showed "shipping soon". I emailed customer service last night and got a reply this morning saying the issue was fixed. It still was showing "shipping soon" so I sent a second email. I got a reply saying my issue was being looked into. For sh*ts and giggles I decided to check my account again and now I see items to reviewÂ under BOX and MEN'S BOX, but they are NOT the items that were in my Welcome Box.Â  Also, the 5 full sized items I got for buying the Ultimate Men's Collection are not listed.. Any ideas?Â  Should I email them a third time or just cut my losses? Thanks in advance.


 This happened to me before too. Here's what u do.....Review the items that are showing up and then call and tell them the correct items aren't showing despite numerous emails and u would like it to be correct so u don't get duplicate items. They will fix it and then u can go back in and review those items too. Hey, u deserve double points for all of ur frustration right?!?!?


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This happened to me before too. Here's what u do.....Review the items that are showing up and then call and tell them the correct items aren't showing despite numerous emails and u would like it to be correct so u don't get duplicate items. They will fix it and then u can go back in and review those items too. Hey, u deserve double points for all of ur frustration right?!?!?

I took your advice and reviewed the 5 things it was showing. Out of the 5 things showing, 2 of the items I did get and the other 3 I did not..
So when they do fix it, I should be able to review the remaining 3, correct?
That should give me 80 points.. and then 10 points apiece for my 5 full size items (if they ever put those on there) would be 130 points.
Am I doing my math right?


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

> I took your advice and reviewed the 5 things it was showing. Out of the 5 things showing, 2 of the items I did get and the other 3 I did not.. So when they do fix it, I should be able to review the remaining 3, correct? That should give me 80 points.. and then 10 points apiece for my 5 full size items (if they ever put those on there) would be 130 points. Am I doing my math right?


 That's what I come up with too. They may also give you free pints for the mixup. Let us know how you do!!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 5, 2013)

Any codes active other than mobile20?


----------



## jmd252 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wasn't sure about the full size items because I found this on the BB FAQ..

Do I earn review points for full size products I receive with my gift subscription?
Yes! You will be able to leave reviews on all full size products that you receive with your gift subscription. This is limited to products that come with the Ultimate Collection gift subscription and any full-size gifts that you receive with your Welcome Box.

Oh you're good! I wish I knew about this forum when I gifted my sister a sub and I thought she couldn't review her first box since the items never showed up. Oh well, she probably didn't review everything every month anyway.

In that case, I would agree with the people who suggested reaching out to BB. I can also attest to the fact that they have amazing customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

I just caved and bought the Cynthia Rowley Pallette with the eyeliner and pretty gold and black pouch. Retails for $42 but I used the Mobile20 code which brought it down to $33.60. Somehow it still let me add a free Pick2 and then I used $10 worth of points bringing the total down to $23.60!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited! I hope I love this palette. DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PALETTE AND LOVE IT???


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just caved and bought the Cynthia Rowley Pallette with the eyeliner and pretty gold and black pouch. Retails for $42 but I used the Mobile20 code which brought it down to $33.60.* Somehow it still let me add a free Pick2* and then I used $10 worth of points bringing the total down to $23.60!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited! I hope I love this palette. DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PALETTE AND LOVE IT??? 





as long as your pre-discount total is $35 or greater, it will let you add the sample pack for free :]


----------



## saku (Dec 6, 2013)

i finally emailed birchbox regarding my order, which has a scheduled delivery date of Nov 29, but hasn't arrived yet, and looks like lost in transit (again, i have another order shipped on the same truck which was already delivered on Nov 29).

i emailed both in their facebook and at [email protected] i got different replies!

from their FB: 

Quote: Hi Erika,

Thanks for writing in. So sorry for the trouble. That is very weird since your other order arrived. I do want to give it to Monday because it can take 5-10 business days for these orders to arrive.

If you still do not have it or don't see updates please follow up with me and we'll be sure to take care of this for you!

Have a great weekend!

Best, Sarah

and [email protected]:

Quote: Hi Erika,

Thank you for reaching out. I'm sorry to hear that you did not receive your order!

I have placed a new order for the missing products. You will receive another order confirmation and separate tracking information once this new order has shipped.

I have also added 100 Birchbox Points to your account for the trouble, which is equal to $10 in our shop. You can read more about our Points Program and other ways to earn here.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Best,

Taylor

hmmm... i'm sad that my order's super delayed, but glad that they're fixing it for me..

edit: BTW, [email protected] responded first.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i finally emailed birchbox regarding my order, which has a scheduled delivery date of Nov 29, but hasn't arrived yet, and looks like lost in transit (again, i have another order shipped on the same truck which was already delivered on Nov 29).

i emailed both in their facebook and at [email protected] i got different replies!

from their FB: 

and [email protected]:

hmmm... i'm sad that my order's super delayed, but glad that they're fixing it for me..

edit: BTW, [email protected] responded first.


That's awesome they're fixing it. I would appreciate either of the responses. Even though Sarah wanted to wait till Monday, I think that is a reasonable request.  How long did it take for them to respond to your FB message versus your email? I had an issue with a package I received today and sent them a message about it an hour ago. I might email [email protected] to, if their response time is considerably shorter.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 6, 2013)

Taylor is THE BEST!!! I have dealt with her twice and she went above and beyond both times! I got the feeling she was in a leadership position, as she "overroad" a decision by a different CSR (Jennie).


----------



## saku (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That's awesome they're fixing it. I would appreciate either of the responses. Even though Sarah wanted to wait till Monday, I think that is a reasonable request.  How long did it take for them to respond to your FB message versus your email? I had an issue with a package I received today and sent them a message about it an hour ago. I might email [email protected] to, if their response time is considerably shorter.
both are reasonable responses, but taylor's is definitely better from the customer's point of view. i actually already waited several days before even sending them an email, so i'm glad that they're recognizing that most probably it's not gonna make it to its destination. i also appreciate that taylor recognizes that this hassles me and gives me 100 points to make up for my slight sadness. i don't blame birchbox for this error though. they shipped my items right away, and it's definitely USPS' fault.

[email protected] replied 30 minutes after, and fb, a few hours..


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 7, 2013)

I got the $50 order! I think Birchbox gave us 2 day shipping cause they knew they were behind on orders.



I'm just glad to have caught the deal and wouldn't have minded waiting a few more days with standard shipping. Birchbox is great!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 7, 2013)

> both are reasonable responses, but taylor's is definitely better fromÂ the customer's point of view. i actually already waited several days before even sending them an email, so i'm glad that they're recognizing that most probably it's not gonna make it to its destination. i also appreciate that taylor recognizes that this hassles me and gives me 100 points to make up for my slight sadness. i don't blame birchbox for this error though. they shipped my items right away, and it's definitely USPS' fault. [email protected] replied 30 minutes after, and fb, a few hours..


 Oh, I completely agree! That is great they will even work to correct an issue they had nothing to do with. Ugh. I still haven't heard back from the Facebook message. I sent it hours ago. It doesn't even have a "read at" time stamp. ðŸ˜” in gonna send an email for sure now.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Dec 7, 2013)

Following up on my post from last week (BB issued too many of the $50 off promo codes, I was able to check out with it, but it wasn't honored when my order was processed).  BB apologized for the inconvenience and is sending a return shipping label.  Some people on here suggested they might offer a partial refund or points, but my customer rep. did not offer anything along those lines.  That's actually fine with me, because I didn't expect anything extra.  I just wish they were able to cancel the order before it shipped so I didn't have to go through the hassle of returning it.  Oh well!  Going to try to stay positive about BB because I am really loving my boxes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Omfg. I had an order go missing and they sent a replacement (minus a couple of items that were out of stock for which bb issued me credit. The replacement order arrived with the correct packing slip. It looked like everything was gift packaged to be nice and made up the error so I opened it; I opened the pretty gift box. No, they actually sent me the precious metals box by mistake. Omg. I emailed them. Kind of insane. Will see what they say.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omfg. I had an order go missing and they sent a replacement (minus a couple of items that were out of stock for which bb issued me credit. The replacement order arrived with the correct packing slip. It looked like everything was gift packaged to be nice and made up the error so I opened it; I opened the pretty gift box. No, they actually sent me the precious metals box by mistake. Omg. I emailed them. Kind of insane. Will see what they say. 


Oh my goodness! I want to hear the follow up to this ... will they let you keep it? I hope so!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

> Oh my goodness! I want to hear the follow up to this ... will they let you keep it? I hope so!


 No idea! I mean they have made some mistakes with this order before this so I have no idea if they'll say "hey this has sucked so keep the box." I also feel weird about it because it would be weird if I returned it and someone else had to pay over $100 for something that had been sent to someone's house and opened already. That doesn't seem very luxurious to me. But I also didn't buy it (although the stuff I did buy still isn't here and I ordered it on November 23!)


----------



## ariana077 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Omfg. I had an order go missing and they sent a replacement (minus a couple of items that were out of stock for which bb issued me credit. The replacement order arrived with the correct packing slip. It looked like everything was gift packaged to be nice and made up the error so I opened it; I opened the pretty gift box. No, they actually sent me the precious metals box by mistake. Omg. I emailed them. Kind of insane. Will see what they say.


 I wish I was in your shoes, I want that box (or things in it!) sooooo bad!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 No, they actually sent me the precious metals box by mistake. Omg. I emailed them. Kind of insane. Will see what they say. 

Holy crap, I'm so jealous!  I loved that box but couldn't justify the purchase right now. I hope you get to keep it!


----------



## melonz (Dec 8, 2013)

So did anyone get the Ayres body butter free sample? Just got my order and *not surprised*, no body butter. /sigh..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omfg. I had an order go missing and they sent a replacement (minus a couple of items that were out of stock for which bb issued me credit. The replacement order arrived with the correct packing slip. It looked like everything was gift packaged to be nice and made up the error so I opened it; I opened the pretty gift box. No, they actually sent me the precious metals box by mistake. Omg. I emailed them. Kind of insane. Will see what they say. 


Seriously jealous, especially since they're sold out now.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 8, 2013)

> So did anyone get the Ayres body butter free sample? Just got my order and *not surprised*, no body butter. /sigh..


 I'm assuming mine is frozen in the north Texas tundra...no box yet. They shipped it via UPS though, is this unusual?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So did anyone get the Ayres body butter free sample? Just got my order and *not surprised*, no body butter. /sigh..
nope but they should at least have the heart to tell us that the order has been cancelled.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

Although if they are sold out they might make me send it back so they can resend it to someone. I mean I didn't pay for it so obviously it's not right to just take it from them. But we will see.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although if they are sold out they might make me send it back so they can resend it to someone. I mean I didn't pay for it so obviously it's not right to just take it from them. But we will see.
However it works out I hope it's in your favor! At least some points for the hassle of the return ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although if they are sold out they might make me send it back so they can resend it to someone. I mean I didn't pay for it so obviously it's not right to just take it from them. But we will see.
They told me they weren't getting anymore in stock so I'd be very interested to know what they do with it if they do ask for it back.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

My 13 month keychain came in! I have no use for it, basically, but I'm so happy that I got one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 13 month keychain came in! I have no use for it, basically, but I'm so happy that I got one!
If you're a chapstick fiend like I, it is perfect for that!

I wonder if I'll get another on my 2nd yr anniversary, I would like one with the new logo....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

I have too many keys and too many things on my key ring at the moment! (Ok. I have a carabiner and a tape measure from target but both add lots of bulk!) Eta: this is the new logo right?








> If you're a chapstick fiend like I, it is perfect for that! I wonder if I'll get another on my 2nd yr anniversary, I would like one with the new logo....


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Update on my mistaken precious metals box. They are making me return it which is fine but they still haven't sent me my initial order. They also seemed to think that the products from my initial order were in there which was not the case. What annoys me is that they lost my initial order and said "if you have dupes of those products you ordered we will send you a shipping label so that you can return those as well." Like how much returning do I have to do when birchbox screws up? Two of the products aren't even available any more. They gave me points and a refund for those two products which is nice but this is still rather annoying.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Update on my mistaken precious metals box. They are making me return it which is fine but they still haven't sent me my initial order. They also seemed to think that the products from my initial order were in there which was not the case. What annoys me is that they lost my initial order and said "if you have dupes of those products you ordered we will send you a shipping label so that you can return those as well." Like how much returning do I have to do when birchbox screws up? Two of the products aren't even available any more. They gave me points and a refund for those two products which is nice but this is still rather annoying.
Should I nag them to sell me that box? bahahahah. I seriously wanted it for christmas and THE DAY I reminded my parents about it, it sold them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

PS they said "you can just pay for the precious metals box if you'd like to keep it" I wasn't expecting it for free but uhhhh I would have ordered it if I'd had a desperate desire for it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

> Should I nag them to sell me that box? bahahahah. I seriously wanted it for christmas and THE DAYÂ I reminded my parents about it, it sold them.


 Ha, will let you know what they say. I told them i still hadn't received anything from my initial order. I'd be fine replacing my initial order from two weeks ago with this box plus my points just to call it a day but I don't know if you can negotiate that kind of thing with them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

> Should I nag them to sell me that box? bahahahah. I seriously wanted it for christmas and THE DAYÂ I reminded my parents about it, it sold them.


 You could buy it off of nicepenguines, all parties agreeing of course! For some odd reason I really want those headphones.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

> You could buy it off of nicepenguines, all parties agreeing of course! For some odd reason I really want those headphones.


 Seriously! I'm in love with those headphones and I would rather pay $120 and get them plus other cool items rather than pay $100 for just them


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PS they said "you can just pay for the precious metals box if you'd like to keep it" I wasn't expecting it for free but uhhhh I would have ordered it if I'd had a desperate desire for it.
haha That is funny. Your order has to be the biggest BB boondoggle yet!  Hopefully they resolve it ASAP!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PS they said "you can just pay for the precious metals box if you'd like to keep it" I wasn't expecting it for free but uhhhh I would have ordered it if I'd had a desperate desire for it.
That's absurd.  They should let you keep it, it was their packing error.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's absurd.  They should let you keep it, it was their packing error.  
When I worked in retail we had a rule that we had to make the customer happy, no matter what they wanted, but there was a dollar value cap that it couldn't exceed.

I wonder if this accident exceeds the dollar amount that BB reps are allowed to give.  Or maybe this rep wants the box for herself. Haha!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I worked in retail we had a rule that we had to make the customer happy, no matter what they wanted, but there was a dollar value cap that it couldn't exceed.

I wonder if this accident exceeds the dollar amount that BB reps are allowed to give.  Or maybe this rep wants the box for herself. Haha!
I get that, I work in retail as well on a part time basis and if it's minor I'll "make her day."

I was once shipped an completely wrong Sephora order and they told me to keep it and sent me my correct order the next day.  But I agree it probably varies company to company and price point to price point.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

I emailed them that I'd be happy to keep the box in exchange for my BB points (300) and the cost of the original order I made, just to "close the case" and move on. If that doesn't work, I'll let kawaii know. are we both in Atlanta, kawaii?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them that I'd be happy to keep the box in exchange for my BB points (300) and the cost of the original order I made, just to "close the case" and move on. If that doesn't work, I'll let kawaii know. are we both in Atlanta, kawaii?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You are amazing! I'm actually in Macon, and then I'll be headed to South Carolina on the 18th after I'm done with exams.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them that I'd be happy to keep the box in exchange for my BB points (300) and the cost of the original order I made, just to "close the case" and move on. If that doesn't work, I'll let kawaii know. are we both in Atlanta, kawaii?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I hope both of you benefit from the situation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to nerd out for a second though, as I envy both of you for living near the CDC which is where I eventually want to work. Epidemiologist is my dream job! 

sorry for the OT


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get that, I work in retail as well on a part time basis and if it's minor I'll "make her day."

I was once shipped an completely wrong Sephora order and they told me to keep it and sent me my correct order the next day.  But I agree it probably varies company to company and price point to price point.  
I, on the whole, always think its rude when a company sends the wrong item and then asks for it back, especially because if it's beauty items because I doubt they're going to reshelve it for health reasons. If they made a mistake, they should have to eat that.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

I suppose what seems so odd is that I still haven't gotten the items from my original order of 11/23. It would be a little annoying to have to drive to the post office to return something due to their mixup before I had even received my original order.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PS they said "you can just pay for the precious metals box if you'd like to keep it" I wasn't expecting it for free but uhhhh I would have ordered it if I'd had a desperate desire for it.
According to the FTC if someone sends you unordered merchandise then it is legally yours. You're supposed to be nice and notify them (as you did) but they have to pay return shipping and arrange to have it picked up. 

http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise

Of course I imagine if you did this to BB then you would probably alienate them and that would be pretty unfortunate. But it doesn't hurt to point out to them that they should be more gracious when it comes to the mistake they made.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I suppose what seems so odd is that I still haven't gotten the items from my original order of 11/23. It would be a little annoying to have to drive to the post office to return something due to their mixup before I had even received my original order.
Yes, that sounds like a nuisance. IMO you should tell them you'll return it once you get your order so you don't have to keep driving to the PO or they can arrange to have UPS/FedEx pick it up from your work/home.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I suppose what seems so odd is that I still haven't gotten the items from my original order of 11/23. It would be a little annoying to have to drive to the post office to return something due to their mixup before I had even received my original order.

You are MUCH nicer than I am. I would have thrown a SH** fit and there is no way I'd walk to the post office to rectify their mistake.  If they want it, they will have to arrange pick up, especially given the FTC rule on this matter.  For good measure, I'd probably cancel my subscription.  Considering how much they screwed up this particular order, I have to say this is a HUGE customer service fail.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I suppose what seems so odd is that I still haven't gotten the items from my original order of 11/23. It would be a little annoying to have to drive to the post office to return something due to their mixup before I had even received my original order.
They should issue you a call tag for it, you shouldn't have to take it to the post office, unless your mailman won't take it, for whatever reason.  But he/she should.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Still no news from them. From my limited knowledge of economics, they aren't incentivizing this situation as well as they could. If I were them, I'd say "keep the box with our compliments. We regret the inconvenience." Or say, "hey, upload a pic of you with the box and we will make it a funny surprise story on our FB page." Or if it is too expensive to do that, which I understand, add some bb points to the account and have someone pick it up at my house. I can't see why the $100 the box costs is worth this many hours of back and forth. Hopefully this gets resolved today.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no news from them. From my limited knowledge of economics, they aren't incentivizing this situation as well as they could.

If I were them, I'd say "keep the box with our compliments. We regret the inconvenience." Or say, "hey, upload a pic of you with the box and we will make it a funny surprise story on our FB page." Or if it is too expensive to do that, which I understand, add some bb points to the account and have someone pick it up at my house. I can't see why the $100 the box costs is worth this many hours of back and forth. Hopefully this gets resolved today.
It is really strange how they bend over backwards for someone missing a sample in their box or unhappy with their free pick-two, but here you are still without the items you ordered over two weeks ago and going through these hoops to correct their many errors... it doesn't make any sense.  I have to say, their suggestion that you pay for the PM box and that the other items you actually wanted were somehow included in the incorrect shipment rubbed me the wrong way, for sure.


----------



## KNT101184 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no news from them. From my limited knowledge of economics, they aren't incentivizing this situation as well as they could.

If I were them, I'd say "keep the box with our compliments. We regret the inconvenience." Or say, "hey, upload a pic of you with the box and we will make it a funny surprise story on our FB page." Or if it is too expensive to do that, which I understand, add some bb points to the account and have someone pick it up at my house. I can't see why the $100 the box costs is worth this many hours of back and forth. Hopefully this gets resolved today.

Too bad the items you ordered weren't in the box so you could just keep it all!  My very first order with Sephora, they sent me the makeup palette I ordered and some hair care set that had 4 full size products in it.  I was completely amazed and thought it was some kind of gift with purchase or overstock.  Then I looked the gift set up on their website and noticed it sold for $130!  They never said anything so I just kept it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 9, 2013)

> Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations! That's a great outcome.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yay! paulina is awesome and i'm glad that everything worked out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2013)

> Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! Now there's the BB customer service we know and love!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yippee!! I feel like I just saw a happy ending to an emotional movie.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

I finally received my $50 off order, yay! Kind of sad about the Jouer cracker because I didn't get the barrette. I got a SUPER cute bow ring but I have tiny fingers and it's too big (it's probably a size 7).  I think I'm going to get another one the next time they send me a code because I NEED that barrette!  The little lip gloss was too adorable.  Not really worth $16, but I'd get another one for 20% off.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow that is wonderful!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally received my $50 off order, yay! Kind of sad about the Jouer cracker because I didn't get the barrette. I got a SUPER cute bow ring but I have tiny fingers and it's too big (it's probably a size 7).  I think I'm going to get another one the next time they send me a code because I NEED that barrette!  The little lip gloss was too adorable.  Not really worth $16, but I'd get another one for 20% off.
I love the tiny lip gloss! The barrette is actually more like a fancy bobby pin... but every time I wear it I get a ton of compliments. I've been considering ordering another.... my gift sub account hasn't used the mobile20 yet..


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update! For those of you following this saga, I got an email from Paulina @ Birchbox offering to let me keep the box in exchange for the 200 pts they had credited me earlier (when they lost my shipment the first time some of the items were no longer in stock by the time they were re-sending so they gave me points). They are also sending my missing order to me. I am thrilled with this outcome. It's kind of a Christmas miracle! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Fantastic! That's one of the best possible outcomes!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally got my 'Ayres' order. It was just my pick two (amika blowout spray &amp; Voesh pedicure lotion). Sent an email saying I wish I would of had some sort of notice.


----------



## KNT101184 (Dec 10, 2013)

I may have missed the post - but did anyone that ordered it, actually get their Ayres sample?

I'm kind of glad I missed the promotion because I'd be upset like everyone else.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have missed the post - but did anyone that ordered it, actually get their Ayres sample?

I'm kind of glad I missed the promotion because I'd be upset like everyone else.
Not a single one has popped up


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 10, 2013)

i want to order a gift subscription, and codes to use?


----------



## lovepinkk (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a question.. When you order from the birchbox shop are you supposed to get tracking? My order says shipping via newgistics but has no tracking #


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

> I have a question.. When you order from the birchbox shop are you supposed to get tracking? My order says shipping via newgistics but has no tracking #


 Hmm that's odd! You should get a tracking number. I'd email BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 11, 2013)

I received my order that was supposed to have the "Ayres" body butter..No butter for this body in the box. I think we should have been told we weren't getting the free item. I made a $35 purchase. I could have used a discount code to get money off, but I used the body butter code instead...stupid...stupid...stupid...


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

Mobile20 isn't working anymore. i had used it on my main acct, but tried it on my second and it won't work. Does anyone know if there are any other promo codes right now?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 11, 2013)

> Mobile20 isn't working anymore. i had used it on my main acct, but tried it on my second and it won't work. Does anyone know if there are any other promo codes right now?Â


 I just tried it on my second account and it works. Is your cart over $ 35? I think that is the total.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just tried it on my second account and it works. Is your cart over $ 35? I think that is the total.
I think it is actually for over $50. Ugh, too high BB. I need a good $25-35 min purchase code of at least 20% to get me to pull the trigger on this cart I've been sitting on (and that they insist on emailing me about every 6 hours...).


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

> I just tried it on my second account and it works. Is your cart over $ 35? I think that is the total.


 Yes. My cart is 100. That's so strange. Hmm. I will try again.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got my first BB shop order in the mail. I ordered a BB Man subscription, Origins face mask and a Mystery Sample Pack.. except I seem to be missing the samples.

Do these ship separately? There's two items listed on my invoice, the Origins mask and an item that just is called "5823", maybe that's the sample pack item? Either way, it wasn't in the box :/


----------



## lovepinkk (Dec 12, 2013)

> > I have a question.. When you order from the birchbox shop are you supposed to get tracking? My order says shipping via newgistics but has no tracking #
> 
> 
> Hmm that's odd! You should get a tracking number. I'd email BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> > I have a question.. When you order from the birchbox shop are you supposed to get tracking? My order says shipping via newgistics but has no tracking #
> 
> 
> Hmm that's odd! You should get a tracking number. I'd email BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ok thanks, I did!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my order that was supposed to have the "Ayres" body butter..No butter for this body in the box. I think we should have been told we weren't getting the free item. I made a $35 purchase. I could have used a discount code to get money off, but I used the body butter code instead...stupid...stupid...stupid...
Hey there, I was upset at this too so I emailed them.

They responded saying they sent emails to everyone who ordered the ayres (I never received one...don't remember hearing of anyone getting one) but gave me 100 points for the confusion. They also are sending me a brand new replacement box because one of my boxes had glass shards from broken perfume. 

As crappy as the situation is, I would email them. BB CS is top notch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get this resolved!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first BB shop order in the mail. I ordered a BB Man subscription, Origins face mask and a Mystery Sample Pack.. except I seem to be missing the samples.

Do these ship separately? There's two items listed on my invoice, the Origins mask and an item that just is called "5823", maybe that's the sample pack item? Either way, it wasn't in the box :/ 

I have a recent order form with '5823' listed as the sample pack...seems like an oopsie on their part! Maybe now you'll get a 'super pick-2'!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey there, I was upset at this too so I emailed them.

They responded saying they sent emails to everyone who ordered the ayres (I never received one...don't remember hearing of anyone getting one) but gave me 100 points for the confusion. They also are sending me a brand new replacement box because one of my boxes had glass shards from broken perfume. 

As crappy as the situation is, I would email them. BB CS is top notch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get this resolved!
I guess I will email them. I'm not trying to be a points hog, however I don't like being baited. I NEVER received an email, and I just checked my spam folders...

I will keep you utd on my progress!! Thanks Mrs. Rivers!!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first BB shop order in the mail. I ordered a BB Man subscription, Origins face mask and a Mystery Sample Pack.. except I seem to be missing the samples.

Do these ship separately? There's two items listed on my invoice, the Origins mask and an item that just is called "5823", maybe that's the sample pack item? Either way, it wasn't in the box :/ 

I have a recent order form with '5823' listed as the sample pack...seems like an oopsie on their part! Maybe now you'll get a 'super pick-2'!

What's a super pick 2?  Or did you just make that up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lol


----------



## buhdderkupp (Dec 12, 2013)

Are the mystery sample packs sold out? I'm placing an order for a gift and figured I'd add it on (my purchase is at $75), but when I go on the page, it doesn't give me the option to add it to my cart.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *buhdderkupp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are the mystery sample packs sold out? I'm placing an order for a gift and figured I'd add it on (my purchase is at $75), but when I go on the page, it doesn't give me the option to add it to my cart.
Yes, unfortunately they are currently out of stock and the men's pick 2 are too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it makes no sense to be out of stock. That's like saying their entire inventory is out of stock!

I miss being able to pick specific items in a pick-2 because my mystery ones have always been really, REALLY bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I envy those of you who have received wonderful ones!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it makes no sense to be out of stock. That's like saying their entire inventory is out of stock!

I miss being able to pick specific items in a pick-2 because my mystery ones have always been really, REALLY bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I envy those of you who have received wonderful ones!! 
I don't think it's the same thing. The pick 2s are individually packaged together, they could be having to go through and pair up and package. It's not like they just grab two random items from the entire birchbox shop.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What's a super pick 2?  Or did you just make that up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lol
On the BB Pick 2 thread people have said Pick 2's that come from oopsies are better than regular ones...not sure how true this is but I do hope you get a nice one!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got an email for 30% off warm weather accessories with code WINTERWARM30 -- I'm really hoping Happy Socks come back in stock.  I got a pair in my Snow Day box and ordered a pair of their over the knee socks in Happy Socks' Cyber Monday sale.  They're PERFECT, and I'm obsessed!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 14, 2013)

So I became part of the club of people with 2 boxes, I decided to go with the promo if you refer someone you get 100 point instead of 50. Figured I have been wanting 2 anyways so I signed up with my other email and I figure I'll keep it for two months get to 100 points and then send my other account a $10 gift card.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 14, 2013)

Was there no wait list if you went through the referral link?



> So I became part of the club of people with 2 boxes, I decided to go with the promo if you refer someone you get 100 point instead of 50. Figured I have been wanting 2 anyways so I signed up with my other email and I figure I'll keep it for two months get to 100 points and then send my other account a $10 gift card.Â


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email for 30% off warm weather accessories with code WINTERWARM30 -- I'm really hoping Happy Socks come back in stock.  I got a pair in my Snow Day box and ordered a pair of their over the knee socks in Happy Socks' Cyber Monday sale.  They're PERFECT, and I'm obsessed!  
might check marshalls - the one by me has holiday packs of 3 for $15 i think!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  might check marshalls - the one by me has holiday packs of 3 for $15 i think!
Thanks for the tip! I will check!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was there no wait list if you went through the referral link?
Nope no waitlist it said my box will ship Dec 24. Which I thought was pretty good since it's the holidays and all that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 14, 2013)

[@]ashleygo[/@] yay! Two of my friends signed up today so I have 200 more points bringing me up to 800 after I do this month's reviews. WOOHOO!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@ashleygo yay! Two of my friends signed up today so I have 200 more points bringing me up to 800 after I do this month's reviews. WOOHOO!
That's awesome it brought me up to 600 after my reviews. The points are burning a hole in my pocket. I have an order all picked out, but I'm holding out for some sort of code or something.


----------



## saku (Dec 16, 2013)

You've spent a lot of time pondering what to get for other people this season. To reward your holiday-mindedness, here's a treat just for you: *Earn 50 extra Birchbox Points when you spend $25+ in our Shop*. So, that ingenious hair tool you've been eyeing while holiday shopping? Now's the time to scoop one up. Just use code *GIFT50* at checkout to claim your points with purchase. But don't waitâ€”*offer only valid through 12/23!***


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2013)

I just used GIFT50. It looks like it's a 1-time use code. It did take me up to 209 points after that order, so I went and placed another order and used 200 points.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 17, 2013)

Woooo! finally got an anniversary code after not seeing one for 6 months Dirty30 for 30% for my 30th box! Time to load up the cart and spend my hoard of points!


----------



## tasertag (Dec 17, 2013)

> Woooo! finally got an anniversary code after not seeing one for 6 months Dirty30 for 30% for my 30th box! Time to load up the cart and spend my hoard of points!


 30% is pretty awesome.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


30% is pretty awesome.

I'm so excited!  I'm at 524 points so i'm almost considering spending $26 first and using the code for a bonus 50 points to get to 600.  600 points + $10 giftcard I have + 30% and I could do some damage.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2013)

I used the promo code on an order, placed a 2nd order, and I'm on lunch now so I just checked my e-mail. I got my 21-month anniversary code 5 minutes after the 2nd order. I'm kinda ticked off, but GIFT50 was probably a better deal. Now I'm off to see about another $35 order.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

If it's worth it to you, you can always call in and cancel!



> I used the promo code on an order, placed a 2nd order, and I'm on lunch now so I just checked my e-mail. I got my 21-month anniversary code 5 minutes after the 2nd order. I'm kinda ticked off, but GIFT50 was probably a better deal. Now I'm off to see about another $35 order.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

head's up! if you haven't used a previous month's anniversary code, I think they're available again! I just tried today and it was active all of the last week of November (my 13th month was in October), and not active from Dec 1 - today. Too bad the item I wanted just went OOS ):

Mystery packs are back in stock too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine worked!!! Now.. To use points or not on a beauty blender duo



> head's up! if you haven't used a previous month's anniversary code, I think they're available again! I just tried today and it was active all of the last week of November (my 13th month was in October), and not active from Dec 1 - today. Too bad the item I wanted just went OOS ): Mystery packs are back in stock too!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine worked too- I ended up going with the extra 50 points though for my BB cream.. now I have 100 points (I just cannot hold onto points... I have a problem.) Now trying to decide if 25% is worth it with 100 points on the Jouer sparkle eyeliner in Fox (IT LOOKS SO PRETTY AND SPARKLES THOUGH) and a Jouer Cracker because.. because.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine worked too- I ended up going with the extra 50 points though for my BB cream.. now I have 100 points (I just cannot hold onto points... I have a problem.) Now trying to decide if 25% is worth it with 100 points on the Jouer sparkle eyeliner in Fox (IT LOOKS SO PRETTY AND SPARKLES THOUGH) and a Jouer Cracker because.. because.

Jouer Cracker! I've been trying to decide what to order so I could also add a cracker because.. because lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jouer Cracker! I've been trying to decide what to order so I could also add a cracker because.. because lol

It just looks like SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jouer Cracker! I've been trying to decide what to order so I could also add a cracker because.. because lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It just looks like SO MUCH FUN!!


Omgodd guys I added that cracker to my cart and then removed it and added it back in and removed it again and got something else instead to reach my $35 for my Pick 2.. I really, really want it but I can't justify spending $16 on it!!!!  Maybe I can wait for those crackers to go on sale after the holidays from their direct website or elsewhere.. I will totally keep my eyes peeled out for them after the holiday!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 18, 2013)

Just say no to crackers....lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just say no to crackers....lol


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to mention other stores on here (crosses fingers), but Bath &amp; Body Works has an amazing sale today. I got $282 worth of stuff, for $43. Their Aromatherapy lotion (normally $13 a bottle) is on sale today only for $5. There is a 25% off the entire store coupon online which makes them $3.75 a bottle. Unbelievable. There is also a "Free item (up to $13) when you spend $10" coupon. More free stuff! They have a VIP Bucket for $15 when you spend $30. It has 10 full size items in it, dubbed as the 10 top sellers of 2013. Valued at $90. They also had some of their 3 wick candles (normally $22.50) on sale for $10 ($7.50 after the 25% off) Merry Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 21, 2013)

> I don't know if I'm allowed to mention other stores on here (crosses fingers), but Bath &amp; Body Works has an amazing sale today. I got $282 worth of stuff, for $43. Their Aromatherapy lotion (normally $13 a bottle) is on sale today only for $5. There is a 25% off the entire store coupon online which makes them $3.75 a bottle. Unbelievable. There is also a "Free item (up to $13) when you spend $10" coupon. More free stuff! They have a VIP Bucket for $15 when you spend $30. It has 10 full size items in it, dubbed as the 10 top sellers of 2013. Valued at $90. They also had some of their 3 wick candles (normally $22.50) on sale for $10 ($7.50 after the 25% off) Merry Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@QueerAsFcuk Thanks for the tip! Things like this are great for the Enabler thread - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139699/enablers-and-anyone-who-wants-to-share-their-shopping-deals/ (I think this worked). Happy holidays!!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just say no to crackers....lol
Yeah. I got one last year, and it was a bit of a letdown. But the ones for this year look a little better.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 22, 2013)

I got an e-mail this morning about the YEARLY99 promo saying it's 2 boxes free instead of 1. It's a good deal, but I'm waiting for another double points promo like pay 110 get 220 points or something.


----------



## Linnake (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an e-mail this morning about the YEARLY99 promo saying it's 2 boxes free instead of 1. It's a good deal, but I'm waiting for another double points promo like pay 110 get 220 points or something.
 You can't use points towards a yearly subscription, correct?


----------



## alisong (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an e-mail this morning about the YEARLY99 promo saying it's 2 boxes free instead of 1. It's a good deal, but I'm waiting for another double points promo like pay 110 get 220 points or something.

The email I got this morning was for double points instead. I have a gift sub, and next month was going to be the last one.

Code is JOIN110ANNUAL or JOIN10MONTHLY for double points. My email said the offer was good until 1/10/14. I just did it for the full year, and my 220 points are already added, yay! Give that code a try.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2013)

The only email I received on the email attached to my annual sub (and the ones attached to former subs) was alerting me to the existence of next-day delivery.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have to wait until tomorrow to see what's on the other email for my monthly sub (that I plan on canceling in January) since I used my work email for that one.


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The email I got this morning was for double points instead. I have a gift sub, and next month was going to be the last one.

Code is JOIN110ANNUAL or JOIN10MONTHLY for double points. My email said the offer was good until 1/10/14. I just did it for the full year, and my 220 points are already added, yay! Give that code a try.
I am so glad I checked this out.  I canceled because I wanted to make sure I got double points.  I never received any emails, but JOIN110ANNUAL ended up working for me.  Woot!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 22, 2013)

Ooh... I paid for my annual sub on 1/25. Does anyone know when it will ask me to renew? I want in on these points!



> I am so glad I checked this out.Â  I canceled because I wanted to make sure I got double points.Â  I never received any emails, but JOIN110ANNUAL ended up working for me.Â  Woot!


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh... I paid for my annual sub on 1/25. Does anyone know when it will ask me to renew? I want in on these points!
You might be able to try it now.  I knew that I bought the 12-month last December, so a couple weeks ago I just went to my account settings and saw something about the auto-renew of my yearly sub - so I immediately canceled the auto-renew.  Then I've just been waiting for an email offering the points (and checking here to see if any codes appear).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The email I got this morning was for double points instead. I have a gift sub, and next month was going to be the last one.

Code is JOIN110ANNUAL or JOIN10MONTHLY for double points. My email said the offer was good until 1/10/14. I just did it for the full year, and my 220 points are already added, yay! Give that code a try.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh... I paid for my annual sub on 1/25. Does anyone know when it will ask me to renew? I want in on these points!
 tried Birchbox a few months last year and wasn't hugely thrilled.  But will try it again. Is this the BEST deal out there to try it?  I didn't like it when they sent a pen, when I got my shipping way ofter others, and got orange lipstick... maybe I need to modify my survey.   But did want to check and see if you think this is the best offer.


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Dec 23, 2013)

So I cancelled my auto renew that was scheduled for January, but where do I go on the birchbox site to resub and use the JOIN110ANNUAL code?


----------



## reepy (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vanessa Jones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my auto renew that was scheduled for January, but where do I go on the birchbox site to resub and use the JOIN110ANNUAL code?
Yeah, I would like to know that too.  I opted out for renewal (my subscription ends this month) and when I try to subscribe, it just says I already have one.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to subscribe using the code before that expires


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vanessa Jones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my auto renew that was scheduled for January, but where do I go on the birchbox site to resub and use the JOIN110ANNUAL code?
I think when I did it, I just went to my account settings page.  It currently says something about the Women's Subscription is Active, but after I canceled, I believe it said something about subscribing.  I just clicked on it and added the one year to my cart.  Then, at the cart, I added the code and it applied, so I knew it would work.


----------



## reepy (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think when I did it, I just went to my account settings page.  It currently says something about the Women's Subscription is Active, but after I canceled, I believe it said something about subscribing.  I just clicked on it and added the one year to my cart.  Then, at the cart, I added the code and it applied, so I knew it would work.
Mine still says "active."  I guess I may have to wait till it gets past December.  I'll keep stalking it though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 24, 2013)

> > Â  I think when I did it, I just went to my account settings page.Â  It currently says something about the Women's Subscription is Active, but after I canceled, I believe it said something about subscribing.Â  I just clicked on it and added the one year to my cart.Â  Then, at the cart, I added the code and it applied, so I knew it would work.
> 
> 
> Mine still says "active."Â  I guess I may have to wait till it gets past December.Â  I'll keep stalking it though.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's strange. I canceled on November 30th so I wouldn't get charged the next day. The thing to reactivate was there as soon as I refreshed the Account Settings page. I also got an e-mail about rejoining almost immediately. I resubbed December 2nd when I got paid.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone else have to pay tax on their first BB monthly box checkout if they're resubbing? :/ I noticed this before when I repurchased a monthly sub to get the GWP free shampoo, but i thought it was also charging because I had a physical product. Mreh.

otoh:

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *TOCCA Meet the Girls Fragrance Collection* TB 0133 1 $62.00 Subtotal $72.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25) -$25.50 Tax $2.79 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$9.29* 
Yippee! Meet the girls is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 24, 2013)

> Does anyone else have to pay tax on their first BB monthly boxÂ checkout if they're resubbing? :/ I noticed this before when I repurchased a monthly sub to get the GWP free shampoo, but i thought it was also charging because I had a physical product. Mreh. otoh: Yippee! Meet the girls is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow, you got a great deal there. I think it's only certain states where Bb is required to charge tax. I re-subbed on December 2nd and it didn't charge me tax. I live in Iowa.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else have to pay tax on their first BB monthly box checkout if they're resubbing? :/ I noticed this before when I repurchased a monthly sub to get the GWP free shampoo, but i thought it was also charging because I had a physical product. Mreh.

otoh:

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *TOCCA Meet the Girls Fragrance Collection* TB 0133 1 $62.00 Subtotal $72.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25) -$25.50 Tax $2.79 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$9.29* 
Yippee! Meet the girls is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahah I am probably going to make the same exact order on friday (payday)! Only I have 300 points, but I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2013)

Yow, the site is *ugly* right now.  It doesn't matter whether I'm on my laptop or my phone.  I really hope they fix it soon!  The app more or less works, but I can't get to the things I'm trying to get at (feedback, the new products page) that way, and it doesn't have any of the photos.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello again.  I asked earlier but didn't get a response.  What is the absolute best promo code that I can use to get an annual subscription?  I see some folks on here use 25% off, but is that tied to their account after being on there for a year?  or can anyone use that?   It seems that anyone can use the code to get double points.  Are some codes specific to an account and some generic?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello again.  I asked earlier but didn't get a response.  What is the absolute best promo code that I can use to get an annual subscription?  I see some folks on here use 25% off, but is that tied to their account after being on there for a year?  or can anyone use that?   It seems that anyone can use the code to get double points.  Are some codes specific to an account and some generic?  Thanks in advance.

The 25% is a code that's tied to the account- it's a 13 month perk.. as well as.. ladies help me out.. I dunno when the other perks come!  The double points one is for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've never gotten a year long subscription so I'm not sure what's best!  Hope this helps even just a little!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay. I bit the bullet and upgraded to a yearly subscription with the YEARLY99 code. My monthly one should automatically cancel right? I just used the link that they sent me in the promo email and it added a yearly subscription to my cart. So I just added the pick 2 and code and checked out. I'm nervous. I haven't had a yearly subscription yet, and I don't want to screw anything up. Hahahaha.


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 27, 2013)

Yep - that should work since you can only have one subscription per account. So if you now have the yearly - the monthly is no more on that account. Congrats on taking the leap!


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 27, 2013)

computer going nuts....sorry


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a yearly sub that's set to renew at the beginning of January - I am going to cancel then sign right back up with Yearly99 so I can get the extra pts &amp; pick-two. Any problems with this plan that I'm not seeing??


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 28, 2013)

> I have a yearly sub that's set to renew at the beginning of January - I am going to cancel then sign right back up with Yearly99 so I can get the extra pts &amp; pick-two. Any problems with this plan that I'm not seeing??


Nope - great plan. Did it myself.


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a yearly sub that's set to renew at the beginning of January - I am going to cancel then sign right back up with Yearly99 so I can get the extra pts &amp; pick-two. Any problems with this plan that I'm not seeing??
Okay, apparently Birchbox heard my thoughts and is trying to make it hard on me... The cancel link that I KNOW was under my account settings page a few days ago is now missing!!  How do I do this now??


----------



## camel11 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, apparently Birchbox heard my thoughts and is trying to make it hard on me... The cancel link that I KNOW was under my account settings page a few days ago is now missing!!  How do I do this now??
This happened to me!! Someone helped my posting the cancel link, and I was able to get it that way.  I'm going to go look for you. I'm just happy I'm not crazy!!!!


----------



## camel11 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, apparently Birchbox heard my thoughts and is trying to make it hard on me... The cancel link that I KNOW was under my account settings page a few days ago is now missing!!  How do I do this now??


Here's the ink: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/

This should allow you to go through the steps for cancelling!


----------



## reepy (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Here's the ink: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/

This should allow you to go through the steps for cancelling!
If you do that, will you still be able to keep the same account when re-subscribing?  (i.e. so you keep your points from old and new subscription together)


----------



## camel11 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you do that, will you still be able to keep the same account when re-subscribing?  (i.e. so you keep your points from old and new subscription together)
Yep! You keep your account and resubscribe without a wait-list, etc. I've still been using/earning points despite cancelling.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 29, 2013)

I tried that YEARLY99 and can't use it - looks like only upgrades. Sounds like *JOIN110ANNUAL *is the only option for newbies.  Thanks @elizabethrose for responding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ...wanted to see if anyone else had better news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok guys I have a question... I ordered my first duo of Beauty Blenders and they came in. One sponge is definitely less of a neon pink and more of a pastel... Or at least muted. This mute one is also flatter on the bottom - like what an apple looks like if you were to peel it with a knife and gave up after one stroke. Is it worth complaining about or am I being crazy? I don't want them to hate me :/ Eta: like if I should move this post lol just realized I posted in the first BB thread that popped up on my sub list haha.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 29, 2013)

*I just clicked upgrade my sub to yearly, and used code* *join110annual &amp; added mystery pick two and went through fine...*

*EDIT ~ Forgot to add that I was a monthly subscriber and never yearly.*


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay I did this and it said I was cancelled. I logged out and logged back in to resubscribe, and it still says my account is active. Anyone know what's going on??


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you get an email? Did your points add to your account? I am assuming if it says active your fine. My 220 points are in my account and got my email and says active..but I didn't cancel...I just hit upgrade?


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 29, 2013)

I was yearly, set to bill again in January. I'm trying to cancel my yearly sub so I can re-sub with the extra pts &amp; choose two. (Like what MUfiend said she did above). I followed the cancel link and it said I cancelled, but no email and my account status still says active. I want it to actually cancel so I can re-sub. Does that make sense? Hopefully I don't end up w/o a January box!


----------



## reepy (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was yearly, set to bill again in January. I'm trying to cancel my yearly sub so I can re-sub with the extra pts &amp; choose two. (Like what MUfiend said she did above). I followed the cancel link and it said I cancelled, but no email and my account status still says active. I want it to actually cancel so I can re-sub. Does that make sense? Hopefully I don't end up w/o a January box!
I have that exact scenario but no way to subscribe again.  When I try it says I already have a subscription even though they've confirmed by cancel auto-bill....frustrating!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no idea..I wasn't yearly before I upgraded. Can you message them on Birchbox? That's how I communicate with them. You will get a box for January, the cut off is either the 14th or 16th of the month.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 29, 2013)

Use code *FIRST20OFF* on your $35+ orderâ€”available through January 3, 2014.

Just got an email. Hope it works for ya'll!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Use codeÂ *FIRST20OFF*Â on your $35+ orderâ€”available throughÂ January 3, 2014 . Just got an email. Hope it works for ya'll!


 Works, thank you! Eta: not sure if anything else dropped in price but the jouer crackers did. I picked up the 4 pack with the code and points for $23.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay I did this and it said I was cancelled. I logged out and logged back in to resubscribe, and it still says my account is active. Anyone know what's going on??
I'm having the same exact problem. I used the link someone posted here to cancel, it showed up that it canceled my auto renewal, but now when I log in it still shows active...


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 29, 2013)

> I'm having the same exact problem. I used the link someone posted here to cancel, it showed up that it canceled my auto renewal, but now when I log in it still shows active...


There's a glitch. The same thing happened to me. I had to call them and ask them to help. They were able to fix it and then I could add a yearly subscription. I had other issues but that's another story...


----------



## cmello (Dec 30, 2013)

hoping you guys can help me here. I go the 13 monhts anniversary code and used it last week to get a few things. Today I got another email to use it by tomorrow. I'm trying to use to get the Frends headphones but it keeps saying the code is not valid. Do you guys know if its a one time use code?? I really hope not since I got the email again today. I emailed BB about it. Do you guys know any other codes out??


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hoping you guys can help me here. I go the 13 monhts anniversary code and used it last week to get a few things. Today I got another email to use it by tomorrow. I'm trying to use to get the Frends headphones but it keeps saying the code is not valid. Do you guys know if its a one time use code?? I really hope not since I got the email again today. I emailed BB about it. Do you guys know any other codes out??
I don't know how much the 13 month code is for but the one I used yesterday was for 20% off. It is FIRST20OFF as long as your order is $35 +


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hoping you guys can help me here. I go the 13 monhts anniversary code and used it last week to get a few things. Today I got another email to use it by tomorrow. I'm trying to use to get the Frends headphones but it keeps saying the code is not valid. Do you guys know if its a one time use code?? I really hope not since I got the email again today. I emailed BB about it. Do you guys know any other codes out??
It's a one time-use code.  They have poorly-timed reminder emails, and don't actually base it off of whether or not you have used your code.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Works, thank you!

Eta: not sure if anything else dropped in price but the jouer crackers did. I picked up the 4 pack with the code and points for $23.
Thanks for the heads up. I picked one of the singles and it had dropped in price to $12 from $16 plus with the 20% off code it was less than $10. Doubt I will have it by New Years but it looks cute and fun. I hope I get a cute jewelry item that I can use.


----------



## cmello (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know how much the 13 month code is for but the one I used yesterday was for 20% off. It is FIRST20OFF as long as your order is $35 +

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a one time-use code.  They have poorly-timed reminder emails, and don't actually base it off of whether or not you have used your code.
thanks guys. so annoyed I didn't pick them up at first now. I tried the 20% off and it works


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the heads up. I picked one of the singles and it had dropped in price to $12 from $16 plus with the 20% off code it was less than $10. Doubt I will have it by New Years but it looks cute and fun. I hope I get a cute jewelry item that I can use. 
Yay! I bought 2 already and they are super fun and everything is really cute. I'm going to keep buying them until I get the sparkly barrette though!  I wish we knew how many variations there were because I kind of want them all haha


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I bought 2 already and they are super fun and everything is really cute. I'm going to keep buying them until I get the sparkly barrette though!  I wish we knew how many variations there were because I kind of want them all haha
That's the item I am hoping for too!!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Tocca perfume set came!! sooo cute ;;
 








For some reason I thought the box it came in would be bigger. This is weird because I've seen it in person in Sephora before so... @[email protected] But very pretty, super happy with my purchase, etc.

for anyone who's curious, here's my Mystery Pack:


----------



## Clackey (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting the 20% off code!  I used it and points to get 2 Origins Charcoal mask and a pick 2 for only $6.80.  I love love love that mask.


----------



## PaisleyFox (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the 20% off code! Using it and my $50 in points I could get a Clarisonic Mia for $50 out of pocket but I don't think I've ever made such a pricey beauty purchase for just one item. Can someone either push me over the edge or pull me back on this one?


----------



## cari12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't get that 20% off code to work. I've never used it and I have more than $35 in my cart. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get that 20% off code to work. I've never used it and I have more than $35 in my cart. Anything else I'm missing?
I just used it and it worked for me.  Every once &amp; awhile I copy and paste the code with a space at the end - maybe that's it?


----------



## cari12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get that 20% off code to work. I've never used it and I have more than $35 in my cart. Anything else I'm missing?
I just used it and it worked for me.  Every once &amp; awhile I copy and paste the code with a space at the end - maybe that's it?

I typed mine in manually but I'll try it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmm. Still won't work on my main account, but does on my 2nd. I'll just use it on there. I wonder if I did use it and forgot? Entirely possible, I've placed a LOT of orders from BB lately ;-)


----------



## KNT101184 (Dec 31, 2013)

All this talk of crackers...I just ordered one with the 20% off code.  Thanks ladies =)


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

Uh.. ok, stupid question. If I use BB points on an order, I don't get new points for the points I've used, right? Like if my order is $100 and I'm using $30 in BB points, I only get points for the $70 I actually "spent", right?


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh.. ok, stupid question. If I use BB points on an order, I don't get new points for the points I've used, right? Like if my order is $100 and I'm using $30 in BB points, I only get points for the $70 I actually "spent", right?
Yes, I just placed one and that is what it did for me.


----------



## penny13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the 20% off code! Using it and my $50 in points I could get a Clarisonic Mia for $50 out of pocket but I don't think I've ever made such a pricey beauty purchase for just one item. Can someone either push me over the edge or pull me back on this one?

It's fantastic - 100% do it! I bought mine on sale for 75.00, and have no regrets.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 2, 2014)

Quick question!

I'm currently only subscribed on a month-to-month basis with Birchbox... does this mean I can use the "JOIN110ANNUAL" promo code by upgrading to the annual subscription without having to cancel? Or is there something else I need to do in order to use the code?

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Jan 2, 2014)

> Quick question! I'm currently only subscribed on a month-to-month basis with Birchbox... does this mean I can use the "JOIN110ANNUAL" promo code by upgrading to the annual subscriptionÂ without having to cancel? Or is there something else I need to do in order to use the code? Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You shouldn't have to cancel. It should let you add a year subscription to your cart if you're month to month and then you can use the code to get the extra points when you check out.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You shouldn't have to cancel. It should let you add a year subscription to your cart if you're month to month and then you can use the code to get the extra points when you check out.
I just used the code and placed my order to get the extra points - it worked.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!

Now I'm interested to see what I get in my pick two...


----------



## MUfiend (Jan 2, 2014)

> I just used the code and placed my order to get the extra pointsÂ - it worked.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you! Now I'm interested to see what I get in my pick two...Â


Yay! They can be hit or miss so fingers crossed you get a great pick 2.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I got an email that the Laqa&amp;Co 5 pc. set is back in stock if anyone was wanting that.  Of course my 13 month codes expired yesterday!! I went ahead and bought the 2 new Lil' lip sets with my code since I already have Lambchop.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay!

They can be hit or miss so fingers crossed you get a great pick 2.
Haha I guess I'll have to wait until 1/6 to see what I get... but at least they've shipped out!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey you all! Just wanted to share what came in my Jouer popper! I got the hair clip which is what I sooooo wanted. They are now $12 and I got mine 20% off and used a few points. Soooo much fun !!!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just used the code and placed my order to get the extra points - it worked.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!

Now I'm interested to see what I get in my pick two... 
Here is my pick two that I got today! Soooooo great! Although I already had the Color Club so I will probably add it to my trade list, but I think it's a great pick two!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey you all! Just wanted to share what came in my Jouer popper! I got the hair clip which is what I sooooo wanted. They are now $12 and I got mine 20% off and used a few points. Soooo much fun !!!



That's awesome! Thank you for sharing a photo with us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always curious to see what kinds of variations are in those tempting Jouer crackers... XD


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

[@]RenoFab[/@] I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 3, 2014)

In my jouer cracker I got the ring shaped like bow. It's so cute! I'm actually happy I got that instead of the hair clip...it looks gorgeous but I just don't use barettes much. My hair is thick and wavy and most barettes or clips don't stay put.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck



but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:



omg this is amazing haha! Love the variation in your six different Jouer crackers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get that barrette one day!


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck



but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:




OMG that is amazing...I kind of wish I would have ordered the 4-pack!

I got a ring with a heart on it, the peace sign bracelet thing and the middle pink gloss.  I emailed them because my ring has a big dent in the middle of it (which stands out since it's a smooth surface) to find out if that was normal.  They're sending me a new cracker!  I'm really impressed with BB customer service.  I was just curious if that's how it was supposed to look.  But I'm kind of excited because I don't like peace signs so hopefully I get a different bracelet.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck



but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:



You know? I really felt like I put it out into the universe and right before I opened it I thought, "please let it be a pinkish lip gloss and the barrette" and ta da! It was. BUT, YOU, my dear, have a beautiful loot as well.



 I would love to have gotten those pretty little earrings and the glittery gold hair tie looks stunning. Are those different variations on the rings? Don't you just love glittery little things?


----------



## natashaia (Jan 4, 2014)

> You know? I really felt like I put it out into the universe and right before I opened it I thought, "please let it be a pinkish lip gloss and the barrette" and ta da! It was. BUT, YOU, my dear, have a beautiful loot as well. :inlove3: Â I would love to have gotten those pretty little earrings and the glittery gold hair tie looksÂ stunning. Are those different variations on the rings? Don't you just love glittery little things?Â


 Y'all Ladies inspired me to buy crackers too! I bought 3!!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 4, 2014)

Enablers! I bought the 4 pack of crackers. :-D


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enablers! I bought the 4 pack of crackers. :-D
I think you will LOVE them! Great gifts too!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck




but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:



Aww, I wish I had known there were earrings in the crackers.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 4, 2014)

> You know? I really felt like I put it out into the universe and right before I opened it I thought, "please let it be a pinkish lip gloss and the barrette" and ta da! It was. BUT, YOU, my dear, have a beautiful loot as well. :inlove3: Â I would love to have gotten those pretty little earrings and the glittery gold hair tie looksÂ stunning. Are those different variations on the rings? Don't you just love glittery little things?Â


 Yep, here's a close up of the rings and earrings.



I wrote to jouer and asked if they can sell me a barrette or tell me where I can buy one, we'll see if they can help me. I guess I will probably buy another few crackers if they can't  Now it's a challenge to get everything haha! P.s. I would totally love to swap my dupes away if anyone wants them!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 4, 2014)

> Yep, here's a close up of the rings and earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote to jouer and asked if they can sell me a barrette or tell me where I can buy one, we'll see if they can help me. I guess I will probably buy another few crackers if they can't  Now it's a challenge to get everything haha! P.s. I would totally love to swap my dupes away if anyone wants them!


 If I get the barrette, I will do some sort of trade with you.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, here's a close up of the rings and earrings.



I wrote to jouer and asked if they can sell me a barrette or tell me where I can buy one, we'll see if they can help me. I guess I will probably buy another few crackers if they can't  Now it's a challenge to get everything haha!

P.s. I would totally love to swap my dupes away if anyone wants them!

Dat bow ring 



 I dunno what I'm hoping for but I'm getting mine on Monday and I'm SO EXCITED!  I also got some Caudalie Divine Oil, which will get here just in time for the -45 degree weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Jan 5, 2014)

FYI: I just checked out Birchbox's Subscriber Sunday page (birchbox.com/sundays) and my consolation price was this code for an extra 35 points on a $35+ purchase: *SUNDAYS35*. It expires end of day Saturday 1/11/2013, and it can only be used once. I'm assuming they will be doing Sunday-specific codes every week?


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know if BB does a code for 18 months? December was my 18th box, but I didn't get a code. I wanted to order some Jouer crackers before they run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, does anyone know if BB does a code for 18 months? December was my 18th box, but I didn't get a code. I wanted to order some Jouer crackers before they run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nope.  So far, after 9, the only ones I've seen are for 13, 16, 21, 24 (maybe 25), and 30 (this month is my 33rd, and I think it would be fun if they sent one here to represent LPs because I'm a bit obsessed with the evolution of the way music is purchased and collected -- to the point where I have a tattoo of a 45 adapter on my arm -- but since record albums are not such A Thing nowadays, that probably won't happen).  There might be one for 36 or 37, but I'm not sure there is anyone on here who has subscribed that long and reported back.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of any promo codes for % off? First20off isn't working anymore


----------



## klg534 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know how the 13th month code works. I got my welcome box in January 2013 so technically this is my 13th month right?Does anyone know the 13 month code...and does it work all month long or not until boxes switch


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, here's a close up of the rings and earrings.



I wrote to jouer and asked if they can sell me a barrette or tell me where I can buy one, we'll see if they can help me. I guess I will probably buy another few crackers if they can't  Now it's a challenge to get everything haha!

P.s. I would totally love to swap my dupes away if anyone wants them!

&lt;3 the bow rings


----------



## mstlcmn (Jan 8, 2014)

New promo code 







 

 








Missing us? We're sure missing youâ€”and now is the perfect time to join. This month's box is packed with beauty and lifestyle gems, and thereâ€™s more good stuff on the way. Don't miss out: *Join today* to receive our "Go Time-themed" January box. Plus, for a limited time, get a free Birchbox Pouch with the purchase of a subscription. Use code *BBZIP* at checkout.*


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2014)

I got that bbzip email and I didn't cancel. Isn't the bag an incentive to get people to rejoin? You don't miss us birchbox, you miss our money.


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 8, 2014)

Then there's this one too for my second account:
 





We'll spare you the pun about you-know-what being a girl's best friendâ€”but we certainly had diamonds on the brain when we created this one-of-a-kind cosmetic case. It meets all of our requirements for a makeup bag: It's durable, chic, and totally Birchbox. Get yours free with any $35+ purchase in our Shop by using code *BBDIAMONDCASE* at checkout.** But hurryâ€”supplies are limited!

Btw I've gotten that other small BB zip pouch a little bit ago.. It really is tiny and not that great quality in person.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Then there's this one too for my second account:
 





We'll spare you the pun about you-know-what being a girl's best friendâ€”but we certainly had diamonds on the brain when we created this one-of-a-kind cosmetic case. It meets all of our requirements for a makeup bag: It's durable, chic, and totally Birchbox. Get yours free with any $35+ purchase in our Shop by using code *BBDIAMONDCASE* at checkout.** But hurryâ€”supplies are limited!

Btw I've gotten that other small BB zip pouch a little bit ago.. It really is tiny and not that great quality in person.

The most misleading this about this email was that in the fine print it says that the samples in the photo are not included. Honestly, a lot of people don't read the fine print (unlike most MUT users) and could use this code expecting samples, too (like you would get from many Sephora promos). I think it would have been fine to picture the makeup case WITHOUT makeup in it, just like it does in the BBZIP promo. I was so excited to see this code until I realized it was just a bag.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New promo code 







 

 








Missing us? We're sure missing youâ€”and now is the perfect time to join. This month's box is packed with beauty and lifestyle gems, and thereâ€™s more good stuff on the way. Don't miss out: *Join today* to receive our "Go Time-themed" January box. Plus, for a limited time, get a free Birchbox Pouch with the purchase of a subscription. Use code *BBZIP* at checkout.* 
I got this email but I am in the middle of a 1 year sub! Was this a mistake or did everyone get this email?


----------



## Leafy (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't see anyone post about the code mentioned in the sneak peak video post- "CRSUB". Good for a free Cynthia Rowley Beauty liquid liner. I used it and reactivated my 2nd account.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 9, 2014)

I used the CRSUB code last night to order a second sub as well. I found it online in the bonus shop though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if JOIN110ANNUAL still works?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if JOIN110ANNUAL still works?
 
It works on my account, which would be upgrading a monthly sub to an annual sub.  I'm hoping for another GWP that doesn't require a code before I upgrade again, but it seems like most of their promos lately have been requiring a promo code. Boo!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmm. I probably can't use it to renew my account that already had an annual sub then right? I just want more points BB, please!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm. I probably can't use it to renew my account that already had an annual sub then right? I just want more points BB, please!
The last month of my annual sub was December, so I cancelled after that box shipped and switched to a monthly sub until a promo comes along that I like. Does anyone know if you get points for an annual subscription that auto-renews?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you would just get the auto 110 that comes with that order.



> The last month of my annual sub was December, so I cancelled after that box shipped and switched to a monthly sub until a promo comes along that I like. Does anyone know if you get points for an annual subscription that auto-renews?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if JOIN110ANNUAL still works?
I opted out of my 1 year renewal. The next day I tried to renew and I had no button to do it so I called and the woman renewed for me using the code.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome. I'm in the same spot as you! I'm also missing a button!



> I opted out of my 1 year renewal. The next day I tried to renew and I had no button to do it so I called and the woman renewed for me using the code.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Still wokrs! I got an email today. Even then 10 pounds lured me in... plus the awesome-looking Us Weekly collab. For some reason, I never love the collabs but love the idea of them, does that make sense????


----------



## gracewilson (Jan 9, 2014)

Ah, good to know!!  I've not been able to resub since I cancelled at the end of January.  I sent an email just now (before checking the forum, oops)!  Wondering if I should call instead.

Edit: they were super-quick, re-subbed, Join110Annual still works, and I'm up to 910 pts.  Woot!!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, good to know!!  I've not been able to resub since I cancelled at the end of January.  I sent an email just now (before checking the forum, oops)!  Wondering if I should call instead.

Edit: they were super-quick, re-subbed, Join110Annual still works, and I'm up to *910 pts*.  Woot!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

I just called and Brian said no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm signed up for monthly now but I'll try to upgrade! Eta: online it's telling me it's not valid. Boooo. Maybe I'll try again in a week with a different CS person



> Ah, good to know!! Â I've not been able to resub since I cancelled at the end of January. Â I sent an email just now (before checking the forum, oops)! Â Wondering if I should call instead. Edit: they were super-quick, re-subbed, Join110Annual still works, and I'm up to 910 pts. Â Woot!!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 9, 2014)

S



> I just called and Brian said no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm signed up for monthly now but I'll try to upgrade! Eta: online it's telling me it's not valid. Boooo. Maybe I'll try again in a week with a different CS person


 I've never spoken to a male CS for birchbox! Stupid boys :/


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 9, 2014)

Hypothetical question here.... So I have 2 birchbox accounts (1 was a 3 month gift and the other was just monthly). If I use the referal link from the gift account to purchase a yearly subscription for the monthly account, would that work?  And then say I was to use the JOIN110ANNUAL code, which would give me 220 points for that purchase (110 for the subscription plus the extra 110)... Am I correct in thinking this would work for a grand total of 260 points (across 2 accounts, but the extra 50 on the gift account would get me to the 100 I need to buy a gift card to merge all points into one account). I'm tempted to do the yearly sub regardless if the gift referral code works.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 9, 2014)

Ugh they would come out with the US Weekly when I'm trying to decide between BB &amp; Ipsy...maybe I'll keep both and just wait til the hubby notices?!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh they would come out with the US Weekly when I'm trying to decide between BB &amp; Ipsy...maybe I'll keep both and just wait til the hubby notices?!  




At least keep BB for the February box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

Poo! I forgot to ask to use CRSUB when I called in to switch from Annual to monthly! I'm still sad that Join110Annual isn't working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChemLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hypothetical question here.... So I have 2 birchbox accounts (1 was a 3 month gift and the other was just monthly). If I use the referal link from the gift account to purchase a yearly subscription for the monthly account, would that work?  And then say I was to use the JOIN110ANNUAL code, which would give me 220 points for that purchase (110 for the subscription plus the extra 110)... Am I correct in thinking this would work for a grand total of 260 points (across 2 accounts, but the extra 50 on the gift account would get me to the 100 I need to buy a gift card to merge all points into one account). I'm tempted to do the yearly sub regardless if the gift referral code works. 
You can't get referral credits for existing accounts or when you purchase a gift sub.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can't get referral credits for existing accounts or when you purchase a gift sub.
Boo. I still ended up signing up for the yearly though. Now I need to find something to get 50 BB points to round out my other account so I can merge my points together....


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 11, 2014)

What happens if you return something that was purchased with BB points?  Do they give you your points back?  Or issue a gift card?


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 11, 2014)

> What happens if you return something that was purchased with BB points? Â Do they give you your points back? Â Or issue a gift card?


 Points back!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 12, 2014)

This week's subscriber sunday code is *SUNDAYS50* for an extra 50 points when you spend $50+. Lasts until Saturday 1/18 at 11:59pm EST.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 13, 2014)

I ordered a cracker &amp; got it today! SO FUN. I did get the earrings, which is kind of a bummer for someone without pierced ears...but they'll make a cute gift or a good trade. Already want to order another one, just for the surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Jan 14, 2014)

I ordered 3 crackers together and they were all the same. I probably should have ordered the 4 pack or ordered each cracker separately. i was not thinking! oh well. i am sure i can pass them off!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 15, 2014)

Does the CRSUB only work if you're getting a yearly sub? I signed up for a second monthly box and it wouldn't work when I tried to check out


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 16, 2014)

I signed up for a monthly second sub about two weeks ago and the code worked for me. Maybe they are out of stock??


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 16, 2014)

> Does the CRSUB only work if you're getting a yearly sub? I signed up for a second monthly box and it wouldn't work when I tried to check out


 The post above this was for you! I'm on my phone so this was all screwed up lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up for a monthly second sub about two weeks ago and the code worked for me. Maybe they are out of stock??
I was able to use it. It said that it applied on the cart page. However, it's not on my order. Maybe I did something wrong?


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 18, 2014)

> I was able to use it. ItÂ said that it applied on the cart page. However, it's not on my order. Maybe I did something wrong?


 Same thing happened to me. You should be okay!!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 19, 2014)

I got the Cynthia Eyeliner with my new monthly sub. They sent the the Birchbox &amp; the eye liner in a cardboard box. =)


----------



## Babs (Jan 19, 2014)

~~ Get 25 extra points on any purchase of $25+ in our shop. Use code SUNDAYS25.*

*Subscriber Sundays Points Offer: Receive 25 extra Birchbox Points on purchase of $25 or more of full-size products: enter code SUNDAYS25 in Promo Code box at checkout. The extra points will be automatically added to your account. Please note that each coupon code can only be used 1 time, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Not valid on subscription purchases. Offer available through Saturday, January 25, 11:59 p.m. ET.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Same thing happened to me. You should be okay!!





> I was able to use it. ItÂ said that it applied on the cart page. However, it's not on my order. Maybe I did something wrong?


 I just resubscribed and it said the promo is applied it just doesn't show up...so crossing my fingers I get one


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anyone know the promo code for the us weekly promo? (100 points when you sub)


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 19, 2014)

> Does anyone know the promo code for the us weekly promo? (100 points when you sub)


 USWEEKLY100


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

> USWEEKLY100


 It didn't work for me when I tried to sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 19, 2014)

> It didn't work for me when I tried to sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same. That drives me nuts. I emailed them so fingers crossed I will get a response that isn't "this promo isn't available anymore". Their site says we have until February 15th I thought..


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah and my spot already expired so... Boooo.



> Same. That drives me nuts. I emailed them so fingers crossed I will get a response that isn't "this promo isn't available anymore". Their site says we have until February 15th I thought..


----------



## Snolili (Jan 20, 2014)

I went to order another cracker for my daugther and all the singles are gone. I wonder if they'll restock or if I need to buy a four pack (she wanted another wishbone wish necklace, hers broke and she didn't get a puppy, so she wants to wish harder) not that we really need four of these. She got the rhinestone bow ring and the gold hair tie in the last one. The ring is super pretty tho a little big for even me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to order another cracker for my daugther and all the singles are gone. I wonder if they'll restock or if I need to buy a four pack (she wanted another wishbone wish necklace, hers broke and she didn't get a puppy, so she wants to wish harder) not that we really need four of these. She got the rhinestone bow ring and the gold hair tie in the last one. The ring is super pretty tho a little big for even me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
My guess is that they will not restock since these are a Christmas thing.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to order another cracker for my daugther and all the singles are gone. I wonder if they'll restock or if I need to buy a four pack (she wanted another wishbone wish necklace, hers broke and she didn't get a puppy, so she wants to wish harder) not that we really need four of these. She got the rhinestone bow ring and the gold hair tie in the last one. The ring is super pretty tho a little big for even me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not sure if it's an option but my local Nordy's has a ton of the Jouer crackers @ 12, same price as the Birchbox ones?


----------



## Snolili (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not sure if it's an option but my local Nordy's has a ton of the Jouer crackers @ 12, same price as the Birchbox ones?
Our nearest mall doesn't have a Nordys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went ahead and cashed in my points and got the 4-pack, at least I get the cosmetic case and the mystery sample pack (tho they were out of the women's so I got the mens for hubs). My daugther will have fun opening the crackers and we may use some of them as gifts.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to order another cracker for my daugther and all the singles are gone. I wonder if they'll restock or if I need to buy a four pack (she wanted another wishbone wish necklace, hers broke and she didn't get a puppy, so she wants to wish harder) not that we really need four of these. She got the rhinestone bow ring and the gold hair tie in the last one. The ring is super pretty tho a little big for even me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My last order went to a different place, so I didn't get a cracker.  I was also told that they didn't have any more in stock and that I would be issued a refund.. my guess is they won't come back.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone received the gift subscription renewal emails today?  I just got one for my BB Man gift sub but I didn't get one for the BB Woman sub.

Here are the men's promos:

Sign up for an annual subscription ($195), and you'll get 390 pointsâ€”a value of nearly $40â€”to spend in the Birchbox Shop when you enter code *YEARLYMAN195* at checkout. Opt for a monthly subscription ($20/month) and you'll get 40 points to put toward full-size purchases when you enter *MONTHLYMAN20* at checkout.

Hoping the women's are the same...if anyone has the Woman promo codes, please share!


----------



## Snolili (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received the gift subscription renewal emails today?  I just got one for my BB Man gift sub but I didn't get one for the BB Woman sub.

Here are the men's promos:

Sign up for an annual subscription ($195), and you'll get 390 pointsâ€”a value of nearly $40â€”to spend in the Birchbox Shop when you enter code *YEARLYMAN195* at checkout. Opt for a monthly subscription ($20/month) and you'll get 40 points to put toward full-size purchases when you enter *MONTHLYMAN20* at checkout.

Hoping the women's are the same...if anyone has the Woman promo codes, please share!   
I got this email, but there were no codes.

  When you upgrade to a yearly Birchbox subscription, you get more than 12 straight months of beauty discovery. Even better? You'll get your first box free, *plus 110 Birchbox Points* for being so awesome. Sign up now, and you'll knock one box off the price of your subscription.


----------



## Snolili (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My last order went to a different place, so I didn't get a cracker.  I was also told that they didn't have any more in stock and that I would be issued a refund.. my guess is they won't come back.

I just got a notice that my order for the four-pack shipped, so I hope it comes.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello! This might be a dumb question, but... I was just sent a Birchbox invite to join, and I saw this board with promos. I could get the US Weekly promo to work, but I'm not sure about its purpose... It gives points for the Birchbox store? Is that a nice amount of points? I've heard their point system is awesome, but I'm just starting to look around to see everything that they offer.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 21, 2014)

100 PTs -= $10 in the shop. You can spend it now or save it. So I have 610 points - it'll give me $60 in the shop! Every review you do for an item in your box will earn you 10 points. You may redeem in increments of 100. So if you had 300 points and $21 in your cart, BB will use all 300 points -- not 200 and let you pay $1. However, if you had $31 in your cart and 300 points then you can get all that stuff for just $1 out of pocket! Points are awesome.



> Hello! This might be a dumb question, but... I was just sent a Birchbox invite to join, and I saw this board with promos. I could get the US Weekly promo to work, but I'm not sure about its purpose... It gives points for the Birchbox store? Is that a nice amount of points? I've heard their point system is awesome, but I'm just starting to look around to see everything that they offer.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

> 100 PTs -= $10 in the shop. You can spend it now or save it. So I have 610 points - it'll give me $60 in the shop! Every review you do for an item in your box will earn you 10 points. You may redeem in increments of 100. So if you had 300 points and $21 in your cart, BB will use all 300 points -- not 200 and let you pay $1. However, if you had $31 in your cart and 300 points then you can get all that stuff for just $1 out of pocket! Points are awesome.


 Thank you for breaking it down for me! The point system does sound like a great feature! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Fitzy44 (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting.... so you really get screwed out of 90 points in your first example? I didn't realize this . I have 830 points saved up. I have yet to cash any in. This is good info. Thanks.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting.... so you really get screwed out of 90 points in your first example? I didn't realize this . I have 830 points saved up. I have yet to cash any in. This is good info. Thanks.


You can purchase gift cards with points. They can be purchased individually for $10, $25, $50, $100 &amp; $200.

For example with your 830 points... you could purchase a $50 gift card and three $10 gift cards.

(I havent tried it, but I would assume a $25 gift card would take 300 point, if that is true it is a major flaw in the system IYAM)

Then you could spend say, $71 in the shop and end up with a gift card with $9 left. Hello no more wasted points!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting.... so you really get screwed out of 90 points in your first example? I didn't realize this . I have 830 points saved up. I have yet to cash any in. This is good info. Thanks.

You don't have to use *all* of your points for an order, so if you have 800 points and only want to order $50 worth of stuff, you will get to retain 300 points.  But if you order $50.01 worth of stuff, Birchbox will take 600 points.  If you have 600 points, you do not have the option to use 500 points and pay $0.01.  Yes, one penny over means you will lose 100 points.  This is why Birchbox veterans say to order in precise increments of $10 if you're using points.  Also, Birchbox does weird things when you use both points and actual money for orders and then have to return something, so I always urge people to use only points *or* money for an order unless absolutely necessary.  I rack up sizable point balances because cart Tetris to get *exactly* the right amount can be a royal pain, but points do expire, and they don't send warnings or note how many points you will be losing soon, so be careful about that!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

You can purchase gift cards with points. They can be purchased individually for $10, $25, $50, $100 &amp; $200.

For example with your 830 points... you could purchase a $50 gift card and three $10 gift cards.

*(I havent tried it, but I would assume a $25 gift card would take 300 point, if that is true it is a major flaw in the system IYAM)*

Then you could spend say, $71 in the shop and end up with a gift card with $9 left. Hello no more wasted points!!
Yes, a $25 gift card would take 300 points.


----------



## jmd252 (Jan 21, 2014)

> You can purchase gift cards with points. They can be purchased individually for $10, $25, $50, $100 &amp; $200. For example with your 830 points... you could purchase a $50 gift card and three $10 gift cards. (I havent tried it, but I would assume a $25 gift card would take 300 point, if that is true it is a major flaw in the system IYAM) Then you could spend say, $71 in the shop and end up with a gift card with $9 left. Hello no more wasted points!!


 The last time I checked $10 gift cards were no longer an option. I think they did that because they caught on that people were transferring points between accounts. A $25 gift card would require $30 worth of points technically so you would either have to add a $5 item on to your purchase or eat the $5 in points


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

I just bought a $10 gc tonight.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

This is why I love makeuptalk, there are so many knowledgeable people on this site. ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Physical gift cards that they send via USPS start at $25.  Electronic cards that they send via email start at $10.


----------



## jmd252 (Jan 21, 2014)

> PhysicalÂ gift cards that they send via USPS start at $25. Â Electronic cards that they send via email start at $10.


 Whoops...then I totally stand corrected! I will have to dig deeper on the site because I could not find the $10 gift cards when I looked yesterday.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoops...then I totally stand corrected! I will have to dig deeper on the site because I could not find the $10 gift cards when I looked yesterday.

Its in exactly the same place as the physical gift cards. Took me a second to find them too though. If you look directly under them you see this, here's some  screenshots:


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2014)

I was able to use the US Weekly code, but I signed up for a new account via the US Weekly link.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to use the US Weekly code, but I signed up for a new account via the US Weekly link.
I used the USWEEKLY100 code tonight and signed up for a new sub that was referred by my first sub so I will get the extra 100 pts in my second sub and 50 pts for the referral in my first sub. It says my box will ship out after Feb 2nd so I will probably wind up with a repeat January one and not a Feb collab box but who knows since I did not use the US Weekly link. I used the referral link.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 22, 2014)

If I joined BB right now, is USWEEKLY100 the best code to use?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I joined BB right now, is USWEEKLY100 the best code to use?
Yup! It gives you 100 points right off the bat and you get a US Weekly subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup! It gives you 100 points right off the bat and you get a US Weekly subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking of subbing to BB and ditching Ipsy for the next few months! The points are calling my name.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking of subbing to BB and ditching Ipsy for the next few months! The points are calling my name.
No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a great time to join because the February box should be amazing! (hopefully, lol)


----------



## tulosai (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you supposed to get a coupon code for your 12th month with BB or for your 13th? Like if my first box was last Feb, I should be getting a code this Feb, right?


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you supposed to get a coupon code for your 12th month with BB or for your 13th? Like if my first box was last Feb, I should be getting a code this Feb, right? 
13 months is correct but sometimes they are late with codes. I didn't receive my 13 month code until my 15th month and then they sent me my16th month code 2 weeks later.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup! It gives you 100 points right off the bat and you get a US Weekly subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
So If i sign up using that code I will get Feb's box plus $10 worth of points? So the box pretty much paid for itself with the code.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So If i sign up using that code I will get Feb's box plus $10 worth of points? So the box pretty much paid for itself with the code.
If you sign up now, you might end up getting the January box first... 

But regardless, you will get $10 worth of points signing up with the USWEEKLY code.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 24, 2014)

> If you sign up now, you might end up getting the January box first...Â  But regardless, you will get $10 worth of points signing up with the USWEEKLY code.Â


 It's too late for the January box. Isn't the cutoff date something the the 15th or 16th or something?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's too late for the January box. Isn't the cutoff date something the the 15th or 16th or something?
Yeah it is but I'm confused because I recently signed up for a second sub and the promised ship date is Jan 31st. I was under the impression that Birchbox wouldn't ship out February boxes until February 10th, so if my ship date is Jan 31st, then wouldn't I get the January box? LOL I have no idea what's coming in my mail box...


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 24, 2014)

> Yeah it is but I'm confused because I recently signed up for a second sub and the promised ship date is Jan 31st. I was under the impression that Birchbox wouldn't ship out February boxes until February 10th, so if my ship date is Jan 31st, then wouldn't I get the January box? LOL I have no idea what's coming in my mail box...


 Ha! That is confusing! Maybe they have extra January boxes left over?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Ha! That is confusing! Maybe they have extra January boxes left over?
It'll be a nice surprise, whatever comes in my mailbox, haha! It might be the first time I go spoiler free. XD


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2014)

I finally got a jouer cracker! I got the bow ring and nude glisten lip gloss. It's so cute! When I showed my bf the ring he looked over from playing Call of Duty and said "oh that's cute, it looks like a Kate Spade ring." omg where the....how the...who is this guy?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got a jouer cracker! I got the bow ring and nude glisten lip gloss. It's so cute!

When I showed my bf the ring he looked over from playing Call of Duty and said "oh that's cute, it looks like a Kate Spade ring."

omg where the....how the...who is this guy?
He's a keeper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It'll be a nice surprise, whatever comes in my mailbox, haha! It might be the first time I go spoiler free. XD
Maybe they are shipping the boxes early this month?! A girl can hope right?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they are shipping the boxes early this month?! A girl can hope right?
I'd be super happy if that happens! Here's to hoping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 28, 2014)

What happened to the 2 packs?!


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 31, 2014)

Any active codes?


----------



## Allison H (Feb 1, 2014)

> Ha! That is confusing! Maybe they have extra January boxes left over?


 I just signed up with BB last week, and today received my first box, which was of course a nice surprise. I was assuming my first box would've been February's since I signed up so late. So...I guess they did have extra January boxes. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Feb 2, 2014)

Ugh! Quick rant because my girls on here will understand. I went to log into my BB account today to do my reviews for my February box and someone else's account popped up. It gave me access to everything. I had this ladies name, address, phone number. I could have charged things to her card on file. I did not snoop around, just enough to screen shot her name/phone/address because I intend on contacting BB on Monday. I don't know if I took it too far but I called the lady and explained what happened and suggested she change her password. She was very sweet/concerned and I gave her all my information so she could contact BB tomorrow also. Now when I go to log into my account it tells me that my email address is invalid. Ugh! I have 10 months left on my yearly and I'm getting weary because lord knows who can access my information if I can access someone else's. Has anyone else had an issue like this with BB? Was it ok for me to contact her? Will BB even care?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! Quick rant because my girls on here will understand.

I went to log into my BB account today to do my reviews for my February box and someone else's account popped up.
It gave me access to everything.
I had this ladies name, address, phone number.
I could have charged things to her card on file.

I did not snoop around, just enough to screen shot her name/phone/address because I intend on contacting BB on Monday.

I don't know if I took it too far but I called the lady and explained what happened and suggested she change her password.
She was very sweet/concerned and I gave her all my information so she could contact BB tomorrow also.

Now when I go to log into my account it tells me that my email address is invalid.
Ugh!

I have 10 months left on my yearly and I'm getting weary because lord knows who can access my information if I can access someone else's.

*Has anyone else had an issue like this with BB?
Was it ok for me to contact her?
Will BB even care?*
Nope, never had an issue like that, just went to my account to check, just in case.

Personally, I think it was ok to contact her. It sounds like she wasn't weirded out or anything so I don't think you did anything wrong. In my opinion, there's so many privacy issues with online shopping these days that people appreciate honesty and knowing the info wasn't in the hands of a bad person. (i know several other websites have had problems like this where other peoples account info was showing up, I think I remember hearing people having these problems on pinchme and zoya? not to mention target and michaels credit card infos getting hacked) 

No idea if BB will care, I personally think their CS is pretty good so I don't see why they wouldn't be receptive to knowing this.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! Quick rant because my girls on here will understand.

I went to log into my BB account today to do my reviews for my February box and someone else's account popped up.
It gave me access to everything.
I had this ladies name, address, phone number.
I could have charged things to her card on file.

I did not snoop around, just enough to screen shot her name/phone/address because I intend on contacting BB on Monday.

I don't know if I took it too far but I called the lady and explained what happened and suggested she change her password.
She was very sweet/concerned and I gave her all my information so she could contact BB tomorrow also.

Now when I go to log into my account it tells me that my email address is invalid.
Ugh!

I have 10 months left on my yearly and I'm getting weary because lord knows who can access my information if I can access someone else's.

Has anyone else had an issue like this with BB?
Was it ok for me to contact her?
Will BB even care?
omg that is super scary. She is lucky that it happened with someone like you and not someone who would have potentially taken advantage of any of her information. Seems like the billing issues weren't the only problems they were having. I really hope none of my stuff gets screwed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think it was weird to contact her or anything, I would have been relieved and thankful if it were me.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope Birchbox would care that their site had a security issue! Maybe that's why there were server errors/billing errors yesterday.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 3, 2014)

sorry if this has been posted already. information regarding the us weekly box. I asked if I signed up via the link in the e-mail  if I would be guaranteed the US weekly box and this is what I got:

Quote: Thank you for reaching out about this!

All February boxes purchased will encompass our US Weekly theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



So I guess when they said you aren't guaranteed it, they were wrong?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorry if this has been posted already. information regarding the us weekly box. I asked if I signed up via the link in the e-mail  if I would be guaranteed the US weekly box and this is what I got:

Thank you for reaching out about this!

All February boxes purchased will encompass our US Weekly theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



So I guess when they said you aren't guaranteed it, they were wrong?
I guess that depends on how they define encompassing the US Weekly theme, lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess that depends on how they define encompassing the US Weekly theme, lol.
They can send me whatever they want out of their beauty and style sections, but please don't send Justin Bieber perfume samples.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Feb 4, 2014)

This is an update to the post I made on Sunday. The original post is quoted below. I called BB on Monday and spoke to Taylor. She was shocked that something like this occurred and asked me to email her the screen shots immediately and she was going to personally go to the tech department and get this sorted out. After I sent the email with the screen shots she promptly emailed me back thanking me and promising to stay in contact. This afternoon I got the following email.. "Thank you for being in touch and for your patience regarding this matter. I have been in touch with our tech team, and it's come to my attention that we recently switched data centers over the past weekend. In the transition, it appears there was a glitch that may have occurred at the exact moment you were accessing your account. The team has assured me that this was a one time incident, that you and xxx were the only customers affected, and now that our center has safely been moved, this should never occur again. As an apology for the mixup and any distress this may have caused you, I have extended your yearly subscription by one month on us. I have also sent you an extra sample pack for you to enjoy. Once again, I can assure you that this is an isolated glitch and no one has access to any of your information. We deeply apologize for the inconvenience caused. Please do not hesitate to reach out with any questions. If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know and I would be happy to do so. Very best, Taylor Discovery Specialist" I did not anticipate the perks, but they are greatly appreciated. Taylor was very sweet and I'm glad this was an "isolated" incident.



> Ugh! Quick rant because my girls on here will understand. I went to log into my BB account today to do my reviews for my February box and someone else's account popped up. It gave me access to everything. I had this ladies name, address, phone number. I could have charged things to her card on file. I did not snoop around, just enough to screen shot her name/phone/address because I intend on contacting BB on Monday. I don't know if I took it too far but I called the lady and explained what happened and suggested she change her password. She was very sweet/concerned and I gave her all my information so she could contact BB tomorrow also. Now when I go to log into my account it tells me that my email address is invalid. Ugh! I have 10 months left on my yearly and I'm getting weary because lord knows who can access my information if I can access someone else's. Has anyone else had an issue like this with BB? Was it ok for me to contact her? Will BB even care?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 4, 2014)

That is so awesome! What a great and reassuring outcome! I kind of just expected them to give you a vague "thank you for drawing this to our attention, we are taking care of it". Kudos to BB.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is so awesome! What a great and reassuring outcome! I kind of just expected them to give you a vague "thank you for drawing this to our attention, we are taking care of it". Kudos to BB. 
I agree, it was a very detailed response and it's awesome that they not only figured out exactly what happened but gave some perks, which was pretty cool!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone that did the cynthia rowly promo code get one in their feb box?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2014)

I got the free with purchase bracelet today and it's gorgeous! I would imagine though, that it may be too small for some. I have tiny hands and wrists and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## saku (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the free with purchase bracelet today and it's gorgeous! I would imagine though, that it may be too small for some. I have tiny hands and wrists and it fits me perfectly.


would you mind posting some measurements, like the diameter? i'm actually worried it would be too big on me... thank you!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Â  Â  would you mind posting some measurements, like the diameter? i'm actually worried it would be too big on me...Â thank you!


 I would appreciate that too!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to get my sister a gift sub for VDay (recently dumped....), but i won't without some code! The bangle code doesn't work, and I atleast want extra points!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 8, 2014)

> I'm going to get my sister a gift sub for VDay (recently dumped....), but i won't without some code! The bangle code doesn't work, and I atleast want extra points!


 Do you have anything else in your cart? Pretty sure the only codes out there are for $35+ carts. Does anyone know if the usweekly100 code still works?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

would you mind posting some measurements, like the diameter? i'm actually worried it would be too big on me... thank you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would appreciate that too!
Just under 3" for the inside diameter


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2014)

I re-purchased my regular BB cream, today, from the BB store and used the promo code for the bracelet. The code said it was applied, but it didn't add anything to my cart, or show up in my order details. Is that what it is supposed to look like? The only gift with purchase I've ever ordered before was the 2-pack, and that isn't a code, so I was just checking if this is normal. It's ridiculous how much I covet that bracelet.


----------



## saku (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I re-purchased my regular BB cream, today, from the BB store and used the promo code for the bracelet. The code said it was applied, but it didn't add anything to my cart, or show up in my order details. Is that what it is supposed to look like? The only gift with purchase I've ever ordered before was the 2-pack, and that isn't a code, so I was just checking if this is normal. It's ridiculous how much I covet that bracelet.
yes, that's normal! as long as it said 'promo code was applied', you're fine. i've clarified this with BB and that's what they said.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Just under 3" for the inside diameter




Thanks!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## SassyVee (Feb 10, 2014)

I just realized this is my 12th month with Birchbox. Will I be getting a discount code this month?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just realized this is my 12th month with Birchbox. Will I be getting a discount code this month?
I didn't get my 12 month code until my 14th month unfortunately..I think it's the luck of the draw..somewhere between the 13th and 14th month.


----------



## SassyVee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get my 12 month code until my 14th month unfortunately..I think it's the luck of the draw..somewhere between the 13th and 14th month. 
Okay. Thanks!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 11, 2014)

Also a RANT.

I emailed BB today about my 13 month promo code and they tell me they are doing them for 3, 6, 9, and 12 month anniversaries this month- not 13 month.  

EXCUSE ME???I didn't get a code for my 12th  month last month either.  So essentially I am screwed out of a code.

I know it's not really a huge deal, but it really really pisses me off.  

I did email her back calling her on it so we'll see what response I get if any.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also a RANT.

I emailed BB today about my 13 month promo code and they tell me they are doing them for 3, 6, 9, and 12 month anniversaries this month- not 13 month.  

EXCUSE ME???I didn't get a code for my 12th  month last month either.  So essentially I am screwed out of a code.

I know it's not really a huge deal, but it really really pisses me off.  

I did email her back calling her on it so we'll see what response I get if any.

That sucks!!  I'm on my 5th month and I did not get a 3 month code...so I better be getting a 6 month code or I'll be pretty upset. I really hope they give you a code because I would be upset too. I'm holding onto all my points specifically for code-giving times, too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also a RANT.

I emailed BB today about my 13 month promo code and they tell me they are doing them for 3, 6, 9, and 12 month anniversaries this month- not 13 month.  

EXCUSE ME???I didn't get a code for my 12th  month last month either.  So essentially I am screwed out of a code.

I know it's not really a huge deal, but it really really pisses me off.  

I did email her back calling her on it so we'll see what response I get if any.
I wouldn't worry too much, a lot of the times I don't think the CS reps know when the codes come out, or have control over them. I've seen them tell people there's no 12mo or 13mo code and then the person randomly gets one. I know my 1 yr code came around the end of my 13 mo., shortly around the time I got my keychain. Hopefully that works out for you too!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 11, 2014)

> That sucks!!Â  I'm on my 5th month and I did not get a 3 month code...so I better be getting a 6 month code or I'll be pretty upset. I really hope they give you a code because I would be upset too. I'm holding onto all my points specifically for code-giving times, too.


 On one of my accounts, the first code I received was the 9th month code. I didn't even know earlier one existed until I joined MUT. :-/


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, I got an email the other week saying it was my last day to use my 3months20 code. I didn't even know I had one to use, especially since it was only my 2nd month. It stinks because I didn't have any points to use yet. Now I've got $30 worth of points to use and I can't use the 3months20 code anymore (even though February is actually my third month).


----------



## Auntboo (Feb 11, 2014)

Am I going crazy? I can't find gift cards in the Birchbox store today. They were there the day before yesterday. Can someone share the link if I am just incompetent?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I going crazy? I can't find gift cards in the Birchbox store today. They were there the day before yesterday. Can someone share the link if I am just incompetent?
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/


----------



## Auntboo (Feb 11, 2014)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/


 Thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

> That sucks!!Â  I'm on my 5th month and I did not get a 3 month code...so I better be getting a 6 month code or I'll be pretty upset. I really hope they give you a code because I would be upset too. I'm holding onto all my points specifically for code-giving times, too.


 You have to be signed up for their promotional emails to get the codes. If you don't get the 6th month by email though, the code is 6months20 and it usually becomes active sometime during the two weeks of the month, but people will start posting about them when they get emailed out.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 12, 2014)

OMG, I am so annoyed with BB right now. Two days after my order shipped, they send me an email notifying me that the GWP bracelet is out of stock. To make it up to me, they gave me a free shipping code that is only good for the next thirty days on full sized items. I think they should have made it up to me with extra samples, or something. Free shipping with strings attached is as good as nothing.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I am so annoyed with BB right now. Two days after my order shipped, they send me an email notifying me that the GWP bracelet is out of stock. To make it up to me, they gave me a free shipping code that is only good for the next thirty days on full sized items. I think they should have made it up to me with extra samples, or something. Free shipping with strings attached is as good as nothing.
Yeah, at least give you points or something sheesh. Most times you can get free shipping anyways. Well good to know I shouldn't bother with trying to get an order in for the GWP bracelet. :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I am so annoyed with BB right now. Two days after my order shipped, they send me an email notifying me that the GWP bracelet is out of stock. To make it up to me, they gave me a free shipping code that is only good for the next thirty days on full sized items. I think they should have made it up to me with extra samples, or something. Free shipping with strings attached is as good as nothing.

That happened to me one time, and I emailed them back to let them know I wasn't happy with that resolution.  I said that I have never paid for shipping on a BB order because I always choose at least one item from the "free shipping" category, and I wasn't planning to place an order in the next 30 days anyway.  They then replied and gave me 100 points.

Not sure if you'll get the same result, but it's worth a try?  That bracelet was worth far more than $5 that you wouldn't have spent anyway, AND that requires you to shell out more money (in an order) to receive.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 12, 2014)

I also never got my 3-month 20% off code, so I just called and they were happy to honor it over the phone for me. I just got a bunch of stuff for $4 with the code + points, yay!

BB phone customer service is like lightyears better than email. I didn't have to hold at all, and Brian, the gentleman I spoke to was quick and really nice.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also never got my 3-month 20% off code, so I just called and they were happy to honor it over the phone for me. I just got a bunch of stuff for $4 with the code + points, yay!

BB phone customer service is like lightyears better than email. I didn't have to hold at all, and Brian, the gentleman I spoke to was quick and really nice. 
I'm already at the 5 month mark and I'm saving up my points anyway, but I'm really glad to know that they honored it over the phone for you. I haven't gotten a code yet so if I don't get my 6 month code I will definitely be contacting them.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already at the 5 month mark and I'm saving up my points anyway, but I'm really glad to know that they honored it over the phone for you. I haven't gotten a code yet so if I don't get my 6 month code I will definitely be contacting them.

Yeah, totally call in if you don't get the email.  I just realized he gave me free shipping, too, and it wasn't even a $50 order before the discount. Score!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2014)

I was sad to see the Chamak bangle was out of stock, too. Do you think they will add another gift? I waited until the pick two samples were back in stock and missed the bracelet, boo!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was sad to see the Chamak bangle was out of stock, too. Do you think they will add another gift? I waited until the pick two samples were back in stock and missed the bracelet, boo!
They usually add a new GWP in the beginning of every month. They usually have either GWP, or pick 2, but not usually both.

I emailed to complain about the consolation prize they offered me, and they haven't replied yet. But it's only been a day.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I am so annoyed with BB right now. Two days after my order shipped, they send me an email notifying me that the GWP bracelet is out of stock. To make it up to me, they gave me a free shipping code that is only good for the next thirty days on full sized items. I think they should have made it up to me with extra samples, or something. Free shipping with strings attached is as good as nothing.
Something similar happened to me recently, where the GWP I ordered went out stock. I requested a different GWP, the one that was showing on the website at the time. They sent me the one makeup bag instead of the other -- maybe they could do something like that? Or, the next time a comparable GWP is available, let you claim it then?


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something similar happened to me recently, where the GWP I ordered went out stock. I requested a different GWP, the one that was showing on the website at the time. They sent me the one makeup bag instead of the other -- maybe they could do something like that? Or, the next time a comparable GWP is available, let you claim it then?
I was supposed to get that adorable little Amika flat iron..low and behold, they went out of stock and I was given a free shipping code. Nothing else..I'm not going to lie, I was bummed..How is free shipping and an Amika flat iron comparable??!!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was supposed to get that adorable little Amika flat iron..low and behold, they went out of stock and I was given a free shipping code. Nothing else..I'm not going to lie, I was bummed..How is free shipping and an Amika flat iron comparable??!!
That's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  In my situation, one makeup (free with $50+ purchase) was out of stock, and they sent me a different makeup bag that was being offered free with $50+ purchase. I guess I lucked out.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2014)

Promo code _*mobile20*_ still works and it's 20% off your purchase.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a reply and the person offered me a choice between a small leave-in conditioner GWP, and a mystery sample pack. I chose the sample pack, and they are going to ship it. I can't help but feel it would have been a lot cheaper for them to either keep better track of how many bracelets they had in stock, or just ship the sample pack to people who added the code too late. But maybe most people don't complain? I would have preferred the bracelet, but I still would have ordered the BB cream if all they offered was a mystery pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Promo code _*mobile20*_ still works and it's 20% off your purchase.
I hope this stays active for a long time because I'm racking up my points for a big purchase later this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope this stays active for a long time because I'm racking up my points for a big purchase later this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too I'm gunning for a Clarisonic!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too I'm gunning for a Clarisonic!




That's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Promo code _*mobile20*_ still works and it's 20% off your purchase.
Is that one a minimum of $50? Can't get it to work. Maybe I used it on this account already &amp; just don't remember


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a reply and the person offered me a choice between a small leave-in conditioner GWP, and a mystery sample pack. I chose the sample pack, and they are going to ship it. I can't help but feel it would have been a lot cheaper for them to either keep better track of how many bracelets they had in stock, or just ship the sample pack to people who added the code too late. But maybe most people don't complain? I would have preferred the bracelet, but I still would have ordered the BB cream if all they offered was a mystery pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Most people don't complain and just suck it up when they offer them a "free ship" code.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that one a minimum of $50? Can't get it to work. Maybe I used it on this account already &amp; just don't remember 




it does have a $50 minimum. I was all 



 trying to get it to work last month when I realized I only had like $48 in my cart.


----------



## Babs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it does have a $50 minimum. I was all 



 trying to get it to work last month when I realized I only had like $48 in my cart. 




try adding a 2 pack



 

just sayin'......


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  try adding a 2 pack



 

just sayin'......
lolz dont worry. it was at a time when the 2 packs were out of stock. that was probably the first sign that i shouldn't have been trying to make a purchase anyway.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lolz dont worry. it was at a time when the 2 packs were out of stock. that was probably the first sign that i shouldn't have been trying to make a purchase anyway.
is it weird that I won't make a purchase without a "pick-two"?


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2014)

> is it weird that I won't make a purchase without a "pick-two"?


 Nope. I can't picture myself placing an order without one.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it weird that I won't make a purchase without a "pick-two"?
nope. didn't even end up making that purchase.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 14, 2014)

> is it weird that I won't make a purchase without a "pick-two"?


 Heck no. Same boat over here. I'm just incapable of making a purchase when they are out of stock.


----------



## Babs (Feb 14, 2014)

I miss the days when they were $25 min purchases


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2014)

> I miss the days when they were $25 min purchases


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2014)

Just in case anyone was keeping track/wondering, they send out 34-month codes for 25% off.  Mine arrived about two hours ago, so it's code-sending time!  Check your signup dates, whether you're signed up for promotional email, and spam filters!  The specific code, for those who signed up in April 2011 with a first box in May (I did the research there so you won't have to):  SPECIAL34.

ETA:  Oddly, the pick-two packs are showing up as available even though it's anniversary code time!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 15, 2014)

I received my 13MONTHS25 code for 25% off today too.  I placed an order just now since the Pick 2's are back in stock!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

UGH. I got my sweet16 code. I literally just placed an order using Mobile20 last week! Edit: managed to find more things to buy! I actually need socks so why not get cool ones with points? I loved the tea they sent this month. I also have been looking for a white nail polish anyway so... This was my order AND I still have 500 points left. Yay!



I got... OPI sheer tint - teal OPI - Alpine Snow Harney and Sons tea - Paris bombas socks - pink Bombas socks - blue Chuao - potato chip Women's pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, I just found this thread, I was wondering if there is a list of "anniversaries" where you get a promo code?

So far I think you get one at 3, 6, 9, 12 (or 13), 16. I also just received one for my 21st box (21%). Will my next code be at 24 months?

I have $50 worth of points right now and have had my eye on the Clarisonic Mia. With code and $50, it will be $48, definitely not a bad deal!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 15, 2014)

> Hi, I just found this thread, I was wondering if there is a list of "anniversaries" where you get a promo code? SoÂ far I think you get one at 3, 6, 9, 12 (or 13), 16. I also just received one for my 21st box (21%). Will my next code be at 24 months? I have $50 worth of points right now and have had my eye on the Clarisonic Mia. With code and $50, it will be $48, definitely not a bad deal!


 25 months, but I'm pretty sure it'll be 25%


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 15, 2014)

I finally got a code! 25% off for my 40th box. Time to shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my 16th month code this morning I have about $40 in points and gift cards to use in the shop. What's everyone been eyeing lately?


----------



## AMaas (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my 16th month code this morning I have about $40 in points and gift cards to use in the shop. What's everyone been eyeing lately?
Nice!  They are carrying a ton of Marcelle cosmetics and skincare now.  There are some new blush and powder compacts that look really nice and they are reasonably priced.   And there are some new W3LL People cosmetics.  Happy shopping!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got my 21st month/21% code, have 966 points, and pick twos are in! It's time to shop!!

My cart currently has the Suki sugar scrub, theBalm Hot Mama blush, and I'm waffling over the Amika hair mask and Smashbox eyeshadow palette. I've also got a $75 sephora gc to use from christmas, and in the sephora cart is the Too Faced Boudoir eyeshadow palette. I don't really neeed two brand new palettes, so I'm playing around with both carts so there's less overlap and more variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did just get the smashbox eyeshadow card in my BB today, so I should probably try it out before deciding! But I don't wanna wait so long that the pick twos go out of stock...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

> I just got my 21st month/21% code, have 966Â points, and pick twos are in! It's time to shop!! My cart currently has the Suki sugar scrub, theBalm Hot Mama blush, and I'm waffling over the Amika hair mask and Smashbox eyeshadow palette. I've also got a $75 sephora gc to use from christmas, and in the sephora cart is the Too Faced Boudoir eyeshadow palette. I don't really neeed two brand new palettes, so I'm playing around with both carts so there's less overlap and more variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did just get the smashbox eyeshadow card in my BB today, so I should probably try it out before deciding! But I don't wanna wait so long that the pick twos go out of stock...


 Lol your cart is full of things I thought I wanted but didn't work out! I read tons of blog reviews and saw swatches of the Smashbox but getting that cardboard palette in my box this month helped confirm that even though it's pretty, the pigment/right formula just isn't there. I LOOOVED the Suki and so did tons of other people but I had a bad allergic reaction to Suki products. I hope that it works for you though! It smells so yummy!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2014)

Huh. I have a 16 mo code even though I didn't get january, so it wasn't consecutive.  who knows anymore, birchbox. Maybe they don't have to be consecutive.

Anyway, I'm going to buy gc with my points... can you use multiple giftcards on bb.com or will they only let you use one at a time, 'cause that'd also screw me over.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol your cart is full of things I thought I wanted but didn't work out! I read tons of blog reviews and saw swatches of the Smashbox but getting that cardboard palette in my box this month helped confirm that even though it's pretty, the pigment/right formula just isn't there. I LOOOVED the Suki and so did tons of other people but I had a bad allergic reaction to Suki products. I hope that it works for you though! It smells so yummy!
haha yeah I'm not sure what I think of the cardboard palette. I'm worried that the consistency off the card will be different than from the palette. Plus, it's pricier than the boudoir palette, and I don't really need another mascara since I just got one in my BB with the card. Hmm. Smashbox palette is looking less and less interesting now...

I got the Suki in a previous box and loved it, it was always bouncing in and out of my cart while I tried other scrubs and cleansers. I even got a clarisonic for christmas but I still haven't had a deep pore scrub like that since. The clarisonic helps to work off the flakey bits from my cheeks, but my nose and chin need a bit more abrasion and yeah, it smells sooo yummy!

And as for Amika, I keep thinking I should hold out for that liter sale this summer. That tiny little tube won't last long, and I can get buy with Dove conditioner for a while =T


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

I think you can use 4. At least, I've used 4 at once!



> Huh. I have a 16 mo code even though I didn't get january, so it wasn't consecutive.  who knows anymore, birchbox. Maybe they don't have to be consecutive. Anyway, I'm going to buy gc with my points... can you use multiple giftcards on bb.com or will they only let you use one at a time, 'cause that'd also screw me over.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you to all the ladies who post what the codes are!  I was a BB subber from Jan '12-Oct '12 and I was so mad when I left that I unsubbed from their emails!  When I came back in Jan '13 I emailed them to let them know that I was not getting the emails any more.  They tried 2x to fix it but were unable.  So when ever people post codes and there is something I want I try the codes posted until 1 works!  This time sweet16 worked for me!  Thanks @usofjessamerica 

A few months ago someone posted a 9 month code and I was able to use that!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think you can use 4. At least, I've used 4 at once!
Excellent, thank you!

Actually, I just hope I don't forget about them then. XD I have like hundreds of dollars of amazon gc from swagbucks I haven't put into my account, and $20 from sephora from groupon last year that I haven't used yet even though I've made sephora purchases since then @[email protected] But since I have a coupon I'll probably put in a few orders. I just want to meet the minimum $35 to get the pick two tbh


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
A few months ago someone posted a 9 month code and I was able to use that!  
Yeah, I think they have a glitch in their system where between certain days of the month, if you haven't redeemed a monthly code given to you before, it still works. I redeemed my 13th month code on my 15th month, and it worked for my 14th month as well. So... shhhh &gt;.&gt;


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 16, 2014)

@inlustro It's probably too late now, but the Too Faced Boudoir palette is the only eyeshadow palette I have ever scraped pan on and had to re-buy -- I LOVE it, it is my go-to for everyday work and nighttime looks. Sugar Walls is perhaps the best eyeshadow I have ever used. Gorgeous. I dropped 300 points and $16 (and my 6 month code) and got a few goodies -- Chella sharpener, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, some black soap for my husband, Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls, another Sumita eyebrow pencil (so much love), and a Pick 2! Not a bad haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@inlustro It's probably too late now, but the Too Faced Boudoir palette is the only eyeshadow palette I have ever scraped pan on and had to re-buy -- I LOVE it, it is my go-to for everyday work and nighttime looks. Sugar Walls is perhaps the best eyeshadow I have ever used. Gorgeous.

I dropped 300 points and $16 (and my 6 month code) and got a few goodies -- Chella sharpener, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, some black soap for my husband, Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls, another *Sumita eyebrow pencil (so much love),* and a Pick 2! Not a bad haul





Sumita is the best! I have a back up in my closet and hope they never stop manufacturing them!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 17, 2014)

> Yeah, I think they have a glitch in their system where between certain days of the month, if you haven't redeemed a monthly code given to you before, it still works. I redeemed my 13th month code on my 15th month, and it worked for my 14th month as well. So... shhhh &gt;.&gt;


 I need to know more about this glitch...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I think they have a glitch in their system where between certain days of the month, if you haven't redeemed a monthly code given to you before, it still works. I redeemed my 13th month code on my 15th month, and it worked for my 14th month as well. So... shhhh &gt;.&gt;


Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need to know more about this glitch...

Pretty sure that glitch is happening right now... I'm able to use my 16 month code again that I used last month.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Pretty sure that glitch is happening right now... I'm able to use my 16 month code again that I used last month. 

Oh darn! I just placed an order last night with my 21% code and I still have a 25% code that I never used. Oh well, it only turns out to be a $2 difference I can deal. But I just checked and it's totally working.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I got my 6 month 20% off code and I had 200 points that we're burning a whole in my... um... "pocket" so I ended up with this:

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.50 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$34.00  Ordered: *1*
$34.00  Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas   Flavor

Strawberry Sensation

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$3.50  Ordered: *1*
$3.50  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  I was planning on using my points to get a gift sub but that revealed palette has been calling me for weeks!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey ladies! I need a little help with buying a gift card for one of my subs. I have 300 pts to use but I don't remember how to buy gift cards in increments of $10


----------



## TracyT (Feb 17, 2014)

Of I'm not mistaken you buy the egift cards not a physical one. It's the one where you put in email info first then choose the amount - should the the second one from the page.



> Hey ladies! I need a little help with buying a gift card for one of my subs. I have 300 pts to use but I don't remember how to buy gift cards in increments of $10


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of I'm not mistaken you buy the egift cards not a physical one. It's the one where you put in email info first then choose the amount - should the the second one from the page.
Where is this though? I had seen it before but am totally lost right now and can't find it for some reason.


----------



## LindaD (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of I'm not mistaken you buy the egift cards not a physical one. It's the one where you put in email info first then choose the amount - should the the second one from the page.
Where is this though? I had seen it before but am totally lost right now and can't find it for some reason. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/

Under Email, fill out the sender/recipient info and hit Next


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/

Under Email, fill out the sender/recipient info and hit Next
OMG THANK YOU!!! I am blind! hahahaha! Now I can do a little gift card swapping and SHOPPING!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2014)

is there a list of the monthly codes ? so far I have:

3month20

6month20

9month20

13month25

sweet16

2yearlove


----------



## Jams53 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is there a list of the monthly codes ? so far I have:

3month20

6month20

9month20

13month25

sweet16

2yearlove
I just got a code for my 34th box. Code is special34 and is 25% off.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 18, 2014)

> is there a list of the monthly codes ? so far I have: 3month20 6month20 9month20 13month25 sweet16 2yearlove


 I got 21andcounting.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is there a list of the monthly codes ? so far I have:

3month20

6month20

9month20

13month25

sweet16

2yearlove
I think it's plural, 3months20, 6months20, etc. up till 13, then it's SWEET16, 21ANDCOUNTING, and that's as far as I've got.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 18, 2014)

> > Of I'm not mistaken you buy the egift cards not a physical one. It's the one where you put in email info first then choose the amount - should the the second one from the page.
> 
> 
> Where is this though? I had seen it before but am totally lost right now and can't find it for some reason.Â


 There is a tab at the top of the page that says gift! This is where the gift cards are hiding


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

> is there a list of the monthly codes ? so far I have: 3month20 6month20 9month20 13month25 sweet16 2yearlove


 DIRTY30 for thirty months.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there a way that we can put all of these codes at the beginning of this thread so they're accessible in the future? I don't get Birchbox e-mails no matter how many times BB and I have tried to fix it, and I've already missed out on my 3 and 6 month codes because I keep forgetting to e-mail them about it each time.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's plural, 3months20, 6months20, etc. up till 13, then it's SWEET16, *21ANDCOUNTING*, and that's as far as I've got.

If 21ANDCOUNTING is valid it should work for me next month. I have received codes in the past so hopefully this one will show up soon.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Is there a way that we can put all of these codes at the beginning of this thread so they're accessible in the future? I don't get Birchbox e-mails no matter how many times BB and I have tried to fix it, and I've already missed out on my 3 and 6 month codes because I keep forgetting to e-mail them about it each time.


 Try using them now! I never used my three month code but it still worked for me a few days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Anything for the 40th month?? I've definitely only gotten 2 codes this whole time...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2014)

> Anything for the 40th month?? I've definitely only gotten 2 codes this whole time...


 40strong


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2014)

3months206months209months2013months25sweet16

21andcounting2yearlove

dirty30

40strong

any others?

It should be its own locked thread, because apparently I am not the only one who doesn't get the emails.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3months206months209months2013months25sweet16

21andcounting2yearlove

dirty30

40strong

any others?

It should be its own locked thread, because apparently I am not the only one who doesn't get the emails.
i'll do that!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's the thread, I'm not the most eloquent of explainers, so if there's anything else y'all think I should add, let me know.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

Also I can update it as we discover new codes, or whatever.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 18, 2014)

I love the glitch that allows you to use expired codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since the CR eyeliner is back ordered, I ordered the CR shadow palette and eyeliner set (and a Pick 2, of course), used the 16 month code and a $10 GC -- $21! That's practically getting the shadow for free! I REALLY hope the shadow and eyeliner are bundled and the liner isn't factored in to their regular stock.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it me or is BB's shop weirdly empty right now? There's a lot of things out of stock I would've otherwise bought... the brights ModelCo lipstick trio, Eyeko eyeliners in colours other than navy.... I want to spend my 25% code, but there's nothing I"m really loving


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 18, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing earlier, @Kyuu -- I wanted the black Eyeko, the Archipelago Pomegranate body wash, and the CR eyeliner. All out of stock. I've been waitlisted for that bodywash for weeks now, I'm beginning to think it won't ever be back in stock,


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the glitch that allows you to use expired codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since the CR eyeliner is back ordered, I ordered the CR shadow palette and eyeliner set (and a Pick 2, of course), used the 16 month code and a $10 GC -- $21! That's practically getting the shadow for free! I REALLY hope the shadow and eyeliner are bundled and the liner isn't factored in to their regular stock.
You will get it, I just ordered that last week when the eyeliner was out of stock and got it this weekend!  The colors are fantastic!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it me or is BB's shop weirdly empty right now? There's a lot of things out of stock I would've otherwise bought... the brights ModelCo lipstick trio, Eyeko eyeliners in colours other than navy.... I want to spend my 25% code, but there's nothing I"m really loving

I've been waiting for the Becca brush to go back in stock since the end of December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting the list of codes. I used a 13 month 25% and picked up Glamglow Youth Mud and Sumita Brow Pencil. I love Glamglow and while I've been happy with Anastasia Brow Wiz, I'm open to new things.


----------



## Babs (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't get emails either but one of the codes work for me so I assume I'm qualified for an anniversary discount. Does anyone know when the code expire? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks to all the super smart ladies in this thread!! Transferred 200 pts from one acct and used with a 9 month code I must have never used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super stoked!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't get emails either but one of the codes work for me so I assume I'm qualified for an anniversary discount. Does anyone know when the code expire? Thanks in advance!
Usually, the codes are good for 2 weeks from the time you get the email. It appears that recently, there've been glitches where suddenly codes you never used and let expire will work. I haven't actually tested it out, but I would assume you can only use codes that you're entitled to, i.e. can't use a 13 month code if you're only in your 3rd month. The glitch was still in effect last I checked; the sweet16 code is still active on my cart even though I'm in month 21.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2014)

> > Â  I don't get emails either but one of the codes work for me so I assume I'm qualified for an anniversary discount. Does anyone know when the code expire? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Usually, the codes are good for 2 weeks from the time you get the email. It appears that recently, there've been glitches where suddenly codes you never used and let expire will work. I haven't actually tested it out, but I would assume you can only use codes that you're entitled to, i.e. can't use a 13 month code if you're only in your 3rd month. The glitch was still in effect last I checked; the sweet16 code is still active on my cart even though I'm in month 21.


 The glitch seems to happen between about the 17th through the 25th of the month since November or December from what I can tell. I think it's awesome and I hope it continues.


----------



## Babs (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The glitch seems to happen between about the 17th through the 25th of the month since November or December from what I can tell. I think it's awesome and I hope it continues.


Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually, the codes are good for 2 weeks from the time you get the email. It appears that recently, there've been glitches where suddenly codes you never used and let expire will work. I haven't actually tested it out, but I would assume you can only use codes that you're entitled to, i.e. can't use a 13 month code if you're only in your 3rd month. The glitch was still in effect last I checked; the sweet16 code is still active on my cart even though I'm in month 21.

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The glitch seems to happen between about the 17th through the 25th of the month since November or December from what I can tell. I think it's awesome and I hope it continues.
Thanks! I've been messing around with adding a chamak bracelet to my cart but its not the freebie one. It's the pricier one and i need more time to see if i really want it. The anniversary code helps but i wish i had more than $10 worth of points! Gahhh!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it me or is BB's shop weirdly empty right now? There's a lot of things out of stock I would've otherwise bought... the brights ModelCo lipstick trio, *Eyeko eyeliners in colours other than navy*.... I want to spend my 25% code, but there's nothing I"m really loving
If you're looking for purple, it has been discontinued on the Sephora site; IDK if it's being discontinued everywhere else.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 22, 2014)

I just bought the purple Eyeko from HSN! $17 shipped with a coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my favorite eyeliner! And HSN sent me a $10 gift card with it that expires 3/15 -- I might just have to buy a backup!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey you all! Just wanted to share what came in my Jouer popper! I got the hair clip which is what I sooooo wanted. They are now $12 and I got mine 20% off and used a few points. Soooo much fun !!!



Love everything you got!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just used the code and placed my order to get the extra points - it worked.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!

Now I'm interested to see what I get in my pick two... 
Here is my pick two that I got today! Soooooo great! Although I already had the Color Club so I will probably add it to my trade list, but I think it's a great pick two!





That's a great pick two.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@RenoFab I'm so jealous!!! I have now bought 6 of the crackers trying to get that barrette and no luck




but there's a lot of other cute stuff! According to the box on the 4 pack, there's 5 different color lip glosses. Here's my 6:



Great items!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is an update to the post I made on Sunday. The original post is quoted below.

I called BB on Monday and spoke to Taylor.
She was shocked that something like this occurred and asked me to email her the screen shots immediately and she was going to personally go to the tech department and get this sorted out.

After I sent the email with the screen shots she promptly emailed me back thanking me and promising to stay in contact.

This afternoon I got the following email..

"Thank you for being in touch and for your patience regarding this matter.

I have been in touch with our tech team, and it's come to my attention that we recently switched data centers over the past weekend. In the transition, it appears there was a glitch that may have occurred at the exact moment you were accessing your account. The team has assured me that this was a one time incident, that you and xxx were the only customers affected, and now that our center has safely been moved, this should never occur again.

As an apology for the mixup and any distress this may have caused you, I have extended your yearly subscription by one month on us. I have also sent you an extra sample pack for you to enjoy.

Once again, I can assure you that this is an isolated glitch and no one has access to any of your information. We deeply apologize for the inconvenience caused.

Please do not hesitate to reach out with any questions. If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know and I would be happy to do so.

Very best,

Taylor
Discovery Specialist"

I did not anticipate the perks, but they are greatly appreciated. Taylor was very sweet and I'm glad this was an "isolated" incident. Quote: Originally Posted by *QueerAsFcuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! Quick rant because my girls on here will understand.

I went to log into my BB account today to do my reviews for my February box and someone else's account popped up.
It gave me access to everything.
I had this ladies name, address, phone number.
I could have charged things to her card on file.

I did not snoop around, just enough to screen shot her name/phone/address because I intend on contacting BB on Monday.

I don't know if I took it too far but I called the lady and explained what happened and suggested she change her password.
She was very sweet/concerned and I gave her all my information so she could contact BB tomorrow also.

Now when I go to log into my account it tells me that my email address is invalid.
Ugh!

I have 10 months left on my yearly and I'm getting weary because lord knows who can access my information if I can access someone else's.

Has anyone else had an issue like this with BB?
Was it ok for me to contact her?
Will BB even care?
That's great that they helped you out and also gave you an extra month and pick two. Hopefully no one else was affected.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lolz dont worry. it was at a time when the 2 packs were out of stock. that was probably the first sign that i shouldn't have been trying to make a purchase anyway.
is it weird that I won't make a purchase without a "pick-two"?

Nope, I do the same thing.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my 21st month/21% code, have 966 points, and pick twos are in! It's time to shop!!

My cart currently has the Suki sugar scrub, theBalm Hot Mama blush, and I'm waffling over the Amika hair mask and Smashbox eyeshadow palette. I've also got a $75 sephora gc to use from christmas, and in the sephora cart is the Too Faced Boudoir eyeshadow palette. I don't really neeed two brand new palettes, so I'm playing around with both carts so there's less overlap and more variety





I did just get the smashbox eyeshadow card in my BB today, so I should probably try it out before deciding! But I don't wanna wait so long that the pick twos go out of stock...

Lol your cart is full of things I thought I wanted but didn't work out! I read tons of blog reviews and saw swatches of the Smashbox but getting that cardboard palette in my box this month helped confirm that even though it's pretty, the pigment/right formula just isn't there. I LOOOVED the Suki and so did tons of other people but I had a bad allergic reaction to Suki products. I hope that it works for you though! It smells so yummy! I loved the way the Suki smells but I was not impressed by it.


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 22, 2014)

> I love the glitch that allows you to use expired codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since the CR eyeliner is back ordered, I ordered the CR shadow palette and eyeliner setÂ (and a Pick 2, of course), used the 16 month code and a $10 GC -- $21! That's practically getting the shadow for free! I REALLY hope the shadow and eyeliner are bundled and the liner isn't factored in to their regular stock.


 Is the pick 2 the same as the sample that is currently in stock in the shop that is only free with the $35 purchase?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

> Is the pick 2 the same as the sample that is currently in stock in the shop that is only free with the $35 purchase?


 Yes that's the one. We call it a pick 2 because you used to get to pick from a few different two packs. Technically now it's a mystery pack but the pick two name just kinda stuck.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > I just got my 21st month/21% code, have 966Â points, and pick twos are in! It's time to shop!! My cart currently has the Suki sugar scrub, theBalm Hot Mama blush, and I'm waffling over the Amika hair mask and Smashbox eyeshadow palette. I've also got a $75 sephora gc to use from christmas, and in the sephora cart is the Too Faced Boudoir eyeshadow palette. I don't really neeed two brand new palettes, so I'm playing around with both carts so there's less overlap and more variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did just get the smashbox eyeshadow card in my BB today, so I should probably try it out before deciding! But I don't wanna wait so long that the pick twos go out of stock...
> ...


 The Suki scrub smelled nice. I put the sample I got in my (August? July?) Birchbox in my "samples to use" box and forgot about it. Then I was doing a trade and the other person's wish list said she likes Suki, so I sent it along as an extra. I kept meaning to try it, but I figured if I hadn't gotten to it yet, somebody else might as well use it. I have too many other face scrubs, but when my Vasanti Brighten Up is gone I plan to buy a full-size Suki face scrub


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmm... does anyone know if the USWEEKLY100 code still works?


----------



## Babs (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm... does anyone know if the USWEEKLY100 code still works?
i think it was only good until the 15th and only work on new subs. Maybe if you referral link yourself a new account, you may find out. I know the 200 pt glitch was fixed.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think it was only good until the 15th and only work on new subs. Maybe if you referral link yourself a new account, you may find out. I know the 200 pt glitch was fixed.
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it just me or do some of you get more excited about the pick-two's when you put in an order on Birchbox than the actual item that you purchased??


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm trying to send a gift card to myself but for some reason when I click "place order" it just redirects me back to my cart. Come on, BB!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 24, 2014)

> Is it just me or do some of you get more excited about the pick-two's when you put in an order on Birchbox than the actual item that you purchased??Â :yay:


 True story!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 25, 2014)

Just saw a promo on the BB mobile site for 20% off a $50+ mobile order through Feb 28. Code is FEB20. Kinda confusing though, because I saw it later on the app as I was scrolling and it didn't reference the order having to be a mobile order.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me or do some of you get more excited about the pick-two's when you put in an order on Birchbox than the actual item that you purchased?? 




Me too!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Just saw a promo on the BB mobile site for 20% off a $50+ mobile order through Feb 28. Code is FEB20. Kinda confusing though, because I saw it later on the app as I was scrolling and it didn't reference the order having to be a mobile order.


 Awesome! Thanks! Does mobile20 still work as well?


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 26, 2014)

Birchboxxxx you're killing me.  I just want a pick two so that I can order this tea and chocolate and face wash!! And tweezerman pimple thing? Maybe?


----------



## lovepinkk (Feb 26, 2014)

> Birchboxxxx you're killing me. Â I just want a pick two so that I can order this tea and chocolate and face wash!! And tweezerman pimple thing? Maybe?


 The pick two is showing as back in stock for me.. I was waiting for it to come back in stock to make an order too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The pick two is showing as back in stock for me.. I was waiting for it to come back in stock to make an order too





i was just coming in here to say that the pick twos are back! i just placed an order because of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you add on a pick two?

Never mind.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The pick two is showing as back in stock for me.. I was waiting for it to come back in stock to make an order too





YES!  Getting this notification in my email box was perfect.  I went ahead and ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I did a little more cart tetris  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## lovepinkk (Feb 26, 2014)

> > The pick two is showing as back in stock for me.. I was waiting for it to come back in stock to make an order too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> YES! Â Getting this notification in my email box was perfect. Â I went ahead and ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â And I did a little more cart tetris  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Thanks so much for the heads up!


 You're welcome :yesss: I placed an order on my lunch break cuz I was scared it would go out of stock again!!!


----------



## jessilng (Feb 28, 2014)

I used points earlier in the month and got this for $5 + 500 points. My super goop serum had run out and I kept wishing for more so I went with the travel bag because I get to try some of the other super goop products too. Plus it seemed like a better overall value. Hello flawless powder in petal. Kept debating between a powder or concealer, next time I'll go with a concealer. And my mystery pick two was the color club and Bain de terre shampoo. I got the lighter color club grey in my box previously so I think using them together will be fun. I used my 6month code. I didn't expect to have 500 pts by 6m but I ended up with a referral + 100pts from a missing item (points were way better than what I was going to get!)


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 28, 2014)

I just got this in my email this morning:

Use code *COMEBACK20OFF* on your $35+ orderâ€”offer available through March 1

Might work for someone else too!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a code this am FIRST20OFF expires tomorrow. Supposed to be off your first order (emailed to my gift sub's email addy) but I have definitively placed an order with that account before. Right now I have minimal points so I'll be passing on this code for now.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got this in my email this morning:

Use code *COMEBACK20OFF* on your $35+ orderâ€”offer available through March 1

Might work for someone else too! 
Just used this code and it worked! Thanks.


----------



## lotigirl (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone have a code for extra points or a discount on a yearly subscription? JOIN110ANNUAL isn't working. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 3, 2014)

I just got an email offering me an upgrade to a yearly subscription using YEARLY99, you get 99 points and a year subscription for $99. I added the mystery 2 pack as well.


----------



## lotigirl (Mar 3, 2014)

Didn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email offering me an upgrade to a yearly subscription using YEARLY99, you get 99 points and a year subscription for $99. I added the mystery 2 pack as well.
Thanks, I did the same thing just now. I had a 10 dollar gift card too, so yay!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 3, 2014)

> Didn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you have a monthly subscription? If not, start that first, then add the yearly99 code the next day.


----------



## lotigirl (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you have a monthly subscription? If not, start that first, then add the yearly99 code the next day.
I'll try that -- thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used points earlier in the month and got this for $5 + 500 points. My super goop serum had run out and I kept wishing for more so I went with the travel bag because I get to try some of the other super goop products too. Plus it seemed like a better overall value. Hello flawless powder in petal. Kept debating between a powder or concealer, next time I'll go with a concealer. And my mystery pick two was the color club and Bain de terre shampoo. I got the lighter color club grey in my box previously so I think using them together will be fun. I used my 6month code. I didn't expect to have 500 pts by 6m but I ended up with a referral + 100pts from a missing item (points were way better than what I was going to get!)





Nice!


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Am I doing the math right here?

With yearly 99 code:

12 month yearly subscription = $99 out of pocket

99 points with code = almost $10 to spend in the store.

then assuming 5 products in each box for 12 months = 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store

At the end of one year, before points expire -  gives you 699 points OR almost $70 in points to spend in the birchbox store.

IF you do monthly, you spend $120 for a one year subscription (12 months X $10).

You get 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store. 

So, the advantage of yearly subscription is:

A savings of $21 and an additional 99 points to spend in the store.

I'm on monthly, but thinking I should upgrade.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

> Am I doing the math right here? With yearly 99 code: 12 month yearly subscription = $99 out of pocket 99 points with code = almost $10 to spend in the store. then assuming 5 products in each boxÂ for 12 months = 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store At the end of one year, before points expire -Â Â gives you 699 points OR almost $70 in points to spend in the birchbox store.


 This is correct. And after you calculate the per-box cost after adjusting for points, it's what I refer to as "justification math."


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Justification math - Oh I see:

Monthly - taking points into account - $5 a box ($60/12 months)

Subscription - taking points into account - $2.50 a box  ($29/12 months)


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I doing the math right here?

With yearly 99 code:

12 month yearly subscription = $99 out of pocket

99 points with code = almost $10 to spend in the store.

then assuming 5 products in each box for 12 months = 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store

At the end of one year, before points expire -  gives you 699 points OR almost $70 in points to spend in the birchbox store.

IF you do monthly, you spend $120 for a one year subscription (12 months X $10).

You get 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store. 

So, the advantage of yearly subscription is:

A savings of $21 and an additional 99 points to spend in the store.

I'm on monthly, but thinking I should upgrade. 
Do you get 99 EXTRA points with the code? If so, don't you also get 99 points for the amount you spent? Making it 198 pts. Or is the code just for a discount on the annual sub which is usually $110?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 5, 2014)

> > Â  Am I doing the math right here? With yearly 99 code: 12 month yearly subscription = $99 out of pocket 99 points with code = almost $10 to spend in the store. then assuming 5 products in each boxÂ for 12 months = 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store At the end of one year, before points expire -Â Â gives you 699 points OR almost $70 in points to spend in the birchbox store. IF you do monthly, you spend $120 for a one year subscription (12 months X $10). You get 600 points for reviewing or $60 to spend in the store.Â  So, the advantage of yearly subscription is: A savings of $21 and an additional 99 points to spend in the store. I'm on monthly, but thinking I should upgrade.Â
> 
> 
> Do you get 99 EXTRA points with the code? If so, don't you also get 99 points for the amount you spent? Making it 198 pts. Or is the code just for a discount on the annual sub which is usually $110?


 It's 99 points total with this promotion. 1 point for every dollar you spend. That's why I haven't upgraded yet. I'm waiting for a double points promo.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's 99 points total with this promotion. 1 point for every dollar you spend. That's why I haven't upgraded yet. I'm waiting for a double points promo.
You're not really saving anything, though.  $99/year plus 99 (rounding up to 100 because chances are high at least one of those months will be a six-item box.  I get at least two six-item boxes a year) points plus 600 feedback points equals an average per-box price of $2.50 ($100 - $70 in points = $30/12 months = $2.50).  $110/year plus 110 points (for the dollars spent) plus 110 (for the double points) plus 600 feedback points averages out to... an average per-box price of $2.50 (I'm rounding down to 100 points for each of the 110-point increments because you can't really do anything with 20 points, but chances are slim that you'll get enough six-item boxes to make up that 80-point gap) (and the math:  $110 - $80 in points = $30/12 months = $2.50).  Exactly the same.  It might *feel* like you're getting a better deal because extra points!  But mathematically, it breaks down to exactly the same per-box cost, so you're basically spending $11 more on your subscription in order to get $10 more in points.


----------



## Babs (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're not really saving anything, though.  $99/year plus 99 (rounding up to 100 because chances are high at least one of those months will be a six-item box.  I get at least two six-item boxes a year) points plus 600 feedback points equals an average per-box price of $2.50 ($100 - $70 in points = $30/12 months = $2.50).  $110/year plus 110 points (for the dollars spent) plus 110 (for the double points) plus 600 feedback points averages out to... an average per-box price of $2.50 (I'm rounding down to 100 points for each of the 110-point increments because you can't really do anything with 20 points, but chances are slim that you'll get enough six-item boxes to make up that 80-point gap) (and the math:  $110 - $80 in points = $30/12 months = $2.50).  Exactly the same.  It might *feel* like you're getting a better deal because extra points!  But mathematically, it breaks down to exactly the same per-box cost, so you're basically spending $11 more on your subscription in order to get $10 more in points.
I did this exact math and realize the 99/yr is the better option.


----------



## Disneyislife (Mar 7, 2014)

What are the current Promo codes?  I'm new to BB.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if BB sends a promo code during your birthday month and if so how much is it usually? Or do they just send anniversary codes?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

> Does anyone know if BB sends a promo code during your birthday month and if so how much is it usually? Or do they just send anniversary codes?


 Nope. Just anniversary


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Nope. Just anniversary


 dang! Thanks. I got a 6 month code in February but I don't think it's good anymore...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


dang! Thanks. I got a 6 month code in February but I don't think it's good anymore...
They're good for a two-week window after you receive one, so it's probably expired at this point, but just hang on a couple of months because you'll get another one for your 9-month!  If you don't get one for a month when other people are reporting getting one (if my last code is any indication, they're sent out around the 15th of the month), check this thread for the code for your particular month:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes#post_2288630

They usually activate codes for accounts that hit the milestones even if they don't get the emails sent out.

(Psst, @kawaiimeows -- There's also one for 25% off at 34 months!  The code is SPECIAL34.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks @meaganola !!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're good for a two-week window after you receive one, so it's probably expired at this point, but just hang on a couple of months because you'll get another one for your 9-month!  If you don't get one for a month when other people are reporting getting one (if my last code is any indication, they're sent out around the 15th of the month), check this thread for the code for your particular month:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes#post_2288630

They usually activate codes for accounts that hit the milestones even if they don't get the emails sent out.

(Psst, @kawaiimeows -- There's also one for 25% off at 34 months!  The code is SPECIAL34.)
Thanks so much--that's really helpful!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm so excited because I snagged that Yearly99 code at the last second last night! (And sure as heck paid for it in lack of sleep this morning.. Whew!)


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input. 

So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course. 

The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night. 

By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%. 

Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep). 

What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input. 

So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course. 

The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night. 

By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%. 

Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep). 

What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged. 
Girl, the universe is trying to tell you something!  If it makes you feel better, email them to let them know but other than that take all your goodies and enjoy!  BB is doing it to keep you as a customer.  And I think companies have things like this built into business plans for loss, damage etc so don't worry too much.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

@RenoFab just take it. i get where you're coming from but they do these awesomely nice things to keep you around! i wouldn't worry about a giant company's profit margins... they wouldn't be this great and replacing an entire order for you if they weren't floating along just fine.


----------



## Babs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input. 

So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course. 

The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night. 

By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%. 

Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep). 

What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged. 
Even if you return it, they won't resell it. Tell them they're awesome and refer some friends. I think word of mouth is the best tactic in terms of returning the favor.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input.Â  So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course.Â  The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night.Â  By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%.Â  Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep).Â  What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged.Â


 Honestly, knowing Birchbox, they probably replaced everything on purpose. That's just how their CS is, which is awesome. I had a box that was missing an item once and just asked them to send the one item that was missing. But instead they sent me a whole new box! I'd take it as a sign! Butit can't hurt to email them if it's going to bug you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww thanks ladies, I feel better now. I am mostly excited about getting another pick-2 honestly. THANK YOU UNIVERSE and Birchbox.


----------



## ariana077 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input. 

So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course. 

The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night. 

By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%. 

Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep). 

What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged. 

Take it as a good sign, and BB's Customer Service is SO great I always am super friendly when I email them to make up for all the great things they do for us.  Sorry to hear about the breakup but I'm glad that BB was able to give you a good treat!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 11, 2014)

> Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input.Â  So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course.Â  The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night.Â  By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%.Â  Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep).Â  What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged.Â


 I agree with the others. Take it and just be thankfully for your good fortune. If you feel it's necessary, email and just acknowledge how happy you are with their CS. They don't get much appreciation I'm sure.


----------



## Rory (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited because I snagged that Yearly99 code at the last second last night! (And sure as heck paid for it in lack of sleep this morning.. Whew!)
I snagged that code last night too! I'm excited for a year of Birchbox!


----------



## Babs (Mar 12, 2014)

Expire today! One of the few codes without a $25 or $35 minimum!!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Expire today! One of the few codes without a $25 or $35 minimum!!




I just tried to use it and it wouldn't work, my order was only 3.50 though.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 12, 2014)

It doesn't work for me either and I have $28 of products in my cart so far.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 12, 2014)

It only works over $35 smh. No minimum my @$$


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It only works over $35 smh. No minimum my @$$




Oh LAME! Oh well, guess I won't be using it!


----------



## Babs (Mar 12, 2014)

That's pretty lame especially since they never specified. I straight up just placed my order and emailed them the screen shot pointing out that there's no indication of minimum. They honored it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It only works over $35 smh. No minimum my @$$


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok ladies I have a Birchbox story to tell and need your input. 

So my bf and I broke up a few months ago. I had bought him a 6 month Birchbox Man sub and he just got his last box last month. I was the one that did all his reviews so I went into his account and gifted myself $30 worth of GC's to my second sub. Felt a little guilty but not really. He would have never used them. I then bought the BP trio with a discount code for %20 off and with the points I had on this sub and the GC's it was FREE. I also got a Pick 2 of course. 

The Pick 2 was shipped separately and I got that like three weeks ago but for some reason the BP trio took a while and I got it yesterday. The box was crushed and the shampoo inside had leaked about 30% of the product. The conditioner and leave-in were fine though. I took pictures of the box and the items inside and described that only the shampoo was damaged and leaked in an email to Birchbox CS last night. 

By the time I woke up, the CS rep had sent me a reply that they would not only be replacing my item, they would also be giving me an additional 100 points into my account! I thought WOW! That is great, I really ONLY wanted the shampoo replaced since I love it and losing 30% of it was sad. Maybe it was even 25%. 

Anywho, I check my email later and there is an email confirmation and I check the items and they are replacing the ENTIRE BP TRIO PLUS MY PICK TWO!!!!! I feel awful about this! I want to email them back and tell them that I really only needed the shampoo, but it is already shipped. I do not like taking advantage of companies because then I feel that slowly they do not make as much profit and our perks as customers become less. (i.e. Julep). 

What should I do? Should I see this as a "we know you are going thru a break-up and could use a little present" sign? I want to email them back and at least say something. I was really clear that ONLY the shampoo was damaged. 
I think you should just be happy and consider it as a gift. The way I see it you didn't ask for the whole set to be replaced they decided to do that. Enjoy your set!


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 14, 2014)

BB100 gets you 100 points when you subscribe/resubscribe to a woman's box thru March 23


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BB100 gets you 100 points when you subscribe/resubscribe to a woman's box thru March 23
Uuuuuggh!!! I had just convinced myself I didn't need to reactivate my second sub with the benefitlash code!

 ....just reactivated with bb100.

I keep saying it's like getting a free box, but it's $10 I probably wouldn't have spent at Birchbox anyway. ::sigh:: They've got me addicted.

Edit: @Pixikins Haha I don't know whether to thank you or curse you, so.... THANK YOU, GOSH DANGIT!


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uuuuuggh!!! I had just convinced myself I didn't need to reactivate my second sub with the benefitlash code!

 ....just reactivated with bb100.

I keep saying it's like getting a free box, but it's $10 I probably wouldn't have spent at Birchbox anyway. ::sigh:: They've got me addicted.

Edit: @Pixikins Haha I don't know whether to thank you or curse you, so.... THANK YOU, GOSH DANGIT!
uhmmmm sorry? And you're welcome HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cousins have NO idea what kind of addiction BB is and I've only gotten 2 boxes so far, I'm sure they're tired of my FB posts so it's nice to get ANY reaction here from my BB excitement


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  uhmmmm sorry? And you're welcome HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cousins have NO idea what kind of addiction BB is and I've only gotten 2 boxes so far, I'm sure they're tired of my FB posts so it's nice to get ANY reaction here from my BB excitement

Haha I know! It's ridiculous! Last month I had 3 boxes come (4 if you count the one I had sent to my little sister because I felt silly having so many) because of the weekly100 glitch. Couldn't pass up 210 points for $10!  I finally convinced my sisters to subscribe. But neither of them got as addicted as I did. They're a little harder to impress...and probably a little stronger-willed. I had canceled all but my primary, and now I'm getting 2 again. NEXT month! I will stand my ground!


----------



## katyrn (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uuuuuggh!!! I had just convinced myself I didn't need to reactivate my second sub with the benefitlash code!

 ....just reactivated with bb100.

I keep saying it's like getting a free box, but it's $10 I probably wouldn't have spent at Birchbox anyway. ::sigh:: They've got me addicted.

Edit: @Pixikins Haha I don't know whether to thank you or curse you, so.... THANK YOU, GOSH DANGIT!
Seriously... so addictive. I just opened two new subscriptions this week just because of these codes!!


----------



## joeythelamb (Mar 15, 2014)

So if I cancel my account right now and resubscribe with BB100, will I get another March box or will they just continue where I left off and send me the April box when it comes out? And my points will still all be there right?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 15, 2014)

> So if I cancel my account right now and resubscribe with BB100, will I get another March box or will they just continue where I left off and send me the April box when it comes out? And my points will still all be there right?Â


 1. Your points will still be there. They expire 365 days after you get them and they stay, even on an inactive account, until they are spent or until those 365 days are over. 2. Review current March products before you unsubscribe. 3. The 15th is usually the cut-off date to get the current month's box, so if you unsub/resub today you'll more than likely get a 2nd March box.


----------



## joeythelamb (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the response! I guess I'll wait until around the 20th to resubscribe then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> 1. Your points will still be there. They expire 365 days after you get them and they stay, even on an inactive account, until they are spent or until those 365 days are over. 2. Review current March products before you unsubscribe. 3. The 15th is usually the cut-off date to get the current month's box, so if you unsub/resub today you'll more than likely get a 2nd March box.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

> Thanks for the response! I guess I'll wait until around the 20th to resubscribe then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The email I received said the BB100 code was only good until the 16th, not the 23rd.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 15, 2014)

> Thanks for the response! I guess I'll wait until around the 20th to resubscribe then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> > 1. Your points will still be there. They expire 365 days after you get them and they stay, even on an inactive account, until they are spent or until those 365 days are over. 2. Review current March products before you unsubscribe. 3. The 15th is usually the cut-off date to get the current month's box, so if you unsub/resub today you'll more than likely get a 2nd March box.


 If you resub before the 15th and you've already received the March box, they still won't send you a second March box. I did the same thing last month and they charged me again when I resubbed, so I emailed and said I was fine w the double charge if it meant I got another box. They said they were sorry but they couldn't send another box so they reversed the charge to my CC. Just a heads up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The email I received said the BB100 code was only good until the 16th, not the 23rd.
Thanks for the correction, I just googled and found the code on a deal site, and those places aren't always correct on dates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2014)

> If you resub before the 15th and you've already received the March box, they still won't send you a second March box. I did the same thing last month and they charged me again when I resubbed, so I emailed and said I was fine w the double charge if it meant I got another box. They said they were sorry but they couldn't send another box so they reversed the charge to my CC. Just a heads up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay thanks, so if I subscribe now, ill receive an April box, correct? I've already received my march box, and had cancelled. Just wanted to make sure I didn't get a second march box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also if I resubscribe can my friend receive credit for referring me? Even though I'd subscribed in the past already?


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 16, 2014)

> Okay thanks, so if I subscribe now, ill receive an April box, correct? I've already received my march box, and had cancelled. Just wanted to make sure I didn't get a second march box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also if I resubscribe can my friend receive credit for referring me? Even though I'd subscribed in the past already?


 Hmm. Your friend's receiving referral points is a great question but one I'm not sure of the answer to. :/ I would wait until after the cut-off date for subs though just to be extra sure you don't encounter any billing issues w the resub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xraykt (Mar 17, 2014)

This probably has been asked already...but there's 58 pages in this discussion (I'm sure most are from the whole black friday scavenger hunt madness!). Anyways, it's my 2 year anniversary so I have a 25% off discount. But I also REALLY want the organizer tray {you enter promo code with $55+ order}! Is there any way I can do both? Or do I have to pick? Thanks for your help!!!!

*Happy St. Paddy's Day!*

 



Caitlin


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xraykt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This probably has been asked already...but there's 58 pages in this discussion (I'm sure most are from the whole black friday scavenger hunt madness!). Anyways, it's my 2 year anniversary so I have a 25% off discount. But I also REALLY want the organizer tray {you enter promo code with $55+ order}! Is there any way I can do both? Or do I have to pick? Thanks for your help!!!!

*Happy St. Paddy's Day!*

 



Caitlin 
you have to pick one  you can't do double codes.


----------



## lauravee (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey - is there a list of anniversary discount codes anywhere? I'm 2 years in and never got any codes for discounts. I've heard that you can still use the codes if you time it right, so was hoping there was a list somewhere of the monthly/yearly codes and when you can use them. I tried searching for this but haven't come up with anything. 

Thanks 

(and yes, I've contacted birchbox about this but they have not been very helpful)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

> Hey - is there a list of anniversary discount codes anywhere? I'm 2 years in and never got any codes for discounts. I've heard that you can still use the codes if you time it right, so was hoping there was a list somewhere of the monthly/yearly codes and when you can use them. I tried searching for this but haven't come up with anything.Â  ThanksÂ  (and yes, I've contacted birchbox about this but they have not been very helpful)Â


 I don't have that direct URL handy, but it's in the very same Birchbox subforum that this very Birchbox Promo Codes thread is in. Search this thread for the word "anniversary," and it should pull up the post with the link.


----------



## lauravee (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have that direct URL handy, but it's in the very same Birchbox subforum that this very Birchbox Promo Codes thread is in. Search this thread for the word "anniversary," and it should pull up the post with the link.

thanks! i think i searched this thread but not the forum.


----------



## feemia (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes


----------



## lauravee (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes
Thanks! Just in time for my 25% off for 2 years. I'm a dolt for not seeing that this had it's own thread.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes
Thanks! Just in time for my 25% off for 2 years. I'm a dolt for not seeing that this had it's own thread. 

it didn't until i asked like last month. i was so annoyed always trying to remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 23, 2014)

Just noticed the Subscriber Sunday promo today is 25 bonus points on $25 order using Sunday25 code.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 23, 2014)

LETSGO20 for 20% off $35+  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They emailed it to me when I left some things in my cart and now I'm getting the Mally's Look set and a mystery back for $22 (I also had $10 worth of points, I'm terrible about saving them).


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 23, 2014)

i'm so close to getting a clarisonic for free with points and a code. i need a 25 or 30 percent code off and it's not my anniv month. i have around 800 points


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 23, 2014)

So weird - i was just about to checkout on BirchBox and came here looking for a code and here it was! I had 500 points so I bought a $50 gift card, some nail polish, and overnight lip balm.  I added the mystery pack and used the 20% off code and I paid $4.   So fun.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of any promo codes for a new Birchbox Man subscription? I want to grab one for my fiance but wanted to look for a promo code before I checked out!

EDIT: Looks like BBM100 worked! yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know if this will work for everyone but I had some stuff in my cart &amp; BB sent me the reminder email &amp; a 20% off discount code, LETSGO20.  Worth a try for some, right? You need $35+ in your cart. Don't forget to add a pick 2 as well. Picked up some chip clips, and The Balm's apple palette and a pick 2 for $8!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so close to getting a clarisonic for free with points and a code. i need a 25 or 30 percent code off and it's not my anniv month. i have around 800 points  
That's awesome!


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Mar 25, 2014)

I used the bb100 code this morning to re-activate my second subscription, and it was still working then.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yellowdoodlebug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the bb100 code this morning to re-activate my second subscription, and it was still working then.
How do you know if it works? I didn't get the code but am willing to try it on my 2nd account.  Does it only give you 100 pts? Would know after I hit purchase?


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Mar 25, 2014)

> How do you know if it works? I didn't get the code but am willing to try it on my 2nd account. Â Does it only give you 100 pts? Would know after I hit purchase?


 Yes it shows up as "applied" when I put it in the code box when viewing my cart. After I went through the checkout process it showed up in my points history.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yellowdoodlebug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes it shows up as "applied" when I put it in the code box when viewing my cart. After I went through the checkout process it showed up in my points history.
Thanks. I see applied. THis is for the women's subscription right? I see earlier there is something like that for mens. Appreciate the response - didn't see this code until I saw you list it.


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Mar 25, 2014)

> Thanks. I see applied. THis is for the women's subscription right? I see earlier there is something like that for mens. Appreciate the response - didn't see this code until I saw you list it.


 Yeah, it's for the women's sub. Happy to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so close to getting a clarisonic for free with points and a code. i need a 25 or 30 percent code off and it's not my anniv month. i have around 800 points  
don't forget you can gift yourself a gift card so you can save them beyond their 1yr life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then you can wait for one of the higher percentage off anniversaries to roll around.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 26, 2014)

I just brought a $50 gift card using the code letsgo20 and added a pick 2 and used my 400 points for a total of $0..I'm so excited..




Now I can splurge with the next anniversary code (I'm at 22 months now) or save it...the giftcard will be easier to save I think.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just brought a $50 gift card using the code letsgo20 and added a pick 2 and used my 400 points for a total of $0..I'm so excited..



Now I can splurge with the next anniversary code (I'm at 22 months now) or save it...the giftcard will be easier to save I think.
I just copied you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

There is a 20% off code though - BBPLUS20 ($35 min)


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

Promo code from Stitchfix. i think it should work for non- stitch fix customers too.  Extra 100 points for subscribing to BB. 
 
SFBB100


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I know. I'm flipping those points around to a gift card to get the clarisonic. I may wait until May to get it. We shall see. I need a damn anniversary code. I've hit two years on one account and I haven't gotten a code for it yet. None of the codes in the thread work either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just copied you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!
NP...I love saving $$!


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 26, 2014)

@natashaia thanks for the code i was looking for one!!!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I know. I'm flipping those points around to a gift card to get the clarisonic. I may wait until May to get it. We shall see. I need a damn anniversary code. I've hit two years on one account and I haven't gotten a code for it yet. None of the codes in the thread work either




They code for 2 years doesn't come until the 25th month


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 26, 2014)

So much admiration for those who can save points! Once I hit 200 I just _have to_ cash in... The most I ever had at once is 200 points and 2 $10 gift cards and that was just recently with the bb100 promo. You guys are awesome!

I do always wait for a 20% off code before ordering though.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

> They code for 2 years doesn't come until the 25th month


Yeah I know. I'm flipping those points around to a gift card to get the clarisonic. I may wait until May to get it. We shall see. I need a damn anniversary code. I've hit two years on one account Cool. I'll wait next month then. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Mar 26, 2014)

Does BB let you resub and pay using a gift card for that month?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

> Does BB let you resub and pay using a gift card for that month?


 Kinda. I tried this before and it would only work if I was still paying for some part of the order, no matter how little/much. I actually had a partial GC with only like $7.50 on it and it let me use it and pay the rest with my card. I'm pretty sure I had tried to use a full $10 GC and it wouldn't let me because you can't continuously charge a GC every month.


----------



## ewiggy (Mar 28, 2014)

So I just had to return some things to BB because of money (ugh, whine, wah, why me?, etc) and I'm super confused at the return amount.  I used a 20% off code and $20 in giftcards for my order, and paid $20.80 on top of that. I returned everything except one $10 item (Soak Hand Cream), but the refund I got was for $19.36. Does that sound right?  Anyone good at math?  Here's a screencap:


----------



## devadorned (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NP...I love saving $$!

copied you too! you just made us 100 points lmao, plus a freebie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just had to return some things to BB because of money (ugh, whine, wah, why me?, etc) and I'm super confused at the return amount.  I used a 20% off code and $20 in giftcards for my order, and paid $20.80 on top of that. I returned everything except one $10 item (Soak Hand Cream), but the refund I got was for $19.36. Does that sound right?  Anyone good at math?  Here's a screencap:





did you keep the pick two?

if you did then the $10 discount for it is then added to your total. now its $71

20% off $71= $56.80 for the entire purchase (including full price pick two) after WELCOMEOFFER20 discount.

After discount you are paying $8 for pick2 and $8 for lotion= $16 of product you are keeping.

$56.80-$16=40.80

$40.80- 19.36=21.44  Maybe they're sneaking in accounting for some kind of shipping charge? because as of right now, the Soak hand cream doesn't qualify for free shipping.

Here's a screenshot of the shipping charges. The closest that fits is the "Fast! UPS Next Day Air". I guess they cut you a deal? and only 'charged' you $21.44 for shipping instead of $22, or maybe they made a minor miscalculation?





Returns get tricky, especially with multiple payment methods and discounts.


----------



## ewiggy (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
did you keep the pick two?

if you did then the $10 discount for it is then added to your total. now its $71

20% off $71= $56.80 for the entire purchase (including full price pick two) after WELCOMEOFFER20 discount.

After discount you are paying $8 for pick2 and $8 for lotion= $16 of product you are keeping.

$56.80-$16=40.80

$40.80- 19.36=21.44  Maybe they're sneaking in accounting for some kind of shipping charge? because as of right now, the Soak hand cream doesn't qualify for free shipping.

Here's a screenshot of the shipping charges. The closest that fits is the "Fast! UPS Next Day Air". I guess they cut you a deal? and only 'charged' you $21.44 for shipping instead of $22, or maybe they made a minor miscalculation?





Returns get tricky, especially with multiple payment methods and discounts.


I returned the Pick Two.. But I think I just figured it out. I added an item to my cart and now I see that I have "store credit" of $13.44, which brings my return amount up to $32.80, which seems to make sense. I didn't even know store credit was a thing, and of course I didn't get an email about it or anything, sheesh!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I returned the Pick Two.. But I think I just figured it out. I added an item to my cart and now I see that I have "store credit" of $13.44, which brings my return amount up to $32.80, which seems to make sense. I didn't even know store credit was a thing, and of course I didn't get an email about it or anything, sheesh!

Thanks for your help!! 
oh good!! I thought there was something missing... glad you got something in addition to your card credit.


----------



## kira685 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just had to return some things to BB because of money (ugh, whine, wah, why me?, etc) and I'm super confused at the return amount.  I used a 20% off code and $20 in giftcards for my order, and paid $20.80 on top of that. I returned everything except one $10 item (Soak Hand Cream), but the refund I got was for $19.36. Does that sound right?  Anyone good at math?  Here's a screencap:





did you keep the pick two?

if you did then the $10 discount for it is then added to your total. now its $71

20% off $71= $56.80 for the entire purchase (including full price pick two) after WELCOMEOFFER20 discount.

After discount you are paying $8 for pick2 and $8 for lotion= $16 of product you are keeping.

$56.80-$16=40.80

$40.80- 19.36=21.44  Maybe they're sneaking in accounting for some kind of shipping charge? because as of right now, the Soak hand cream doesn't qualify for free shipping.

Here's a screenshot of the shipping charges. The closest that fits is the "Fast! UPS Next Day Air". I guess they cut you a deal? and only 'charged' you $21.44 for shipping instead of $22, or maybe they made a minor miscalculation?





Returns get tricky, especially with multiple payment methods and discounts.

the price of the pick is already included in the subtotal, and the 20%off doesn't include the price of the pick two..

Subtotal = $61

      without pick 2 = $51

20% off $51 = 10.20 which plus the $10 from the pick 2= $20.20 which is what was discounted

that leaves the total order price to be $40.80 which adds up since $20 was paid in gift cards and $20.80 in "cash"

20% off $10 = $2 so keeping the hand cream would be $8

$40.80 was the original total, so $32.80 should have been returned

since you paid for 51% of your total in "cash" and 49% in gift cards, they could have prorated it based on that, but that would be $16.72 returned to you in "cash" and it seems like you got more than that.. but you should get a gift card that rounds the total out to $32.80

ETA: and you did! =)


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the price of the pick is already included in the subtotal, and the 20%off doesn't include the price of the pick two..

Subtotal = $61

      without pick 2 = $51

20% off $51 = 10.20 which plus the $10 from the pick 2= $20.20 which is what was discounted

that leaves the total order price to be $40.80 which adds up since $20 was paid in gift cards and $20.80 in "cash"

20% off $10 = $2 so keeping the hand cream would be $8

$40.80 was the original total, so $32.80 should have been returned

since you paid for 51% of your total in "cash" and 49% in gift cards, they could have prorated it based on that, but that would be $16.72 returned to you in "cash" and it seems like you got more than that.. but you should get a gift card that rounds the total out to $32.80

ETA: and you did! =)
I never claimed to be good at math... ha ha.. glad someone else could figure out the correct answer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Just tried SFBB100 for some reason couldn't get it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the heads up though


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 28, 2014)

> I just brought a $50 gift card using the code letsgo20 and added a pick 2 and used my 400 points for a total of $0..I'm so excited..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you received your shipping info for your order? I did the same but haven't heard about mine and starting to wonder.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 28, 2014)

> > I just brought a $50 gift card using the code letsgo20 and added a pick 2 and used my 400 points for a total of $0..I'm so excited..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 I placed an order 2 days ago and I just got my shipping info. Seriously... It never takes this long. I ordered Egyptian Magic 4 oz lotion for $38, added a Pick-2, used my 21ANDCOUNTING anniversary code, 200 Points, and a $10 gift card. I paid $0.02. I am most excited about the Pick-2. I have spent this entire Winter trying to find a lotion lotion or cream for my hands because they're so dry compared to years past. The Egyptian Magic is the last one I'm ordering online, and if it doesn't work, I'm going to the L'Occitane store in Omaha. The nearest bus stop is about a mile from the store, so I've been waiting until it warms up to go there.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, and if you had an anniversary code, but didn't use it, they may be working now. 21ANDCOUNTING was my anniversary code from December.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just tried SFBB100 for some reason couldn't get it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the heads up though
I just tried it too and it said not valid.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you received your shipping info for your order? I did the same but haven't heard about mine and starting to wonder.
Sorry, just seeing this...I got my notification Friday and my order should come tomorrow


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 31, 2014)

> > Have you received your shipping info for your order? I did the same but haven't heard about mine and starting to wonder.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just seeing this...I got my notification Friday and my order should come tomorrow :rocknroll2:


 Hmm. I still haven't received a shipping notice. I'm bummed. I hope it's not an issue.


----------



## devadorned (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm. I still haven't received a shipping notice. I'm bummed. I hope it's not an issue.
me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just re-uped for April so maybe that'll kick somethin into gear ha


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 1, 2014)

New GWP



Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last. It looks really cute but I have a galaxy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New GWP





Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last.


It looks really cute but I have a galaxy




Yea I'm really glad I got last month's GWP instead of waiting for this one. Not everyone has an iPhone and I wish Birchbox would understand that. *cough* get an app for android already *cough*


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm. I still haven't received a shipping notice. I'm bummed. I hope it's not an issue.
It shouldn't be...I really hope it's not!! I actually got my order yesterday..a day early.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 1, 2014)

I received the email about lets go 20 yesterday, and i applied it last night but then forgot. i tried applying it today and its not valid!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 1, 2014)

> I received the email about lets go 20 yesterday, and i applied it last night but then forgot. i tried applying it today and its not valid!Â


 It's only good on orders $35+.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's only good on orders $35+.
my order was 70 dollars. idk what happened. and it applied yesterday.


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New GWP





Free gift with qualifying purchase of $35+ of full-size products in the Birchbox Shop. Use code: YUMIKIMCASE. Available only while supplies last.


It looks really cute but I have a galaxy





I WANT! and i just got an iphone 5s last month so this is perfect!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 1, 2014)

> > It's only good on orders $35+.
> 
> 
> my order was 70 dollars. idk what happened. and it applied yesterday.Â


 Hmmm ... that's weird. Maybe they have it set so that if you apply it, then delete it, you can't apply it again. I would e-mail them.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm ... that's weird. Maybe they have it set so that if you apply it, then delete it, you can't apply it again. I would e-mail them.
it expired the 31st, that's why it isn't working.


----------



## devadorned (Apr 2, 2014)

Is letsgo20 the only 20% off code right now? I finally got my order and have no problem spending it right away ha!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Is this Birchbox Ace program sort of new or have I been living under a rock? It actually doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to qualify since your product review points will count towards it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 3, 2014)

> Is this Birchbox Ace program sort of new or have I been living under a rock? It actually doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to qualify since your product review points will count towards it.


 Brand new within the last week.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Brand new within the last week.
I'm excited about it; will be nice to get free shipping w/no minimum.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 3, 2014)

> Is letsgo20 the only 20% off code right now? I finally got my order and have no problem spending it right away ha!


 Mobile20 works


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mobile20 works
I've already used that one and it isn't working again. 

Any other current codes out there?


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 3, 2014)

> I've already used that one and it isn't working again.Â  Any other current codes out there?


 Weird, I don't know then. I just used it a few hours ago.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 3, 2014)

Ugh. Women's pick twos are out again. Just when I was ready to place a big order. Boo


----------



## katielp (Apr 3, 2014)

> Ugh. Women's pick twos are out again. Just when I was ready to place a big order. Boo


 Hopefully that means they're out of the 100% pure mascara samples then


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hopefully that means they're out of the 100% pure mascara samples then


 Yes! I'm praying that I didn't get one when I check my mail tonight.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes. I definitely do not want anymore mascara!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

Birchbox law put into practice: I told the universe that I didn't want a mascara in my pick two from 100% pure. Guess what was waiting for me at home? A mascara by 100% pure. This is my third one btw (from the mystery packs)


----------



## Linnake (Apr 3, 2014)

Did anyone else order the Yumi Kim case only to get an email that 'that item is no longer available' and they won't be receiving it?  I'm super irritated, I passed on using the mobile20 code so that I could get the case AND then as their consolation prize, they offer up free shipping, which I already get because I'm an Ace.   WTF Birchbox?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 4, 2014)

> Did anyone else order the Yumi Kim case only to get an email that 'that item is no longer available' and they won't be receiving it? Â I'm super irritated, I passed on using the mobile20 code so that I could get the case AND then as their consolidation prize, they offer up free shipping, which I already get because I'm an Ace. Â  WTF Birchbox?


 YES. So irritated! I ordered on the very first day, too. AND they sent me the notice after my box had already shipped. Disappointing.


----------



## Linnake (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YES. So irritated! I ordered on the very first day, too. AND they sent me the notice after my box had already shipped. Disappointing.
Yes, and that too! I sent them an email, we'll see if I get anything out of it!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've already used that one and it isn't working again. 

Any other current codes out there?

I have a *WELCOMEOFFER20* in my inbox now(from resubscribing?) but not sure if that works for everyone.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have a *WELCOMEOFFER20* in my inbox now(from resubscribing?) but not sure if that works for everyone.
Thanks for sharing but it sadly did not work for me! Perhaps this is a sign my shopping spree ought to come to an end.


----------



## award04 (Apr 5, 2014)

Can you stack promo codes on BB? If so, how do you do it?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 5, 2014)

> Can you stack promo codes on BB? If so, how do you do it?Â


 No stacking, unfortunately, which can suck because gifts with purchase require codes, so it's a choice between a GWP and a %off code sometimes.


----------



## ewiggy (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got really excited because I realized I have $13 worth of Birchbox store credit, and I could use it to buy a box this month. Except it doesn't let me use the credit on a box.. What?

Anyone know a way around this?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2014)

> I just got really excited because I realized I have $13 worth of Birchbox store credit, and I could use it to buy a box this month. Except it doesn't let me use the credit on a box.. What? Anyone know a way around this?Â


 Nope. As far as anyone has been able to figure out, the only option if you want ti use credit/points/gift cards would be to do a three-month gift sub, and then you get to deal with a welcome box.


----------



## Babs (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got really excited because I realized I have $13 worth of Birchbox store credit, and I could use it to buy a box this month. Except it doesn't let me use the credit on a box.. What?

Anyone know a way around this? 
Spend $3.01 in their store with your credit. Then use the $9.99 + .01 charged to your credit card. I believe the dealio with that is they need a credit card attached to a monthly box so they can auto charge you.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 7, 2014)

> Spend $3.01 in their store with your credit. Then use the $9.99 + .01 charged to your credit card. I believe the dealio with that is they need a credit card attached to a monthly box so they can auto charge you.


 Yes! That works! I've done basically the same thing with a gift card on a new sub a few months ago.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've seen some people mention BB100 and SFBB100. What is the difference? I know that BB100 gives you 100 points when you buy a box. Is that the same with SFBB100? The SF just throws me off


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2014)

> I've seen some people mention BB100 and SFBB100. What is the difference? I know that BB100 gives you 100 points when you buy a box. Is that the same with SFBB100? The SF just throws me off :wassatt:


 Stitch Fix, a different sub box, which I think is for crafts and sewing, sent out the SFBB100 code for its subscribers. BB100 was sejt out by Birchbox hoping to emtice past members to resubscribe. They both gave 100 extra Birchbox Points.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Stitch Fix, a different sub box, which I think is for crafts and sewing, sent out the SFBB100 code for its subscribers. BB100 was sejt out by Birchbox hoping to emtice past members to resubscribe. They both gave 100 extra Birchbox Points.
Oh. That's cool of Stitch Fix to send out codes for BB. I was curious about it and tried out SFBB100 on BB and it had worked so I was wondering what the difference was. Thanks for answering!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got really excited because I realized I have $13 worth of Birchbox store credit, and I could use it to buy a box this month. Except it doesn't let me use the credit on a box.. What?

Anyone know a way around this? 

If you're subscribing, you have to use a credit card for at least part of your order so it can be recharged next month The cheapest thing in stock right now is the Ahmad tea, as far as I can tell. This costs $3.50. If you buy a box plus tea, you will have to use a credit card for $.50 and then it will let you use that for your subscription. I basically did this for making multiple accounts with gift cards from my first (except I had to pay all $3.50 for the tea, but I looked at it as $3.50 for the tea AND a birchbox, and I know I'll use the tea!).


----------



## jayeme (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you're subscribing, you have to use a credit card for at least part of your order so it can be recharged next month The cheapest thing in stock right now is the Ahmad tea, as far as I can tell. This costs $3.50. If you buy a box plus tea, you will have to use a credit card for $.50 and then it will let you use that for your subscription. I basically did this for making multiple accounts with gift cards from my first (except I had to pay all $3.50 for the tea, but I looked at it as $3.50 for the tea AND a birchbox, and I know I'll use the tea!). 
(And because you're buying a box, you get free shipping with anything, so if there's anything else to cheap for free shipping that you might want to try, now is your chance!)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2014)

> Stitch Fix, a different sub box, which I think is for crafts and sewing, sent out the SFBB100 code for its subscribers. BB100 was sejt out by Birchbox hoping to emtice past members to resubscribe. They both gave 100 extra Birchbox Points.


 Haha, uh no Stitch Fix is a clothing sub.


----------



## feemia (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, uh no Stitch Fix is a clothing sub
The name would make so much more sense if it was a craft sub.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2014)

> The name would make so much more sense if it was a craft sub.


 My bf calls it my stitch witch box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMezz (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My bf calls it my stitch witch box







That's hilarious!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 9, 2014)

BUY35EXTRA50 gives you 50 extra points when you buy $35 worth of products from the March box. I just used points for theBalm how bout them apples and a stila lip glaze and got 50 extra points with that code.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 10, 2014)

Men's pick twos are back in stock as of right this moment. Grabby-hands-em while you can!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 10, 2014)

Wrong thread, whoops


----------



## loveforeva21 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone get this message in their inbox?

For a yearly sub, for current subscribers, it averages out to $8.25/box (for 12 boxes) and also awards you with 99 Birchbox Points... not too bad..  

http://link.birchbox.com/view/50d2178e73068530b97c505f1iv51.htm/e25c89ab


----------



## lauravee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone get this message in their inbox?

For a yearly sub, for current subscribers, it averages out to $8.25/box (for 12 boxes) and also awards you with 99 Birchbox Points... not too bad..  

http://link.birchbox.com/view/50d2178e73068530b97c505f1iv51.htm/e25c89ab

I tried that code and was charged tax for the yearly sub. I don't get taxed on my month to month, is tax for yearly subs normal?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Men's pick twos are back in stock as of right this moment. Grabby-hands-em while you can!
I'm new to BB and dying to use my Welcome code.  Are the men's pick 2 pretty decent or should I hold out hope that the women's become available?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm new to BB and dying to use my Welcome code. Â Are the men's pick 2 pretty decent or should I hold out hope that the women's become available?


 It can vary wildly. I've seen craptacular pairs like a shoe shine mitt and a fragrance. I lucked out and received a facial scrub and a hand cream, and I just shrugged and kept them for myself.


----------



## katielp (Apr 10, 2014)

Did the stitch fix code stop working?


----------



## loveforeva21 (Apr 10, 2014)

I didn't get charged tax... I hadn't placed the order yet but curious on the total after you mentioned it..

Weird..

Maybe it's the location you are in?

I reside in Texas.. NY and CA may be taxed.. 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I tried that code and was charged tax for the yearly sub. I don't get taxed on my month to month, is tax for yearly subs normal?


----------



## lauravee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Yep i'm in NY. Boo! I don't think i got taxed the first time I did a yearly sub, but that was a while ago. It's odd that they don't tax my monthly box, but a yearly sub has tax.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yep i'm in NY. Boo! I don't think i got taxed the first time I did a yearly sub, but that was a while ago. It's odd that they don't tax my monthly box, but a yearly sub has tax. 
Awww, bummer... it's not fair you get taxed on it on yearly vs monthly.  

It's keen of you to notice that.

I wouldn't be happy if I were a NYer.  :/


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 10, 2014)

> Did the stitch fix code stop working?


 I used it earlier today fine, but I had never used it before. Not sure if it a one time use code


----------



## lauravee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, bummer... it's not fair you get taxed on it on yearly vs monthly.  

It's keen of you to notice that.

I wouldn't be happy if I were a NYer.  :/

$10 tax to save $10 on a yearly sub makes it pointless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never got charged tax on gift subs though, even when gifting to someone in NY. The inconsistency is strange.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ahhh, what we women do for our affinity for beauty products...

Maybe you should buy a gift sub every time for yourself.

If you've also been a long time BB subscriber, they should be sending you little anniversary gifts.. 

I have yet to receive any so I just emailed them.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
$10 tax to save $10 on a yearly sub makes it pointless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never got charged tax on gift subs though, even when gifting to someone in NY. The inconsistency is strange.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm starting to get charged tax on my monthly subs too (I live in VA), and I didn't before. I think if you haven't stopped your monthly subs, it will continue to charge at the rate you subscribed at, but I'm pretty sure every recurring charge on mine would be $10.60 -- if I let it go monthly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually cancel and resub to get the 10 points (especially since I don't want that many birchboxes these days).


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 10, 2014)

> $10 tax to save $10 on a yearly sub makes it pointless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I never got charged tax on gift subs though, even when gifting to someone in NY. The inconsistency is strange.Â


 I'm in NY too and I've always been charged tax on my monthly &amp; then again when I upgraded to yearly. Maybe because you've been subbed since before they started charging tax, you never were before?


----------



## lauravee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in NY too and I've always been charged tax on my monthly &amp; then again when I upgraded to yearly. Maybe because you've been subbed since before they started charging tax, you never were before?

Yeah, it seems that those who were subbed before tax keep the $10 flat price and everyone else has tax now.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey ladies!  

I have a question...I have a three month gift sub that I just subscribed monthly to using the promo SFBB100 (and got 200 points!).  It says that my box will ship on the 20th, but I already have a box coming on this account from the gift subscription.  How does that work? what happens to the rest of the gift sub? 

Hope that makes sense! TIA.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 10, 2014)

My free for all box is already here!


----------



## supermary (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunnie045* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  

I have a question...I have a three month gift sub that I just subscribed monthly to using the promo SFBB100 (and got 200 points!).  It says that my box will ship on the 20th, but I already have a box coming on this account from the gift subscription.  How does that work? what happens to the rest of the gift sub? 

Hope that makes sense! TIA.

Your gift sub will finish, and then your monthly sub will start. When you ordered your monthly subscription today, you paid for the next month after your gift sub ends. Let's say your gift sub ends with the May box - then you just paid for your June box and won't get charged again until July 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 10, 2014)

That is so weird. Just started a monthly subscription for April and didn't get charged for taxed and I just upgraded to the yearly with that YEARLY99 code and I still didn't get charged for tax thankfully.


----------



## award04 (Apr 10, 2014)

> That is so weird. Just started a monthly subscription for April and didn't get charged for taxed and I just upgraded to the yearly with that YEARLY99 code and I still didn't get charged for tax thankfully.


 Same for me. I started a new monthly sub this month - no tax. But I think is due to a new tax law on online sales. Is BB located in NY? Amazon now charges me tax due to the new law. But they also have a warehouse here. So I don't know if everyone is being taxed.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

> > Men's pick twos are back in stock as of right this moment. Grabby-hands-em while you can!
> 
> 
> I'm new to BB and dying to use my Welcome code. Â Are the men's pick 2 pretty decent or should I hold out hope that the women's become available?


 I've always received pretty decent items and the hubs hasn't complained. I mean they're free so at least there's that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if the SFBB100 works on Birchbox Man subscriptions too?


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

> Does anyone know if the SFBB100 works on Birchbox Man subscriptions too?


 It does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It does.





oh man I could faint I'm so excited! LOL I just used it on all 3 of my subscriptions (2 for me, 1 for my mom!) and now I'm going to go use it on my fiance's bbman....so awesome!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh man I could faint I'm so excited! LOL I just used it on all 3 of my subscriptions (2 for me, 1 for my mom!) and now I'm going to go use it on my fiance's bbman....so awesome!
oh no I spoke too soon...didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Apr 11, 2014)

I got this email earlier today about Birchbox Man


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

> > Â  oh man I could faint I'm so excited! LOL I just used it on all 3 of my subscriptions (2 for me, 1 for my mom!) and now I'm going to go use it on my fiance's bbman....so awesome!
> 
> 
> oh no I spoke too soon...didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What?? It worked for me but that was maybe two weeks ago. I wonder if the entire code has expired. Hmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What?? It worked for me but that was maybe two weeks ago. I wonder if the entire code has expired. Hmm




I just used it on all my regular boxes, but it didn't work on my BB Man. No biggie, though! I just resubscribed and got the bonus 20 points, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

Is there some kind of glitch right now awarding 200pts when we use the SFBB100 code?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

> Is there some kind of glitch right now awarding 200pts when we use the SFBB100 code?


 Yeah but I feel like someone posted in the April thread (20ish min ago) that it only gave her 100 points and not 200


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

Twenty minutes late....story of my life. Haha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

> Twenty minutes late....story of my life. Haha


 You can still do it though for 100 points!!! Maybe the 200 is still working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there some kind of glitch right now awarding 200pts when we use the SFBB100 code?
It worked for me about 10 mintues ago -- then one poster said it worked on one account but not the others.  The glitch has glitches!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 11, 2014)

I told myself I'd only use the 200 point code on one box. Then I realized if I did it on my main sub, I'd become an ACE finally â€“ so yay! I want to keep saving my points, but I don't know how much self control I'll have.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

I should probably not tempt fate. I have a feeling I'm teetering on the cusp of a Birchbox ban since I've cancelled and resubbed so many times. Darn it


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I should probably not tempt fate. I have a feeling I'm teetering on the cusp of a Birchbox ban since I've cancelled and resubbed so many times. Darn it
doooo iiiit. i've been doing it on 2 subs pretty much all year and have had, at some point, about 2000 points between the two accounts. i don't think any one of us have been banned from cancelling/resubbing.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  doooo iiiit. i've been doing it on 2 subs pretty much all year and have had, at some point, about 2000 points between the two accounts. i don't think any one of us have been banned from cancelling/resubbing.
Agreed. I've unsubbed/resubbed with codes on all 3 of my accounts multiple times. Honestly, they could easily make the code work for only new accounts if they found it to be a big issue, that's how I see it!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes! I did it and it worked for the 200 pts. Unfortunately for my other sub it only worked for 100 pts. either way I am a happy camper. I WILL NOT OPEN  A 4TH ACCOUNT. I WILL NOT OPEN A FOURTH ACCOUNT. I WILL NOT!

This is my mantra, over and over and over.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> My free for all box is already here!


 Oooh, do you love it? I can't wait for mine!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yes! I did it and it worked for the 200 pts. Unfortunately for my other sub it only worked for 100 pts. either way I am a happy camper. I WILL NOT OPEN Â A 4TH ACCOUNT. I WILL NOT OPEN A FOURTH ACCOUNT. This is my mantra, over and over and over.


 Hahaha. I have been telling myself- I will NOT open a 3rd account.


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

is SFBB100 better than YEARLY99?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is SFBB100 better than YEARLY99?

Yes!  You can use SFBB100 on a monthly sub ... $10 out of pocket, and you get 110 (or, if it works) 210 points.  With YEARLY99, you have to pay for an annual sub.


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  You can use SFBB100 on a monthly sub ... $10 out of pocket, and you get 110 (or, if it works) 210 points.  With YEARLY99, you have to pay for an annual sub.
oh i see. i only have 1 account! i feel like i'm the only one! is it safe to cancel then resub right away? thank you! (i thought they're both for yearly subs)


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  You can use SFBB100 on a monthly sub ... $10 out of pocket, and you get 110 (or, if it works) 210 points.  With YEARLY99, you have to pay for an annual sub.
oh i see. i only have 1 account! i feel like i'm the only one! is it safe to cancel then resub right away? thank you! (i thought they're both for yearly subs)

Sounds like that's what a lot of people have been doing.  I have an account that I cancel as soon as I get a box, so that I can re-start it if there's a good deal.  I have 2 other boxes that are annual subs, so I can't cancel and resub on them.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

> I told myself I'd only use the 200 point code on one box. Then I realized if I did it on my main sub, I'd become an ACE finally â€“ so yay!Â I want to keep saving my points, but I don't know how much self control I'll have.


 I find it easier to save points by flipping them to gift cards. The points aren't staring at me waiting to be spent, and I lose track of how much I have in gift cards, and then I lose track of time while continuing to flip points to cards, and then *boom!* a hundred bucks in credit.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I find it easier to save points by flipping them to gift cards. The points aren't staring at me waiting to be spent, and I lose track of how much I have in gift cards, and then I lose track of time while continuing to flip points to cards, and then *boom!* a hundred bucks in credit.
how many gift cards can you use at one time?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how many gift cards can you use at one time?
I know I've personally used 4 on one order, but I've never tried using more. I don't think there's a limit unless it's a high one (like 20 or something!) but unless someone has hit a limit in the past, I would shoot an e-mail over to CS and see if there is one!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 11, 2014)

I just used SFBB100 on 3 accounts that had all previously used the BB100 and I got the 200 points for all 3. It's still working I think!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 11, 2014)

You people are killing me lol I referred myself for a second box using sfbb100, got my 50 referral points and 200 points. Once I get my second box I will review my products and send my first account a $25 gift certificate! I honestly was only ever planning on having one box... But 200 points made me weak!!! I'll end up canceling the second box and using it for promos... Sigh... Lol


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I find it easier to save points by flipping them to gift cards. The points aren't staring at me waiting to be spent, and I lose track of how much I have in gift cards, and then I lose track of time while continuing to flip points to cards, and then *boom!* a hundred bucks in credit.
Thanks for this post - I just opened my second account and realized that if I just turned the points on my secondary account into GCs then I could use my primary account for all of my purchases (hence ensuring Ace status on it and less confusion than placing orders on both).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You people are killing me lol I referred myself for a second box using sfbb100, got my 50 referral points and 200 points. Once I get my second box I will review my products and send my first account a $25 gift certificate! I honestly was only ever planning on having one box... But 200 points made me weak!!! I'll end up canceling the second box and using it for promos... Sigh... Lol
BTW, you can email yourself GCs for as low as $10. It's just the postal mail gift cards that have a $25 minimum.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 11, 2014)

> BTW, you can email yourself GCs for as low as $10. It's just the postal mail gift cards that have a $25 minimum.Â


 Hmm... I'll have to figure out how to do that...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm... I'll have to figure out how to do that...
When you go to the Gift Card page then ignore the first section that says "By Mail" and just fill in the information for the "By Email" section, then click Next. Then you'll be able to select as low as $10 for your gift card amount.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 11, 2014)

> When you go to the Gift Card page then ignore the first section that says "By Mail" and just fill in the information for the "By Email" section, then click Next. Then you'll be able to select as low as $10 for your gift card amount.Â


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

do you guys know the cut-off date....so that when i re-sub, i'll get the May box? thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do you guys know the cut-off date....so that when i re-sub, i'll get the May box? thanks!
If you already got an April box, you can unsub/resub and you won't get another one. You'll just be pre-paying for May.


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you already got an April box, you can unsub/resub and you won't get another one. You'll just be pre-paying for May.
oooooohhhh!!!! i seee!!

this is what it says, so i thought it's shipping on the 21st, and i'm getting a second April box. (i cancelled my sub, btw; and will try the code. i've never canceled my sub ever, so i'm clueless. thanks for the help!) my april box already shipped.

Quantity Price Total




Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription Shipping:

April 21, 2014

Remove so is it normal that the date under 'shipping' is in april? THANKS!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooooohhhh!!!! i seee!!

this is what it says, so i thought it's shipping on the 21st, and i'm getting a second April box. (i cancelled my sub, btw; and will try the code. i've never canceled my sub ever, so i'm clueless. thanks for the help!) my april box already shipped.

Quantity Price Total



Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription Shipping:

April 21, 2014

Remove so is it normal that the date under 'shipping' is in april? THANKS!
Yup! Mine said the same thing. I think that's what the date would be if you hadn't already received an April box. But they won't send more than one monthly box on the same account, so no worries! I cancel and re-sub all the time and I've never gotten two boxes from the same month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup! Mine said the same thing. I think that's what the date would be if you hadn't already received an April box. But they won't send more than one monthly box on the same account, so no worries! I cancel and re-sub all the time and I've never gotten two boxes from the same month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! i'm resubbing now!


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2014)

I also got 200 points! this is awesome! thank you for everyone's help!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got 200 points! this is awesome! thank you for everyone's help!
Yay! You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 11, 2014)

Y'all are a bad influence! I just referred myself for another account (+50 points), signed up for that one using the SFBB100 code (+210 points), cancelled that account and signed back up using the BB100 code (+110 points). I had previously used the SFBB100 code on my primary account and only got 100 points from it. Now my primary box is prepaid for May, I'm guessing my secondary box is prepaid for April and May and I got a boatload of points. I feel kind of bad about canceling just to resub with a code, but like a previous poster said, if it really bothers them, they can fix it. I ordered the Malin+Goetz detox face mask and gifted myself a $10 gift card for $12 total (also used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code), so I basically paid $2 for a $40 face mask. I love Sephora for their product selection, but BB sure has them beat on rewards.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2014)

> > I should probably not tempt fate. I have a feeling I'm teetering on the cusp of a Birchbox ban since I've cancelled and resubbed so many times. Darn it
> 
> 
> doooo iiiit. i've been doing it on 2 subs pretty much all year and have had, at some point, about 2000 points between the two accounts. i don't think any one of us have been banned from cancelling/resubbing.


 I diiiiiid iiiit! But only on one account since my second one was a "backup" in case I didn't get what I wanted that month. Hehe. I was never good with peer pressure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm new to BB and dying to use my Welcome code. Â Are the men's pick 2 pretty decent or should I hold out hope that the women's become available?


 Women's mystery pack is back in stock now!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 11, 2014)

I just loaded up my cart and crossing my fingers that I get my 2 year anniversary code soon!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Women's mystery pack is back in stock now!
Thanks!

But of course I already ordered w/the Men's pick 2 yesterday.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

does anyone know where i can find the list of anniversary codes?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know where i can find the list of anniversary codes?
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LooseSeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'all are a bad influence! I just referred myself for another account (+50 points), signed up for that one using the SFBB100 code (+210 points), cancelled that account and signed back up using the BB100 code (+110 points). I had previously used the SFBB100 code on my primary account and only got 100 points from it. Now my primary box is prepaid for May, I'm guessing my secondary box is prepaid for April and May and I got a boatload of points. I feel kind of bad about canceling just to resub with a code, but like a previous poster said, if it really bothers them, they can fix it. I ordered the Malin+Goetz detox face mask and gifted myself a $10 gift card for $12 total (also used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code), so I basically paid $2 for a $40 face mask. I love Sephora for their product selection, but BB sure has them beat on rewards.
This was lethal and made me proceed to pull the trigger on a 3rd account.  To make myself feel better I did it for my mom and am sending it to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Apr 11, 2014)

And did they figure out they were giving promo codes to gift cards?


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sure someone has already mentioned it, but just in case, you can get a mystery sample pack when you sign up for the year along with the extra 310 points using the code everyone is sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am so thankful for everyone for sharing the code!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 11, 2014)

My 13 month anniversary code that I failed to use last month is active again! BB CS had said I could call in to use it (because at the time they were out of stock of pick twos, etc.), but now I don't have to bother!

Now to decide what to get...


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 11, 2014)

If I cancel and resub, can I still review the items from my April box (for points) once resubscribed? I'm still waiting for my box to get here, and it could be a while.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer to this!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I cancel and resub, can I still review the items from my April box (for points) once resubscribed? I'm still waiting for my box to get here, and it could be a while.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer to this! 



 
Yep, you can! You can review them if you cancel too.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, you can! You can review them if you cancel too.

Woohoo, thanks so much! I'm off to do just that!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I cancel and resub, can I still review the items from my April box (for points) once resubscribed? I'm still waiting for my box to get here, and it could be a while.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer to this! 



 

You can even review them now if you want - just choose "have not tried the sample" from the ratings, you don't actually have to write a review, and you still get the points. I do that sometimes if I'm feeling impatient/want to use the points already to take advantage of a promo or something.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what the 9 month code is?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

new month, new anniversaries

here's a list of codes for y'all

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 11, 2014)

Annnnnd I just cracked under temptation and unsubbed and resubbed on my new account with the SFBB100 code and it did give me 200 points!

I'm sooo tempted to do it on another account...

EDIT: Yeah, I did it on my other one and it also gave me 200 points... so I got $40 in points for spending $20 AND 2 boxes. The way these extra points codes are going I'm bummed that I have a yearly sub as my first box!


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  new month, new anniversaries

here's a list of codes for y'all

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

Thank you!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 11, 2014)

Oops. Beat me to it.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Y'all are a bad influence! I just referred myself for another account (+50 points), signed up for that one using the SFBB100 code (+210 points), cancelled that account and signed back up using the BB100 code (+110 points). I had previously used the SFBB100 code on my primary account and only got 100 points from it. Now my primary box is prepaid for May, I'm guessing my secondary box is prepaid for April and May and I got a boatload ofÂ points. I feel kind of bad about canceling just to resub with a code, but like a previous poster said, if it really bothers them, they can fix it.Â I ordered the Malin+Goetz detox face mask and gifted myself a $10 gift card for $12 total (also used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code), so I basically paid $2 for a $40 face mask. I love Sephora for their product selection, but BB sure has them beat on rewards.


 Does signing up with the SFBB100 code give you 200 points instead of 100?!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Has the welcomeoffer20 stopped working? I had items in my card and the code was applied earlier today. I got sidetracked though so I just went back to complete the order now. However it's now saying the code is not valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Does signing up with the SFBB100 code give you 200 points instead of 100?!


it did for me, on 2 accounts, and I used it late last night so hopefully it's still working!


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 12, 2014)

welcomeoffer20 is kind of wonky.  It worked for me (last night) on one account, but not the other   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has the welcomeoffer20 stopped working? I had items in my card and the code was applied earlier today. I got sidetracked though so I just went back to complete the order now. However it's now saying the code is not valid


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used the sfbb100 code around 12am est on a new account and the 200 point glitch worked. I used it to get the points, cancelled &amp; flipped them into getting a gift card. I got a juicy couture perfume, bb diamond tray and a mystery pack (hoping it doesn't involve 100% pure mascara) for $4.76.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 12, 2014)

> I used the sfbb100 code around 12am est on a new account and the 200 point glitch worked. I used it to get the points, cancelled &amp; flipped them into getting a gift card. I got a juicy couture perfume, bb diamond tray and a mystery pack (hoping it doesn't involve 100% pure mascara) for $4.76.


 Nice!! I resurrected my 3rd BB account to use SFBB100 (200 points) for April and now I'm trying to decide if I should prepay for a May box with BB100 if that's still working... I don't know why I'm doing this. I have no use for multiple boxes! Someone stop me.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Nice!! I resurrected my 3rd BB account to use SFBB100 (200 points) for April and now I'm trying to decide if I should prepay for a May box with BB100 if that's still working... I don't know why I'm doing this. I have no use for multiple boxes! Someone stop me.


 Oh no! You're borderline enabling me to use bb100 on the account I just cancelled lol.


----------



## award04 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you get any bonus if you have 2 or more referrals sign up in one month (like Ipsy)?


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 12, 2014)

I used SFBB100 to reactivate 2 counts that had 60 points a piece sitting in them.  I figure paying $20 to get $60 to spend in the shop was a pretty good deal.  I'm loving all these code glitches.  I can't even begin to decide what to buy though, I really don't need anything.  I'm afraid if I keep buying stuff its all going to go bad before I get around to using it.  I have a 34 month anniversary code this month to use for 25% off too.  I wish the bb shop had some of the larger Baggu leather bags. Maybe I'll just wait until my 3 year code comes in 2 months.  Does anyone know what the discount is for 3 years? 25% or 30%?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you get any bonus if you have 2 or more referrals sign up in one month (like Ipsy)?
Nope you just get 50 points if someone uses your referral link.  I did get this email this am that if you get 2 referrals you can "win a chance for a clarisonic."


----------



## Tiffany27la (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used SFBB100 to reactivate 2 counts that had 60 points a piece sitting in them. * I figure paying $20 to get $60 to spend in the shop was a pretty good deal.*  I'm loving all these code glitches.  I can't even begin to decide what to buy though, I really don't need anything.  I'm afraid if I keep buying stuff its all going to go bad before I get around to using it.  I have a 34 month anniversary code this month to use for 25% off too.  I wish the bb shop had some of the larger Baggu leather bags. Maybe I'll just wait until my 3 year code comes in 2 months.  Does anyone know what the discount is for 3 years? 25% or 30%?
Right..??! I just re-activated both of my accounts after taking a break since January, and am seriously considering re-activating the sub I gifted my Mom that expired last month, as well...hmmmmm


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has the welcomeoffer20 stopped working? I had items in my card and the code was applied earlier today. I got sidetracked though so I just went back to complete the order now. However it's now saying the code is not valid




it didn't work for me either even though it was working a few days ago. I tried 3months30 though and that worked for me, even though it's not my 3rd month, so you can try using some of the anniversary codes?


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 13, 2014)

omg thank you all for posting all these codes.... i cancelled and resubbed 2 boxes used SFBB100 and got 200 points on each then referred myself to a 3rd box and used it again for a total of 650 extra points... converted all my points on all 3 to gift cards 2 for $50 1 for $25... on the 2 $50 did 2 mystery sample packs (which i had nooo idea you could do on a giftcard purchase

i used 1 $50 gc for this order

*Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant* 2010 1 $23.00 *Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Recovery Hydrating Treatment Mask* 2800 1 $19.00 *Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner* 12239770 1 $16.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $68.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$24.50 Tax $0.00 Gift Card (BB20GE13GRHKEXMO) -$43.50 *Grand Total* *$0.00* then used the remainder $6.50 and added the $25 giftcard for this one

*Paula's Choice RESIST Advanced Replenishing Toner* 7670 1 $21.00 *Benefit They're Real! Mascara* 602004039200 1 $23.00 
*100% Pure Hand Buttercream* *Scent*

French Lavender

1HCBCFL 1 $8.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2yearlove, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$23.00 Gift Card (BB20GE13GRHKEXMO) -$6.50 Gift Card (BB20M94FN5ZIHXKK) -$25.00 *Grand Total* *$7.50* i still have a $50 giftcard left and spent $7.50 on $130 worth of merch and a total of 4 mystery sample packs....

i have NEVER had orders this good and had this many points at once.... hmm what to buy with the remainder $50 lol


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 13, 2014)

> omg thank you all for posting all these codes.... i cancelled and resubbed 2 boxes used SFBB100 and got 200 points on each then referred myself to a 3rd box and used it again for a total of 650 extra points... converted all my points on all 3 to gift cards 2 for $50 1 for $25... on the 2 $50 did 2 mystery sample packs (which i had nooo idea you could do on a giftcard purchase i used 1 $50 gc for this order then used the remainder $6.50 and added the $25 giftcard for this one French Lavender
> 
> 1HCBCFL 1 $8.00 [/TR] [TR] *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 [/TR] [TR] Subtotal $62.00 [/TR] [TR] Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 [/TR] [TR] Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2yearlove, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$23.00 [/TR] [TR] Gift Card (BB20GE13GRHKEXMO) -$6.50 [/TR] [TR] Gift Card (BB20M94FN5ZIHXKK) -$25.00 [/TR] [TR] *Grand Total* *$7.50* [/TR] i still have a $50 giftcard left and spent $7.50 on $130 worth of merch and a total of 4 mystery sample packs.... i have NEVER had orders this good and had this many points at once.... hmm what to buy with the remainder $50 lol


 Wow!!! That is awesome


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 13, 2014)

When you open a 2nd or 3rd account, do you use a different email address for each one? And a different name? I never thought about opening another BB account before, but these codes sound awesome!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 13, 2014)

> When you open a 2nd or 3rd account, do you use a different email address for each one? And a different name? I never thought about opening another BB account before, but these codes sound awesome!


 I used a different email address but same name and address and everything!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg thank you all for posting all these codes.... i cancelled and resubbed 2 boxes used SFBB100 and got 200 points on each then referred myself to a 3rd box and used it again for a total of 650 extra points... converted all my points on all 3 to gift cards 2 for $50 1 for $25... on the 2 $50 did 2 mystery sample packs (which i had nooo idea you could do on a giftcard purchase

i used 1 $50 gc for this order

*Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant* 2010 1 $23.00 *Paulaâ€™s Choice Skin Recovery Hydrating Treatment Mask* 2800 1 $19.00 *Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner* 12239770 1 $16.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $68.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$24.50 Tax $0.00 Gift Card (BB20GE13GRHKEXMO) -$43.50 *Grand Total* *$0.00* then used the remainder $6.50 and added the $25 giftcard for this one

*Paula's Choice RESIST Advanced Replenishing Toner* 7670 1 $21.00 *Benefit They're Real! Mascara* 602004039200 1 $23.00 
*100% Pure Hand Buttercream* *Scent*

French Lavender

1HCBCFL 1 $8.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2yearlove, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$23.00 Gift Card (BB20GE13GRHKEXMO) -$6.50 Gift Card (BB20M94FN5ZIHXKK) -$25.00 *Grand Total* *$7.50* i still have a $50 giftcard left and spent $7.50 on $130 worth of merch and a total of 4 mystery sample packs....

i have NEVER had orders this good and had this many points at once.... hmm what to buy with the remainder $50 lol
Wow that's awesome! makes me sad I have 2 yearly subs.


----------



## Linnake (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm.... My boxes are out for shipping, do you ladies think I could cancel and resub using SFBB100 and be fine?  I just got my anniversary code and the extra points would be nice!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm.... My boxes are out for shipping, do you ladies think I could cancel and resub using SFBB100 and be fine?  I just got my anniversary code and the extra points would be nice!
thats what i did!!! it worked dooo it


----------



## lissa3243 (Apr 14, 2014)

> thats what i did!!! it worked dooo it


 Ditto! I have $80 bucks now in points. I'm saving up and going to use your tips


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for posting that!! I just unsubbed and resubbed, and have almost 800 points now!


----------



## Linnake (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats what i did!!! it worked dooo it
Did it.  Had a little minor heart attack when I thought that I lost my beauty profile but it was still there!  

I think some asked this up thread but will I get a welcome box next month or how does that work? Or do I get a 'free box'?


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 14, 2014)

you basically just pre-paid for may you wont get a 2nd april box and youll get your regular subscription box


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 14, 2014)

I apologize if this has already been asked, but if I cancel and resub now, will I still be able to use the 3-month discount code they just sent me?  I see it was already answered that I will still be able to review my box and get my points once I get it, so that's good.  But I definitely don't want to cancel/resub if I won't still get to use my discount code!


----------



## Linnake (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I apologize if this has already been asked, but if I cancel and resub now, will I still be able to use the 3-month discount code they just sent me?  I see it was already answered that I will still be able to review my box and get my points once I get it, so that's good.  But I definitely don't want to cancel/resub if I won't still get to use my discount code!
I just got a 21 month code on my second account and I just added something to my cart and applied to code and it worked.  I haven't decided what I'm going to buy yet so we'll see if it actually works when I order.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a 21 month code on my second account and I just added something to my cart and applied to code and it worked.  I haven't decided what I'm going to buy yet so we'll see if it actually works when I order.

Thank you!  I'll go ahead and do it now.  Worst-case scenario, I'll use "welcome20" on one of my secondary accounts if the 20% doesn't work here, heh.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 14, 2014)

So I decided to try if my 6 months code would work on one of my accounts that expired last month that I never used and sure enough it worked. And I just got a 6 months code on another account so I have a lot of shopping to do. haha


----------



## BagLady (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you need to actually cancel your sub and resubscribe to use code SFBB100 or can you just upgrade to an annual subscription and use the code? Sorry if this has been asked already. Thanks


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 16, 2014)

Just tried sfbb100 and it appears the double points glitch has been fixed as I only got 100. But I can confirm that it's at least still working for 100 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you need to actually cancel your sub and resubscribe to use code SFBB100 or can you just upgrade to an annual subscription and use the code?
Sorry if this has been asked already. Thanks
To use that code you need to cancel and resubscribe. If you want to upgrade to an annual subscription they have a deal right now that ends April 17th

http://link.birchbox.com/view/50d2178e73068530b97c505f1iv51.htm/e25c89ab


----------



## BagLady (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Do you need to actually cancel your sub and resubscribe to use code SFBB100 or can you just upgrade to an annual subscription and use the code?

Sorry if this has been asked already. Thanks

To use that code you need to cancel and resubscribe. If you want to upgrade to an annual subscription they have a deal right now that ends April 17th

http://link.birchbox.com/view/50d2178e73068530b97c505f1iv51.htm/e25c89ab

Thank you


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 16, 2014)

To those who cancelled and reactivated their accounts with SFBB100 and given 200 points, BB caught up with the error and deducted 100 points.





* i forgot to flip them to gift cards so I lost $10. boohoo.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope they don't take mine away.  I immediately bought gift cards with them, and I placed an order this morning with the rest!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To those who cancelled and reactivated their accounts with SFBB100 and given 200 points, BB caught up with the error and deducted 100 points.





* i forgot to flip them to gift cards so I lost $10. boohoo.
Yikes. Same happened to me. Glad I spent the points beforehand. I went from 16 points to now zero.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yikes. Same happened to me. Glad I spent the points beforehand. I went from 16 points to now zero.

Boo, yeah I just checked, they did take them away.  I went from 22 points to 0, haha.  Thankfully I hadn't reviewed any of my products from my April box yet.  Hopefully I'm not in the negative now.  

ETA:  Checking to see if I'm in the negative.  I'll report back if my reviews still give me my 10 points. 

Yes, I got the 10 points for reviewing my products!


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was literally in the middle of purchasing gift cards with my new account so that I could send it to my primary account, the site was moving slow so I shut my browser and logged back in, and then I saw that they took them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so bummed. if I had been like 2 minutes earlier I would have been fine!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was literally in the middle of purchasing gift cards with my new account so that I could send it to my primary account, the site was moving slow so I shut my browser and logged back in, and then I saw that they took them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so bummed. if I had been like 2 minutes earlier I would have been fine!

It was going really slow last night/early this morning when I was making my purchase too.  I kept getting a error page with a cute dog having a bath too, heh.  I'm sorry you didn't get them converted!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2014)

lol i just ran over to my accounts and flipped all my points to gift cards just in case!


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 16, 2014)

super lame!  I switched the 200 points from one account to gift cards already but I still had 60 points in there (I was waiting to get my box to do my reviews to bump that up to 100) and they took those away!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 16, 2014)

They took 200 points out of my account.  I had used the SFBB100 code, cancelled, then signed back up with the BB100 code.  I had 320 points total, and now only 120.  I should have 220 (without the 200 point glitch).  I sent a message to Birchbox to ask why 200 points were taken from me.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shadowcat78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They took 200 points out of my account.  I had used the SFBB100 code, cancelled, then signed back up with the BB100 code.  I had 320 points total, and now only 120.  I should have 220 (without the 200 point glitch).  I sent a message to Birchbox to ask why 200 points were taken from me.


Same thing happened to me! I think they caught the glitch from SFBB100 giving everyone 200 points and took the points back. Which is fine since it said we'd only get 100 anyway. But since I only received 100 points using the BB100 code, I don't think they should've taken the 100 from that as well. I sent them an email too. If I don't get the 100 points from BB100, I want a refund on my prepaid May sub because that's false advertising.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

Super glad I flipped all my points to gift cards already! They can't take those away, can they? I hope not.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thinking about doing an order and I am not the right month for any of the anniversary codes. Are there any other 20% off codes out there that are working?


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 16, 2014)

I also had 200 points take out of mine, which I don't understand.

I'm rather bummed they took away all the points. I know it's in their right to do, but still.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

I was looking for a reason to cancel my month-to-month sub and not even addressing the issue via email may be it. One of the reasons I loved BB is for their great customer service. Now they're just another regular old sub box. (admittedly melodramatic, but that's what I'm thinking!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super glad I flipped all my points to gift cards already! They can't take those away, can they? I hope not.

I've seen a couple people post negative point numbers! I hope that doesn't happen to you. It was obviously a mistake THEY made!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL, so I have -84 points and now do NOT have the option to cancel that account. Coincidence?


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also had 200 points take out of mine, which I don't understand.

I'm rather bummed they took away all the points. I know it's in their right to do, but still.

I ended up calling because I was so mad. (I never call---usually just email). And they gave me the 100 points from the BB100 back immediately.  I understand that they only wanted people to get 100 points from SFBB100, but I think they should own up to their mistake and make sure it doesn't happen again. It's their fault, not ours. They're always so frivolous with the points anyway, giving points for any ol' reason.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 16, 2014)

They haven't gotten around to taking another 100 points away from me -- I wonder if they are going back and taking away the points from the USWeekly glitch, too.

A lot of the little things they've been doing lately -- changing shippers, CS not being as responsive as it was, taking points away that were given because of their mistakes ... makes me wonder if they are looking to raise more money or sell the business.


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, so I have -84 points and now do NOT have the option to cancel that account. Coincidence? 

I just noticed I lost the option to cancel my account as well. WHAT? Can they force us to keep it for another month? Especially since they took the points back anyway? I'll probably just try to cancel by phone if that isn't fixed. I've already prepaid for May anyway. Hopefully they don't charge me again for May because I'm sure this is going to mess up their system.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, so I have -84 points and now do NOT have the option to cancel that account. Coincidence? 
My point balance isn't negative, but I also don't see the link to cancel my account either.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Totally weird; I just checked both accounts and my points are still there. But I didn't use the codes when they were doubling either. I just used SFBB100 once to get my second account started. (And then converted those points to a gift card.)


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, so I have -84 points and now do NOT have the option to cancel that account. Coincidence? 
Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just noticed I lost the option to cancel my account as well. WHAT? Can they force us to keep it for another month? Especially since they took the points back anyway? I'll probably just try to cancel by phone if that isn't fixed. I've already prepaid for May anyway. Hopefully they don't charge me again for May because I'm sure this is going to mess up their system.

I still had the option to cancel and I did. For the reason why, I cited "other service issue" and told them they randomly took away points from me and I don't do business with untrustworthy companies. 

Maybe the direct link will work? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 16, 2014)

I you already subbed for the next month to get the code, you probably can't cancel until it's that month and you've gotten the box... But I think the direct link also works.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I still had the option to cancel and I did. For the reason why, I cited "other service issue" and told them they randomly took away points from me and I don't do business with untrustworthy companies. 

Maybe the direct link will work? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/
Yes, that works, thanks!


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also had 200 points take out of mine, which I don't understand.

I'm rather bummed they took away all the points. I know it's in their right to do, but still.

I think my biggest disappointment is that BB didn't send out emails to those they took points away from. I very much dislike when companies don't communicate. If I didn't read MUT I would be so confused!


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I you already subbed for the next month to get the code, you probably can't cancel until it's that month and you've gotten the box... But I think the direct link also works.
You might be right! I've never prepaid for the next month before, so I've never known the cancel button to disappear. I'll check again next month.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I still had the option to cancel and I did. For the reason why, I cited "other service issue" and told them they randomly took away points from me and I don't do business with untrustworthy companies. 

Maybe the direct link will work? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/
Thanks for the link! It does take me to the cancel page. I think I'll wait until I get the May box before I cancel so I can do the reviews without having to look the items up. Plus, I had emailed BB about the points being taken out so I don't want to cancel just yet in case it causes confusion. :/ Oh, Birchbox, why do you make everything so complicated?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

I know that some of us (including myself) may have taken advantage of a glitch, but I think it's kind of shady of them to just deduct the point and not say anything about it. They could have:

A: Sent an e-mail that said anyone that used the code was accidentally given too many points

B: Allowed people to keep the points because it was their error.

Option B should have happened because some people already used their points for gift cards, purchases etc, so how is it fair to only take them back from certain people? Not cool, Birchbox. Not cool.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

On my main account, I had only 40 points left. They took 200 points out, and then put 100 points back in, and now I have 100 points...uh...what?!

My other two accounts they removed 100 points from each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have -100 on the two accounts I reactivated. I'd already flipped them around for giftcards. I know I took advantage of the glitch so I'm not going to say anything, it's shady they deducted it out but it also wasn't supposed to be a 200 point bonus. I'll just consider it an advance loan on points I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have -100 on the two accounts I reactivated. I'd already flipped them around for giftcards. I know I took advantage of the glitch so I'm not going to say anything, it's shady they deducted it out but it also wasn't supposed to be a 200 point bonus. I'll just consider it an advance loan on points I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
It's the shadiest because this exact type of glitch has happened in the past, and they've allowed people to keep the points because it was their error.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have -100 on the two accounts I reactivated. I'd already flipped them around for giftcards. I know I took advantage of the glitch so I'm not going to say anything, it's shady they deducted it out but it also wasn't supposed to be a 200 point bonus. I'll just consider it an advance loan on points I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
It's the shadiest because this exact type of glitch has happened in the past, and they've allowed people to keep the points because it was their error.

Oh I definitely agree. I just personally don't have the energy to email about it, ask me again when I'm more awake. I'm very blah today.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 16, 2014)

Well Birchbox just saved me $20 a month since I will be canceling my two month to month subs. It bothers me they took it away when it was their mistake that the glitch occurred in the first place. I still will keep my year sub and will probably renew that when it comes time, but I'm a little disgruntled. And this was just the reason I needed to cancel those subs anyway.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

It's weird that some accounts are showing negative points. I had already turned my points into gift cards, and those accounts just show zero. -100 is listed in points history, but it doesn't actually go into the balance that way, just takes it down to zero for me. I was able to do my box reviews (boxes haven't showed up yet, but I just clicked that I haven't tried the sample) and get +60 on both of those accounts again. I wonder why that varies between accounts? You'd think that would be just built into the system in some way and consistent! 

It seems super unfair, though, that if you already spent the points or turned them into gift cards, you get to keep them, but people that were saving them up are penalized for that!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's weird that some accounts are showing negative points. I had already turned my points into gift cards, and those accounts just show zero. -100 is listed in points history, but it doesn't actually go into the balance that way, just takes it down to zero for me. I was able to do my box reviews (boxes haven't showed up yet, but I just clicked that I haven't tried the sample) and get +60 on both of those accounts again. I wonder why that varies between accounts? You'd think that would be just built into the system in some way and consistent! 

It seems super unfair, though, that if you already spent the points or turned them into gift cards, you get to keep them, but people that were saving them up are penalized for that!
I thought that people were seeing negative points if they had turned them into GCs?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought that people were seeing negative points if they had turned them into GCs?

Some people were, but not everyone - I'm not, anyway. It's so inconsistent!


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 16, 2014)

i turned mine into gift cards and just have 0 points no negative


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 16, 2014)

I also flipped mine to gift cards right away and my balance shows 0 points. I also had two separate 100 point deductions on the account that used both SFBB100 and BB100. I only had like 32 points on there earlier anyway, so I guess I win? I went ahead and converted the points on my main account to a gift card even though I had no glitches/deductions there anyway.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2014)

> > Â  It's weird that some accounts are showing negative points. I had already turned my points into gift cards, and those accounts just show zero. -100 is listed in points history, but it doesn't actually go into the balance that way, just takes it down to zero for me. I was able to do my box reviews (boxes haven't showed up yet, but I just clicked that I haven't tried the sample) and get +60 on both of those accounts again.Â I wonder why that varies between accounts? You'd think that would be just built into the system in some way and consistent!Â  It seems super unfair, though, that if you already spent the points or turned them into gift cards, you get to keep them, but people that were saving them up are penalized for that!
> 
> 
> I thought that people were seeing negative points if they had turned them into GCs?


 If they had 0 Points, and they're looking at Points History, it says -100 for the error. If they go into Account Settings and scroll down to Birchbox Points Current Balance, it's still saying 0 Points, not -100 Points. Hope that helps. It took me awhile to figure it out, too.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 16, 2014)

They took 200 points out of my main sub. Within 10 minutes of me emailing, I had 100 points back in my account, but no reply email.

I went ahead and sent them a complaint email from a different sub address. While I feel bad for their customer service people having to deal with this mess, Birchbox has to learn that people are pissed and the more people who tell them they're disappointed by them, the better.

Between the amount of time this took them to catch on, the lack of notification, the additional points being taken out errors and the inconsistency between of subscribers â€“ they just really screwed up.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 16, 2014)

> They took 200 points out of my main sub. Within 10 minutes of me emailing, I had 100 points back in my account, but no reply email. I went ahead and sent them a complaint email from a different sub address. While I feel bad for their customer service people having to deal with this mess, Birchbox has to learn that people are pissed and the more people who tell them they're disappointed by them, the better. Between the amount of time this took them to catch on, the lack of notification, the additional points being taken out errors and the inconsistency between of subscribers â€“ they just really screwed up.


 Someone posted on the Birchbox Facebook page that she posted on their page that the code gave her 200 points and they deleted her comment! Not sure if that's true, but I find it hard to believe that the code was glitching for a week and they just now figured it out. Plus the code worked properly (as in only 100 points) at the start. Let me go don my tinfoil hat...


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they don't take mine away.  I immediately bought gift cards with them, and I placed an order this morning with the rest! 

I bought gift cards with mine and immediately made purchases with some of them and the points and both of those orders did ship. They took away whatever extra points I had in all 3 accounts that used it the glitch promo though. It says -100 but I had less than that in each but instead of making me negative they just say I'm at 0 now. Considering I only had between 10-30 in each account I don't much care. That just confirms I will cancel my mom's account (she doesn't care much anymore at all, I pay for it when there are good deals) and my two others instead of getting sucked in again trying to earn up to 100 points on them since I'm not at 0, so BB loses out some more in my case. I'll just stick with my yearly subscription that's already paid for and not involved in this at all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, so I have -84 points and now do NOT have the option to cancel that account. Coincidence? 

They took my existing points that were 10 on one account and 30 on two others so I'm not at 0 on all those but I only have the option to cancel on on of them. If they don't give me that option back well before the first I will be extremely angry. They messed up, they can't force us to keep subscribing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I ended up calling because I was so mad. (I never call---usually just email). And they gave me the 100 points from the BB100 back immediately.  I understand that they only wanted people to get 100 points from SFBB100, but I think they should own up to their mistake and make sure it doesn't happen again. It's their fault, not ours. They're always so frivolous with the points anyway, giving points for any ol' reason.

EXACTLY!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They haven't gotten around to taking another 100 points away from me -- I wonder if they are going back and taking away the points from the USWeekly glitch, too.

A lot of the little things they've been doing lately -- changing shippers, CS not being as responsive as it was, taking points away that were given because of their mistakes ... makes me wonder if they are looking to raise more money or sell the business.

They are going down like Julep did it seems like.

Quote: Originally Posted by *shadowcat78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My point balance isn't negative, but I also don't see the link to cancel my account either.
Me too....what the hell???


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I still had the option to cancel and I did. For the reason why, I cited "other service issue" and told them they randomly took away points from me and I don't do business with untrustworthy companies. 

Maybe the direct link will work? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/

Thank you!! That link worked for me. I did cancel...I'll still get May since it's paid for, right? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the shadiest because this exact type of glitch has happened in the past, and they've allowed people to keep the points because it was their error.

Wow, that sucks that they're not now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well Birchbox just saved me $20 a month since I will be canceling my two month to month subs. It bothers me they took it away when it was their mistake that the glitch occurred in the first place. I still will keep my year sub and will probably renew that when it comes time, but I'm a little disgruntled. And this was just the reason I needed to cancel those subs anyway.

Right? That's how I'm looking at it too. The points thing always sucked me in to stick around longer to try and get to the next 100, it was great at getting me to extend another month or even 2! So now I'll save more...or spend it elsewhere!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's weird that some accounts are showing negative points. I had already turned my points into gift cards, and those accounts just show zero. -100 is listed in points history, but it doesn't actually go into the balance that way, just takes it down to zero for me. I was able to do my box reviews (boxes haven't showed up yet, but I just clicked that I haven't tried the sample) and get +60 on both of those accounts again. I wonder why that varies between accounts? You'd think that would be just built into the system in some way and consistent! 

It seems super unfair, though, that if you already spent the points or turned them into gift cards, you get to keep them, but people that were saving them up are penalized for that!

Same for me with not being in negative points - they just took away the few I had left. I can;t hang onto points so I spent them immediately and those orders have shipped. I agree it sucks for those who saved them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought that people were seeing negative points if they had turned them into GCs?

Nope. I also tried the one gc I had left and it still works. I'll be using it asap!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i turned mine into gift cards and just have 0 points no negative

Me too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LooseSeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I went ahead and converted the points on my main account to a gift card even though I had no glitches/deductions there anyway.

Probably a good choice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LooseSeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Someone posted on the Birchbox Facebook page that she posted on their page that the code gave her 200 points and they deleted her comment! Not sure if that's true, but I find it hard to believe that the code was glitching for a week and they just now figured it out. Plus the code worked properly (as in only 100 points) at the start. Let me go don my tinfoil hat...

Yeah, there is no way I believe they didn't know for the whole week and if that really is true they need to pay a lot more attention! They probably need to pay more attention anyway...they sure have a lot of glitches that work in our favor! I thought they didn't care about the fact it was giving 200 instead of 100...it went on for days before and after I did it!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

I used the sfbb100 code to open a second account. I flipped the points to gift cards yesterday. They took 100 points from my account, which in reality they just took my review points and I'm down to zero. I'm not going to email them because I knew it was a glitch, and I had a feeling something like this was going to happen. I feel really bad for new customers who signed up because the code was giving people 200 points, and now they've had points taken away. I don't really feel bad for people who canceled and resubbed multiple times on the same account to work the system. I'm going to assume a LOT of people used this code and cost BB quite a bit of money, but I also agree that their communication sucks! They should have emailed or put out a statement about this... Or just not taken the points away since it was their mistake... They dropped the ball if they didn't notice the glitch until now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used the sfbb100 code to open a second account. I flipped the points to gift cards yesterday. They took 100 points from my account, which in reality they just took my review points and I'm down to zero. I'm not going to email them because I knew it was a glitch, and I had a feeling something like this was going to happen.

*I feel really bad for new customers who signed up because the code was giving people 200 points, and now they've had points taken away.* I don't really feel bad for people who canceled and resubbed multiple times on the same account to work the system. I'm going to assume a LOT of people used this code and cost BB quite a bit of money, but I also agree that their communication sucks! They should have emailed or put out a statement about this... Or just not taken the points away since it was their mistake... They dropped the ball if they didn't notice the glitch until now.
Yes, me too.  Especially since in several FB swap groups I'm in people were posting their referral links getting people to sign up with the 200 pt glitch.  So now they have a ton of referrals and the new customers are getting screwed over.  I doubt they are doing anything about the referrals.  With all of the other point promos they have run I didn't think much of this one working, seemed within the norm for them.  They will probably end up scaring off a lot of new customers with the drama.


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not to add fuel to the fire, but yesterday when I noticed my points were gone, I immediately e-mailed Birchbox. I had been in the middle of transferring the points to gift cards, and the site was acting really funky so I could only do one gift card at a time, then check out, then go back and get another. When I was going to purchase the second gift card, the site completely froze up, so I had to restart my browser. I purchased my second gift card with no problem, then went to buy my third, when I realized the "upload error" had taken the 100 points away, so at this point I had no idea they were taking those points away from everyone, until I came on here an hour or so later! Anyway- here is my email to them, and their response: 



Spoiler



My email:   Hi Birchbox,

I am seeing an "upload error" on my account, when I look at my previous purchases. I went to purchase a gift card, and used points to do so, and it would not load to the cart so I logged out and logged back in. When I logged back in I saw that the points were deducted from my account but the gift card had not been purchased. Can you please correct this?


 
 
 
Their response:
Hi Kathy,

Thanks for being in touch! I'm so sorry for the trouble here. This was our technical error and I have added the 100 points back to your account. You are all set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know if you need help with anything else. You can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to assist you.

Cheers,

Brian
Discovery Specialist
So was it really a "technical error"?


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pretty new to subscription boxes and to MUT, but it seems like the two things that really get people riled up are poor communication and not treating all customers the same way. I get why BB took those points away and I think most people who used the promo were knowingly taking advantage of a glitch, but it's pretty messed up that people who had already turned the points into gift cards or spent them got to keep them (lucky me, that's what I did) while those who were just saving them on their account did not. Add to that the fact that the code was messed up for several days and they waited a long time before deducting points and they didn't send out an explanation for why and you've got a real mess. Then there's the mounting frustration with shipping issues and products being out of stock and you can see why people are upset.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to add fuel to the fire, but yesterday when I noticed my points were gone, I immediately e-mailed Birchbox. I had been in the middle of transferring the points to gift cards, and the site was acting really funky so I could only do one gift card at a time, then check out, then go back and get another. When I was going to purchase the second gift card, the site completely froze up, so I had to restart my browser. I purchased my second gift card with no problem, then went to buy my third, when I realized the "upload error" had taken the 100 points away, so at this point I had no idea they were taking those points away from everyone, until I came on here an hour or so later! Anyway- here is my email to them, and their response:

So was it really a "technical error"?

I find this all kind of weird.  I noticed on FB last night that a BB person was responding to complaints about the misssing points with the same generic "It was a technical error on our part.  Email customer service and we'll take care of it."

So now what BB?  Some people will get their 100 points back and others won't?  And if they decide the furor over the deleted points isn't worth the $10/customer savings and give everyone back 100 points ... will those people who already had the 100 points put back get ANOTHER 100 points?

I'm glad you got your points back, Alpina, but this is really not a circumstance in which BB should be letting its CSRs work within their own guidelines.  They should be treating all customers equally.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LooseSeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty new to subscription boxes and to MUT, but it seems like the two things that really get people riled up are poor communication and not treating all customers the same way. I get why BB took those points away and I think most people who used the promo were knowingly taking advantage of a glitch, but it's pretty messed up that people who had already turned the points into gift cards or spent them got to keep them (lucky me, that's what I did) while those who were just saving them on their account did not. Add to that the fact that the code was messed up for several days and they waited a long time before deducting points and they didn't send out an explanation for why and you've got a real mess. Then there's the mounting frustration with shipping issues and products being out of stock and you can see why people are upset.

Exactly. This is really not about me being all whiny about taking advantage of a glitch. I know there's always a chance that it's not going to work, or that they're going to take the points back. However, this is not the first time this kind of a glitch has happened, and they have always let people keep the points since it was their error.

Some people have negative points. Some people have zero. Some just have the extra 100 taken out of their account. Some even have MORE points now than they did before due to Birchbox taking out too many points, and then putting too many back in. It's just an absolute mess.

My main issue with Birchbox is, like you said, the lack of transparency. They've been struggling for the past few months with constant shipping issues with boxes and with regular orders. They don't communicate with their customers when there is an issue happening, or when something like this comes up, yet they have no problem sending us all dozens of promotional e-mails. They could have easily sent a message about the glitch, and said that from that point on, if anyone used the code, they would only receive 100 points/would have the extra points removed at a later date because there was a glitch on the site.

It's obvious they knew about this glitch long before they took the points out, and they just kept letting people sign up, open new accounts, you name it. They should have acted swiftly, stopped the code, and apologized to subscribers. Instead they let the new subscriptions rack up and from what it looks like, used it as a promotion tactic, only to take those points away.

I could care less about $10 worth of points in the long run. I've put my trust in Birchbox and their CS team because they've never done me dirty. But after these endless issue with shipping and boxes lately, and now this points thing...I'm just starting to feel uneasy about them overall.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

As a birchbox total fan girl this is all I have to say: there's a difference between a code having an error and fixing it immediately, and letting it sit for a whole week before taking it away without any explanation.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is the glitch doubling the



> I find this all kind of weird.Â  I noticed on FB last night that a BB person was responding to complaints about the misssing points with the same generic "It was a technical error on our part.Â  Email customer service and we'll take care of it." So now what BB?Â  Some people will get their 100 points back and others won't?Â  And if they decide the furor over the deleted points isn't worth the $10/customer savings and give everyone back 100 points ... will those people who already had the 100 points put back get ANOTHER 100 points? I'm glad you got your points back, Alpina, but this is really not a circumstance in which BB should be letting its CSRs work within their own guidelines.Â  They should be treating all customers equally.


 Have they been deleting posts on Facebook? I'm not seeing any real response from bb on the Facebook page. Maybe I'm missing it though?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, Are there any valid percentage off codes currently?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As a birchbox total fan girl this is all I have to say: there's a difference between a code having an error and fixing it immediately, and letting it sit for a whole week before taking it away without any explanation.
Took the words right out of my mouth. I love Birchbox, but I just found this whole situation really off-putting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Took the words right out of my mouth. I love Birchbox, but I just found this whole situation really off-putting.
For me, there's no real loss because I was subbed to them before and will stay subbed to them after, so long as nothing gets really awful. But, I really feel for new people who signed up relying on this promotion. First impressions are everything, birchbox.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As a birchbox total fan girl this is all I have to say: there's a difference between a code having an error and fixing it immediately, and letting it sit for a whole week before taking it away without any explanation.

I really prefer not to think ill of people, but the only reasons I can see for not immediately fixing an error like this is 1) they truly did not know or 2) by allowing it to give 200 points a ton more people would sign up thus upping their subscriber base (if they fixed it quickly, less might have signed up).


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 17, 2014)

it's also possible that in the past it wasn't a big deal but now that points add up to a vip status that gives you free shipping on everything it's an added cost to allow these glitches to continue. 

i honestly don't understand why people would cancel because of this though. if a new subscriber signed on for this wouldn't they expect only the 100 when using the code anyway? i get that there should have been an "oops" email and that's on them. but it seems a lot of people here just used it to cancel/resub anyway, some on multiple accounts. some people got to take advantage of a bonus and some didn't, isn't that the same as always? technically it's never fair lol?

so are those saying they have -100 and talking about negative balances is it really a negative balance or does your point history just show the negative number but balance is 0? didn't know that was possible...but i guess it should be bc of returns. who knows.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

> Have they been deleting posts on Facebook? I'm not seeing any real response from bb on the Facebook page. Maybe I'm missing it though?


 There weren't BB posts, but replies by BB to posts other people made.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's also possible that in the past it wasn't a big deal but now that points add up to a vip status that gives you free shipping on everything it's an added cost to allow these glitches to continue. 

i honestly don't understand why people would cancel because of this though. if a new subscriber signed on for this wouldn't they expect only the 100 when using the code anyway? i get that there should have been an "oops" email and that's on them. but it seems a lot of people here just used it to cancel/resub anyway, some on multiple accounts. some people got to take advantage of a bonus and some didn't, isn't that the same as always? technically it's never fair lol?

so are those saying they have -100 and talking about negative balances is it really a negative balance or does your point history just show the negative number but balance is 0? didn't know that was possible...but i guess it should be bc of returns. who knows.
I'll second that opinion. I understand canceling because you've had repeated bad experiences with their CS or if you dislike the boxes or you want to spend your money some other way, but I don't understand canceling just because they didn't let you keep points that really shouldn't have been yours in the first place. We knew this was a glitch. People just hoped that BB would be kind and overlook it. Yes, they should have issued a statement to everyone who received the double points explaining how they were responding, but that's the only issue I saw with their response.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

> it's also possible that in the past it wasn't a big deal but now that points add up to a vip status that gives you free shipping on everything it's an added cost to allow these glitches to continue.Â  i honestly don't understand why people would cancel because of this though. if a new subscriber signed on for this wouldn't they expect only the 100 when using the code anyway? i get that there should have been an "oops" email and that's on them.Â but it seems a lot of people here just used it to cancel/resub anyway, some on multiple accounts. some people got to take advantage of a bonus and some didn't, isn't that the same as always? technically it's never fair lol? so are those saying they have -100 and talking about negative balances is it really a negative balance or does your point history just show the negative number but balance is 0? didn't know that was possible...but i guess it should be bc of returns. who knows.


 My account that had the 100 points removed got Aces status which is ridiculous because all I ever bought was 3 boxes. I just got all those extra points with these codes! And AFAIK, the site shows a 0 balance, but several people have posted receiving an email with a negative points balance.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My account that had the 100 points removed got Aces status which is ridiculous because all I ever bought was 3 boxes. I just got all those extra points with these codes!

And AFAIK, the site shows a 0 balance, but several people have posted receiving an email with a negative points balance.
Yes, if those extra points contributed to Ace status that would make a big difference too!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
i honestly don't understand why people would cancel because of this though. if a new subscriber signed on for this wouldn't they expect only the 100 when using the code anyway? i get that there should have been an "oops" email and that's on them. but it seems a lot of people here just used it to cancel/resub anyway, some on multiple accounts. some people got to take advantage of a bonus and some didn't, isn't that the same as always? technically it's never fair lol?

I'm keeping my main account because I do love Birchbox -- however, I cancelled my second account. To me, customer service is a huge deal... especially for an online shop such as this. Taking away the extra points without explanation made me go from "loyal fangirl" to "satisfied customer." I still like BB, but they're going to have to win me back before I restart another subscription. They've had a lot of issues lately (shipping, codes, poor communication, etc.) and it makes me hope they haven't begun circling the drain.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
i honestly don't understand why people would cancel because of this though. if a new subscriber signed on for this wouldn't they expect only the 100 when using the code anyway? i get that there should have been an "oops" email and that's on them. but it seems a lot of people here just used it to cancel/resub anyway, some on multiple accounts. some people got to take advantage of a bonus and some didn't, isn't that the same as always? technically it's never fair lol?
Problem is a lot of people read on blogs that the code was for 200 points. I am unsubscribing to my additional boxes, mostly because I wanted to anyways but kept getting pulled back in with the codes. The lack of communication, not just saying "oh well, our bad', and giving back some people's points but not everyone was just the final straw to cancel. I'll still keep my main sub as I like getting the box, but I probably won't rave about birchbox like I used to (they have been having other issues as it is). Also what is up with them constantly being out of pick twos come on people!!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

> I'm keeping my main account because I do love Birchbox -- however, I cancelled my secondÂ account.Â To me, customer service is a huge deal... especially for an online shop such as this. Taking away the extra points without explanation made me go from "loyal fangirl" to "satisfied customer."Â I still like BB, but they're going to have to win me back before I restart anotherÂ subscription. They've had a lot of issues lately (shipping, codes, poor communication,Â etc.) and *it makes me hope they haven't begun circling the drain.*


 That has been my fear lately!! I hope hope hope they are just having a rough patch and not getting too big too fast.


----------



## kaybeachgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

There was an interesting post on facebook last night that has been deleted.  Basically, the customer accused Birchbox of setting up the entire thing to generate new customers because subscriptions have slowed down.  As we all know, once you sign up it keeps billing you so it wouldn't take long to profit.  
I don't know if I think it was done on purpose but how does a "glitch" like that happen?  Someone must have initiated it and put it into the system!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if they're having subscription number issues. I somewhat doubt it, but then why have they been having this, i don't know what else to call it, membership drive since February then? In Feb BB100 was active. In March, it was cases and freebie addons from Benefit and then eventually BB100 was active again. April had more BB100 and SFBB100, which has also been active for the May month. They're practically giving out the boxes for free to get people to shop their stores.... I wonder if there's something else amiss.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering if they're having subscription number issues. I somewhat doubt it, but then why have they been having this, i don't know what else to call it, membership drive since February then? In Feb BB100 was active. In March, it was cases and freebie addons from Benefit and then eventually BB100 was active again. April had more BB100 and SFBB100, which has also been active for the May month. They're practically giving out the boxes for free to get people to shop their stores.... I wonder if there's something else amiss.
That is interesting to think. They hardly ever did promos before February. They happened sometimes, but just weren't as commonplace as they have been this year.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is interesting to think. They hardly ever did promos before February. They happened sometimes, but just weren't as commonplace as they have been this year.
Right. Before, the 10% off yearly (yearly99 or whatever) or double points for yearly (22 points) were great deals. Over the last few months, it's been a lot better to just unsubscribe then resubscribe with the point promos :X Why pay $99 to get 12 boxes, when you basically get a free box, and then 50 more points with each coupon?

ALSO I want to point out a lot of popular items in their store are not being restocked.... :S


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

> That is interesting to think. They hardly ever did promos before February. They happened sometimes, but just weren't as commonplace as they have been this year.


 There were add ons in January and December. And a bonus point/ some kind of promo for gift subscription purchases in November. Not to mention the yearly99 codes to. Maybe they have been doing things more so recently, but I think they have always done *something* at least every other month or so.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There were add ons in January and December. And a bonus point/ some kind of promo for gift subscription purchases in November. Not to mention the yearly99 codes to.

Maybe they have been doing things more so recently, but I think they have always done *something* at least every other month or so.
The yearly codes are more a benefit to current subscribers though? To make sure they kept their business for a whole year. I feel like the monthly 100 pt boxes are more to lure in new subscribers to regain the interest of people who've parted with BB...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There were add ons in January and December. And a bonus point/ some kind of promo for gift subscription purchases in November. Not to mention the yearly99 codes to.

Maybe they have been doing things more so recently, but I think they have always done *something* at least every other month or so.
They've always done the perk for annual subs, usually several times a year. And I felt like those were always to reward long term fans and get them to commit money up front, not draw in a mass number of subs. But monthly perk codes for monthly subs didn't become commonplace until the end of 2013/beginning of 2014, is what I'm saying.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

My theory is they are either looking for investors or the founders want to sell out. Juicing up the subscriber numbers would help them on that score.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've always done the perk for annual subs, usually several times a year. And I felt like those were always to reward long term fans and get them to commit money up front, not draw in a mass number of subs. But monthly perk codes for monthly subs didn't become commonplace until the end of 2013/beginning of 2014, is what I'm saying.
Gotcha. That makes sense.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 17, 2014)

> Problem is a lot of people read on blogs that the code was for 200 points. I am unsubscribing to my additional boxes, mostly because I wanted to anyways but kept getting pulled back in with the codes. The lack of communication, not just saying "oh well, our bad', and giving back some people's points but not everyone was just the final straw to cancel. I'll still keep my main sub as I like getting the box, but I probably won't rave about birchbox like I used to (they have been having other issues as it is). Also what is up with them constantly being out of pick twos come on people!!


 From that point of view I totally get it, if to people this is just a last straw then it's understandable. I'm annoyed at a couple of things that just can't be good for their business anyway like the changing warehouse stuff and it seems like 3 months in a row my box didn't actually get picked up till the 11/12 when they say the 10. Oh boy are there other issues lol ...but I do think the bloggers who promoted it should have been clear it was a glitch. The code was for 100 and a third party was saying it was for more. I dont think that itself is on birchbox and as such any new subber shouldn't be under the impression that BB was shady. That's all. I'm not here to say don't complain, hey I say you gotta rant somewhere haha. Just wanted to say I don't think it was shady or worth being the only reason to hate them.


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 17, 2014)

It seems like they are trying to do too much at once and overwhelming themselves.  A warehouse move AND opening their first brick-and-mortar at the same time?  Maybe they could handle both at once if they were more experienced with the logistics of these types of issues, but obviously they (or at least the warehouse portion) were not planned very well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering if they're having subscription number issues. I somewhat doubt it, but then why have they been having this, i don't know what else to call it, membership drive since February then? In Feb BB100 was active. In March, it was cases and freebie addons from Benefit and then eventually BB100 was active again. April had more BB100 and SFBB100, which has also been active for the May month. They're practically giving out the boxes for free to get people to shop their stores.... I wonder if there's something else amiss.
This article in the NY Times doesn't really explain why, but it confirms they are pushing a membership drive.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?_r=0

Quote:   *The company has raised only $12 million so far from a variety of venture firms, though Birchbox is planning a more ambitious round of fund-raising soon.*

Ms. Beauchamp and Ms. Barna will not say when or whether they will open stores in other cities. The New York location will be a laboratory of sorts. They recognize it will need a different type of employee from those who sit in front of screens in their airy Chelsea headquarters.

And they are clear that they do not expect the store to be a moneymaking operation.

â€œ*We are not focused on profitability, we are focused on hypergrowth*,â€ Ms. Beauchamp said. â€œWe like the idea of building a store along with the business.â€

I think someone posted another article a few months ago that mentioned something about their funding plans, but I don't remember much about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

I sent a follow up email and they actually credited back my 100 points.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fourth paragraph from the end mentions "a more ambitious round of fundraising." Oh boy, I hope this isn't Julep post-fundraising all over again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

> Fourth paragraph from the end mentions "a more ambitious round of fundraising." Oh boy, I hope this isn't Julep post-fundraising all over again.


 Could you elaborate? I haven't followed julep in a while.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry if this is venturing too far off topic.. but I feel they're not necessarily making the best decision by aiming for a brick-and-mortar store(s). They have thrived as a company by engaging customers with monthly boxes, fun codes and promos, and the point system. What will set their brick-and-mortar store(s) apart from the other tons of beauty shops? I like the idea of creating your own box, but that is easy and has been successful as the pop-up shop. Obviously the pop-up shop has significantly lower overhead and can be moved around the city/country to where the beauty-related events are. Maybe I'm just not seeing their vision of the value/ROI/uniqueness of a brick and mortar store.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2014)

> > Fourth paragraph from the end mentions "a more ambitious round of fundraising." Oh boy, I hope this isn't Julep post-fundraising all over again.
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate? I haven't followed julep in a while.


 Deteriorating customer service, changing warehouse locations, crummy shipping (DHL), giving old products new names and marketing them as "new" items, promos to attract new subscribers while not treating current ones well. The worst is that they took away the option to skip for new subscribers, but did it retroactively for people who had signed up within about a month of the announcement and billed it as "an exciting new benefit" under which subscribers could "earn" a skip. I certainly give Katia and Hayley a tremendous amount of respect for what they built. But there's a fine line between running a business that builds the kind of loyalty BB has from its customers and being a business that generates the kind of returns investment companies want to see. The customer experience has sometimes been so responsive even ladies here think it's too much (e.g, getting points for something minor). But to go so quickly from that to the shipping issues, taking away points with no notice, etc is going to be a tough transition for


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 17, 2014)

I honestly thought it was strange when they introduced the aces program. I wonder if pick twos will become no more and lots of other things change as the focus on the aces program. The whole things is makings me super uneasy. I have really enjoyed my birch boxes, but I think if things keep down hill I might reconsider.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Could you elaborate? I haven't followed julep in a while.
Oh? What did you say?


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to add fuel to the fire, but yesterday when I noticed my points were gone, I immediately e-mailed Birchbox. I had been in the middle of transferring the points to gift cards, and the site was acting really funky so I could only do one gift card at a time, then check out, then go back and get another. When I was going to purchase the second gift card, the site completely froze up, so I had to restart my browser. I purchased my second gift card with no problem, then went to buy my third, when I realized the "upload error" had taken the 100 points away, so at this point I had no idea they were taking those points away from everyone, until I came on here an hour or so later! Anyway- here is my email to them, and their response: 



Spoiler



My email:   Hi Birchbox,

I am seeing an "upload error" on my account, when I look at my previous purchases. I went to purchase a gift card, and used points to do so, and it would not load to the cart so I logged out and logged back in. When I logged back in I saw that the points were deducted from my account but the gift card had not been purchased. Can you please correct this?


 
 
 
Their response:
Hi Kathy,

Thanks for being in touch! I'm so sorry for the trouble here. This was our technical error and I have added the 100 points back to your account. You are all set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know if you need help with anything else. You can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to assist you.

Cheers,

Brian
Discovery Specialist
So was it really a "technical error"?

I sent a message to Birchbox yesterday when I noticed the points had been removed, but I haven't received a reply back yet.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

Last month I had a strange round of canceling and resubbing over the course of a few hours. After I noticed three charges on my cc, it got me to thinking. Every time we cancel and resub with a new promo code, we pay them upfront for a month. If thousands of subscribers did that at once, say when a new promo code came out, they would have tens of thousands of dollars coming in immediately. Money they wouldn't have had on an ordinary day. Add to that the promo "glitch" that gave double points and suddenly subbers are opening three, four, maybe five or more accounts, which multiplies their monies coming in astronomically. Now, consider that they're taking half of the "glitch" points away, but some of us have already paid for several boxes that we may not have otherwise taken just for 100 extra points, and some have prepaid for the next month and their option to cancel is suspended. The more I think about it, the more uneasy I feel about the entire situation. I'm beginning to be convinced the "glitch" was intentionally done to bring in new/extra buyers. Why else would they let the code go on so long and then try to quietly deduct points from customers? I have a feeling, the ones that complain will get their points back but they're silently hoping most people will feel like they scammed the system and allow the point deduction to happen, almost in an, "okay, you caught me" manner.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

And I'd put money on their having an employee (or several) as a MuT member who scouts the boards regularly. Any good business knows to have someone on the inside of a forum to get the skinny on what's being said and done. That's just a smart business move.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not like they even have to actively contribute and "pretend" to be "one of us" anyways since the forum and community is open to be read by anyone at any time. I'm sure all the smart companies have people who scout forums and blogs constantly.


----------



## kaybeachgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I would not shop at the brick and mortar store because their brands are so limited.  No Too-Faced, Urban Decay, Clinique, Nars, OCC, and the list goes on!  I think that the points are not very valuable to me because I have found my favorite products and they either don't carry them in my color or at all!

How long is it taking you guys to hear back from customer service?  Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheekyQ (Apr 17, 2014)

> Last month I had a strange round of canceling and resubbing over the course of a few hours. After I noticed three charges on my cc, it got me to thinking. Every time we cancel and resub with a new promo code, we pay them upfront for a month. If thousands of subscribers did that at once, say when a new promo code came out, they would have tens of thousands of dollars coming in immediately. Money they wouldn't have had on an ordinary day. Add to that the promo "glitch" that gave double points and suddenly subbers are opening three, four, maybe five or more accounts, which multiplies their monies coming in astronomically. Now, consider that they're taking half of the "glitch" points away, but some of us have already paid for several boxes that we may not have otherwise taken just for 100 extra points, and some have prepaid for the next month and their option to cancel is suspended. The more I think about it, the more uneasy I feel about the entire situation. I'm beginning to be convinced the "glitch" was intentionally done to bring in new/extra buyers. Why else would they let the code go on so long and then try to quietly deduct points from customers? I have a feeling, the ones that complain will get their points back but they're silently hoping most people will feel like they scammed the system and allow the point deduction to happen, almost in an, "okay, you caught me" manner.


 I almost feel like we're all becoming a little paranoid haha. But the more I think about it, the more I'm sure it wasn't an accident. After all, this isn't the first time there has been a 200 point glitch. The first time was the reason I went from one to three boxes. I doubt they'd make the same mistake more than once, unless they really never caught it the first time around. I'm absolutely over the whole losing my points thing since I wasn't supposed to have them anyway and I knew it. But it is interesting to wonder what's going on. Why would they want so many more people subscribing all at one time? Maybe they're using the "loan" money (huge influx of money that they'll pay back in merchandise) to make big changes!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 17, 2014)

I emailed them yesterday about canceling my account for a refund. I only opened that account for the 200 points anyway. I don't know if the whole situation really is a conspiracy, but it does bother me that I used the sfbb100 code on a different sub on 3/26. Why did a "glitch" come about? Why was the sfbb100 code working as a 100 point code in March and then "glitched" later? Crazy confused. And kind of disappointed in Birchbox.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh? What did you say?
If you're talking about the follow up email I sent to birchbox (that wasn't what was quoted) I just mentioned I thought it was misleading because I had the points for six days before they did anything, and thanked them for letting me know what was up, and then she just credited them back and said sorry for the trouble.

Honestly, I wouldn't even have cared if I got the points back or not, I'm just all about companies fixing glitches immediately if they're serious about them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're talking about the follow up email I sent to birchbox (that wasn't what was quoted) I just mentioned I thought it was misleading because I had the points for six days before they did anything, and thanked them for letting me know what was up, and then she just credited them back and said sorry for the trouble.

Honestly, I wouldn't even have cared if I got the points back or not, I'm just all about companies fixing glitches immediately if they're serious about them.
What I don't get is if it was a "glitch" that they took away 100 points, then why isn't everyone being credited them again, and why is it taking an email to CS to get them back?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I don't get is if it was a "glitch" that they took away 100 points, then why isn't everyone being credited them again, and why is it taking an email to CS to get them back?
I'm going to chalk it up as CS rep inconsistency. I know being a CS rep ain't easy, but I think birchbox needs to debrief their reps on common issues better so there isn't a wide variety of responses to a widespread happening.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey girls I got a question: The yearly99 promo code was get 99 points for spending 99 for the year upgrade plus 100 promo points?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hey girls I got a question: The yearly99 promo code was get 99 points for spending 99 for the year upgrade plus 100 promo points?


 It was just 99 points. Nothing extra. Join110annual was 110 points for spending the money and an extra 110.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ah okay! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I upgraded plus added a two pick sample during the weekend and gave me the option of 2nd shipping. Have yet to recursive shipping notification or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 18, 2014)

> Ah okay! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I upgraded plus added a two pick sample during the weekend and gave me the option of 2nd shipping. Have yet to recursive shipping notification or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered a pick two with my order on Friday &amp; it's backordered. Only found out because I emailed them!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ah thank you!! The only time I use upgrade the items are back ordered lol


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey girls I got a question:
The yearly99 promo code was get 99 points for spending 99 for the year upgrade plus 100 promo points?


It was just 99 points and 10% off the price of a yearly sub making the sub $99. I'm pretty sure that code expired last night though.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're talking about the follow up email I sent to birchbox (that wasn't what was quoted) I just mentioned I thought it was misleading because I had the points for six days before they did anything, and thanked them for letting me know what was up, and then she just credited them back and said sorry for the trouble.

Honestly, I wouldn't even have cared if I got the points back or not, I'm just all about companies fixing glitches immediately if they're serious about them.

I just emailed them because I really don't think it's fair, and now I won't get the 100 extra points for reviewing my items (they didn't take a full 100, just about 30-40 or so), but I'll probably get the same rep who has always blown me off instead of the ones that have given you guys your points back.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered a pick two with my order on Friday &amp; it's backordered. Only found out because I emailed them!

The pick two was back ordered?  How strange, especially since they're a SAMPLE company  I was just about to ask if anyone knew how long they've been out of stock this time for.  I kind of want to wait to order the Yogini until it goes back in stock, but the Yogini just also went back in stock.   The conundrum!


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just emailed them because I really don't think it's fair, and now I won't get the 100 extra points for reviewing my items (they didn't take a full 100, just about 30-40 or so), but I'll probably get the same rep who has always blown me off instead of the ones that have given you guys your points back.  
Ugh I've emailed them twice about the account that had the "-100 Upload Error" posted to it twice. No response. I think I had like 32 points on there so it's not a huge deal, but why did they deduct points from me twice and why are they giving some people their points back and giving others the run around? I'm also kind of paranoid that they'll give me the points for reviewing my box items and then come take them away later to repay that "debt".


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

I emailed them and got 100 points back. I decided I'm only gonna email them on one account and not my other two and just let it be, I guess. It seems wrong for me to re-take advantage of the situation. I think the email is kinda weird since I didn't subscribe to a yearly sub so I'm not sure what she's referring to lol. Oh well. Time to place an order! Hi Jessica, Thanks for being in touch and so sorry for the trouble! Our system added 200 points to your account instead of the 100 promised by the promotion you used on your order. The points were deducted to correct the system error, but we certainly did not deduct any points that you earned. The price of the $110 subscription was brought down to $99, earning you two free boxes, as well as an additional 100 points, not 200. You should only have received 100 extra points, not 200. However, for all of the confusion this has caused, I have would love to issue the 100 points back into your account. I will definitely pass your feedback along to the appropriate teams as well. Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help. Have a great day! Kara Discovery Specialist


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hi Jessica, Thanks for being in touch and so sorry for the trouble! Our system added 200 points to your account instead of the 100 promised by the promotion you used on your order. The points were deducted to correct the system error, but we certainly did not deduct any points that you earned. The price of the $110 subscription was brought down to $99, earning you two free boxes, as well as an additional 100 points, not 200. You should only have received 100 extra points, not 200. However, for all of the confusion this has caused,* I have would love to issue *the 100 points back into your account. I will definitely pass your feedback along to the appropriate teams as well. Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help. Have a great day! Kara Discovery Specialist


 Ugh the grammar of these reps drives me crazy!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh the grammar of these reps drives me crazy!!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw this- but, hey, at least you know it isn't a canned response!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Apr 18, 2014)

I finally got a response today from Birchbox.  They credited 100 points back to my account, saying it was an error on their part.


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 18, 2014)

I haven't used mobile20, but it's not working for me.  Does it only work sometimes?  Do you actually have to order from an Iphone?  Thanks!


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 18, 2014)

I also just got a reply today. I had used the points before they deducted them and only had 32 points on my account. They tried to deduct the points twice because it didn't work the first time (uh what?). They gave me back the 12 points I earned on an order so I only lost 20 in the end. I didn't even want them to credit the points back but I guess I'll take it. Their response to this is super weird.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 18, 2014)

> I haven't used mobile20, but it's not working for me. Â Does it only work sometimes? Â Do you actually have to order from an Iphone? Â Thanks!


 I just used it from my ipad an hour ago. You need to be on a mobile device but you don't have to use the app.


----------



## Brianna448 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ugh.  Now the mystery 2 pack is back, but the item I wanted has a 404 error page.  Maybe a full-size order isn't in the cards this month.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed them and got 100 points back. I decided I'm only gonna email them on one account and not my other two and just let it be, I guess. It seems wrong for me to re-take advantage of the situation.

I think the email is kinda weird since I didn't subscribe to a yearly sub so I'm not sure what she's referring to lol. Oh well. Time to place an order!

Hi Jessica,

Thanks for being in touch and so sorry for the trouble!

Our system added 200 points to your account instead of the 100 promised by the promotion you used on your order. The points were deducted to correct the system error, but we certainly did not deduct any points that you earned.

The price of the $110 subscription was brought down to $99, earning you two free boxes, as well as an additional 100 points, not 200. You should only have received 100 extra points, not 200.

However, for all of the confusion this has caused, I have would love to issue the 100 points back into your account. I will definitely pass your feedback along to the appropriate teams as well.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Kara
Discovery Specialist


Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw this- but, hey, at least you know it isn't a canned response!
Actually, hilariously, I got the exact same email from the rep Kara, weird reference to annual despite not being annual and "I have would love to issue" mistake and all. Too funny!


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brianna448* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't used mobile20, but it's not working for me.  Does it only work sometimes?  Do you actually have to order from an Iphone?  Thanks!
i think it only works for minimum $50 order.?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Can someone still awake help me decide? Mobile20 is working for me (I think it's on orders over $35, actually), mystery pick 2s are in stock, and I want to spend my gift cards. I am either going to get stila stay all day liquid lipstick in aria and thebalm downboy blush - two things I know I'll love - or thebalm meet matte nude set with the primer -I don't know about the primer, but I love matte eyeshadows! Anyone want to chime in in favor of one of these?? I keep waffling back and forth!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> Can someone still awake help me decide? Mobile20 is working for me (I think it's on orders over $35, actually), mystery pick 2s are in stock,Â and I want to spend my gift cards. I am either going to get stila stay all day liquid lipstick in aria and thebalm downboy blush - two things I know I'll love - or thebalm meet matte nude set with the primer -I don't know about the primer, but I love matte eyeshadows! Anyone want to chime in in favor of one of these?? I keep waffling back and forth!


 I just ordered the Meet Matte Nude set so I've been watching a lot of videos using it, I think I'm gonna LOVE it!! But I don't have a lot of eyeshadow yet, and hardly any matte shades.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just ordered the Meet Matte Nude set so I've been watching a lot of videos using it, I think I'm gonna LOVE it!! But I don't have a lot of eyeshadow yet, and hardly any matte shades.

I have way too much eyeshadow! But also way too many lip products and too many blushes....I remember swatching downBoy in a store recently and loving it! And I love the Stila in Beso, so I know the formula's good. But that's not to say I won't love Meet Matte Nude...So difficult!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay, I decided: Meet Matte Nude it is! I figured that since the other two items are smaller and thus cheaper, I am more likely to feel okay with purchasing them individually at some other point in time, whereas I almost never buy full-price palettes with real money.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> Okay, I decided: Meet Matte Nude it is! I figured that since the other two items are smaller and thus cheaper, I am more likely to feel okay with purchasing them individually at some other point in time, whereas I almost never buy full-price palettes with real money.


 I hear ya!! I ended up only spending $8 out of pocket for the set and a pick 2, but I would be in physical pain if I had to purchase it at full price lol


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hear ya!! I ended up only spending $8 out of pocket for the set and a pick 2, but I would be in physical pain if I had to purchase it at full price lol

I just got it for $0 out of pocket! So I'm pretty excited. And possibly done buying eyeshadow for awhile. Even though I want that Too Faced chocolate bar palette deal on HSN....But I just got the Smashbox Wondervision palette, have ordered the Lorac AfterGLO from Ulta, and now this!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> I just got it for $0 out of pocket! So I'm pretty excited. And possibly done buying eyeshadow for awhile. Even though I want that Too Faced chocolate bar palette deal on HSN....But I just got the Smashbox Wondervision palette, have ordered the Lorac AfterGLO from Ulta, and now this!


 Awesome!! I want that chocolate palette but it's going to have to wait... My next purchase needs to be Elizabeth Mott eyeshadows and eyeliners since it's 50% off from Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome!! I want that chocolate palette but it's going to have to wait... My next purchase needs to be Elizabeth Mott eyeshadows and eyeliners since it's 50% off from Ipsy.






So many good deals out there! Which I need to remember when I'm desperately trying to get whatever the deal of the moment is...


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LooseSeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also just got a reply today. I had used the points before they deducted them and only had 32 points on my account. They tried to deduct the points twice because it didn't work the first time (uh what?). They gave me back the 12 points I earned on an order so I only lost 20 in the end. I didn't even want them to credit the points back but I guess I'll take it. Their response to this is super weird.
Sorry to keep rehashing PointGate, but I got another response from CS. I emailed them twice and sent a facebook message because they weren't responding. Like I said above, I got a response crediting 12 points back to my account from one CS rep. Well this morning I got a reply to my other email from a different CS rep crediting 100 points back to my account. I was one of the people who was able to cash the points into gift cards, so I really didn't need/want/expect those points back. I can't complain though and I decided to resubscribe under that account and make an order to show Birchbox some love.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anyone reached Aces status and can comment on the free shipping and perks? I'm curious whether it's worth pushing myself over the edge sooner rather than later. Let me know if this is in the wrong thread!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Has anyone reached Aces status and can comment on the free shipping and perks? I'm curious whether it's worth pushing myself over the edge sooner rather than later. Let me know if this is in the wrong thread!


 Some of my orders get two day usps shipping and if I get a little item I get regular usps shipping. No slowgistics.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some of my orders get two day usps shipping and if I get a little item I get regular usps shipping. No slowgistics.
Excellent; thanks for the info!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excellent; thanks for the info!
you're welcome. i meant two day UPS shipping for larger orders (the dudes that wear brown uniforms, lol)


----------



## Linnake (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone reached Aces status and can comment on the free shipping and perks? I'm curious whether it's worth pushing myself over the edge sooner rather than later. Let me know if this is in the wrong thread!

As far as shipping goes, it depends on what you order! I just placed a big order and it's coming to me via UPS Ground (6 business days total if it comes on time)  I'm pretty sure that it's because I ordered the Amika dry shampoo (obviously, in an aerosol can!) so that does have an effect on the shipping.  So, so far it's just a Meh. for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As far as shipping goes, it depends on what you order! I just placed a big order and it's coming to me via UPS Ground (6 business days total if it comes on time)  I'm pretty sure that it's because I ordered the Amika dry shampoo (obviously, in an aerosol can!) so that does have an effect on the shipping.  So, so far it's just a Meh. for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm a mere 8 points from Aces status so I look forward to the shipping perk!


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 21, 2014)

New code in my email this morning: *MOM50* - 50 extra points on orders of $35+.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2014)

> New code in my email this morning: *MOM50* - 50 extra points on orders of $35+.


 Not all items!


> **Offer details: Receive 50 Extra Birchbox Points on any purchase of $50 or more full-size products when you include at least one product from our Mother's Day Picks Category to your cart. For a full list of products visit: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/mothers-day-2014. Enter code MOM50 in the code box at checkout. The extra Birchbox Points will be automatically added to your account. Please note that this promo code can only be used once per customer, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Offer cannot be applied to subscription orders. Offer available through May 6, 2014, 11:59 pm ET.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 23, 2014)

Is the mobile20 code valid if you use a computer for the order or does it only work for iphones?  I've been playing around for the past couple of months putting together my first birchbox order and the code has never worked (says it's invalid).  All of my potential orders are over $50, so I don't think it's a minimum order issue.


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 23, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Is the mobile20 code valid if you use a computer for the order or does it only work for iphones?  I've been playing around for the past couple of months putting together my first birchbox order and the code has never worked (says it's invalid).  All of my potential orders are over $50, so I don't think it's a minimum order issue.


WELCOMEOFFER20 might work for you


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Is the mobile20 code valid if you use a computer for the order or does it only work for iphones?  I've been playing around for the past couple of months putting together my first birchbox order and the code has never worked (says it's invalid).  All of my potential orders are over $50, so I don't think it's a minimum order issue.


I think you have to use some kind of mobile device, but not necessarily the app. So if you have a phone or tablet with internet access, you can just complete your order with the MOBILE20 code on the Birchbox website instead. Anniversary codes are also frequent, and as @@Pixikins mentioned, WELCOMEOFFER20 might work too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 23, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Is the mobile20 code valid if you use a computer for the order or does it only work for iphones?  I've been playing around for the past couple of months putting together my first birchbox order and the code has never worked (says it's invalid).  All of my potential orders are over $50, so I don't think it's a minimum order issue.


I was able to use MOBILE20 on my computer today. I actually also think I've used the code before, but maybe that was on a different account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

*[SIZE=11.5pt]FIRST20OFF [/SIZE]*[SIZE=11.5pt]good for 20% off $35+ through 4/30. [/SIZE]


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 25, 2014)

Use code *COMEBACK20OFF* on your $35+ order for 20% off—available through April 30.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm debating the In Full Bloom box using a 20% off code and $10 in points. That puts it at $36. But do I really need more products? Decisions ...


----------



## gemstone (Apr 25, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I'm debating the In Full Bloom box using a 20% off code and $10 in points. That puts it at $36. But do I really need more products? Decisions ...


Not to enable you or anything, but I just got mine in the mail today and holy cow everything smells incredible.  I am all about floral scents, as long as they aren't that vague/mainstream perfume "floral" that makes so many perfumes smell the same.  The box smells like actual flowers.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Not to enable you or anything, but I just got mine in the mail today and holy cow everything smells incredible.  I am all about floral scents, as long as they aren't that vague/mainstream perfume "floral" that makes so many perfumes smell the same.  The box smells like actual flowers.


Ah! I love flowers. You just pushed me over the edge. Order placed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 25, 2014)

I just ordered the Full Bloom box with points...couldn't resist. It's so pretty!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 26, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I just ordered the Full Bloom box with points...couldn't resist. It's so pretty!


Me too! I'm so excited for the Tokyo Milk!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

Heads up y'all, playing around with some new mod features and I discovered I was able to pin the anniversary code thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, i ordered one of the in full bloom boxes for my mom using all of my points, but i'm so tempted to order one for myself now too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 26, 2014)

Ordered the full bloom box, a box of tea and pick 2 today using the MOBILE20 code and points, paid $12 out of pocket. I am so excited for the TokyoMilk and the candle because anything rose scented is my jam!!! Thinking about making some rose water lemonade today because I'm feeling classy. @@gemstone have you posted pictures and how would you describe the scent of the lotion? Thanks!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Me too! I'm so excited for the Tokyo Milk!


I can't wait for the TokyoMilk. I love their products!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2014)

I ended up making 3 speparate orders for the full bloom box, each with a 20% off code and a pick two for my Mom,MIL and myself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I ended up making 3 speparate orders for the full bloom box, each with a 20% off code and a pick two for my Mom,MIL and myself.


Awesome! Those will make such great gifts...and a nice treat for yourself too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 27, 2014)

All right, I have to admit I'm jealous of all of you ladies who have mothers who like makeup. My mother does skincare but her skin is sensitive so that's always hit/miss and she doesn't wear any makeup or any fragrance and is very low maintenance with hair. I always see you all posting about buying these boxes for your mothers (like the GB mother's day box or the In Full Bloom Box) and I wish I could do the same but it just wouldn't work.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Ordered the full bloom box, a box of tea and pick 2 today using the MOBILE20 code and points, paid $12 out of pocket. I am so excited for the TokyoMilk and the candle because anything rose scented is my jam!!! Thinking about making some rose water lemonade today because I'm feeling classy. @@gemstone have you posted pictures and how would you describe the scent of the lotion? Thanks!









The lotion is really light and refreshing- citrus with a hint of floral.  I think this product might vary between boxes, though.  I used to on a solid perfume in gardenia from soap &amp; paper factory and I am seriously hoping that birchbox starts carrying other products from this company because it smelled incredible.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 27, 2014)

gemstone said:


> The lotion is really light and refreshing- citrus with a hint of floral.  I think this product might vary between boxes, though.  I used to on a solid perfume in gardenia from soap &amp; paper factory and I am seriously hoping that birchbox starts carrying other products from this company because it smelled incredible.


Thanks for the picture and the reply! I don't necessarily need anymore hand cream but the packaging in general had me sold! I can't say no to a floral printed tube when all I wear is black! I will now officially look like a funeral home director and I'm totally elated by that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

gemstone said:


> The lotion is really light and refreshing- citrus with a hint of floral.  I think this product might vary between boxes, though.  I used to on a solid perfume in gardenia from soap &amp; paper factory and I am seriously hoping that birchbox starts carrying other products from this company because it smelled incredible.


The box is so pretty.  I need absolutely nothing from this box and I already got my mom and stepmom their boxes together (and sent!) for Mother's Day so I have no reason to get this but it is SO PRETTY!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Awesome! Those will make such great gifts...and a nice treat for yourself too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks I cant wait for it to come. Also those boxes put me at 477 points so with Aprils reviews i should make Aces!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> All right, I have to admit I'm jealous of all of you ladies who have mothers who like makeup. My mother does skincare but her skin is sensitive so that's always hit/miss and she doesn't wear any makeup or any fragrance and is very low maintenance with hair. I always see you all posting about buying these boxes for your mothers (like the GB mother's day box or the In Full Bloom Box) and I wish I could do the same but it just wouldn't work.


Sorry to hear that! Im sure you will find something nice to give her.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thanks for the picture and the reply! I don't necessarily need anymore hand cream but the packaging in general had me sold! I can't say no to a floral printed tube when all I wear is black! I will now officially look like a funeral home director and I'm totally elated by that.


:rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The box is so pretty.  I need absolutely nothing from this box and I already got my mom and stepmom their boxes together (and sent!) for Mother's Day so I have no reason to get this but it is SO PRETTY!!


I didnt need anything either but couldnt pass on all the cute stuff in it, the life of a cosmetic hoarder.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 28, 2014)

I ordered the Paula's Choice Skin Recovery mask, which arrived damaged--the seam of the tube had split open--I emailed Customer Service, and they're sending a replacement. They also awarded me 100 points for the trouble! So I went ahead and just ordered the In Full Bloom box for myself! I'm so excited!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think anyone has posted this yet: 

For a limited time, earn a $5 Shop credit (50 Points) when you purchase a gift subscription. Use code *GIFTMOMDAY* at checkout—but hurry! *Order by 5/4 for Mother's Day delivery.*


----------



## Moonittude (May 5, 2014)

Is there a certain time of month that the anniversary codes usually activate? My cart is full, and my finger is on the trigger.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Is there a certain time of month that the anniversary codes usually activate? My cart is full, and my finger is on the trigger.


I think it's usually more towards the middle, like the 15th or so!


----------



## Pfinky (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of any current 20% off codes? I've tried all the codes over the last few pages, and none of them have worked for me. I have hundreds of points to spend and I'm just waiting until a code comes along before I pull the trigger on my cart.


----------



## meganbernadette (May 5, 2014)

Pfinky said:


> Does anyone know of any current 20% off codes? I've tried all the codes over the last few pages, and none of them have worked for me. I have hundreds of points to spend and I'm just waiting until a code comes along before I pull the trigger on my cart.


none of them worked for me either.. they all expired april 30th. MOBILE20 is the only code that is still valid, and you need $50+ in your cart to get it to work.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Is there a certain time of month that the anniversary codes usually activate? My cart is full, and my finger is on the trigger.


I was just coming here to ask the same question and to ask for a link to the anniversary code post. I can't find it anywhere!  :blink2:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I was just coming here to ask the same question and to ask for a link to the anniversary code post. I can't find it anywhere!  :blink2:


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/ :wizard:

It's pinned on the main Birchbox page if you ever need it again! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/273-birchbox-subscribers/


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I was just coming here to ask the same question and to ask for a link to the anniversary code post. I can't find it anywhere!  :blink2:


Anniversary codes: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/ :wizard:
> 
> It's pinned on the main Birchbox page if you ever need it again!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/273-birchbox-subscribers/





jayeme said:


> Anniversary codes: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks girls!


----------



## emilyyygloria (May 14, 2014)

Any codes that work?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

BBKSS14 seems to be working for 100 points with subscription.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, just used the code to finally sign up for BB!


----------



## Jen51 (May 16, 2014)

I just tried BBKSS14 and it didn't work for me.  BB100 didn't work either.  Any other ones I should try?  I'm attempting to resubscribe using an existing account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

Looking for an easy way to score 2 free Birchboxes? Just upgrade to a yearly subscription by *May 31*—you’ll get two complimentary boxes per year, plus *99 Birchbox Points* just for signing up. Talk about a pretty fab deal. Just use code*YEARLY99* at checkout.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 17, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I just tried BBKSS14 and it didn't work for me.  BB100 didn't work either.  Any other ones I should try?  I'm attempting to resubscribe using an existing account.


Have you already used both of these before or did they just not work?

I'm thinking of unsubscribing and resigning up, but I won't bother unless there is a confirmed active code

I like pre paying and of course the sign up points.


----------



## EricaD (May 18, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Have you already used both of these before or did they just not work? I'm thinking of unsubscribing and resigning up, but I won't bother unless there is a confirmed active codeI like pre paying and of course the sign up points.


I used BBKSS14 just after midnight today. Canceled and resubscribed immediately, and got the 100 points.


----------



## jayeme (May 18, 2014)

EricaD said:


> I used BBKSS14 just after midnight today. Canceled and resubscribed immediately, and got the 100 points.


Still not working for me to prepay June...I had used BB100 and SFBB100 for the last two months, maybe they are limiting how many bonuses you can get on one account? Or had you used these codes as well?


----------



## SaraP (May 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Looking for an easy way to score 2 free Birchboxes? Just upgrade to a yearly subscription by *May 31*—you’ll get two complimentary boxes per year, plus *99 Birchbox Points* just for signing up. Talk about a pretty fab deal. Just use code*YEARLY99* at checkout.


I just tried to use this and it said it was invalid. Do you have to be a subscribe already and then upgrade to get this deal?


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 18, 2014)

Ok, I know I used two of these already.

I tried them again and no go.

And the BBKSS14 doesn't work for me.

I guess I wait a little bit and see if there are new promos for June.


----------



## EricaD (May 18, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Still not working for me to prepay June...I had used BB100 and SFBB100 for the last two months, maybe they are limiting how many bonuses you can get on one account? Or had you used these codes as well?


I hadn't used either of those codes before, so that must be why it worked for me.

Also, if this helps anyone, when I hit apply code, I got the "BBKSS14 has been applied" message at the top of the screen, but at the bottom where you check out and it says what discounts/ promos you're getting in your order in parenthesis, (ex., (sweet16 - 16 box anniversary discount 25%)) there was no mention of the promo. The points were just added to my account immediately after I placed the order. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 18, 2014)

Yeah when I tried it said "BBKSS14 is not valid"

So it's hit or miss.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## katiecoll (May 18, 2014)

I just used BBKSS14 on two accounts where I had used the BB100, but not the SFBB100. It didn't work with The accounts where I used both already.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 18, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I just used BBKSS14 on two accounts where I had used the BB100, but not the SFBB100. It didn't work with The accounts where I used both already.


Bummer I think I used both on all three of my accounts. Almost tempted to open another account or two just to be able to use the promo.


----------



## jayeme (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure this is going to work for them - I mean, maybe it will make most BB subscribers just say, oh well, I'll go without the 100 extra points, but the obsessive among us who regularly take 3 or more boxes in a month will just open new accounts to use the promos I think... (Plus you can refer yourself if you open a new account.)


----------



## jayeme (May 18, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Yeah I'm not sure this is going to work for them - I mean, maybe it will make most BB subscribers just say, oh well, I'll go without the 100 extra points, but the obsessive among us who regularly take 3 or more boxes in a month will just open new accounts to use the promos I think... (Plus you can refer yourself if you open a new account.)


And after I said it...I did it. Just referred myself, opened a new account with BBKSS14, and purchased a subscription ($10), Pixi lip balm ($8) and LA Fresh travel makeup wipes ($2.49). Used $20 in gift cards, so it was $0.49 out of pocket and I got 150 points back immediately (50 pts referral, 100 promo) and will get another 50 when the box comes in so that makes up for it! I will probably be getting another May box with this new account, but I don't mind, there were a lot of good box combos this month that I'd be happy to get. 

ETA: and I'll definitely keep this account open at least 2 months so I will have enough points to cash out a $10 GC....I have a problem, and its name is Birchbox.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 19, 2014)

jayeme said:


> And after I said it...I did it. Just referred myself, opened a new account with BBKSS14, and purchased a subscription ($10), Pixi lip balm ($8) and LA Fresh travel makeup wipes ($2.49). Used $20 in gift cards, so it was $0.49 out of pocket and I got 150 points back immediately (50 pts referral, 100 promo) and will get another 50 when the box comes in so that makes up for it! I will probably be getting another May box with this new account, but I don't mind, there were a lot of good box combos this month that I'd be happy to get.
> 
> ETA: and I'll definitely keep this account open at least 2 months so I will have enough points to cash out a $10 GC....I have a problem, and its name is Birchbox.


I like the way you think! haha I might just do this as well :X


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I like the way you think! haha I might just do this as well :X


Do it!! Then at least I won't be alone in my insanity...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleorchid (May 19, 2014)

I have a question about the Yearly99 code: If I use it to upgrade to the yearly subscription, will I still be able to use the other anniversary codes that arise (like 6 months, etc.)? Trying to decide if I should upgrade. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I have a question about the Yearly99 code: If I use it to upgrade to the yearly subscription, will I still be able to use the other anniversary codes that arise (like 6 months, etc.)? Trying to decide if I should upgrade. Thanks for the advice!


Yes you can still use the anniversary discount codes on your purchases. You won't be able to cancel and resub using the monthly 100 point codes that come out frequently each month though.


----------



## Leafy (May 19, 2014)

Question - right now I have an email with a 25% off promo code.  If I cancel and rejoin right away using BBKSS14, can I use my 25% off promo code after I rejoin?


----------



## shutterblog (May 23, 2014)

I have two of the $25 off $75 unique codes for Kate Spade Saturday from Birchbox - if anyone wants one, send me a message!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 27, 2014)

not sure if this code has been mentioned but today i used bbkss14 to unsub and resub for 100 points


----------



## mariahk83 (May 28, 2014)

Welcomeoffer20 - good for 20% off your entire order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (ps no idea why this is in all caps, sorry)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

Just noticed this at the top of birchbox's webpage (don't know if its been posted yet, didn't see it) - 

Get two free birchboxes when you purchase a yearly subscription. Use Code: *BBSUBYEAR*


----------



## mama2358 (May 30, 2014)

I need a new 100 point code. Both of my extra account are 10 points away from the next hundred. I'm trying to hold out for a new code!


----------



## katiecoll (May 30, 2014)

Tried both the BB100 and bbkss14 and neither worked. Guess I wont be opening up a new sub then!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 31, 2014)

I resubbed (since BB has redeemed itself through timely order deliveries) and used bbkss14 for 100 points.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 5, 2014)

I accidentally posted this in the May thread. (I haven't a clue why I did that, but sorry!)

I'm not sure whether this will be of interest to anyone or has been posted already, but thought I'd share anyway. You can use the code BBSNAPTRAY by June 23 to receive a free (you guessed it) snap tray.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 6, 2014)

First month of a man's sub is $10.00 with the code summersubman


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 7, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> I accidentally posted this in the May thread. (I haven't a clue why I did that, but sorry!)
> 
> I'm not sure whether this will be of interest to anyone or has been posted already, but thought I'd share anyway. You can use the code BBSNAPTRAY by June 23 to receive a free (you guessed it) snap tray.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Anyone know what this 'snap tray' is? It's weird the picture of it is so tiny.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 7, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Anyone know what this 'snap tray' is? It's weird the picture of it is so tiny.


It's flat. It looks like quilted plastic. Might be cloth. Each corner has a snap and it folds with points on the corners. The sides are about 1.5 inches high when it's snapped. Birchbox Ops (not the regular Birchbox channel) has a video of it on their YouTube channel.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> It's flat. It looks like quilted plastic. Might be cloth. Each corner has a snap and it folds with points on the corners. The sides are about 1.5 inches high when it's snapped. Birchbox Ops (not the regular Birchbox channel) has a video of it on their YouTube channel.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 7, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Thanks for the info!


I think it's meant for traveling to put jewlery and small stuff in.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

_These aren't the goopy, no-fun sunscreens of your childhood. Our next-level SPF formulas cater to every skin type, with featherlight ingredients that mount a serious defense against UV rays. Scoop up a tube for your face and one for your body to help you stay sun-safe all season long. Don't forget to use code *HERSUMMER50* to earn 50 extra points on your $50+ purchase.**  _

You have to purchase at least one item from BB's SPF Heroes category:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/spf-heroes?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_Current_Subs&amp;utm_campaign=060814_W_A_Category_SPF


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 9, 2014)

We're feeling footloose and fancy-free as everything comes into bloom—and as a little something special comes along: Get 50 extra Birchbox Points when you spend $35+ on the products from our Freewheeling-themed May box. Use code BUY35EXTRA50 at checkout.** But hurry—offer ends today!

Just got this email, but I guess it's only May products.


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 12, 2014)

Used SUMMERLIP


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 12, 2014)

probablyedible said:


>


Used SUMMERLIP


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey BB experts, I have some questions for you guys! I want to redeem 500 points for a $50 gift certificate. but I'm not sure of the best way to go about it. Some of my points will be expiring in a month or so and I hear that gift certificates don't expire. Can you leave a balance on a gift card, or does the balance stay on the card? I'm trying to decide whether to get one $50 GC or multiple smaller value GCs. Also, do any promo codes work with only a gift card purchase? It looks like I can add the mystery sample pack and the price is deducted at checkout, but it seems like the other codes are only for minimum purchases of full-size products. Does anyone know of a code I can add? Thanks in advance!  :wub:

P.S. there isn't a problem gifting a card to yourself, right?


----------



## casey anne (Jun 12, 2014)

panicked said:


> Hey BB experts, I have some questions for you guys! I want to redeem 500 points for a $50 gift certificate. but I'm not sure of the best way to go about it. Some of my points will be expiring in a month or so and I hear that gift certificates don't expire. Can you leave a balance on a gift card, or does the balance stay on the card? I'm trying to decide whether to get one $50 GC or multiple smaller value GCs. Also, do any promo codes work with only a gift card purchase? It looks like I can add the mystery sample pack and the price is deducted at checkout, but it seems like the other codes are only for minimum purchases of full-size products. Does anyone know of a code I can add? Thanks in advance!  :wub:
> 
> P.S. there isn't a problem gifting a card to yourself, right?


Hi @! It is super easy to gift yourself a gift card! I've done so many times. The balance stays on the card. I've used promo codes to purchase gift certificates before, but you will need one in order to do so or you can try some that are out there working. You can try WELCOMEOFFER20. That may still be active. Or MOBILE20. Does this help??

Edited to add Anniversary Codes link - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/

You could try using an anniversary code, though I'm not sure any are active yet.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 13, 2014)

Wait....you can use a promo code and get a % off a gift card?!?!? As in, you can buy, say, a $50 card with 20% off and then get the $50 card only paying $40 after the 20% is taken off?!??!

..my world may have just been rocked...


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 14, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Wait....you can use a promo code and get a % off a gift card?!?!? As in, you can buy, say, a $50 card with 20% off and then get the $50 card only paying $40 after the 20% is taken off?!??!
> 
> ..my world may have just been rocked...


It doesn't work (at least for me) if your purchase does not include any full size items. If you put something else in the cart, the promo will be honored but not just for gift cards. Is this really working for other people?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 14, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> It doesn't work (at least for me) if your purchase does not include any full size items. If you put something else in the cart, the promo will be honored but not just for gift cards. Is this really working for other people?


I always just add a pick two sample pack. It ends up being free but counts as an actual item to make the promo code work.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 14, 2014)

I renewed my sister's subscription for 3 more months and used GIFTING50 for an extra 50 points!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I looooove the points at Birchbox...now just to figure out what to splurge on....


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I always just add a pick two sample pack. It ends up being free but counts as an actual item to make the promo code work.


I'm not sure if its just me or if Birchbox caught on, but this still doesn't work. I've tried mobile20 which i've never used yet, welcomeoffer20, and my 9 month anniversary code. The mystery pack is free, but no money is discounted from the price of the gift card. Oh well, too good to be true.


----------



## chelsead1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Extra 100 points with new subscription: BBJETBLUE

They uploaded a YouTube BB + JetBlue promo video earlier today that advertised $10 off in their shop, I got the code from there.  I just resubbed and confirmed that it works.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 15, 2014)

chelsead1 said:


> Extra 100 points with new subscription: BBJETBLUE
> 
> They uploaded a YouTube BB + JetBlue promo video earlier today that advertised $10 off in their shop, I got the code from there.  I just resubbed and confirmed that it works.


Sweet! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 16, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm not sure if its just me or if Birchbox caught on, but this still doesn't work. I've tried mobile20 which i've never used yet, welcomeoffer20, and my 9 month anniversary code. The mystery pack is free, but no money is discounted from the price of the gift card. Oh well, too good to be true.


I haven't found it to work for me either. I just tried it again to test and no dice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



chelsead1 said:


> Extra 100 points with new subscription: BBJETBLUE
> 
> They uploaded a YouTube BB + JetBlue promo video earlier today that advertised $10 off in their shop, I got the code from there.  I just resubbed and confirmed that it works.


Is this for any new sub or does it have to be yearly? Great code, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 16, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I haven't found it to work for me either. I just tried it again to test and no dice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is this for any new sub or does it have to be yearly? Great code, thanks for sharing!


Any Sub.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2014)

On gift card balances: they stay on the card, and there's a spot on the checkout page to check card balances. I try to get the largest card I can so I have fewer codes to keep track of.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the BBJETBLUE code, it works for resubscribing.

I try to do this each month now. As it allows me to pre-pay for the next month and I do not have to worry about another bill on the 1st of the month. It will not send you a second June box.

Thank you you all for sharing promo codes.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 16, 2014)

I like to prepay for the month too... but it's just because I'm so controlling and I like to pick when I pay for the box, instead of waiting for them to charge me. And the extra 110 points I get every month for doing it doesn't hurt too!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

I currently have a three-month gift sub on an account, and I'd like to apply this promotion to that account so that I have three more months left of pre-paid BB.  When I go to do so, it says "Shipping June 26th."  I don't want another box this month, so do you guys think they will fix that, or will it send me another one since it was only a gift sub?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 16, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I currently have a three-month gift sub on an account, and I'd like to apply this promotion to that account so that I have three more months left of pre-paid BB.  When I go to do so, it says "Shipping June 26th."  I don't want another box this month, so do you guys think they will fix that, or will it send me another one since it was only a gift sub?


If your June box already shipped, your next box will be the July box.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 17, 2014)

So if I opened up a second account on 06/16 with the jetblue promo and my account said shipping june 26, I *will* get a June box?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> If your June box already shipped, your next box will be the July box.


I still have two months left on my gift subscription though, so would it actually be an September box? 

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to be sure, because I have no need for two or three boxes a month anymore.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 17, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> So if I opened up a second account on 06/16 with the jetblue promo and my account said shipping june 26, I *will* get a June box?


Yes, you will get a June box for the secondary account.  If it's done on an account that has already received a June box, you won't get another one.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 20, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you, ladies!  I used my codes from not getting the Kate Spade necklace on two accounts to get myself a gift card plus a Pick Two!  The gift card will now be used to make monthly box purchases with promo codes since I now know I don't have to use it all at once!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of bummed you can't use old anniversary codes anymore... I always used 13months25 even though I'm way past that because I can get 25% instead of 20%. This month I have 21ANDCOUNTING, but it's still only 21%. 

Better than nothing, but it would be nice if the codes didn't go down in percentage as the months go up.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 21, 2014)

LETSGO20 works for me again!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Kind of bummed you can't use old anniversary codes anymore... I always used 13months25 even though I'm way past that because I can get 25% instead of 20%. This month I have 21ANDCOUNTING, but it's still only 21%.
> 
> Better than nothing, but it would be nice if the codes didn't go down in percentage as the months go up.


you can only use each one once, but you can save them for each account and use them later.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 23, 2014)

also i just used BBJETBLUE on both accounts

they make it sooooo easy to resub by saving your billing and shipping info. I thought I would need our cards to do. nope. 

bumped one account from 190 to 300, and the other from 478-588. 

Oh birchbox, how i love thee so.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 26, 2014)

cancelled/resubbed last week with BBJETBLUE then did the same thing again with womenshealth100 ... since i'm prepaying for august, i don't expect this to impact the nail polishes i picked out!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got a six month promo, has it been that long already.

6MONTHS20


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> cancelled/resubbed last week with BBJETBLUE then did the same thing again with womenshealth100 ... since i'm prepaying for august, i don't expect this to impact the nail polishes i picked out!


i was wondering about this as well. then again i am not particularly tied to either of the products. do you know when this one expires?

now I honestly don't have a problem taking advantage of the promo codes (if they really wanted it to be for new subs only they could easily make it so), but has anybody ever heard even a rumor about bb closing an account because of frequent cancellations/resubs for points? just curious.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 26, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> i was wondering about this as well. then again i am not particularly tied to either of the products. do you know when this one expires?
> 
> now I honestly don't have a problem taking advantage of the promo codes (if they really wanted it to be for new subs only they could easily make it so), but has anybody ever heard even a rumor about bb closing an account because of frequent cancellations/resubs for points? just curious.


I'm not sure when this expires. It hasn't really made the MUT rounds as much as BBJETBLUE. But since (I'm guessing) I applied the BBJETBLUE prior to official July billing date, I was able to cancel and resub for August. I'm right there with you - polish no polish; I'll live.

I haven't heard anything along those lines. Is it a fear? Yes. But then you gotta remember that over the hundreds of thousands of subscribers, not everyone operates like an MUTer. My friends don't even bother to do surveys. So I don't think they see it as a serious issue.

The closest we've come to that is when they took away 100 points because of the glitch - but I was able to get them back after sending them an email letting them know that wasn't cool. I've just started to flip to GCs right away. I think I have $140 in GCs which will be used to buy all home goods for my new apartment! (I don't know why I wrote so much. I've spent the last 7 hours hammering out my thesis. This is the closest human interaction I've had since lunch. How sad)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm not sure when this expires. It hasn't really made the MUT rounds as much as BBJETBLUE. But since (I'm guessing) I applied the BBJETBLUE prior to official July billing date, I was able to cancel and resub for August. I'm right there with you - polish no polish; I'll live.
> 
> I haven't heard anything along those lines. Is it a fear? Yes. But then you gotta remember that over the hundreds of thousands of subscribers, not everyone operates like an MUTer. My friends don't even bother to do surveys. So I don't think they see it as a serious issue.
> 
> The closest we've come to that is when they took away 100 points because of the glitch - but I was able to get them back after sending them an email letting them know that wasn't cool. I've just started to flip to GCs right away. I think I have $140 in GCs which will be used to buy all home goods for my new apartment! (I don't know why I wrote so much. I've spent the last 7 hours hammering out my thesis. This is the closest human interaction I've had since lunch. How sad)


My best friend never does surveys, but she orders 1-3 full size products from her box every month, I think she is BB's ideal customer lol.

I'm actually just scared to get duplicate June Boxes and then still get charged for August when it comes around because then it kinda cancels out the 100pts I got. 

Eeh I feel you on the thesis thing. I still miss school even though I don't miss sitting for hours staring at a word doc.

I should be packing right now but I have 5% battery on my macbook and the charger is in the living room and.. just.. one .. more.. thread.... click. click.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 27, 2014)

Just saw this one (don't know if it has already been posted): SUBSCRIBENOW50 for $5 when you subscribe... don't know why you would use it when you can get $10 though with some of the other codes.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm having trouble using points when I enter a gift card code... are we not allowed to use a GC in combination with points? I have a $10 gc and I want to use an additional $20 in points to cover my purchase but every time i click on use points at check out it defaults to 300 points used and removes my GC. so confused. :blink:


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm having trouble using points when I enter a gift card code... are we not allowed to use a GC in combination with points? I have a $10 gc and I want to use an additional $20 in points to cover my purchase but every time i click on use points at check out it defaults to 300 points used and removes my GC. so confused. :blink:


I think you put the gift card on the first screen (where it has your order summarized and you can enter coupon codes) down in the bottom right had corner.  You enter the GC, it deducts the money amount, then you click to the next screen and it should say pay with points or CC ending in last 4 digits.  Click points, then if anything else pay the balance with CC. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 28, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm having trouble using points when I enter a gift card code... are we not allowed to use a GC in combination with points? I have a $10 gc and I want to use an additional $20 in points to cover my purchase but every time i click on use points at check out it defaults to 300 points used and removes my GC. so confused. :blink:


It's because you can't split your points. If you have 300 points, you're going to have to use all of them to cover your purchase.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

but you can convert 200 points to $20 in gift cards and just use gift cards!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 28, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm having trouble using points when I enter a gift card code... are we not allowed to use a GC in combination with points? I have a $10 gc and I want to use an additional $20 in points to cover my purchase but every time i click on use points at check out it defaults to 300 points used and removes my GC. so confused. :blink:


that happened to me too - wouldn't let me do gcs and points. you could just put all your points into gcs then do that instead.


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm new to the whole Birchbox thing and I have been lurking here for a couple of months (because you guys are so savvy here).  I just created a second account to take advantage of codes and it says the box is shipping July 9.  Does that mean I'll get a July box through this account?  My main account was a year subscription gift so I can't unsubscribe and resubscribe for points.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 28, 2014)

MrsYunYun said:


> I'm new to the whole Birchbox thing and I have been lurking here for a couple of months (because you guys are so savvy here).  I just created a second account to take advantage of codes and it says the box is shipping July 9.  Does that mean I'll get a July box through this account?  My main account was a year subscription gift so I can't unsubscribe and resubscribe for points.


You're going to get a June box first &amp; then a July box.


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Jun 28, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> You're going to get a June box first &amp; then a July box.


So if I only want one box, should I unsubscribe before July 1?


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 30, 2014)

another promo- havent seen this mentioned yet. just as good as the jet blue! WOMENSHEALTH100 gives you 100 extra points when you subscribe. so theoretically, if you used the jet blue for a subscription last month, cancelled, then resubscribe with this code, you get another 100 points!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 30, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> another promo- havent seen this mentioned yet. just as good as the jet blue! WOMENSHEALTH100 gives you 100 extra points when you subscribe. so theoretically, if you used the jet blue for a subscription last month, cancelled, then resubscribe with this code, you get another 100 points!


Lol...I cancelled to use the JetBlue code and ten immediately cancelled to use the womenshealth code. I did get 200 points, so I'll be interested to see if I've prepaid for August or if I'm going to end up with two July boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Grr, I sent a cranky email today pointing out WTF, Birchbox, why are you sending out oh-hey-your-two-week-anniversary-code-expires-tomorrow emails when YOU NEVER SENT OUT THE INITIAL NOTICE OF THE ANNIVERSARY CODE?  A promo code sent out on a Sunday that expires on a Monday is useless to me.  Get your shit together, and you might see some actual money from me instead of just point redemption.  (I'm hoping that other people are complaining as well.  Maybe CS will get tired of complaints and finally escalate it to someone who will actually *do* something about it.) 

(Yes, I'm having a cranky couple of months.  I look forward to snapping out of it eventually.)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 1, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Lol...I cancelled to use the JetBlue code and ten immediately cancelled to use the womenshealth code. I did get 200 points, so I'll be interested to see if I've prepaid for August or if I'm going to end up with two July boxes.


I had already used the jet blue code so I cancelled and used the women's health code. Looks like I will be getting 2 July boxes. Also my second account made Aces.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Grr, I sent a cranky email today pointing out WTF, Birchbox, why are you sending out oh-hey-your-two-week-anniversary-code-expires-tomorrow emails when YOU NEVER SENT OUT THE INITIAL NOTICE OF THE ANNIVERSARY CODE?  A promo code sent out on a Sunday that expires on a Monday is useless to me.  Get your shit together, and you might see some actual money from me instead of just point redemption.  (I'm hoping that other people are complaining as well.  Maybe CS will get tired of complaints and finally escalate it to someone who will actually *do* something about it.)
> 
> (Yes, I'm having a cranky couple of months.  I look forward to snapping out of it eventually.)


I got the same thing on my account have to send them an email.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Grr, I sent a cranky email today pointing out WTF, Birchbox, why are you sending out oh-hey-your-two-week-anniversary-code-expires-tomorrow emails when YOU NEVER SENT OUT THE INITIAL NOTICE OF THE ANNIVERSARY CODE?  A promo code sent out on a Sunday that expires on a Monday is useless to me.  Get your shit together, and you might see some actual money from me instead of just point redemption.  (I'm hoping that other people are complaining as well.  Maybe CS will get tired of complaints and finally escalate it to someone who will actually *do* something about it.)
> 
> (Yes, I'm having a cranky couple of months.  I look forward to snapping out of it eventually.)


They send promo codes for a 2 week anniversary?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> They send promo codes for a 2 week anniversary?


No she means the code is valid for 2 weeks.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No she means the code is valid for 2 weeks.


Yup. This was a two-year code valid for two weeks that expired yesterday. They sent it out Sunday afternoon. WTF, Birchbox?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 1, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I had already used the jet blue code so I cancelled and used the women's health code. Looks like I will be getting 2 July boxes. Also my second account made Aces.


Hi! =] So we can get two boxes from the same month on the same account. I thought we couldn't? Any help here would be greatly appreciated ladies =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 1, 2014)

One more question- can we transfer gift cards to an account that has been cancelled? Thanks! =]


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 2, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi! =] So we can get two boxes from the same month on the same account. I thought we couldn't? Any help here would be greatly appreciated ladies =]


As far as I know, you can't get two boxes on the same account in the same month. If you use a code to cancel/resubscribe on an account you're already getting a July box for, you're basically pre-paying for August.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Grr, I sent a cranky email today pointing out WTF, Birchbox, why are you sending out oh-hey-your-two-week-anniversary-code-expires-tomorrow emails when YOU NEVER SENT OUT THE INITIAL NOTICE OF THE ANNIVERSARY CODE?  A promo code sent out on a Sunday that expires on a Monday is useless to me.  Get your shit together, and you might see some actual money from me instead of just point redemption.  (I'm hoping that other people are complaining as well.  Maybe CS will get tired of complaints and finally escalate it to someone who will actually *do* something about it.)
> 
> (Yes, I'm having a cranky couple of months.  I look forward to snapping out of it eventually.)


Dude, same thing happened to me!! I am totally going to email them now about it, like wtf BB. How was I even supposed to get a moment to use the damn code when you give me less than 24 hours to use it??

BOOM emailed!

Hey there! 

 
I never received any initial email about my 3-month anniversary code (3MONTHS20), let alone getting the email late on a Sunday afternoon telling me I had around 24 hours to use it was a bit disheartening. I was on vacation at the time and didn't get a chance to check my email until much later Monday night, ergo missing the promo. I would have loved to use the 20% off as I have some gifts to purchase and a full cart that I have been working on for a bit. 
 
I am wondering if this was an error or misprint, maybe my code was just activated on Sunday? Perhaps I was meant to receive an email even a week earlier, not simply 24 hours beforehand? If not, how many customers are really able to take advantage of their anniversary promos when you give them a mere day to shop around? Would love some resolution on this (another code, points, etc)!
 
I also had the same issue with my other account ([email protected]), receiving the email late Sunday with the code expiring Monday.
 
Thank you in advance, 
 
Trying to not sound like a total beezy but still yo dude, wtf! -Rachel


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> As far as I know, you can't get two boxes on the same account in the same month. If you use a code to cancel/resubscribe on an account you're already getting a July box for, you're basically pre-paying for August.


Okay that's what I thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Dude, same thing happened to me!! I am totally going to email them now about it, like wtf BB. How was I even supposed to get a moment to use the damn code when you give me less than 24 hours to use it??
> 
> BOOM emailed!
> 
> ...


I sent an e-mail in regards to having this same issue with not receiving the promo code and they responded by saying that after I make my order, I can e-mail them and they will honor the code. But I told them no because of the fact that I want to use bb points and gift cards, waiting on a response.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 2, 2014)

Just saw BBFAB100 is a new 100 point code on rambling mom's blog, but I haven't tried to confirm.

So it looks like we have 3 100 point codes working right now, I believe : WOMANSHEALTH100, BBJETBLUE, BBFAB100

Why can't they spread these out more?! Hopefully at least one of these will keep for the rest of July. I don't have the money to prepay for August yet, until after the 15th.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 2, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Just saw BBFAB100 is a new 100 point code on rambling mom's blog, but I haven't tried to confirm.
> 
> So it looks like we have 3 100 point codes working right now, I believe : WOMANSHEALTH100, BBJETBLUE, BBFAB100
> 
> Why can't they spread these out more?! Hopefully at least one of these will keep for the rest of July. I don't have the money to prepay for August yet, until after the 15th.


Thanks i was able to cancel and resub no problem


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 2, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Just saw BBFAB100 is a new 100 point code on rambling mom's blog, but I haven't tried to confirm.
> 
> So it looks like we have 3 100 point codes working right now, I believe : WOMANSHEALTH100, BBJETBLUE, BBFAB100
> 
> Why can't they spread these out more?! Hopefully at least one of these will keep for the rest of July. I don't have the money to prepay for August yet, until after the 15th.


I may or may not have cancelled and resubscribed for the third time this month because of that code.     :laughno:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I sent an e-mail in regards to having this same issue with not receiving the promo code and they responded by saying that after I make my order, I can e-mail them and they will honor the code. But I told them no because of the fact that I want to use bb points and gift cards, waiting on a response.


I got pretty much the same answer.  I'm working on a response because, dude, THE ENTIRE POINT IS BEING MISSED.  So far, I have this:



> That's missing my point.  Here's the problem:  I had money for a shopping spree two weeks ago.  Past tense.  I spent it at the Pacifica warehouse sale last weekend.  If I had known about the anniversary code *when it became active*, I would have used it then.  I know a lot of people are in similar situations:  We budget in increments (mine happen to be two-week increments), and spontaneous shopping binges don't fit into that plan.
> What I'm trying to get across is that *going forward*, it would be much better for Birchbox to send out those codes *when they become active*, not send them out the day before they expire and then offer to refund the discount amount after purchase when someone points out that we were not given the codes WHEN THEY WERE ACTIVATED.  It's an endless source of frustration, and there are actually people who keep lists of the codes for each anniversary and then try them throughout the month *every single month*, whether they qualify for the codes or not, because *we don't know what discounts we are being given* until they have been activated for almost two weeks and we're sent email that says to hurry because your discount code expires tomorrow!


I have to be professional on that email address because that's my work email address, and our email is archived for legal reasons.  Occasional personal use is okay, but I don't want my FROTHING RAGE being kept on file by my employer.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I got pretty much the same answer. I'm working on a response because, dude, THE ENTIRE POINT IS BEING MISSED. So far, I have this:
> 
> I have to be professional on that email address because that's my work email address, and our email is archived for legal reasons. Occasional personal use is okay, but I don't want my FROTHING RAGE being kept on file by my employer.


I totally understand your POV, it seems like everyone at BB is just so completely clueless. 
I wanted to add that my anniversary code apparently was sent to me but it wasn't in its typical format and I totally skipped over that email anyway because it was titled, "Secret Garden: TheBest Floral Scents for Summer". I received that on the 26th, didn't read it and it went directly to my trash folder.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

Also, why can't they just give us another damn code?! They are making it way harder than it needs to be. Instead they'd rather, have me call or email after I order, adjust the total, and then divy up points/gift cards/eft's to refund me. That just seems so ridiculously and unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 2, 2014)

I just tried using WOMANSHEALTH100 and it must have just expired. But BBFAB100 works just fine!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 2, 2014)

*sigh* oh BB. I haven't gotten a response for them yet, but I may just cancel and resub for those 100 points lol. 

Edit- HA, well I hit Aces with that! Yay I suppose?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 3, 2014)

Just used the BBFAB100 code to resubscibe on my three accounts. So I've got 3 July boxes, and prepaid for August on one account!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 3, 2014)

Any codes for % off in the shop?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Any codes for % off in the shop?


All the ones I know of are expired right now.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

ETA:  Ooops, sorry this is SO gigantic.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 4, 2014)

@, @@meaganola this is what I got back: 

Hi Rachel,

Thanks for contacting us. I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble using your promotional code that expired!

Promotion codes are account specific, so please be sure you are logged into your birchbox.com account. You will be able to add your code into the "Promo Codes" field in your cart, before you proceed to checkout. Please see our brief video tutorial for an example!

Please give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help you place your order.

Have a great day!

Brian

......Is he insinuating that I don't know *how* to use a promo code? LOL. I am about to write back...Besides the the fact that I do know HOW to use a promo code, the point is they sent it 24 hours before it expired, that's my issue NOT that I can't type in a simple code....Actually I may just CALL because lord knows emailing would be pointless.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, @@meaganola this is what I got back:
> 
> Hi Rachel,
> 
> ...


Wow that is pretty awful.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, @@meaganola this is what I got back:
> 
> Hi Rachel,
> 
> ...


Calling is definitely the way to go. It's clear he didn't even read your e-mail before he responded.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, @@meaganola this is what I got back:
> 
> Hi Rachel,
> 
> ...


Oh, man.  He would get *all* of the snark if I had received that response, work email retention policy be damned.



> Hi, Brian,Thank you for your response.  I'm sorry you are having difficulties with basic reading comprehension!
> 
> The promotion code was sent on Sunday afternoon.  It explained that it was valid for two weeks and expired at midnight the following day.  Simple math dictates that it was activated thirteen days prior to when I received that email.  I checked my spam folder.  No prior email was in there.  My friends who also subscribe have reported the same exact issue:  Every applicable month, their anniversary codes arrive THE DAY BEFORE THEY EXPIRE, not when they become valid.  No first email notifying us of our anniversary codes are ever sent.  Why is Birchbox unable to send these codes in a timely manner?


Okay, so *all* of the snark isn't in there.  I'm still waking up.  I took Vicodin last night hoping to break a three-day headache and slept *way* in this morning!  (And now it's time to get dressed and run to the reason I had no money earlier this week when I was told to email back after I placed the order for an after-the-fact refund, which I WILL NOT DO BECAUSE GIVE ME THE CODE AT THE BEGINNING OF THE WINDOW IN THE FIRST PLACE:  the Pacifica warehouse sale, extended an additional weekend!)


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 4, 2014)

@@meaganola #dying at your response!! Wish I sent that instead!! 



meaganola said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> 
> The  issue is *not* that I don't know or understand _how_ to use a promo code. The issue is that it was sent to me with a 24 hour expiration notice, with no prior email beforehand. Had I received any other email letting me know that I had this 20% off, I would have been able to use it, but because it was sent on a Sunday afternoon, and then expired before I even got to check my email, I had no chance to use it.
> ...


At least I *bolded *and _italicized _to try and show how annoyed I was haha.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 4, 2014)

FYI the BBFAB100 code expires at the end of july.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 4, 2014)

Sooo... I'm trying to cancel my subscription to re-sign-up with all these 100pt perks, but I can't seem to cancel? Is it because I'm on a pre-paid annual sub? Or am I missing something or a link somewhere?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Sooo... I'm trying to cancel my subscription to re-sign-up with all these 100pt perks, but I can't seem to cancel? Is it because I'm on a pre-paid annual sub? Or am I missing something or a link somewhere?


Yeah, pre-paid annual subs can't cancel.  The closest thing you can do is turn off the auto-renew, but I don't think even that's an option until the month before your sub would renew.  If you want to take advantage of these 100-points-with-new-sub offers, you will need to create a new account (just use a different email address) and keep that new one on monthly so you can cancel and resub to your heart's content.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, pre-paid annual subs can't cancel.  The closest thing you can do is turn off the auto-renew, but I don't think even that's an option until the month before your sub would renew.  If you want to take advantage of these 100-points-with-new-sub offers, you will need to create a new account (just use a different email address) and keep that new one on monthly so you can cancel and resub to your heart's content.


Thank you! I think I'll do that since there's 200 pts up for grabs!

edit - awww, I don't think the BBJetBlue100 code is working anymore?


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm still new to BB, so... are there always 100-point codes floating around like this? It just seems so strange to me that I can just keep cancelling, immediately resubbing, and racking up points without any sort of downside to it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi! =] So we can get two boxes from the same month on the same account. I thought we couldn't? Any help here would be greatly appreciated ladies =]


As far as  I know you are not supposed to on the same account. I wonder if it was just a mistake.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I may or may not have cancelled and resubscribed for the third time this month because of that code.     :laughno:


Im tempted to do the same.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> FYI the BBFAB100 code expires at the end of july.


Not good for my wallet.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I'm still new to BB, so... are there always 100-point codes floating around like this? It just seems so strange to me that I can just keep cancelling, immediately resubbing, and racking up points without any sort of downside to it.


They have been doing that for a few months as far as I can tell. I dont know how they are making money giving away so many 100pts.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll cancel and resub with BBfab100 as soon as my boxes update tomorrow!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'll cancel and resub with BBfab100 as soon as my boxes update tomorrow!


Might be worth me starting a second sub. I am grandfathered into a monthly with no tax (they charge tax for new subs in Ny now) so it's not worth it to me to ever cancel.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Might be worth me starting a second sub. I am grandfathered into a monthly with no tax (they charge tax for new subs in Ny now) so it's not worth it to me to ever cancel.


I really really want to cancel though. I have so many samples that I don't use and i already swap as much as possible but sometimes I simply do not want anything! These point promos (and hoarding points) are the only reason why I'm still here


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 10, 2014)

code *BBJETBLUE15* gets you 15% off $50


----------



## JenTX (Jul 10, 2014)

pixikins said:


> code *BBJETBLUE15* gets you 15% off $50


Thinking I should hold out for a 20% off code... or don't they send 25% off for your two-year anniversary? I'm almost there.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Might be worth me starting a second sub. I am grandfathered into a monthly with no tax (they charge tax for new subs in Ny now) so it's not worth it to me to ever cancel.


They were charging me tax (I'm in MA) for the past few months whenever I canceled/signed up again but suddenly the tax is gone for me!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'll cancel and resub with BBfab100 as soon as my boxes update tomorrow!


I'm trying to do that now on the account I already received (and reviewed) the box on, but I don't have a cancel button!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Are they disabling it during the box shipping time?  I don't remember them doing this on the 10th before, but, then again, I wasn't canceling and resubscribing on a regular basis before.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone is doing a smaller order, you can get a how bout them apples theBalm sample with a $25 purchase with the code "THEBALMGIFT". And it can be anything in your order, not just thebalm products. At least according to it's page!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm trying to do that now on the account I already received (and reviewed) the box on, but I don't have a cancel button!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Are they disabling it during the box shipping time?  I don't remember them doing this on the 10th before, but, then again, I wasn't canceling and resubscribing on a regular basis before.


ugh. you're right. my cancel button is gone too... i wonder if i accidentally pre-paid for august with all the cancel/resubs i've been doing (basically each time there's a new one). Actually - i'm like 90% sure I did BBjetblue before the 25th then on the 1st i might have done womenshealth100. I could be wrong, but that would most definitely mean that i prepaid for august.

i wonder why your cancel button is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is anyone elses missing?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

My cancel button was there, I just resubbed with the bbfab100 on both accounts.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 11, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ugh. you're right. my cancel button is gone too... i wonder if i accidentally pre-paid for august with all the cancel/resubs i've been doing (basically each time there's a new one). Actually - i'm like 90% sure I did BBjetblue before the 25th then on the 1st i might have done womenshealth100. I could be wrong, but that would most definitely mean that i prepaid for august.
> 
> i wonder why your cancel button is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is anyone elses missing?


There's only so much you can pre-pay. It will be back once you're more (less?) caught up again.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 11, 2014)

Add me to the list of those whose cancel button is gone. My box page finally updated, my tracking# seems to be working, so I unsubbed &amp; resubbed immediately with BBFAB100. I intended to unsub again and use WOMENSHEALTH100, but the cancel button is not there. I really don't want 2 July boxes, or I would reactivate my 2nd account.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 12, 2014)

That 15% off code won't work for me. I'm trying to hold out ordering until I can get a % off, any other codes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: My cancel button was there.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 12, 2014)

So I just caved and signed up for a second account to do monthly so I can use all these codes.  Y'all are horrible enablers and I love you for it!


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 12, 2014)

forgot, do we need to empty our points before canceling and resubbing?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

glamigirl said:


> forgot, do we need to empty our points before canceling and resubbing?


Nope! They'll stay there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> That 15% off code won't work for me. I'm trying to hold out ordering until I can get a % off, any other codes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS: My cancel button was there.


I don't think so but anniversary codes should start working any day now!


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nope! They'll stay there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


TY


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 12, 2014)

Just cancelled and resubbed on both accounts for August with the Women's Health code!!!  Wheeeee 2 boxes in August!  (I only let myself get a second box if I can use a 100 point code, lol.  I've gotten a 2nd box pretty much every month since March)


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I don't think so but anniversary codes should start working any day now!


Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just cancelled and resubbed on both accounts for August with the Women's Health code!!!  Wheeeee 2 boxes in August!  (I only let myself get a second box if I can use a 100 point code, lol.  I've gotten a 2nd box pretty much every month since March)


Yah, I'd LOVE to get a second box, even if I used a code, my husband would NOT be pleased.


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone able to help a newbie points hoarder out? I cancelled and re-subbed using the BBFAB100 code, but I'm wondering if they'll resend a July box or if the amount they just charged me goes towards my August box, and I won't be charged on 8/1.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 14, 2014)

kerleishaj said:


> Anyone able to help a newbie points hoarder out? I cancelled and re-subbed using the BBFAB100 code, but I'm wondering if they'll resend a July box or if the amount they just charged me goes towards my August box, and I won't be charged on 8/1.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


if you've already received a July box they won't send a second; in that case you just prepaid for August.


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Jul 14, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> if you've already received a July box they won't send a second; in that case you just prepaid for August.


Perfecto! I was not in love with July, so I definitely don't want a second one! 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

Anniversary codes are working!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anniversary codes are working!


Woot! I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anniversary codes are working!


Ack! I gave in and ordered about 3 hours before you posted that and they wouldnt work when I tried before ordering! I must've been a few hours too early. Oh well...at least I got that Pink Pewter headband GWP since I didn't use another promo code. AND, like a good hoarder I didn't use ALL my points up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I tried them just to see and none will work for me! I'm pretty sure I never used the 9 month code. =/


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 15, 2014)

I just did my July reviews, canceled and resubscribed with BBFAB100 for an extra 100 points. Now I have 500 points and $30 in GC. With my anniversary code! Time to shop! Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 17, 2014)

Question... Can I re-subscribe (for a monthly sub) and pay with points? Or do subscriptions have to be on a card? I have a valid payment on file but wanted to use my points to cover the $10 fee but it doesn't seem to want me to do that. Thought I would check here before I give up!  Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Question... Can I re-subscribe (for a monthly sub) and pay with points? Or do subscriptions have to be on a card? I have a valid payment on file but wanted to use my points to cover the $10 fee but it doesn't seem to want me to do that. Thought I would check here before I give up!  Thanks!


There's some sort of trick to this that I can't quite remember. I know you can't just use 100 points to buy just a subscription, but I think maybe if you buy the subscription AND something else you can use points? Don't quote me on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Otherwise I wonder if you could convert them to a $10 gift card &amp; use that!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Question... Can I re-subscribe (for a monthly sub) and pay with points? Or do subscriptions have to be on a card? I have a valid payment on file but wanted to use my points to cover the $10 fee but it doesn't seem to want me to do that. Thought I would check here before I give up!  Thanks!


Can't use just points when a subscription is the only thing in the cart. It has to go on a card. I have added a monthly subscription and a mystery sample pack to a $25 order, paid almost all w/points, and paid $2 w/card on file.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 17, 2014)

Got this email this morning:





valid july 17-23, but I don't know how good a deal this is compared to the aces sample pack or a 20% off code that would save you $15.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 17, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I just did my July reviews, canceled and resubscribed with BBFAB100 for an extra 100 points. Now I have 500 points and $30 in GC. With my anniversary code! Time to shop! Decisions, Decisions!


I had the exact same quandary &amp; I bought the $150 headphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 17, 2014)

I just did the same but used a different code.

It was my first time! Pretty exciting stuff. I feel like I really have a handle on how to work the BB system now.



CharstarWishes said:


> I just did my July reviews, canceled and resubscribed with BBFAB100 for an extra 100 points.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's some sort of trick to this that I can't quite remember. I know you can't just use 100 points to buy just a subscription, but I think maybe if you buy the subscription AND something else you can use points? Don't quote me on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Otherwise I wonder if you could convert them to a $10 gift card &amp; use that!


Last year I gifted myself a year and i think a pick two and it worked.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 17, 2014)

If you cancel and resub, do you still get to use anniversary codes?


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 17, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> If you cancel and resub, do you still get to use anniversary codes?


Yep!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted, but has anyone received the Ace's Bonus Pack for spending 75+ in an order? Wondering how good it is...


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 18, 2014)

not worth it

i got 2 today both had a microdermamitt face and jurlique purely bright serum

one had pop beauty aqua lacquer ewww

and one ddf wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer (only thing i think is interesting)


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 18, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> not worth it
> 
> i got 2 today both had a microdermamitt face and jurlique purely bright serum
> 
> ...


Interesting so it's basically a Mystery Pack with 3 samples instead of 2? Not super exciting but I guess it's nice if you're already planning on making a $75 order!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 18, 2014)

So I used my 25% Anniversary code and $130 in points/giftcards-that-used-to-be-points and got the Kate Spade weekender tote for $1.25!

Yay Birchbox, this is why I'm loyal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

@@Jeaniney super cute!!! Show us a pic when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> So I used my 25% Anniversary code and $130 in points/giftcards-that-used-to-be-points and got the Kate Spade weekender tote for $1.25!
> 
> Yay Birchbox, this is why I'm loyal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats awesome!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 18, 2014)

So for those of you that are canceling now and re-subbing, will you be sent another July box or August?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> So for those of you that are canceling now and re-subbing, will you be sent another July box or August?


If you've already gotten a July box on that account, you cannot get a second July box.  Canceling and resubbing results in essentially prepaying for an August box.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 19, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> So for those of you that are canceling now and re-subbing, will you be sent another July box or August?


You won't receive two boxes in the same month (from the same sub) so they'll get August as their "first" box.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I just did the same but used a different code.
> 
> It was my first time! Pretty exciting stuff. I feel like I really have a handle on how to work the BB system now.


What code did you use?  I tried doing this with the BBFAB100 this morning, and have not been able to resubscribe since.  Keep getting "There was an error processing your order.  Please contact us or try again later."  Maybe more luck with a different code?


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

Eh - well, never mind.  Tried womenshealth100 and same thing.  I'll give it a few days and see if it'll let me subscribe then.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 19, 2014)

mellee said:


> Eh - well, never mind. Tried womenshealth100 and same thing. I'll give it a few days and see if it'll let me subscribe then.


I just did this about a half hour ago with the bb fab code.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes the system doesn't like it if you use caps, I've found. Mine didn't like the fab code when I used all caps, but then it took it lowercase. So...yeah.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope - just tried both again, all lowercase.  Still same thing.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 19, 2014)

Try a different browser and see if that helps.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Try a different browser and see if that helps.


Good thought!  But still no.  And I cleared cache and even rebooted so everything cleared out.  No luck all day.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2014)

And I'm fixed now.  Didn't notice it wasn't defaulting to my most recent card - it was trying an old one.  Selected the right one and I'm a go!  (*Sheesh!*  =)  )


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.giltcity.com/philadelphia/birchboxnational?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=1844609&amp;utm_source=city&amp;utm_campaign=PhillyFemale1-597515772-philadelphia&amp;cust=t&amp;utm_content=birchboxnational basically $74 a year for a new subscription!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 21, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> http://www.giltcity.com/philadelphia/birchboxnational?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=1844609&amp;utm_source=city&amp;utm_campaign=PhillyFemale1-597515772-philadelphia&amp;cust=t&amp;utm_content=birchboxnational basically $74 a year for a new subscription!


And from the enablers' thread, @@SaraP pointed out that there's 3% back on Gilt through ebates now, and the code welcome20 is 20% off.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 21, 2014)

Why do I always forget ebates? I just got my first birchbox subscription, so I guess I'm one of the super late to the party cool kids now. Yeah! I decided that even if I hated the subscription, it was like getting $85 to spend In the store ($25 through offer plus $60 for a years reviews) for only $74 and I get a box every month that I might even find something I like in. Total win!


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble buying giftcards with points?


----------



## jayeme (Jul 22, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Anyone else having trouble buying giftcards with points?


Yeah I just tried it and points is missing under the payment options. Weird...I have to go out now but if it's still not working later maybe I'll send them an email.


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just checked Upromise and they offer 5% of Gilt purchases.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 23, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Anyone else having trouble buying giftcards with points?


I'm having the same issue =[ bummer!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Interesting so it's basically a Mystery Pack with 3 samples instead of 2? Not super exciting but I guess it's nice if you're already planning on making a $75 order


Although, if the $75 order can be broken up into two $35+ orders, you'd be better off with two orders with a 2-pack in each order...free shipping on aces of course...


----------



## jayeme (Jul 23, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Although, if the $75 order can be broken up into two $35+ orders, you'd be better off with two orders with a 2-pack in each order...free shipping on aces of course...


Not really, you would get 5 samples instead of 4 if you did one order (the mystery pack + the aces pack), and the aces pack are all deluxe samples (and from what I &amp; others got, they are definitely higher value samples than most of the mystery packs).

Edit: although of course if you weren't using the Aces sample pack code you could get some % off the smaller orders, so it just depends on whether you would rather get more/better samples or save some money/points.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Not really, you would get 5 samples instead of 4 if you did one order (the mystery pack + the aces pack), and the aces pack are all deluxe samples (and from what I &amp; others got, they are definitely higher value samples than most of the mystery packs).
> 
> Edit: although of course if you weren't using the Aces sample pack code you could get some % off the smaller orders, so it just depends on whether you would rather get more/better samples or save some money/points.


can you add both the mystery pack and the aces pack on the same order?! If so, that's pretty good, and would definitely be better...


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> can you add both the mystery pack and the aces pack on the same order?! If so, that's pretty good, and would definitely be better...


I think you can - the mystery pack is free with $35+ purchase, and can just be added to your cart like any other product.  The aces pack is a gwp code that you can add if you have at least $75 worth of stuff.  The only thing is that if you use the aces pack code you can't use a 20% off code, for example.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I think you can - the mystery pack is free with $35+ purchase, and can just be added to your cart like any other product.  The aces pack is a gwp code that you can add if you have at least $75 worth of stuff.  The only thing is that if you use the aces pack code you can't use a 20% off code, for example.


It is not letting me add the Ace Pack. It says it does not qualify with my order which currently has a yearly sub and a Pick 2. Hmmmmmm Is there a 100 bonus pts code out there for new subs??????


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 24, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> It is not letting me add the Ace Pack. It says it does not qualify with my order which currently has a yearly sub and a Pick 2. Hmmmmmm Is there a 100 bonus pts code out there for new subs??????


OK so with the Gilt City offer, you can't seem to get 100 bonus points for renewing a sub and you also don't get to use any other discount codes since the code for Gilt City is entered as a discount code and not a Gift Card. You do get to take a Pick 2 though.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> It is not letting me add the Ace Pack. It says it does not qualify with my order which currently has a yearly sub and a Pick 2. Hmmmmmm Is there a 100 bonus pts code out there for new subs??????


it might only work with products and not subs?  and you could try the bbfab100 code and see if it still works.

eta: just saw your post.  I guess the gilt code takes up the spot where the promo code usually goes?


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 25, 2014)

According to Birchbox's snapchat all Ruffian polish is 15% off till 11:59 PM tonight (7-25) with code RUFFIAN15


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

Aww, I  bought the Gilt offer and didn't use ebates. I always forget to use it unless I'm at home on my desktop computer where it triggers it automatically for me. Still a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi ladies! I just have a few general questions about promo codes and anniversary codes =] So does BB send everyone different anniversary codes and can you only use the one they sent you specifically? I have been with BB since April and have yet to get an anniversary code from them. Is this normal? And also, is there a specific time of the month that these codes will be sent and work? TIA ladies! =]


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Aww, I  bought the Gilt offer and didn't use ebates. I always forget to use it unless I'm at home on my desktop computer where it triggers it automatically for me. Still a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Submit a ticket to eBates and they may give it to you anyway. The form for submissions is under Help &gt; Customer Care &gt; Where's My Cash Back?


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 25, 2014)

For those of you who don't use snapchat or just haven't added Birchbox, you can get 15% off all Ruffian nail polishes with promo code RUFFIAN15, today only! I haven't received any Ruffian nail polishes in my box to try so I don't think I'll be purchasing any, but I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! I just have a few general questions about promo codes and anniversary codes =] So does BB send everyone different anniversary codes and can you only use the one they sent you specifically? I have been with BB since April and have yet to get an anniversary code from them. Is this normal? And also, is there a specific time of the month that these codes will be sent and work? TIA ladies! =]


Check out this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/?hl=%2Bbirchbox+%2Banniversary+%2Bcodes&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2233664

It lists all the codes.  Just type in a code until one works.  They usually unlock after boxes come out (I think @ posted when they opened this month upthread) and are good until I am not sure when either the first or the 10th.  Maybe someone else can answer that.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/?hl=%2Bbirchbox+%2Banniversary+%2Bcodes&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2233664
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Very helpful! =]=]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/?hl=%2Bbirchbox+%2Banniversary+%2Bcodes&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2233664
> 
> ...


Awww but none of the codes are working for me. Bummer! But I'll keep trying! Lol


----------



## kotoko (Jul 28, 2014)

If I send a gift card to my 2nd account, can I go back to the 1st account and use the gift card # that was generated? I can't use points if I send a gift card to myself, so this seems the only option to rollover to a gift card.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 28, 2014)

kotoko said:


> If I send a gift card to my 2nd account, can I go back to the 1st account and use the gift card # that was generated? I can't use points if I send a gift card to myself, so this seems the only option to rollover to a gift card.


Points cannot be used to purchase a gift card at all - for the same account or a different one.  I also tried buying a gift card and had some other items in my cart as well and I could not use points.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 29, 2014)

You can no longer buy gift cards with points. They changed their policy.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 29, 2014)

To celebrate National Lipstick Day, Birchbox will give us 35 extra points using promo code SWAK35 when we spend $35+ on any order that includes lipstick.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  . and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 30, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


Thank you for the code! My annual sub just expired, and i'm going monthly thanks to all you shrewd and crafty ladies. BBFAB100 still worked yesterday, and BB was still accepting WOMANSHEALTH100 as well.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


Man, I would LOVE to get 1 French Birchbox, 1 Spanish Birchbox...etc. That would be so much fun!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any tricks for using multiple gift cards in one order? I typed them all in, it said they were all accepted, but when I went to checkout only the first two were applied...I thought you could use more than two?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 30, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


Looks like I will be resubscribing one account on the 1st. Thanks!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 30, 2014)

My cancel button hasn't come back yet for either subscription, but we were emailed this coupon code for Birchbox Man. *YEAROFSOAP *gives you 12 bars of Dr. Sasquatch soap. It doesn't say it has to be a year sub to qualify, but I haven't actually tried it yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 30, 2014)

Not sure if this account specific, but I got an email reminding me *COMEBACK20OFF* is valid until tomorrow for 20% off $35+


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 30, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Not sure if this account specific, but I got an email reminding me
> 
> *COMEBACK20OFF* is valid until tomorrow for 20% off $35+


I got that email, too. I used an anniversary code today, but I think I'm going to have to use this one tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 30, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Does anyone have any tricks for using multiple gift cards in one order? I typed them all in, it said they were all accepted, but when I went to checkout only the first two were applied...I thought you could use more than two?


You can but I noticed sometimes they don't show up until you hit update cart. Try that, they should all be there.


----------



## kotoko (Jul 30, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Points cannot be used to purchase a gift card at all - for the same account or a different one.  I also tried buying a gift card and had some other items in my cart as well and I could not use points.





wadedl said:


> You can no longer buy gift cards with points. They changed their policy.


Ahhhh, I see. So it'll be a cart finagling to use every point vs. paying a little extra to come out ahead, huh?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

Was it really recently that they changed the policy about not being able to buy gift cards with points?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Was it really recently that they changed the policy about not being able to buy gift cards with points?


Yes. A few days ago.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 1, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


I just pre-paid for my September box using BBSTORE100.  It works on a monthly sub.  Non-clicky truck for August was there under Account Settings, and the Cancel Account option was finally back, so I unsubbed and resubbed w/the code.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I just pre-paid for my September box using BBSTORE100.  It works on a monthly sub.  Non-clicky truck for August was there under Account Settings, and the Cancel Account option was finally back, so I unsubbed and resubbed w/the code.


Glad to hear it worked for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Worked for me too!

I've decided to save all the points on my secondary account for my Secret Santa giftee, and the ones on my main account are MINE ALL MINE MUAHAHAHAHAHA...

And there's really no point in saving up for a huge item now that we can't flip to gift cards, because the points will always expire first.  SO everytime I build up 400 points, I'll find the nearest 20% off code, pick out $50 in items and a mystery pack, and start it all over again!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Worked for me too!
> 
> I've decided to save all the points on my secondary account for my Secret Santa giftee, and the ones on my main account are MINE ALL MINE MUAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> And there's really no point in saving up for a huge item now that we can't flip to gift cards, because the points will always expire first.  SO everytime I build up 400 points, I'll find the nearest 20% off code, pick out $50 in items and a mystery pack, and start it all over again!


What a great idea! Ok best argument I've heard so far for keeping a second account. I may have to join your second account SS points stock-up after my no buy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, I do have a few rules for myself!  I can *only* get a second account if I can find a 100 point code or similar benefit (like a really awesome point perk!  I was all over that Kate Spade necklace, and even though I didn't get the necklace, I got 200 points, so still awesome!).  I've found 100 point codes for the past... 3 months? I think? And my justification is I'm not only "buying" a $10 store credit, I'm also getting a $5-6 credit for reviews AND a box of samples.  If I don't like a few of the samples, then I can pop them into the Secret Santa gift as extras! (of course IF it's something my giftee would like!)

So far, so good!  Keep them point codes a-comin'!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 1, 2014)

BBSTORE100 worked for me just now, I have an August (nonclicky) truck so I guess I'm prepaid for September, haha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Worked for me too!
> 
> I've decided to save all the points on my secondary account for my Secret Santa giftee, and the ones on my main account are MINE ALL MINE MUAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> And there's really no point in saving up for a huge item now that we can't flip to gift cards, because the points will always expire first.  SO everytime I build up 400 points, I'll find the nearest 20% off code, pick out $50 in items and a mystery pack, and start it all over again!


I've been doing that since Jan 2010 when I joined BB. Only I base the purchases around the biggest % off. I aim for 25% or I wait it out. With two accounts I get a nice order every 2-3 months. I never tried the giftcard rigamarole since I was so pleased with my strategy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic I stopped getting anniversary codes once I started unsubbing/resubbing each month, but there's always a 20% code around SOMEWHERE, and I figure the extra 100 points is worth more than a higher % code!  But yes, total agreement on the nice box o'stuff every few months!  I'm in LOVE with Caldrea soaps, but would never pay $10 for a handsoap.  Free with BB points, free shipping, free mystery pack? Yes please!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@gypsiemagic I stopped getting anniversary codes once I started unsubbing/resubbing each month, but there's always a 20% code around SOMEWHERE, and I figure the extra 100 points is worth more than a higher % code!  But yes, total agreement on the nice box o'stuff every few months!  I'm in LOVE with Caldrea soaps, but would never pay $10 for a handsoap.  Free with BB points, free shipping, free mystery pack? Yes please!


It might just be where you're in that awkward break of time where there aren't a lot of anniversary codes (the longer you're with them the more spread out they seem to be i think?) i've been doing the unsubbing, resubbing thing for like the last four months and I just got a 30 month anniversary email the other day..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh very true!  Just checked my email, the last one was a 16-month code sent Mar 26th.  Never mind, I may just be in a dry spell!  There were so many at first!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh very true!  Just checked my email, the last one was a 16-month code sent Mar 26th.  Never mind, I may just be in a dry spell!  There were so many at first!


According to my sources, your next one should be "21andcounting" :]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

That extra 1% is going to mess up my Cart Tetris  :bringiton:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> That extra 1% is going to mess up my Cart Tetris  :bringiton:


BAHAH. They know how to drive us crazy.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 2, 2014)

That five-month dry spell on anniversary discounts is the reason I started a new account.


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@gypsiemagic I stopped getting anniversary codes once I started unsubbing/resubbing each month, but there's always a 20% code around SOMEWHERE, and I figure the extra 100 points is worth more than a higher % code! But yes, total agreement on the nice box o'stuff every few months! I'm in LOVE with Caldrea soaps, but would never pay $10 for a handsoap. Free with BB points, free shipping, free mystery pack? Yes please!


Same here with the caldrea! I could not see my self buying one at target, but I just bought one with my last BB order!


----------



## Tabasc (Aug 2, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but, can anyone tell me about Birchbox Aces - how do I tell when I obtained the status - when my anniversary date is?  Has anyone received any good ace goodies?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 2, 2014)

You'll know when the little counter bar thingy on your accounts page reaches 500 pts for the year. As for good aces goodies? just free shipping I guess? Nothing else on my end....



Tabasc said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but, can anyone tell me about Birchbox Aces - how do I tell when I obtained the status - when my anniversary date is?  Has anyone received any good ace goodies?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It might just be where you're in that awkward break of time where there aren't a lot of anniversary codes (the longer you're with them the more spread out they seem to be i think?) i've been doing the unsubbing, resubbing thing for like the last four months and I just got a 30 month anniversary email the other day..





magicalmom said:


> Oh very true!  Just checked my email, the last one was a 16-month code sent Mar 26th.  Never mind, I may just be in a dry spell!  There were so many at first!



Yep, between 21 and 25, and 25 and 30. thats only 2 for basically a year, when for the first year it's 3, 6, 9, 12 bang bang bag like clockwork. 

I am on almost 4 years now on my main account, but I haven't used some of the codes yet, so there is always an available one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 2, 2014)

I got an e-mail for my 6-month code on my 2nd account on Sunday. It expired Monday. August is my 6th month on that account, so not sure why it came in July and kinda miffed about how Birchbox is doing it this way. Also, they keep sending me the comeback20off code on my 1st account eventhough my account is active. It applies on my cart page still. I've already used it twice.


----------



## Tabasc (Aug 2, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> My Account Birchbox.png
> 
> You'll know when the little counter bar thingy on your accounts page reaches 500 pts for the year. As for good aces goodies? just free shipping I guess? Nothing else on my end....


Thanks.  Mine reached the ace mark but I wasn't paying attention and I've been spending points so I have no idea!  I guess the info doesn't exist on the site without me doing point math.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks. Mine reached the ace mark but I wasn't paying attention and I've been spending points so I have no idea! I guess the info doesn't exist on the site without me doing point math.

I noticed I reached ACE four months ago and started receiving the free shipping and had the little ACE symbol on the top of my screen but I only just received the "Welcome to ACE" letter a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 3, 2014)

Also, I notice that some people say they cannot use their expired anniversary codes after the expiration date that month, but others say they are able to use all of their past codes if they are unused.

Can someone 'in the know' share what actually is happening? Is there maybe just a fifteen day window every month that the anniversary codes are active?


----------



## wadedl (Aug 3, 2014)

The anniversary codes work certain times of the month as far as I know. If you had not previously used it you can use it in a later month when everyone receives theirs.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks! I think I have used all of mine but I will definitely check next time I place an order.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Here is a code I got with my store purchase. Not sure if it works for unsubbing/resubbing though. I have a yearly sub, so I can't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. and I refuse to get 2nd account, especially now, that they did away with purchasing gift cards with points...


Yep, just prepaid for September with this code!  thanks! I'll just go visit the point savers support thread now....


----------



## Tabasc (Aug 3, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Yep, just prepaid for September with this code!  thanks! I'll just go visit the point savers support thread now....


How do you make sure you are getting September?  I don't want August (this is for an account I received July on but wanted to skip August).  Thanks!

I never received an Ace letter!  I'm pretty sure I got the status like 6 months ago!  So strange.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

@@Tabasc if you don't want to get August, then don't sign up til Sept 1st!  You may end up missing out on picking your sample (if that's something they do for Sept) but lately they've been taking those who sign up late in the month, sending them out THAT month's box, then charging again a few days later on the 1st for the next box.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 3, 2014)

So, question... my August box is currently en route to me, but since I can't review the items for points yet, if I cancel and re-sub right now to use the latest 100-point code, will that affect me getting to review my August items for those points?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

As long as you resub right away, there's no problem.  It would affect your ability to review if you cancelled and DIDN'T resub, but as long as you have an active account you can submit reviews!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Aug 4, 2014)

*BBJETBLUE* still works!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a promo code for a yearly subscription? Mine just expired...


----------



## Dashery (Aug 7, 2014)

I used BBSTORE100 and made aces! Woot!

But sorry,@thinkpink7l7. I don't know any yearly codes right now.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2014)

Are there any codes working for BB Man right now? They're doing a pick-your-sample thing again for September and I really want to try the Billy Jealousy face exfoliator, but not without a code for 100 points or some kinda discount.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Aug 9, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Are there any codes working for BB Man right now? They're doing a pick-your-sample thing again for September and I really want to try the Billy Jealousy face exfoliator, but not without a code for 100 points or some kinda discount.


Did you try *YEAROFSOAP*, it's not a points code but gives you 12 bars of Sasquatch soap. Also, *BBJETBLUE* still works and works on men's boxes, if you want to go the points route.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Did you try *YEAROFSOAP*, it's not a points code but gives you 12 bars of Sasquatch soap. Also, *BBJETBLUE* still works and works on men's boxes, if you want to go the points route.


I tried YEAROFSOAP on a men's subscritpion (monthly and yearly) and it didn't work, unfortunately. My fiance LOVES the sasquatch soap!


----------



## AshMarie484 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just used MOBILE20 &amp; it still worked for 20% off.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 10, 2014)

Just used BBJETBLUE, still valid!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't know if any of ya'll want the Inika kabuki brush, but it's usually $50. they have a bonus with purchase where ANY full size Inika purchase gets you that brush - I got a $20 Inika eyeliner and it let me add that to the cart as my bonus code. I'm so excited! Code is INIKAGIFT, page is here:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/gwp-inika-kabuki-brushses


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 11, 2014)

This has probably been covered somewhere already, but I'm having an issue buying a gift card with points. I have 100 points on one account, and in the past I've been able to 'spend' them on a giftcard to use on my main account.. but now when I checkout, I don't have the option to pay with points. 

Help?

Also, miss you guys! life got busy and i haven't been around much but hiiiiiiii   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

ewiggy said:


> This has probably been covered somewhere already, but I'm having an issue buying a gift card with points.


They changed their policy and no longer allow gift cards to be purchased with points.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They changed their policy and no longer allow gift cards to be purchased with points.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah, what a bummer. guess i'm cancelling that second box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 12, 2014)

ewiggy said:


> Ah, what a bummer. guess i'm cancelling that second box.


Yeah...that's what a lot of us have done. It's really a bummer.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 12, 2014)

I was able to resub with BBPLUS100.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 12, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I was able to resub with BBPLUS100.


Thanks!  I just used this code too.  For my second account that I am cancelling/resubbing when 100 pt codes.   I got an August box on this acct but it states my next box will ship 8/22/14.  Will I get August or September?  I can never keep it straight!


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 12, 2014)

BBJETBLUE15 still works, just used it on the CEW boxes!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2014)

ewiggy said:


> Ah, what a bummer. guess i'm cancelling that second box.


I did that yesterday. In the box where feedback goes I stated that I cancelled because it's no longer possible to buy gift cards with points to use the gift cards on another account and that I think the excuse about "subscribers were buying gift cards so it's like their points don't expire" is bull crap.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks!  I just used this code too.  For my second account that I am cancelling/resubbing when 100 pt codes.   I got an August box on this acct but it states my next box will ship 8/22/14.  Will I get August or September?  I can never keep it straight!


September. If you already got a box for the month on that account, they won't send another for the same month unless there was an error like a sample busted and leaked all over and ruined everything.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> BBJETBLUE15 still works, just used it on the CEW boxes!


I just tried using it and it didn't work.


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 12, 2014)

I am not sure how much you had in your cart, but I think it had to be over $50.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Aug 13, 2014)

Just cancelled and resubscribed, using BBPLUS100.

There are several more screens to go through now, making sure you want to cancel. I think it was three different pages. Anyway. I like pre paying and using the point codes!


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 14, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I was able to resub with BBPLUS100.


 Any clue when that code expires? I'm getting a little concerned things will eventually end up messed up if I keep re-subbing and end up being pre-paid multiple months in advance so I want to wait to use it as long as I can. I keep saying I'm done getting multiple boxes a month, especially since the gift cards with points policy change but I keep thinking it's going to be the last code they will do and I will regret it so I keep saying 'okay, last one...' Isn't that the definition of addiction?   But such a _good_ deal.. Plus, how long until they stop letting us cancel and re-sub using a 100 point code anyway? I fear it is coming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I am not sure how much you had in your cart, but I think it had to be over $50.


Yes, that was the problem.  Thanks!


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Any clue when that code expires? I'm getting a little concerned things will eventually end up messed up if I keep re-subbing and end up being pre-paid multiple months in advance so I want to wait to use it as long as I can. I keep saying I'm done getting multiple boxes a month, especially since the gift cards with points policy change but I keep thinking it's going to be the last code they will do and I will regret it so I keep saying 'okay, last one...' Isn't that the definition of addiction?   But such a _good_ deal.. Plus, how long until they stop letting us cancel and re-sub using a 100 point code anyway? I fear it is coming.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You and me both... I keep telling myself I'll cut my 2nd subscription but the 100 point codes every month make it so easy to renew! I just cancelled and renewed again this month.. I already received an August box but for some reason the confirmation page said my box will ship on August 25. Hope that was a mistake.


----------



## easteregg (Aug 16, 2014)

They just told me that I had 6 boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I had two, but many before I unsubscribed.  Anyway, 20% off with code 6MONTHS20 on an order of $25+


----------



## Kelli (Aug 16, 2014)

I just signed up using the BBPLUS100 code. Thanks! This is my first time subbing to BB, but I stalk the threads every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 18, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> You and me both... I keep telling myself I'll cut my 2nd subscription but the 100 point codes every month make it so easy to renew! I just cancelled and renewed again this month.. I already received an August box but for some reason the confirmation page said my box will ship on August 25. Hope that was a mistake.


Yeah, it is so tempting! The thing that makes me wonder is the fact that I already have September pre-paid from the last code so if I do it again using the BBPLUS100 code I'll have that account paid up through October! I also just noticed that the cancel link is now gone from that profile..


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 18, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Yeah, it is so tempting! The thing that makes me wonder is the fact that I already have September pre-paid from the last code so if I do it again using the BBPLUS100 code I'll have that account paid up through October! I also just noticed that the cancel link is now gone from that profile..


I believe that when your cancel link is gone that you have the upcoming month pre-paid. I know that's the case on two accounts I have. Both pre-paid for Sept. and both no cancel link. I think the cancel link shows up once we get into the next month (sept in this case)


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 19, 2014)

Are there any codes for a yearly sub? Is it possible to use a 20% on a yearly sub?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Are there any codes for a yearly sub? Is it possible to use a 20% on a yearly sub?


I believe only if you gift yourself a sub which means your first box will be a welcome box.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 20, 2014)

I was browsing the bonus shop and noticed a new gift. If you are a current subscriber and want to subscribe for a year you will get a Beauty Blender and mini solid cleanser duo.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

Question - I need to use my Gilt code. I know that I need to open a new account (can't use existing one).  How do I get a "welcome" box?  I subscribed last year and never got one on my main account. Do I "refer" to the new email to get one? What's the best deal that I can get with it?  Besides pick 2?  Anything else?  Looks like the beauty blender doesn't work. Any advice is welcome - you all are experts in BB.  I am still trying to get a handle on my main account.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 21, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Question - I need to use my Gilt code. I know that I need to open a new account (can't use existing one).  How do I get a "welcome" box?  I subscribed last year and never got one on my main account. Do I "refer" to the new email to get one? What's the best deal that I can get with it?  Besides pick 2?  Anything else?  Looks like the beauty blender doesn't work. Any advice is welcome - you all are experts in BB.  I am still trying to get a handle on my main account.


I think with the gilt code, it already goes in the promo code field when you sign up, so you can't use any of the other GWP codes with it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 21, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Question - I need to use my Gilt code. I know that I need to open a new account (can't use existing one).  How do I get a "welcome" box?  I subscribed last year and never got one on my main account. Do I "refer" to the new email to get one? What's the best deal that I can get with it?  Besides pick 2?  Anything else?  Looks like the beauty blender doesn't work. Any advice is welcome - you all are experts in BB.  I am still trying to get a handle on my main account.


Im not sure how it works with the Gilt deal but  I know you can only get a welcome box if you gift yourself a subscription. The welcome box is just some items from previous months.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im not sure how it works with the Gilt deal but  I know you can only get a welcome box if you gift yourself a subscription. *The welcome box is just some items from previous months.*


And it's not an additional box.  If your subscription starts in September (for example) and you receive a welcome box, that's your September box.  You don't get a September box *and* a welcome box.  (So, in short, don't get all in a rush for a welcome box!  It's not an extra bonus thing *at all*.)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And it's not an additional box.  If your subscription starts in September (for example) and you receive a welcome box, that's your September box.  You don't get a September box *and* a welcome box.  (So, in short, don't get all in a rush for a welcome box!  It's not an extra bonus thing *at all*.)


Oh, ok. And yes, I know we can't use GWP codes. But figured there had to be some good options.  Like adding something that didn't require a code - or something. So sounds like the best is just the "pick 2".  I knew you ladies would know the answer!  Still wondering if I should "refer" my new account from my real account.  Might be good for something.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Oh, ok. And yes, I know we can't use GWP codes. But figured there had to be some good options.  Like adding something that didn't require a code - or something. So sounds like the best is just the "pick 2".  I knew you ladies would know the answer!  Still wondering if I should "refer" my new account from my real account.  Might be good for something.


Would you be able to add an Aces bonus pack?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 22, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Would you be able to add an Aces bonus pack?


Not the Aces one because it requires a code. The regular bonus pack though, yes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 22, 2014)

Excellent.  Thanks, Ladies!  Have a great night!


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 22, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I believe that when your cancel link is gone that you have the upcoming month pre-paid. I know that's the case on two accounts I have. Both pre-paid for Sept. and both no cancel link. I think the cancel link shows up once we get into the next month (sept in this case)


Thanks! That makes sense. Now I'm pre-paid until October..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (You can just Google cancel Birchbox and it'll take you to the cancel page where you can cancel even without the link on your account.)


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 22, 2014)

I just tried cancelling my sub and there was nowhere to confirm the cancellation (like, no "submit" button).  emailed bb cs...


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I just tried cancelling my sub and there was nowhere to confirm the cancellation (like, no "submit" button). emailed bb cs...


Are you sure you aren't prepaid ahead? That generally only happens when you still have the following month paid for.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 22, 2014)

jmd252 said:


> Are you sure you aren't prepaid ahead? That generally only happens when you still have the following month paid for.


I shouldn't be prepaid since the cancel your sub link was available on my account settings...

eta: just checked purchase history and I haven't been billed since July, when I got a july box


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 22, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Question - I need to use my Gilt code. I know that I need to open a new account (can't use existing one).  How do I get a "welcome" box?  I subscribed last year and never got one on my main account. Do I "refer" to the new email to get one? What's the best deal that I can get with it?  Besides pick 2?  Anything else?  Looks like the beauty blender doesn't work. Any advice is welcome - you all are experts in BB.  I am still trying to get a handle on my main account.


You can use the Gilt code on an existing account as long as it doesn't have an active subscription.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 23, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> You can use the Gilt code on an existing account as long as it doesn't have an active subscription.


Ok, thanks. I am still in the middle of my year subscription. Think we also couldn't have been a subscriber the last 3 months. Using the Gilt code.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 23, 2014)

These must literally cost a penny to make, it makes it super annoying to see them be so expensive when they are giving them away so frequently everywhere.



celiajuno said:


> I was browsing the bonus shop and noticed a new gift. If you are a current subscriber and want to subscribe for a year you will get a Beauty Blender and mini solid cleanser duo.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 25, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> These must literally cost a penny to make, it makes it super annoying to see them be so expensive when they are giving them away so frequently everywhere.


I have never understood why these sponges were so expensive.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 26, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I have never understood why these sponges were so expensive.


Because they know people will pay for it! It is basically cult status by now. Lame, but true. I have one and it's lovely but the price is holding me back from re-purchasing when the time comes. I have heard most of the dupes don't compare, but people say good things about the Real Techniques one...


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

Any idea if any 100 point codes are floating around/still active? My cancel button finally came back up so I don't want to resub for Oct (Sept is already paid up) unless there's a code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 31, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Any idea if any 100 point codes are floating around/still active? My cancel button finally came back up so I don't want to resub for Oct (Sept is already paid up) unless there's a code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BBPLUS100 is still working, if you haven't used that one yet.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> BBPLUS100 is still working, if you haven't used that one yet.


Apparently I hadn't, awesome! Thank you!

Theoretically this shouldn't mess up my September Pick a Sample, I hope. I was already prepaid for that.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 2, 2014)

Just checked BBPLUS100 and it's still working!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Because they know people will pay for it! It is basically cult status by now. Lame, but true. I have one and it's lovely but the price is holding me back from re-purchasing when the time comes. I have heard most of the dupes don't compare, but people say good things about the Real Techniques one...


Personally I feel like I do better with a good foundation brush.


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 2, 2014)

I just resubbed with BBSTORE100 and it went through then I received an email saying I left something in my cart. There was a promo in the email: SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points with subscription.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

I really like my Beauty Blender and all the reviews say none of the other sponges compare. I was reading the Real Techniques reviews on Makeupalley and everyone said it soaks up way more product then the Beauty Blender. To me I just stick to Beauty Blender since I will save the money in product in the long run.

I have a few foundation brushes and also the Becca the One Perfecting Brush. I can get such even perfect sheer coverage with the Beauty Blender that I can't get with my other tools. I usually go for sheer but I can easily build up coverage with it. I also love it for applying blush, highlighter and bronzer with it while I have it out.  I can get an airbrush type of finish. The only product that it did not work with was my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder, it made it look cakey. I only use it when I have time since the Becca Brush has so much more surface area making it much faster to use and I am usually only applying powder products unless I am going out.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2014)

Take20off - 20% off $35 or more.

Don't forget to add a pick two for free (even if it sucks it's still free, lol).


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

I used BBSTORE100 today and it worked.  I've already used BBPLUS100, maybe at the end of August?  As long as they keep putting out 100 point codes and allowing me to cancel and then immediately resubscribe, well, I'm going to take advantage of it.


----------



## AMaas (Sep 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Take20off - 20% off $35 or more.
> 
> Don't forget to add a pick two for free (even if it sucks it's still free, lol).


Hmmm...I could not get this to work.  Anyone else having issues?  I thought promo codes usually worked after the 10th of the month but maybe I'm confused.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 12, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Hmmm...I could not get this to work. Anyone else having issues? I thought promo codes usually worked after the 10th of the month but maybe I'm confused.


Last 20% code I used only worked on $50+ orders (I think it was WELCOMEOFFER20).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

BBKIWI100 will get you 100 points for subscribing.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 12, 2014)

bbjetblue100 still works. 

The running tally of 100 pt sign-up codes I have are:

bbjetblue100

bbstore100 (exp 1/31/15)

bbplus100

bbkiwi100

I don't know if these 100pt sign-up codes still work:

bbfab100

womanshealth

And a 50 pt:

subscribenow50  (but who would want to use that?!)

My Sept box has seven things to review - wow!  So much better going month-to-month!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Hmmm...I could not get this to work.  Anyone else having issues?  I thought promo codes usually worked after the 10th of the month but maybe I'm confused.


I got the email on Sept 12th so I'm not sure why it's not working for you =/


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got the email on Sept 12th so I'm not sure why it's not working for you =/


it's TAKEOFF20, not TAKE20OFF!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TAKEOFF20 worked for me. thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> it's TAKEOFF20, not TAKE20OFF!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TAKEOFF20 worked for me. thanks!


i stand corrected, lol.

you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

In case anyone was curious, the TakeOff20 code can be used multiple times on the same account. I used it three times today to maximize points and pick twos!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 14, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> bbjetblue100 still works.
> 
> The running tally of 100 pt sign-up codes I have are:
> 
> ...


 An update: bbfab100 &amp; womanshealth don't work anymore.

Used BBJETBLUE100 to renew   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trixie Belden (Sep 17, 2014)

I just subbed and got an email with a code for 20% off $25   

WELCOMEOFFER20


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 17, 2014)

just got an email on my monthly account:

upgrade to yearly sub for $99 + get cynthia rowley beauty collection #1 with code *UPGRADEME*, expires Sep 30


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 19, 2014)

BEAUTYBASH100 is the code I got to give to my 'wing women' for the party if won with Benefit cosmetics...


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 20, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> just got an email on my monthly account:
> 
> upgrade to yearly sub for $99 + get cynthia rowley beauty collection #1 with code *UPGRADEME*, expires Sep 30


I upgraded to an yearly sub using this code and it immediately took $11 off and today I received my pick 2 but no Cynthia Rowley collection. Did anyone place an order using this code? If yes, did you get the Cynthia Rowley? Wondering if I should get in touch with the CS or if it's shipping separately.

Thank you!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 21, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I upgraded to an yearly sub using this code and it immediately took $11 off and today I received my pick 2 but no Cynthia Rowley collection. Did anyone place an order using this code? If yes, did you get the Cynthia Rowley? Wondering if I should get in touch with the CS or if it's shipping separately.
> 
> Thank you!


Maybe contact CS - it might only ship with the next box?


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 21, 2014)

Is the promo code for the new book available yet?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 21, 2014)

Resigned up this month with code bbjetblue100.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 21, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Maybe contact CS - it might only ship with the next box?


 Thanks Tamarin! I'll probably contact them if it doesn't come with my box.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't tried this, but I think that "afterbuzz" is a current 100 point code.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like my annual account is up for resub this month--are there any good promo codes worth signing up for an annual or is month to month the best way to go now?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 22, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Looks like my annual account is up for resub this month--are there any good promo codes worth signing up for an annual or is month to month the best way to go now?


I think the *UPGRADEME *code is good till the 30th - yearsub for $99 + cynthia rowley beauty pack, but I don't know if it will work on renewing your sub or if it's only for upgrading a monthly sub.  

I am thinking of going month to month once my yearly sub is up (well, I also don't know if I want a box every month since I have a lot of samples...)


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey gals-

Can anyone tell me if you have an annual sub and are 75% sure you want to renew it, how to do so with a code?  CS told me I will be charged on Oct 1 for my annual sub, but I am trying to figure out if I can pay a little early with a code.  

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 23, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Hey gals-
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you have an annual sub and are 75% sure you want to renew it, how to do so with a code?  CS told me I will be charged on Oct 1 for my annual sub, but I am trying to figure out if I can pay a little early with a code.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!!


You should check if it renews automatically; if so you may have to cancel and then resub if you want to use a code.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 23, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Hey gals-
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you have an annual sub and are 75% sure you want to renew it, how to do so with a code?  CS told me I will be charged on Oct 1 for my annual sub, but I am trying to figure out if I can pay a little early with a code.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!!


I would actually recommend that you don't renew an annual sub.  If you go month by month and cancel and resubscribe every month, using the codes on this thread, you can get 100 bonus points + 10 points ($10 charge for the sub) + any points from your mthly box review.  I had an annual sub and canceled it when it ran out so it would't auto renew and have been doing this lately instead.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 23, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Hey gals-
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you have an annual sub and are 75% sure you want to renew it, how to do so with a code?  CS told me I will be charged on Oct 1 for my annual sub, but I am trying to figure out if I can pay a little early with a code.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!!


You'll have to login to your birchbox account and opt-out of auto-renew. You should then be able to see an upgrade to annual option or add a yearly subscription to your cart. And now you can apply any code you would like to your cart and checkout. I just renewed my annual sub using the "upgrademe" code.

If you have any trouble opting out of auto renew, call CS. They are very helpful. Hope this helps!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> You'll have to login to your birchbox account and opt-out of auto-renew. You should then be able to see an upgrade to annual option or add a yearly subscription to your cart. And now you can apply any code you would like to your cart and checkout. I just renewed my annual sub using the "upgrademe" code.
> 
> If you have any trouble opting out of auto renew, call CS. They are very helpful. Hope this helps!


I had no idea you had to opt out of auto renew! Is there some place in the account section I can do this or do I have to contact them?


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 23, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I had no idea you had to opt out of auto renew! Is there some place in the account section I can do this or do I have to contact them?


I was able to login to "My Account" on Birchbox.com and opt-out of my renewing my annual sub last year. But when I tried it this time, I couldn't see it. When I called CS, I was told the option to opt-out will appear under my account only on the last month of your sub. Let's say your annual sub is ending in Oct'2014 and is set for auto renew on 1st November, then the opt-out will appear in your account only in october, probably after you receive your box. And since I called CS two months prior to my last box, I couldn't see the opt-out option and had them cancel my auto-renewal.

Does this make sense? It looks pretty confusing.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But please ask me if you have more questions


----------



## JLPeach (Sep 24, 2014)

So I'm pretty new to Birchbox, and I apologize because I'm sure this is a repeat/silly question. I just unsubscribed and resubscribed monthly with the BBJETBLUE100 code to get the extra 100 points. It says shipping October 4th (doesn't it usually ship around the 10th?). I am correct in assuming that I will get the October box and not another September box or welcome box right? Also, do we still get to make a product selection tomorrow if we just re-subbed or do we miss out on that?

Thanks girls!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 24, 2014)

JLPeach said:


> So I'm pretty new to Birchbox, and I apologize because I'm sure this is a repeat/silly question. I just unsubscribed and resubscribed monthly with the BBJETBLUE100 code to get the extra 100 points. It says shipping October 4th (doesn't it usually ship around the 10th?). I am correct in assuming that I will get the October box and not another September box or welcome box right? Also, do we still get to make a product selection tomorrow if we just re-subbed or do we miss out on that?
> 
> Thanks girls!


If you already got a September box, you will not get another one, only an Oct box.  As for the PYS email - I am not sure.  You have to be subbed before they go out, so you might get it?


----------



## casey anne (Sep 24, 2014)

My will power has gone out the window! I just resubbed on 2 accounts (4 total now) so I can start hoarding points for Christmas presents!

Ugh, now I'm annoyed with myself because I'll probably be receiving 2 September boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I quickly cancelled those accounts so I wouldn't be charged come Oct. 1.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2014)

I just unsubbed and resubbed using BBJETBLUE100 thanks for keeping track of all these, everyone!

I am now at 350 points!


----------



## amberchap (Sep 27, 2014)

Coupon code JUSTFORYOU25 takes 25% off all Birchbox shop orders, expires 9/30. Now to decide what I want to order.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 27, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I was able to login to "My Account" on Birchbox.com and opt-out of my renewing my annual sub last year. But when I tried it this time, I couldn't see it. When I called CS, I was told the option to opt-out will appear under my account only on the last month of your sub. Let's say your annual sub is ending in Oct'2014 and is set for auto renew on 1st November, then the opt-out will appear in your account only in october, probably after you receive your box. And since I called CS two months prior to my last box, I couldn't see the opt-out option and had them cancel my auto-renewal.
> 
> Does this make sense? It looks pretty confusing.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But please ask me if you have more questions


Makes total sense. Thank you!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 28, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I upgraded to an yearly sub using this code and it immediately took $11 off and today I received my pick 2 but no Cynthia Rowley collection. Did anyone place an order using this code? If yes, did you get the Cynthia Rowley? Wondering if I should get in touch with the CS or if it's shipping separately.
> 
> Thank you!


I tried to use this code today and it says it is invalid. What I did read was that the Cynthia Rowley would be shipped 8-10 weeks after your order. I have an email in to CS wondering why the code is not working since I want the 99 dollars for a year's sub and the gift.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 28, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I tried to use this code today and it says it is invalid. What I did read was that the Cynthia Rowley would be shipped 8-10 weeks after your order. I have an email in to CS wondering why the code is not working since I want the 99 dollars for a year's sub and the gift.


Can you let me know what CS say regarding this? Thank you!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 1, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I was able to login to "My Account" on Birchbox.com and opt-out of my renewing my annual sub last year. But when I tried it this time, I couldn't see it. When I called CS, I was told the option to opt-out will appear under my account only on the last month of your sub. Let's say your annual sub is ending in Oct'2014 and is set for auto renew on 1st November, then the opt-out will appear in your account only in october, probably after you receive your box. And since I called CS two months prior to my last box, I couldn't see the opt-out option and had them cancel my auto-renewal.
> 
> Does this make sense? It looks pretty confusing.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But please ask me if you have more questions


I just opted out of the auto renew, so if October is your last box, as it was mine, you can do it now.

I don't have the option to re-sub using a monthly plan yet..does anyone know when that should appear?


----------



## liilak (Oct 1, 2014)

BBKIWI100 isn't working anymore, so I used BEAUTYBASH100 to subscribe again.   Thanks to whoever posted it!  

"Afterbuzz" works as a code, but I didn't check out with it so I don't know if it's a 100 point code or not.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 1, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I just opted out of the auto renew, so if October is your last box, as it was mine, you can do it now.
> 
> I don't have the option to re-sub using a monthly plan yet..does anyone know when that should appear?


If October is your last sub and you opted out of auto renew, you will be able to add a monthly sub only from November 1st(definetly) or the last week of october(probably)

My annual sub ran out in August and I opted out in June and I was not able to re-sub until September 1st, so I did not get my PYS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Other than that no problem with opting out and then re-subbing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to do the sub/unsub code again, and my option to Cancel finally came up. If I cancel today though, will I still get my PYS, does anyone know? I guess I could just wait a week and do it after my box ships...


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I want to do the sub/unsub code again, and my option to Cancel finally came up. If I cancel today though, will I still get my PYS, does anyone know? I guess I could just wait a week and do it after my box ships...


I think it best to do unsubbing/resubbing after your box arrives (and you review your samples for points), but before they send PYS email for the next month (assuming they will continue doing PYS thing). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## amberchap (Oct 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I want to do the sub/unsub code again, and my option to Cancel finally came up. If I cancel today though, will I still get my PYS, does anyone know? I guess I could just wait a week and do it after my box ships...


I always cancel and resub on the first of the month as it is easier for me to remember. It has never messed up my PYS on any of my accounts.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking to make an order, any %off coupons around? 

Thank you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Looking to make an order, any %off coupons around?
> 
> Thank you!


TAKEOFF20 still works.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 10, 2014)

BEAUTYBASH100 was still working this morning.

I reviewed my samples from this month's box, canceled, and resubscribed with this code.  Collected 170 points today (because you also get 10 from purchasing the monthly sub, and I had 6 products that I reviewed).


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> BEAUTYBASH100 was still working this morning.
> 
> I reviewed my samples from this month's box, canceled, and resubscribed with this code.  Collected 170 points today (because you also get 10 from purchasing the monthly sub, and I had 6 products that I reviewed).


Thanks, I just used it! I'm giving Birchbox until the end of the year to impress me... plus, I just can't resist the points!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 10, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Thanks, I just used it! I'm giving Birchbox until the end of the year to impress me... plus, I just can't resist the points!


I figure, I pay $10 for the box.  But with 100 point codes, I get 160+ points per month, which is worth $16.  Then if I use a promo code (still haven't tried TAKEOFF20 yet), I can get even more for the points (and overcome any inflated prices in the shop).  So it's kind of like pre-paying for stuff in the shop a little bit at a time, except I also get the box, which usually has at least a couple of products I like and can use (especially lip products, body lotions -- at least the ones that don't stink -- etc.).  Then when it comes time to redeem the points, I feel like I'm getting more than I paid for.

Plus, by canceling and resubscribing at this point in the month instead of earlier and later, I still get my PYS choices and I get to pick them a day early since points earned with 100 point codes count towards Aces status.


----------



## spfobsessed (Oct 10, 2014)

I just re subscribed with AFTERBUZZ and it is indeed a 100 point code. Took a leap of faith (o; Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 11, 2014)

spfobsessed said:


> I just re subscribed with AFTERBUZZ and it is indeed a 100 point code. Took a leap of faith (o; Thanks for the tip.


Thanks for letting us know what the code is for.

What I always do before canceling is check to see if a code is still active by opening a browser where I'm not logged in and going through most of the sign-up process.  If the code gets applied, then I switch to my regular browser, cancel, and resubscribe using the code.  If the code doesn't work, I either check for typos, look for another one, or just don't cancel.  The only problem I have is remembering which ones I've already used...


----------



## liilak (Oct 11, 2014)

spfobsessed said:


> I just re subscribed with AFTERBUZZ and it is indeed a 100 point code. Took a leap of faith (o; Thanks for the tip.


 Thanks, using that for next month!

Available 100 point codes:

BEAUTYBASH100

AFTERBUZZ

BBSTORE100

BBJETBLUE100 (does this still work?)


----------



## Morgan10896 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just cancelled and resubscribed with the code bbjetblue (still works for 100 points), and my confirmation email says that the shipping will be october 22. I have already received an october box. Does this mean that I will get another box for october on the same account?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

RUN DON'T WALK

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only

40% off their picks with *ACECLUSIVE40*

The page doesn't have anything loaded yet, but... omg. I knew I was saving my $70 in points for something XDDD


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> RUN DON'T WALK
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Finally, being an ace pays off.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Finally, being an ace pays off.





Kyuu said:


> RUN DON'T WALK
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only
> 
> ...


I see 87 items!!  Come to mama!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't think of anything I want off the Aces page! What are you all picking up??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I can't think of anything I want off the Aces page! What are you all picking up??


I'm grabbing the last two Instain blushes that I'm missing. Debating grabbing another pack of BeautyBlenders because 40% is a pretty good deal, but undecided on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm grabbing the last two Instain blushes that I'm missing. Debating grabbing another pack of BeautyBlenders because 40% is a pretty good deal, but undecided on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah. That's exactly what I was leaning toward! Might pick up an Instain for my "to host blog/insta giveaway" pile. 40% off beautyblenders are pretty sweet


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an instain? I don't really care for blush and I have more than I necessary will use right now (which is like... a stilla set of 3 from their christmas collection last year, nars orgasm, and the make geisha blush... that is way more than enough for me.) However, I seriously want one of the instains... I'm just not sure which one.

Suggestions? I'm cool toned and medium. I'm interested in houndsooth but pinstripe would be the most unique... &gt;.&gt; hm


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Hahah. That's exactly what I was leaning toward! Might pick up an Instain for my "to host blog/insta giveaway" pile. 40% off beautyblenders are pretty sweet


I'm seirously like grabby hands about the beauty blender. But I got one months ago from Sephora and I haven't used it at all. :S especially the white one which comes with the cleaner... just the idea of cleaning them out seems annoying &gt;.&lt;


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm seirously like grabby hands about the beauty blender. But I got one months ago from Sephora and I haven't used it at all. :S especially the white one which comes with the cleaner... just the idea of cleaning them out seems annoying &gt;.&lt;


I use Purity to clean mine and it gets rid of all the stains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I can't think of anything I want off the Aces page! What are you all picking up??


I grabbed another white BB and the BB brush kit.  The kit has been on my wishlist for awhile.  I had about 7 items in the cart and then had a flash of conscience.  The Dr Lipp Nipp (whatever) balm was on there and it tempted me -- along with the Laqa lil lippies in lambchop/pink.  But...  I went crazy at Ulta yesterday so I'm glad I only spent 40'ish.

Funny -- Tommy Girl is on there.  What on earth were they thinking trying to resurrect that one?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

$6.40 on one account for two Instain blushes (Houndstooth &amp; Swiss Dot). $4 on another account for a double Beauty Blender pack. EXCELLENT.  B)


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 12, 2014)

I got the email, used the link in it, and the page says there are no items to display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 12, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> I got the email, used the link in it, and the page says there are no items to display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That happened to me too, but I deleted all the gobbledygook after the main part of the URL and it worked. So just keep this part: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 12, 2014)

That worked, thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

I got the Beauty Blender + cleaner and a LAQA polish in Bells and Whistles. I need another purple polish like I need to be punched in the face, but i've been curious about this polish since bloggers have said this color in particular, the formula is like ~dior-esque amazing~ I shelled out $7.95 (because their points thing was really strange &lt;_&gt; and was erroring when I tried to use a gc and the points)

In the end I decided against the blushes. I'm really not a blush person, and maybe this year they'll have another holiday box that's as amazing as last year's was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that was expensive out the bum. In which case I will need to save the $50 i still have + sign up for a few more boxes with 100 points + add on a 20% code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm grabbing the Jouer Leopard It Bag set because I've been wanting it for a while and the Curly Hair Solutions detangler and original curl keeper.


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm getting an error with giftcards, too! That's kind of irritating.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm grabbing the Jouer Leopard It Bag set because I've been wanting it for a while and the Curly Hair Solutions detangler and original curl keeper.


I've got the same exact things in my cart plus the Curly Hair Solutions rev up set.  I really want to grab that Jouer It Bag set especially since its already marked down to $34 from $48.  I've got like 900 points and a $100 gift card but I keep thinking there is going to be some sort of amazing winter box that I need and/or some super cute Christmas sets.


----------



## saku (Oct 12, 2014)

there's nothing i want in the 40% off ace page


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeehaw, got them to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With GCs and points, I got the Skin&amp;Co lotion and serum, plus a bonus pack, for $24. I've been wanting that serum for a year now, but the $75 price tag kept me from pulling the trigger. SUPER happy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

AH I was in such a rush to place my orders that I forgot to add sample packs! I e-mailed already..hopefully they'll add them for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 12, 2014)

I picked up the beauty blender double pack with the 40% off code and added in Ahmad tea and anti-antiperspirant wipes, for a total of $29.99, or $0 using 300 points!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 12, 2014)

Though the 40% off gesture is nice for Aces, there's nothing that I really want. If they'd give us a 40% off code for the whole website... I'd spend ridiculous amounts of money haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 12, 2014)

$6.47 for a Klorane Dry Shampoo, Beauty Blender with Solid Cleanser, Make Silk Cream Lipstick in Hudson Red, and a mystery sample pack. I tried to pick out a lipstick for my mom, but she couldn't decide lol


----------



## Dashery (Oct 12, 2014)

Phew! I just put an order in on Friday, and I'm glad to see neither of the items I bought are on this offer now. That would've been sad. 

Anyway, there's nothing that convinced me to order, but at least they're doing something new and special for aces.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

Meh. I don't think I'm gonna order anything. Just found two unloved beauty blenders in my back up stash!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 12, 2014)

Aces Only: 40% Off Top-Shelf Picks For just one week, shop this exclusive offer: Get 40% off everything in this special Aces-only category with code *ACECLUSIVE40*. Shop now!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 12, 2014)

I went with the Klorane dry shampoo and Instain blush in Houndstooth, since I'd been wanting to try both of those. I added the Chella pencil sharpener to get up to $30/300 points. I have a feeling this is sort of a clearance sale that they're trying to market as a special opportunity? Anyone else? But those things were on my list anyway, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 12, 2014)

I picked up the two pack of beauty blenders, but nothing else interested me. Added a mystery pack and some yes to cucumber wipes to get it to $29.99 and used points. I'm ok with throwing away a penny, lol.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah I was all excited when I saw the email but none of the stuff on my wishlist is included...and I'm trying to save up for the holiday limited edition box. But hopefully they start introducing more ace perks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Oct 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I have a feeling this is sort of a clearance sale that they're trying to market as a special opportunity? Anyone else?


I was kind of thinking that too. The only item that I didn't initially think were clearance type items were the beauty blenders, but then I realized that those were both special sets.

Hey, maybe they're trying to clear out for all the cool, new stuff they'll be getting for the holidays! *crosses fingers and hopes*


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmmmm kind of tempted by the Chamak by Priya Kakkar Rose Gold Bangle with Swarovski Elements... but idk if I'll _love_ it, you know?


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 12, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I got several Camille Beckman items for Christmas gifts and the Vasanti detox face cleanser for me since I liked the sample a lot from the 40% off Ace section. I agree though, not terribly exciting selection!


I got several Camille Beckman items for Christmas gifts and the Vasanti detox face cleanser for me since I liked the sample a lot, from the 40% off Ace section. I agree though, not terribly exciting selection!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 13, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I went with the Klorane dry shampoo and Instain blush in Houndstooth, since I'd been wanting to try both of those. I added the Chella pencil sharpener to get up to $30/300 points. I have a feeling this is sort of a clearance sale that they're trying to market as a special opportunity? Anyone else? But those things were on my list anyway, so I'm fine with it.


I thought the same thing too. Especially since they haven't done the Discovery Dash things in a while. But like the Discovery Dash, it's initially exciting, but then I get rational and realize that I don't actually want anything.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 13, 2014)

I was kind of disappointed but I'm trying out my first Instain, I chose Pinstripe. I've been wanting a plum blush so I'm super excited to try this.. And I got the Klorane dry shampoo. I only had ten bucks in points but $14 out the door is awesome!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I'm going to hold off.  Yeah, there was some stuff there that I wouldn't mind trying, and I have 534 points, but I'm trying to be good and get stuff I need, since now I have an unplanned, un-budgeted car payment to deal with.  I wasn't around last year during the holidays (just joined in January I think) so I'm eager to see what they do then -- I may break my vow to be good if there's a really cool limited edition set...should have more than 700 points then if there's a 100 point code I haven't used yet.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2014)

Part of me wants to pick up some beauty blenders but I'm really trying to be good and save up points for an Amika dryer. Ohhhh well.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm grabbing the Jouer Leopard It Bag set because I've been wanting it for a while and the Curly Hair Solutions detangler and original curl keeper.


I got that leopard bag too! I almost bought it Saturday night, but I'm glad that I deleted it from my cart at the last minute. Whew *wipes brow*


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone know if they're doing this for Birchbox Man too?


----------



## Elena K (Oct 13, 2014)

I was so exited when I saw the email, but nothing I really wanted is on the list  &lt;_&lt; . Two things that somewhat appeal to me are Laqa &amp; Co Duo and Original Curl Keeper, but it's kind of hard to justify. I have more that enough of lip products and curly stuff...


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 13, 2014)

I know a lot of people aren't seeing much they are interested in, but LOVE the Camille Beckman hand therapy line and the Whish body lotions. Got one each of the Beckman's, a Whish scent I haven't tried, a LAQA duo that I've been eyeing, and the travel size Klorane makeup remover just to tip it over $60. This was perfect timing because I had 600 points on this account and wanted to close it out. Excited for it to come in!


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried using the 40% off ace code more than once on the same account. I want to break up my order to get 2 pick 2s but only if I know I can use the code a second time. The fine print says "once per order" which is strange because you can only use one code per order.


----------



## amberchap (Oct 14, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> Has anyone tried using the 40% off ace code more than once on the same account. I want to break up my order to get 2 pick 2s but only if I know I can use the code a second time. The fine print says "once per order" which is strange because you can only use one code per order.


I did an order earlier. When I added more to my cart today and entered the code it applied again and let me go through checkout so split your order and get more mystery packs. Hope you get some good ones.


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 14, 2014)

Made a purchase with the Ace promo on both my accounts. Lots of goodies for only $21.77 out of pocket!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

It would not allow me to use the code a second time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 17, 2014)

Does Birchbox ever do GWPs that don't require codes anymore? I know a year or so ago I was able to get a GWP while using a % off code. It seems lately the GWPs require codes so we can't double up on promos.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Does Birchbox ever do GWPs that don't require codes anymore? I know a year or so ago I was able to get a GWP while using a % off code. It seems lately the GWPs require codes so we can't double up on promos.


I think Mystery Sample Pack is the only one left. It seems that they are becoming more and more restrictive with freebies and discounts.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 20, 2014)

ok ladies...I'm new at the cancelling and resub thing...if my box was mailed but I still haven't received and I did my reviews for points...can I cancel and resub today or do I have to wait to get my box officially.  Also if I do it today will I get the November box?  Thanks for the input.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Oct 21, 2014)

Used this code today BEAUTYBASH100 to resubscribe.

It's always worth it to cancel, prepay and get extra points!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 21, 2014)

LindaF said:


> ok ladies...I'm new at the cancelling and resub thing...if my box was mailed but I still haven't received and I did my reviews for points...can I cancel and resub today or do I have to wait to get my box officially.  Also if I do it today will I get the November box?  Thanks for the input.


You can cancel and re-sub any time the option to Cancel Subscription is available in your Account Settings. If your October box has shipped, you won't get a 2nd October box on that account. You would be pre-paying for November.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not sure about that... I already have my October box. I reviewed, cancelled, resubscribed with code, and it says I will get another random October box shipped 29 October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

aniadania said:


> I am not sure about that... I already have my October box. I reviewed, cancelled, resubscribed with code, and it says I will get another random October box shipped 29 October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, I think the date populates automatically but you won't actually get that box until November. They won't send you two boxes in one month for the same account.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, I think the date populates automatically but you won't actually get that box until November. They won't send you two boxes in one month for the same account.


Well, technically you can get 2 boxes for 1 month on the same account.  I sent myself a gift subscription, intending it to start in October.  I got my August box, prepaid for September with a 100-point code, then bought the gift sub and set the ship date for September 10, knowing September boxes would ship by the 10th.  I purposely left my account subscribed so I would not get either a 2nd August box or a 2nd September box.  My September Birchbox arrived, so I figured all was good.  Then I got a 2nd August box with 4 repeat products I've gotten on this account already.  I called CS and asked WTF.  They said, oh, your gift sub started in September; we will not do anything about the repeat products, but you might get more because you're on a gift sub now for the next 2 months.  Then I really got mad.  It's still not resolved.  They did extend the gift sub to include October, November, and December, but repeat products are not cool.

So, lesson learned, I guess.  You cannot get 2 boxes for the same month on one account unless you stay subscribed and then send that account a gift sub.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Cancelled and resubbed on both accounts with BEAUTYBASH100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting it! I always cancel/resub and I can't tell you how fast the points rack up!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting! I canceled and resubbed with the code. When my return gets processed, I'll have 550 points. November samples will push me to 600. There's some Christmas present money!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2014)

canceled and resubbed.  I love this thread and these codes.


----------



## Pixikins (Oct 25, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> bbjetblue100 still works.
> 
> The running tally of 100 pt sign-up codes I have are:
> 
> ...



bbstore100 (exp 1/31/15)

BEAUTYBASH100

AFTERBUZZ

(100 point codes that still work...by my testing anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 26, 2014)

booo. my cancel button isn't there anymore. i dont think i leap frogged all the way to december? does anyone have the direct link to the cancel page?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 26, 2014)

Got an e-mail just now:

COMEBACK20OFF good for 20% off orders $35+ until October 30.


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 28, 2014)

If I cancel and resub with the code, will my ACE status go away?


----------



## casey anne (Oct 28, 2014)

neighburrito said:


> If I cancel and resub with the code, will my ACE status go away?


Nope!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 28, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Nope!


Radical, totally cancelling and resubbing now!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 31, 2014)

bark100 works for 100 points!


----------



## saku (Nov 1, 2014)

hey everyone! is there an active 20% off code? the ones i know about expired yesterday. thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 1, 2014)

> hey everyone! is there an active 20% off code? the ones i know about expired yesterday. thank you! &lt;img class="bbc_emoticon" src="https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/public/style_emoticons/default/smile.png" title="" /&gt;


I just got an email this morning for takeoff20 for 20% off of orders of $35+. It said "One Week Only". I know this code has been around before, so not sure if it still works if you've used it previously.

Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Nov 1, 2014)

jmd252 said:


> I just got an email this morning for takeoff20 for 20% off of orders of $35+. It said "One Week Only". I know this code has been around before, so not sure if it still works if you've used it previously.
> 
> Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks for the reply! unfortunately, i already used that code, and it won't work anymore. but thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 1, 2014)

How many times can you cancel your subscription and resubscribe using the 100 point code?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> How many times can you cancel your subscription and resubscribe using the 100 point code?


As often as the Cancel Account button appears in your Account Settings, usually once a month, if a code is available at that time. There's usually at least one 100-point code working.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

saku said:


> thanks for the reply! unfortunately, i already used that code, and it won't work anymore. but thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've used welcomeoffer20 and comeback20 multiple times on my main account, but I was unsubbing and resubbing every month when they worked. I haven't tried either code lately.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 1, 2014)

So I've been doing the cancel and resub for points thing the last couple of months, but I forget... do I need to wait until I have a clicky truck for November, or can I just go ahead and do it now? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So I've been doing the cancel and resub for points thing the last couple of months, but I forget... do I need to wait until I have a clicky truck for November, or can I just go ahead and do it now? Thanks in advance!


I would jus twait until you have the clicky truck.


----------



## saku (Nov 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I've used welcomeoffer20 and comeback20 multiple times on my main account, but I was unsubbing and resubbing every month when they worked. I haven't tried either code lately.


thanks! i tried them both and they don't work on mine. thanks for replying tho!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So I've been doing the cancel and resub for points thing the last couple of months, but I forget... do I need to wait until I have a clicky truck for November, or can I just go ahead and do it now? Thanks in advance!


Read the Birchbox FAQ on the Birchbox website first. I think they changed is to say if you unsub and resub in the same month you get another box for that month.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Read the Birchbox FAQ on the Birchbox website first. I think they changed is to say if you unsub and resub in the same month you get another box for that month.


Whaaaaaat? That really blows.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Read the Birchbox FAQ on the Birchbox website first. I think they changed is to say if you unsub and resub in the same month you get another box for that month.


Hmm... I don't see that addressed anywhere, although I suppose I could be missing it.

Side note: while we're at it, I've got another question I don't see answered in their FAQ or ours. If I paid for an order partially with points and partially with a credit card, and I return only part of the order, what will BB refund first? Return some points, or refund some $ to the credit card?


----------



## saku (Nov 2, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Hmm... I don't see that addressed anywhere, although I suppose I could be missing it.
> 
> Side note: while we're at it, I've got another question I don't see answered in their FAQ or ours. If I paid for an order partially with points and partially with a credit card, and I return only part of the order, what will BB refund first? Return some points, or refund some $ to the credit card?


they refund some point and some $ to the card, at the same time, both, for a return.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 2, 2014)

saku said:


> they refund some point and some $ to the card, at the same time, both, for a return.


I'm not sure we're on the same page... so what you're saying is that if I paid for a $25 order with 200 points and $5 on my CC, but I return only a $5 item from that order and keep the rest, BB is going to refund me by splitting the $5 and giving me back 25 points and $2.50 on my card?


----------



## saku (Nov 2, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I'm not sure we're on the same page... so what you're saying is that if I paid for a $25 order with 200 points and $5 on my CC, but I return only a $5 item from that order and keep the rest, BB is going to refund me by splitting the $5 and giving me back 25 points and $2.50 on my card?


i haven't paid much attention to the refund calculator that they use. so can't tell you exactly what percentage is points and $ back...but it's a combination of both. i can look at my refund tomorrow and let you know, if that would help.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 2, 2014)

saku said:


> i haven't paid much attention to the refund calculator that they use. so can't tell you exactly what percentage is points and $ back...but it's a combination of both. i can look at my refund tomorrow and let you know, if that would help.


Oh, it's not all that important... I guess I'll find out once I get around to shipping back my return item! ;-) Thanks for the input, though... sometimes I get some relatively meaningless thing like this in my head and it just annoys me until I figure it out, LOL.


----------



## Taffeta (Nov 2, 2014)

Found a new 100 point code and just used it to re-sign up: BARK100. Looks like it expires November 5th. (details: https://www.birchbox.com/rules/barkbox)

I just signed up to the forum, but I've been utilizing the promo codes for the past few months, so thanks everyone for posting and keeping us all updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 2, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> How many times can you cancel your subscription and resubscribe using the 100 point code?


I think I'm on my 4th time cancelling and then re-subbing with a 100pt code? I know a few of the ladies here have been doing it longer than I have though. I had to wait until my annual sub finished before I could do this though....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2014)

I cancel and resub with a code ever month for at least the last 9 months.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 3, 2014)

...was just able to use the 'welcomeoffer20' today for the vanity LE box and it worked!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never used it before though :drive:


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 3, 2014)

I got a November clicky truck, so I guess its safe to say I can unsubscribe and resubscribe? Or is still too early. I definitely don't want to get two of the same boxes, and I don't want to pay for the November box twice and not be able to review all of the products for points.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Nov 3, 2014)

I just used the bark100 code and I got 200 points total from one use.


----------



## liilak (Nov 4, 2014)

I used it 3 days ago and only got 100 points??



Burnsidesk said:


> I just used the bark100 code and I got 200 points total from one use.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 4, 2014)

liilak said:


> I used it 3 days ago and only got 100 points??


 I just tried and only got 100 as well.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 4, 2014)

I have canceled and re-subbed (with codes) on 2 different accounts so much that I am paid up until through February. I have been "prepaid" for multiple months for months now and never got 2 boxes in the same month and I have always been able to review all my products and everything just fine. I really don't think it matters if your box has shipped, you have a truck, etc. Heck, I don't even have a cancel button (because if you are more than one month paid ahead it isn't on your account info options) a lot of the time but just google 'cancel Birchbox' and you'll get the link and it will work the same way and then the join button will be on your account info.

I am honestly surprised they have not stopped this from being possible yet. I feels kinda wrong but no one has said a word and there's no rule about it so..


----------



## liilak (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait, how do you google "cancel Birchbox" and get the link?  I googled and all I get is the Birchbox FAQ which tells you to go to your account page or email them to cancel?



sweetharlot said:


> I have canceled and re-subbed (with codes) on 2 different accounts so much that I am paid up until through February. I have been "prepaid" for multiple months for months now and never got 2 boxes in the same month and I have always been able to review all my products and everything just fine. I really don't think it matters if your box has shipped, you have a truck, etc. Heck, I don't even have a cancel button (because if you are more than one month paid ahead it isn't on your account info options) a lot of the time but just google 'cancel Birchbox' and you'll get the link and it will work the same way and then the join button will be on your account info.
> 
> I am honestly surprised they have not stopped this from being possible yet. I feels kinda wrong but no one has said a word and there's no rule about it so..


----------



## liilak (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anybody have the direct cancellation link to Birchbox (once the cancel link doesn't appear on your profile anymore)?  I'd like to prepay for future boxes if it's possible right now....


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/ Should Work @@liilak


----------



## liilak (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you!



Jeaniney said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/ Should Work @@liilak


----------



## liilak (Nov 4, 2014)

BBJETBLUE is a 100 point code (different from BBJETBLUE100??)  Anyhow, I used it today and it still works.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 4, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I have canceled and re-subbed (with codes) on 2 different accounts so much that I am paid up until through February. I have been "prepaid" for multiple months for months now and never got 2 boxes in the same month and I have always been able to review all my products and everything just fine. I really don't think it matters if your box has shipped, you have a truck, etc. Heck, I don't even have a cancel button (because if you are more than one month paid ahead it isn't on your account info options) a lot of the time but just google 'cancel Birchbox' and you'll get the link and it will work the same way and then the join button will be on your account info.


Thanks for clarifying this.  I had always waited until I could review my products before canceling and resubbing, but that has meant that some codes expire.  I guess 100 points from the code is more than I'd get for reviewing the products, if I had to choose between the two, anyway.  But I'd like to get both, and it sounds like I can, from what you're saying.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 4, 2014)

As a follow-up to what I just posted, I just used bark100.  Still worked.  Now I have 644 points!  Holding off on Vanity Affair for now, but points for reviewing samples when they come will put me really close to 700.  That plus a 20% off coupon will make $98 come out to a little over $8.  Tempting...

I also just bookmarked the cancel link so I don't have to search for it.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

New code gang! http://join.birchbox.com/red/?utm_source=red&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=online&amp;utm_term=women&amp;utm_content=promotion

BBRED100


----------



## tulippop (Nov 6, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Read the Birchbox FAQ on the Birchbox website first. I think they changed is to say if you unsub and resub in the same month you get another box for that month.


I don't see that anywhere in the FAQ.  Is this true now because I've unsubbed and resubbed last month and only got 1 box last month.  I just prepaid for the next month and I don't want 2 boxes in 1 month on the same account XD


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 6, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I don't see that anywhere in the FAQ.  Is this true now because I've unsubbed and resubbed last month and only got 1 box last month.  I just prepaid for the next month and I don't want 2 boxes in 1 month on the same account XD


I can't find it anywhere, either. I don't think they've changed it.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

New GWP! Spend $75+ and get either a gold, fuchsia, or blue Kate Spade Saturday Locket while supplies last! (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/gwp-kate-spade-saturday-locket)

Codes are: KSSGOLD, KSSFUCHSIA, or KSSBLUE

I learned my lesson with the Skullcandy promo (I did end up getting a pair, but I know a lot of people never did) so I made an order ASAP. I figure since they released the GWP code today... these necklaces should still be in stock. XD


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> New code gang! http://join.birchbox...ntent=promotion BBRED100


I referred myself using this code.  My first time with two accounts.

Edit: removed a question at the end, the answer for which was already at the link posted above.  I should read more carefully...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2014)

woot woot. cancelled and resubbed twice in one day


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> woot woot. cancelled and resubbed twice in one day



Done that! And now I'm further tempted due to the $10 off promo with getting a limited edition box..

I always think the latest 100 point code is the last but they just keep coming!

EDIT: Apparently you can't place a subscription order using points anymore? I thought could as long as the total was more than the points you had but I don't have the option to use points with a sub in the cart.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2014)

@@sweetharlot i dont think you were ever able to pay for your own sub with points but you could get a gift sub with points - is that what has changed?

I'm trying to decide on spending my points on the Frends Taylor headphones when they come back in stock or on a big beauty spree....im more inclined to headphones since i'm less likely to drop that much money on headphones!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@sweetharlot i dont think you were ever able to pay for your own sub with points but you could get a gift sub with points - is that what has changed?


Ah, that's what I must've been thinking of! I remember now that it was a gift sub (for another of my own accounts) I bought in the past with points.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone else have trouble re-subscribing when you have store credit? It's so frustrating...

I have $90 in store credit from a past return, and I am trying to resubscribe my monthly account. When I check out, it won't give me the option to use a credit card because it assumes I want to use my store credit. Then when I go to confirm the order, it tells me I can't because a sub requires electronic payment. Even though I HAVE a CC on file, it doesn't give me the option to use it. Last month I had to call to resubscribe and felt a bit of judgment from the CS person because I was clearly cancelling/resubscribing to get 100 points.

That was probably confusing but it's hard to explain... Ugh. I will probably have to use my credit on something I don't especially need in order to sort out my account. Annoying. I wanted to save it for later.


----------



## overthehill (Nov 10, 2014)

> Is this true now because I've unsubbed and resubbed last month and only got 1 box last month.  I just prepaid for the next month and I don't want 2 boxes in 1 month on the same account XD


I have cancelled and resubbed 3 times in the past 6 months, and every time I get a random second box towards the end of the same month.

You can check yourself - if you put a new monthly sub in your cart it will say the day it is shipping.  Today for example it says that a new sub will start shipping Nov 20... even though I already have received my November box.

I also read on the site somewhere (of course can't find it now sorry) that if you sub before the 28th of the month you will get a box that month, after the 28th you will get the next month.

IMO this is why they don't do something to stop this -- because if you are paying $10 for a second box that month anyway you are spending the 100 points so you are not benefiting in any way.

eta:  If you wait til the 1st of the next month to resub then of course you don't get an extra box and you do gain the 100 points without spending the extra $10.

People who cancel and resub more than once in the same day-- I can't speak to that one, never tried it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> I have cancelled and resubbed 3 times in the past 6 months, and every time I get a random second box towards the end of the same month.


This never happened to me, I've canceled and resubbed each of the last three months.  The cancellation/resub usually took place between the 4th and the 10th and I never got a second box in any of those months.  I always had a clicky truck before I canceled and resubbed, and usually (but not when I did it on the 4th) I already had my box in hand.  I canceled and resubbed last week and the only tracking information showing in my account is for the shipment I received on Saturday.  Every resub happened within minutes of the cancellation, too.  I don't have a shipping date showing up on either the account I've had for awhile or the new account I just created on Saturday or Sunday, only order dates.

Not sure why things are different for different people.

ETA: I just went and checked the past few months of my credit card statement.  I'm only getting one charge per month and it corresponds to the day I cancel and resub.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This never happened to me, I've canceled and resubbed each of the last three months.  The cancellation/resub usually took place between the 4th and the 10th and I never got a second box in any of those months.  I always had a clicky truck before I canceled and resubbed, and usually (but not when I did it on the 4th) I already had my box in hand.  I canceled and resubbed last week and the only tracking information showing in my account is for the shipment I received on Saturday.  Every resub happened within minutes of the cancellation, too.  I don't have a shipping date showing up on either the account I've had for awhile or the new account I just created on Saturday or Sunday, only order dates.
> 
> Not sure why things are different for different people.


I thought that you can only get one box per month per account?


----------



## overthehill (Nov 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This never happened to me, I've canceled and resubbed each of the last three months.  The cancellation/resub usually took place between the 4th and the 10th and I never got a second box in any of those months.


 Hmmm... so weird.  If you put a monthly sub in your cart does it say "this will ship Nov 20"?  That's what it says for me....


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Hmmm... so weird. If you put a monthly sub in your cart does it say "this will ship Nov 20"? That's what it says for me....


Mine said this will ship Nov 18 but that was for a new account.  Now I can't find the Nov 18 anywhere on that account (actually placed the order over the weekend).


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 10, 2014)

20BACK will give you 200 Birchbox points when you subscribe to Birchbox Man.  So if you were planning on spending money at Birchbox anyway... you can get a Birchbox Man subscription + the Limited Edition Mass Appeal box + a pick 2 pack for $25 out of pocket. With code 20BACK you'll essentially be getting 250 Birchbox points after you do your reviews for the box.

eta:  I forgot to add the 25 points for the original purchase so 275 points y'all!


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 10, 2014)

If I add a sample pack and use a KSS code, there is no way to add a % off?

New to this game, asking the experts!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> If I add a sample pack and use a KSS code, there is no way to add a % off?
> 
> New to this game, asking the experts!


One promo code per order. Birchbox doesn't stack promo codes, unfortunately.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> 20BACK will give you 200 Birchbox points when you subscribe to Birchbox Man. So if you were planning on spending money at Birchbox anyway... you can get a Birchbox Man subscription + the Limited Edition Mass Appeal box + a pick 2 pack for $25 out of pocket. With code 20BACK you'll essentially be getting 250 Birchbox points after you do your reviews for the box.


I got Birchbox man when they had some code to get it 1/2 off in June (then got stuck with July, too). This sounds even better. When does this promo end? Birchbox for Men is going to bill on November 15 for the December box, right? I don't think I want a November box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Mine said this will ship Nov 18 but that was for a new account.  Now I can't find the Nov 18 anywhere on that account (actually placed the order over the weekend).


When you first subscribe, the date it gives for when it will ship is 10 days from the day you place the order for the subscription. When I was unsubbing and resubbing every month, the boxes usually shipped on the 5th day after I resubbed every month (January to July 2014) but really it can be up to 10 business days because the Birchbox shipping calculator doesn't count weekends.


----------



## amberchap (Nov 11, 2014)

For anyone that signed up using the 20BACK for a men's box did it add the 200 points right away to your account? I got 25 points for the order (men's box  + $5  Limited Edition Mass Appeal box) but the 200 points didn't show up. It shows that I used the 20back code on my order confirmation. Wondering if I need to e-mail them. 

Never mind I found the details that they will e-mail a unique code that will allow me to redeem the $20 later.


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 11, 2014)

amberchap said:


> For anyone that signed up using the 20BACK for a men's box did it add the 200 points right away to your account? I got 25 points for the order (men's box  + $5  Limited Edition Mass Appeal box) but the 200 points didn't show up. It shows that I used the 20back code on my order confirmation. Wondering if I need to e-mail them.
> 
> Never mind I found the details that they will e-mail a unique code that will allow me to redeem the $20 later.


Oh oops. Lol, I had the same thing happen only I e-mailed.


----------



## overthehill (Nov 11, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> When I was unsubbing and resubbing every month, the boxes usually shipped on the 5th day after I resubbed every month


  Yes this is my experience.  When I unsub and resub I get a box about 10 days later, in the same month.  Hence, the 100 points is a wash b/c you get charged the $10 a second time.  Unless you unsub and wait until the following month to resub.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Yes this is my experience.  When I unsub and resub I get a box about 10 days later, in the same month.  Hence, the 100 points is a wash b/c you get charged the $10 a second time.  Unless you unsub and wait until the following month to resub.


That's not how it was working when I was doing it. I was usually unsubbing and then re-subbing immediately, pre-paying for the following month. There was only 1 charge and 1 box per month. I would wait until after my box shipped, sometimes longer. I do think they may have changed it now because others have described what happened to you as well. It seems like it may have started in August. I'm not sure because I prepaid for my August box on July 10th and now I'm on a gift sub.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> That's not how it was working when I was doing it. I was usually unsubbing and then re-subbing immediately, pre-paying for the following month. There was only 1 charge and 1 box per month. I would wait until after my box shipped, sometimes longer.


This is how I was doing it, too.  Always waiting until after my box shipped and then canceling and resubbing immediately.  I have done this at least 3 months in a row with no duplicate boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This is how I was doing it, too.  Always waiting until after my box shipped and then canceling and resubbing immediately.  I have done this at least 3 months in a row with no duplicate boxes.


Same here. As soon as my box ships, I cancel and sign back up with a code. I've been doing this for quite a long time...I'd say 6-7 months now, and I've also never received 2 boxes in the same month. I even double checked with Birchbox and they said you will never get more than one box in the same month if you cancel and then change your mind and resub, for instance.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> 20BACK will give you 200 Birchbox points when you subscribe to Birchbox Man.  So if you were planning on spending money at Birchbox anyway... you can get a Birchbox Man subscription + the Limited Edition Mass Appeal box + a pick 2 pack for $25 out of pocket. With code 20BACK you'll essentially be getting 250 Birchbox points after you do your reviews for the box.
> 
> eta:  I forgot to add the 25 points for the original purchase so 275 points y'all!


Thanks for posting this!  I decided to jump on this as part of a present for my husband!  After I hit submit it shows the CEW box as "SOLD OUT" so not sure if I will get it.  Will be happy to get extra points!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 12, 2014)

Also can someone provide me with any current codes? I want to compile a running list for myself so I can keep track of which ones I've used. thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also can someone provide me with any current codes? I want to compile a running list for myself so I can keep track of which ones I've used. thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


TAKEOFF20 for 20% off of $35+


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also can someone provide me with any current codes? I want to compile a running list for myself so I can keep track of which ones I've used. thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BBRED100

BBSTORE100

BBJETBLUE

AFTERBUZZ


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

"100foryou" 100 points if you subscribe by November 19th, per their facebook page.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi ladies! Quick question and I'm sure this has been asked many times before but I can't find it-so sorry! But can we use the same 20% off code more than once? And also, when will anniversary codes start working? Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> "100foryou" 100 points if you subscribe by November 19th, per their facebook page.


the code didn't work for me (i tried all caps and no caps), but the other 100 point codes going around are still working *whew*


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Nov 12, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! Quick question and I'm sure this has been asked many times before but I can't find it-so sorry! But can we use the same 20% off code more than once? And also, when will anniversary codes start working? Thanks!


Oh yay! TAKEOFF20 just worked back to back for me for two separate orders! =]=]


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 13, 2014)

Just checking for an update on those that did the 20BACK for the men's box. I placed the order on Monday for my hubbie but I didn't get my separate email with my unique code. Wondering if I should keep waiting or just go ahead and email them.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 13, 2014)

totally weird but i received a 34 mth anniversary promo code today.  seems so random.  I'll use it though!


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 13, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Just checking for an update on those that did the 20BACK for the men's box. I placed the order on Monday for my hubbie but I didn't get my separate email with my unique code. Wondering if I should keep waiting or just go ahead and email them.


Wait until tomorrow, thats when they said they would e-mail me a 20 dollar code.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 14, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> Wait until tomorrow, thats when they said they would e-mail me a 20 dollar code.


 Has anyone received their $20 code for subscribing to BB Man yet?


----------



## angienharry (Nov 14, 2014)

Anniversary code worked for me today!


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 14, 2014)

ItsASubInABox said:


> Has anyone received their $20 code for subscribing to BB Man yet?


I received mine about 20 minutes ago so it looks like today is the day they are being sent out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit to say I wish they would just give out points instead of a code. I like to combine my points with a 20% code instead.


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 14, 2014)

I just used the 20.00 code they sent me for the mens box on a 50.00 order, and the code paid for the whole 50.00. I was tempted to add more stuff but decided not to press my luck. lol. lets see if I actually receive the order now.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for all the tips on how to cancel and resub. My November Birchbox was shipped today, so I canceled and resubbed and got 100 points. YAY. And the "cancel" button is hidden, so I am sure that I prepaid for December.


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 14, 2014)

My unique code also worked for more than 20. I'm not complaining, and I have enough points to cover the difference if they do charge me back but hey, if my order ships as is my secret Santee is going to be one happy gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit because my cute iphone emoji didn't show up


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

My code did not work for my than $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had like $70+ in my cart so maybe that is why.

ETA:  Apparently $50 is the magic number.  I put together a cart of $50 exactly and it zeroed out when I entered the code.


----------



## PrettyLittleDr (Nov 16, 2014)

ah darn, 20BACK is no longer working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2014)

PrettyLittleDr said:


> ah darn, 20BACK is no longer working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can always try this thread.  It has the anniversary codes.  I usually go through the list until 1 works.  usually 1 per month will work for my account even though I am not at that anniversary.  Hope that helps!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 16, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My code did not work for my than $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I had like $70+ in my cart so maybe that is why.
> 
> ETA:  Apparently $50 is the magic number.  I put together a cart of $50 exactly and it zeroed out when I entered the code.


My order is "under review." We'll see what happens to my order. Hope yours are pending okay!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2014)

ItsASubInABox said:


> My order is "under review." We'll see what happens to my order. Hope yours are pending okay!


Mine says processing but I honestly do not expect it to ship.  Don't get me wrong it will be awesome if it does but I have a feeling they will catch the "glitch" cancel the orders and send an email.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Mine says processing but I honestly do not expect it to ship.  Don't get me wrong it will be awesome if it does but I have a feeling they will catch the "glitch" cancel the orders and send an email.


It looks like my order was cancelled and I received 200 points. My order amount is also being credited back to my billing account. At least now I can use a code and the points!


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 17, 2014)

Yup looks like thats the route they are taking. My original order was only for $35 and I also got the 200 points. Hasn't cancelled and still says its processing, but if it does, it's ok. Once I use a 20%off and points, it'll essentially be the same thing. Rather have points than an unique code anyways.


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 18, 2014)

My order also shows as still processing, but I received 200 points, so I assume it's not going to ship, but I am now at over 1000 points and can use a code so It worked out for the better anyway.


----------



## sheislegend (Nov 18, 2014)

For everyone that got the 200 points: have you had your payment refunded yet? I paid with a combination of points and my card and I haven't gotten anything back on either of those yet. And will the order status change to "cancelled" or something like that?


----------



## Charis (Nov 18, 2014)

My order is still showing as processing on my account, but just received an email stating that there was an error processing the order. I got the 200 oopsie points, but no refund yet on the (cancelled?) order. I just sent them an email as I'm all confused and just want either my stuff or my money back.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 18, 2014)

just cancelled and resubbed using bbstore100.  And here's a list of possible 100 point codes that I found going through the last few pages:  

bark100
beautybash100
bbstore100
bbplus100
bbkiwi100
bbfab100
afterbuzz


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 18, 2014)

I think BBRED100 is good through the end of the month, too.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the unsub/resub with codes works on BB Man subs?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Does anyone know if the unsub/resub with codes works on BB Man subs?


It does, but the codes have to be specific to BB Man.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It does, but the codes have to be specific to BB Man.


cool...thanks!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2014)

I gifted myself a 3 month sub on a different email. Was glad to get the points and had pretty much decided on doing a 3 month before the 100 point email.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 20, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> just cancelled and resubbed using bbstore100.  And here's a list of possible 100 point codes that I found going through the last few pages:
> 
> bark100
> beautybash100
> ...


Thanks for the list!  I just tested these out and the only ones that worked for me were:

bark100

bbstore100

afterbuzz

bbred100 (might not work now, i did this one a while ago)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 20, 2014)

tulippop said:


> bbred100 (might not work now, i did this one a while ago)


I used that one a week or two ago.  But their site says it's good through the end of November.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 20, 2014)

I got caught up in that BBMan 20$ code. Now that it's settled and I've got my extra 200 points I've ordered three hairbrushes for everyone's stockings and the Istanbul bracelet set for my daughter. All for 400 points and $19. Happier with this order anyway.

Seriously how could BB have made such a mistake with that offer?


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got an email for 20% off a yearly sub. BESTYEAR20 says it's only good for the next 12 hours though.


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 21, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I just got an email for 20% off a yearly sub. BESTYEAR20 says it's only good for the next 12 hours though.


Nice! Just upgraded for 88 bucks.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 21, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Nice! Just upgraded for 88 bucks.  Thanks for the heads up!


Same!  And let's hope for a good mystery sample pack!


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been wanting to try Birchbox for a while now. This is a great deal (comes to $7.33 per box)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 26, 2014)

From Temptalia, 11/28-11/30, FRIDAY25 gets you 25% off an order over $35. Wish I hadn't just placed an order with a 20% off code!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

@ I did the same thing yesterday - used a 20%. Then I picked my sample and there was an offer for 50 extra points on next order! I hate missing the boat sometimes.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 26, 2014)

hsalt said:


> From Temptalia, 11/28-11/30, FRIDAY25 gets you 25% off an order over $35. Wish I hadn't just placed an order with a 20% off code!


Thank you!  I was holding off on my first order hoping there would be a better code for Black Friday.  Now I'll only be out $1.50 instead $5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 27, 2014)

Friday25 is already up and running. I just placed an order.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> Friday25 is already up and running. I just placed an order.


it worked for me on two different accounts too.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2014)

Taffeta said:


> Found a new 100 point code and just used it to re-sign up: BARK100. Looks like it expires November 5th. (details: https://www.birchbox.com/rules/barkbox)
> 
> I just signed up to the forum, but I've been utilizing the promo codes for the past few months, so thanks everyone for posting and keeping us all updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome!


----------



## spfobsessed (Dec 5, 2014)

Dying for a new December 100pt code….!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

spfobsessed said:


> Dying for a new December 100pt code….!


Haha, yeah, my main account has used all the ones I know of already.


----------



## PeaJay (Dec 5, 2014)

is there a 25 or 20% off code out there right now?


----------



## pbpink (Dec 5, 2014)

if a new code comes out for birchbox for let's say 20% off can you use that on your account that you used a discount code on when first signed up? like if i used mobile20 will i be able to use another one next month if they have one?

popsugar does not allow that, i only know PS!

thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 5, 2014)

takeoff20 just worked for me.  Unfortunately, I thought it had applied my 200 points, but my order confirmation says it didn't.  Instead of $8.00, I just paid $28.00.  I gotta wait 'til I get off work and call Birchbox CS.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

FYI for anyone thinking of canceling and resubscribing.  I just went through about the last 10 codes for 100 extra points with a sub listed in this thread and could only get the following two to work:

BBJETBLUE

BBSTORE100

One of those, I hadn't yet used on one of my accounts, so I canceled and resubbed that one (so I know they haven't discontinued the option to cancel and resub with a code).  My other account, I can't use either of those because I've tried them both already.  Hopefully they come out with a new code soon.  I avoid most social media so there definitely could have been something posted on Facebook, etc., that I missed.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 7, 2014)

For Aces... ACE200 gets you 200 points for any gift sub purchased.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> For Aces... ACE200 gets you 200 points for any gift sub purchased.


Yes! I deserve another present.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my. I normally do two sub accounts when I find a good bonus code but the 200on a gift sub is pretty tempting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2014)

Unfortunately ACE200 only works once; I was trying to use it for additional gifts and it didn't work.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Unfortunately ACE200 only works once; I was trying to use it for additional gifts and it didn't work.


I'm kind of tempted by this one.  If I am just going to gift myself a 3 month (THIRD) sub, would you recommend classic, trendy, or customer favorites for the first box?  Anyone know what is in any of those?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm kind of tempted by this one.  If I am just going to gift myself a 3 month (THIRD) sub, would you recommend classic, trendy, or customer favorites for the first box?  Anyone know what is in any of those?


Yes, I had no idea so I just picked trendy since it mentioned up-and-coming brands and I generally like that.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2014)

I just gifted a friend (used a different code that just gave me 100 pts) and opted for Classic for her.


----------



## amberchap (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you gift to someone that already has a sub? If so will they get two boxes or will the gift be added to the end of their sub?


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmmm that's tempting, but I'll have to pass. 

Assuming there's a 100 point code every month, you get 110 points per month for signing up and then we can assume that you will get 5 samples per month (to be conservative), which means you get 50 points per month from samples. So adding that together is 160 points per month. Times that by three (for three months) and you'll have 480 points.

110 points (signing up + 100 pt code)

50 points (5 sample reviews)

= 160 points/month

160 points/month * 3 months = 480 points total

Whereas with this code... 

You get 200 points immediately, but then assuming the same 5 samples/month (again, being conservative), you'll get 50 points a month and that's 150 from sample reviews in your three month gift subscription. The total for this option is 350 points. 

200 points (promo code)

50 points/month (for sample reviews) * 3 = 150 points

200 + 150 = 350 points total

EDIT TO ADD... you also get 30 points immediately for spending $30! (thanks @@SneakyBurrito!) So the total for the ACES deal is: 380 points!

Of course, this model only works if there will be new 100 point codes every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (this model also doesn't work if you're being nice and actually gifting a 3 month subscription to a friend, haha)

Also I've never done a gift subscription before so IDK if you can gift it to yourself or not (probably yes) but if not, then your 200 points and 150 points would be on two separate accounts whereas the 480 points would be on one account. Regardless you'd still be spending $30 either way for three months of Birchbox!

(lmk if my math/reasoning is wrong! this is just my own musing hehe)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> (lmk if my math/reasoning is wrong! this is just my own musing hehe)


Sounds like good reasoning to me.  Though it might be 230 points for buying a gift sub, if they give you the 30 points for spending $30, in addition to the extra 200.

The only IF is whether there is going to be a new 100 point code.  I feel like we used to hear about new ones more often.

If I go for this, I'll probably close the third account when the three months are up.  I'll use the 150-180 points for a "ships free" item from that month's box and be done with it.  There's no reason I can't do that plus cancel and resub with a code if I find one that works that I haven't used.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Sounds like good reasoning to me.  Though it might be 230 points for buying a gift sub, if they give you the 30 points for spending $30, in addition to the extra 200.
> 
> The only IF is whether there is going to be a new 100 point code.  I feel like we used to hear about new ones more often.
> 
> If I go for this, I'll probably close the third account when the three months are up.  I'll use the 150-180 points for a "ships free" item from that month's box and be done with it.  There's no reason I can't do that plus cancel and resub with a code if I find one that works that I haven't used.


OHHH good point about the extra 30 points for spending $30 on the gift sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally forgot about that (and that definitely adds more value to this deal)!

I hope we do get more 100 point codes, but I think they're becoming more and more scarce nowadays...


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 7, 2014)

I just checked into gift subscriptions on the Birchbox website and it says,

"Gift subscriptions always begin with a Welcome Box, which is an introduction to our service containing our best-selling items that will work for any customer. Following the Welcome Box, the recipient will be able to fill out their Profile, which we will use to tailor all remaining boxes in their subscription."

So, it will depend if you are interested in getting a welcome box, just something to consider.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> If I go for this, I'll probably close the third account when the three months are up.  I'll use the 150-180 points for a "ships free" item from that month's box and be done with it.  There's no reason I can't do that plus cancel and resub with a code if I find one that works that I haven't used.


I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but with the sub that I gifted to myself, I haven't been able to review anything or get any points. It's weird.

Oh, and I opted for the birchbox favorites... don't do that. It was pretty bad, to the point where I can't even remember what was in there. I'd tell you what it was, but I can't even see it under "your box", I just get a message telling me to subscribe.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but with the sub that I gifted to myself, I haven't been able to review anything or get any points. It's weird.


Have you tried contacting them about it?

And thanks for the tip on "Birchbox Favorites."  If I do this, I'm leaning towards "trendy."  Unless someone steers me in another direction.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 8, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Have you tried contacting them about it?
> 
> And thanks for the tip on "Birchbox Favorites."  If I do this, I'm leaning towards "trendy."  Unless someone steers me in another direction.


I didn't know if it was normal or not, and I also didn't know how they look upon self-gifting? Do they not care?

Oh, and the favorites definitely included the dreaded gilchrist and soames shower gel... pants on fire with that one, BB.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> I didn't know if it was normal or not, and I also didn't know how they look upon self-gifting? Do they not care?


Haha, I'll find out.  I gifted myself at my work e-mail address today.  I will contact them if I can't review my samples.  I don't intend to keep the sub past the 3 months (will just buy something cheap with free shipping with the points when I'm done with it).


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 8, 2014)

Much to my husband's chagrin, I immediately ordered from BB when I got the ACESGAMEFACE promocode for the Cynthia Rowley Beauty Game Face Palette with $50 purchase.  On a whim, I added $40 worth of product (a Deborah Lippmann polish I've been coveting and the ModelCo lipstick) and the Mystery Sample pack, and it accepted my promo and took off the $10 for the sample pack.  So I didn't _technically_ have to spend $50, just $40.  Woot!

Then I asked my husband to block birchbox from my computer, because I am the worst when I get promo codes, lol!!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 9, 2014)

BBAMEX

20% off if you use amex card but i popped it in cart before logging in and it worked and it didn't know what card i would be using, not sure if it would change upon checking out


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> 20% off if you use amex card but i popped it in cart before logging in and it worked and it didn't know what card i would be using, not sure if it would change upon checking out


I just used BBAMEX because I wanted a 20% code but, not being one to want to take risks with Birchbox after the debacle that PYS has become for me, I used an AmEx card to pay the $18 and change that my points didn't cover for a recent order.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 10, 2014)

ACESGAMEFACE does not seem to be working for me. Must be out of stock already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Darn!


----------



## H_D (Dec 13, 2014)

amberchap said:


> Can you gift to someone that already has a sub? If so will they get two boxes or will the gift be added to the end of their sub?


I wonder this too?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 14, 2014)

jocedun said:


> ACESGAMEFACE does not seem to be working for me. Must be out of stock already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Darn!


The offer was valid only for one day I think


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 15, 2014)

You ladies need to hurry up and enable me with a new 100-point code! I just tried all the most recent ones, and they're all invalid now. :-(


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> You ladies need to hurry up and enable me with a new 100-point code! I just tried all the most recent ones, and they're all invalid now. :-(


I know, I'm just dying to cancel and resub on my main account!  I could only find two that worked a week ago, though, and I'd already used them both.  I keep hoping that maybe once all the holiday craziness is over, they'll get back to offering codes.  But 100 point codes could be going the way of buying gift cards with points.  (Though you'd think they'd just disable the use of codes for people who cancel and resub, rather than getting rid of them all together.)


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 15, 2014)

BBSTORE100 just worked for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> BBSTORE100 just worked for me.


me too. i was able to use it on my birchbox man account too.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 15, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> BBSTORE100 just worked for me.


That must be the one I used when I created my second account last month. Some luck! :-(


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> That must be the one I used when I created my second account last month. Some luck! :-(


Same here.  Already used on both accounts!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

If I cancel today and use BBSTORE100, will I get December's box?  It says shipping is December 25th.

I think I need to wait until January.  But, wanted to ask the MUT gals first.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 15, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> If I cancel today and use BBSTORE100, will I get December's box?  It says shipping is December 25th.
> 
> I think I need to wait until January.  But, wanted to ask the MUT gals first.


If you've already received a December box on that account you won't get another one. If you have not received one on that account, then you will get a December box.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Jeaniney ~  Thank you!


----------



## avaisdancing (Dec 15, 2014)

Any code available for a new subscriber? Either a discount or points...? I found a couple online but they all expired or didn't work.

Thanks  B)


----------



## casey anne (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm hoping that maybe we'll get a January spoiler this week since they have been posting the first spoiler on the 17th of the month that past 2 months. Then maybe we will learn who Birchbox is collaborating with in January. Then we can do some digging to see if there is a new 100 point being offered through that collaboration! Here's hoping!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh man, Birchbox really wants me to buy something. I've got TWO code emails this morning, and like at least one a day the last week. Let me do a quick roundup in case any of you will find these helpful:

TENBACK - 70 points with $30+ purchase (selling point: you will have $10 in points to spend their store after the $30+ purchase)

TAKEOFF20 - 20% on $35+ order -- I feel like I used this one before, so if you're looking for a loose 20% code, it might work for you again

PRESENT20 - 20% off on these:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/present-worthy-picks no expedited shipping attached, I think

GEMEARRINGS - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/gwp-exclusive-birchbox-wanderlust-co-gem-spike-earrings with $75 purchase

Most of these aren't new, but I thought it might be helpful to consolidate a few


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if TENBACK still applies if you pay in points? I mean, if I pay in points, will I still get 70 points added to my account?


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> If you've already received a December box on that account you won't get another one. If you have not received one on that account, then you will get a December box.


but does that mean we won't get to do a pys if it ships on dec 25th?


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 16, 2014)

(Double post, nothing to see here.)


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, it's not 100 points, but since I had a monthly subscription sitting in my cart, I just got an email with the code SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points. So there's that?


----------



## casey anne (Dec 16, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Well, it's not 100 points, but since I had a monthly subscription sitting in my cart, I just got an email with the code SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points. So there's that?


Thanks for this! I used the code to activate my original BB sub. Gonna cancel the rest and just go old school with my original sub!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 16, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Well, it's not 100 points, but since I had a monthly subscription sitting in my cart, I just got an email with the code SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points. So there's that?


Going to use this if I haven't heard of a better one by next week.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that they're cutting back on the cancelling and resubbing.  I canceled and resubbed my birchbox man due to all of the drama for the november box, received my cancellation notice, blah blah blah, then I get a notice saying they had trouble billing me.  I'm like nope, I'm not sending you money if I just paid you.  Mind you, this is the second month in a row this is happening to me.  I paid for my January box using a 100 code last week, and yesterday they were trying to bill me again for that month.

Basically, if you "prepay" for a future month, they might bill you again on the original date (the 1st or 15th). I use a prepaid card so they won't take out any extra money from me.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 16, 2014)

Got an email with a code for 20% off a yearly sub: BESTYEAR, good till 8 pm central time today


----------



## jewdiful (Dec 17, 2014)

I gifted my Mom to my mom, picked the Classic (I'm irritated that it's the only one of the 3 options that comes in the plain brown box, as the Trendy and Customer Favorites apparently both come in the pretty blue one...), and I peeked at the contents already - not bad of an assortment.

1) Suki Exfoliate cleanser

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]2) Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Moisturizer[/SIZE]

3) theBalm Stainiac 

4) Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy body wash

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]5) Harvey Prince "Ageless" perfume sample[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]For her - not terrible, just not the best box for her. She's 65 and has a skincare routine, out of all the product possibilities I wish it wasn't so skincare heavy. Of course, BB is known for being "skincare heavy" anyway so I was expecting that I suppose. [/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Suki is good, but I don't like Juice Beauty products (I find the juice thing to be kind of a gimmick). [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]G&amp;S body wash... eh. It's okay, but I admit I'm a bit prejudiced against the brand because I think of it as a boring hotel brand, lol. The perfume sample is decent, I think she might really enjoy the scent. Finally, the Stainiac is a good sample because I know she hasn't tried anything like it before. I can teach her how to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]So, a perfectly decent assortment... I just wish it came in the pretty blue box.[/SIZE]


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone know what the LOBOSWORTH code does? It accepts the code but I don't want to checkout if it's not a points code haha


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Does anyone know what the LOBOSWORTH code does? It accepts the code but I don't want to checkout if it's not a points code haha


While I can't be certain, I don't *think* it's a points code.  I found this (remove the spaces from the URL -- I had to put them in to keep it from embedding the video):

https:// www. youtube.com /watch?v= qwJJVDglMxA

If you go down to the description under the video, it says you can get the Lo Bosworth box by signing up for a sub and using that code.  So I think it may just be a way to choose a particular box as your first one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2014)

BBSTORE100 just applied on my second account. No telling if it will still be good on Friday when I go to check out, but I think it doesn't expire until December 31st.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

HOLIDAYGIFT gives you a Holiday Mystery Sample Pack - must spend the usual $35

Free shipping on all orders today.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> HOLIDAYGIFT gives you a Holiday Mystery Sample Pack - must spend the usual $35 Free shipping on all orders today.


I saw that.  Wondered if it was the same as the usual mystery packs?  I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket on my second (non-ace) account and am thinking of combining them with a 20% code to get something, just to get a little shopping fix without spending a lot out of pocket.  Free shipping is a pretty good incentive.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 17, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I saw that.  Wondered if it was the same as the usual mystery packs?  I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket on my second (non-ace) account and am thinking of combining them with a 20% code to get something, just to get a little shopping fix without spending a lot out of pocket.  Free shipping is a pretty good incentive.


in my email it said the holiday mystery pack had 2 deluxe samples


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> in my email it said the holiday mystery pack had 2 deluxe samples


OK, I guess I didn't read that closely in my e-mail.  However...no 20% off if you use that promo code.  So I'll probably stick to the regular mystery pack.


----------



## Leafy (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got an email with a code for 100 points: GIFTNOW100


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 17, 2014)

Leafy said:


> I just got an email with a code for 100 points: GIFTNOW100


Bummer...it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Bummer...it wouldn't work for me.


I wonder if you have to buy a gift sub to get the points?  I didn't get this e-mail so I can't read the fine print.  But since the code says "gift" in it and all, maybe that's what they're looking for?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm...  Add $15 worth of *something* to an order that would include a six-month sub to my sister-in-law to get the Ace bonus pack?  And what are in the intro boxes for the gift subs?  I could have sworn we had a list somewhere around here, but now I can't find it, even with the Google machine.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm...  Add $15 worth of *something* to an order that would include a six-month sub to my sister-in-law to get the Ace bonus pack?  And what are in the intro boxes for the gift subs?  I could have sworn we had a list somewhere around here, but now I can't find it, even with the Google machine.


The contents of the gift subs were in the December thread. I recall Classy was a boring bummer (Gilchrest and Soames and Dr. Lipp), Trend setter was much nicer. Not sure if gift subs count towards Ace bonus pack.


----------



## seagirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> The contents of the gift subs were in the December thread. I recall Classy was a boring bummer (Gilchrest and Soames and Dr. Lipp), Trend setter was much nicer. Not sure if gift subs count towards Ace bonus pack.


I gifted a 3 month sub &amp; added a potato chip candy bar and qualified for the free pick two (and the extra 70 bonus points with code), so my guess is that you would qualify for the ACE bonus pack.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, I know that gift subs qualify towards the dollar thresholds for these things.  I'm just trying to decide whether it's worth bumping the order up to $75 and using the code for the Ace pack or sticking to just the sub and using some other code for some other perk.  I had intended to use the SNOWDAY code, but I didn't pay attention to the expiration date, and now that promo is over.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Dec 24, 2014)

I personally wouldn't do the code for the Ace pack. I did it and received items that I already received in my birchbox and they weren't items I cared to receive again.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup, what blonde vixen said. The Ace packs all seem to contain the same meh things, and the bag itself is cute but not worth adding much $ to get. I'd sooner split into a couple of orders and get two Pick Twos.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

And if you check back frequently you might find that you can add the Ace bag to your cart w/o 1) being an Ace, 2) a code, 3) not spending $75.

I'm starting to wonder if they're 'glitching' this on purpose to get rid of all of those dried out Suki scrubs.  (I just added a tad bit of bottled water to mine to kind of rehydrate it.)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

How long does it take to get the gap $10 coupon does anyone know?


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

BB019 said:


> How long does it take to get the gap $10 coupon does anyone know?


You should be able to click on the link in the Your Box Had Shipped email, add your email address and get it almost instantly. This is assuming that the site is back up and running.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 25, 2014)

BB019 said:


> How long does it take to get the gap $10 coupon does anyone know?


I never did get mine. I tried when I first got the email, and then again after they had supposedly resent all the coupons. I finally emailed Gap. They replied back very quickly, but wanted my home address and phone. I told them to forget it...all I wanted was the $10 coupon emailed to me as promised.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 25, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I never did get mine. I tried when I first got the email, and then again after they had supposedly resent all the coupons. I finally emailed Gap. They replied back very quickly, but wanted my home address and phone. I told them to forget it...all I wanted was the $10 coupon emailed to me as promised.


I have an extra one, if you want it let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 25, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> I have an extra one, if you want it let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's super nice of you! Are you sure you don't want to use it?


----------



## seagirl (Dec 25, 2014)

@

I have an extra GAP coupon as well if you still need one just pm the e-mail to send it to.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 25, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> That's super nice of you! Are you sure you don't want to use it?


Its all yours! just PM'd you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2014)

BB019 said:


> How long does it take to get the gap $10 coupon does anyone know?


Gap coupon? can someone fill me in on this.  I have not kept up with the December thread and my box always comes super late.


----------



## seagirl (Dec 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Gap coupon? can someone fill me in on this. I have not kept up with the December thread and my box always comes super late.


There is a link on your shipping notice email to put in your address for a $10 GAP coupon. The site is also on a card in your BB. They were originally only good through the end of the month, but due to some poor planning the codes were all gobbled up before most of us even got our shipping notices. I believe someone posted the link earlier. Maybe it was www.gap.com/birchbox I think they are now valid through the 14th of January.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 27, 2014)

seagirl said:


> There is a link on your shipping notice email to put in your address for a $10 GAP coupon. The site is also on a card in your BB. They were originally only good through the end of the month, but due to some poor planning the codes were all gobbled up before most of us even got our shipping notices. I believe someone posted the link earlier. Maybe it was www.gap.com/birchbox I think they are now valid through the 14th of January.


Thank you so much for explaining.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> And if you check back frequently you might find that you can add the Ace bag to your cart w/o 1) being an Ace, 2) a code, 3) not spending $75.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if they're 'glitching' this on purpose to get rid of all of those dried out Suki scrubs.  (I just added a tad bit of bottled water to mine to kind of rehydrate it.)


How do I do this?


----------



## JenTX (Dec 30, 2014)

Any good birchbox shop % off codes right now? I'm thinking of buying a curling iron.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 30, 2014)

JenTX said:


> How do I do this?


It seems to happen kind of randomly. Every once in a while the Ace pack just has an add to cart button, and will be free even with less than $75 in your cart.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 30, 2014)

JenTX said:


> How do I do this?


thanks to the above post for answering this!

It was weird.  It was there and I picked it up on my account.  Then it was gone for a few days.  It reappeared and I was able to pick one up on my mom's account.  I'd suggest to just keep checking.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 31, 2014)

They sent an email about it today. Looks like it's no longer just for Aces.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 1, 2015)

JenTX said:


> How do I do this?


I think sometimes it has the "Add to cart" button up.  And sometimes it doesn't, it just gives you the option to get it with a code.  

I just checked &amp; the "add to cart" button is gone. I don't know if it was a glitch &amp; they fixed it or what.

Hope that makes sense.  Check this thread because it might show up again.

Edit:  I just saw someone had already answered. :/  Ooops!


----------



## eas00 (Jan 1, 2015)

Are there any subscription codes out. I was waiting to resub to see if there was going to be a 100 point bonus with your subscription promo.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 1, 2015)

eas00 said:


> Are there any subscription codes out. I was waiting to resub to see if there was going to be a 100 point bonus with your subscription promo.


I don't know if there are any new ones.  Last time I wanted to cancel and resub, I tried all the ones in the last few pages of this thread and only found two that worked.  One was BBSTORE100, but of course I'd already used it on both accounts.  I don't remember the other one.  I think they must be cracking down on this by simply not putting out new codes.  If there's only one, and it stays good indefinitely, new people (or old people with new e-mail addresses) can use it one time.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 1, 2015)

eas00 said:


> Are there any subscription codes out. I was waiting to resub to see if there was going to be a 100 point bonus with your subscription promo.


I used "subscribenow50" yesterday (12.31.14) if that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Jan 1, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't know if there are any new ones.  Last time I wanted to cancel and resub, I tried all the ones in the last few pages of this thread and only found two that worked.  One was BBSTORE100, but of course I'd already used it on both accounts.  I don't remember the other one.  I think they must be cracking down on this by simply not putting out new codes.  If there's only one, and it stays good indefinitely, new people (or old people with new e-mail addresses) can use it one time.





nc42 said:


> I used "subscribenow50" yesterday (12.31.14) if that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you. I've already use the BBSTORE100 also. I was able to use the subscribenow50. Thank you. I know it's only $10 but I have 3 accounts and $30 seems like a lot after the holidays so I kind of wanted to get a deal. So paying $4 ($12 total) each isn't bad at all. Thank you again.


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anybody know of current 100 point codes with sub? I must have just missed the cut off date on the subscribenow50 code last week as it said invalid when I tried to use it. I keep checking back looking for a valid code here and elsewhere but no success. The idea of only getting one box this month and nothing on my second account is sad, especially since I don't see much ine the box I'm getting that interests me.


----------



## amberchap (Jan 8, 2015)

happysubber23 said:


> Does anybody know of current 100 point codes with sub? I must have just missed the cut off date on the subscribenow50 code last week as it said invalid when I tried to use it. I keep checking back looking for a valid code here and elsewhere but no success. The idea of only getting one box this month and nothing on my second account is sad, especially since I don't see much ine the box I'm getting that interests me.


BBSTORE100 is still working but no new codes.


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 9, 2015)

amberchap said:


> BBSTORE100 is still working but no new codes.


Thanks, I must have used that one already as it says invalid for me.


----------



## amberchap (Jan 9, 2015)

You can use BBHELLO for 2 bonus beauty samples when you sign up for monthly box subscription. Not as good as a 100 pt code but if you were going to sign up anyways at least you get something extra.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess they really have stopped with the endless 100 point codes.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 14, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I guess they really have stopped with the endless 100 point codes.


So sad, but it was fun while it lasted! I definitely got rid of my second box because without a code, I wasn't going to keep it.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 14, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> So sad, but it was fun while it lasted! I definitely got rid of my second box because without a code, I wasn't going to keep it.


I cancelled both of my boxes due to the lack of 100 point codes. I won't resubscribe unless they have another one either. Maybe that makes me a cheapskate but I don't really need it anyway. This makes it easier to say bye!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeaniney said:


> I cancelled both of my boxes due to the lack of 100 point codes. I won't resubscribe unless they have another one either. Maybe that makes me a cheapskate but I don't really need it anyway. This makes it easier to say bye!


I'm in the same boat. I just can't justify accumulating more samples anymore unless it is truly "free." Without the codes, I'm out!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 14, 2015)

Honestly I've really been thinking about cancelling as well. Mostly because I just have so much beauty stuff right now and without the points to use on purchases it isn't really worth it to me.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 14, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Honestly I've really been thinking about cancelling as well. Mostly because I just have so much beauty stuff right now and without the points to use on purchases it isn't really worth it to me.


even with the 20% off codes they offer? or you don't need a sub to use?

I'm about to place my first order to buy a few things with a discount code - there are a few items I want that with the discount are less than anywhere else, am I missing something?!?

if I don't purchase a sub do I still get points to use in the shop?

thanks!!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

pbpink said:


> even with the 20% off codes they offer? or you don't need a sub to use?
> 
> I'm about to place my first order to buy a few things with a discount code - there are a few items I want that with the discount are less than anywhere else, am I missing something?!?
> 
> ...


You get points on each dollar you spend with Birchbox! But it really is worth having a subscription because you get 10 points with each product review each month!


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 14, 2015)

amberchap said:


> You can use BBHELLO for 2 bonus beauty samples when you sign up for monthly box subscription. Not as good as a 100 pt code but if you were going to sign up anyways at least you get something extra.


I ended up biting with the code because there's still 10 pts for placing the order and I hoped that maybe I'd get to review the extra 2 items for points. Just logged into the account though and not only does it not show the extra two items as part of the box so no review option there, but they are sending me the exact same box that I didn't like that I got with my first account. I think this is the end of 2 accounts for me.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> You get points on each dollar you spend with Birchbox! But it really is worth having a subscription because you get 10 points with each product review each month!


i see - so if you get 5 products then you get 50 points? 

some have 2 accounts so they can use codes twice and get 100 points on each account? (i assume you can only use each code once?) 

i wish i had ordered when they were doing a free sub ($10 off) when you buy a LE box as i'm thinking of picking up a LE box, ah well! 

thanks!!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

pbpink said:


> i see - so if you get 5 products then you get 50 points?
> 
> some have 2 accounts so they can use codes twice and get 100 points on each account? (i assume you can only use each code once?)
> 
> ...


You're welcome. If you get 5 products, yes you get 50 points!

I had 4 accounts at one point because of the 100 point codes! So I racked up a bunch a points, made a purchase in the store, then closed the accounts. I am down to one account now, and that is fine with me. I used a 20% off code yesterday, along with 200 points to get the latest LE box for only $13. I then received 13 points on that order.

In my opinion, it is totally worth it having a subscription!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> You're welcome. If you get 5 products, yes you get 50 points!
> 
> I had 4 accounts at one point because of the 100 point codes! So I racked up a bunch a points, made a purchase in the store, then closed the accounts. I am down to one account now, and that is fine with me. I used a 20% off code yesterday, along with 200 points to get the latest LE box for only $13. I then received 13 points on that order.
> 
> In my opinion, it is totally worth it having a subscription!


i see! that is awesome! they have really nice things in the store as well and the LE's look great! 

the customer service seems so nice as well - an item went OOS and i emailed to see if it would be restocked and they offered me 25% off my entire order when it came back! i am jumping on the BB train now, wish me luck! 

thank you!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

pbpink said:


> i see! that is awesome! they have really nice things in the store as well and the LE's look great!
> 
> the customer service seems so nice as well - an item went OOS and i emailed to see if it would be restocked and they offered me 25% off my entire order when it came back! i am jumping on the BB train now, wish me luck!
> 
> thank you!


Dang! That is awesome! Good luck! Let us know what you buy!


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 14, 2015)

I used the code to get the two free samples when you (re) subscribe.  Did anyone who did this get theirs already and know when they should come?  I was just wondering if they would come with the monthly box or separately.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2015)

Got an email for 20% off 35+ purchase code TAKEOFF20 says good for one week only.  Not sure if it is certain users or for all so thought I would post.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Got an email for 20% off 35+ purchase code TAKEOFF20 says good for one week only. Not sure if it is certain users or for all so thought I would post.


They keep saying that's for one week only, but I have used that code a couple of different times on different accounts over the past few months.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 16, 2015)

ehhh I unsubbed then re-subbed to get the 100 pts and didn't realize till after I'd be stuck paying for another jan box. Stupid me. But hopefully they won't just send me the same samples I already got, which I didn't like. and I'll get a good amount of points back after feb's box, so I guess I can live with it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> They keep saying that's for one week only, but I have used that code a couple of different times on different accounts over the past few months.


Good to know.  I haven't got very many emails from them that I remember that is, lately other than the one to let me know I made ACE again this year.  Which is random because I had a ton of points with them.  I tried to spend them but they were out of stock of an item.  I had used 600 points and had to pay $4.50 out of pocket.  They credited the $4.50, gave me 450 points back and an extra 100 for being out of stock for something!

I wish they had stuff I wanted to order, because with points it would be free but there is nothing I want.  Guess I will hoard points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> ehhh I unsubbed then re-subbed to get the 100 pts and didn't realize till after I'd be stuck paying for another jan box. Stupid me. But hopefully they won't just send me the same samples I already got, which I didn't like. and I'll get a good amount of points back after feb's box, so I guess I can live with it.


You won't get another Jan box...you've just prepaid for February. I've done it a bunch and I've never gotten a second box that month.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> You won't get another Jan box...you've just prepaid for February. I've done it a bunch and I've never gotten a second box that month.


Thank god, I did not like my jan box and did not want the same products.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> You won't get another Jan box...you've just prepaid for February. I've done it a bunch and I've never gotten a second box that month.


True, but if you're getting a birchbox man, be careful.  You will get two boxes in the same month with the same samples.  I had that horror in December. Thankfully it was a box that I loved.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2015)

nc42 said:


> True, but if you're getting a birchbox man, be careful.  You will get two boxes in the same month with the same samples.  I had that horror in December. Thankfully it was a box that I loved.


Ah...good to know!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 19, 2015)

Got an email that said Get 50 extra birchbox points, so $5 off a future order, when you spend $35 or more on items from January boxes.  Code BUY35EXTRA50

Doesn't seem like the best promo code ever, but I guess if you don't have a 20%+ off or want any of the other promo code "bonus items."


----------



## JenTX (Jan 19, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I guess they really have stopped with the endless 100 point codes.


Sad. I will probably stop my second sub after Feb (which is already paid for).


----------



## samplegal (Jan 19, 2015)

Today I was still able to use TAKEOFF10, which is $10 off a $50 order.


----------



## liilak (Jan 19, 2015)

So I unsubbed and subbed a few times in November and I found I was charged again for January on both my accounts even though I'd already paid for them back then.  They're going to blame this on me I'm sure, but last time I called them they confirmed I was paid through to April.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 20, 2015)

liilak said:


> So I unsubbed and subbed a few times in November and I found I was charged again for January on both my accounts even though I'd already paid for them back then.  They're going to blame this on me I'm sure, but last time I called them they confirmed I was paid through to April.


Wow, didn't think it would even let you sub and unsub that many times.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 20, 2015)

I was up to four accounts and today I'm down to one. I've got lots of awesome samples now and had plenty of opportunity to order good stuff from the BB store. If, however, they open 100 point codes again I may open one of those old accounts.


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I used the code to get the two free samples when you (re) subscribe.  Did anyone who did this get theirs already and know when they should come?  I was just wondering if they would come with the monthly box or separately.


It looks like no one used this code but us. I asked the same question in the January thread to no replies as well. Mine should arrive today or tomorrow. Did you receive your box with the two extra items yet?


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got mine today.  The samples and the regular box were inside a bigger box.  I got a really pretty dark purple Ruffian nail polish and a small tube of Air Repair Rescue Balm.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope Birchbox has a code for annual subscriptions soon! I am itching to commit again (I am out of my second yearly sub now) but I want to wait until it's a good deal.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 23, 2015)

BBM10BACK is currently working when subscribing to Birchbox Man. 100 points in the shop, kinda like getting the box 1/2 off. The only time I recommend getting BB Man is with 1 of these codes. But check the January samples first because Gilchrist &amp; Soames, Plant Face Oil, and Clean Fragrances ... not everyone's cup of tea ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> BBM10BACK is currently working when subscribing to Birchbox Man. 100 points in the shop, kinda like getting the box 1/2 off. The only time I recommend getting BB Man is with 1 of these codes. But check the January samples first because Gilchrist &amp; Soames, Plant Face Oil, and Clean Fragrances ... not everyone's cup of tea ...


Got damn it. I just renewed earlier today to get free socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My last box had the G&amp;S body wash in it.  There's no way to get around G&amp;S at birchbox.  If you're a man, woman, cat, or dog, they will give you something from that brand, lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2015)

kayess said:


> I hope Birchbox has a code for annual subscriptions soon! I am itching to commit again (I am out of my second yearly sub now) but I want to wait until it's a good deal.


Same!!!


----------



## LindaD (Jan 26, 2015)

Woo, new 100 point code! Just received an email about 10FORME.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 26, 2015)

LindaD said:


> Woo, new 100 point code! Just received an email about 10FORME.


Interesting timing with sample choice happening on Tuesday and Wednesday.  How long is that one good?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 26, 2015)

LindaD said:


> Woo, new 100 point code! Just received an email about 10FORME.


And suddenly BB &amp; I are best friends again..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Jan 26, 2015)

Expires Feb 2nd?  That's a very short time, hmm.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 26, 2015)

liilak said:


> Expires Feb 2nd? That's a very short time, hmm.


Yeah.  If any current subscribers use it, sample choice will get messed up.

On the other hand, sometimes they *say* things will expire and they don't *actually* expire.  I still get e-mails about once a week that say "one week only" use TAKEOFF20.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Everyone probably already knows this but in case anyone does not I thought I'd share. I decided to reactivate my second sub using the 10forme code. Since I had been shopping earlier and changed my mind on some items it tried to use my points to pay for my subscription. Because I have sales tax the amount came to 10.80- so the system tried to deduct 200 points. I did not want to call or email about this since I'm probably not supposed to do this anyway. Ultimately I figured out on my own how to fix it.

1. Put something brand new in your cart and force it to walk you through all the prompts.( I used the liptastic kit because I figured if I accidentally bought it, this would be a sign I was meant to have it.)

2. You should be then able to deselect the button where it says use points.  

3. Remove item and add women's sub. It should only try to charge your card. 

Hopefully the BB gods will not punish me for doing this. What is strange is that this seems to imply you could use points to pay for boxes. I really thought this was not allowed. If I only had 100 points I would have been happy to buy an 80 cent box.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 26, 2015)

Ooh. I cancelled but that code is tempted me to come back for another month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2015)

OK guys, help me out.  I'm afraid I screwed myself using the code today.

By using the code to get January's box today (100 points + 10 for purchasing) I got to 352 points.  So I just have to review my 5 items and I'll have 400, right?

Well... I don't want February's box.  How good are my chances the January one I bought will actually upload to where I can review before Feb 1st?  If they don't update it, is there any way I can cancel before I get billed again Feb 1st and still somehow review my January items for points? Maybe send my reviews to CS via email and have them manually update?

Ugh, I feel like I used to know the answer, but I received boxes consecutively from Dec 2012-Nov 2014 and never had to worry about this!  Halp.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 26, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> OK guys, help me out.  I'm afraid I screwed myself using the code today.
> 
> By using the code to get January's box today (100 points + 10 for purchasing) I got to 352 points.  So I just have to review my 5 items and I'll have 400, right?
> 
> ...


I thought I read somewhere that they were sold out of January boxes, so if that's the case you'll be getting a February box and will have the whole month to do your reviews and cancel.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 26, 2015)

LindaD said:


> Woo, new 100 point code! Just received an email about 10FORME.


THANK YOU!  Just canceled and re-subscribed.  I'm closing in on 1000 points!!!!  I don't think it will affect choosing a sample for Feb.  And if it does, BB can surprise me for Feb!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 27, 2015)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> THANK YOU! Just canceled and re-subscribed. I'm closing in on 1000 points!!!! I don't think it will affect choosing a sample for Feb. And if it does, BB can surprise me for Feb!


Seriously thinking about it on my non-Ace account...

Edit: I actually have three accounts.  Ace will pick today, I was going to choose one item on one of the other accounts and was going to leave one to chance.  I guess the non-gift-sub/non-Ace account can be canceled and resubbed, though!


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm annoyed and maybe someone here can help me figure this out....I resubbed for the Jan box on my second account using the code for 2 extra samples on Jan 9th. Using the cheat I was able to see the box I was getting (which was the identical box that I got on my first account and didn't like, so I was rather annoyed). That said, BB still has not shipped the box (no clicky truck, order shows as pending) even though it's been 18 days. The box contents still do not "officially" show on my account and I cannot review the items for points yet. 

Because of the sucky identical duplicate box, I took it as a sign from the BB universe that I should just cancel my second account at least for a while, but then there was the new code for 100 pts. good through the second. If I could cancel and resub for a Feb. box for free I would do it, but I do not want to pay for a Feb box on 2 accounts and risk getting a duplicate bad box again (Can't cancel my first sub because it's annual).

At this point, I'm thinking if I cancel, I won't get to review my Jan box for points because they're still not in my account as an option/it hasn't shipped. I'm not sure by when I have to cancel to not get charged for a Feb. box, and I know that I only have until the 2nd to cancel and resub with the code. 

Any thoughts? Can I cancel and then still review my Jan box for points when (if) it ever ships? I have contacted CS about the never shipped Jan box but so far no reply.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the code!!


----------



## lynni98 (Jan 28, 2015)

hmm. i can't seem to find the cancel icon today. Can someone remind me where it is? I feel like it's usually very easy to find.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 28, 2015)

lynni98 said:


> hmm. i can't seem to find the cancel icon today. Can someone remind me where it is? I feel like it's usually very easy to find.


Go into "your account" under where it says your name in the drop-down menu (top right-hand corner of the screen).  You should have to reenter your password (unless you just logged in).  Then it'll be in the column on the left hand side.

This is all assuming you're using the computer version.  No idea how to do anything with mobile.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 28, 2015)

lynni98 said:


> hmm. i can't seem to find the cancel icon today. Can someone remind me where it is? I feel like it's usually very easy to find.


Sometimes they hide it for some reason. The direct link always works though: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow...I finally got a shipping notice for my Jan BB Plus Sweatshirt. Of course the tracking number doesn't work yet, but we have progress!


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone who used that BBHELLO or whatever code for the 2 extra samples in January received their box or even shipping/tracking info on their box? 

I used the code on 1/9 and my box never shipped (order is still "processing" 20 days later). CS claims that the box is still going to be sent and when I asked about the 2 extra samples they assured me that those were on the way too but I notice that 3 days after telling me this, there is a comped mystery pack on my account that does show order "completed." I'm thinking that the code messed up the regular shipping of the box and now they're scrambling to send me a Jan box and the 2 extra samples (and I have serious doubts that the box will ever ship as promised).


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 29, 2015)

I did receive mine on Saturday and I'm in Miami. It came in a bigger box. The two extra items were decent, but older items. I can't remember now, because I received another box too around the same time. One other person who wrote earlier in this thread received her BBHELLO promo and January box last Thurs or Friday. But I will tell you that on The day before there had been so update on the shipping on USPS at all and it suddenly arrived.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 30, 2015)

Ace Sales is back! 40% off! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Ace Sales is back! 40% off!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory


Thank you! Stocked up on my fave tea!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 30, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Ace Sales is back! 40% off!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP&amp;utm_campaign=013015_S_A_ACES_ExclusiveCategory


Thank you!  Just bought the Amika curler for $30 and the Quirky pivot plug.  Funny how I've been spending my points on non-beauty items lately.  All sampled out and need to use up my stash!


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks! I just bought my daughter a selection of new shampoos and hair products for school.

FYI- this is a one-time only code. But don't delay. Some items have already sold out.

When I tried to do a second order for me (because the first was sent to her at college) the system wouldn't let me. I bet I could call, but decided I could do without instead.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 30, 2015)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Thank you!  Just bought the Amika curler for $30 and the Quirky pivot plug.  Funny how I've been spending my points on non-beauty items lately.  All sampled out and need to use up my stash!


I'm tempted by that curling iron too!!


----------



## saku (Jan 30, 2015)

i got the harney and sons teas (3 boxes) and the krochet kids lilly hat. total came up to $35. i just used up my points, so it's all cash..but i'm still really happy!


----------



## EmL (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I cancelled and re-subbed using 10FORME... It probably messed up my sample choice, but I'd rather have the $10 than the sea salt spray.

Also, the last time I did this, I still ended up with my sample choice in my Dec. box!


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

awesome for the 40% off! Been wanting to get the Jouer cream eyeshadows (two colors) for awhile and now is the perfect time- glad I waited!! Also got my husband the olive green wool hat. He will love that!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been  wanting to try the Caudalie Hand and Lip duo, and at $7, I couldn't pass that up!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a blue/white striped scarf and a Mirenesse glossy kiss and of course a mystery two pack.....grand total----$.60 after using $30 in BB points...yeah!


----------



## liilak (Jan 30, 2015)

Whoa Chuao chocolate bars on on the sale!  But it's sold out, boo.


----------



## H_D (Jan 30, 2015)

angienharry said:


> I got a blue/white striped scarf and a Mirenesse glossy kiss and of course a mystery two pack.....grand total----$.60 after using $30 in BB points...yeah!


Can't beat that!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 31, 2015)

I got the Gorjana necklace that I have been eyeing for awhile now. $28 with code &amp; points.(normally $80)


----------



## JC327 (Jan 31, 2015)

I just used the 100 point code to resub gotta love those codes.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 31, 2015)

Same @JC327... I'll have 3 boxes coming my way!!


----------



## overthehill (Feb 3, 2015)

10FORME no longer working..... guess I won't be resubbing any time soon....


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone having issues getting their packages from the 40% off sale? I had one that says it is still in process as of Friday morning so I called. Turns out on their end it says it shipped but no tracking was noted so she doesn't know if it really shipped so she is sending out a replacement. I have another order that said it shipped on Friday but when I check tracking, it still says "pre-shipment info sent to USPS", meaning they haven't even received the package, only notification that they should be receiving a package from BB.

Anyone else with issues?


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have an order from that sale that hasn't done anything since I placed it on Jan 30.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 3, 2015)

Same! Mine is still processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 4, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I have an order from that sale that hasn't done anything since I placed it on Jan 30.


I have an order (Aces account, non-Ace-sale item) from January 31 that had a shipping label created 4 days ago and no movement whatsoever.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 4, 2015)

I ordered a shampoo on the first day of the ACE sale and it arrive pretty quickly. Faster in fact than a larger order not in the sale that I placed on the same day.

Last month my monthly Birchbox never had updated tracking. In fact even my mailman double checked, and it kept the code saying it was still in Mt. Juliet until the day it finally arrived.

Sometimes the tracking never gets updated, but I don't know why.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 4, 2015)

My box from last month didn't get a tracking number until two days after it came. My gift sub and points order both went out extremely quickly this month, but the snowstorm has had the first stalled out in MI until yesterday, and the gift sub box hasn't moved from 'packing' in TN for

three days.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Feb 4, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Sometimes the tracking never gets updated, but I don't know why.


Yeah, impatient as I am, I just went and looked again and it was magically in Atlanta after no tracking updates for 4 days.  I will be getting my order this week.


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 5, 2015)

Today is the last day for the Ace sale. Promo code ACETASTIC40. And they changed the code so you can use it multiple times. My hubby liked the Baxter deodorant so I ordered another.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Today is the last day for the Ace sale. Promo code ACETASTIC40. And they changed the code so you can use it multiple times. My hubby liked the Baxter deodorant so I ordered another.


I clicked the link and there were no products matching the category. I am guessing everything sold out.


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I clicked the link and there were no products matching the category. I am guessing everything sold out.


It said that on mine too but just look over to the left of the screen and click on either "women" or "men" and the products will come up.

I also was able to use it for a second time on my account, which is cool because I thought it was one time use only. I bought a pink beanie for $7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I clicked the link and there were no products matching the category. I am guessing everything sold out.


I was just looking this morning. Try this link

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only?limit=all


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

Everything was magically back when I clicked on my email link a bit later. I think my browser is weird. I just used up all of my points in both accounts anyway. Hopefully they will do another sale in a few months.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 8, 2015)

I got the email offer for the long time subscriber key chain, it also took 25% off my order (as a thank you in the description). I didn't see if there was a code associated with it though.


----------



## EmL (Feb 9, 2015)

Do they ever send codes for more than 20% off?

I want to buy a Gorjana necklace, but can't justify the price unless I have a discount promo and points!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2015)

I've got 25% before from a newsletter with a code but it was a while back. I haven't seen the code recently.


----------



## Babs (Feb 10, 2015)

I used my dirty30 code to finally buy the $90 gorjana necklace and love love love it.



EmL said:


> Do they ever send codes for more than 20% off?
> 
> I want to buy a Gorjana necklace, but can't justify the price unless I have a discount promo and points!


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been hoarding points, so I just used the takeoff20 code and 1000 points to buy a pile of things. I picked up the Davines Replumping Shampoo and Conditioner, Hanz de Fuko Sponge wax (for SO), Baxter of California Hard Cream Pomade (for SO), the Bodum Eileen french press, a pair of Point Studio socks and the ubiquitous free sample pack (went with the men's again). Total went from $140.50 to $4.40.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveforeva21 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone had an issue where the promo code box never shows up during checkout?

I have logged off and on and restarted my order a few times and still no luck.

Not any good promo codes for ACES at the moment.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I've been hoarding points, so I just used the takeoff20 code and 1000 points to buy a pile of things. I picked up the Davines Replumping Shampoo and Conditioner, Hanz de Fuko Sponge wax (for SO), Baxter of California Hard Cream Pomade (for SO), the Bodum Eileen french press, a pair of Point Studio socks and the ubiquitous free sample pack (went with the men's again). Total went from $140.50 to $4.40.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm saving up points to get that Davines shamp/cond too! Love that stuff, but wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 12, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> I'm saving up points to get that Davines shamp/cond too! Love that stuff, but wish it wasn't so expensive.


I hear that. I can only justify it with points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone had trouble using a code that's valid for purchasing a "subscription" when buying it as a gift? I'm trying to purchase a 3 month men's gift sub &amp; the current code (BBM10BACK) works if I add a monthly men's box to my cart but not if I try to get the gift sub. I've read the fine print &amp; all it specifies is that it's for "purchase of a subscription". Am I missing something? Shouldn't it work for a gift sub too? I'm definitely going to call or email CS but wondered if anyone else has encountered a similar issue...either w/ this code or w/ another one in the past. Thanks!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 18, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]


It works. I just reactivated and old account.


----------



## EmL (Feb 18, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> It works. I just reactivated and old account.


It worked for me as well!


----------



## LethalLesal (Feb 18, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]


It worked for me too, thanks =)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 18, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I just read on a blog that there is a new 100 point code, but I haven't tried it to verify. If anyone is interested, it is JILLIAN =] Please post if you try it and it works! Thanks =]


I just used it to prepay for March. I'm considering re-subbing for a February box on my 2nd account with this code as well.


----------



## Lisa80 (Feb 19, 2015)

according to a blog I read,  20% off any $35 purchase of full size products. Enter code *TAKEOFF20* at checkout. Expires February 23.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 13, 2015)

I didn't use the JILLIAN code for March (this Months), but it still worked for me to resubscribe for April!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know of any current 20% off codes?  I want to make a purchase, and I've already used TAKEOFF20. 

TIA =)


----------



## artemiss (Mar 16, 2015)

I just got 3months20 in an email for my 3rd box, and it says it is good 'til the 30th, but I don't know if that is a generic code or linked to my specific account..


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 16, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I just got 3months20 in an email for my 3rd box, and it says it is good 'til the 30th, but I don't know if that is a generic code or linked to my specific account..


Yeah, unfortunately you have to be on your three-month anniversary for that to work.  Thank you, though =)


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 16, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Yeah, unfortunately you have to be on your three-month anniversary for that to work.  Thank you, though =)


My experience with Birchbox codes has been that you can use any of the anniversary codes during certain days of the month as long as you haven't used it in the past....for example, if you didn't use your 3 month code yet, it will still work even if you have been subbed for 2 years!  Also (and this may have changed), the TAKEOFF20 code has worked for me several times....my suggestion would be to try a bunch and see if they work....I think it is usually during the middle of the month that they tend to work....


----------



## LilyOfTheValley (Mar 16, 2015)

Try Mobile20, it usually works for me


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Ladies! We've got a new 100 point code!

GAP10 

Just used it on both my accounts successfully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmL (Mar 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Ladies! We've got a new 100 point code!
> 
> GAP10
> 
> Just used it on both my accounts successfully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!! I used this - and it let me pay with points. So, I basically got the box for free! Also, I finally reached ace status   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2015)

GAP10 works for both Men's and Women's boxes.  Woohooo!  I'm reactivating one of my Men's subs, which I only do with a 100-point promo code.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 24, 2015)

I was thinking about adding a 2nd subscription (Women's monthly) to take advantage of this new code. If I sub today/tomorrow, will I be able to participate in sample choice for the April box?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2015)

EmL said:


> Thank you!! I used this - and it let me pay with points. So, I basically got the box for free! Also, I finally reached ace status   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


It won't let me pay with points unless I have something in addition to a subscription in my cart.  Also, screw the Men's box, I want to sub for the Women's box on all 3 of my accounts.  I think it's too late to get in on sample choice now, but the boxes, OMG ...  They look so cute in the video.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2015)

Just used GAP10 on the Birchbox Man.  I kiiinda want another box again but I'm trying to cut back!


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 27, 2015)

EmL said:


> Thank you!! I used this - and it let me pay with points. So, I basically got the box for free! Also, I finally reached ace status   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


Same here!



PeridotCricket said:


> It won't let me pay with points unless I have something in addition to a subscription in my cart.  Also, screw the Men's box, I want to sub for the Women's box on all 3 of my accounts.  I think it's too late to get in on sample choice now, but the boxes, OMG ...  They look so cute in the video.


I added something else to my cart, went through almost all of the checkout process (selected pay with points, etc) and then went back to the cart and removed that other item and then it showed my balance as zero and the 100 points paying for the subscription. I wasn't even trying to do this, I just was interested to see if it would let me put the order through and it did so nothing changes and now I have an April box (I had canceled this account) and Ace status and my 100 points from GAP10!


----------



## artemiss (Mar 27, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Same here!
> 
> I added something else to my cart, went through almost all of the checkout process (selected pay with points, etc) and then went back to the cart and removed that other item and then it showed my balance as zero and the 100 points paying for the subscription. I wasn't even trying to do this, I just was interested to see if it would let me put the order through and it did so nothing changes and now I have an April box (I had canceled this account) and Ace status and my 100 points from GAP10!


Really? I tried that with a men's sub and no matter how far I went, if I went back and took out the other item, it still told me I needed a card for a subscription. I ended up with something I will use, but I thought I had heard that this was possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 28, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Ladies! We've got a new 100 point code!
> 
> GAP10
> 
> Just used it on both my accounts successfully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you use it on your ACE account? Did it remove your ACE status?

When should I use it on my current account so that I won't receive another March box? 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you use it on your ACE account? Did it remove your ACE status?
> 
> When should I use it on my current account so that I won't receive another March box?
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have two Ace accounts and have unsubbed/resubbed on both of them many times and it has never removed my Ace status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As long as your March box has already shipped, you can unsub/resub. So in the future (for example in April) If you get a 100 point code on April 1st, it's best to wait until after your April box has shipped. Once you have a tracking number for the April box, you can safely cancel and resubscribe with the 100 point code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 28, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I have two Ace accounts and have unsubbed/resubbed on both of them many times and it has never removed my Ace status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As long as your March box has already shipped, you can unsub/resub. So in the future (for example in April) If you get a 100 point code on April 1st, it's best to wait until after your April box has shipped. Once you have a tracking number for the April box, you can safely cancel and resubscribe with the 100 point code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Something weird happened just now (in a good way): I unsubbed my second box couple weeks ago because I was disappointed. I used my Ace account's referral link to resub on the second account and used the GAP10 code. I had 51 points before and 161 points after. But I did not receive 50 points on my Ace account, so I thought it's because I didn't send the e-mail and just used the referral link. So, I unsubbed the second account and tried to send referral e-mail from the Ace which did not go through (it said ineligible e-mail address, probably because my other e-mail is in their system already). So, I went back and resubbed using SUBSCRIBENOW50 code and used my 100 points to pay for the box. I just paid the tax 70 cents and now have 111 points. SWEET  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, I didn't plan it that way but it turned out good. If you did not use SUBSCRIBENOW50 code yet, give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am planning to use the gap code + paying with the points after I receive my sample review points to reach 100 points on my Ace account mid April.

I love Birchbox points system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 28, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I have two Ace accounts and have unsubbed/resubbed on both of them many times and it has never removed my Ace status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As long as your March box has already shipped, you can unsub/resub. So in the future (for example in April) If you get a 100 point code on April 1st, it's best to wait until after your April box has shipped. Once you have a tracking number for the April box, you can safely cancel and resubscribe with the 100 point code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now the happiness wave is over, I started worrying about a possible double charge. The cancelled sub order status is "Complete" and new sub order status is "Processing". I see both pending charges on my CC as expected. Will the first (cancelled) one disappear after a while? Should I wait for a few days or contact them now to make sure?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 29, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Now the happiness wave is over, I started worrying about a possible double charge. The cancelled sub order status is "Complete" and new sub order status is "Processing". I see both pending charges on my CC as expected. Will the first (cancelled) one disappear after a while? Should I wait for a few days or contact them now to make sure?


I would contact them just to be sure!


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 29, 2015)

I got a 3rd account, simply for the referrals points on my ACE account and used GAP10.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 30, 2015)

Birchbox aces - they have a new code _*ALLACES*  _if you have been an ACE for a year (which I am)

It is worth 15.00 for any product in their aces shop

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/ace-anniversary

I picked up the https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/ace-anniversary/roosevelt-supply-bicolor-tote in the olive as I figured that I would get a lot of use out of - I liked the kelly green, but the olive is more neutral.  I purchased it for $1.06!!

yeah


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 30, 2015)

Resubbed using gap10. I am torn between waiting until I get my review points for April to get the thing I want for free or paying the difference right now to avoid it getting sold out.  :blink:


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Birchbox aces - they have a new code _*ALLACES*  _if you have been an ACE for a year (which I am)
> 
> It is worth 15.00 for any product in their aces shop
> 
> ...


I thought that was pretty awesome of them to send us those codes, even if it's for only a specific grouping of items- but it's good that they included some lower-priced items in there as well for anyone who just wanted to use the coupon and not spend any money!

Here was my order with the Aces coupon!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 30, 2015)

Weird, the code isn't working for me, but I've been an ace since they introduced the program, just like the rest of you.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 30, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Weird, the code isn't working for me, but I've been an ace since they introduced the program, just like the rest of you.


There's a specific link you need to use and choose from a selection of products- that might be the reason?

Men's Link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/ace-anniversary/men?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=033015_M_A_Anniv&amp;utm_campaign=033015_M_A_AceAnniv

Women's Link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/ace-anniversary/women?limit=all&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=033015_M_A_Anniv&amp;utm_campaign=033015_M_A_AceAnniv

Weirdly enough, I only got it on my Birchbox Man account, I had to switch the link to "women" in order to use it for my regular bb account haha

Edit: ohh I noticed biancardi already posted the link? I would message Birchbox and ask them for your coupon code/link and tell them you've been an ace for a year already!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I would contact them just to be sure!


CS confirmed that the pending charges will drop, they will only charge the 70 cents on April 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Mar 31, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> CS confirmed that the pending charges will drop, they will only charge the 70 cents on April 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Their CS is _so_ on point. I know can be sometimes be picky and difficult (hey, I worked HARD for that money!) but even in instances where I have found something amiss, they have stepped up and made it right faster than most companies even get back to you the first time. Despite only being a $10 box, with my multiple subs+add-on orders, even without points, which are awesome, I spend more with them than any other sub, and don't even feel bad.

Other box companies should take note, as this is a business model than not only brings people in, but KEEPS them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Not to mention, happy customers send referrals. Unhappy ones remember that one time you screwed them over, and warn all their friends away.


----------



## catipa (Mar 31, 2015)

I used the ALLACES code and got the PINCH Provisions® Confection Minimergency® Kit for $1.00.  Very cool!!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 31, 2015)

I scored a $3 Stila shadow, yay!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Their CS is _so_ on point. I know can be sometimes be picky and difficult (hey, I worked HARD for that money!) but even in instances where I have found something amiss, they have stepped up and made it right faster than most companies even get back to you the first time. Despite only being a $10 box, with my multiple subs+add-on orders, even without points, which are awesome, I spend more with them than any other sub, and don't even feel bad.
> 
> Other box companies should take note, as this is a business model than not only brings people in, but KEEPS them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Not to mention, happy customers send referrals. Unhappy ones remember that one time you screwed them over, and warn all their friends away.


I'm kind of upset now.

My credit card is permanently charged for $10.70 and $0.70 although $10.70 should not even be there and $0.70 should not appear before tomorrow (as pending) since it belongs to April 2015 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I do agree, Birchbox CS is usually awesome. I hope the awesome CS will be able to solve my problem soon, too  =)


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 31, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I'm kind of upset now.
> 
> My credit card is permanently charged for $10.70 and $0.70 although $10.70 should not even be there and $0.70 should not appear before tomorrow (as pending) since it belongs to April 2015 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I do agree, Birchbox CS is usually awesome. I hope the awesome CS will be able to solve my problem soon, too  =)


Sometimes I have better luck on the phone. :/


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Sometimes I have better luck on the phone. :/


Thanks.

This is my first call and I spoke with Kristina.

Unfortunately, she messed up my account! She cancelled my subscription (although she was not supposed to do that), she said she will give my 100 points back which did not happen. The $0.70 to be refunded still remains to be seen.

Now I have to resubscribe for May but I cannot use the code that I used in the cancelled order, well because she cancelled!

I am extremely disappointed. I will never call CS again. They act a bit slower through e-mail but at least they think before acting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 31, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is my first call and I spoke with Kristina.
> 
> ...


Whoa. I wonder if asking for a supervisor would help. I've had them mess up so much via emails, I guess I'm pretty negative about the email route.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2015)

She did not even listen to what I was saying and she had an annoying attitude (interrupting, talking over me, assuming things I haven't even said etc) so I doubt asking for a supervisor would help.
I replied to the call summary e-mail to tell her about my disappointment, how she did not listen, and the chain of actions she took I did not even authorize including canceling my subscription.
I am seriously considering closing both my accounts if I do not hear an apology. This was an upsetting experience :/


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 1, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> She did not even listen to what I was saying and she had an annoying attitude (interrupting, talking over me, assuming things I haven't even said etc) so I doubt asking for a supervisor would help.
> 
> I replied to the call summary e-mail to tell her about my disappointment, how she did not listen, and the chain of actions she took I did not even authorize including canceling my subscription.
> 
> I am seriously considering closing both my accounts if I do not hear an apology. This was an upsetting experience :/


I've seen on here before that someone had a less than wonderful experience with cs and left comments like yours on the summary email. I believe they got back to her super quick and worked to resolve the issues.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 1, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> She did not even listen to what I was saying and she had an annoying attitude (interrupting, talking over me, assuming things I haven't even said etc) so I doubt asking for a supervisor would help.
> 
> I replied to the call summary e-mail to tell her about my disappointment, how she did not listen, and the chain of actions she took I did not even authorize including canceling my subscription.
> 
> I am seriously considering closing both my accounts if I do not hear an apology. This was an upsetting experience :/


That really sucks. I'm sorry. That is the same issue I have with the emails (not reading them, condescending responses, etc).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 1, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> That really sucks. I'm sorry. That is the same issue I have with the emails (not reading them, condescending responses, etc).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww thank you  :hugs3:

Still no reply, no resolution, and no refund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 2, 2015)

I received a call from Kristina's manager Madison today and she genuinely apologized for the rude behavior. She also promised to send me my April box tracking number when it ships out, since I won't be able to see it on my account. All is well now, it is good to know that rudeness was not the new norm and it was just an exception.
Thank you for your sympathy, this hug is for all of you  :hugs3:


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

There is a new code for a Juicy Beauty Green Apple kit with $25+ purchase with a code *JBSAMPLER* in the bonus shop.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 3, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Same here!
> 
> I added something else to my cart, went through almost all of the checkout process (selected pay with points, etc) and then went back to the cart and removed that other item and then it showed my balance as zero and the 100 points paying for the subscription. I wasn't even trying to do this, I just was interested to see if it would let me put the order through and it did so nothing changes and now I have an April box (I had canceled this account) and Ace status and my 100 points from GAP10!


In fact, I can't even USE my points if I have a sub in my cart..anyone else having that problem?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

BBJETBLUE15 - gets you 15% off - this worked for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 5, 2015)

thanks @@biancardi - I just used that BBJETBLUE15 code, plus $40 in points - final cost of my order came to 80 cents!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 8, 2015)

beautyblender® double

View Product Page · Write a Product Review

$28.95

Ordered: 1

$28.95

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack

View Product Page · Write a Product Review

$10.00

Ordered: 1

$10.00

BAGGU® Duck Bag

Color

Sailor Stripe

View Product Page · Write a Product Review

$26.00

Ordered: 1

$26.00

Subtotal	$64.95

Shipping &amp; Handling	$0.00

Discount (20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)	-$20.99

400 reward points	-$40.00

Grand Total	$3.96

Figured it was time for me to give the "real" beauty blender a go - &amp; it's a less crazy price (even pre discounts &amp; points) than the typical $20 @ Sephora.

Been eyeing the Baggu Duck bag for ages. Went back &amp; forth between the striped &amp; the solid navy a million times but went for the striped in the end, figuring it's a bit more unique but will still go w/ a lot.

white/ ivory bags usually scare me a bit - in terms of how easily they get dirty - but knowing it's machine washable (woohoo!) makes that much less of an issue, if any.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 10, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> Been eyeing the Baggu Duck bag for ages. Went back &amp; forth between the striped &amp; the solid navy a million times but went for the striped in the end, figuring it's a bit more unique but will still go w/ a lot.white/ ivory bags usually scare me a bit - in terms of how easily they get dirty - but knowing it's machine washable (woohoo!) makes that much less of an issue, if any.



I've been using mine almost daily to bring stuff to work and it still looks great - it's been over a year and a half! I actually bought another one a few months back when I had excess points and a good promo!


----------



## bridgigolf (Apr 10, 2015)

I just tried the JILLIAN code from a couple pages back, and it does not work any longer.

the GAP10 code still does work, and i was able to re-subscribe for 100 points.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 11, 2015)

artemiss said:


> In fact, I can't even USE my points if I have a sub in my cart..anyone else having that problem?


Birchbox CS told me that there is a glitch in the system and they actually cancel the subscription automatically if it is paid with points. So, I guess they fixed the problem.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Birchbox CS told me that there is a glitch in the system and they actually cancel the subscription automatically if it is paid with points. So, I guess they fixed the problem.


I got the April box with points.

Gap10 doesn't seem to work any longer.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I got the April box with points.
> 
> Gap10 doesn't seem to work any longer.


I think you are lucky.

They messed up my subscription big time, double charged, canceled the subscription purchased with points without permission. When supervisor called to apologize for the rude CS person I dealt with on the phone, she stressed many times that they are canceling the subs paid with points since they need the amount to rebill. I think it's best if you keep an eye on your credit card activities around the 1st of next month to avoid extra charges or any missing charge.

That's weird. GAP10 is supposed to expire on 05/18/2015. Did you use it before? You can use it only once, the next time you try it does not go through.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think you are lucky.
> 
> They messed up my subscription big time, double charged, canceled the subscription purchased with points without permission. When supervisor called to apologize for the rude CS person I dealt with on the phone, she stressed many times that they are canceling the subs paid with points since they need the amount to rebill. I think it's best if you keep an eye on your credit card activities around the 1st of next month to avoid extra charges or any missing charge.
> 
> That's weird. GAP10 is supposed to expire on 05/18/2015. Did you use it before? You can use it only once, the next time you try it does not go through.


I think they say whatever they want/need to at the time and it may or may not be true. I know people have been told different things in the past about various issues. I don't see a way of how they can charge me for April after the fact. The order was accepted and my box has shipped. I did cancel that sub anyway since literally the only reason I even kept it on for April was because it let me pay for it in points, otherwise I would have canceled it after March. I came here to post that it let me do that because I thought maybe the rules had changed and then I saw someone else saying they paid in points too. Guess I was lucky but it was their system that allowed it, so I feel they have no right to cancel on people who paid with points anyway. It sucks they messed yours up so bad, I don't think that's right at all!!

Regarding gap10, I tried on an account that hadn't used it yet and I tried without even signing up an account (not being logged in to any of my accounts) and it said it wasn't valid. I did see that expiration so I thought it was weird. I just tried again and it also said it wasn't valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

Do we have a % off code for less than $35? (mobile20, welcome15, takeoff20 don't work)


----------



## biancardi (Apr 13, 2015)

nothing seems to work right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried a bunch of them yesterday and nada..


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> nothing seems to work right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried a bunch of them yesterday and nada..


Yeah, I think all that works right now is BBJETBLUE15 for 15% off $50+. As soon as we get a 20%+ one for $35+ or less I'm ordering!

EDIT: Just now on the BB site there was a banner stating that all Liz Earle products are 20% off 'for 24 hours' with code *SHOPLIZEARLE* not sure when that started/how much time is left but if you're looking to get Liz Earle products you can get that 20% off evidently.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Yeah, I think all that works right now is BBJETBLUE15 for 15% off $50+. As soon as we get a 20%+ one for $35+ or less I'm ordering!
> 
> EDIT: Just now on the BB site there was a banner stating that all Liz Earle products are 20% off 'for 24 hours' with code *SHOPLIZEARLE* not sure when that started/how much time is left but if you're looking to get Liz Earle products you can get that 20% off evidently.





biancardi said:


> nothing seems to work right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried a bunch of them yesterday and nada..


I think the codes and expiry dates here are pretty accurate: http://www.goodsearch.com/birchbox/coupons

I just used TAKEOFF20 to get: Benefit Watt's Up!, TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixir Scent (Absinthe), and a Mystery Sample Pack. The total came to $47 and after the code + 200 points I paid $11.67  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have always wanted to try that TokyoMilk lip elixir and Watt's Up keeps going out of stock I didn't want to miss it again although I still have some more.

Some of the codes are expiring in a few days, hope you can use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Apr 14, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think the codes and expiry dates here are pretty accurate: http://www.goodsearch.com/birchbox/coupons
> 
> I just used TAKEOFF20 to get: Benefit Watt's Up!, TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixir Scent (Absinthe), and a Mystery Sample Pack. The total came to $47 and after the code + 200 points I paid $11.67  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


While I have never tried the Asinthe, I have that lip elixir in the cherry bourbon, the salted caramel, the clove cigarette and the coco noir. Coco noir is hands down my favorite, but I actually really like them all, and despite having a bit of a 'heavy' texture, they don't give me lipline acne like most lip products of that 'weight' do.

The tins are hit or miss though, two of them is nearly impossible to open, while the other two are just fine.

ETA: Of course, I am 2 points away from the next $10 increment on one account, and 15 points on the other, so hopefully next month will have good codes. :/


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 14, 2015)

artemiss said:


> While I have never tried the Asinthe, I have that lip elixir in the cherry bourbon, the salted caramel, the clove cigarette and the coco noir. Coco noir is hands down my favorite, but I actually really like them all, and despite having a bit of a 'heavy' texture, they don't give me lipline acne like most lip products of that 'weight' do.
> 
> The tins are hit or miss though, two of them is nearly impossible to open, while the other two are just fine.
> 
> ETA: Of course, I am 2 points away from the next $10 increment on one account, and 15 points on the other, so hopefully next month will have good codes. :/


Yay! I am more excited now. I will let you know how Absinthe is when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was only 12 points away from having $30 in points but since I do not expect to resubscribe that account, I just purchased. This is the account they messed up so bad, so I am still a bit heartbroken. If I see a fantastic sample choice next month maybe I will reconsider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need that GAP10 code so bad to use it on my main account. I sent a Facebook message to CS rep Kirby regarding this, she said it should work on monthly rebillable subscription. If it does not work, she asked us to send her a message with the associated e-mail address after subscribing so that she will apply the points.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 14, 2015)

I am not sure if it's wise to unsubscribe-resubscribe on my current account and contact Birchbox Facebook CS Kirby to get the GAP10 code points applied, since it does not work automatically.
Would you do it or wait for another 100 point code to do it?


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 14, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think the codes and expiry dates here are pretty accurate: http://www.goodsearch.com/birchbox/coupons
> 
> I just used TAKEOFF20 to get: Benefit Watt's Up!, TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixir Scent (Absinthe), and a Mystery Sample Pack. The total came to $47 and after the code + 200 points I paid $11.67  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


TakeOff20 must have a limit because it won't work for me; I'm sure I've used it in the past, but not recently. Thanks for the site, bookmarked! I have quite a few of the Tokyo Milk elixirs and I like them and have given several away. Never tried/smelled Absinthe, however.



artemiss said:


> While I have never tried the Asinthe, I have that lip elixir in the cherry bourbon, the salted caramel, the clove cigarette and the coco noir. Coco noir is hands down my favorite, but I actually really like them all, and despite having a bit of a 'heavy' texture, they don't give me lipline acne like most lip products of that 'weight' do.
> 
> The tins are hit or miss though, two of them is nearly impossible to open, while the other two are just fine.
> 
> ETA: Of course, I am 2 points away from the next $10 increment on one account, and 15 points on the other, so hopefully next month will have good codes. :/


I agree about the tins but I've only had 1 or 2 that were hard. I've tried all you have and I also like La Vie En Rose as well!



pearldrop said:


> I am not sure if it's wise to unsubscribe-resubscribe on my current account and contact Birchbox Facebook CS Kirby to get the GAP10 code points applied, since it does not work automatically.
> 
> Would you do it or wait for another 100 point code to do it?


I'd just wait. Maybe people got the expiration date wrong and it's expired?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 14, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> TakeOff20 must have a limit because it won't work for me; I'm sure I've used it in the past, but not recently. Thanks for the site, bookmarked! I have quite a few of the Tokyo Milk elixirs and I like them and have given several away. Never tried/smelled Absinthe, however.
> 
> I agree about the tins but I've only had 1 or 2 that were hard. I've tried all you have and I also like La Vie En Rose as well!
> 
> I'd just wait. Maybe people got the expiration date wrong and it's expired?


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She said it should work which makes me think it is not expired.

But, it feels weird to share such info with a CS so I think I will wait as you said.

Do they bring in a 100 code every month? Are they usually launched towards the end of the month?

I have never paid attention before I learned that we can do this to get points, now I am too excited to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 14, 2015)

Got a great deal: 40 cents out of pocket!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 14, 2015)

I do think that there is a limit to the codes and how often you use them.  I used the BB one a few weeks ago and now I cannot.  I think it has a time expiry on it or something.  Maybe I need to use my other account - haha


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 15, 2015)

Question, ladies:  I currently have 417 points saved up.  My order is coming to $33 - is there a way that I can only use 300 points, then pay the 3?  As opposed to automatically using 400 points? It seems to be automatically filling in 400 points.

Thanks!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Question, ladies:  I currently have 417 points saved up.  My order is coming to $33 - is there a way that I can only use 300 points, then pay the 3?  As opposed to automatically using 400 points? It seems to be automatically filling in 400 points.
> 
> Thanks!


As far as I know it allows you to use the maximum amount available, so if you attempt to pay with points they will take all 400 and you will have only 17 left in your account. I would suggest adding a small item such as Tokyo Milk Lip Elixir (I just did the same thing a few days ago). This $7 product will make your total $40 so you will only pay tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The point situation is explained in FAQ (https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#faq-19). Here is a quote:

"Please note that Birchbox Points can only be used in increments of 100 (ie: 200 Birchbox Points will be applied to cover a purchase of $16.99.)"

Hope this helps.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> As far as I know it allows you to use the maximum amount available, so if you attempt to pay with points they will take all 400 and you will have only 17 left in your account. I would suggest adding a small item such as Tokyo Milk Lip Elixir (I just did the same thing a few days ago). This $7 product will make your total $40 so you will only pay tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The point situation is explained in FAQ (https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#faq-19). Here is a quote:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response!  I guess my issue was that I was hoping to only use *some* of my current points.  But I can sort of see why they wouldn't want us to save them.

I'm wondering if I should just keep saving my points until I have enough for a huge haul and maybe some bonus items...


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Thanks for your response!  I guess my issue was that I was hoping to only use *some* of my current points.  But I can sort of see why they wouldn't want us to save them.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just keep saving my points until I have enough for a huge haul and maybe some bonus items...


I expect them to bring in new codes towards the end of the month since most codes will expire in a few days. They are also launching a mothers' day box which also looks nice. If you are not in a hurry, saving up for more may be a good idea.

I am way too impatient to do that, the maximum I can withhold my shopping urge is about half a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 16, 2015)

I just used SUBSCRIBENOW50 to resub my account for 50 extra points (the 100 point codes were not working for me). Within a week, I should also get another 10 points for sharing by subscription on twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Question: since I already got an April box will my first resub box be April or May? The order said it would ship 4/26 which sounds like an April box.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 16, 2015)

BBJETBLUE15 worked for me just now.  I know I hadn't used it before.  No other codes worked...probably because I've used all of the discount codes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So BB obsessed.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 16, 2015)

MrsMeow said:


> BBJETBLUE15 worked for me just now.  I know I hadn't used it before.  No other codes worked...probably because I've used all of the discount codes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So BB obsessed.


It must just be that most codes don't work until after the 15th, because I tried unsuccessfully to use this a couple of days ago when I made an order with points to clear out an account before I cancelled it, but now it is working just fine for me..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I just used SUBSCRIBENOW50 to resub my account for 50 extra points (the 100 point codes were not working for me). Within a week, I should also get another 10 points for sharing by subscription on twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question: since I already got an April box will my first resub box be April or May? The order said it would ship 4/26 which sounds like an April box.
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


May.  The website always says it will ship 10 days after any re-sub, but you cannot get 2 boxes on 1 account in the same month.  Of course, there is the gift sub exception where I paid for my Aug. &amp; Sept. 2014 boxes and Bb thought I wanted my gift sub on that account to start in Sept. as well.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 16, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> May. The website always says it will ship 10 days after any re-sub, but you cannot get 2 boxes on 1 account in the same month. Of course, there is the gift sub exception where I paid for my Aug. &amp; Sept. 2014 boxes and Bb thought I wanted my gift sub on that account to start in Sept. as well.


Oh good - I like my April box but didn't really want a second one. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I just used SUBSCRIBENOW50 to resub my account for 50 extra points (the 100 point codes were not working for me). Within a week, I should also get another 10 points for sharing by subscription on twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question: since I already got an April box will my first resub box be April or May? The order said it would ship 4/26 which sounds like an April box.
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yesterday, I did the same thing too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> May.  The website always says it will ship 10 days after any re-sub, but you cannot get 2 boxes on 1 account in the same month.  Of course, there is the gift sub exception where I paid for my Aug. &amp; Sept. 2014 boxes and Bb thought I wanted my gift sub on that account to start in Sept. as well.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

What does BBJETBLUE15 do? I've never used it.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> What does BBJETBLUE15 do? I've never used it.


It takes 15% off in orders $50+

If you are planning to use it hurry up, it expires tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> What does BBJETBLUE15 do? I've never used it.


15% off an order of $35 or more.  Take20Off seems to be valid for me every 2 months or so.  I usually wait until then or use an anniversary code.

Oops, I guess it's $50 or more.  Take20Off workd with $35 or more.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> 15% off an order of $35 or more.  Take20Off seems to be valid for me every 2 months or so.  I usually wait until then or use an anniversary code.
> 
> Oops, I guess it's $50 or more.  Take20Off workd with $35 or more.


I used TAKEOFF20 before and only saw listings for it online. Is TAKE20OFF a different code?


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 18, 2015)

*TAKEOFF10 *for $10 off $50 (but really off $40 when you count the free mystery pack, so 25% off!!!!) - said 24 hours only and I got in this morning but just noticed it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I used TAKEOFF20 before and only saw listings for it online. Is TAKE20OFF a different code?


I got another e-mail a couple days ago.  I could swear it said TAKE20OFF.  And, of course, I can't find it now.  I probably have the code wrong.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone know of any active 100 pt subscribe codes out there? I want to re-sub one account for May, and was planning to use GAP 10 (which I used last month on an different account), but it seems GAP10 is no longer valid. I know there's SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points, but I would rather wait a few days and see if any new 100 point codes are released before re-subbing. 

TIA!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2015)

Try: bbstore100


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Try: bbstore100


This did not work for me (neither monthly nor annual) and I tried it on a new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> This did not work for me (neither monthly nor annual) and I tried it on a new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, sadly invalid.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 20, 2015)

100 points when you spend 30+ using *100FORME* (awsome deal...except I just spent $30 yesterday!!)


----------



## spfobsessed (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello all, I vaguely remember someone posting a link to cancel your current subscriptions before your cancellation link shows up on you account. Does anyone have that link or did I dream it? Thanks!

Edit: Duh, found it for myself! It's https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/ if anyone needs it.


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone used the 100forme code? I was about to today and then discovered that it's not actually 100 extra points, its 70 extra points. Trying to decide if I want to email birchbox and point out that the wording definitely makes it sound like you get 100 extra points or if I should just use a different code. Decisions decisions. I have a $45 order in my cart right now and $20 in points begging to be spent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Has anyone used the 100forme code? I was about to today and then discovered that it's not actually 100 extra points, its 70 extra points. Trying to decide if I want to email birchbox and point out that the wording definitely makes it sound like you get 100 extra points or if I should just use a different code. Decisions decisions. I have a $45 order in my cart right now and $20 in points begging to be spent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, it does suck.  I used my 10.00 points and it was less than 100 points total.


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 21, 2015)

I scrolled to the bottom of the email to read the fine print and sure enough it says that you will get 70 extra points with your order. Looks like I'll be leaving this order in my cart for now.

ETA: just used takeoff10 for $10 off my "$55" purchase (really $45 plus the sample pack). With the $20 in points brought it down to $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I scrolled to the bottom of the email to read the fine print and sure enough it says that you will get 70 extra points with your order. Looks like I'll be leaving this order in my cart for now.
> 
> ETA: just used takeoff10 for $10 off my "$55" purchase (really $45 plus the sample pack). With the $20 in points brought it down to $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well that is sneaky. I was considering making a purchase, but now I'm not going to bother.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Anyone know of any active 100 pt subscribe codes out there? I want to re-sub one account for May, and was planning to use GAP 10 (which I used last month on an different account), but it seems GAP10 is no longer valid. I know there's SUBSCRIBENOW50 for 50 points, but I would rather wait a few days and see if any new 100 point codes are released before re-subbing.
> 
> TIA!


BBJETBLUE10

This just worked for me for a monthly subscription on my existing account. I received a total of 110 points after I paid for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 26, 2015)

@@pearldrop  Thanks - BBJETBLUE10 worked for me!


----------



## spfobsessed (Apr 26, 2015)

@@pearldrop Thanks! BBJETBLUE10 worked for me, too!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> @@pearldrop  Thanks - BBJETBLUE10 worked for me!


I am such a sucker for a good 100 point code, I resuscitated the second Ace account I decided not to use again.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 26, 2015)

I cancelled and resubbed using the code. I feel guilty but then I think of the fact that I have four bottles of Beaver shampoo and conditioner, and two foil packs of wet wipes from last month.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2015)

I wish I didn't use the 50 point code on my main account 10 days ago :/ 
Now, I know that good codes come right before the sample choice time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Use coupon code BLEND by May 15th to get this free Beauty Blender Sponge and Cleanser ($26 Value) free with your first Birchbox!


----------



## pearldrop (May 12, 2015)

Thanks @@lauradiniwilk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Self questioning:
Do I already have an almost brand new Beauty Blender? Yup!
Do I use it frequently? Nope.
Do I need another blender? Nope.
Did I resubscribe on my second account using the code? Absolutely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I started disliking the samples of Birchbox but my love for their point system grows every single day. Another month will at least move up my 262 points so that I can get something better+mystery sample pack next month with the free $30. 

Do we receive the blender with our June box or are they going to ship it separately?
I did not see any information on how to deliver the blenders.


----------



## cpl100 (May 12, 2015)

Normally is there tax charged on a monthly sub?  I am making a new sub for this deal.  In the past I did a year and then three months and don't recall tax being charged.  Thanks.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (May 12, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Normally is there tax charged on a monthly sub? I am making a new sub for this deal. In the past I did a year and then three months and don't recall tax being charged. Thanks.


Depending on where you live they may have added sales tax. I'm in California and they recently started charging tax in April.


----------



## Saffyra (May 12, 2015)

Yep, they started charging tax here in WA just lately, too. April I think.


----------



## cpl100 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you both.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 12, 2015)

When I signed up for a yearly my gwp (a cynthia Rowlette eye shadow palette) came in a box by itself. Although some people did get theirs with their box. I think it could go either way with these blenders.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2015)

Can someone help me out with this?  I have one month left (June) in a year sub.  I want to use the BLEND code to get the Beauty Blender/cleaner.  If I cancel my current sub now and then re-sub using the BLEND code will I still get my last box from the 12 month sub that is ending or will I lose out on the one?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with the BLEND code? it appears to no longer be working. Was this a "while supplies last" thing? It says its good til the 15th but...


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Has anyone had issues with the BLEND code? it appears to no longer be working. Was this a "while supplies last" thing? It says its good til the 15th but...


Yes. Won't work for me.


----------



## sweetharlot (May 13, 2015)

jkwynn said:


> Yes. Won't work for me.


This. I read somewhere? they were out.  &lt;_&lt;

Guess I'm waiting for a 100 point code.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 14, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> This. I read somewhere? they were out. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Guess I'm waiting for a 100 point code.


BBJETBLUE10 just worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (May 14, 2015)

Went to the site to pick up the Jane Iredale Just Kissed lippy that was sampled in a recent box. That is $25, so I tried all the codes. Only BBJETBLUE15 worked for me (15% off), but it still worked out well. I ended up adding on the Marcelle Hydra-C set for $42 and the mystery sample pack of course. I had some points, and I ended up paying $26 or essentially the price of the lippy that I was going to get anyway. Instead, I also got the sample pack and $72 worth of other products...plus the 50/50 shot on the sample pack.

As an aside, the Marcelle set is a great value if you liked the gel they sent out this month. The product volumes are all listed, and they are all full size. The description says it also comes with a pouch. It's the gel (which is $24 alone), eye gel-cream, exfoliator and cleanser. The product RV is $67, so I assume they are saying the pouch is worth $5. FYI in case anyone else liked that sample.

This sort of thing is why I consistently stay with and come back to Birchbox, even with some pretty meh (and also pretty amazing) box months.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 14, 2015)

Are there any current codes floating around? I couldn't get BBJETBLUE15 to work for me and I really want to order new face wash before the one I have now runs out!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 15, 2015)

Used BB50OFF to save 50% off my monthly box.

I cancelled and resubscribed so my June box was $5

I couldn't find any usable 100 point codes that worked for me, so this was my best option.


----------



## UberClaire (May 18, 2015)

I have 99 points. UGH. Anybody know of a 10 point link, like a post to Facebook or something to earn 10 points?


----------



## ScopeIt (May 18, 2015)

You could cancel and resub!


----------



## EricaD (May 19, 2015)

Anyone else get their box they signed up for using BLEND? Were the beautyblender/cleanser supposed to come with the box?

I signed up at 5 pm on May 11, so I'm pretty sure the code was still working, and it showed as applied, but I got my box and there was nothing else with it.

Edit: Looked on MSA and several girls there got their boxes with no beautyblender. I really hope Birchbox honors this promo for those of us who used this choose while it was still working and showing up as applied in our carts.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 20, 2015)

EricaD said:


> Anyone else get their box they signed up for using BLEND? Were the beautyblender/cleanser supposed to come with the box?
> 
> I signed up at 5 pm on May 11, so I'm pretty sure the code was still working, and it showed as applied, but I got my box and there was nothing else with it.
> 
> Edit: Looked on MSA and several girls there got their boxes with no beautyblender. I really hope Birchbox honors this promo for those of us who used this choose while it was still working and showing up as applied in our carts.


I think it is either coming with June's box or by itself.  If this is a brand new sub you could write to CS and ask.


----------



## Jen51 (May 20, 2015)

I got an email from Birchbox saying it was going to be sent separately.


----------



## Angela Pagano (May 20, 2015)

I am pretty new here and am going through all of these wonderful codes to see if there are any I haven't already used. lol. I was wondering if any of you ladies ever use cashback sites to maximize your birchbox purchases?

I know it's not much you earn.. but I'm such a cheapo. Lol. Mr. Rebates currently gives 3% cashback just for clicking into birchbox through them. It's totally free and they deposit your earnings to paypal when you hit a certain amount. If anyone doesn't already do this and would like to check it out feel free to use my referral link (link removed)

There is also another great site Cashbackholic (here is the direct link to their birchbox page http://www.cashbackholic.com/compare.php?s=birchbox&amp;button=Search ) it tells you who is offering how much back for purchases on almost every site. I have earned over $100 through ebates, mr.rebates, etc. Not from birchbox only (I only earned like a couple bucks for them), but Walmart, Sephora, Kmart, ToysRUS, etc. It's free. No credit card info needed. You can even earn miles in some cases or money for your kid's college. Pretty cool.

And back to birchbox.. you can still earn points, use points and coupon codes. It's the best way to maximize your deals. I'm sorry if I have said info that has already been said. Like I said I'm new here, and have yet to see a post about cashback sites.. so my apologies if this is redundant. 

Wow I totally sounded like an infomercial. Take the info and do what you will. I look forward to meeting and chatting with you all and sharing deals. xoxo


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2015)

Memorial Day Weekend Special: Get 70 Extra Points When You Spend $30+ with Code LONGWEEKEND.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 26, 2015)

There is a Style Me Pretty box available for subscriptions (or there soon will be).

I found this link: http://www.stylemepretty.com/2015/05/26/get-your-style-me-pretty-i-definitely-do-box-with-birchbox/

And this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/subscription

Briefly, I found a third link which noted that you can subscribe and receive the Style Me Pretty box as your first box with the code SMPBOX. I can't find that link now. I'm not sure if this offer is live yet, but it is at least something to keep in mind in the near future. Personally, I think the box looks great. It also looks like it will automatically be the first box for any gift subscription.

Edit:

Here's the third link with the code: http://join.birchbox.com/stylemepretty/?ref=ptr&amp;ref_medium=SITE&amp;ref_source=SMP


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2015)

20% off 35% orders code FIRST20OFF expires 6/1


----------



## BreZblue (May 29, 2015)

I finally got my beautyblender today from the beautyblender promo, I'm excited to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 29, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I finally got my beautyblender today from the beautyblender promo, I'm excited to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I checked my mailbox and all I got were bills.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## EricaD (May 29, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I finally got my beautyblender today from the beautyblender promo, I'm excited to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine, too!


----------



## pearldrop (May 29, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I checked my mailbox and all I got were bills.  &lt;_&lt;


Same here :/

Where are you little blender? Come to mommy, I need you


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> BBJETBLUE10 just worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I just used this on a new monthly subscription.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 3, 2015)

I just got an email with an ACES-only promo for a Perfect Hair Day shampoo and conditioner sample (shows 1 oz tubes in the pic)  from Living Proof with a $25 purchase (not subs, just products) and the promo cod*e PERFECTHAIRDAY*


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 3, 2015)

I am starting to think I'm not getting a blender because I cancelled and resubbed. They will say the code was only for new subscribers.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I am starting to think I'm not getting a blender because I cancelled and resubbed. They will say the code was only for new subscribers.


I asked BB rep Kirby in a Facebook private message and she said I will get my beautyblender in a separate shipment and I will be notified once it ships out. Since she checked through my account e-mail and knew that it was a resub before giving me that response makes me think we will be okay (fingers crossed)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a few "promo prize codes" for 25% off a monthly sub that I won't be using (I put in like every email I've ever had to up my chances  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. they all got either 25% or 50% off a monthly sub codes and I used the 50% offs already.) so, PM me if you need one and I'll send them to the first people I get msgs from until they're all gone.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone have any % off a purchase codes? I think there aren't any/many right now because they'll probably be sending subscribers out promo codes for the contest prizes but I'm hoping there'll be one I can use now...


----------



## jenacate (Jun 6, 2015)

I've got two 25% off sub codes as well if anyone wants them.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2015)

I got my beauty blender separately yesterday.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I am starting to think I'm not getting a blender because I cancelled and resubbed. They will say the code was only for new subscribers.


Did you receive your blender yet?

I contacted the CS regarding this yesterday and they shipped mine today.

If you did not receive, try contacting them. Apparently there is a glitch in their system.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you receive your blender yet?
> 
> I contacted the CS regarding this yesterday and they shipped mine today.
> 
> If you did not receive, try contacting them. Apparently there is a glitch in their system.


Katie is shipping mine now.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

I got mine a week or so ago and I don't think I used a new email address or anything.  Probably gonna cancel now as long as that isn't against the rules.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 11, 2015)

I am so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was saving up points to get the Under the Sun LE box. I reached 300 points yesterday and went to buy it but saw it is sold out! It was in stock a day earlier :/ I asked them when will it come back in stock and CS rep said it won't...


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I am so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was saving up points to get the Under the Sun LE box. I reached 300 points yesterday and went to buy it but saw it is sold out! It was in stock a day earlier :/ I asked them when will it come back in stock and CS rep said it won't...


That stinks. Do you think they will invent a new box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I am so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was saving up points to get the Under the Sun LE box. I reached 300 points yesterday and went to buy it but saw it is sold out! It was in stock a day earlier :/ I asked them when will it come back in stock and CS rep said it won't...


Me too, now I'm stuck trying to trade for the items I wanted out of that box.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> That stinks. Do you think they will invent a new box?


You're right, probably they will invent another box, but this box was so good. I am so sad that I missed it :/

It is weird to have it sold out in such a short period, that box was up for less than a month. They still have the older boxes available.

I got the Lovely Day box (+ MSP) instead with a 20% off code + $30 points, which came out to be $23. 



Bizgirlva said:


> Me too, now I'm stuck trying to trade for the items I wanted out of that box.


Oh, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted that box mainly for the bag (elephant), necklace, and shades (red). I thought they are hard to find up for trade. But, it's good to check MSA.

Which items did you want out of that box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2015)

I kinda wanted the sunglasses, CR beauty blush and bronzer, eyeshadow and nail polish.

I'll try my luck at trading.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 15, 2015)

Are there any 100 codes to resub? I know about the 50 code but I really want to wait for a better one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 15, 2015)

Last I knew BBJETBLUE10 still worked for 100 points.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 15, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Last I knew BBJETBLUE10 still worked for 100 points.


I used that one already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 16, 2015)

My Lovely Day LE box arrived today and half of the items are damaged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They came inside 3 different boxes and all of the boxes were in good shape which means these items were damaged before going inside the box...


----------



## Boadicea (Jun 17, 2015)

100 Point Promo Code: CULTURE


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 17, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> 100 Point Promo Code: CULTURE


Thanks. I just used this to unsubscribe &amp; resubscribe but it did not give 100+10 points as usual, it only gave 100 points. Do we not get points for subscription purchase anymore?

Did you get 110 points or 100 points when you used this?

I don't know if I should contact them :/


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 17, 2015)

I used the older 100 point promo code two days ago, I just checked and I also did not get the extra 10 points for my order. 

I don't think I will contact them because they would probably scold me for cancelling and resubbing so often.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 17, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> 100 Point Promo Code: CULTURE


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The loss of an extra 10 doesn't bother me - 100 total is better than 50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 17, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I used the older 100 point promo code two days ago, I just checked and I also did not get the extra 10 points for my order.
> 
> I don't think I will contact them because they would probably scold me for cancelling and resubbing so often.


I was afraid of the same too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> 100 Point Promo Code: CULTURE


Darn!   I wish I checked here before placing two different orders using the new Ace code for 70 extra points.  That code is ACESEXTRA75 for orders of $35 or more.  Or is the 100 point code just for subscriptions?  And, if so, any length subscriptions?  New to this....


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Darn!   I wish I checked here before placing two different orders using the new Ace code for 70 extra points.  That code is ACESEXTRA75 for orders of $35 or more.  Or is the 100 point code just for subscriptions?  And, if so, any length subscriptions?  New to this....


The 100 is for cancelling and resubbing your subscription.  And yes, you can use it on a month to month.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The 100 is for cancelling and resubbing your subscription.  And yes, you can use it on a month to month.


Thanks.  I have always done the year subscription (with code) but I signed up for a third box (monthly) to get the Eyeco liner this month (that joke's on me I guess!).  I just cancelled it but since there apparently are two 100 point codes, I might as well use one.  Any reason to use the older vs. the newer code?  How long should I wait to re-sign (or does it matter)?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Thanks.  I have always done the year subscription (with code) but I signed up for a third box (monthly) to get the Eyeco liner this month (that joke's on me I guess!).  I just cancelled it but since there apparently are two 100 point codes, I might as well use one.  Any reason to use the older vs. the newer code?  How long should I wait to re-sign (or does it matter)?  Thanks for the help!


You can resubscribe right after you receive your unsubscription confirmation email (which comes immediately).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 19, 2015)

Below is the reply I got about the 10 points not being applied when I purchased a monthly sub.  Personally, I think this is pretty crappy because I literally unsub &amp; resub 10+ times a year, which adds up to 100 or more points in itself, not including any codes I use for extra points.

Kathryn (Birchbox Discovery Specialist)Jun 19, 11:39 AMHi Tammy,Thanks for reaching out. I am happy to help!Unfortunately, we will no longer be awarding Birchbox points for the purchase of a Monthly Subscription. We have updated our policy and will be only awarding Birchbox points for the purchase of Yearly Subscriptions. So sorry for any confusion or disappointment this might have caused.Rest assured, you will still be able to earn Birchbox points through your monthly sample reviews and full size purchases.As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements. Thank you so much for you patience and understanding while we make these adjustments to our system.If you have any other questions or concerns from here, please don't hesitate to reply to this email and I'd be happy to help.Have a great day!xo,KathrynDiscovery Specialistinfo.birchbox.com


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 19, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Below is the reply I got about the 10 points not being applied when I purchased a monthly sub.  Personally, I think this is pretty crappy because I literally unsub &amp; resub 10+ times a year, which adds up to 100 or more points in itself, not including any codes I use for extra points.
> 
> Kathryn (Birchbox Discovery Specialist)Jun 19, 11:39 AMHi Tammy,Thanks for reaching out. I am happy to help!Unfortunately, we will no longer be awarding Birchbox points for the purchase of a Monthly Subscription. We have updated our policy and will be only awarding Birchbox points for the purchase of Yearly Subscriptions. So sorry for any confusion or disappointment this might have caused.Rest assured, you will still be able to earn Birchbox points through your monthly sample reviews and full size purchases.As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements. Thank you so much for you patience and understanding while we make these adjustments to our system.If you have any other questions or concerns from here, please don't hesitate to reply to this email and I'd be happy to help.Have a great day!xo,KathrynDiscovery Specialistinfo.birchbox.com


@@PeridotCricket thank you for asking.

I "love" how they say "As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements." when this is definitely not an improvement for our benefit, but for theirs. I do not like when small companies I love start corporatization and customer satisfaction becomes no longer the top priority. :/


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 2, 2015)

Just got this email. This would be great except their 4th of July picks seem to be things that don't sell too well. 

Take 20% off our 4th of July picks (below) when you use code STARSNSTRIPES at checkout through July 6, 2015.Birchbox Aces, you're in luck: Get 30% off with code FIRECRACKERS


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 13, 2015)

I decided to get the Vanity Affair LE box after all  :smilehappyyes:

I have 452 points now and am in need of a good 100 point code to combine the $50 points with my 13 month anniversary code in order to reduce the monstrous total around $30  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do we have a new 100 point subscription code?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 13, 2015)

Not a promo code, but it appears you can get 50 points by voting and sharing the Road Trip link. They are supposed to be credited by 7/20. 

https://www.birchbox.com/roadtrip

I did this, and I haven't seen any immediate update on my account. 

Cross-posting to the August BB thread.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 13, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Not a promo code, but it appears you can get 50 points by voting and sharing the Road Trip link. They are supposed to be credited by 7/20.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/roadtrip
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I already did this through their e-mail but did not get the points. Hope it appears sooner than 7/20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you share and get your points?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I already did this through their e-mail but did not get the points. Hope it appears sooner than 7/20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you share and get your points?


Like I mentioned, I did not see an immediate update on my account. I'm not sure how long it will take.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2015)

my points haven't updated yet either


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 13, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Like I mentioned, I did not see an immediate update on my account. I'm not sure how long it will take.


Oh, sorry. I missed that part in your previous post.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 15, 2015)

beautysolutions box with $75+ purchase with code beautybox


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 17, 2015)

Did promo code CULTURE expire?  I applied it to a Women's sub on my 2nd account last week and left it sitting in my cart.  It still showed it still applied when I signed in this morning, but when I checked out, I did not get the 100 points.  I am not a happy camper.  Not long ago, I found out we don't get 10 points for purchasing a monthly sub, now this.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 17, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Did promo code CULTURE expire?  I applied it to a Women's sub on my 2nd account last week and left it sitting in my cart.  It still showed it still applied when I signed in this morning, but when I checked out, I did not get the 100 points.  I am not a happy camper.  Not long ago, I found out we don't get 10 points for purchasing a monthly sub, now this.


I tried TATIOFFER and CULTURE and both were invalid. I think I will just go with one box this month unless they release a new code soon.


----------



## Dakota750 (Jul 17, 2015)

Here are some new codes for the men's subscription: "LAUNDRY” gets you a six pack of Nice Laundry socks ($49 value). “ADOPTED” gets you an Adopted leather iPhone 6 case ($39.95 value). “BISONMADE” gets you a Bison Made double wrap bracelet ($40 value).


----------



## bridgigolf (Jul 20, 2015)

Now that it is 7/20, has anyone seen the extra 50 points we were supposed to get for the Road Trip promotion?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 20, 2015)

bridgigolf said:


> Now that it is 7/20, has anyone seen the extra 50 points we were supposed to get for the Road Trip promotion?


Nothing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

nada

I would give them till tomorrow and then I will bug them.  I really don't need anything ASAP, so I can wait.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

bridgigolf said:


> Now that it is 7/20, has anyone seen the extra 50 points we were supposed to get for the Road Trip promotion?


I talked to a Birchbox rep an hour ago and she said nobody received their points yet (including herself) but they will be given within today.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I talked to a Birchbox rep an hour ago and she said nobody received their points yet (including herself) but they will be given within today.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

It's 10 pm EST and still nothing. I am worried I didn't vote correctly.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 20, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It's 10 pm EST and still nothing. I am worried I didn't vote correctly.


Same here


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2015)

No points as of this morning.  Thank goodness I did screen shots of my voting + my tweet.  Just sent them the message about it, with the two screen shots

My tweet has a date time stamp on it, so there is no reason why they should deny it.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 21, 2015)

My points appeared today. I got them on both accounts. Time stamp says about 8:45 am EST.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 21, 2015)

Got my bonus points on all 3 accounts


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 21, 2015)

I just checked and my points are there now also


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2015)

got mine as well!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine appeared too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, there is a new ACEs only code: 
Get 75 extra Points when you spend $35+ use code ACESEXTRA75 at checkout through July 27.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2015)

I got mine too! #roadtrippoints


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine only appeared in one account.  Guess I'll have to contact them.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 21, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Got my bonus points on all 3 accounts


Me, too, and only 1 of those accounts had an active subscription for July.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 21, 2015)

I feel so silly now that I did not do the voting-sharing on my second account which is inactive. I thought I wouldn't get any points because it's not currently subscribed. I have 65 points in that account, this 50 would have given me a free and clear $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 21, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I feel so silly now that I did not do the voting-sharing on my second account which is inactive. I thought I wouldn't get any points because it's not currently subscribed. I have 65 points in that account, this 50 would have given me a free and clear $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried to cancel and resub so I think that disqualified me for the vote sharing points. Also I forgot to review my items before I unsubbed. So now I can either come crawling back even though there is no promo code or just say forget it until there is one.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I tried to cancel and resub so I think that disqualified me for the vote sharing points. Also I forgot to review my items before I unsubbed. So now I can either come crawling back even though there is no promo code or just say forget it until there is one.


Oh, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you at least get your 50 points since you did vote and share. 

I am waiting for a promo code to cancel-resub, too. Hope they will bring a 100 code in a few days.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2015)

I got the road trip points on an inactive account.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got the road trip points on an inactive account.


Same. I got them on one active and one inactive account.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

I emailed asking what happened. I think I probably didn't do the sharing part correctly since neither account had points for this.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 23, 2015)

Two codes for GWP over $50. I was excited until I realized it cannot be combined with other offers, which I am assuming it means  % off coupons. 

 

*Luxe Beauty Sample Pack #1* use code: *SUMMERGIFT1* - includes samples of:

• Macadamia Professional™ Nourishing Moisture Oil Treatment
• dr. brandt® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
• Laura Geller Beauty GlamLASH Dramatic Volumizing Mascara
• Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Finish Primer Water

*Luxe Beauty Sample Pack #2* use code: *SUMMERGIFT2* - includes samples of:
• Living proof.® Restore Instant Repair Lotion
• philosophy® miracle worker overnight
• Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
• Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain in Sugar


----------



## jb3480 (Aug 4, 2015)

I was just able to use BBJETBLUE10 for 100 bonus points; CULTURE no longer works.  Got my 100 bonus points immediately, hooray!  Gonna get both the CEW boxes, throw in something small, hopefully scrounge up a 25% off code, and see if I can get this all for free-to-a-few-bucks.  Also, if anyone uses Shop Your Way rewards (Sears/KMart), they have a promo going for August where if you spend $10 through one of their partners using a linked credit card, you get $10 back in Shop Your Way points.  I went through their portal since BB is one of their partners, so hopefully I'll get another $10 back that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 5, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I was just able to use BBJETBLUE10 for 100 bonus points; CULTURE no longer works.  Got my 100 bonus points immediately, hooray!  Gonna get both the CEW boxes, throw in something small, hopefully scrounge up a 25% off code, and see if I can get this all for free-to-a-few-bucks.  Also, if anyone uses Shop Your Way rewards (Sears/KMart), they have a promo going for August where if you spend $10 through one of their partners using a linked credit card, you get $10 back in Shop Your Way points.  I went through their portal since BB is one of their partners, so hopefully I'll get another $10 back that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BBJETBLUE10 just applied in my Birchbox Cart as well on my 2nd account.  I have to wait until my check drops tomorrow night to check out, so hopefully it isn't like the CULTURE code when I re-subbed where it says it's applied in my Cart all the way through checkout, but then doesn't give me points when I actually check out.  I know I used it on this BBJETBLUE10 on this account when it was 1st available.  I'm not sure why it's (apparently) working again on the same account.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

I just got told that I can't have my Miss Charming sample because they ran out. Really they don't have any perfume samples just sitting around? If I had known that this wasn't available I would have bought more items to use a coupon code or get a different bonus item.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 8, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just got told that I can't have my Miss Charming sample because they ran out. Really they don't have any perfume samples just sitting around? If I had known that this wasn't available I would have bought more items to use a coupon code or get a different bonus item.


I'm mildly surprised they didn't at least offer you a different perfume sample in its place - since as you said, I find it hard to believe they don't have spare fragrance vials in their warehouses. 

I've seen it said in places (maybe here, I can't recall) that Birchbox customer service is deteriorating. I hope this isn't a trend.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 8, 2015)

Today I got my CEW box. They tossed in one of the W3ll people brighteners to make up for the missing perfume. Nowhere is this mentioned in the email. I wouldn't have complained except I thought I wasn't getting a bonus item. Because I whined they are also sending a mystery sample pack. I probably shouldn't feel guilty since the pack might just be more sunscreen and a foil of shampoo. I just wish that the website reflected what they have in stock. I think I'm just annoyed about how few fun in the sun boxes there were. I didn't want one but felt bad for all the people who missed out. I don't like companies trying to make people fight over limited stock.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 12, 2015)

I need a 100 point code to resubscribe but unfortunately, I've used all the recent ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2015)

welcome10 worked for me today - 10% off a 35.00 purchase


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

TAKEOFF10 worked for me - that took $10.00 off a 50.00 or more purchase.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 17, 2015)

Mobile20 still works for 20% off. Anyone have a 100pt vide to unsub/resub with besides BBJETBLUE one? I think Ive used it on all of my accounts.


----------



## amyd1259 (Aug 17, 2015)

Use code EGORGEOUS at checkout for a free ban.do tote &amp; Supergoop sunscreen sample. I think this is for a subscription? The code was in the latest EleventhGorgeous video on youtube.


----------



## kkkkkelly (Aug 17, 2015)

Not sure if this has already been discussed in another thread, but does anyone know if you can get the regular mystery sample pack + the sample trio promo that's going on right now (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/mystery-sample-trio) on the same order? Whenever I try to add both of em it doesn't deduct the cost of the pick-2 but I've seen blog posts saying it's possible to get both!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2015)

@@kkkkkelly I've tried it and it doesn't work for me. And I made sure I had an order that was over $85.00 (35 + 50 min order)

I am not sure how others are doing it


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 18, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mobile20 still works for 20% off. Anyone have a 100pt vide to unsub/resub with besides BBJETBLUE one? I think Ive used it on all of my accounts.


A 100 point code is what I have been waiting for as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 18, 2015)

kkkkkelly said:


> Not sure if this has already been discussed in another thread, but does anyone know if you can get the regular mystery sample pack + the sample trio promo that's going on right now (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/mystery-sample-trio) on the same order? Whenever I try to add both of em it doesn't deduct the cost of the pick-2 but I've seen blog posts saying it's possible to get both!


I added both to my cart along with a $60+ item and $25 ($10+$15) was deducted. Now I checked it and the $25 is still off but the trio is out of stock. I know some people were able to order $50+ and get both for free a few days ago. Maybe it was a glitch and Birchbox is trying to fix it now.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 18, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> A 100 point code is what I have been waiting for as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too :/


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 18, 2015)

kkkkkelly said:


> Not sure if this has already been discussed in another thread, but does anyone know if you can get the regular mystery sample pack + the sample trio promo that's going on right now (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/mystery-sample-trio) on the same order? Whenever I try to add both of em it doesn't deduct the cost of the pick-2 but I've seen blog posts saying it's possible to get both!


 worked for me the other day, but I felt like I was getting away with something... Bet they changed it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 19, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> worked for me the other day, but I felt like I was getting away with something... Bet they changed it.


I placed an order the other day and it wouldn't let me add both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went for the trio, they did say it was limited time.

Birchbox speak: "Limited time" aka "Until we get rid of all these LA Fresh wipes"


----------



## lippey (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a few accounts and have received some emails lately with some code offers (acesextra75, for example,) that won't work on my account.

I contacted customer service regarding the "subscribenow50" code, which doesn't work, and she said that because I had canceled and so many times it confused the computer program and I should not have received the email in the first place.

She also said that each code is only good for one time per year.  I had never heard that explanation before today.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been waiting for a resub 100 point code but still want the PYS email. What's the latest I can resub?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 23, 2015)

I think the latest would be the 25th, ace sample choice goes out in the 26th.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 23, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think the latest would be the 25th, ace sample choice goes out in the 26th.


Thanks...I was thinking of waiting until the 25th to resub (hoping for a 100 point code) because I just did a mock order for a giftsub to see which codes still work and none do - even the 50 point code that I never used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 23, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Thanks...I was thinking of waiting until the 25th to resub (hoping for a 100 point code) because I just did a mock order for a giftsub to see which codes still work and none do - even the 50 point code that I never used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just tried BBJETBLUE10 and SUBSCRIBENOW50 on a new monthly sub order without logging in, they both worked. I think Birchbox limited those codes to new subscriptions only :/


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I just tried BBJETBLUE10 and SUBSCRIBENOW50 on a new monthly sub order without logging in, they both worked. I think Birchbox limited those codes to new subscriptions only :/


I used BBJETBLUE10 before so that's why that one didn't work and SUBSCRIBENOW50 seems to be having the same problems as another poster was mentioning (I don't want to cancel unless I get something out of it).
The only offer that seems to work is BBMAG - a magazine offer


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 25, 2015)

If anyone is wondering the promo BBMAG gets you either

1) 1 yr subscription to Vogue, People style watch, or Glamour

2) a $5 check


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 12, 2015)

I just received this e-mail for my inactive account. If you are thinking of resubscribing, this seems like a great deal.

Unfortunately, I will have to pass since I already purchased the CEW prestige headliners box and in fact it arrived a few hours ago.

If interested, just add both monthly subscription and the CEW prestige headliners box to your cart and use the code: 2BOXES


----------



## aaclever (Sep 17, 2015)

5box works for a $5 box on new subscpitions until Oct 9th!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

aaclever said:


> 5box works for a $5 box on new subscpitions until Oct 9th!


Oh man $5 for a box or 100 points? hmmm

If I link through ibotta I get $3 back on a subscription so it really only costs me $2.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh man $5 for a box or 100 points? hmmm
> 
> If I link through ibotta I get $3 back on a subscription so it really only costs me $2.


Which 100 code are you using? Is there a new one other than BBJETBLUE10?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Which 100 code are you using? Is there a new one other than BBJETBLUE10?


Yeah BBJETBLUE100


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yeah BBJETBLUE100


It does not work on any of my accounts for Men's or Women's subs.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Hmm, BBJETBLUE100 did not work for me too :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

Works for me, I haven't used it yet on this account.


----------



## artemiss (Sep 21, 2015)

Free Comptoir Sud Rollerball fragrance with $35 purchase:

Roller1: Free Comptoir Sud Pacifique rollerball in Vanille Abricot

Roller2: Free Comptoir SudPacifique Rollerball Vanille Coco

Roller3: Free Comptoir SudPacifique Rollerball Vanille Extremee


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Sep 25, 2015)

Can someone tell me the code for the september box? I threw out my cards stupidly thinking I wouldn't use it but now need shampoo


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 25, 2015)

caitlinmacphers said:


> Can someone tell me the code for the september box? I threw out my cards stupidly thinking I wouldn't use it but now need shampoo


Do you mean the 20% off code? If so, I will message you mine.


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Sep 25, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Do you mean the 20% off code? If so, I will message you mine.


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## probablyedible (Sep 26, 2015)

If anyone have a 20% off code from the September box and not planning on using in the next couple days, I would gladly take it off your hands!  =)


----------



## BreZblue (Sep 26, 2015)

probablyedible said:


> If anyone have a 20% off code from the September box and not planning on using in the next couple days, I would gladly take it off your hands!  =)


I have one that I will message to you


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2015)

5Box doesn't appear to work for me anymore.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> 5Box doesn't appear to work for me anymore.


It is now FIVEOFFBOX


----------



## kkkkkelly (Sep 29, 2015)

if anyone still wants a sept 20% off code for the next two days (!) SHOP20TEUH7283


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 29, 2015)

drowningmermaid said:


> It is now FIVEOFFBOX


Ah ok got it!


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 29, 2015)

kkkkkelly said:


> if anyone still wants a sept 20% off code for the next two days (!) SHOP20TEUH7283
> 
> It is saying it is not valid but so does the one I got in my box or the ones I got from friends.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 2, 2015)

I just received an e-mail on both of my Ace accounts about a new code for Aces.

Aces get the Benefit deluxe mini gift (Total moisture facial cream and Posiebalm) when they place an order totaling $25 or greater of full-size product(s) on Birchbox.com and enter code BENEFITDUO during checkout in the Code box.

They said: Please note that the Benefit deluxe mini gift will not appear in your shopping cart, but you will receive it in the shipment of the product(s) you ordered. One gift per order; offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Offer available while supplies last.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2015)

I just got an email for "free shipping on ever product you've ever sampled. ever." now through 10/10 with code *FREEFORALL* ....Not sure how it would work with only applying it to specific items for each account, sounds way more complex than their usual system. I wonder if it'll work for any product that ANYONE has sampled and they're just not saying that. I think I shall go mess around with the system to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Yeah, as I suspected there is no way to differentiate (at least yet) what gets free shipping. I just added a mystery sample pack and applied that code and was given free shipping so it looks like it is free shipping on anything.


----------



## jb3480 (Oct 6, 2015)

It looks like FIVEOFFBOX is only valid through October 9th:

https://www.birchbox.com/rules/five-off-first-box-refer-a-friend-promotion-terms

I just used it on my regular subscription and it worked fine.  I'm only re-subbing anymore when there's something I'm excited about (mini mascaras!!!!!) and I can find a code.


----------



## jb3480 (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think this has been mentioned yet but you can use 2FOR1BOX "to receive the Customer Favorites featured box in addition to your first monthly subscription box," good through October 16th:

https://www.birchbox.com/rules/2-for-1-box-promo-terms


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

I already posted this in the FAQ thread since it wasn't addressed there but now I wonder if anyone will read it so I'm cross posting it here as well:

Instead of contacting BB, I figured many of you would know the answer - I just placed two orders and used a gift with purchase code on them both. It showed it was applied on both orders and showed in the 'promo section' by my total but is not listed on either order under my orders on theBB site nor was the GWP mentioned in my confirmation emails. Is this standard or did it somehow not apply and I should contact them? I can't find this info in their FAQs either. Thank you - it's been forever since I did a GWP instead of a percentage off code!!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 11, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I already posted this in the FAQ thread since it wasn't addressed there but now I wonder if anyone will read it so I'm cross posting it here as well:
> 
> Instead of contacting BB, I figured many of you would know the answer - I just placed two orders and used a gift with purchase code on them both. It showed it was applied on both orders and showed in the 'promo section' by my total but is not listed on either order under my orders on theBB site nor was the GWP mentioned in my confirmation emails. Is this standard or did it somehow not apply and I should contact them? I can't find this info in their FAQs either. Thank you - it's been forever since I did a GWP instead of a percentage off code!!


I think it might be a standard thing with BB. I almost always use a percentage off code, but I did order a makeup tray GWP a little over a year ago. I was pretty new to birchbox at the time, and I remember I got a little nervous when I didn't see it listed among the items under my orders or in the confirmation email. Nevertheless, it arrived in the package, so it clearly did apply!

But you can contact CS if you just want peace of mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I think it might be a standard thing with BB. I almost always use a percentage off code, but I did order a makeup tray GWP a little over a year ago. I was pretty new to birchbox at the time, and I remember I got a little nervous when I didn't see it listed among the items under my orders or in the confirmation email. Nevertheless, it arrived in the package, so it clearly did apply!
> 
> But you can contact CS if you just want peace of mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I did some random google searches and found other people saying the same thing so it must be standard. Seems kind of dumb of them to not just include it on the order confirmation?


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 11, 2015)

I put in an order recently and used the code for the rollerball.  It didn't show in the order confirmation, but it came with the order.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I put in an order recently and used the code for the rollerball.  It didn't show in the order confirmation, but it came with the order.


Thanks for confirming it, I feel better now. I added on something I didn't really care about just to get the gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

100 point codes where art thou??


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 13, 2015)

New Aces gwp offer:





Fine print:
To qualify for the free Living proof PHD Dry Shampoo &amp; L. Erickson Headband, you must place an order totaling $35 or greater of full-size product(s) on Birchbox.com; subscription orders do not qualify for this offer. Enter code *CLEANHAIR* during checkout in the Code box. Please note that the PHD Dry Shampoo &amp; L. Erickson Headband will not appear in your shopping cart, but you will receive it in the shipment of the product(s) you ordered. One gift per order; offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Offer available while supplies last.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2015)

for 50 points to resub subscribenow50

I really wanted to get that curated box and I didn't trust that birchbox would sell it separately.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2015)

I think BBJETBLUE10 expires tomorrow so if you're lucky enough to not have used it yet now is your time!

Is that code and the subscribenow50 the only point codes currently working?


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 23, 2015)

BLENDGIFT for a free beauty blender with subscription


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 23, 2015)

Also, the code SHOP10 is suppose to be a 100 point code but I haven't used it so I can't confirm that.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 23, 2015)

I used SHOP10 last night to resubscribe, but my 100 points did not come yet. Did anybody else try this code and get their points?


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 23, 2015)

I referred myself for a new box using the blender code. Me and my imaginary friend were supposed to both get 100 points if she subbed by Nov 9. Instead I only got the usual 50 and the new sub got nothing. I don't think emailing will help because it's obvious I referred myself.  :scared:


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I referred myself for a new box using the blender code. Me and my imaginary friend were supposed to both get 100 points if she subbed by Nov 9. Instead I only got the usual 50 and the new sub got nothing. I don't think emailing will help because it's obvious I referred myself.  :scared:


Just email them. I did it before and honestly told them I referred myself. Actually mine was worse because I forgot to use the referral link but they still gave my 50 points. This was a year ago, so I don't think their customer service quality decreased that dramatically in a year, they probably have the same understanding approach.

I'm sure all those girls at BB are also doing just what we are doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once, I was too impatient to receive the roadtrip points to place my order and the CS rep I was chatting with told me that her items are also waiting in her cart for the points to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheislegend (Oct 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I referred myself for a new box using the blender code. Me and my imaginary friend were supposed to both get 100 points if she subbed by Nov 9. Instead I only got the usual 50 and the new sub got nothing. I don't think emailing will help because it's obvious I referred myself.  :scared:


Noel  - the $10 in the shop (if your referral subscribes by Nov. 9th) doesn't come as 100 points   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the fine print for that promo:

Receive a $10 discount in the Birchbox Shop when you invite a friend between October 19th and November 9th and they purchase a Men's or Women's Rebillable subscription during this time period. You will receive an email on or before November 9th with a unique code to redeem your offer. Order subtotal must be $35 greater of full-size products to qualify; subscription orders do not qualify for this offer or contribute to subtotal eligibility. Offer cannot be combined with other codes. Offer available through November 9, 2015 at 11:59 p.m. ET. The referred friend will also receive an email with their unique code on or before November 9th once they click through on your personal link or email invitation and purchase a subscription.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 23, 2015)

sheislegend said:


> Noel  - the $10 in the shop (if your referral subscribes by Nov. 9th) doesn't come as 100 points   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here's the fine print for that promo:
> 
> Receive a $10 discount in the Birchbox Shop when you invite a friend between October 19th and November 9th and they purchase a Men's or Women's Rebillable subscription during this time period. You will receive an email on or before November 9th with a unique code to redeem your offer. Order subtotal must be $35 greater of full-size products to qualify; subscription orders do not qualify for this offer or contribute to subtotal eligibility. Offer cannot be combined with other codes. Offer available through November 9, 2015 at 11:59 p.m. ET. The referred friend will also receive an email with their unique code on or before November 9th once they click through on your personal link or email invitation and purchase a subscription.


Ooh! This means the 50 points were extra!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 23, 2015)

So I referred myself because I wanted to try a beauty blender. Will it come in the new box next month or in a separate shipment? Also will the new box will be the one for November? I'm still fairly new to Birchbox.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 24, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> So I referred myself because I wanted to try a beauty blender. Will it come in the new box next month or in a separate shipment? Also will the new box will be the one for November? I'm still fairly new to Birchbox.


When I used the Beauty Blender promo a few months back, my blender arrived in a separate shipment and I received the box I would normally receive if not used the promo. If you don't receive your blender after 3 weeks, when your November box is shipped/arrived, contact them to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2015)

So what does SHOP10 do?


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> So I referred myself because I wanted to try a beauty blender. Will it come in the new box next month or in a separate shipment? Also will the new box will be the one for November? I'm still fairly new to Birchbox.


Unless you have already gotten an October box on that account, which it sounds like you haven't, you'll be getting october's box. I think it goes until the 25th. I just got an email on a canceled account to hurry and resub soon to get october's box still.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Ooh! This means the 50 points were extra!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You get 50 whenever you refer someone and they subscribe, so you got the 50 points for referring yourself with that new account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2015)

So, wait, if I use SHOP10 and they send a code, that means I can't use a %off code on the purchase where I use the code they send.  I'm not sure I like that.  I want to use 20% off and points next time COMEBACK20 is active.  And if my order is over $50, a 20%off code is better than $10 off.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 24, 2015)

I do not like this "giving $10 off with code" thing they are doing. It is false advertisement. I wouldn't use $10 off code, most of their codes are much better than that.

I cancelled both my subscriptions because I am going on a long work trip to China early November. But resubscribed one of them using the code "SHOP10" when I noticed these new codes. Points did not come as usual, I emailed them (Ace) but didn't receive any reply. Chat has not been working and they don't pick up the phone. As a last resort, I sent a personal message to the Facebook page. I want to cancel the resubscription if they won't give 100 points, but will send a $10 off code, since I can't use it while abroad anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2015)

So SHOP10 is the only way to get the $10 off code for referring someone to sign up? The person referred needs to use SHOP10 to receive the $10 off code? I thought it was for the referer as well though? So how would that work with an existing account since you don't enter a promo code each month? This makes zero sense.

I assumed that the $10 off code would come automatically to me in email for referring someone as well as automatically to them but the referred person has to enter SHOP10 in order for either to get that $10 code? I've seen nothing saying that the referred person needs to use that code on their site. Can someone clarify? I don't want to do anything until I know what is up with SHOP10!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 25, 2015)

I heard back from CS and Jen confirmed that SHOP10 gives 100 points automatically. She applied them manually as there seem to be a problem with their system :/

I would say use the code SHOP10 if you want 100 points but take screenshots to prove you applied the code and send them an email with the screenshot and order information to get them add your points manually.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you, pearldrop!!


----------



## sheislegend (Oct 26, 2015)

@@pearldrop thank you so much for the info!! I just re-subbed with the code and I'm going to contact them via chat tomorrow. I wonder if they'll say anything when they look at my point history and see that I just got 50 points for referring myself.....haha.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 26, 2015)

I decided to wait until tomorrow, hopefully they fix the glitch since it's a work day.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 26, 2015)

sheislegend said:


> @@pearldrop thank you so much for the info!! I just re-subbed with the code and I'm going to contact them via chat tomorrow. I wonder if they'll say anything when they look at my point history and see that I just got 50 points for referring myself.....haha.


Glad it helped.

I don't think they will say anything even if they notice. They are probably doing the same thing themselves too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 26, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I decided to wait until tomorrow, hopefully they fix the glitch since it's a work day.


I hope so. They should hire more software engineers instead of overloading few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 26, 2015)

sheislegend said:


> @@pearldrop thank you so much for the info!! I just re-subbed with the code and I'm going to contact them via chat tomorrow. I wonder if they'll say anything when they look at my point history and see that I just got 50 points for referring myself.....haha.


I've done it.  They don't say anything.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 26, 2015)

are there any current % off codes to combine with the sale? i looked a few pages back and did not see any! thanks! 

edit 2: it worked then i took a few things in/out of cart and it's not working now, strange!

edit: this works for 20% off : TAKEOFF20


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 26, 2015)

pbpink said:


> are there any current % off codes to combine with the sale? i looked a few pages back and did not see any! thanks!
> 
> edit 2: it worked then i took a few things in/out of cart and it's not working now, strange!
> 
> edit: this works for 20% off : TAKEOFF20


I just entered the TAKEOFF20 code and it deleted all the Ace discounts that were showing up in my cart.  It also said the code is not valid.  Needless to say, I am not a happy camper.

Edit: I just used SHOP10.  It said it was applied, but no points after I checked out, I initiated a chat via the Birchbox website.  It's taking forever for a Rep. to reply.  I called 3 times, there was a message about e-mail, chat, blah blah, then it hung up on my each time.  Not great Customer Service.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

I still have my sweet 16 code but couldn't find anything on sale that I actually wanted. Most of the items were things that as far as I know no one sampled. I think I got a foil packet of an eslor product once and was not impressed.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 26, 2015)

I just ordered the Lovely Day box on sale. I added a Mystery Sample Pack and used the code for the Perfect Hair Day dry shampoo and headband. I used 200 points and paid $17.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't believe they haven't fixed SHOP10 yet...unbelievably lazy!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 27, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I can't believe they haven't fixed SHOP10 yet...unbelievably lazy!


My chat w/BB CS Rep. yesterday about SHOP10 did not work out.  I waited 10 minutes, then gave up on chat.  She just ended up e-mailing me to say my points balance will update w/in 3 bus. days.  Um, I don't like this new BB CS direction.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I still have my sweet 16 code but couldn't find anything on sale that I actually wanted. Most of the items were things that as far as I know no one sampled. I think I got a foil packet of an eslor product once and was not impressed.


The only things I want are the Stephanie Johnson bags in the Mumbai pattern, but the website seems to think my Ace status has been revoked.  It won't give me the discount anymore after the TAKEOFF20 fiasco yesterday.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 27, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> The only things I want are the Stephanie Johnson bags in the Mumbai pattern, but the website seems to think my Ace status has been revoked.  It won't give me the discount anymore after the TAKEOFF20 fiasco yesterday.


The lady from Subscription Addiction said that you cannot use % off codes on the sale items. All you could do was add a code for a gift with purchase i.e. the perfume rollerball or a headband and dry shampoo set.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 30, 2015)

I used SHOP10 and the points didn't apply so I emailed. They really could've fixed that by now. Are they hoping most people wont bother to contact them about it?


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 30, 2015)

Hah!  I just got the email from BB saying their supercomputers looked through my profile &amp; reviews to give me awesome deals on products I love.  First up, a 30% off code for Harvey Prince.  Um.... that's an epic fail.  They need to redo their computer algorithm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 30, 2015)

Both of my accounts got that "supercomputers" email, and both had the EXACT same deals, including the 30% on Harvey Prince. None of the brands listed in the email are items included on either favorites list, so I don't think it's that specialized...


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 31, 2015)

So I got a response about SHOP10... They are saying it is the $10 credit for referring a friend. I don't see how that can be when nothing on their site says that code is needed to get the friend $10 credit.

Pearldrop, they gave you the 100 points for using SHOP10?

Does anyone have any links or emails about SHOP10?


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 31, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> So I got a response about SHOP10... They are saying it is the $10 credit for referring a friend. I don't see how that can be when nothing on their site says that code is needed to get the friend $10 credit.
> 
> Pearldrop, they gave you the 100 points for using SHOP10?
> 
> Does anyone have any links or emails about SHOP10?


@@sweetharlot yes they gave me 100 points for the SHOP10 code on both of my Ace accounts. That CS has to be confused or something to give you that answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want I can forward you the CS email I received confirming she gave me 100 points for the code. Give me your e-mail address through private message if you want me to forward. 

I'm sorry you bumped into a clueless CS rep, hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 31, 2015)

Ugh, thanks. So on that acct I emailed a reply asking about it again and another CS responded and gave me the points. That acct is for my sister who lives in another country but comes home 3x a year so Im going to collect her samples for her. Yes, I referred that acct from my account. So on my Ace acct I re-subbed using that code and emailed and the CS this time said that I got 50 points for referring the other account and that she gave me 50 more for a total of 100 points for the referral...um, what?! What is up with CS lately?! I think I'm just letting that go and canceling my acct after this month since my points will be evened out in 100s and I don't need december's box now to get to the next 100 and I'm really annoyed at how all of this is going. They should all be taught the same thing!!! I'm sick of the discrepancies.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 31, 2015)

@@sweetharlot oh, I am so sorry you had to go through all of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they hired some seasonal temp CS reps with no formal training. Not cool! I am thinking of closing my second account after receiving the November box, too.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Both of my accounts got that "supercomputers" email, and both had the EXACT same deals, including the 30% on Harvey Prince. None of the brands listed in the email are items included on either favorites list, so I don't think it's that specialized...


I have 3 accounts.  Only 1 is subbed right now.  They all got the same e-mail --super-computers, lmao.  Harvey Prince,  Benefit, Marcelle.  No, thank you.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep, got the same emails and just got it on the brand new account so yeah, they're not fooling anyone by saying it's based in personal interests!!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, here is the link to the terms for the refer a friend $10 bonus code: http://www.birchbox.com/rules/october-2015-refer-a-friend-10-promo-terms

No mention of needing to use Shop10 to get that bonus. So Shop10 really is supposed to be for 100 extra points, just like all the other 100 point codes. it just isn't actually applying and they can't be bothered to fix it. So use SHOP10 but expect to email CS...probably multiple times to actually get the points.

I think pearldrop is correct and these must be new/seasonal employees. They seem to be growing rapidly.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 2, 2015)

SHIPSFREE is good for free shipping on anything through 11/6. I got an email on the non Ace acct saying it was for akk the trouble with picking sample choices and the issues on their site. Guess Aces are just SOL since we get free shipping anyway but at least others can benefit!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 2, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Also, here is the link to the terms for the refer a friend $10 bonus code: http://www.birchbox.com/rules/october-2015-refer-a-friend-10-promo-terms
> 
> No mention of needing to use Shop10 to get that bonus. So Shop10 really is supposed to be for 100 extra points, just like all the other 100 point codes. it just isn't actually applying and they can't be bothered to fix it. So use SHOP10 but expect to email CS...probably multiple times to actually get the points.
> 
> I think pearldrop is correct and these must be new/seasonal employees. They seem to be growing rapidly.


I re-subbed with SHOP10 on 10/26.  Today they finally applied the 100 Points.  It took 3 e-mails and a negative rating when they sent me the e-mail asking how I would rate the cs experience.  BB CS Sucks Right Now.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 3, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I re-subbed with SHOP10 on 10/26.  Today they finally applied the 100 Points.  It took 3 e-mails and a negative rating when they sent me the e-mail asking how I would rate the cs experience.  BB CS Sucks Right Now.


Jeez! Glad you got them though. For the first time, I think ever, I didn't get the rating email. I will definitely rate it negatively if I do. I hope this is just some sort of bad period for BB CS..


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

My blender came today with an extra October box. It was smaller than my old one and didn't have a solid cleanser. But at least I didn't have to pester them for it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 5, 2015)

I got my $10 off $35 referral codes just now...they expire on 11/9...nice of them to give us 4 whole days to use the codes, ugh.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 5, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I got my $10 off $35 referral codes just now...they expire on 11/9...nice of them to give us 4 whole days to use the codes, ugh.


I complained via chat since it will conveniently expire the day before box pages load, so I cannot use my review points. The rep said I can place my order whenever I want and email her to apply the code. Still, if I had known this was going to happen I wouldn't have bothered opening the new account.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I complained via chat since it will conveniently expire the day before box pages load, so I cannot use my review points. The rep said I can place my order whenever I want and email her to apply the code. Still, if I had known this was going to happen I wouldn't have bothered opening the new account.


Yes...what makes no sense is that you can get the referral code through the 9th...so if someone subs under your acct in the 9th you get the code the same day it expires? Seems really shady. I'm done with this kind of stuff from BB. Their service is really slipping.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 11, 2015)

I used the referral $10 codes and they still worked, at least as of now.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2015)

BBJETBLUE10 is still working (I used it)


----------



## sheislegend (Nov 11, 2015)

The rep I chatted with 2 days ago thought that I needed a code for the referral bonus as well, but she gave me 100 points for it instead! (This is on the 2nd account I made to get the free beautyblender - I received an email with a referral bonus code on my main account but not the 2nd one)

*The message I included at the start of chat:* (1:29:52 PM) Hello! I made my account through a referral during the promotional period, and I have not received my code for $10 off a $35+ purchase yet. Since the codes expire tonight, can someone please send me one to use today? Thank you very much! 

*Rep:* (1:48:17 PM) Thanks so much for your patience. Please give me one more moment to check in on that for you!

*Rep:* (1:51:50 PM) I'm so sorry for the confusion! It doesn't look like you used the promotional code for this offer when you placed your order. You used the BLENDGIFT code instead.

*Rep:* (1:52:07 PM) Not to worry! I'm happy to add 100 points to your account, worth $10 in our Shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 11, 2015)

Speaking of the beauty blenders, has anyone gotten theirs?  I know last time it took them awhile to come.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Speaking of the beauty blenders, has anyone gotten theirs?  I know last time it took them awhile to come.


I got mine. It is smaller than the other one and didn't come with the solid cleanser (aka weird little circle of soap). They sent it with the October box that I didn't realize I had signed up for.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 12, 2015)

I just used WELCOME10 to get the new LE box.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 12, 2015)

Apologies if this has been posted. I didn't notice it. 

100EXTRA: additional 100 points on a 50$ order

I've been Christmas shopping, so I just used this. The 100 points applied immediately after my order went through. The code also seemed to apply when I had &lt;$50 of products and the $10 mystery sample pack in the cart. I ended up with $50.99 of products + the MSP, so I'm not sure if it would have gone through. It appeared to be valid though. FYI!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 16, 2015)

I posted this in the November thread, but just wanted to post in here too =)
"5BOXGIFT" promo code takes $5 off of the first box of monthly subscriptions (both men's and women's). I confirmed that this code also works for the unsub-resub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This code is valid until December 9, 2015.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I posted this in the November thread, but just wanted to post in here too =)
> 
> "5BOXGIFT" promo code takes $5 off of the first box of monthly subscriptions (both men's and women's). I confirmed that this code also works for the unsub-resub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This code is valid until December 9, 2015.


Do you lose your points if you unsub and then resub?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Do you lose your points if you unsub and then resub?


Nope, your points stay. I've up subbed and re subbed lots of times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Do you lose your points if you unsub and then resub?


Birchbox is the best when it comes to unsub-resub, absolutely no judgement! I unsub-resub whenever there is a new code. All your points are valid for 1 year from the date you earned them. Unsub-resub does not affect your account at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to use Ebates when you're creating a new sub or unsub-resub, you will get $2.50 cashback which will bring the net amount paid for the first box down to $2.50+tax (sweet).

I unfortunately did not know this when I resubbed yesterday, but will definitely use it for my second account.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 17, 2015)

Another dumb question. I already received a November box. Does this mean I'll get a second one or will it just count towards Decembers?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Another dumb question. I already received a November box. Does this mean I'll get a second one or will it just count towards Decembers?


Nope. An account can only get one box (for women's and one box for men's) for each month. You can cancel anytime after you receive your box (or receive the shipping info). Your payment will be just an early payment for December, so you won't get charged on the 1st.

And there are no dumb questions, we all learn by asking these questions to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Nope. An account can only get one box (for women's and one box for men's) for each month. You can cancel anytime after you receive your box (or receive the shipping info). Your payment will be just an early payment for December, so you won't get charged on the 1st.
> 
> And there are no dumb questions, we all learn by asking these questions to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for your help! When I added a new sub to get the beauty blender last month I was a little confused when that account got a box for September. I was under the impression I would just get Novembers but I didn't realize if the order was placed before a certain date you would get that months. I wasn't sure if this would do the same thing or not. I've only been with Birchbox six months and I find I have a lot of trouble trying to find the answers on the actual site. 

I just unsubbed, resubbed, and then used Ebates. It really is a great deal. It's making me think twice about ditching my second box but I'm starting to get too many. At the moment I have five. One Ipsy, two Birchbox, one Graze, and one Omakase. That's $78.99 in boxes (before discounts). My poor wallet.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Thanks for your help! When I added a new sub to get the beauty blender last month I was a little confused when that account got a box for September. I was under the impression I would just get Novembers but I didn't realize if the order was placed before a certain date you would get that months. I wasn't sure if this would do the same thing or not. I've only been with Birchbox six months and I find I have a lot of trouble trying to find the answers on the actual site.
> 
> I just unsubbed, resubbed, and then used Ebates. It really is a great deal. It's making me think twice about ditching my second box but I'm starting to get too many. At the moment I have five. One Ipsy, two Birchbox, one Graze, and one Omakase. That's $78.99 in boxes (before discounts). My poor wallet.


I know these subs are killing me but I kinda want two Birchboxes with the the $5 box deal.... I have Book of the Month, Birchbox, GlobeIn and PopSugar Must Have.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Thanks for your help! When I added a new sub to get the beauty blender last month I was a little confused when that account got a box for September. I was under the impression I would just get Novembers but I didn't realize if the order was placed before a certain date you would get that months. I wasn't sure if this would do the same thing or not. I've only been with Birchbox six months and I find I have a lot of trouble trying to find the answers on the actual site.
> 
> I just unsubbed, resubbed, and then used Ebates. It really is a great deal. It's making me think twice about ditching my second box but I'm starting to get too many. At the moment I have five. One Ipsy, two Birchbox, one Graze, and one Omakase. That's $78.99 in boxes (before discounts). My poor wallet.


Oh, you're welcome. I'm glad I was able to help. 

These things are too confusing sometimes, I feel like Birchbox would send a box (if I haven't received one for that month) no matter when I subscribe.

Ebates deal is fantastic, I'm considering creating a third account since $2.5 is too good to pass up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe after seeing the spoilers.

How is Omakase? I want to try it, looks so cute.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Pixels said:


> I know these subs are killing me but I kinda want two Birchboxes with the the $5 box deal.... I have Book of the Month, Birchbox, GlobeIn and PopSugar Must Have.


I have been drooling over PopSugar Must Have for long, but I feel like it's a bit too expensive. Is it worth the $40 tag? Are there any good coupons and is it easy to cancel/take a break?


----------



## Pixels (Nov 17, 2015)

Look out for deals on black friday I think it was like 20 something a box if you got the six month deal or about 15 dollars cheaper if you got just one month. Also you can usually always find a five dollar code. I think it's worth it since I get a lot of great gifts out of it more expensive gifts than my friends would normally get and I also swap.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Nope. An account can only get one box (for women's and one box for men's) for each month. You can cancel anytime after you receive your box (or receive the shipping info). Your payment will be just an early payment for December, so you won't get charged on the 1st.
> 
> And there are no dumb questions, we all learn by asking these questions to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not necessarily true. I unsubbed and resubbed an account mid-month and got 2 boxes for that month. It may have a been a fluke, but it's definitely happened to me.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Also, has anyone confirmed the ebates $2.50 back works when you use the $5 off code? My experience with ebates is that using a coupon code that they don't have advertised on their page, often makes your purchase invalid for receiving ebates. It will be an awesome deal if it works though, but I won't be surprised if they don't give the $2.50 back.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

cari12 said:


> Not necessarily true. I unsubbed and resubbed an account mid-month and got 2 boxes for that month. It may have a been a fluke, but it's definitely happened to me.


That's strange :/ At the time was your original box of the month already shipped out?

I unsub-resubbed mid month many times, luckily haven't had this problem.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

cari12 said:


> Also, has anyone confirmed the ebates $2.50 back works when you use the $5 off code? My experience with ebates is that using a coupon code that they don't have advertised on their page, often makes your purchase invalid for receiving ebates. It will be an awesome deal if it works though, but I won't be surprised if they don't give the $2.50 back.


I did confirm that and received my $2.50 cashback on Ebates last night. 

It takes up to an hour for ebates to apply the cashbacks. If you don't see the amount after an hour, I recommend contacting them using this link (http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/other.htm) and your cashback will come in a bit. Just make sure you go to Birchbox site through ebates, because they need shopping trip ID to issue the cashback.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Oh, you're welcome. I'm glad I was able to help.
> 
> These things are too confusing sometimes, I feel like Birchbox would send a box (if I haven't received one for that month) no matter when I subscribe.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten an Omakase yet. This will be their first box with the exception of the Miku Hatsune prototype box that I think was sent to a select number of people and the Beta Box which you could only get by 20 referrals (it had a theme of Back to School but wasn't anime specific).  Each box has at least one exclusive item in it. The Miku box had an exclusive Skull Girls design shirt. Each box seems to have a theme catered to one anime. This months is Kill La Kill so I had to have it. It's $35 with shipping every other month. So the next box will be January and I believe it's Naruto themed. I'm hoping for some good stuff!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> That's strange :/ At the time was your original box of the month already shipped out?
> 
> I unsub-resubbed mid month many times, luckily haven't had this problem.


Yep. It was really strange. I'd already had my box sent out on that account and then it sent me another box from that month instead of waiting and sending it the next month. Then the next month it didn't send me a box and I had to contact CS and explain that they'd sent me two boxes from the last month instead of the 2nd one being sent from the next. I have 3 accounts that I unsub/resub here and there just depending on how many I want or what codes I have an it's the only time I've ever had it glitch that way.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I did confirm that and received my $2.50 cashback on Ebates last night.
> 
> It takes up to an hour for ebates to apply the cashbacks. If you don't see the amount after an hour, I recommend contacting them using this link (http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/other.htm) and your cashback will come in a bit. Just make sure you go to Birchbox site through ebates, because they need shopping trip ID to issue the cashback.


Oh awesome! A couple of times I haven't gotten cash back on purchases and when I've contacted their CS about it they said it was because I used a promo code that wasn't valid with cash back. Good to know this one works, thanks!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I did confirm that and received my $2.50 cashback on Ebates last night.
> 
> It takes up to an hour for ebates to apply the cashbacks. If you don't see the amount after an hour, I recommend contacting them using this link (http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/other.htm) and your cashback will come in a bit. Just make sure you go to Birchbox site through ebates, because they need shopping trip ID to issue the cashback.


I've also received my $2.50 from Ebates when using the $5 off.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I've also received my $2.50 from Ebates when using the $5 off.


Sweet! Just saw it posted in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What an awesome deal and a good start to having an awesome post-holiday cash back check!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I haven't gotten an Omakase yet. This will be their first box with the exception of the Miku Hatsune prototype box that I think was sent to a select number of people and the Beta Box which you could only get by 20 referrals (it had a theme of Back to School but wasn't anime specific).  Each box has at least one exclusive item in it. The Miku box had an exclusive Skull Girls design shirt. Each box seems to have a theme catered to one anime. This months is Kill La Kill so I had to have it. It's $35 with shipping every other month. So the next box will be January and I believe it's Naruto themed. I'm hoping for some good stuff!


Thanks so much. It sounds nice, I will look into it. (＾▽＾)


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 18, 2015)

I just tried and BBJETBLUE15 seems to be still active.
(JetBlue Mint 15% off $50+)


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 20, 2015)

I just successfully used the Dirty30 code and I've been subscribed for 3 years (36months). Just a heads up in case anyone misses an anniversary code, it's worth checking to see if it works even after the date passes.


----------



## H_D (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr rebates is 3% cashback on Birchbox. Just and FYI.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 21, 2015)

Found this on yahoo beauty.For Black Friday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “BIGDEAL” for 25 percent off your order. On Cyber Monday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “PARTYON” for 25 percent off your order.  :laughing:


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Found this on yahoo beauty.For Black Friday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “BIGDEAL” for 25 percent off your order. On Cyber Monday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “PARTYON” for 25 percent off your order.  :laughing:


Sounds nice, I can't wait! Hope they activate them earlier, I already have stuff waiting in my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am finally getting the Everyday Glamour box using one of these coupons.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Found this on yahoo beauty.For Black Friday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “BIGDEAL” for 25 percent off your order. On Cyber Monday, spend $35 or more on subscriptions or full-size products at Birchbox.com and use the code “PARTYON” for 25 percent off your order.  :laughing:


Ooh, 25% off of subscriptions?!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 21, 2015)

I got it from Yahoo Beauty not Subscription Addiction so it might not be 100% accurate. If it's true I am betting we will get emails with the codes. And probably the site will intermittently crash all day.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 22, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> And probably the site will intermittently crash all day.  &lt;_&lt;


Haha, good point.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2015)

The promo codes for Black Friday are live. 

ACESONLY: 30% off of $35 including subscriptions (annual just went through for $77)

BIGDEAL: 25% off of $35 (did not test on a subscription)

Edited to add:

Rumored codes for Cyber Monday are ACEEDIT (30% off) and PARTYON (25% off)


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 25, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> The promo codes for Black Friday are live.
> 
> ACESONLY: 30% off of $35 including subscriptions (annual just went through for $77)
> 
> ...


I'm suddenly very annoyed I let them auto-renew my annual subscription earlier this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Update: I spoke with a CS rep who immediately applied the 30% discount to my annual sub and I'm getting $33 back!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2015)

drkornea said:


> I'm suddenly very annoyed I let them auto-renew my annual subscription earlier this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was in the same boat, and I removed myself from the auto-renew sort of at the last moment. Part of that was just being underwhelmed by the December box spoilers, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 27, 2015)

Did you know you could transfer points between your accounts? I didn't think it was possible but still wanted to try asking CS on Facebook and she transferred with no issues =)


----------



## pbpink (Nov 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you know you could transfer points between your accounts? I didn't think it was possible but still wanted to try asking CS on Facebook and she transferred with no issues =)


REALLY? that is so cool, does it then count toward Aces or no b/c of the rules? 

now i am more confused!

i have 119 points now and need 200 more to get to aces before the end of the year - I am not a yearly sub, have only bought 2 monthly boxes as I really do not need any more m/u! (i LOVE that Too Cool For School highlight!)  I want to buy 2 of the LE boxes ($60 after discount but plenty of other items i need for gifts so i can get to $81 so i can then redeem my points toward another LE box and not waste any)  I have no clue if i should make another account or keep everything in my account to get to ACES or if ACES is worth it?

it seems that every time i would like to buy items in the awesome BB shop, ACES get a higher discount - for any of y'all that know BB well, any suggestion on what i could do? thanks, appreciate any help + happy post turkey day!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 27, 2015)

drkornea said:


> I'm suddenly very annoyed I let them auto-renew my annual subscription earlier this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Update: I spoke with a CS rep who immediately applied the 30% discount to my annual sub and I'm getting $33 back!


their CS is the best! I had an order cancelled last year as stock changed and they offered me a higher percentage off, like 40%, which never expired, so i could use whenever! i was blown away! awesome they gave you a refund, if BB would send PSMH styled boxes monthly, i would do BB only (and Rachel Zoe of course!)


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 28, 2015)

pbpink said:


> REALLY? that is so cool, does it then count toward Aces or no b/c of the rules?
> 
> now i am more confused!


As far as I know, once you earn points they will count towards the Ace even if you transfer them to another account (that is more like spending them).

Becoming an Ace is really easy once you keep your subscription for 6 months or so and keep reviewing your samples. I would recommend tweaking your profile settings to make it more skincare than makeup. I have completely different profiles in my two accounts, one gets makeup the other gets skincare. You can try a similar thing.

Having an Ace account helps most of the time (early PYS, faster replies to CS emails, higher discounts), so it's good to have one Ace account.

You can unsub/resub once you see good promo codes and/or refer yourself when opening a new account to raise your points balance faster.

Hope these help.

Happy belated Thanksgiving, too =)


----------



## pbpink (Nov 29, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> As far as I know, once you earn points they will count towards the Ace even if you transfer them to another account (that is more like spending them).
> 
> Becoming an Ace is really easy once you keep your subscription for 6 months or so and keep reviewing your samples. I would recommend tweaking your profile settings to make it more skincare than makeup. I have completely different profiles in my two accounts, one gets makeup the other gets skincare. You can try a similar thing.
> 
> ...


thank you so much!!


----------



## artemiss (Dec 13, 2015)

They have gift boxes in the bonus shop right now, either free with $35 purchase (and can be stacked with a MSP) or $5 each, no code needed.
I added a couple onto my last orders with the men's MSP.
I'm using mine to make care packages for charity, but I bet you could cobble a little box together with a MSP, a Holiday MSP ( using the code surprise)+ a box, all for free with a $35 order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Provided they aren't all black eyeliners, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## artemiss (Dec 14, 2015)

If you add both a MSP and a gift box to your order, it will let you get both with only $30 in other products in your cart since they each bump you over the total before cancelling off..Can also use the $35 codes as well


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Dec 18, 2015)

Todays sale code is 20GIFT, for 20% off the year subscription, it takes it down from $110 to $88, or $7.33 a month average, plus you get a free deluxe sample mystery for yourself, and  you can add the $35 or more free two sample set from the Bonus Shop.

If you're purchasing for yourself, you can take in the points you can get for reviewing all products every month, that brings it down to $2.33 a month, plus $8.80 translated value for the points earned making the purchase, brings it down to $19.17 estimated paid for the year after return value.

Include that the gift from the bonus shop is worth $10 according to the store, and that's $9.17.

If you assume that the gift you're getting as the gift purchaser is also worth $10, you are getting a years subscription entirely free, BEFORE the value of any products and samples within the boxes themselves.

I don't like math... but I like the results of this math.


----------



## MET (Dec 18, 2015)

thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> thatgeekygirlfriend, on 18 Dec 2015 - 2:15 PM, said:
> Todays sale code is 20GIFT, for 20% off the year subscription, it takes it down from $110 to $88, or $7.33 a month average, plus you get a free deluxe sample mystery for yourself, and  you can add the $35 or more free two sample set from the Bonus Shop.


Looks like a great deal - I am probably going to gift it myself.  I couldn't get the "$35 or more free 2 sample set" to work but still a good deal.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 21, 2015)

Aces Shop.  I got an e-mail this morning.  There does not seem to be a promo code.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-beauty-deals?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=122015_W_S_Evergreen_Aces&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP


----------



## whispy11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Im not sure where to post this but I got my first birchbox in december and it came with a $10 off $35+ purchase code. It expires January 10, 2016. I dont think Im going to be using this in time for it to expire so Id like to pass it to anyone who might want to use it for themselves?

go to your shopping cart and enter the code: WBOX10R4M7X8E6

I hope this was useful to somebody!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy holidays


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 6, 2016)

I placed a $40 order on Dec 31st, and used the code to get the baublebar ear jackets promo. I received an order confirmation almost immediately. I am an ACE so I get the free ACE shipping, but it still hasnt shipped almost a week later - then today I got an email that the ear jackets were out of stock, and that I wouldn't "be charged" for them, and that the rest of my order would ship out soon. I'm so annoyed by this. Telling me I won't be charged is irrelevant, as they were a promotional add-on! if they were OOS, I would have used a different promo, or one for points, or the $10 off 35 code. Is it worth emailing them to see if they can apply a different promo?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 6, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I placed a $40 order on Dec 31st, and used the code to get the baublebar ear jackets promo. I received an order confirmation almost immediately. I am an ACE so I get the free ACE shipping, but it still hasnt shipped almost a week later - then today I got an email that the ear jackets were out of stock, and that I wouldn't "be charged" for them, and that the rest of my order would ship out soon. I'm so annoyed by this. Telling me I won't be charged is irrelevant, as they were a promotional add-on! if they were OOS, I would have used a different promo, or one for points, or the $10 off 35 code. Is it worth emailing them to see if they can apply a different promo?


This will annoy me very much!  I am an ace and got a $35 order on 1/4 in part because of the free ear jackets.  Maybe since you could have used a $10 code they would give you that instead?  Good luck!


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 6, 2016)

Absolutely complain.  They should be willing to substitute another gift in place of the ear jackets.  They just had the promo where they gave you whatever you wanted from the bonus shop so if there is something that you would want that they have listed there ask them to send it instead.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 6, 2016)

I had this happen to me and I complained. You might want to ask if they've already added an alternative gift to your account.  I whined about not getting a sample of Juliet has a Gun but they already added a well people powder to my order. Since I had no idea until the package arrived, I sent them an email and the rep sent me a mystery sample pack at no charge. Others on this board were told to pick something else from the shop but they did not get an alternative gift, so definitely double check.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone who still has their code for $10 off $35 purchase from last month's box:   it expires on January 10th, so use it while you can!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm kind of pissed, but I don't know if it's worth emailing them about -- I used the "get a $5 GIFT CARD" promo code from the Bonus Shop on my last order. The so called "gift card" is a stupid code for $5/off. What a complete rip off, and beyond misleading. Stupid crap like this makes me glad I cancelled my subs.


----------



## sheislegend (Jan 9, 2016)

@@ScopeIt It's so annoying because they were definitely advertising it as a gift card, not a promo code.

The one they sent me didn't end up working, so I emailed them. CS told me that I could place an order, reply with the order number, and they'd apply it for me and refund me the $5.

I used the GILDED code for the Wanderlust earrings and sent them that order number, and guess what - they removed the GILDED promo from the order since I'm only allowed to use 1 promo code per order. Ugh.


----------



## artemiss (Jan 9, 2016)

They REALLY need to quit calling promo codes gift cards. THEY ARE NOT THE SAME THING. I wonder if legally they can get their hands smacked for deceptive advertising (besides just alienating customers)?


----------



## non_sequitur (Jan 9, 2016)

I will not be using my birchbox December box $10 off $35+ code: WBOX10V9J8P2M5 valid until January 10, 2016 at 11:59pm ET.

So if someone can get use out of it, please do, just comment so that others can know that it was used. 

Hope it works and you get $10 off something awesome.


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2016)

non_sequitur said:


> I will not be using my birchbox December box $10 off $35+ code: WBOX10V9J8P2M5 valid until January 10, 2016 at 11:59pm ET.
> 
> So if someone can get use out of it, please do, just comment so that others can know that it was used.
> 
> Hope it works and you get $10 off something awesome.


Sadly someone DID use it but did NOT leave a comment that they use it. That was nice of you to share it, even if the person who used it did not thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 10, 2016)

I just received my Birchbox order and it had a promo code card in it for Arrow. Buy any Arrow product, use the code "ARROW50" and they will give extra 50 points. I just used it towards the deodorant, which was the cheapest Arrow item ($9). It says coupon ends today, but it may work if you try after that. They usually do not terminate codes immediately. Hope you guys can also make use of this code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I just received my Birchbox order and it had a promo code card in it for Arrow. Buy any Arrow product, use the code "ARROW50" and they will give extra 50 points. I just used it towards the deodorant, which was the cheapest Arrow item ($9). It says coupon ends today, but it may work if you try after that. They usually do not terminate codes immediately. Hope you guys can also make use of this code.


Darn I just tried it and it won't work for rme.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 11, 2016)

Did anyone use the code to get the free Mally eyeliner for resubbing and actually get it?  I used it, but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Jen51 said:


> Did anyone use the code to get the free Mally eyeliner for resubbing and actually get it? I used it, but I haven't heard anything about it.


Yes I got it about 2 weeks ago with the birchbox instead of separate


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks @@crescentmoon,  I guess I'm off to go argue about whether they are going to fulfill their offer again or not.  I had this same problem when they offered the beauty blender for subscribing.  I re-upped both of my accounts for that one and one account got an immediate response that they were sending it right out while the other account told me they were out of stock and "try again when they post another promotion".  I did end up with them sending the mini beauty blenders on that account, but I'm really tired of having to fight to get them to send what they freely offered to send in the first place.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 13, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Darn I just tried it and it won't work for rme.


Oh, sorry :/ They shouldn't have removed it so fast.


----------



## H_D (Apr 12, 2016)

any new % off or $ off promo codes? BB is getting stingy with them!!


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Apr 14, 2016)

@@H_D TAKEALEAP20 is still working as of today.


----------



## H_D (Apr 15, 2016)

thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> @@H_D TAKEALEAP20 is still working as of today.


Thank you! I was able to use it on one account but not the other although I don't know why because I never used it before. I appreciate it!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

H_D said:


> Thank you! I was able to use it on one account but not the other although I don't know why because I never used it before. I appreciate it!


Same here. Lots of the currently active codes that I haven't used before don't work on either of my accounts :/ I don't know why.


----------



## H_D (Apr 15, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Same here. Lots of the currently active codes that I haven't used before don't work on either of my accounts :/ I don't know why.


hmmm, well I am glad that it isn't just me then but what gives?? I'm almost thinking of contacting them and asking next time I place an order if a code doesn't work. Birchbox is getting so stingy with the codes lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

H_D said:


> hmmm, well I am glad that it isn't just me then but what gives?? I'm almost thinking of contacting them and asking next time I place an order if a code doesn't work. Birchbox is getting so stingy with the codes lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried messaging them a few days ago regarding this, but the smarty pants CS rep on facebook said they don't confirm/give codes but I have 200 points so I should spend them instead of a code (you can imagine my major eye roll when receiving this, I didn't even bother to reply).


----------



## H_D (Apr 20, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I tried messaging them a few days ago regarding this, but the smarty pants CS rep on facebook said they don't confirm/give codes but I have 200 points so I should spend them instead of a code (you can imagine my major eye roll when receiving this, I didn't even bother to reply).


 lol what a stupid answer, but not surprising. Why all the games? Geez.


----------



## tm7 (May 12, 2016)

Hi, all! I'm excited to join the community.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted to start by sharing a Birchbox promo code for a gift with purchase that is actually full size. I used the promo code SAGESHAVE for a free Sage &amp; Row Bare Shave Cream deluxe sample with a $35 purchase. The "sample" I received was a full size 3.5 oz. tube (a $17 value!). I noticed that this shave cream is no longer available on the Birchbox website, so I wonder if they're getting rid of their stock through this promotion. I love this shave cream and thought this was a great "deluxe sample"!


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2016)

Welcome @@tm7! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluturtle (Jul 13, 2016)

FREE100 new monthly subscription

FREE200 new yearly subscription


----------

